# Need some buddies 1dpo, its a waiting game!



## laustiredttc

Ok feeling good this month, dont know why? Need someone to keep me company. This is my first time writing down my symptoms would love someone to share :flower: I'm 1dpo here are symptoms:

Ovulation day: really bad cramping left side of tummy about 10:20pm in bed. Kept rolling over from side to side as it was keeping me awake. Feeling bloated.

1dpo: Really moody, needed a nap, felt really tired but think it's the humid weather. Woke up craving chocolate had a go at dh for eating the last kitkat :wacko: Feeling a bit sensitive. Few more tiny niggles on left side


----------



## nickykaay

today is my ovulation day, i bd last night and I'm hoping its finally the time! good luck and baby dust!


----------



## laustiredttc

nickykaay said:


> today is my ovulation day, i bd last night and I'm hoping its finally the time! good luck and baby dust!

Made dh bd tonight just to be sure, poor guy! I hope this is the time for you! Keep me posted on your symptoms, maybe this could be the month we get our :bfp: :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

nickykaay said:


> today is my ovulation day, i bd last night and I'm hoping its finally the time! good luck and baby dust!

Made dh bd tonight as well just to be sure, poor guy. hopefully this will be the month we both get our :bfp: keep me posted sending you :dust:


----------



## Snizuitz

Can I join in the fun? I am 1 dpo as well and had a trigger shot for the first time. I know it's probably not reasonable, but I'm extra hopeful this month! :) Oh-- and I'm totally making dh BD tonight as well! Better safe than sorry (not that he's complaining!).

So far, very sharp pains yesterday in ovaries. Today, I've been nauseated. I'm sure it's the trigger shot making me sick.

Just counting down the days until I can test! Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## laustiredttc

Snizuitz said:


> Can I join in the fun? I am 1 dpo as well and had a trigger shot for the first time. I know it's probably not reasonable, but I'm extra hopeful this month! :) Oh-- and I'm totally making dh BD tonight as well! Better safe than sorry (not that he's complaining!).
> 
> So far, very sharp pains yesterday in ovaries. Today, I've been nauseated. I'm sure it's the trigger shot making me sick.
> 
> Just counting down the days until I can test! Fingers crossed for everyone!

Cool were on the same days. Can i ask what is a trigger shot? 
Also its 9:45am 2dpo no symptoms at all so far. I really do hate this tww :growlmad:


----------



## nickykaay

laustiredttc said:


> nickykaay said:
> 
> 
> today is my ovulation day, i bd last night and I'm hoping its finally the time! good luck and baby dust!
> 
> Made dh bd tonight just to be sure, poor guy! I hope this is the time for you! Keep me posted on your symptoms, maybe this could be the month we get our :bfp: :dust:Click to expand...

today i'm very gassy, tired and extremely nauseous. i threw up about an hour after waking up. I hope this is a good sign instead of bad! :shrug:

keep me updated on your symptoms as well!
:dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

2dpo today... tired and watery discharge (tmi sorry).


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> 2dpo today... tired and watery discharge (tmi sorry).

Lol not at all! Let it all out girlie, plus i think watery cm is a good sign :thumbsup:

2dpo and i'm feeling extremely agitated, short fuse, keep shouting at dh. Little bit stomach acid, that's it really so far..... will keep posting with updates.


----------



## laustiredttc

nickykaay said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickykaay said:
> 
> 
> today is my ovulation day, i bd last night and I'm hoping its finally the time! good luck and baby dust!
> 
> Made dh bd tonight just to be sure, poor guy! I hope this is the time for you! Keep me posted on your symptoms, maybe this could be the month we get our :bfp: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> today i'm very gassy, tired and extremely nauseous. i threw up about an hour after waking up. I hope this is a good sign instead of bad! :shrug:
> 
> keep me updated on your symptoms as well!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Sounds good to me hun, i'm keeping fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## nickykaay

nipple sensitivity!
:dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I love not being "alone" in this wait... it's great to have online friends who are going through the same as you. So comforting, *ahhhh* lol I've been moody today also, but I'm kinda moody everyday because of my girls. Plus I think the m/c I had 4 months ago put me in a depression, slowly getting better and hoping this is my month since I was due July 31. Last chance I have, I will be heartbroken if bfn. I need all the support and encouragement I can get it and what better place than here. :flower: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> I love not being "alone" in this wait... it's great to have online friends who are going through the same as you. So comforting, *ahhhh* lol I've been moody today also, but I'm kinda moody everyday because of my girls. Plus I think the m/c I had 4 months ago put me in a depression, slowly getting better and hoping this is my month since I was due July 31. Last chance I have, I will be heartbroken if bfn. I need all the support and encouragement I can get it and what better place than here. :flower: :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I'm really sorry to hear you had a m/c. I really really hope that this is the month for you hun and i am keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: and lots of :dust: to you, keep your head up and stay strong

only other symptoms i have had today are twinges on left side of ovary, lower back pain? strange? oh well just off to bed feeling quite tired today.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> I love not being "alone" in this wait... it's great to have online friends who are going through the same as you. So comforting, *ahhhh* lol I've been moody today also, but I'm kinda moody everyday because of my girls. Plus I think the m/c I had 4 months ago put me in a depression, slowly getting better and hoping this is my month since I was due July 31. Last chance I have, I will be heartbroken if bfn. I need all the support and encouragement I can get it and what better place than here. :flower: :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear you had a m/c. I really really hope that this is the month for you hun and i am keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs: and lots of :dust: to you, keep your head up and stay strong
> 
> only other symptoms i have had today are twinges on left side of ovary, lower back pain? strange? oh well just off to bed feeling quite tired today.Click to expand...


Thank you, I've had more m/c than just that one, I've been pregnant 7 times and only have 2 kids, so.... i appreciate everything you said! I kinda have a headache today, just a few things have been weird today. Maybe almost weird taste in mouth/or slight nausea feeling, maybe once today that i recall felt a little something around right ovary. Probably all in my head, but we can hope. I wish I could go to bed, looking forward to it tonight!


----------



## nickykaay

just came home from work. i'm cramping right about where my uterus is. so much that my elastic waist work pants were hurting me from the pressure. and i have a backache as well. 
I'm trying not to stress.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> just came home from work. i'm cramping right about where my uterus is. so much that my elastic waist work pants were hurting me from the pressure. and i have a backache as well.
> I'm trying not to stress.

hmm... hope that is a good thing/sign!


----------



## laustiredttc

3dpo - woke up with the same pain on the right side near ovary but also a pulling feeling in my lower abdomen. Lower back pain again and this morning had a sore throat, still there a bit but not as much. It looks as though i'm having the same symptoms as you nickykaay. I can't remember having these pains after ovulation in previous cycles so hoping these are a good sign :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> 3dpo - woke up with the same pain on the right side near ovary but also a pulling feeling in my lower abdomen. Lower back pain again and this morning had a sore throat, still there a bit but not as much. It looks as though i'm having the same symptoms as you nickykaay. I can't remember having these pains after ovulation in previous cycles so hoping these are a good sign :)

3dpo for me also, slept like 10 hrs lastnight. After I went to the bathroom I felt something going on around my uterus or something (lower middle). I kinda have a headache again. I'll update tonight any other stuff I experience throughout the day. FX for us all, ladies!


----------



## laustiredttc

Gosh me too, lower pains lower abdomen, strange. Just trying to relax today, its hard though not to think about it every minute. Maybe i should take up some form of meditation :) Ps AF is due 17th of this month, wondering whether to test a few days early, should i tempt fate? eeeeeeeeeeek scary stuff!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

totally your choice. I'm not due til 19/20. But I'm gonna test either 13/14/15. I might try to wait a little longer. (Ha! Who am I kidding! I can never wait it out)


----------



## laustiredttc

3dpo- it's 19:55pm the pains have subsided but have broke out in a mini rash on side of face, very, very wierd never happens? Also few hot flashes, temps spiked to 98.90? Oh well going to call it a night and see what tomorrow brings. :dust: to all :)


----------



## nickykaay

*tmi*
just wiped and had yellowish/brownish discharge..


is this cycle a lost cause? :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

As long as it's not red or pink I wouldn't call it a lost cause! Hang in there! :dust:


----------



## nickykaay

im so nervous! i was really thinking this month was the month!
fingers crossed and babydust to all!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I know I have all mixed emotions... hopeful, excited, anxious, nervous, impatient, scared, happy.... I'm sure this is month also. Only 1 more week for me test! When did you say you are gonna test nicky?


----------



## nickykaay

im not sure yet, I'm going to try to wait til i miss af. but i don't know if i can wait that long.


----------



## laustiredttc

nickykaay said:


> *tmi*
> just wiped and had yellowish/brownish discharge..
> 
> 
> is this cycle a lost cause? :(

Hi hun, when did you say you ov? I don't want to get your hopes up but there could be a possibility that it might be implantation bleeding. I hope that you get your :bfp: hun, fingers crossed :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Last night lying in bed i had strong twinges near my belly button, also bloated and sides of bbs were itchy?

4dpo today-twinges in stomach again, not as bad this time.
I'm starting to get excited now too. I'm going to try my very hardest to wait until af is due. i'm still scared though, just want this so much.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ok, yesterday (3dpo) I had a very sort nausea spell, felt a little bit of tingling in my boobs/nipples, few cramps/twinges.....omg, lastnight I had vivid dreams! and when I awoke one time in the night I had heartburn/nausea, but it went away next time i awoke.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - am brand new to - so glad I found this site! I am 4dpo and the wait is killing me! Desperately need some buddies to help me wait it out to test. AF due on 18th - am going to try and wait it out til tgen to test. Have had Strong twinges in lower abdomen for past 2 days and boobs a little sensitive tonight. Good luck - really praying that this is the month for us all to get bfps!!! Xx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

welcome pauls_angels!


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Ok, yesterday (3dpo) I had a very sort nausea spell, felt a little bit of tingling in my boobs/nipples, few cramps/twinges.....omg, lastnight I had vivid dreams! and when I awoke one time in the night I had heartburn/nausea, but it went away next time i awoke.

lol you just broke my dream. Me too had weird dreams, thanks Mamato2girls, completely forgot :) I won't go into the dream as it was a little bit too strange. I've not had any tingling in the boobs or anything but that does sound good :) 

Today i had some creamy cm when wiped tp sorry tmi, also feeling bit agitated/moody again freaked out at dh for no reason :wacko: I think no tho he just seems to ignore me alot of the time. Wow it would be cool if we all got our :bfp: together this month. Sending you gals lots of :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi ladies - am brand new to - so glad I found this site! I am 4dpo and the wait is killing me! Desperately need some buddies to help me wait it out to test. AF due on 18th - am going to try and wait it out til tgen to test. Have had Strong twinges in lower abdomen for past 2 days and boobs a little sensitive tonight. Good luck - really praying that this is the month for us all to get bfps!!! Xx

Hi Pauls_angel welcome :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> Ok, yesterday (3dpo) I had a very sort nausea spell, felt a little bit of tingling in my boobs/nipples, few cramps/twinges.....omg, lastnight I had vivid dreams! and when I awoke one time in the night I had heartburn/nausea, but it went away next time i awoke.
> 
> lol you just broke my dream. Me too had weird dreams, thanks Mamato2girls, completely forgot :) I won't go into the dream as it was a little bit too strange. I've not had any tingling in the boobs or anything but that does sound good :)
> 
> Today i had some creamy cm when wiped tp sorry tmi, also feeling bit agitated/moody again freaked out at dh for no reason :wacko: I think no tho he just seems to ignore me alot of the time. Wow it would be cool if we all got our :bfp: together this month. Sending you gals lots of :dust:Click to expand...

My dreams were weird also and I won't talk about them! lol I don't get anything when I wipe (at least not yet), but yesterday I checked (don't know what it should be like right now) and it was a creamy white. That would be soooo awesome! I can't recall, when did you say you were going to test laust? We should test around same time! But we don't have to. I was thinking maybe at 10dpo. Going to buy a 3pk of FRER today!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

We should be TTC buddies!


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> We should be TTC buddies!

:thumbup: that would be cool. i would love to be ttc buddies. AF due i think 17th but i might test few days early so say maybe the 15th? i'm not sure yet though i'm just so nervous. I honestly don't know why i do this to myself, get so worked up. Just really don't want to see that :bfn: :cry: Also its like a frickin fertility clinic here lol.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> We should be TTC buddies!
> 
> :thumbup: that would be cool. i would love to be ttc buddies. AF due i think 17th but i might test few days early so say maybe the 15th? i'm not sure yet though i'm just so nervous. I honestly don't know why i do this to myself, get so worked up. Just really don't want to see that :bfn: :cry: Also its like a frickin fertility clinic here lol.Click to expand...

I know, us women are so hopeful and all we do is get all worked up to be let down most of the time. We are very strong and can get through anything. My oldest daughters bdy is the 15th! I would be 11dpo then... we'll see, ugh! I might cave and test at 9, but i hope not! Maybe you can help me wait til at least 10! LOL fertility clinic! :rofl: Pretty much!


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> We should be TTC buddies!
> 
> :thumbup: that would be cool. i would love to be ttc buddies. AF due i think 17th but i might test few days early so say maybe the 15th? i'm not sure yet though i'm just so nervous. I honestly don't know why i do this to myself, get so worked up. Just really don't want to see that :bfn: :cry: Also its like a frickin fertility clinic here lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I know, us women are so hopeful and all we do is get all worked up to be let down most of the time. We are very strong and can get through anything. My oldest daughters bdy is the 15th! I would be 11dpo then... we'll see, ugh! I might cave and test at 9, but i hope not! Maybe you can help me wait til at least 10! LOL fertility clinic! :rofl: Pretty much!Click to expand...

I just keep thinking i have tested early so many times and got :bfn: It might be good luck to test on your DD bday :cake: 
Also how do i put the ttc buddies title at the bottom of messages, lol not bin on here long :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

under your User CP by (log in or log out) on the left hand side, click on "edit signature" and type in the box what you want. :D Maybe it would be good luck to test on her birthday? How long have you been trying?


----------



## laustiredttc

Yay i did it, not the best with technology lol.


----------



## laustiredttc

This month sees us ttc for one year :cry: How long have you been trying for hun. I'm just keeping my fx this month, i really hope we get our :bfp:


----------



## Beeka

Hi ladies, can I join you? 

I am 3 dpo today and have a good feeling this cycle. So far my nipples are very sore - they are not usually sore until around 8 dpo so hoping it's a good sign. Also very tired but this is normal for me. I soooooo hope this is the cycle we all get out BFP!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laust - I had a 18 week m/c March 2nd, and I've been trying ever since after I had my 1st cycle... ugh, so frustrating! I was due July 31 so this is my last chance to conceive before his due date. We had an oopsie back in October and since I didn't end up preggo I was disappointed and so we actually tried to get preggo in November and it worked the first time! But I guess my body wasn't ready to conceive again since that horrible m/c. I bled for 3 weeks straight! I hope my body is ready this month, I'm getting tired of trying!

Beeka - Yes, I hope we all get :bfp: this month!


----------



## Beeka

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Laust - I had a 18 week m/c March 2nd, and I've been trying ever since after I had my 1st cycle... ugh, so frustrating! I was due July 31 so this is my last chance to conceive before his due date. We had an oopsie back in October and since I didn't end up preggo I was disappointed and so we actually tried to get preggo in November and it worked the first time! But I guess my body wasn't ready to conceive again since that horrible m/c. I bled for 3 weeks straight! I hope my body is ready this month, I'm getting tired of trying!
> 
> Beeka - Yes, I hope we all get :bfp: this month!

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Fingers crossed you will get your BFP before his due date :kiss:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Beeka! I will be so heartbroken if I'm not! This means so much to me!


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Thanks Beeka! I will be so heartbroken if I'm not! This means so much to me!

I'm so sorry hun to hear about your painful m/c i have never experienced one and can only imagine what you had to go through. I truly hope that this is your time and you get your much wanted :bfp: Sending you lots of positive vibes, :hugs: and lots of :dust:

I'll be here hun through the waiting so when you need to vent JUST DO IT and get the little demons off ya chest. i'm sure we are both gonna need it for this tww.


----------



## laustiredttc

Welcome Beeka, the more the merrier :) No more symptoms today, apart from a twinge near my belly button. I wonder what tomorrow will bring? Getting really impatient now.... Gonna retire as i'm so tired. Check in with you girlies tomoz :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank you! You guys are great! I'm here to listen and be here for you all too if you need me! Glad to wait it out with other gals who are waiting too!


----------



## nickykaay

hey ladies, 
i was just wondering about symptoms for today. I'm 4 dpo and I'm EXHAUSTED.i probably could've slept all day today. also, i have a tender uterus, lots of lotiony wet white cm..tmi, sorry, a bloody nose, and continued nausea. every time i wake up and get up to do something, i get nauseous. 

i really hope I'm not going thru all this for nothing. fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## Pauls_angel

So sorry about your M/C MamaTo2Girls - praying this is your month.

Hey what time zone is everyone in? I'm in Sydney Australia. 

5dpo today - a few slight twinges but nothing else so far - then again I've only been awake for an hour and a half! :)

Not sure I can last another 9 days before testing - trying hard though!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> hey ladies,
> i was just wondering about symptoms for today. I'm 4 dpo and I'm EXHAUSTED.i probably could've slept all day today. also, i have a tender uterus, lots of lotiony wet white cm..tmi, sorry, a bloody nose, and continued nausea. every time i wake up and get up to do something, i get nauseous.
> 
> i really hope I'm not going thru all this for nothing. fingers crossed and baby dust to all!

Haven't really had any... checked cm with finger, it was creamy white and maybe some soreness to sides of bbs, had vivid dreams lastnight! I don't know.. we'll see what tomorrow brings! All women are different and experience different symptoms if any at all! FX'd for us all!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Pauls_angel said:


> So sorry about your M/C MamaTo2Girls - praying this is your month.
> 
> Hey what time zone is everyone in? I'm in Sydney Australia.
> 
> 5dpo today - a few slight twinges but nothing else so far - then again I've only been awake for an hour and a half! :)
> 
> Not sure I can last another 9 days before testing - trying hard though!!!

Thank you! I'm in the US, and it's 7:05pm here right now... my dads cousin moved to tasmania, australia. I know it's morning there now.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Oh yeah! Had another moment of heartburn/nausea again today.... going to bed in 4 hours, hope tomorrow I notice more symptoms... getting close to time for implantation, hopefully I notice something in the next few days that might relate to that... I'm temping, so I can watch for a dip too. I read not all women have a dip at implantation though.


----------



## Pauls_angel

I'm temping too - they say implantation can occur from 6-12 dpi. Tomorrow is 6dpo for me so will be really looking for symptoms of implantation from tomorrow - will let you all know how I go! This will be baby number one for me - have been married for 7.5 years and have wanted a baby for ages - hubby finally came round to the idea earlier this year so badly wanting this to be our month - secretly worried that he'll change his mind!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Pauls_angel said:


> I'm temping too - they say implantation can occur from 6-12 dpi. Tomorrow is 6dpo for me so will be really looking for symptoms of implantation from tomorrow - will let you all know how I go! This will be baby number one for me - have been married for 7.5 years and have wanted a baby for ages - hubby finally came round to the idea earlier this year so badly wanting this to be our month - secretly worried that he'll change his mind!

Awww.. praying this is your month! I've been married to my other half for 10 years on June 15th! He didn't really want a 3rd, but I talked to him into it! And of course I lost it, so then that really made him not wanna try again but my sweet talking convinved him it will what makes me move on and feel better to complete my hole from he m/c. Geeze I can't wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Grrrrrrr!!!!! Come on day to test, come on!! :rofl:


----------



## nickykaay

Pauls_angel said:


> I'm temping too - they say implantation can occur from 6-12 dpi. Tomorrow is 6dpo for me so will be really looking for symptoms of implantation from tomorrow - will let you all know how I go! This will be baby number one for me - have been married for 7.5 years and have wanted a baby for ages - hubby finally came round to the idea earlier this year so badly wanting this to be our month - secretly worried that he'll change his mind!

i hope this is it for you! keep us informed! 
:dust::hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

laustiredttc said:


> Can i ask what is a trigger shot?

Laustiredttc-- the trigger shot is an HCG-type medicine that stimulates ovulation. It's the same stuff people take when they go on the HCG diet. My doctor gave had me take it because I was ovulating a little late.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey Girls its great to hear that all of us are around the same time ovulating and getting some positive symptoms :) I know that we ladies have had some hardships recently so im keeping my fx for all of us to get our :bfp: this month. Its great to be sharing this journey with you ladies, this is my first time sharing and i have to say its made me feel more confident :) 

Today - 5dpo when i woke up i felt a bit nauseuos, still feeling it a bit now. I'm still getting a few twinges in abdomen and also bit of a sore throat this morning as well. Last night when went to bed had acid relux which i seem to getting quite alot. Not getting anything else so far apart from feeling a bit tired. I'm not getting anymore cm so not sure if that is a bad sign or not? :dust: to all you lovely ladies


----------



## laustiredttc

feeling a bit confused with this site at the moment its letting me post some things and not others, wierd, unless its my computer?


----------



## Pauls_angel

I haven't had any troubles posting - maybe it is your computer - hope you get it sorted out! 2WW is bad enough- would be far worse if you couldn't post to kill time!


----------



## laustiredttc

lol i think it is my computer arghhhhhhhhhhhh feel like banging my head against a wall :(


----------



## Beeka

I'm in the UK so just gone midday here. 4dpo and not noticing any more symptoms today. Yesterday I was so sure it had worked and now today I feel like I'm out. I wish a test would work now!!! Can't wait to test. Only 4 more days...ok maybe 3 ;)


----------



## laustiredttc

I'm from the uk too hun. I also feel the same. I had some symptoms this morning but now, nothing..... I wish this wait would just hurry the hell up!!! Maybe i should give myself a break, all this symptom spotting is just tiring me out :sleep:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Had vivid dreams again lastnight... i don't know, i think it's all in my head and i kinda feel out.. maybe i just don't have any faith since I've already tried a few months and it didn't work. This has to be month, maybe that's why I'm feeling miserable about testing cuz I don't want to get a bfn. I won't be able to wait, I will start testing in 4 days. I just have to know!


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Had vivid dreams again lastnight... i don't know, i think it's all in my head and i kinda feel out.. maybe i just don't have any faith since I've already tried a few months and it didn't work. This has to be month, maybe that's why I'm feeling miserable about testing cuz I don't want to get a bfn. I won't be able to wait, I will start testing in 4 days. I just have to know!

Its really wierd, me too hun. Both dreams have had babies in but their not mine :( Just makes me miserable! I wish i could test in four days but don't think i have it in me to do it. I'm of the saying, 'no news is good news', stupid i know. I really hope this is the month for you hun fx. :dust: 
If i don't get my :bfp: this month then think ill just lock myself in a cupboard and stay put lol. You never know hun, this month could shock the hell out of us and prove us wrong. Hopefully!! 
Still no other symptoms at all now :cry: Its wierd four years ago i was training like a maniac, now i want the big belly, morning sickness, headaches, swollen ankles etc...... Life is a funny thing :)


----------



## shobbs

can i please join im only 2dpo had a mc last october and first time ive felt ready to try again, x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

My gram always say no news is good news. I hope we do all get shocker bfps... my one dream had my dead baby boy in it. That wasn't lastnight, it was the night before. ANYWAYS... my 2 kids drive me nuts and I wouldn't have it any other way, I love them to death and I just want one more, that's it. Then hubby is gonna get fixed. :dust: Come on baby dust! Yeah, I think I'll lock myself up to if I get bfn, lol.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

shobbs said:


> can i please join im only 2dpo had a mc last october and first time ive felt ready to try again, x

welcome shobbs! Very sorry for your loss... I've had 5 m/c and so I know how you feel. Fx'd for you that you get your bfp and you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## nickykaay

hello, i just woke up, and am exhausted and nauseous. i slept from 3pm to 9pm then from 11pm to about 1045am and still want more sleep. ill post back later tonight for any more symptoms

@laustiredttc- hope you fix the problem! this site is the only way I'm getting through this TWW!

fingers crossed and :dust: to all :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds good nicky... wish I was feeling more tired and more nauseaous. I actually never really had morning sickness though with any pregnancy.. guess i'm lucky. Yes, this site has helped me with my 2ww so far also.


----------



## laustiredttc

shobbs said:


> can i please join im only 2dpo had a mc last october and first time ive felt ready to try again, x

Wecome shobbs, the more the merrier i say :) I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :( Feel free to get whatever you need off your chest


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> My gram always say no news is good news. I hope we do all get shocker bfps... my one dream had my dead baby boy in it. That wasn't lastnight, it was the night before. ANYWAYS... my 2 kids drive me nuts and I wouldn't have it any other way, I love them to death and I just want one more, that's it. Then hubby is gonna get fixed. :dust: Come on baby dust! Yeah, I think I'll lock myself up to if I get bfn, lol.

Oh hun thats a horrible dream. But i think sometimes in dreams, (i used to be addicted to dream books and what dreams meant) I think death in a dream means life so this might be your bodies way of telling you that this is a good month? Showering you with the :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey Nickykaay, think the problem is fixed? It wasnt renewing pages so sometimes i found myself posting twice grrrr. Your symptoms sound positive hun, keeping my fx for you :dust:


----------



## nickykaay

shobbs said:


> can i please join im only 2dpo had a mc last october and first time ive felt ready to try again, x

welcome! I'm so sorry about your loss. were here for support, so don't be shy about anything. good luck and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you 
:dust:


----------



## shobbs

awh thank u guys nice to be so welcomed into this group esp wen so many have experienced the same thing x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> My gram always say no news is good news. I hope we do all get shocker bfps... my one dream had my dead baby boy in it. That wasn't lastnight, it was the night before. ANYWAYS... my 2 kids drive me nuts and I wouldn't have it any other way, I love them to death and I just want one more, that's it. Then hubby is gonna get fixed. :dust: Come on baby dust! Yeah, I think I'll lock myself up to if I get bfn, lol.
> 
> Oh hun thats a horrible dream. But i think sometimes in dreams, (i used to be addicted to dream books and what dreams meant) I think death in a dream means life so this might be your bodies way of telling you that this is a good month? Showering you with the :dust:Click to expand...

Oh my! That would be amazing! You are brightening my hope! My faith is coming back! lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Shobbs we are here for one another... anytime you need us! Smile! :)

Here's a little saying to brighten our day and maybe make us feel better:
*
It's hard to wait around for something you know might never happen, but it's even harder to give up when you know it's everything you want. *

Always remember this girls!!! Love ya's!


----------



## laustiredttc

Cool i'm glad hun and i must say i am feeling a little better about things. Like a little cloud has lifted. :)


----------



## Beeka

Hiya shobbs and welcome. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in February and it was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. It felt so unfair...I was devastated! 

Let's hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our sticky beans and very soon!!! 

Mama - Fingers crossed your dream does mean new life!! How old are your girls? I have a 5 year old daughter :)

How long have you ladies been trying for? 

I'm beginning to feel more positive again. My nipples are SOOO sore!!! A symptom I had with my daughter and MC. Trying not to get my hopes up too high though!


----------



## laustiredttc

I have to say you ladies inspire me! Just goes to show how strong women can be. I truly truly hope we all get our :bfp: i am keeping my fingers crossed so tight the circulation is being cut off!!!!!! Sending you courageous ladies lots and lots of :dust:

6dpo tomorrow, startig to get a little nervous


----------



## shobbs

becca your info sounds so similar to mine, i have a 5 year old boy also and so nervous about this 2ww fingers crossed to you all, each one of you deserve to be a mummy just for trying to much and caring x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Beeka said:


> Hiya shobbs and welcome.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in February and it was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. It felt so unfair...I was devastated!
> 
> Let's hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our sticky beans and very soon!!!
> 
> Mama - Fingers crossed your dream does mean new life!! How old are your girls? I have a 5 year old daughter :)
> 
> How long have you ladies been trying for?
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more positive again. My nipples are SOOO sore!!! A symptom I had with my daughter and MC. Trying not to get my hopes up too high though!

My oldest will be 7 this coming Sunday (15th) and my youngest is 3, will be 4 on New Years Eve. Been trying since after my first cycle after my miscarriage on March 2. His due date was July 31... really hoping to get my bfp this time before that date. I hope we all get our :bfp: this time!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> I have to say you ladies inspire me! Just goes to show how strong women can be. I truly truly hope we all get our :bfp: i am keeping my fingers crossed so tight the circulation is being cut off!!!!!! Sending you courageous ladies lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> 6dpo tomorrow, startig to get a little nervous

As you inspire us also! I truly hope we all get our sticky bean too! 6dpo for me tomorrow also! Oh my... it's getting closer, keep watch for any implantation signs... course not all women have any. Really anxious every morning to take my bbt.


----------



## Beeka

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> Hiya shobbs and welcome.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in February and it was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. It felt so unfair...I was devastated!
> 
> Let's hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our sticky beans and very soon!!!
> 
> Mama - Fingers crossed your dream does mean new life!! How old are your girls? I have a 5 year old daughter :)
> 
> How long have you ladies been trying for?
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more positive again. My nipples are SOOO sore!!! A symptom I had with my daughter and MC. Trying not to get my hopes up too high though!
> 
> My oldest will be 7 this coming Sunday (15th) and my youngest is 3, will be 4 on New Years Eve. Been trying since after my first cycle after my miscarriage on March 2. His due date was July 31... really hoping to get my bfp this time before that date. I hope we all get our :bfp: this time!Click to expand...

Wow new years eve!!! Are you hoping for a boy this time?


----------



## Beeka

shobbs said:


> becca your info sounds so similar to mine, i have a 5 year old boy also and so nervous about this 2ww fingers crossed to you all, each one of you deserve to be a mummy just for trying to much and caring x

I will be a nervous wreck until I have seen my baby at 12 weeks with a strong heart beat! Think a MC makes you worry even more! 5 years is a bigger gap than I would have hoped for but at least I'll have a little helper :thumbup:


----------



## shobbs

i feel the same, when is your lil on 6? x


----------



## Beeka

She will be 6 on 22nd of Feb. How about your little boy?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Beeka said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> Hiya shobbs and welcome.
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. I too had a MC in February and it was the most painful thing I have ever experienced. It felt so unfair...I was devastated!
> 
> Let's hope this is a lucky thread and we all get our sticky beans and very soon!!!
> 
> Mama - Fingers crossed your dream does mean new life!! How old are your girls? I have a 5 year old daughter :)
> 
> How long have you ladies been trying for?
> 
> I'm beginning to feel more positive again. My nipples are SOOO sore!!! A symptom I had with my daughter and MC. Trying not to get my hopes up too high though!
> 
> My oldest will be 7 this coming Sunday (15th) and my youngest is 3, will be 4 on New Years Eve. Been trying since after my first cycle after my miscarriage on March 2. His due date was July 31... really hoping to get my bfp this time before that date. I hope we all get our :bfp: this time!Click to expand...
> 
> Wow new years eve!!! Are you hoping for a boy this time?Click to expand...

Yes, she wasn't due until February but came early due to dangerously low amniotic fluid (due to amniocentesis I had)... SHE WAS ONLY 2 LBS 13.5 OZ. I am hoping for a boy, yes. My 18 week miscarriage I had a few months ago, was a boy :cry:


----------



## laustiredttc

Guys im feeling well low. My brothers girlfriend posted their news on facebook and whilst i'm not on it i keep getting tx saying cant believe your brother is gonna have a child before you. Honestly so bummed out its unreal, just had a massive :cry: Really wishing this is the month, don't think i can do this anymore


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> Guys im feeling well low. My brothers girlfriend posted their news on facebook and whilst i'm not on it i keep getting tx saying cant believe your brother is gonna have a child before you. Honestly so bummed out its unreal, just had a massive :cry: Really wishing this is the month, don't think i can do this anymore

oh gosh, i'm soooo sorry! I have facebook if you want to add me. Just let me know. My fingers are crossed so hard for you as well, so much the circulation is cutting off also! Aww, hun... i'm here for ya. Praying for you! :dust: Lots of it your way!


----------



## shobbs

my lil boy will be 6 at christmas never wanted a big age gap :(

im so sorry for your late loss a friend of mine just lost hers at 32 weeks and recently had another miscarraige very early on xx


----------



## Pauls_angel

Wow - you guys have been busy chatting while I've been asleep on the other side of the world! Welcome Shobbs - sorry to hear about your loss :( 

My younger brother and his wife had a baby this year - before me -wasa bit sad when I first heard their news but am so happy for them now and love my nephew to bits. I grew up being very close with my cousins so his birth was all the more incentive for me to try for my own ASAP. 

Have woken with no real symptoms apart from tired ess - although that's prob due to my restless sleep - I woke up at least 5 times wondering if it was morning and time to take my temp again! Arrgh why is it so all consuming - hoping I can be less anxious today - same for all of you as well! That said - I'm 6dpo today do its potentially implantation time - going to try not to drive myself crazy symptom spotting!

Baby dust to all - really praying this is our month!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

shobbs said:


> my lil boy will be 6 at christmas never wanted a big age gap :(
> 
> im so sorry for your late loss a friend of mine just lost hers at 32 weeks and recently had another miscarraige very early on xx

thank you! I'm sorry to hear about your friend... i couldn't even magine a m/c that late, even though mine at 18 weeks was awful rough to handle. I would rather miscarry early than later! But prefer not at all!


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks Mamato2girls, picked myself up this morning and just going to keep moving forward. I'm not on facebook hun, was getting tx messages, i have never been on it have an aversion to it lol. 

Shobbs im sorry to hear about your friend. I would imagine m/c are one of the worst type of heartaches. 

Also Mamato2girls i hope that this time round, when you get your :bfp: (this month :wink:) you will have a h&h 9 months.

I have woke this morning with no symptoms at all. But last night in bed i had tugging pains right infront of my bellybutton and some towards the R side of my ovary. Gonna try not to obsess over symptoms today.

Mamato2girls, when did you say you were going to test?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank you Laust! I have no symptoms today either. I don't even remember any dreams from lastnight unlike the other 2. Weird... also my temp dipped .3 degrees this morning! I hope it goes back up tomorrow morning! I'm hoping it's implanting today or something! I was have a 3pk of frer and cb digi... i was gonna try a frer 9dpo (friday). The digi is for after I get bfp to confirm. See how positive I am thinking~!..I said after I get it, not IF! lol... :dust: FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Thank you Laust! I have no symptoms today either. I don't even remember any dreams from lastnight unlike the other 2. Weird... also my temp dipped .3 degrees this morning! I hope it goes back up tomorrow morning! I'm hoping it's implanting today or something! I was have a 3pk of frer and cb digi... i was gonna try a frer 9dpo (friday). The digi is for after I get bfp to confirm. See how positive I am thinking~!..I said after I get it, not IF! lol... :dust: FX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OOOOH hopefully that was the little bean implanting, good lets keep the positive vibes goin :thumbup: 

This afternoon when i went to get few bits from shops i had af type cramps, slight headache and a glob of cm on underwear (sorry tmi). I have never had this in previous cycles so hoping its a good sign. Oh plus throat still sore and have been feeling thirsty which is very unusual for me.
EEEEEEK i am cautiously excited now. I have decided to test on sun with a frer fx 

Mamato2girls you only have three days till :test: nearly there :dance:

How are the rest of you ladies getting on?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds good Laust.. maybe your bean is planting iteself too! Oh, I so hope you see 2 lines on sunday! I want you to be sooo bad! We will see what today brings me. I can't wait til Friday! I hope my bbs start hurting soon. I remember with my last that they hurt pretty bad but I can't remember if it was around the time i tested or after.. cuz I tested positive (bfp) on cd24 (10dpo).


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun. It would be great if we both got our :bfp: this month together :dance: Don't think i have ever wished this for anyone lol but i hope you get some sore boobies SOON 
I am sooooo excited for fri to come and i hope your wishes come true hun. 

Honestly i don't know what i would have done without you to do this with me hun, dh is supportive but all i get is, 'stop worrying' blah blah blah he just doesnt get it properly i dont think?


----------



## nickykaay

woke up this morning so nauseous and tired (again) that i called out of work. i NEVER get sick at all, except this month. tmi, but i have had lots of thick white cm. also, my bbs just look and feel different.
last night i had a dream about actually having the baby and it was SO realistic.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> thanks hun. It would be great if we both got our :bfp: this month together :dance: Don't think i have ever wished this for anyone lol but i hope you get some sore boobies SOON
> I am sooooo excited for fri to come and i hope your wishes come true hun.
> 
> Honestly i don't know what i would have done without you to do this with me hun, dh is supportive but all i get is, 'stop worrying' blah blah blah he just doesnt get it properly i dont think?

Awww, well that would be great we both got our bfp this month as well as everyone else on your thread! I'm glad I am here to go along the 2ww with you. Yes, my DH doesn't care or understand... your not alone!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> woke up this morning so nauseous and tired (again) that i called out of work. i NEVER get sick at all, except this month. tmi, but i have had lots of thick white cm. also, my bbs just look and feel different.
> last night i had a dream about actually having the baby and it was SO realistic.

Sorry you had to miss work, but good sign maybe? Hope this is worth it for you and you get your bfp! Haven't checked cm, nothing when I wipe but I could check it. I wanted to say my bbs feel a little different but I don't want to give myself symtpoms and get my hopes all up. I hope your dream comes true for you and the rest of us! :wink:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies just quick update - some more pains lower abdomen, feel a tiny bit nauseous but prob in head, sore throat still more cm. COME OOOOOON :bfp:


----------



## nickykaay

laustiredttc said:


> Hey ladies just quick update - some more pains lower abdomen, feel a tiny bit nauseous but prob in head, sore throat still more cm. COME OOOOOON :bfp:

i just came home from the store and had an intense stabbing pain in my uterus! :( :( anyone either experience this or know what it might be?


----------



## hmommy219

Hi girls, can I join in? :flower:

I'm 1dpo. Used an OPK for the first time this cycle (cyle #7). got smiley face on cd11, bd on 8, 9, 10, 11, and 12. Felt pinching ovulation pain on right side (it was left last month) on day 12. Hoping there were some strong :spermy: waiting around from those days to charge that egg!! lol No symptoms other than feeling tired. 

:dust: to you all!! Lets get our spring babies!


----------



## shobbs

evening ladies all sounds very promising, ive had really achy uterus today, same sort of feeling when uve got trapped wind. ive had it on and off since ovulation but with more twinges fx xxx


----------



## Snizuitz

I'm happy to see some promising signs for some of you lovely ladies!! Fingers crossed!!

Sadly, I'm not very optimistic about this cycle for myself... Doctor called yesterday with my E2 levels. It's pretty low at 189 (she wanted above 300). I've heard it's still possible to conceive above 150, but most docs want much higher. Bummer!

I've been very weepy these last two days and have had light cramping, but I chalk it up to the Progesterone I'm on. :\

But lots of sticky baby dust to you all!! Can't wait for those BFPs to start rolling in!! :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck to you hmommy!

shobbs- fx it's a good sign for you!

sniz- sorry to hear that, if there's a chance at all to still be able to conceive you still have your chance! Good luck to you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nicky- how many dpo are you? could be sign of implantation that i read, some women get mild cramping. Hope it's a good sign for you also!


----------



## nickykaay

MamaTo2Girls said:


> nicky- how many dpo are you? could be sign of implantation that i read, some women get mild cramping. Hope it's a good sign for you also!

im 6 dpo and I noticed some yellowish/brownish stuff in my CM tonight when I wiped. i hope this is it!


----------



## laustiredttc

Welcome hmommy219 hoping that those liccle sperm are partying on with you egg fx

Nikkykaay all symps sound good, def sounds like implantation :thumbup:

Shobbs looking good girlie fx ps i have the same :)

snizuitz dont give up the hope honey, like you said people still conceive with over 150 your still going good hun fx :)

Hey Mamato2girls hows the days treatin you hun? 2 more days till D day :dance:

7dpo - this morning had cramping this time near left ovary and twinge like pinching behind bellybutton. Also my temp went up to 98.48 from 98.34 from yesterday. Sitting here writing this and still getting the dull aches. Bit more cm as well. Bit of a sore throat this morning but its gone now. Feeling ok at the moment.


----------



## Beeka

Morning ladies :)

hmommy - hello and welcome :flower: Should be lots of little swimmers going for that egg. Your timing was fab. Good luck. x

shobbs - fingers crossed achy uterus and twinges are a good sign. How many dpo are you and when do you plan on testing? x

Snizuitz - Like you say it is still possible so don't count yourself out yet. Try to stay optimistic :kiss: What are E2 levels? x

nickykaay - The spotting on 6dpo defo sounds promising!! I too hope this is it for you. x

laustiredttc - I've heard lots of ladies talk about the pinching feeling and then go on to get their BFP. Temp rise is also a great sign. Keeping my fingers crossed for you x

6 DPO for me this morning and my temps are so low!! Not sure what is going on. My nipples are less sore today so not feeling as hopeful. The 2ww is torture :dohh: 

How are you ladies doing today?

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

Do you know what, im feeling like, 'bugger it'! i have loads of cheap stripy preg test things from ebay i might just start testing as of from tomorrow until i get that damn :bfp: In the past i have been to scared to test and waited all that time only to get a :bfn: each month. So all that build just to be crushed. Maybe this month i should just go for it that way im not building up to it. 

What do you girlies think? 

At the end of the day its only gonna be one of two things anyway right? :shrug:

lol listen to who is all like, 'YEAH BRING IT!!!' give till the weekend and ill be crapping it ha ha ha


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi Beeka it could be your liccle egg implanting hun thats what the dip in temp is. Dont give up huni, hold on in there. where all right here with you :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Nicky- awesome I definately would have taken that as implantation sign! Woohoo!

Beeka- Keep your hopes up! Never out until :witch: shows her face! Think positive! Maybe they'll go up tomorrow and also, bbt is not a reliable method! Some things can make your temp not right! FX for you!

Laust- Everything sounds good for you. And everything here is just the same really... temp did go back up today after that .3 degree dip. I only have 3 frer so, I am just gonna wait until Friday I guess. Or if I did have a bunch of ic I would start tomorrow too. You can start tomorrow or wait til 9dpo with me! You're right, your gonna get that :bfp: if it's meant to be or not. Praying for you still! I think about you guys everyday and get on here throughout the day and first thing in the morning to ceck on you girlies! Hope everything stays well and we all see 2 lines in the next week or or little over! :dust: to us!


----------



## Beeka

laustiredttc - I think why not!! I've also bought the cheap sticks off of ebay just to feed my poas habit. I'm going to start testing from tomorrow too (7dpo for me) It just means I can relax a bit more because i'm not thinking am I, aren't I all day. I know in the morning for that day I either am or I'm not. I don't expect to get a positive on them until at least 10 dpo but I bought them to be wasted. I save the expensive tests for when I believe I am def preggo. Post your pics on here so I can line spot :haha:

MamaTo2Girls - I hope BBT is just failing me and I am in fact pregnant. With my MC my temps didn't get above what they are now until 10 dpo so maybe still a bit of hope. Your temp dip is so typical of implantation!! Did you have any cramps yesterday?


----------



## Beeka

I'm a bit worried as I was in hospital half way through this cycle due to having pneumonia which also triggered asthma attacks. I had 2 chest xrays and was put on high doses of steroids (IV and oral) and 3 different antibiotics only days before I ovulated. Do you think this would have affected/damaged the egg?


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey mama will try to hold out as best i can, just got it in my head now lol. Temp rise is good huni, hope it keeps rising.

hey beeka i dont know how to upload pics, its pathetic but ive not ever done it before. Im a techno phobe, im not even on facebook ha ha its sad i know. i will let you know hun each day though. :)


----------



## shobbs

mamma your chart looks fab x


----------



## shobbs

becca im trying to hold out until next thursday 19th but that is wishful thinking lol, its our anniversary 1st august would love to have a lil suprise prepared for the hubby :) x


----------



## HWPG

hi! i'd love to jump in!
my opk came up positive today, i know i'm a week later than most of you, but still - it's nice to have a group of people to turn to regarding anything ttc - cm, soreness, dh. i hate the stupid tww. so much. hoping this is the month for all of us.....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Beeka said:


> laustiredttc - I think why not!! I've also bought the cheap sticks off of ebay just to feed my poas habit. I'm going to start testing from tomorrow too (7dpo for me) It just means I can relax a bit more because i'm not thinking am I, aren't I all day. I know in the morning for that day I either am or I'm not. I don't expect to get a positive on them until at least 10 dpo but I bought them to be wasted. I save the expensive tests for when I believe I am def preggo. Post your pics on here so I can line spot :haha:
> 
> MamaTo2Girls - I hope BBT is just failing me and I am in fact pregnant. With my MC my temps didn't get above what they are now until 10 dpo so maybe still a bit of hope. Your temp dip is so typical of implantation!! Did you have any cramps yesterday?

Nothing painful or noticeable, may recall a few twinges or cramping here and there. I'm tempted to try tomorrow morning, but I don't know! lol I have only been temping for a 2 months, so I'm excited to this nice of a pattern and good feedback from others! Thanks, makes me happy and hopeful!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

shobbs said:


> mamma your chart looks fab x

Thanks!!!!!! I'm happy with it so far, praying it stays above coverline! FX!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Beeka said:


> I'm a bit worried as I was in hospital half way through this cycle due to having pneumonia which also triggered asthma attacks. I had 2 chest xrays and was put on high doses of steroids (IV and oral) and 3 different antibiotics only days before I ovulated. Do you think this would have affected/damaged the egg?

I doubt it, it might have only affected your cycle or ovulation I would think, but I'm no doctor, so I could be wrong.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> hi! i'd love to jump in!
> my opk came up positive today, i know i'm a week later than most of you, but still - it's nice to have a group of people to turn to regarding anything ttc - cm, soreness, dh. i hate the stupid tww. so much. hoping this is the month for all of us.....

That's alright, good luck to you! Love that opk positive feeling! Better get busy! lol I love having a group supportive and being there for you also. We're a great bunch of gals! :dust: to you and all of us!


----------



## laustiredttc

Beeka said:


> I'm a bit worried as I was in hospital half way through this cycle due to having pneumonia which also triggered asthma attacks. I had 2 chest xrays and was put on high doses of steroids (IV and oral) and 3 different antibiotics only days before I ovulated. Do you think this would have affected/damaged the egg?

Hi beeka im not sure honey i think maybe if they were days before and not when you ovulated you should be ok? im still keeping my fx for you huni and hoping that the wicked :witch: stays firmly away


----------



## shobbs

mamma - when are you going to test?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

shobbs said:


> mamma - when are you going to test?

Umm, tomorrow is probably to early, so Friday morning (9dpo) might be a good start :happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey mama chart is lookin good hun, oh fx this really could be it :dance: i think you should test when you feel right about it but either way im really want this to be it for you hun lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

just quick update had pains all day today and in lower back as well. This crappy sore throat hasnt gone away either. I dont feel tired, my bbs are fine and the cm has gone. Not sure what all this means but im still going to try to stay positive, like ive said before its not over till the bitch of a :witch: shows her ugly face!!!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> Hey mama chart is lookin good hun, oh fx this really could be it :dance: i think you should test when you feel right about it but either way im really want this to be it for you hun lots and lots of :dust:

You are too sweet! You're great! Thank you, I must say it is looking good... I guess we'll find out within the next few days. I have my FX this could be it too! You're right, I should test when I feel right abotu it. I have my FX for all of you as well. I really don't want to be the only one to get bfp, I want all of us too! First ever thread with all bfps! lol :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> just quick update had pains all day today and in lower back as well. This crappy sore throat hasnt gone away either. I dont feel tired, my bbs are fine and the cm has gone. Not sure what all this means but im still going to try to stay positive, like ive said before its not over till the bitch of a :witch: shows her ugly face!!!!!!

Good update! Maybe implantation cramping? I heard some women having a cold or being sick and getting bfp... maybe good sign! Yes, you're not out yet! I need you with me along for the ride until this is all over and we all know! If I'm not and you're not, we need to be together next time too and even if I am and you're not, I'm gonna be with you until you get your bfp! I'll always be here for all of you! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Imagine, that would be like, 'the best ever'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
but dont worry huni because if some of us dont get it this month we will defo be chasin after ya in the next ones lol.
Really glad i came on here girlies, ok my dh says i have an addiction but honestly its been the only way i have been able to get through this tww this month. so cheers to you wonderful, strong, lovely ladies and :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

MamaTo2Girls said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> just quick update had pains all day today and in lower back as well. This crappy sore throat hasnt gone away either. I dont feel tired, my bbs are fine and the cm has gone. Not sure what all this means but im still going to try to stay positive, like ive said before its not over till the bitch of a :witch: shows her ugly face!!!!!!
> 
> Good update! Maybe implantation cramping? I heard some women having a cold or being sick and getting bfp... maybe good sign! Yes, you're not out yet! I need you with me along for the ride until this is all over and we all know! If I'm not and you're not, we need to be together next time too and even if I am and you're not, I'm gonna be with you until you get your bfp! I'll always be here for all of you! :hugs:Click to expand...

:cry: those are happy tears by the way. Thats really lovely huni and same in return :hugs: Ill be here till the very end. oooooooooooooooooooooooo so excited for fri now. :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## HWPG

MamaTo2Girls said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> hi! i'd love to jump in!
> my opk came up positive today, i know i'm a week later than most of you, but still - it's nice to have a group of people to turn to regarding anything ttc - cm, soreness, dh. i hate the stupid tww. so much. hoping this is the month for all of us.....
> 
> That's alright, good luck to you! Love that opk positive feeling! Better get busy! lol I love having a group supportive and being there for you also. We're a great bunch of gals! :dust: to you and all of us!Click to expand...

thank you Mama!
feeling SO grouchy. 2 women at work are pregnant. feeling frustrated and sad today. glad to have people who understand the high and low emotions. DH is so supportive, and "reports for duty", but will never truly get it. glad to see the pos opk and have a little input into my life/body. thank you all for positive thoughts/comments :)


----------



## laustiredttc

HWPG said:


> MamaTo2Girls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> hi! i'd love to jump in!
> my opk came up positive today, i know i'm a week later than most of you, but still - it's nice to have a group of people to turn to regarding anything ttc - cm, soreness, dh. i hate the stupid tww. so much. hoping this is the month for all of us.....
> 
> That's alright, good luck to you! Love that opk positive feeling! Better get busy! lol I love having a group supportive and being there for you also. We're a great bunch of gals! :dust: to you and all of us!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you Mama!
> feeling SO grouchy. 2 women at work are pregnant. feeling frustrated and sad today. glad to have people who understand the high and low emotions. DH is so supportive, and "reports for duty", but will never truly get it. glad to see the pos opk and have a little input into my life/body. thank you all for positive thoughts/comments :)Click to expand...

Hey hun mama is right really nice bunch of girls on here so when you need to talk, vent, cry, its the best place to do it. Oh and welcome :hi:


----------



## Beeka

laustiredttc said:


> just quick update had pains all day today and in lower back as well. This crappy sore throat hasnt gone away either. I dont feel tired, my bbs are fine and the cm has gone. Not sure what all this means but im still going to try to stay positive, like ive said before its not over till the bitch of a :witch: shows her ugly face!!!!!!

That sounds good to me. With my MC I had AF type cramps and backache for 2 hours on 7 DPO :thumbup:

Thanks for the answers girls. I did ovulate late this cycle so maybe that is all that was affected. I have sore nipples again :happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## nickykaay

brown spotting in underwear but nothing really when I wipe? what do you guys think????


----------



## Beeka

HWPG said:


> feeling SO grouchy. 2 women at work are pregnant. feeling frustrated and sad today. glad to have people who understand the high and low emotions. DH is so supportive, and "reports for duty", but will never truly get it. glad to see the pos opk and have a little input into my life/body. thank you all for positive thoughts/comments :)

Hello and welcome :flower: It's an awful feeling when people around you are pregnant. You feel bad for feeling 'why not me'!! Fingers crossed you will be joining them soon. This place is a life saver, especially during the 2ww. I don't have a partner so it's even more valuable to me :)


----------



## Beeka

nickykaay said:


> brown spotting in underwear but nothing really when I wipe? what do you guys think????

I think implantation!! How many dpo are you? Are you cramping? x


----------



## nickykaay

Beeka said:


> nickykaay said:
> 
> 
> brown spotting in underwear but nothing really when I wipe? what do you guys think????
> 
> I think implantation!! How many dpo are you? Are you cramping? xClick to expand...

im 7 dpo and cramping like crazy!


----------



## Beeka

nickykaay said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickykaay said:
> 
> 
> brown spotting in underwear but nothing really when I wipe? what do you guys think????
> 
> I think implantation!! How many dpo are you? Are you cramping? xClick to expand...
> 
> im 7 dpo and cramping like crazy!Click to expand...

Sounds fab!!! Can't wait to find out if it is your BFP.


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks for the encouragement, all!! I have decided to be hopeful! Might as well-- it'll make the next few weeks more fun, right? Lol.

Beeka-- E2 is estrogen or at least a way to measure for estrogen. I don't know too much more about it other than it's something the eggs put out when they're mature.

This month I got an HCG trigger shot, so I decided this morning to see if it's still in my system. Besides, I just love peeing on sticks! It was a very clear (although faint) positive, so that stuff is still kicking around. I read it can take 6-14 days to leave the system and I'm 8 days since the shot (7dpo). I think I'm going to keep testing every other day until I see the line disappear. That way, if I do get a positive later, I'll know it's for real. Does that sound crazy?

Today I still have some light cramping and feel slightly nauseous on and off. Could be progesterone, could be bad Mexican from last night. Oh, also, both my water and my breakfast tasted awful this morning-- just... wrong somehow.

I'm so psyched for all you ladies with promising signs! Sticky baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls all your symps are looking goooooooooood!! 

Quick update: more prominent pain on r side of ovary, more cm when i went to toilet before but this time its watery, never ever ever get that also cervix is squishy? oh and also really sorry for this next bit, very gassy like seriously i could blow up a hot air balloon all by myself sorry tmi i know.


----------



## laustiredttc

Beeka said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> feeling SO grouchy. 2 women at work are pregnant. feeling frustrated and sad today. glad to have people who understand the high and low emotions. DH is so supportive, and "reports for duty", but will never truly get it. glad to see the pos opk and have a little input into my life/body. thank you all for positive thoughts/comments :)
> 
> Hello and welcome :flower: It's an awful feeling when people around you are pregnant. You feel bad for feeling 'why not me'!! Fingers crossed you will be joining them soon. This place is a life saver, especially during the 2ww. I don't have a partner so it's even more valuable to me :)Click to expand...

I agree hun it really is and we def are here for you :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

You guys all sound so promising! Great signs and symptoms! This is a very lucky thread I'm predicting! :D


----------



## Beeka

MamaTo2Girls said:


> You guys all sound so promising! Great signs and symptoms! This is a very lucky thread I'm predicting! :D

I agree :thumbup: Only a matter of days before we all get our BFP's xxx


----------



## laustiredttc

Lets keep the pos vibes going :dance: :dance:

just off to bed ladies sooooo tired. also feeling really dizzy and tiny bit nauseated. Think its from staring at the computer for too long though lol. see you all tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## HWPG

i love that i can log on and see so many women who are sending so much positive energy into the world. going to take that energy and baby dust to the bedroom tonight (and tomorrow!) and keep my own positive mantra going. thank you! and you and you!


----------



## laustiredttc

Woke up this morning at 7am temp 98.75. Sharp pain in lb. Guess the poas every day approach might not work either though. I did a :test: this morning and still had stupid hopes that it would be a faint :bfp: but oooooh no its a :bfn: oh well that will teach me for getting to cockey!!!! 

Going for a nice lunch today with a friend (who doesnt want children) so looking forward to just relaxing and trying to think about something else other than :baby: 

I still feel ok about it though because i am still of the thinking its never over till the :witch: shows her stupid face. Hope you are all well today :thumbup: lovely ladies, keep me posted on how your getting on and if any of you have tested.
sending you all lots of :dust: and loads of :hugs:


----------



## Beeka

Laust that is a massive temp rise so looking good!! Sorry to hear the test was negative but like you say not out until the witch arrives. 

My temps are still so low :( I also tested this morning and feel very deflated. I too was expecting at least a faint something but nothing! It wont stop me testing everyday though :dohh:

Here it is....
 



Attached Files:







006.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## shobbs

i can see a line :/


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laust-sounds good! Sorry you didn't see anything! Have a great lunch date and your right it's not over yet and it could still be early!

Beeka-I thought I might've seen a line too but maybe it's just our eyes and with the pic being so small? Try again in 2 days, hopefully if there is something it gets darker! Fx for you!

Ok, so I caved and tested also! Thought if I was I should see a faint something... but nope I didn't :bfn: It's still early though and didn't want to test today cuz I knew it'd be too early. Hate seeing only 1 line :cry: Now I am waiting until Saturday morning. Haven't really been feeling anything, so I'm feeling like I'm out. Plus my temp dipped a little again. I just don't know and feel I'm not.


----------



## Beeka

shobbs said:


> i can see a line :/

Ahhh really??!! Just had a look and think I can see something on the pic but i have to tilt the screen and really look hard. Can't see anything in real life so I think it's probably just where a line would have been had it been positive. I might do a test later with my daughters wee to see if it shows the same :wacko:

How are you getting on shobbs?

MamaTo2Girls - sorry your test was negative too :growlmad: Did you use your FRER? Waiting until Sat is a good idea - wish I had enough will power to wait but know I'll just cave and test anyway. Your temp is still way above the coverline so I wouldn't worry about that too much. Do you remember your 2ww symptoms with your daughters?


----------



## HWPG

good morning! 2 pos opks yesterday (morning and evening), bd, neg opk this AM. bd again tonight, and then the wait begins..... arrgh!
it's still a couple days early for all of you, so fx that you just got bfn because of that. it's SO hard to wait! here's to a fast couple days/weeks for us with rising temps and 2 pink lines!


----------



## nickykaay

more extremely light brown spotting... if this is IB how Lon will it last? anyone know? also the cramps are terrible.


----------



## Snizuitz

Beeka-- I think I see a line on yours too!! Very faint, but there's something, I could swear. Here's hoping it gets darker! 

Laust-- You're definitely not out until the witch appears! Fingers crossed!

Me, my temp dropped today to just about cover line. I'm bummed, but the doctor did say it was unlikely. I tested to see if the HCG was out of my system and there's still a very faint line, so I'd say not quite. I'm only 8dpo, so still probably too early for a real positive. Maybe by Saturday, though.


----------



## shobbs

i definatly see somthing but i have line eyes and always see somthing, usually when there mine, 

well im 5dpo today, was super tired last night didnt get to sleep until 12am and was up at 6am this morning. had some vrry strange tugging today on my right side which i NEVER get. 

i promised myself i wouldnt symptom spot this month, but guess what....... i have been using opk's , charting anddddd symptom spotting like mad. how can people relax and not stress out about this. its 2 weeks that could change the rest of ur life :). 

how many dpo is everyone? xx


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls just reading through, it really is early days yet.
Mama dont worry its still early and your temp is still above coverline, your not out till your out. 
beeka think i can see something but not really sure fx it gets darker!!! 
Nikkykaay i think ib cant last anywhere from few hours to days? fx 
hwpg hope the :sex: goes well and you have fun.
snizuitz - 8dpo is still early huni so try again on sat, fx
shobbs totally get it hun do it myself every time, symtoms are a guddin though :)

8dpo-NO OTHER SYMPTOMS for the rest of the day. No twinges, pain, cm, backache, sore throat, nadda all of it gone. Feel a little bummed out but tomorrow is a new day and with it brings fresh hope. I really hope girls that you do get your :bfp: i know how much we all want it. Im sending out a hell of a lot of :dust: your way.


----------



## nickykaay

more light brownish cm today. only when I wipe though. for some reason I'm beginning to lose hope for this cycle. even though af isn't due for another week or so.


----------



## laustiredttc

nickykaay said:


> more light brownish cm today. only when I wipe though. for some reason I'm beginning to lose hope for this cycle. even though af isn't due for another week or so.

dude seriously if anything those symps are more pos than neg. don lose hope huni its all lookin good :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Beeka said:


> shobbs said:
> 
> 
> i can see a line :/
> 
> Ahhh really??!! Just had a look and think I can see something on the pic but i have to tilt the screen and really look hard. Can't see anything in real life so I think it's probably just where a line would have been had it been positive. I might do a test later with my daughters wee to see if it shows the same :wacko:
> 
> How are you getting on shobbs?
> 
> MamaTo2Girls - sorry your test was negative too :growlmad: Did you use your FRER? Waiting until Sat is a good idea - wish I had enough will power to wait but know I'll just cave and test anyway. Your temp is still way above the coverline so I wouldn't worry about that too much. Do you remember your 2ww symptoms with your daughters?Click to expand...

Yes, I used frer...only have 2 left, i'll try again saturday unless I buy another 3 pk tomorrow when i go into town! lol Maybe I will do that, I am so anxious to know and really felt I did everything right this tme and felt healthy to ovulate, etc. Thanks, we'll see. And I didn't really have any symptoms with my daughters or any pregnancy, lucky me, huh? And with them I never tested early, always like on day I was due. What has gotten into me, I became a POAS addict! Maybe from all my miscarriages, just having to know as early as possible.?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> more extremely light brown spotting... if this is IB how Lon will it last? anyone know? also the cramps are terrible.

No idea.. maybe google it. How long have you had it again? Maybe give it another day.


----------



## laustiredttc

Morning ladies. its 09:17am here in the uk. 
It is NOT looking good at all! Temp this morning was 98.34, NO symptoms whatsoever and another very clear :bfn: Feel out this month. Cried a bit last night, just felt emotional about it all. Tired, just so very tired of it all. Next month will be my 13th cycle. I have this event thing on wed so if by tue i know im def out im going to just let loose and :drink: It would be great if i could put my :baby: thinking into hybernation mode during the tww!

IT JUST BLOODY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shobbs

laustiredttc said:


> Morning ladies. its 09:17am here in the uk.
> It is NOT looking good at all! Temp this morning was 98.34, NO symptoms whatsoever and another very clear :bfn: Feel out this month. Cried a bit last night, just felt emotional about it all. Tired, just so very tired of it all. Next month will be my 13th cycle. I have this event thing on wed so if by tue i know im def out im going to just let loose and :drink: It would be great if i could put my :baby: thinking into hybernation mode during the tww!
> 
> IT JUST BLOODY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how many dpo are u?


----------



## laustiredttc

shobbs said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. its 09:17am here in the uk.
> It is NOT looking good at all! Temp this morning was 98.34, NO symptoms whatsoever and another very clear :bfn: Feel out this month. Cried a bit last night, just felt emotional about it all. Tired, just so very tired of it all. Next month will be my 13th cycle. I have this event thing on wed so if by tue i know im def out im going to just let loose and :drink: It would be great if i could put my :baby: thinking into hybernation mode during the tww!
> 
> IT JUST BLOODY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> how many dpo are u?Click to expand...

hi hun :) i'm 9dpo


----------



## laustiredttc

keep getting af pains as well so feel like af might arrive early :(


----------



## Beeka

laustiredttc said:


> Morning ladies. its 09:17am here in the uk.
> It is NOT looking good at all! Temp this morning was 98.34, NO symptoms whatsoever and another very clear :bfn: Feel out this month. Cried a bit last night, just felt emotional about it all. Tired, just so very tired of it all. Next month will be my 13th cycle. I have this event thing on wed so if by tue i know im def out im going to just let loose and :drink: It would be great if i could put my :baby: thinking into hybernation mode during the tww!
> 
> IT JUST BLOODY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm right there with you :cry: BFN for me too this morning!! I'm not even going to bother testing anymore. I know I am out. Why can't getting pregnant be easier??!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Beeka said:


> laustiredttc said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. its 09:17am here in the uk.
> It is NOT looking good at all! Temp this morning was 98.34, NO symptoms whatsoever and another very clear :bfn: Feel out this month. Cried a bit last night, just felt emotional about it all. Tired, just so very tired of it all. Next month will be my 13th cycle. I have this event thing on wed so if by tue i know im def out im going to just let loose and :drink: It would be great if i could put my :baby: thinking into hybernation mode during the tww!
> 
> IT JUST BLOODY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm right there with you :cry: BFN for me too this morning!! I'm not even going to bother testing anymore. I know I am out. Why can't getting pregnant be easier??!!Click to expand...

:hugs: im sorry hun. I mean it is early days so maybe, just maybe we might be in with a chance. For me thats wishful thinking lol. I know what you mean as well about the testing hun but i know tomorrow i will be there in the loo stick in hand and ready to pee tmi, sorry. I hope though that things do swing around for you beeka, keeping my fingers crossed for you huni :)

How are all you other ladies getting on today?


----------



## shobbs

ive never had a :bfp: before 10dpo, with my son it was 14dpo and very faint on frer, so bought a digi, with my recent mc i had a :bfp: at 10dpo x still early love


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies. i'm so sorry you are all feeling frustrated and down-trodden. i am only 1 dpo and "i just know it didnt work this time. again". it's really hard to get out of the hopes-up:hopes-dashed cycle, and the TWW is the worst. it really DOES suck - i agree, i wish there was a hibernation button. yes, why can't getting pregnant be easy? and how do some people sneeze and it happens? *sigh* no matter what happens this month, i want to thank you all for posting and sharing - you continue to encourage and support every woman who struggles with this, including me. have a drink, snuggle your honey, cry, write in your journal, take some time to feel and do whatever you want. hugs to each of you!


----------



## laydlyke

HWPG said:


> good morning ladies. i'm so sorry you are all feeling frustrated and down-trodden. i am only 1 dpo and "i just know it didnt work this time. again". it's really hard to get out of the hopes-up:hopes-dashed cycle, and the TWW is the worst. it really DOES suck - i agree, i wish there was a hibernation button. yes, why can't getting pregnant be easy? and how do some people sneeze and it happens? *sigh* no matter what happens this month, i want to thank you all for posting and sharing - you continue to encourage and support every woman who struggles with this, including me. have a drink, snuggle your honey, cry, write in your journal, take some time to feel and do whatever you want. hugs to each of you!

I'm also 1DPO today. I too, feel like it didn't take this month either. Thanks for your encouraging words, I know it comforts us all. :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks for the encouraging words, HWPG! I agree wholeheartedly!

Beeka and Laust-- It's still pretty early yet! I've only ever had one BFP and it was 13dpo, so it isn't quite over yet. I totally understand the whole "why get my hopes up when it hurts so much to have them dashed" feeling, though. This is not an easy journey, is it?

I'm 9dpo as well. Still testing to see when the HCG shot leaves my system. Saw the lightest possible line today, so I think tomorrow I'll be clear and then ready to start obsessing! Lol.

Today everything leaves an aftertaste in my mouth. It's really gross. Also, continued cramping that has started to feel less like menstrual cramps and more like random stretching and pokes. I keep thinking that maybe the cyst they saw a few weeks ago has popped. Who knows?

Happy Friday to you all!


----------



## HWPG

on a side note for everyone - i know we all kinda get into a rhythm of charting, temping, bd-ing, waiting. we get tired, sad, frustrated, busy. there are all sorts of things that go into our daily lives: work, partners, other stuff. and it all can just get so overwhelming. all that being said - and here's a tmi warning - last night was AWESOME blush: :happydance:) and i truly think it's because this is the first time i've had an outlet for all my worries, valid or not (this thread). no matter what happens for me this cycle, i will try to keep in mind that those bedroom activities can still be fun AND productive, ha! and i'm sending some (not all!) of that mojo to all of you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laust and Beeka... I'm very sorry you got bfns again, i'm right there with you. I tested again and clear bfn AGAIN! Still thinking it's too early (trying not to crush my hopes) but really thinking I'm out and my chance of conceiving before my baby boys due date is gone. I'm starting to get really frustrated and depressed that I've gotten pregnant my first try with him and everytime we try it usually works at least within a few months, I really felt this month was great with using opk and felt my body was more ready to handle a pregnancy again since the m/c. Time will tell, but I feel crushed and I bought another 3pk of frer so I am gonna test the next 3 days straight, if bfn then i will wait until about next weekend. We all deserve this and I can't imagine you women that have a very difficult time trying to conceive even 1 child. You are a lot stronger than I am. I will tell you what and I don't mean to make you upset, my kids are my life and have changed me in so many ways possible. I can't imagine what my life would be like without them. I'm very lucky and blessed and I just want 1 more child, really... a boy preferrably but just one more HEALTHY pregnancy and child. That is all I ask for... Hope you gals stay positive, bfns can really get us down, but it will be what it meant to be. I wish you all strength to get through the 2ww, courage to keep trying, and love and friendship because that is what keeps us living and happy. Been busy getting ready for Breanna's (my oldest daughters) birthday party tomorrow, so I will try to update when I can, but I promise I will. Probably in the morning, my parents are visting until Sunday. FX for us all still and lots of :dust: to keep us smiling and fill our bellies with sticky beans!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey ladies! I'm going to jump in! I have been ttc for 3 years...ugh...and just started injectables this month. I did my trigger shot on Thursday and the hubby and I had TI this morning and will again tomorrow morning. I just started my tww and it's already killing me! I hope all of you get BFP's. My husband and I have no children period and I have never been pregnant, so I'm REALLY hoping this works this time. This is the first time I've posted to a board and am really looking foward to the support and see each of you get your BFP's!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Brayr08 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm going to jump in! I have been ttc for 3 years...ugh...and just started injectables this month. I did my trigger shot on Thursday and the hubby and I had TI this morning and will again tomorrow morning. I just started my tww and it's already killing me! I hope all of you get BFP's. My husband and I have no children period and I have never been pregnant, so I'm REALLY hoping this works this time. This is the first time I've posted to a board and am really looking foward to the support and see each of you get your BFP's!

Welcome Bray! You've definately picked a great place for support! We'll be here when you need us! Thank you and I hope we all get our bfps we're looking for and wanting so badly. Good luck to you! FX and :dust:


----------



## HWPG

Brayr08 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm going to jump in! I have been ttc for 3 years...ugh...and just started injectables this month. I did my trigger shot on Thursday and the hubby and I had TI this morning and will again tomorrow morning. I just started my tww and it's already killing me! I hope all of you get BFP's. My husband and I have no children period and I have never been pregnant, so I'm REALLY hoping this works this time. This is the first time I've posted to a board and am really looking foward to the support and see each of you get your BFP's!

Glad to have you here bray! We can all countdown together - and it is torturous. We are similar - no babies or pregnancies here, first time posting - so you came to the right place! Cheers!


----------



## Beeka

Laust - I caved and tested again today - why do I do it to myself?! Another BFN. That is me def out. No symptoms what so ever. Now I'm thinking about my next cycle. I should ovulate between the 9th and 16th of August. I use a donor so will need to let him know when I expect ovulation. This is when I wish I had shorter cycles - it's annoying having to wait 3-4 weeks just to ovulate :growlmad:

Let us know how your test went today - keeping my FX'd for you.

HWPG and Laydlyke I hope your feeling of being out already are proven wrong by some beautiful BFP's

Snizuitz those symptoms sound very promising :thumbup:

Mama it's so hard isn't it. I don't understand why TTC takes so long. We time everything perfectly every cycle and still nothing. I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP before your son's due date :hugs: 
You are right - we are very lucky to have our children and like you say - my daughter is my life too. I just feel like I was born to be a mummy and desperately want more. I know I will have more, I'm just being impatient. I hope Breanna has a lovely birthday x

Welcome Bray, you definitely have come to right place. Lots of wonderful ladies in here with lots of support to give. 3 years - you are a stronger person than me. I've only been trying for a year and already it's killing me. I can't imagine staying on this rollercoaster for 3 years. I really hope the injections have helped and you get your BFP x


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls wow you girls have been busy. I had to get out of the house last night the whole :baby: thing was just doing my nut in. Went to dinner with dh and just chilled, was nice.

welcome laydlyke, bray08 and hwpg. These girls are lovely here and there is lots of support.

Mama im keeping my fx crossed for you hun, i know this is extra hard for you, your not out yet so hold onto that thought huni. Happy birthday to Breanna hope you all hav a lovely day.

snizuitz - its sounds good huni, keep us posted with the symps :)

Beeka - Me too im looking to the next cycle not worked out yet what my O date will be though. Fx for your next one hun.

Today 10po - took test this morning and :bfn: ALL symptoms gone apart from slight nausea but i think that was because i had two glasses of wine last night, which i never do in the tww! Also temp 98.62 but i know this is because of the wine and also the temp was taken 1hr and 30 after i usually take it. 
Am feeling ok though, i got a letter from hospital for my appointment to see the fertility specialist on thurday 20th so feeling like there might be a silver lining. Will keep poas until af arrives so will keep you wonderful ladies posted. 

Hope you are all well girls and im still hoping and wishing for you all. :dust:


----------



## shobbs

ok so today im 6dpo have tender breats and really mild af type aches. my temp took a dip today, as this is my first month charting, any ideas if this is a good sign or not????


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Could be implantation shobbs! sounds great! 

BFN again for me this morning... I really feel out :cry: 

Laust - I'm sorry... hopefully the fertility specialist appt goes well and if there's a problem it gets fixed asap! Still have my FX for you that it's too early. Thank you and I'm sure she will have a great day!

Beeka - Sorry for your bfn, hopefully it's just early for you as well. Every pregnancy is different, so you never know. I can't imagine waiting 3-4 weeks for ovulation but Good luck to you either way, I'm sure I'll keep in touch with you.


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies! I love signing on and seeing all the new posts. This is my first month temping and it's so neat to watch it rise 1 day at a time. Just hope it stays high. Isn't science fun/frustrating? Happy Saturday's to everyone!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey mama i know its crap to get the dreaded :bfn:. like you said were still not out just yet, hold on in there. 

Shobbs i agree with mama sounds like implantation keep us posted on how you get on with it. :) 

hwpg Hope your temps keep climbing to that big :bfp: 

Not much to report girls other than i keep getting like this slight poking feeling to the right side of my belly button and i have these white like lumpy things actually on my nipples, strange? they have probably always been there but i just never noticed them before?


----------



## nickykaay

hi ladies. today i'm 10dpo and just stopped spotting. my uterus feels so cramped up and I've been extremely nauseous. i threw up my whole dinner last night and this morning i was dry-heaving. i don't know what this means. can i have some opinions?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> hi ladies. today i'm 10dpo and just stopped spotting. my uterus feels so cramped up and I've been extremely nauseous. i threw up my whole dinner last night and this morning i was dry-heaving. i don't know what this means. can i have some opinions?

Either stomach flu or pregnant... did you test yet?


----------



## nickykaay

I'm too nervous to test! i really don't want to see the bfn. :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> I'm too nervous to test! i really don't want to see the bfn. :(

We all don't want to see bfn... but you really should try. If it's meant to be it will. Look at some of us, already tested and bfn, it's not stopping us even if it makes us sad.


----------



## nickykaay

i tested and got a bfn. but i guess you're right, mama, that it still is early. i'm going to wait until my missed period to test again i think. 

fingers crossed for all of you though! :dust:


----------



## Snizuitz

Nicky-- sounds promising to me! Don't worry too much-- it's still pretty early.

Laust-- I'm sorry this go round has been hard on you. You're not out until the witch gets you, though, right? 

Shobbs-- I agree that it could totally be an implantation dip! Keep charting and see where it goes!

I got my HCG trigger 11 days ago and finally got what I'd call a negative HPT. So, now I know it takes about 11-12 days for it to metabolize in my system. Next month, I won't even try testing until past then. That'll be a change for me! I usually POAS 8dpo until the witch arrives! (What a waste of money, eh?)

No real systems for me except for an incredibly strange and vivid dream last night and sore bbs. Just gotta wait it out, I guess!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey snizuitz cheers hun actually feeling not too bad at the moment. I thought i had the fs next thursday but when i looked at the letter again today it said thursday the 20th of september lol, oh well you never know i might get my :bfp: before then fx

Nickykaay dont worry hun dont let it get you down, its early so give it few days then test again, good luck hun :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls how is everyone getting on? I just found a really good site, its called (sperm meets egg plan). Sounds promising! If this month is washout which me thinks it could very well be then i am going to try this method and see how i get on. 

No more symptoms at all now apart from headache, but think that is slight dehydration. My temp this morning was 98.17 :( hoping tuesday comes soon so i will know for sure!


----------



## laustiredttc

ps testing tomorrow morning will update you ladies. Ya never know fx


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck tomorrow morning laust! FX!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nickykaay said:


> i tested and got a bfn. but i guess you're right, mama, that it still is early. i'm going to wait until my missed period to test again i think.
> 
> fingers crossed for all of you though! :dust:

Sounds good, that's a big step of courage to test, i'm proud of you. Your still in until :witch: shows... FX for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laust-good luck tomorrow morning hun! I guess I'll test again too... nothing new, another vivid dream lastnight... hubby killed some big snakes in front of me, what the hell would that mean? lol weird... i feel completely normal, so feeling REALLY out. Update in the am...


----------



## HWPG

Hi! I know you guys aren't symptomatic, but is anyone really out yet? Then we're all still in! I also had a crazy dream last night - we were introducing our baby to the family, only she didn't have a name! At this point, I'd take a pos pren test, the name can come later. Tom will be three dpo... Will keep temping until *she* shows up.... Fx fx fx fx!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey mama i think a snake in your dream means something along the lines of hidden fears and your ability to face them? i think please dont quote me on it though.

did a frer test this morning and a very clear :bfn: i'm feeling ok about it though, its strange but there is like a calm that has come over me? im ready for the next cycle. temp 98.62 this morning, my temp doesnt usually drop until a day before or on the morning of af so i never really pay that much attention to it really, unless of course i have a significant temp rise. 

hwpg cheers for the support hun i know were not out until :witch: arrives but i just know this cycle that its not happened. dream sounds good, also fx crossed this is it for you this cycle :)

mama dont worry i know you wanted it to be this cycle and i still truly wish it is but ill be here with you through the next one if all fails this time. Hope breanna is having a lovely day :)


----------



## laustiredttc

grrr my computer playing up again :( its wierd i post as above but on my screen it doesnt come up until i post another comment like this one. extremely frustrating!! i hate, hate, hate technology


----------



## nickykaay

laust- I'm sorry about this cycle :( but you never really really know until af shows up.

im 11 dpo today and am still vomiting, sorry i know its gross. i never ever get sick so i don't really know whats going on... hope its a little bean :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:bfn: for me again... i'm done testing now, if it comes, it comes.. and i'm prepared for it. So, good luck to the rest of you! Like Laust said, I know I'm not out but I know it didn't happen this cycle, I would def have gotten my bfp at least this am. Gotta think about next cycle, gender prediction and what days I would be most like to ovulate, etc. Thank you all for your support and love. You guys are great.. We need to always have this thread open so we can keep in touch.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama im the same think im going to save my tests until i know in my heart that i am. Ill be here for the next cycle. :)

Nickykaay fx you get your :bfp: 

how are the rest of you ladies getting on?


----------



## laustiredttc

morning ladies thought i would give you all an update.

when i went to bed last nite i had an horrendous headache, never usually get them? also af slight pains but most perculiar fluttering, piching right behind belly button, sore throat again and bit of s stuffy nose.

12dpo woke up with slight af pains again. temp 98.34, think my thermom is on way out as well sounds bit dodgy gonna pick one up today. temp will be right though. i didnt do a test today. im due either tomorrow or wed. 
next cycle number (13) :( will be using the cbfm, taking robuttison think that what its called? 

how are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## HWPG

good morning everyone. i'm so sorry that you are all feeling out. i know that impending feeling, even when you are still wishing against it. :hugs: 
i'm 5dpo. waiting waiting. so frustrating. oh well!


----------



## laustiredttc

hi hwpg i hope it goes really well for you hun and you get your :bfp: this month. Not long to wait now :)


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies! Well, this weekend was one big hormone fiasco for me. LOTS of crying and getting upset about the smallest things. I've just felt so down all weekend. Today's the same way-- almost cried in front of my coworker over the dumbest thing!

And the nausea continues. Yesterday, sipped on Sprite all evening which made me feel temporarily better. I haven't had soda pop in about a year, so that was weird for me. I got another one this morning and stopped myself from throwing up in the car. Ick!

BFN this morning, however. I'm 12dpo, so I think despite all the tears and queasiness it's really the progesterone having a go at me. :(

Yesterday was my last progesterone pill for this cycle, so Aunt Flo should arrive in a couple days. I guess I'm with Laus and Mama in starting to plan my next cycle. We're moving on to Femara, Prednisone, HCG trigger and then Progesterone. Yeesh.


----------



## nickykaay

i woke up this morning with a weird discharge... tmi.
I've been looking it up and i think it might be leukorrhea. at least its what I'm hoping. otherwise, the nausea is continuing and I've been a little emotional as well. i'm still trying to stay positive, something inside me says it might be the month.


----------



## laustiredttc

Snizuitz said:


> Hi ladies! Well, this weekend was one big hormone fiasco for me. LOTS of crying and getting upset about the smallest things. I've just felt so down all weekend. Today's the same way-- almost cried in front of my coworker over the dumbest thing!
> 
> And the nausea continues. Yesterday, sipped on Sprite all evening which made me feel temporarily better. I haven't had soda pop in about a year, so that was weird for me. I got another one this morning and stopped myself from throwing up in the car. Ick!
> 
> BFN this morning, however. I'm 12dpo, so I think despite all the tears and queasiness it's really the progesterone having a go at me. :(
> 
> Yesterday was my last progesterone pill for this cycle, so Aunt Flo should arrive in a couple days. I guess I'm with Laus and Mama in starting to plan my next cycle. We're moving on to Femara, Prednisone, HCG trigger and then Progesterone. Yeesh.

ahh huni try not to let it get you down :hugs: i know its really horrible esp when you are getting symptoms that resemble being preg. Try to hold on hun where here for ya. 

the :witch: should be here either tomorrow or wed so well see what happens


----------



## laustiredttc

hey nickykaay oh i really hope it is hun fx. how many months have you been ttc?


----------



## Snizuitz

Yay, Nickykaay!! That all sounds so great! How exciting! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Thanks, Laus for the words of encouragement! I'm feeling a bit better now that I've had time to process and realize there's always next month. But I still hope for BFPs for us all!! :)


----------



## laustiredttc

im getting some strong pulling af pains i usually get before af arrives round about now so im not holding out much hope hun :(


----------



## laustiredttc

update: massive temp drop to 98.04. horrible af pains, the dragging kind, :bfn:. wish the stupid bitch would just hurry up now so i can break out the cbfm. 

i feel like i'm going into battle this cycle with all of my ttc goodies that is my amo. I'm taking the bitch on this month big time :ninja:


----------



## Brayr08

Laus I love it! If it didn't work for me this time (still only at 4DPO), I hope I can have that sort of mind set!


----------



## HWPG

laus, i love your fighting spirit! show AF who's the boss with something special for youself. like bray, i'm 5dpo, so still playing the waiting game. this is the worst part of the month! gr!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hello girlies! :witch: came for me yesterday...never has come this early before but i'm ready for this new cycle. We will be on vacation soon and so we wont be able to bd much, as soon as we get back i will be cd13 so we will bd that night skip the next night sincde he has to work and when he gets home the am of cd15 we will bd. Maybe bding every 24 hours is too much and not enough :sperm: to reach my egg. I hope I ovulate the same time as last cycle cd15, then i should be set to get that :bfp: next month! I havesome preseed left so will use that too. Good luck to the rest of you girls!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls cheers. :) Think i was slightly delirious this morning when i woke, too much coffee ha ha. I hope all goes well for you ladies and you get those :bfp: fx and lots of :dust:

Mama sorry to hear that she got you. Think i'm right behind you huni. I hope you have a wonderful vacation and get the chance to sit back, enjoy and relax!! Will catch ya when you get back hun. :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Is it bad that I already feel out this cycle? I had AF like cramps yesturday and some stabbing pains and I had 1 smudge of pink on my TP. Now today, very very mild AF cramps with barely visable brown spotting when I wipe. :cry: It's too early for AF, but I don't know. Just feeling super discouraged. Thanks for listening to my pitty party girls. It's nice to have ppl I can do this with.


----------



## Snizuitz

Mama-- I'm sorry the witch got ya this month. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon!!

Laus-- I'm right there with you. My temp dropped today and another BFN. It sucks, but I'm glad you are invoking your inner fertility ninja!! Hi-ya! I'm going to try and follow your example. :)

AF is due for me tomorrow. I'm already planning out my doctor visits and prescription refills so I'll be prepared to jump into the next cycle of fun and games! Lol.


----------



## laustiredttc

Bray, huni, sweetie dont get upset, that could be early implantation hun, the pains and the brown spotting. Its not unheard of i promise. Keep ya chin up chic this sounds promising and could very well be the month for you :)

Hey Sni, i know its crap hun, we just gotta get back in the saddle, roll our sleeves up and push forward hun. im going to my dh work thing tomorrow so gonna have a few :wine: and chilax.

Sorry this might be bit tmi but i went into ann summers today, (lingerie & sex shop) and bought some naughty goodies for this month. I am determined to have some decent fun this month rather than shouting to dh, 'upstairs now'! 

He used to like it now he is like, 'stop telling me what to do', lol a girl cant win :shrug:


----------



## hmommy219

Hi ladies, just got back from a few days away -kept my mind busy and not thinking about every little twinge in my body! lol.. You ladies have been really busy, 

and Nickykaay.. if you're not preggers, then I'll be shocked.
I'm currently on 8dpo and the only symptom I've had is swollen bbs, and lotiony cm (sorry):blush: Otherwise, nothing. It's mine and hubby's anniversary on Sunday, and I'd love to be able to suprise him with good news, but I'm not 'feeling' pregnant yet. We'll see. :dust::dust: to you all!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm only going on vacation to my moms...lol and his mom only lives an hr or a little more away so we go there too. But while we are gone I got chris daughtry tickets (like 6 rows back)!!! we seen him before but not that close. We love him and are so excited! That's why we won't be bd'ing much while we're gone. (being at our parents' houses) HAHA! Now I am impatient to get back and start my next 2ww withall of you girls! Are you all going to be here for me next time? I sure hope so!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls, hope all is going well. Well the :witch: reared her ugly head this morning. Broke out my new cbfm, eeeek so excited to use this thing. Give it a week or so though and i will probably be launching it at the wall. lol

Question: does anyone know when i should be taking the robutissun? The cough syrup thing?

hey mama, i have not heard of the person your going to see but i hope you have a really good time!!! will be here when you get back :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laustiredttc said:


> hey girls, hope all is going well. Well the :witch: reared her ugly head this morning. Broke out my new cbfm, eeeek so excited to use this thing. Give it a week or so though and i will probably be launching it at the wall. lol
> 
> Question: does anyone know when i should be taking the robutissun? The cough syrup thing?
> 
> hey mama, i have not heard of the person your going to see but i hope you have a really good time!!! will be here when you get back :)

Thanks! I'm sorry she ended up coming... good luck with cbfm, wish i had one but i'm sure i will get my bfp very soon, we have never had a problem before ttc. Dont know aboutthe cough syrup, i've heard about before but never tried it. Google it? Glad you'll be here when i get back. Reassuring and comforting to know.:hugs:


----------



## HWPG

laus - i think you take it every day until you get your pos opk, but diluted: like 1 tsp or tbsp in a glass of water. def Google that. Mama, have fun at your concert - CD is going to be awesome!


----------



## cmiclat1977

stopped bcp June 26, with draw June 28-July 1. Extreme symptoms since July 10th. Had cm (but it was yellow like my prenatal vitamins).... but was super stretchy. Then thought I had ovulated right off the pill, sore bb's first time ever. However no real positive OPK until... July 15th! Stayed positive til the morning of July 17th. BD July 16th. Today July 18th is going to be my 1dpo.

This is baby #2. My son is six,turning 7 in October. I am 34 years old.

Being that I was on the pill for 6 years, I did not know what O'v felt like. I had extreme tugging and tightening in my abs (felt like I worked out) for almost 4 days. Then my bb's got so sore (nipp area ONLY) and I thought I had won the battle LOL). I have not tested, plan to test after 14 days from today, since I just got my 1st +OPK ever.

Wishing sticky baby dust to all of you!


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck w/waiting the 14 days cm, I always try to tell myself that I'll wait that long, but I always end up testing no later than 7 DPO. :) This month I have to wait until at least 10 DPO since I had a trigger shot. I'm afraid I'll get a false positive anyway.


----------



## Snizuitz

Laus-- I'm so sorry to hear that the witch appeared! I hear her knocking over here as well.

My morning temp dropped a whole degree today! I've never had that happen before. But then again, I've never taken progesterone before. But, yeah, I'm feeling period-y and am almost positive I'm out.

Good luck to those of you who are left this month!


----------



## laustiredttc

I dont know what the hell is going on with my body at the moment. I thought af arrived yesterday so used a tampon tmi sorry and the only thing i got was a tiny bit of blood tmi again sorry, Now, nothing and thats just not my usual af. I am sick of this now i have to re-set my cbfm because its like frickin peek-a-boo with this stupid :witch: at the moment. God instead of wishing for :bfp: am like :witch: just hurry up so i can get started already.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Welcome cm and good luck to you.... good luck and fx for the rest of you still in (Bray, hmommy, nicky? and anyone else I forgot. Sniz, I'm sorry your temp dropped and feel like she's coming. We can all stick it out again together after we ovulate if you don't get it. Laus-I'm sorry she is playing tricks on you. If it is her, I wish she would just flow. On the other hand it would be wonderful if it was just late implantation or something, but I don't want to get your hopes all up again. Talk to you girlies soon.


----------



## laustiredttc

Welcome CM, :hi:

ok the game of hide and seek is officially over thank god. full flow and pains big time, on the floor rolling about hurts that much. She is such a bitch, knew i was hungover from wine last night so just thought she would give me extra pain today :(

hope the rest of you ladies are well?

see ya soon mama :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray i hope you get a proper positive keeping fx for you hun :dust:


----------



## HWPG

laustiredttc said:


> Welcome CM, :hi:
> 
> ok the game of hide and seek is officially over thank god. full flow and pains big time, on the floor rolling about hurts that much. She is such a bitch, knew i was hungover from wine last night so just thought she would give me extra pain today :(
> 
> hope the rest of you ladies are well?
> 
> see ya soon mama :)

oh laus, sorry to hear, but glad you finally know!
i hate the cramps, gah! it's hard when you're (male) boss is trying to ask you questions about your work and you can't sit up straight in your seat. 
i'm 7dpo. waiting. waiting. feels like for.ev.er.....


----------



## Snizuitz

Mama-- thanks! Yeah, looks like I'm out for this month. AF showed up this morning. Grr!!!

Laus-- I guess it's good that AF got back to normal.

So, here I go on another cycle of trying! Maybe the Femara regimen will work?

See you ladies after O this month, I guess! :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw lol i know and they look at you as if your a drama queen :( good look hun hope that you see those two lines fx

hey sni really sorry to hear huni, keep strong sweetie see ya soon, ill be right there with ya :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks!!

This was my first month joining a TWW thread and it has been a great experience! You ladies are amazing!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ill be here for you too Sniz.. def amazing ladies on here. Absolutely love it. :) 

HW-fx for you, getting closer.. won't be long now.

Excited to get back home and start the 2ww with you lovely ladies again.

Laus-glad she finally stopped with the tricks... praying next time is all of our TIMES for 2 lines!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls howz things going? im cd 4 today. the cbfm is bit boring it doesnt ask you to test until cd6 nothing else much going on really. Oh have the dr on monday to talk about my fs app on 20th sep also asking to have fresh bloods done so see what she says?

hey mama hope you had a nice time at concert. looking forward to tww wait as well. fx we do it this month :)


----------



## Beeka

Hey ladies - how are we all? 

CD3 for me and today I started soy isoflavones to try and bring ovulation forward. I think late ovulation is my problem. Been ovulating around CD27/28. The cycle I got my BFP I o'd on CD21. Hoping the soy will work and I'll get that long awaited BFP very soon!

What's been happening here? When do you guys expect ovulation? We should def keep this thread alive and continue to support each other :)


----------



## Brayr08

I know I'm a bit behind everyone, but I'm I'm 8 DPO. Plan on testing for the first time this cycle on Monday. I've been iching to POAS, but I have refused to even buy any until tomorrow so I can't be tempted. lol Hope everyone else is doing fine. :)


----------



## Beeka

Brayr08 said:


> I know I'm a bit behind everyone, but I'm I'm 8 DPO. Plan on testing for the first time this cycle on Monday. I've been iching to POAS, but I have refused to even buy any until tomorrow so I can't be tempted. lol Hope everyone else is doing fine. :)

Good luck!! Only one more sleep :happydance:

Have you had any symptoms? x


----------



## laustiredttc

hey beeka hope the soy works huni and brings o day forward fx

bray sending you lots n lots of :dust: lets get a :bfp: on this post. good luck huni let us know how you get on.


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies. I'm 10 dpo today. Should see some spotting or more today, af tomorrow... Very sore bubs today and mild cramping. Too bad that doesn't indicate anything, ha! So I could still go either way... Will keep posted.


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies! I'm excited to see his things go for those of you who are just starting to test. Fingers crossed!

I'm now CD 4. Doc has me on Femara (5mg CD 3-7) and Prednisone (5mg daily). The Femara is already much better than the Clomid was and I've only taken it once! Clomid usually gives me hot flashes soon after taking it, but I slept like a rock last night! :)

I'm afraid of the Prednisone though. Anyone have any experience with it? I'm only taking 5mg and hoping that will be low enough I won't have bad side effects.


----------



## Brayr08

Beeka: I actually have had some symptoms (even though I'm TRYING not to look for them, I'm a SS, through and through:blush:) So, instead of going through EVERYTHING, the one thing that really stands out to me is that since Friday, I have been getting nausea spells on and off all day. Not enough to put me out of commission, but enough to be bothersome. Oh and today, I was driving into town, and everytime I'd hit a larger bump, the movement would send a slight stabbing pain through my boobs. I NEVER have boob issues. I'm trying really really hard not to look too deaply into things, but I'm [-o&lt; I'll FINALLY get a frick'n :bfp: lol


----------



## shobbs

ok so my update, im currently 13dpo, and have had no sympton of af what so ever, just sore nipples and breasts enlarged. ive been using internet cheapie test and the last 2 days am sure ive noticed a very light pos, but nothing definate.

i then yesterday decided to take a first response one step, i could definatly see a pos line but again very faint and definate eye sqwinter.

so today on the way to the stop and decided to buy clear blue digital, apart of me was worried if it said 'not pregnant' as i know at 13dpo id be definatly out, so about an hour ago about my 4 wee of the day i decided to do it.....

low and behold :bfp: 1-2 weeks havent told other half yet as theinlaws are down until tonight


----------



## HWPG

yay shobbs! woot woot! congrats!


----------



## Beeka

shobbs said:


> ok so my update, im currently 13dpo, and have had no sympton of af what so ever, just sore nipples and breasts enlarged. ive been using internet cheapie test and the last 2 days am sure ive noticed a very light pos, but nothing definate.
> 
> i then yesterday decided to take a first response one step, i could definatly see a pos line but again very faint and definate eye sqwinter.
> 
> so today on the way to the stop and decided to buy clear blue digital, apart of me was worried if it said 'not pregnant' as i know at 13dpo id be definatly out, so about an hour ago about my 4 wee of the day i decided to do it.....
> 
> low and behold :bfp: 1-2 weeks havent told other half yet as theinlaws are down until tonight

Oh my goodness - that is very exciting!!! Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shobbs

thank you , other half is currently taking inlaws to the airport, im tempted to tell him tonight but its our 7 year anniversary in 10 days time i would love to give him that as a suprise dont know if i could hold it in until then


----------



## Snizuitz

Congrats, Shobbs!!! Woo hoo!! I'm so happy for you! :)

Happy pregnancy to you!


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, so, this morning (10 DPO), I decided to take a test and I refused to watch it. After 3 years of :bfn:, you just can't sit there and watch it do nothing anymore. So I sat and waited and when I looked, there was an oh-so faint :bfp:!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: (I did a very similiar dance in the bathroom...lol) I'm trying really really hard not to get my hopes up. It was VERY faint. I tried to take a pic, but my stupid camera wouldn't focus right! Anyways, I'm going to call my FS this morning and try to schedule a blood test. Those of you who do so, please send a [-o&lt; for me. Aaaaaah!!! :)


----------



## HWPG

morning - bad morning. i think AF arrived today, or at least her sister "bleeding in the morning before actual full flow days". i'm pretty torn up. i was really really hoping this cycle... *tears*. talked with DH - tried to explain that my LP was 10 days and that might not be enough - he was supportive and "we'll try again" and "we'll figure it out". and i'm traveling so at the airport now, so not able to just bawl my eyes out for a minute. also, no temp drop - still at 97.9 today, wth? i'm annoyed at my body, frustrated, sad.... 
happy monday to all! (ps sorry to those on other threads with me, i'm copying and pasting since i am so non-invested in life today)
congrats again to the BFPs in our thread!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Shobbs- CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you! Hope all goes well!
Bray- Lets hope it gets darker tomorrow or the next day! Congrats to you as well! 

Maybe you lucky ladies can spread that lucky baby dust our way and now all of us will get our bfps very soon! 

I'm cd8 and hubby isn't joining me at my moms until Tuesday, haven't seen him since Thursday. The Daughtry concert is Wed night. Then Thurs we will go to his moms and come home on sat which I will be cd13... last month I ovulated cd15 so we will def bd sat night and then cd15 in the am when he gets home from work. That's all we can do this month, don't feel comfortable bd at my moms or his moms. Maybe those other months we tried, we tried too hard and maybe every other day will work better this time. I am trying something new... I am going to try the softcup, along with some preseed and bbt temping and prenatal vitamins. This ha got to work this time!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> morning - bad morning. i think AF arrived today, or at least her sister "bleeding in the morning before actual full flow days". i'm pretty torn up. i was really really hoping this cycle... *tears*. talked with DH - tried to explain that my LP was 10 days and that might not be enough - he was supportive and "we'll try again" and "we'll figure it out". and i'm traveling so at the airport now, so not able to just bawl my eyes out for a minute. also, no temp drop - still at 97.9 today, wth? i'm annoyed at my body, frustrated, sad....
> happy monday to all! (ps sorry to those on other threads with me, i'm copying and pasting since i am so non-invested in life today)
> congrats again to the BFPs in our thread!

I'm sorry! Your not the only one that was hoping and got bfn.. a few of us are there with you, we will try again, we can't give up something we so badly want. Just Try Try again! :) Hopefully these new cycles for us that got bfn, that this time we get bfp. We're here for you.


----------



## shobbs

exuse the poor quality of my images but just thought id share with u

first is my very faint bfp yesterday
https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/512d343f.jpg

followed by this today again picture rubbish on phone

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/6f127e42.jpg

followed by this

https://https://i1254.photobucket.com/albums/hh607/selina224/26fdccfc.jpg


----------



## laustiredttc

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: yay yay yay yay we got our first :bfp: for the thread congratulations shobbs and bray. I hope you girlies have a h&h wonderful 9 months. :thumbup:

hwpg i'm sorry huni the other girls are right here with you. Its devastating i know hun. i had a huge tantrum yesterday like literally i was bawling my eyes out to dh like 'wtf, why hasnt it happend yet'? i wish i knew but like mama said hi: mama) we just gotta keep trying hun.

to the rest of you girlies, chin up and lets keep marching forwards. Tomorrow is always a new day and there are always good surprises around the corner. 

Sending you lovely ladies lots and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I went and got my blood drawn first thing this morning and the results came back:bfn: :cry:. Must be I still had some of my trigger shot left in my system. Bummer...So, I guess now I'll just wait for :witch: Hope everyone else is more successful than I was. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

bray i am truly truly truly sorry huni. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: wish there was somethin i could do! i'm here hun anytime you need to talk. if you need to pm me hun. i hope that your next cycle proves posityive huni. stay strong :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

HWPG-- I'm so sorry you got some spotting. :( It is so hard to see that happen! The good news is that there are tons of things doctors can do to help. I also had a short luteal phase which scared me, but on progesterone supplements, my phase lengthened to a full 14 days. I'm still hoping for you that it was just spotting tho!!!

Bray-- Oh no! I was really praying for you! Dang trigger shots that stick around forever!!!

I'm CD 5 now and the Femara is SOOOOOO much better than Clomid so far! I'm not loving the Prednisone, but the side effects are so minimal, I'm not positive that it's caused by it. I've had slight intestinal ickyness and a headache each evening. Not too bad in the end, and if it works, SO worth it.


----------



## HWPG

thanks everyone. you all certainly make it easier to pick myself up and try again!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yes Hw.. much easier. I was due July 31 this year and my csection was most likely going to be scheduled for tomorrow or sometime this week...very hard for me to deal with right now. And the miscarriage I had, my husband and I picked Chris Daughtry's song "Gone too soon" for our song for "him" our son that I carried to 18 weeks. The day I was suppose to go in for an unltrasound to find out the sex, there was no hb :cry: We are going to see Chris Daughtry perform live Wednesday night and he will be singing that song.. I'll prolly bawl my eyes out. It's tough and it's not the first m/c I had, a bfn is nothing compared to a m/c I just keep trying and trying and not giving up, don't any of you give up either. You are all strong and we will get the bfp we so badly want. Thanks for listening all! I had to let some of that out, this week and next is hard for me, very hard.. I was so hoping to my bfp last cycle so I could get through his due date more easily. That hole in my heart and empty feeling I have will never go away but it will surely be mostly fulfilled when I have another baby.


----------



## HWPG

mama, pour your heart out - we are here for you. i cant imagine how you are feeling. :hugs: Have a fun concert and lets those tears flow; there's nothing wrong with that. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

i agree with hw mama, its better if you get it all out hun. My heart goes out to you hun, :hugs: were thinking of you through this difficult time. x


----------



## HWPG

are most of you ladies with BFNs staying on this thread for the next cycle? i'm cd2 (temp dropped 0.5 this morning!).
side note, my DH bday is today. he went and saw his mom this wkd. i asked what she got him and he said, "she got all the siblings together and aunt and uncle (she is divorced so no dad) and they got a group gift for me" - wth? DH and i both know the lady doesnt like me but blatantly excluding me from group gift? not cool. luckily, he's on "my side" for this one - but it doesnt lessen the sting. what a b*. i suppose it doenst matter in the big picture, though; she cant give him what i can :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

that is not cool at all :nope: and so the saying goes, 'we can pick and choose whom we have for friends, but not our family! I'm lucky the dh parents are ok but there are a few in my family that i wish would just pi*$ off lol

Im defo gonna be here this cycle hun. i'm cd7 at the moment and testing on the 17th of Aug.


----------



## laustiredttc

ps i think i'm losing my marbles. i cannot find my thermometer anywhere? It was on the dresser this morning and now poof, gone? think my dog might have ate it!


----------



## HWPG

i think we are all slowing losing our marbles! i'll be here also but since i'm only 2cd, i'm probably testing around aug 21 or so.


----------



## Snizuitz

HW, I agree-- your in-laws are being crappy. I'm lucky that my in-laws are generally great. Just every once in a while dad-in-law takes his jerk pills and does something awful. But we all forgive him because he's losing it. Poor guy!

I'll stick around this cycle! I'll probably be testing around Aug 12 or 13.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies. ttc questions for you:
what is SMEP?
is grapefruit and/or pineapple juice really worth it (are those the right juices?)? and when do i drink it?
whats the story on Preseed?
made a dr appt for september 18. i told the nurse on phone i wanted a blood draw at 7dpo for progesterone test. bringing my charts. hope the doctor put enough time in her schedule for me, ha! okkkkk August!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey sni its great that your gonna be here along for the ride as well hun :thumbup:

Hw are you ready, here goes:

The smep is the, 'sperm meets egg plan'. If you google it, it will come up with what your looking for. (now is a good time in your cycle to check it out). I would tell you on here but it would be LONG......

Pink Grapefruit juice is best. drink one - two cups a day leading upto O and once you O stop! It improves the consistency of cm. But i think mainly its because your increasing your fluid intake and if thats the case try increasing the amount of water you drink but don't go over the recommended amount as you could dilute the salt in your blood which can be very dangerous!

Pre-seed. Some women produce a poor amount of cm which is the fertile mucuos that heps the sperm swim up the cervix etc... to the egg. Preseed acts as your cm would providing a fertile invironment for the sperm to live in so they can get to that eggy better. (This is my first month trying it, so will let you know :) 


Other things that improve cm are: evening primrose oil, and robutissin.

Hope all that helps hw :)

ps getting my bloods taken the 8th of august and NOT looking forward to them as i am petrified of needles. Oh and also i am having my smear done that day as well. How traumatic!!!!! :(


----------



## laustiredttc

hello i thought i would put the smep on here for you girls anyway>........

Short Version:
"Try" every other night starting Day 8
Buy 10 ovulation predictor kit sticks
Begin ovulation testing on Day 10
When test is positive, "try" that night, plus two additional nights in a row
Skip one night, then do one last "try"
Take a home pregnancy test 15 days after your ovulation test was positive, if your period has not begun
If your ovulation test never goes positive, continue "trying" every other night until Day 35, then do a pregnancy test if your period has not begun.
Statistics coming in from women who write me show that about 40% of post-miscarriage women will get pregnant on the first try if they are faithful to the plan, about double the number of the normal population who are not on the plan. This assumes, of course, that you waited for a normal cycle to begin after your loss, and did not begin trying before having a period after a miscarriage. Many women do not ovulate in that first cycle.


Detailed Version:
On day 8 of your cycle, counting from the first day you bled, begin "trying" every other night. Begin taking Ovulation Predictor Kits (or continue with your Ovulation computer) on Day 10. Buy two five-packs so as not to scrimp on taking them and stop too early. To make sure your OPK is working well, take your test in the afternoon or after work and do not drink any liquids or go to the bathroom for at least four hours prior to testing. (Morning is not a good time for OPKs, which look for the LH surge, which usually happens during the day.) Read your OPK instructions carefully, as usually a faint line does not indicate a positive, you need a line that is darker than the test line. LH is produced throughout your cycle and will only predict ovulation when it has a big surge. 
When your OPK turns positive, begin trying every night for three consecutive nights, skip the fourth night, and then once more. Then stop! The waiting begins. 
Take a home pregnancy test 15 or 16 days after your OPK was positive if your period has not begun. Do not buy internet pregnancy tests or tests that claim to work before your period is expected. They are not well manufactured and are not reliable. They will only cause you more anxiety than you already feel in wanting to know. Please resist the urge to do a blood test at your doctor's office just to find out sooner unless you have a medical reason to know early. Fertilized eggs that do not grow are actually a terrible but normal occurrence as much as 75% of the time, and seeing a very low put positive blood test in the first 14 days can place you on a terrible emotional roller coaster. By the time a home pregnancy test is positive, your baby has safely implanted and your odds of miscarriage are down to a normal 10%.
Should your OPK never become positive, keep the every other day trying going until day 35. I recommend at that point taking a home pregnancy test, but even if it is negative, you might want to take a quantitative hCG blood test at your doctor's office. Remember that not every women will ovulate every month. I personally did not ovulate for two months following my first miscarriage.

As you are trying, make sure to "release" the sperm in your partner at least once during the gap between ovulation and new cycle Day 8 so that no more than 10 days elapse without new sperm production. Sperm is also a cause of genetic damage, not just eggs, so keep it fresh! If you are not successful the first month, it is not because your sperm did not get to your egg. 75% of eggs are lost within the first 14 days due to normal genetic damage or failure to fertilize. Just keep trying!

Here are a few facts that may surprise you:
Many books tell you that sperm can last for 5 days and the egg for 24 hours. While this is technically true on the very long end (and something to follow if you trying to NOT get pregnant), most sperm will only last about two hours if you do not have fertile-quality cervical mucus for it to swim in. The sperm will struggle to swim up to your uterus, use all its reserves, and not make it. The egg typically lives only about 12 hours, so it cannot wait for long. You can now see how important that cervical mucus is! You will never get pregnant with sperm living two hours and an egg only twelve. This information is really just to make you feel better if you've been trying a long time and all your infertility testing came back normal. If the Deanna-plan does not work and you are faithful to it for three months, take a dose of plain Robitussin cough syrup (or any cough medicine that says "expectorant" and NOT "antihistamine") each day (preferably a few hours prior to "trying") starting around Day 10 until the day after your ovulation predictor goes off. It should help make all the mucus in your body runnier, including that produced by your cervix. (Oh the gruesome details required in baby-making!) The sperm in the runnier mucus will live about two days, and will be up there and ready for the 12-hour life of the egg. A NOTE ABOUT CLOMID: Clomid causes cervical mucus to dry up in 25% of the women who take it. If you notice your mucus is not plentiful as it was before taking this drug, take the Robitussin and call your doctor to make sure your really need the Clomid. If you are ovulating on your own and do not have a documented luteal phase defect, you most likely do not need it.
"Trying" too often can actually do more harm than good. Do not try every night! You will get exhausted and sore, and your mucus--both for fertility and for lubrication--will dry up, and you will stop trying too early in the month or miss an important day. Every other day is absolutely sufficient, with three nights in a row during peak time sealing the deal.

Don't worry about stress! Regular old worries about getting pregnant, and if you will ever have children, are perfectly normal and do NOT affect your fertility. Ignore those people who tell you just to relax and stop thinking about it. This is not their problem! The only thing that could actually affect you is serious stress, like moving to a new house, losing your job, family deaths, and other things that make you physically ill or depressed. This can delay your ovulation, or make you not ovulate in a cycle, since you will produce an excess amount of the stress byproduct called prolactin. It will not affect you for long, and the next month you should come back and be normal again.


An early period is not an indication of an early miscarriage, even if you know you timed your trying perfectly. Usually it means that the egg was not fertilizable, and so progesterone was not adequately produced. This shortens your cycle. Sometimes eggs simply don't develop properly during the ovulation process. It is usually a one-month problem. If you are regularly seeing that fewer than 10 days are passing between ovulation and your period, however, it's time to be tested for a luteal phase defect. You can read more about that under hormone causes of miscarriage.

Good luck to everyone. Baby dust, baby dust, baby dust!


----------



## HWPG

thanks! i may throw in some robitussin, although i dont really need it, and it sounds like i've been doing SMEP anyways. cd3, will start opks soon.


----------



## HWPG

ps. i am in a RIDICULOUSLY bad mood today. due to travel, i'm not sleeping well, i'm lonely, i'm emotional, depressed/frustrated, OH is being non-understanding and argumentative, eating out, bored..... and it's the first 2ww (until ov). my life seriously cycles in 2 weeks, not 4. me=hate the world. grrrr....


----------



## laustiredttc

ah hw i've had those days hun. its as if know one at all gets what your going through, or worse does'nt care! wish there was something i could do huni to cheer you up. I can only extend the hand of friendship and let you know that i have been where you are and completely understand how you feel. sending you lots of :hugs: your not alone huni. 

i know its such a cliche but tomorrow is another day.


----------



## HWPG

4 hour nap later - feeling much better! there are few things a nap wont help with. thanks laus!


----------



## Snizuitz

I am so sorry HW! I know how you feel. Generally, Hubby tries to be understanding with all the meds I'm on to try and get preggers, but sometimes it's like he's had enough and can't find any patience for my rollercoaster-ness. Of course, it's usually when I'm at my worst and just need him to say, "I'm sorry. This is hard, but it will all be OK."

Men! :rolleyes:

I was feeling totally weird yesterday-- almost paranoid. I'm blaming the Prednisone yet again for all my woes!

Laus-- thanks for the info on smep! Sounds like I'm pretty much doing that, too, but it reminded me to not take Zyrtec during the baby-making window!


----------



## SloanPet77

I am 4dpo? not sure, not charting. I think it is wishful thinking and symptoms shopping with me. We bd on Friday the 20th and swear i am having symptoms but pron my head :(


----------



## laustiredttc

Snizuitz said:


> I am so sorry HW! I know how you feel. Generally, Hubby tries to be understanding with all the meds I'm on to try and get preggers, but sometimes it's like he's had enough and can't find any patience for my rollercoaster-ness. Of course, it's usually when I'm at my worst and just need him to say, "I'm sorry. This is hard, but it will all be OK."
> 
> Men! :rolleyes:
> 
> I was feeling totally weird yesterday-- almost paranoid. I'm blaming the Prednisone yet again for all my woes!
> 
> Laus-- thanks for the info on smep! Sounds like I'm pretty much doing that, too, but it reminded me to not take Zyrtec during the baby-making window!

No worries hun i think most ladies are, but it made me realise that doing three consecutive days in a row around O is important. I will tie my dh up to the bed and torture him for his :spermy: lol

my dh is lovely most times but when i have a meltdown (the time i need him most) he goes all philosophical on me and is like, 'this is not good for you, you need to let things happen in their own time' I'm like, 'oh just STFU and just be there for me will you, you know i don't need words of wisdom just a cuddle will do'. Men!

Hw i'm glad you had a nap and feel a bit better. Hope the travelling went well!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi Sloan :hi: welcome. How many cycles are you in hun, if you dont mind me asking? I feel like i have symptoms from the day i usually O. But so far no :bfp: its different for everyone hun.


----------



## HWPG

morning everyone! 
i used to say i would never chart my temp, i would never obsess, etc etc - now i can't wait to grab my thermometer in the AM and see what my graph looks like, ha! i'm just hoping i dont O until day 12 or later in my cycle, as it looks like i'll be traveling thru cd10. oh, whats that? i have to cut the work trip short becuase i'm ovulating? i can only imagine telling my male manager(s) {there are 3!} that i have to come home because of that! :haha: oh, that made me smile....


----------



## SloanPet77

Hi Lauistiredttc!

This is actually my first round ttc! This was actually an oops moment for us. We were planning to start trying in October so in preparation i stopped taking the pill (July 1st)and started prenatals. My cycle is 29 days on the button with 4 day periods. According to the ovulation calculator I was fertile July 19-24th, we bd on Friday night July 20th? Could i be pregnant or am i just paranoid?


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi Sloan! Coming off BC can make your cycle a little wonky, so it's possible you are preggers. I got pregnant (my one and only pregnancy!) when we were switching from one type of BC to another. I didn't even think it was possible because there was only a couple weeks in between, but lo and behold! (Unfortunately, I lost that one early on.)

It seems that most women don't have too many noticeable symptoms that early on, but some do! You never know until that BFP appears!! :) I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Snizuitz

laustiredttc said:


> I will tie my dh up to the bed and torture him for his :spermy: lol

ROFL!!! :rofl: That is awesome!!

Yeah, my doctor first told us to just keep BD every other day throughout the fertile window, but then last month told us to BD two days in a row after they triggered O. I see what you mean now about timing!


----------



## SloanPet77

Thank you Snizuitz! I hope you are lucky as well!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw dude i know how you mean. I was meant to travel to see family but had to come up with some lame excuse for not going. (well i was'nt going to miss O, was i?) my dh was like, 'you need to chill out woman'! ha ha 

sloan, it is possible hun, but quite early. as its your first month ttc i would just say try not to read into everything hun just so you dont build your hopes up to high only to be let down at end of month. I hope you are though huni fx and lots of :dust: like sni says it is very much possible. 

keep us posted huni, the tww can seem like forever :(

hey sni, i know this timing business is hard, like hw says, you have places to be and jobs to do.


----------



## HWPG

haha, i love it! we have done something similar with family - i was like, "it's this wkd and we're going to be at so-and-so's house, so we'll just have to be quiet" - his response was an exaggerated eye roll!
i'm sorry i suck at responding individually but you are all so positive and keep my hopes high that it will happen someday to all of us! thank you so much! 
sloan, keep us posted.....


----------



## laustiredttc

I am absolutely fuming. :growlmad:

Bad bad bad day today. :cry:

Next doors dog is a phsyco!!! our dogs were balking through fence. when my neighbour went to pull HER DOG away it BITED HER. My dh said her arm was bad so i went around to check then the hound from hell came bounding out of her house, and girls, seriously not making this up, it ATTACKED ME and bit me on the leg. We both had to go to A&E get the wounds sorted and a tetanus shot. Now i'm panicking thinking, 'will it affect my chances of conceiving this month'? 

I love all animals but this dog is seriously loco!!!!!!!!!!!

Of course its the day me and dh had to bd, which was a feat in itself as i have a bite on my leg and a dead sore left arm from the jab. Let me tell you, i had to get creative tonight :(

What a complete and utter nightmare!!!


----------



## HWPG

laustiredttc said:


> I am absolutely fuming. :growlmad:
> 
> Bad bad bad day today. :cry:
> 
> Next doors dog is a phsyco!!! our dogs were balking through fence. when my neighbour went to pull HER DOG away it BITED HER. My dh said her arm was bad so i went around to check then the hound from hell came bounding out of her house, and girls, seriously not making this up, it ATTACKED ME and bit me on the leg. We both had to go to A&E get the wounds sorted and a tetanus shot. Now i'm panicking thinking, 'will it affect my chances of conceiving this month'?
> 
> I love all animals but this dog is seriously loco!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Of course its the day me and dh had to bd, which was a feat in itself as i have a bite on my leg and a dead sore left arm from the jab. Let me tell you, i had to get creative tonight :(
> 
> What a complete and utter nightmare!!!

i cant believe that happened! omg! i'm sure you're googling all the combinations of "tetanus and conception" as we speak - i'm so sorry that happened to you! and re: getting creative - turn that frown upside down - creative can be fun! :winkwink::blush:
btw, thanks for your support, here and elsewhere. it means a lot :)


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh my gosh!!! That is NUTS!!!

I am so sorry that happened to you. Seriously -craziness!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hw anytime huni :) Also yeah was on google when i got back, think it should be ok? My arm is killing me, but its got me out of making the evening meal and breakfast so far ha ha. i know the bd was really funny so yeah that was good :)

thanks sni, yeah, this dog is seriously craaaazzzzy!! 

Oh well i guess sometimes sh*& happens. Just as long as that demon dog dont come near me again, i'll bloody launch the thing if it does. I did say to them they need to get it castrated or at the very least muzzle the evil thing!

Thanks though girls, really appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies just quick update. cd12 and still getting highs on cbfm Gonna dtd tonight. Used pre seed the other day for the first time and i absolutely love it!! Hoping its my liccle miracle maker he he. Just hoping i get my peak this month fx.

How are you girls getting on?

Hey mama, how are you? how was the concert? :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hello! I am back! The concert was awesome! I got a pic and autograph with ChrisDaughtry's opening act "Mike Sanchez" and we each got a guitar pick! CD14 today, bd lastnight, used preseed and used a softcup for first time, hope I did it right! Hubby has to work tonight, so tomorrow am will bd again... took opk lastnight, negative...last month i got my smiley on cd14 which is today so will update later. Missed you all, glad to be back and wait out another torturous 2ww soon! Hope I didn't miss much!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Got my positive opk! Love seeing that smiley smile back at me! I hope lastnight I placed that softcup in right and some spermies got up there. It felt it was in right, but when I took it out this am, there was a bunch of mucuous and i can't tell if it was some pressed, or my mucuos or his sperm. Gonna use preseed again in am and try that softcup again. Man I hope this works and I'm doing it right.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Ladies! Well, AF showed up yesterday, which I was expecting. Friday night, at my brother in laws rehersal dinner I had a major emotional break down...that was prefect timing...and had to spend probably 2 hours crying my eyes out in the car, but, as usual, once I have my little pitty party, I feel much better and start looking foward to the next month. I'm pretty excited, my period has actually been a NORMAL period, not just spotting, then 1 normal flow day, then spotting to nothing. Yesterday was normal and today has been HEAVY. Sorry for the TMI, but I'm just hoping that since my period will be like it used to be before I started taking BC, then maybe that means the medicine will work exactly as it should and maybe my chances for pregnancy will increase :) My birthday is at the end of August, which is around the time I should be finding out whether this cycle worked or not, so that would be a pretty awesome b-day present. 

I know a lot of you are getting ready to start your tww (which I don't envy you...I HATE the tww) and I'm looking foward to finding out that you ALL got your :bfp:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey mama glad you enjoyed the concert and :thumbup: for the pos opk. tww here it comes. Hopefully i'll be right benind you :)

Hey Bray, i have meltdowns at least once a month and always feel better after them, so its all good hun. Great news about the normal af, isn't it funny how things like these make us happy. Fx crossed this is the month for you hun 

:babydust: to all


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sorry Bray... I've had my share of meltdowns too and it so helps to move on. FX that next cycle is it for you. I hope we all get our bfps asap so we don't have to be sad anymore. 

Laust-you should be right behind me, whats your cbfm showing you? Hope your close!


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi everyone!

Mama-- that's great that your OPK is on track! Good luck this baby-makin' season!

Bray-- I'm so sorry you had a meltdown. It sucks, but sometimes we all just need to let off a little steam. Our "worry tank" gets full as my hubby says! Sounds like it did help you feel better, so that's good!

I'm going to the doc tomorrow for an ultrasound to see how the Femara is working on those eggos! Wish me luck!! :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey sni goodluck with the ultrasound fx all is good.

Hey mama i'm cd13 today. cbfm still saying high fertility, but no peaks yet, just waiting for that first peak then i will know i have ovulated. 

Doing the smep plan so bd last night, leave it today then do the same tomorrow. Oh i do hope this is the month!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Sniz! Good luck with the ultrasound! Hope everything goes great! 

Laust, Looks as if you'll be ovulating very soon... hope everything works this time for you and get your bfp!


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone! today is my last work day in TX, flying home tomorrow! wanted to do SMEP but tom will be cd9, so we'll just start one day later. that should be ok, right? *hope so*! Can't wait to go home!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I don't see why not HW... you'll still have cd9, cd11, cd13, etc. plenty of time! ;) Heck,I only did cd10, cd13 and cd15(today).. might cover tomorrow am too. Good luck to you and everyone else.


----------



## HWPG

thank you mama! i was getting nervous i was out before i began. oh brother!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> thank you mama! i was getting nervous i was out before i began. oh brother!

lol, when do you usually ovulate?, as long as you bd during your fertile days, you have as good of a chance as any other person or time.


----------



## HWPG

when do i ovulate - good question! in may it was ~cd12. in june it was ~cd16. So i'm thinking i'm ok... and i've already "prepared" OH - i sent him the SMEP summary and my timeline, ha. i'm more worried about 10 day LP - hoping i can stretch that out, or get a BFP.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw like mama says as long as you bd on your fertile days your covered. I love the fact you sent you oh the timeline of smep. My dh couldnt follow it as he needs to be prompted to take his vitamins lol. Men :dohh: when they marry you they revert to the boy within, ya know, (feed me, catch me, ferry me) that type of thing ha ha


----------



## HWPG

so true laus! my gfs were asking how OH has been since i left, and i was like, "um, the only thing i think he noticed was no one made him food. he continued on with everything else as status quo" - oh, i'm not giving him enough credit, i'm sure i was missed, but yea.... some days they're a bit oblivious. at least he's on board! what cd are you now?


----------



## laustiredttc

i'm on cd13 hun. I usually dont O until about cd15 so still a couple of days waiting to go. Although i have a funny feeling that i might be ovulating even later than that. I shall wait and see what the almighty cbfm has to say ha ha.

My dh is good sometimes, like when i am jst not in the mood to cook he takes over but mostly its me who does the running around lol. I bet your looking forward to getting home, i hate flying i really do. They need to hurry up and invent teleportation!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ha, my hubby about starves when I am gone. I'm referring to whenI went away on vacation before him. I lefton Thursday and he came to me on tuesday. Ialso have to call and wake him up so he wasn't late for work. What would our men do without us. Oh, Laust---I hope you ovulate the cd15 or earlier so we can be on the same boat or pretty close to it again. HW---all my talk to my hubby the last 4 months about bd'ing or the pressed and softcups and opk's, I think he is lost and dumbfounded and doesn't really care.. he just does what I ask. :roflmao: That's what hubby's are suppose to do, right?:D


----------



## HWPG

you guys are the best! i feel so supported, and excited to get home and get bd-ing! yay august! thank you!


----------



## laustiredttc

i think, secretly they like being told what to do. Its makes them feel organised in a world of chaos. 

I really hope i O as well mama. Got the family coming just after i test on the 17th. I don't think i can stand to listen to them talk about :baby: and give me lectures on how to conceive. Their not a bad bunch they just don't realise how much it affects me.


----------



## laustiredttc

like now he has just got in from work, so off to the gallows i go to cook. lol. Will update soon girls. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> you guys are the best! i feel so supported, and excited to get home and get bd-ing! yay august! thank you!

Your the best too! Don't leave yourself out! Honestly, I never really care or look forward to regular sex... hubby takes advantage of it around ovulation time. Oh well... Yes, August is our month:dust: :bfp: Your welcome, sweetie... anytime, we are here for you.


----------



## Momma_Love170

playing the waiting game, 1dpiui feeling much better yesterday my body was hating me too much pain. My spirits are much better now, I'm glad I registered to this site although I have a supportive DH its not the same as talking to people thats going through the same thing with the same feelings. Thanks for this website and I'm sending the ladies some baby dust.:kiss:


----------



## Snizuitz

You ladies make me laugh!! :haha: But it's so true about men turning into little boys. My hubby whimpers at every twinge or sniffle. Poor baby! I think that's all he ever wants to hear me say.

Well, I'm probably not doing very well on the smep plan. I'm CD 12 now and we BD'd yesterday and the day before. I haven't been to the doc yet, but she told us last time to BD on the two days following the trigger shot (which I'll get today). I guess I'm just hoping that we haven't messed things up by BD'ing too often for those spermies to have matured enough or whatever.

Good luck to all of us! :dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Even though when I last got preggo, we bd everyday cd10, 11, 12, 13 and skipped 14 and then bd cd15....i feel since my m/c we been trying too hard, (everyday for 5-6 days) and so this month we only did cd10, 13, and 15 and maybe tomorrow am, not sure yet...so Sniz, don't think you're doing it too much, most doctors recommend every other day when ttc. Hopefully this trigger shot works great as ever and the next 2 days of bd'ing a mighty sperm gets your lovely mature egg. FX for you and can't wait to hear about your u/s news.


----------



## HWPG

fx'd Sniz - it only takes 1! (i think we've all heard that before!)


----------



## laustiredttc

three cheers for the girls whoop whoop whoop :thumbup:

damn millions of those little buggers and 1 is all we need, mabe i should start giving them orders as well?

I command thee, make me pregnant NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome mommalove :hi:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh also sni when do ou hear back about the ultrasound?

Hw i know hun without you girls i would be lost :hugs: to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Brayr08

wow, a lot has gone on since the last time I checked this...which was like...3 hours ago...lol:haha: My husband is a as bad as a child as well...I think it's b/c his mama spoiled him. :dohh: And I am also greatful for all of you. It's so nice to be w/ppl going through what you're going through and not feeling so alone.

I just got back from a surprise doctor's appointment. Found out my medicine did NOT cause any cysts and I can proceed this month w/my second round of follistim injections :happydance:. I think this month we'll try the IUI though. Doc thought it was for the best. I hope WHEN I get pregnant (not IF) my child realizes just what we went through to get them. They should definetly know how badly we wanted them.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: Laust!!!!!! That is awesome! Wish it worked that way! Yes, I can't believe of how many there are and we only NEED 1, just one to get our egg. I would be lost with you girls too. CHEERS to us! :dust: us and give us all :bfp: :happydance:for August!!!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Brayr08 said:


> wow, a lot has gone on since the last time I checked this...which was like...3 hours ago...lol:haha: My husband is a as bad as a child as well...I think it's b/c his mama spoiled him. :dohh: And I am also greatful for all of you. It's so nice to be w/ppl going through what you're going through and not feeling so alone.
> 
> I just got back from a surprise doctor's appointment. Found out my medicine did NOT cause any cysts and I can proceed this month w/my second round of follistim injections :happydance:. I think this month we'll try the IUI though. Doc thought it was for the best. I hope WHEN I get pregnant (not IF) my child realizes just what we went through to get them. They should definetly know how badly we wanted them.


Yay! That is great news! FX for you this cycle! Very good positive thinking, not IF but when! Same here! Not giving up til we get our healthy baby in our arms! Unfortunately, with my 2 girls that I love so deeply and adore and are my world and went through a lot to have them.... they don't understand or know right now how badly we wanted them. They know we love them, but man they can be devils and get under my skin. Yet, I want another one... what am I thinking? lol, they will grow out of it and understand someday..probably when they become parents themselves. I wish raising kids was a lot easier, but I wouldn't have it any other way. I stay at home and don't work so I enjoy watching them grow up everyday and learn new things. It's gonna tough, I can already tell when teenage years approach but I have to get through it somehow, the best I can.


----------



## HWPG

i'm actually feeling excited. that's strange... ;) here's to lots of BFPs in august!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> i'm actually feeling excited. that's strange... ;) here's to lots of BFPs in august!

me too! :happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

i have just wrote a whole big tx out and my computer deleted it. I swear i am going to throw it at the wall sooner or later. or jst but a new one :blush:


----------



## laustiredttc

i want to feel excited but i'm bit scared to get my hopes up

i'm glad you girls are though makes me happy :happydance:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That stinks, Laust... I just got a new laptop since my old desktop wouldn't turn on. I love my computer... don't think I could live without it, but I spose if I had to I could. You should be excited! It's a new cycle.. should make your very happy and thinking positive. Look at all the new stuff you're trying and doing this time... be excited!!!! HOOPLA! lol


----------



## laustiredttc

i know thanks mama. I guess i'm cautiously excited :) Will prob get more excited when i O. cd14 today still high on the cbfm but still no peak. I have a sneaky suspicion that i'm really onl cd13 as i counted spotting as my first day of af. Will wait and see?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

You should also be using ovulation kits maybe? Well, my ovulation was confirmed by my jump in temp... we bd again this am just to cover bases. So, 1dpo for me today. Oh .. the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh yes i am hun. tring to cover all my bases. Im temping as well and no rise in temp yet so def know i havent O. What date are you going to be testing mama?


----------



## HWPG

Mama, we are here for your tww! Laus, should be any day now, no?
i'm either cd8 or cd9 - whichever, i'm all over OH tonight, and maybe a few more nights! so excited to be going home! will start opks tom morning. fx'd for us all!


----------



## Brayr08

Well Mama, let the symptom spotting begin!:haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

I hope so hun otherwise this month could be a dud :( but i think it should be ok like i said i don't usually O until c15 ish :shrugg: have fun tonight and fx for you hun :)

Hey mama ye defo be here through the tww. lots of :dust: girlies


----------



## laustiredttc

lol bray you took the words right out of my mouth. I wonder if there is a spell to stop us from doing it this month?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hey now Bray!...lol Definately will be noticing anything out of the ordinary. I never symptom spotted with any of pregnancies...so maybe I should justlet it go this time. We'll see  

Hw-Have fun baby dancing! Just do it every other day til after you know you ovulated and then the day after.

Laust-Glad you know you haven't ovulated yet...hope everything goes good and keep bd'ing with the hubby.

I wouldnt want to spend my 2ww with any other gals! Thanks so much! :D :hug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ya guys wanna know how much my temp jumped? yesterday was 96.72 at 5:45am and this morning at 5:35am it was 97.53!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

wow thats a big jump mama. I think its wierd how everyones temp differ so much. My resting temps before O usually range from 97.60 then go up to about 98.60. Give or take a bit either side.


----------



## Snizuitz

Wow, Mama! That's quite the jump!! My temps have been so erratic this cycle. I wonder what's up with that? Lol.

So, went to the Doc yesterday and the news was pretty good, but kind of confusing. She said that I have 5 follicles, but one is probably just a cycst (3cm). The other four are all in the 1.2-1.6cm range which she said is small. So, she didn't trigger and I have to go back tomorrow to see if they've grown. I guess the possibility is that I already ovulated and they're now shrinking. But if they're bigger, she'll trigger tomorrow.

The good news is that if I O'd it was probably over the weekend and hubby and I BD'd on both Saturday and Sunday. She told me to keep on BD'ing just in case.

I don't even know which I'm hoping for at this point-- early O or late O. Maybe late, because then I won't wonder if I missed it. At any rate, I'll have more info tomorrow, I guess!

I'm so thankful for this thread! You ladies are the best! I tell my hubby about you all and I think he's glad I found somewhere to vent so he doesn't have to be the sole recipient of my rants! Lol.

:dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yea, strange... i forgot to answer your question of testing... i got some sensitive 10miu internet cheapies so may test on 8dpo on August 7th.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Haha Sniz... I bet my hubby is glad I found this site too to vent and talk about things he feels uncomfortable talking about. I really hope when you go back to the doc that they grew and you get your shot. Very good thing you bd over the weekend if you are late. Either way you'll be covered so don't give up before you already started! FX for you and praying and hope you get your bfp this time. I hope we all do.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama good luck for the 7th fx

hey sni, sounds good huni and i hope the liccilins grow by tomorrow. fx crossed for you huni and lots and lots of :dust:

My husband said he has noticed a big difference in my mood since coming on here. He says i seem more chilled out, prob as i now have somewhere to vent and you ladies get exactly how and where i am coming from. Ok yes i am slightly addicted :haha: but as long as i feel sane thats the main thing lol


----------



## Babyfever1212

Hi I'm new to all of this and was hoping to join you ladies. I'm 3 dpo and have lotion like cm and sensitive nips, other than that I don't really have any symptoms and I'm trying not to drive myself nuts thinking about it.. Me fiancé and I have been trying since December 2011, when I had my mirena removed and haven't had any luck since. Crossing our fingers this is our month!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

:hi: babyfever smps sound good hun, esp the lotiony cm. when are you due to be married hun? also what is minera?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laust- I am more chilled too and you guys have really got me more over the bad stuff. Today was my due date and I haven't even cried... I just feel more at ease and realize IT'S OK!!! 

Hi there, babyfever! Good luck to you and fx! When do you plan on testing? :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh mama, wish i could give you a real one :hugs: i'm glad that your feeling better about it though hun. And i'm here whenever you need me huni. :hugs:


----------



## Babyfever1212

Good I'm hoping they're good signs! Were not sure of a date yet, we've been together for 5 years last Christmas, he wasn't too fond of the baby idea at first but he's definitely warmed up to it a lot since his best friend just had their baby and we have news of another friend expecting. It seems like everyone but us can get pregnant lately.. but I'm really hoping it's not from my Mirena, it's an IUD the gyno places in your uterus and prevents pregnancy for up to 5 years or until you have it taken out. Most doctors don't like to place them in women who haven't had a child yet because their uterus will still be small and never stretched from pregnancy, and I think that's why I had so many complications from it, as ive never been pregnant and had to have it removed. The doctor told me that I could get pregnant right after I have it removed and that my cycles would go back to normal within the next couple of weeks and I've had pretty regular cycles and this month we've done the deed almost every day so were really hoping this our month!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

This is for you all...

:friends:

Who said we can't have an online drink to get rid of our sorrows or just for the heck of it and make us happy ?.. cheers to us! :wine:

:wohoo:


----------



## Babyfever1212

Hi mamato2girls! :) I'm thinking I'll test August 12th which is the day after AF if I can keep myself from giving in too early!! Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Babyfever1212 said:


> Good I'm hoping they're good signs! Were not sure of a date yet, we've been together for 5 years last Christmas, he wasn't too fond of the baby idea at first but he's definitely warmed up to it a lot since his best friend just had their baby and we have news of another friend expecting. It seems like everyone but us can get pregnant lately.. but I'm really hoping it's not from my Mirena, it's an IUD the gyno places in your uterus and prevents pregnancy for up to 5 years or until you have it taken out. Most doctors don't like to place them in women who haven't had a child yet because their uterus will still be small and never stretched from pregnancy, and I think that's why I had so many complications from it, as ive never been pregnant and had to have it removed. The doctor told me that I could get pregnant right after I have it removed and that my cycles would go back to normal within the next couple of weeks and I've had pretty regular cycles and this month we've done the deed almost every day so were really hoping this our month!!

Wow! You had :sex: everyday for a month? Hope your fiance's :spermy: count is good enough to do it that much! You shouldn't have a problem getting that :bfp: now, :rofl: Whoops, I just read almost every day but still that's alot. I haven't had birth control since I was in high school or maybe shortly after. Cuz I met my husband right afterI graduated, moved in with him, he had a whole year of school left. And we got married 1 week after he graduated. We fell pregnant 5 months later. Don't think we really tried, I can't remember it was so long ago, but we miscarried (blighted ovum)..anyways I've went through a lot to get the 2 I have now and I'm trying for just one more. As you can tell I just had my 5thm/c March 2 and I was 18 weels and it was a boy we so badly wanted. So, it will happen for you, just hang in there. We are all here for you to guide you along the way and wait out the horrible 2ww with you. I'm 1dpo so not too far behind you.


----------



## Snizuitz

Welcome babyfever! Fingers crossed for you that you get your BFP this month!!

Thanks to everyone for your supportive posts! I'm excited now to go to the doctor tomorrow and figure out what the deal is. :)

I hope we see tons of BFPs on here this month.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's good that you're excited, Sniz... hope all goes wonderful! Will be checking for updates from you for tomorrows results from the ultrasound.


----------



## Babyfever1212

To mamato2girls haha I know it has been quite a lot but he's happy about it lol we both really want make it happen, but also because I can't always tell if or when I'm ovulating for sure, so i figured if we do it everyday or close to it we can't possibly miss "the big day". Soo sorry to hear about your loss.. :( that's terrible.. I cant imagine what going though something like that must be like.. I know how bummed i feel after i get my period and realize we hadn't conceived, but that's so sad. Well your girls are beautiful, so congrats to you ;) and thank you I really hope we've done it right this month. And good luck to you as well!! <3


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Babyfever1212 said:


> To mamato2girls haha I know it has been quite a lot but he's happy about it lol we both really want make it happen, but also because I can't always tell if or when I'm ovulating for sure, so i figured if we do it everyday or close to it we can't possibly miss "the big day". Soo sorry to hear about your loss.. :( that's terrible.. I cant imagine what going though something like that must be like.. I know how bummed i feel after i get my period and realize we hadn't conceived, but that's so sad. Well your girls are beautiful, so congrats to you ;) and thank you I really hope we've done it right this month. And good luck to you as well!! <3

Thanks. You could try using ovulation prediction kits. But I guess instead of wasting money and letting him enjoy it and doing it about everyday will work just fine!


----------



## Brayr08

It is definetly nice to have you ladies to talk to. DH just doesn't understand. When I had my emotional break down last week, he litteraly just rolled his eyes at me like I was being a stupid girl. :growlmad: He's lucky I didn't stab him w/a fork or something. :haha: He did eventually apolagize for being so insenative, he just doesn't know how to handle this stuff.


----------



## Snizuitz

Brayr, I'm so sorry your hubby doesn't know how to handle the emotional downloads. While I have to say that I definitely lucked out with my guy, he does occasionally say the wrong thing ("Now, remember, you're on a lot of drugs, so a lot of this isn't as bad as you think!"). I know how difficult it can be for him not knowing how to help. The thing is: I don't need help! I need hugs!

Of course, that was me on Clomid. This month we haven't had any issues. God bless Femara!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Oh girls, men will never understand what it's like being a woman. I know hubby cares, he has really been emotional when I miscarried every time. He cares, he obviously seen what I had to go through... the poking the prodding, the PAIN, but I did it and get through it because I have the strength to understand motherhood and the love we have before the child is even conceived. If only we could somehow just "zap" them and make them feel what and how we feel sometimes would be AWESOME! :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

Well, we could always just TRY zapping them, w/like a cow prod or something and see if it helps them understand...and if it doesn't...muh...at least WE'LL feel better:lol: Just kidding...I love DH very very much. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol, yeah that would be mean but when we get in that type of mood, they better watch out..never know what we are capable of. Especially when it comes to babies/kids. Yes, we love them so much and would do anything for them just like we would a child. Which works out good, considering my husband likes to act like one sometimes. :D


----------



## Ashley Marie

laustiredttc said:


> Ok feeling good this month, dont know why? Need someone to keep me company. This is my first time writing down my symptoms would love someone to share :flower: I'm 1dpo here are symptoms:
> 
> Ovulation day: really bad cramping left side of tummy about 10:20pm in bed. Kept rolling over from side to side as it was keeping me awake. Feeling bloated.
> 
> 1dpo: Really moody, needed a nap, felt really tired but think it's the humid weather. Woke up craving chocolate had a go at dh for eating the last kitkat :wacko: Feeling a bit sensitive. Few more tiny niggles on left side

 I ovulated on the 28th and hada good feeling about this month to:) but now that I think about it when I was 1dpo I was moody, and felt tired too also on the day of my ov I had bad cramping in the middle near my ovaries..If that makes any since. well best of luck to you and hopefully we both getta :bfp: this month.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies, you've been busy :thumbup:

hey mama its 8:45am here but yes :wine: cheers to us girls.

sni, good luck at the docs today fx :dust:

bray, know the feeling huni, would love to zap my husband whenever he doesnt get it, or just when he is being an arse :haha:

just quick update ladies, i got my peak today cd15 whoop whoop, :happydance:

we bd last night though and the smep says when you get your peak you have to bd for 3 consecutive nights. So explained this to the dh and he looked shattered just from hearing it. told him to man up and step up :)

I'm excited now, for some reason was a bit nervous i might not O this month. 

oK so another question: now i have peaked, same as when opk says positive, when do i actually O? is it 12-36 hours later?


----------



## Brayr08

laus-that is what my doc has told me.


----------



## laustiredttc

cool, ok so far, so good :thumbup:

Now the fun begins. so if i O 12-36 hours later i'm assuming that the day after tomorrow will be classed as 1dpo? 
So bloomin confusing this whole thing!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-You always make m laugh. He better man up and go along with you the next couple nights to make sure his :spermy: get your egg! I've even accused my hubby if he didn't "fake" it just to get it over with and make me think I have a chance of even being preggo. LOL is that mean? Oh well, but... keep temping girl! That will tell you what day you ovulated so you can be on with dpo. So happy you finally got your peak! :dance: 

Sniz- Good luck today girl! Fx for you!


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! i'm gone for 12 hours and i have to read 3 pages to get caught up - i love it!
not sure if today is cd9 or cd10 for me, but i dont really care. got home last night and definitely DTD!!! my opks are getting darker, not pos yet, but i think soon.... and i test every 12 hours, so i'll make sure to catch it. i'm excited to be back in the TWW. sounds weird....
welcome babyfever - you've joined a GREAT thread!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> hi ladies! i'm gone for 12 hours and i have to read 3 pages to get caught up - i love it!
> not sure if today is cd9 or cd10 for me, but i dont really care. got home last night and definitely DTD!!! my opks are getting darker, not pos yet, but i think soon.... and i test every 12 hours, so i'll make sure to catch it. i'm excited to be back in the TWW. sounds weird....
> welcome babyfever - you've joined a GREAT thread!

Glad your home safe Hw... glad your on track and getting set to ovulate soon. Keep on bd! Ha, I'm excited to be in this 2ww also! Better than waiting to ovulate! :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I didn't mean that in a bad way just because I am in 2ww right now and your waiting to ovulate. Sorry. I just meant I'd rather be in the 2ww than waiting to ovulate, foresay as in the very beginning of a new cycle. That's more torturous I think than waiting to :test:


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks for the well-wishes! I think your positive thoughts had an impact because the doc appointment went really well! Two of the follicles grew and were in great shape. :happydance: She gave me the trigger and I got some blood drawn to see how my estrogen is doing.

So, we're now under orders to BD tomorrow and the next day. Fingers crossed!!!

Laus-- I have to say, it's like our husbands had their own powwow last night and my hubby got some of that attitude from yours! I tried to gently remind him that it was our "on" day so we'd better get it on since it was getting late. He was like, "Well, I hope I feel like doing it later."

Yeah. I'm sorry, but when it's baby-making time, you'd better find a way to feel like it! I was fuming, but trying to hide it. (Have I told you all how BAD I am at hiding my feelings? :haha:) Long story short: he eventually felt like it. :winkwink:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's great news, Sniz!! So happy! Have fun bd and good luck to you! Men can always get in the mood..sometimes they just need a little push! :haha: But your right, when it's baby making time, you have no choice! We'll hold them hostage! "Give me all your :spermy:" :rofl:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw welcome home :) hope you have fun tonight with the :sex: don worry what day your on too much just enjoy it girlie 

hey mama yeah still charting, going to bd tonight and i'm EXHAUSTED!!!!!!!!!! ps your not mean at all huni :)

Thinking of just saying to the hubby, 'listen you just have a play and when your ready shout me in' :blush: i woudnt coz i don't know what he would say but OHHHHH i just want to relax not doing frickin gymnastics in the bloody bedroom :cry: 
Ok i need to just man up now and stop being a wuss!!!!

sni thats great news i'm soooooooooooooo happy for you huni. :happydance:

ok girls, on your marks, get set and gooooooooooooo, lets get some of those :bfp: on the go.


----------



## HWPG

MamaTo2Girls said:


> I didn't mean that in a bad way just because I am in 2ww right now and your waiting to ovulate. Sorry. I just meant I'd rather be in the 2ww than waiting to ovulate, foresay as in the very beginning of a new cycle. That's more torturous I think than waiting to :test:

no problem! i didnt even take it that way - i understand completely! i dont mind "waiting to ovulate" too much because it's pretty regular for me - i just get excited when the opk turns dark!


----------



## laustiredttc

lol hw me too :haha:


----------



## HWPG

great news Sniz, yay! 
laust, too funny! 
i have to say, this is my fav thread to get on/read. i'm so stoked for everyone!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-You have no idea how excited I get too when I see that cb digital ovulation siley smiling back at me! I smile myself! And this is my favorite thread too! It's my daily newspaper...first thing I check in the morning other than my morning wee and bbt. :haha: :dust: to us all! Let's think :bfp:


----------



## laustiredttc

i'm really glad that i have found you ladies, honestly at one point i thought i was going to lose my marbles but since coming on here and meeting all of you i feel i have become a stronger person. Also i'm alot more chilled as i get the chance to vent and even the dh seems more happy as he is not getting all the brunt of my baby rage. 
Don't get me wrong i still have my days where i get quite sad but at least i know i can come on here and get such great support. Thank you so much girls and i have to say you all mean a heck of alot to me. :hugs: all around


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laust-since your at your peak, just hang in there...that's what I do and man do I let out a BIG *sigh* after we are done trying during the fertile period. :wohoo:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:awww: Laust!!! I feel the same way! And I'm sure we all do! We're just a bunch of great gals with something big in common and we can share and talk about anything. Friends are great in life!


----------



## HWPG

i agree! well said! one of my gf's this month told me to "try to relax, maybe?" - i wanted to be like, "i'm only doing bbt, opks, SMEP, and preseed - and i check BnB everyday to talk about it - that IS relaxed!" hahaha! i def feel a difference in being able to get on here, say how i'm feeling, and have women who *really* get it. :) thanks!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama i love the patting the head thing :rofl: 

hw i know hun. i have good friends but they dont get it at all. 

what i don get as well is i had a friend who was in the same position as me. We would have the same conversations, 'like if one more person says relax we will strangle them. Then she got pregnant and would you believe it actually said to me, 'just relax huni and it will happen. I really wanted to slap her at that point!!!!

If i ever say that girls you all have full permission to give me a rollocking!!!!


----------



## Snizuitz

"Just relax!" "When you stop wanting it so much, that's when it will happen!" Grrrr!!!!

And total BS, btw. If that were true, then people who did IVF would never get preggers! Lol.

Personally, I prefer the waiting to ovulate over the TWW. It's just hard watching the clock!


----------



## SloanPet77

well i look my last test (out of the three pack) on Sunday, so that would mean around DPO 10, and it was BFN. Should i even bother taking anymore or kust wait to see if AF arrives on Aug 5th?


----------



## Brayr08

Ugh! I hate when ppl tell me to "just relax"!:dohh: Give me a break! lol That usually always comes from the ppl that can just look at a penis and get pregnant! :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

Sloan-10 DPO is still early. If it were me, I'd wait until at least 12 DPO before testing again. You should PROBABLY wait until the 5th to test again, but I know I'm not that patient. :)


----------



## HWPG

SloanPet77 said:


> well i look my last test (out of the three pack) on Sunday, so that would mean around DPO 10, and it was BFN. Should i even bother taking anymore or kust wait to see if AF arrives on Aug 5th?

i agree with Bray - i'd say wait. but then again, i NEVER do hpts.... so maybe it's not the best advice...


----------



## Snizuitz

Wow, HW! You never do hpts? I am very impressed! I test as soon as it is even remotely possible to see a positive! Thank goodness I'm got a trigger shot this month-- that'll save me loads of cash on hpts since it will give a false positive for 14 days or so!

Sloan-- I agree, 10 dpo is pretty early. That's usually when people who see "something" are asking everyone around them, "Can you see it?" So, it's usually not very dark. No worries, yet! If it were me, I'd try to wait until 12 dpo and try again. Of course (as revealed above) I love testing!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I use to not test with an hpt until at least the day I was due for af...I don't know what happened to me. I guess I am an addict now. :blush: Very impressive Hw..congrats to you for no hpts... but you'l lhave to use one sometime won't you? 

Sloan-I agree with everyone else...10dpo is still early, what kind of :test: did you use anyways..if it wasn't frer I wouldn't let it bother me. Everyone is different and yes, at least wait until 12dpo if you can, if you can wait til your due then, do it. If your preggo, it won't change a thing, you'll still get a positive at that time too most likely, so just wait and be patient. I know easier said than done right, look who's talking here! :rofl: I test from 8dpo on... Fx for you!!!


----------



## Brayr08

I used to test from 7 DPO on, but holy moly that gets expensive! DH would get SO mad at me:blush: Ah well. I wish I wasn't a POAS addict. Gah! Next week can't get here fast enough! :brat: I am ready to start my tww and drive myself crazy over symptom spotting. :winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

Hah you guys are funny. Yep. I don't take them. I have taken 3 in my life, all negatives, and each was so devastating I swore not to again unless I had 'good reason' - like a really long cycle or major pg symptoms. Yes, Mama, I hope to do it again someday! And you all will be the first to know!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey sloan :hi: try to wait it out girl, save yourself the dosh.

bray, sni yep people do piss me off big time!!! I have learnt to give them a look though that basically says STFU and it truly works. Think cruella deville/medusa, don't mess with this biat%@ :haha:

hw, i bow down huni, teach me the ways pleeeease. I am truly becoming i poas ADDICT!!! there needs to be some like ttc retreat where women can go, be together, do some yoga or something and get a grip on their ss, poas addictions lol.

Mama are you getting excited? when are you going to test huni?

Im cd16 today and got my second peak from the cbfm. bd again tonight, the horror oh the horror. My legs are starting to clamp up now, pleading please no more no more.
But i am going to push through, quick pass me the red bull !!!!

Was thinking about things today and you know girls i'm stating to feel bit more relaxed about this month, i dont know why? i suppose i'll be erratic again when i'm ss


----------



## Brayr08

Laus-I'm super jealous that you're feeling relaxed!:haha: I hate being so anxious the entire time just to get that :bfn: It's so tiring! Oh well a :baby: will be totally worth all this stress.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-yes, someday you will test again and it will be :bfp: rooting for you! :dance:

Laus-ok 2nd peak so your almost done, your doing great! Remember "why" your doing it! I'm kinda getting excited, I was totally around ovulation time but know I'm starting to feel nervous and afraid. I only started temping on cd13 and ff didn't confirm my ovulation even though I had to of ovulated cd15 with that big temp rise. I wish I had xray glasses that I could put on to look inside my body and make things look a little bigger to see if that little egg got a :spermy: so I could know already, right now damnit! All, in all...yeah I'm excited. :haha: 6 more days including today (only 8:40am here) til I'll pull out a ic 10 miu test. Maybe 5 ;)

Bray-totally worth the stress and anticipation! Amen!


----------



## HWPG

hi! i always read this post last cuase it's my fav.
laus, i'm with you this month - relaxed, silly. maybe it was being away from OH for 10 days, but i think it's more likely this thread. 
mama and bray, countdown is on. we're so excited for you!
sloan, keep us posted!
AFM, i slept like crap last night. hot and humid in the house. woke up with a huge temp spike but neg opks the last couple days (i'm cd10). also, we _may_ have botched SMEP already - doh! it's only day 2! it's not our fault we can't keep our hands off each other! so, we bd'd on cd9 and cd10, but NOW we're going to skip a day, until pos OPK. plus, last night when it started, my mind was like, "no, we have to wait until tomorrow" and then i was like, "F that, i want this today! not letting SMEP control me.... until pos OPK ;) " - haha, apparently i AM relaxed this month! Hope you all have happy Thursdays!


----------



## laustiredttc

Bray don't be jelous hun, give it two more days and i will be like, oooh i had a twinge in my left ovary, is that a good sign? so much so that i will have to be horizontal for few days as i have drove myself to the brink of insanity!!

Hey mama, i know hun thats what i keep telling myself, i am doing this to have my first :baby: that i want more than anything.

I must admit though girls sometimes i do prefer the tww as there is no looking for pos opk, throwing cough syrup down my throat and holding my hubby ransom in the bedroom. 

Anyway lets keep our pma up girls. Lets all get those much wanted :bfp: :happydance:

hw, this is my fave as well and i really love speaking to you girls :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

:rofl: Ok, I was literally lol'ing in my office just now! People around here must think I'm nuts! I can't help it-- you ladies are cracking me up today! Thanks for that-- it's totally needed!

So, I was totally relaxed last week and now I'm starting to fret a little more. I have to say, though, that having ultrasounds and trigger shots is good in one big way: I don't worry about ovulating nearly as much as I used to. So, I just wait until it's about u/s time and we start b/d on schedule (pretty much).

Now it's just wait for two weeks and try to remember that all my symptoms can be caused by the meds I'm on! Lol.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

My fav thread on here also! 

Sniz-that stinks to have to go through all that and wait for so long to test and have symptoms that may not be "real"...good luck to you! FX!

Bray-where are you at now in your cycle, are you in your 2ww? I can't keep up with everyone, sometimes I can't keep up with myself LOL.


----------



## HWPG

Sniz - glad we made you laugh!
so, i'm also following another thread and people are really getting fired up! i like to pop over there to read about how other ppl feel as frustrated as i do sometimes with life, but recently it's been too hot for me.... granted, i still read it, but then i pop back over here to post - 'cause you guys always make me feel better!


----------



## laustiredttc

same here mama. :flower:

Sni, good luck huni. Like you say you can relax a bit. Just try not to ss too much hun. Easier said than done i kow hun 

I'm debating that, if this month is a washout i think i'm going to leave next month trying anything apart from bd. I have the fs in sep so think it woud be a good idea to chill before that. But fx i won't need the app as i'll have that all important :bfp:

Would'nt it be great girls if we all got our :bfp: together this month. I would just love that, it would be amazing!!! Well ya never know, it could happen. :)


----------



## TaylorDF

I'm 1DPO today! This was my second Femara round with my first trigger. Doc said to take a test August 16th. So in reality my TWW is two weeks and two days. Haha. Grrrr. Stupid trigger. Ah well. I'll keep everyone on here updated with whatever symptoms & signs my brain conjures up.  

Baby dust everyone!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hw i think i know which one you mean. The need to vent one! been reading that as well. It's gonna get taken off soon if the girls don't chill out a bit 

:hi: taylor welcome hun to the thread. Great girls here. Good luck hun fx. yeah keep us posted


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:howdy: Howdy Taylor... I'm 3dpo, FX and good luck to you!

Laust-That would be soooo awesome for us all to get :bfp: this time together! Makes me smile just thinking about it...ANYTHING is possible!

Hw-of course we make you feel better, that's what friends are suppose to do! I consider you all my friends and great ones at that. You guys understand and say what I need/want to hear. I wouldn't want to go anywhere else. You guys give me therapy! :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

Mama i'm horizontal and waiting for my therapy session :) due to begin anyday now with tww


----------



## Brayr08

You guys are awesome! I don't know what I did before I found you! :) I'm praying we all get our BFP's. It couldn't happen to a better group of girls! 

Mama I am CD 6, so I still have about a week until I O.


----------



## Andrea214

Hi I have finally entered my first tww. I'm 2dpo but have a 17 day lp (which my ticker doesn't allow for) so 15 days till testing for me. It's going to be tough! Why does this journey take so long? Good luck and :dust: to all x


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi and welcome, Taylor and Andrea! You've picked a good thread here! Very supportive and funny. :)

Taylor, I'm also on Femara and trigger this month. Did your doctor mention anything about prednisone? Mine put me on it (5mg every day) and said it's a normal part of Femara treatment, but I've never seen anyone else mention it.

I vote "YES" on everyone getting their BFPs this month!! Then we could all move to the preggers forum together! Surely that's a good enough reason for the Universe to let it happen, right?:haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Welcome, Andrea! Thanks and :dust: to you too! Good luck! I'm 3dpo.

Sniz-Yes, it's a good enough reason, cuz we're all best friends and we need to stick together..so we need to all get :bfp: so we can move on from the 2ww to being mommies!

I can't wait for next week to come...it can't come fast enough! Ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## shobbs

just to update, recently posted about my bfp but sadly turned into a chemical pregnancy started bleeding 2 days later the day af was due. i must admit im not liking these early pregnancy tests very much at all, if i didnt test early i would never of known. 

i find that everytime i catch ovulation im always pregnant but again sadly had a chemical april 2011, miscarraige at 6 weeks inn october 2011 and another chemical now, its very weird its like i have all pregnany related symptoms up until my bfp then they dissapear and af arrives. i think im not producing enough hormone to keep it going , docs just told me to scrap opk and stop testing as my stress levels are whats causing it to try and destress and relax and it will happen


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

shobbs said:


> just to update, recently posted about my bfp but sadly turned into a chemical pregnancy started bleeding 2 days later the day af was due. i must admit im not liking these early pregnancy tests very much at all, if i didnt test early i would never of known.
> 
> i find that everytime i catch ovulation im always pregnant but again sadly had a chemical april 2011, miscarraige at 6 weeks inn october 2011 and another chemical now, its very weird its like i have all pregnany related symptoms up until my bfp then they dissapear and af arrives. i think im not producing enough hormone to keep it going , docs just told me to scrap opk and stop testing as my stress levels are whats causing it to try and destress and relax and it will happen

Oh hun! :awww: I'm sooooo sorry! I know what a miscarriage feels like and I've had 5 of them, only 1 was chemical and trust me it's better early than later like my 18 week one. It's still heartaching and tragic I know, but those docs should be testing you, not telling you stuff that might not be true. Have you been taking vitamins and maybe baby aspirin would help? Whatever it is I hope the docs can help you or at least make an effort instead of just giving you advice. Maybe find some new doctors that actually care and could test you for stuff. I'm here if you wanna talk or have any questions. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

a chemical could also not even have anything to do with you... maybe get your second half of this baby making process (I don't know if your married or have a bf) but have him get a semen analysis maybe or get both of your chromosomes checcked. That is what we did, not the semen analysis but we got chromosomes checcked cuz most of chemical pregnancies are related to chromosomal abnormalities. Hope that helps you!


----------



## TaylorDF

Hey - no I've never heard of going on prednisone with Femara - Did your doc say why that would be protocol? Interesting. 
Oh and this trigger is kicking my butt. I'm tremendously exhausted!! Craziness! 

I hope I can get to know everyone here on the board. You ladies seem like a great group! <3


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Welcome newcomers! 
Shobbs, so so sorry to hear about this. We welcome you back here with open and supportive arms. :hugs:
AFM, OH and I had a royal argument today. Sorta glad today is a skip day .... Jk...:haha: it's all sorted now but they really know how to push buttons! 
Laus, you're right, it was the vent thread. Whoa, girls.... :)
Bfp, Bfp, Bfp all around!


----------



## Brayr08

Shobbs-I'm so sorry. :cry: That breaks my heart to hear. So, do you have to sit out this cycle then? I'm not really sure how that all works.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls how you all doing on this fine day?

shobbs i'm so so sorry to hear huni, like hw said were here for you and i would do what mama said and speak some more to the docs about chromosomes and stuff? But we welcome you back huni :hugs: :hugs:

:hi: andrea, welcome to the thread. :)

taylor def good bunch of girlies here, they're the best :hugs:

bray shoudnt be long till you O hun, bring on the bd

ok so i'm officially 1dpo today. :) bd tonight, skip tomorrow then one more night on sun. Then sit back and chilax. well as much as i can do. 

I'm not feeling as frightened this month? I think if it doesnt happen then just move onto the fs in sep. just trying to keep this pma up girls. 
Really want to hold off testing till af due 17th. i will have to be strong willed. i might listen to the rocky theme tune everytime i go for a pee so i dont cave in ha ha.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

TaylorDF said:


> Hey - no I've never heard of going on prednisone with Femara - Did your doc say why that would be protocol? Interesting.
> Oh and this trigger is kicking my butt. I'm tremendously exhausted!! Craziness!
> 
> I hope I can get to know everyone here on the board. You ladies seem like a great group! <3


You will get to know everyone..and this is a great group of gals. We're here for each other and we care and we are like one big family! :hugs:
Hope you feel better soon! Remember what we're doing this for! :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> Hi! Welcome newcomers!
> Shobbs, so so sorry to hear about this. We welcome you back here with open and supportive arms. :hugs:
> AFM, OH and I had a royal argument today. Sorta glad today is a skip day .... Jk...:haha: it's all sorted now but they really know how to push buttons!
> Laus, you're right, it was the vent thread. Whoa, girls.... :)
> Bfp, Bfp, Bfp all around!

Yea they really do know how to push buttons...I've been there on the days I planned to bd with him, we get in these arguments and then it's like..."nothing like killing the mood" or ruining this day of all days through the month! Ugh! Anyways, glad you made upand get back to it tonight! :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-allyou can do is move on...at least we have something to look forward to every month. Just don't want a :bfn: after everything ya know? Awesome, you're finally in the 2ww with me! :wohoo: Good luck and FX! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

hi! good morning!
seems like everyone's in fairly good spirits, positive and counting (up or down). i'm at cd11, neg opk, but dont expect pos for a few more days. i think i'm going to give the Preseed a shot tonight.... a little excited and nervous! i'm having visions of it bursting out everywhere, or him being like "whoa and done" (haha, even typing this is making me blush! :blush:).... but i think it can probably be fun and funny also. 
Mama, you give good advice. seems like you've gone thru some hard experiences and we're fortunate to have your wisdom.
laus, aug 17th!? yikes! i know you can do it!
hey, it's Friday! woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## TaylorDF

HWPG said:


> hi! good morning!
> seems like everyone's in fairly good spirits, positive and counting (up or down). i'm at cd11, neg opk, but dont expect pos for a few more days. i think i'm going to give the Preseed a shot tonight.... a little excited and nervous! i'm having visions of it bursting out everywhere, or him being like "whoa and done" (haha, even typing this is making me blush! :blush:).... but i think it can probably be fun and funny also.
> Mama, you give good advice. seems like you've gone thru some hard experiences and we're fortunate to have your wisdom.
> laus, aug 17th!? yikes! i know you can do it!
> hey, it's Friday! woohoo! :happydance:



Ok so we used Pre-Seed this past cycle and it was uhh ... not my favorite. It just made it a little too slick. Kind of like if you put baby oil on a finished granite counter top then tried to drive on it. :-/ Terrible description but nonetheless that 
was my experience. So what we ended up doing those couple days was just letting husband have his fun and I'd wait until we weren't having baby-making sex to truly enjoy it. Haha. :p


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks mama, yeah happy to finally be in the tww. :happydance:

hw, you crack me up girl. i'll tell ya though it is proper funny using it. Doesnt exactly burst out but lets just say hope you don't have egyptian cotton sheets :haha:

i really hope i can hang on till the 17th, i have loads of cheap hpt but just dont want to do what did last month and poas every two mins. last month i was dissecing the damn things, turning them inside out thinking 'i know there is another line in there somewhere'. 
Sooooooooo not doing that this month, my looney tune other self is staying firmly put in the cupboard, maybe till at least the first part of the tww, then i might break her out :devil:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-thanks..yes had a lot of experiences. I'm here for all of you gals and I love giving advice and sharing my wisdom. Preseed is fine just don't use too much. I usually use 3m but you can always start out with less. 

Laus-your funny. I would wait but with my last pregnancy I found out on cd24 which I was 9 or 10dpo so I figure if I test a little earlier maybe something will show. I know every pregnancy is different though. 

Man towards nighttime or at nighttime and while I'm trying to sleep is NOT fun! I just feel funny like sick or achey and can't sleep worth a poo! As of right now or today I feel positive it worked this month, but I could be wrong.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

I hope you're right mama!!! It would be so awesome if you got your BFP!!!


----------



## Snizuitz

Great, now I'm singing Eye of the Tiger, Laus! :haha:

Shobbs! :hugs: I am so sorry! I've only ever had one chemical, but it was heartbreaking. I agree, sometimes it's better not to know. But the good news is that you know you can get preggers! My doc was very interested in the fact that we had a near miss because it showed most of the mechanics were working. So, there's a little silver lining!

Pre-seed is my friend! I really like it, but we only use a tiny bit. A couple times I've used the applicator, but only pulled the plunger back to the first line because more than that is ridiculous! Other than that, we just use a tiny daub to get things going, if you know what I mean. It was very helpful when I was on Clomid because that stuff dries you out so much!

Taylor, I think the Prednisone is supposed to stop my body from rejecting a fertilized egg or something. But hubby read that it also stops my body from killing his sperm. Who knows? I was more worried about side effects when talking to my doctor than about what it was actually for. I guess next time I'll ask more questions!

I am now 1dpo and my temp this morning confirmed O. So begins my TWW. Hopefully all of our last TWW!!!

:dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray- Thanks hun, me too! I hope we all get bfp this time around together!

Sniz-Yay! :dance: Your in the 2ww too! Good luck to you and FX! :dust: Are you gonna test early, if so, when?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama i really really hope this is the month for you huni, i think your amazing to be so strong :hugs:

sni, hope that all the meds work out. It must be hard but i know you will get through it.
i'm also 1dpo huni, bring on the tww


----------



## TaylorDF

Oh Sniz I had no idea that that even really happened. Interesting! And about the sperm murdering - I was worried my mucus was hostile due to any hormone imbalance I may have - doc did a test and said I had 'perfect mucus' (lol what a strange thing to be told) so I'm hoping what he said holds true. But there's always a hurdle I feel - so I'm just trying to stay positive. 

Also - we have JUST found a 'therapy' that actually works for me and make me O so this is the first month we've even had a chance! If I find myself a few months in the future still getting BFNs I'll ask about the prednisone. I went on dexamethazone a few months ago (very low dose) and I blew up like a whale shark. Ugh. Steroids do NOT agree with me.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey taylor hope it works out huni. its horrible what we have to put our bodies through but it will be worth it in the end when we get our :bfp:


----------



## HWPG

hahahaha! needed a good laugh this afternoon: check!
oh man, there's just so much good karma around here, there has to be BFPs around the corner!!! please if there is anything sane in the world..... 
taylor, you could totally post that in the "you know you're ttc when thread..... when your doc tells you that you have perfect mucus, and you're happy!"


----------



## laustiredttc

HWPG said:


> hahahaha! needed a good laugh this afternoon: check!
> oh man, there's just so much good karma around here, there has to be BFPs around the corner!!! please if there is anything sane in the world.....
> taylor, you could totally post that in the "you know you're ttc when thread..... when your doc tells you that you have perfect mucus, and you're happy!"

:rofl: i absolutely love that thread!! when i was feeling blue one day i read it and it had me AND the dh in stitches. he was like, 'seriously is that what you women think about' :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

ps soooo glad its fri. Normally i dont have a drink after i have O but i thought screw it, i'm having a beer, normally i'm a wine drinker but today only a nice cold beer will suffice!! so just sitting chilling, indulging in my addiction that is BNB.

Question: How many hours do you think you girls spend on here in a day, average?


----------



## HWPG

a beer does sound nice! i'm not a big drinker anyways, but after O i try to abstain purposefully, but then i think "you know, some women dont even know they're preggers and they're indulging, i can have ONE" - geesh, loosen the girdle, HW! 
hm, per day, i would say.... probably 2 hours. i mean, i'm following about 6 threads, so even when i dont post, i spend time reading. i also do it in many spurts thru the day, so 10-15 mins at a time, 8 times a day. whoa, writing it down makes it seem a little like an addiction... i suppose there are worse things! and the "you know you are ttc when ..." IS funny! OH had some suggestions also....


----------



## HWPG

laustiredttc said:


> he was like, 'seriously is that what you women think about' :haha:

did you say, "yes! it's ALL we think about! btw, can you see if we need to buy more Preseed?" :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: Hw...

Taylor-that's great you have "perfect" mucus..never had mine checked but what the hey, presssed is safe and helps, so I use it!

Oh man... Laus, thanks for the well wishes girl! Enjoy your beer! You deserve it! I drink it everyonce in awhile or on social occasions but I can't seem to bring myself to do it when I'm trying for a baby and there is that possibility. I hate wine and champagne but I love wine coolers and some mixed drinks. 
It is all we think about isn't it, until we get that bfp, then we'll be thinking about :baby: stuff. Us women think nonstop about important things on our minds...when I go to sleep, I can never for the life of me get my mind to clear. It's like not trying to think about chocolate when you have a craving for it! Ugh! lol
I pry spend a few hours a day on here..definately my addiction also!


----------



## laustiredttc

lmfao, no but he did ask, 'so you getting the ropes out for me tonight huni?' i was like WTF are you taking about? Thinking he had gone all bondage on me or something (not that i would have minded :blush: he was like, 'well i feel like i have been your prisoner the last few nights'. The only thing i could do was laugh, poor guy.

We do have a few laughs together about it all now. It was getting a little too serious but laughing makes things so much more nicer.

hw i think i might need some help, i worked it out and on average i would say 3 maybe 4 hours? I don't have a life at the moment, granted, but hell even i know that is too much...... is it?

also i don't usually drink that much myself although i did have a blowout at the beginning of this cycle, much needed though. Tonight i have had 2 beers now back onto the water.


----------



## laustiredttc

it's like i said this month i am so much more chilled out, i'm just like F 'it if its gonna happen this month then great, if not then ok i'm onto the next month which will be cycle 14. I'm just tired of worrying about every little thing, I have just decided to kickback and chilax!!!!!!!


----------



## HWPG

laustiredttc said:


> it's like i said this month i am so much more chilled out, i'm just like F 'it if its gonna happen this month then great, if not then ok i'm onto the next month which will be cycle 14. I'm just tired of worrying about every little thing, I have just decided to kickback and chilax!!!!!!!

agreed! and in a sick way - IF i were to get preggo this month, i'd be due around my MIL bday (the one who does NOT like me) - yuck! ;) but of course, i wouldnt say no....


----------



## laustiredttc

yeah hw but then you could rub it in her face :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

right, just off settling down to watch a film. Feel done in after those beers, god i'm getting old :dohh:

Catch ya later girlies :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank goodness I have a MIL who is super nice and likes me. I've been bitchy today to the hubs...oh, well... shit happens and I can't control my mood, when I start being crabby then just back away and don't start talking back at me, cuz that won't help! Grrr...you'd think after 10 years of marriage he'd learn that by now, but he's the softie and likes to make things better when we argue he won't leave me alone.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Here we are again... it is night time and I am feeling some low middle pan, maybe a little towards my left side but the pain is noticeable...something is going on, why only at nightam I experiencing stuff out of the ordinary? Weird..I can NOT wait to test next week!


----------



## HWPG

Hope it's good pain, Mama! (and not bad mexican ;) )
Preseed is in... And slowly leaking out... This might take a couple tries to get right. Lol.


----------



## TaylorDF

HWPG said:


> Hope it's good pain, Mama! (and not bad mexican ;) )
> Preseed is in... And slowly leaking out... This might take a couple tries to get right. Lol.


What I discovered with the preseed is that when I did it, I pushed the applicator as far back as it would go then pushed it out as I pulled the applicator out. I didn't have a mess on my hands. 

OH OH OH! And a fun little tid bit -- my RE said that for optimal sperm travel to prop your hips up on THREE pillows (yes you're literally upside down) BEFORE you bang. That way after the hubs finishes you don't have to move - and let me tell you - you don't lose a DROP! It really does work. I want someone else to try it to back me up. Haha. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

lol taylor i have just finshed this months round of bd. And trust me i done done done, bloomin knackered. But will def give it a try next month if i don get my :bfp:

Mama the symps sound really good, fx huni not long till testing :thumbup:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-wasn't bad mexican, girlie! lol

Taylor-we do it doggie style cuz I read it deposits sperm very close to the cervix and as soon as he is done I scooch off the side of the bed and lay down with my feet and hips up...and stay there for 30 mins. If I don't get bfp this time, next month I will try that. ;)

Laus-Thanks hun. You been feeling or noticing anthing? Still temping, how are those looking for now? Fx Fx Fx!!!


----------



## HWPG

Omg, I am lol'ing! You guys are so straightforward with your advice, I love it. I'm sharing with OH so he doesn't look at me sideways when I start collecting all the pillows from around the house. Seems the Preseed went well. And hoping I get a pos opk in the next couple days!


----------



## Snizuitz

HW-- fingers crossed for your positive OPK! I'm glad that Preseed went ok. I do the same as Taylor when I use an applicator and it seems to work pretty well. DH loves the stuff as long as we don't use too much.

Lol-- you all are killing me with the positions! Haha. I'm willing to try the pillow position and report back. Hubby is going to think it's crazy, but he's usually willing to try anything! I think we're out of the fertile window, but it still would be worth a try! And new things are usually fun, too! :winkwink:

We usually do it however we feel like, but try to finish with him on top so as to not lose any precious :spermy:

So, yesterday I was totally loopy and forgetful towards the end of the day and fell asleep at 8pm! So unlike me! I'm wondering if this trigger shot is hitting me harder than last month. Anyone else have that kind of side effect?


----------



## TaylorDF

Haha I'm glad that you're going to try Sniz! And yes - this trigger shot is KILLING me!! I am asleep by 11 and don't even wake up until 10! I am usually asleep by 2am and awake at 8:00! This has totally thrown me off. On top of that I'm very tired all day long. It's kind of cruel - making your body believe its pregnant yet I *may* not be. bah. 

I'm 4DPO today and am having cramping and other strange symptoms. Not pregnancy symptoms but side effects of the trigger. 

Hmm let's see: bizarre sleep pattern, (tmi) very potent smellin urine, no appetite, mild nausea ALL day long, when I do have an appetite- I take four bites of food and am full to the point of having to unbutton my pants. Haha. 

It's positively crazy what the body does. Crazy. 

Are you having any of these post-trigger symptoms? Or am I wandering alone here? :p


----------



## HWPG

Hello? (echo, echo). {pin drops}. Um, where my girls at? Haha, apparently when i said I spent a few hours a day on here, I only meant mon -fri. Hope that means ppl are enjoying their days and not too consumed with opks, symptoms, hpts, etc... afm, cd12 and still opk neg. Not bothered, just waiting. :) cheers!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw hope you get your opk soon and have fun with the pillows :haha:

mama not really paying attention to my body this month, seriously, i am sitting here and i am trying desperatley to remember what dpo i am? Feel a bit blase about it this month? I honestly cant put my finger on it. Its not because i dont want a :bfp: but just feeling :shrug: i dont know imassive i guess?

sni, taylor, hope its not the shots giving you mixed messages and sorry its hurting you :hugs: but its nice you girls can compare and stuff its makes the journey easier and nicer :)

i really do hope you ladies get your :bfp: this month. i am keeping everything crossed for you all sending you amazing ladies lots of :dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> Hello? (echo, echo). {pin drops}. Um, where my girls at? Haha, apparently when i said I spent a few hours a day on here, I only meant mon -fri. Hope that means ppl are enjoying their days and not too consumed with opks, symptoms, hpts, etc... afm, cd12 and still opk neg. Not bothered, just waiting. :) cheers!

I'm here, just don't know have anything to report! When do you usually ovulate on average, fx it comes soon!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

man I hate bbt! I don't know if mine is accuarate since I do not sleep for a full 3 or 4 hours. I wake up but lay there and fall right back asleep and this morning I was awake from 3-4:30 little one keptgetting out of bed (checked temp at 4:30) 97.49 and finally fell back asleep and I usually take my temp around 5:30 or 6...woke up at 7:30 so checked temp and 97.99.? That's what I charted with since you need a full at least 3 hrs of uninteruppted sleep, even though i'm 1hr30mins late. yesterday it was 97.79 around 6. Did I do the right thing using the 7:30 temp? It's gone up everyday so far except my 2nd day took a little dip but maybe something caused that, I don't know! Felt sooo hot lastnight, and that is one reason I could not sleep. I had a few spouts of heartburn...haven't had muchof anything else. Hope this is it, but don't wanna get my hopes up :(

Laus, maybe not being with it is a good thing...just go day to day and do your stuff! I never really tried to notice anything or didn't notice anything when I was pregnant all my other times. I just felt it was normal not a symptom. Look at it that way, don't think of it as ooh i'm pregnant, just think of it as this is normal, just another day. 

Sniz, Taylor-i bet it is nice to share what you both are going through. You guys are strong women! Hope you both feel better soon and get that bfp! FX FX FX!!!

How are you, Bray? Hope your gearing up for ovulation soon!


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies! It's nice to start the day with a smile :)
I usually O between cd12-16... Today is... Um, about 13? Haha... Weirdly, I had a pretty dark but not pos line around cd8.... Meh, whatever. Temps are still low so oh well. How many dpo are you now, mama? Laus, I'm like you also (right now). Just kinda plugging along and keeping to SMEP but otherwise not too bothered. Give it a week.... Sin and Taylor, I hope you guys are feeling better. I have not had trigger shot but a couple times I took clomid and that stuff made me crazy, so I can't imagine what you're feeling. It's good you have BnB! Ok, off to poas!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm 6dpo now.... pry 2 more days i'll test. If my temp stays up.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey ladies...sorry I've been MIA for a couple of days. I just feel like I'm boring right now. I've been impatiently awaiting Wednesday to get here so I can see how my follicles are developing. Hope all is well with everyone else. Next week should be exciting for a couple of you. Hopefully we'll see some BFP's!!!


----------



## HWPG

Ok, so this is sort of a vent and sort of long, but I have to say it to someone.... So I want to talk to one of my friends about how she upset me and I've tried to call her a couple times this wkd and she hasn't answered, which makes me think she's avoiding me but isn't true because she doesn't even know I'm upset.... It's making me crazy about what i'm going to say and wanting it to come out correctlky. That is part A. Part B is that my other friend is NTNP, literally like, "oh, I had ewcm, so we had sex" and that's it... And I've been pestering her about whether she's gotten her period, but she hasn't responded, which of course makes me think, no and she's preggers.... But I don't know. This is also making me crazy because I hate feeling such a mix of emotions even before I know the news! Why do I have to feel jealous and sad along with being happy and excited for her? Why can't I be a good friend and be joyful for her, and not just be a jealous b*? I'm having so much anxiety about these two situations and I've already tried to make contact with both... And I'm just feeling so many feelings. OH is supportive and tries to be helpful, but ... he just can't relate. So I just had to get that out. And I'm still waiting to Ov which is fine, but just want to get there already.... Sigh. Grumpy day.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray-hope wed comes quick for you and you have great looking follicles! 

Hw-I don't what she did to upset you, but you should let her know if it was something major. Maybe it's something you could let go and get over? If not just be truthful and tell her how you feel, but be polite about it and let her know easily. Just let her know you don't want to make her upset and if she's a true friend she'll understand, hopefully. As for your other friend that might be preggers...I'm the jealous type too, here I have a 18 weekmiscarriage and i can't stand looking at preggo pictures on facebook of my friends and wishing it was me that far along or why did it have to happen to me, but I am happy for them. Everybody is different, maybe some people do act jealous but don't show it or let people know. Your not a bad personfor being jealous, it's just we want to be happy too and have what they have but we aren't to that milestone yet and we're frustrated about it. I don't know, hope you get through it ok and we're here for ya. Hope you get your positive opk asap!


----------



## Brayr08

HWPG-I'm the same way! I always feel so bad for feeling that way, but I litteraly can not help it.


----------



## HWPG

Yep, best friend just called. Pregnant. Wtf!? Why not me? Why not you? What is so different that they can just go bareback for two months and it happens, but we test and time and try and track and it doesn't f-ing happen!? Can't stop the tears. Can't stop the heartache. Feeling so many feelings, I don't even have enough words, and I'm speechless at the same time.


----------



## HWPG

Oh yeah, and she asked in a tiny sweet timid voice if I was mad at her... Omg, make me cry! She knows all my struggles and desire to get pregnant, and then she's worried about telling me about her good news? It was so sweet and heart-breaking. How can she possibly call me a friend? I hate life right this minute.


----------



## HWPG

Sorry, one more little tidbit - four years ago this wek, my sister told me she was pregnant after eight months of me trying. Same week I found it XH had zero sperm. The first week of August is not good for me. Also sorry that the last posts have been totally self-centered. I can't see past my tissues right now...


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls sorry i've been as bray says mia. few things to sort out.

thanks mama, still feeling chilled ps, the temp rises sound good and i would just take the average between the times hun :thumbup:

sni, taylor hope the shots are not kicking your butts and you girls are ok.

Hey bray good luck for wed :dust:

hw, i'm really sorry huni, i totally been there and i know exactly what your going through. You are NOT a bad friend at all you just want it so much and i get it, 'it's not fair its taking longer'. All you can do is try to be as much of a good friend you possibly can without upsetting yourself too much. And when it is your turn your friend will be there the same. I wish i could give you more advice hun but alas i'm here with you. Your not alone huni and vent it out here as much as you can, get those little :devil: off ya chest.

just quick update here girls, think i'm 4dpo? nothing interesting to report really. thinking.................... nope nothing, it's all boring here :shrug:


----------



## Brayr08

HW-As much as we hate it, unfortunetly, I think it's relativley normal to feel like this. If it makes you feel any better, at least your was someone who got pregnant after only two months. I had to leave my brother inlaw's rehersal dinner b/c a friend who had been trying for at least *2 years *just found out they were pregnant after clomid and an IUI. How terrable is that?! :dohh:I know exactly how she was feeling and yet I was still bitter and jealous. We did the exact same thing in Febuary and :bfn:! It isn't that I didn't want them to be pregnant, I do/did. So, long story short, I'm totally feeling for you girl!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-She has guts to tell you the truth, and look at it this way...if you became pregnant and your friend has had all the troubles you do ttc wouldn't you feel bad for her knowing you got pregnant and she hasn't yet? I know you're upset and I don't blame you, I've been there before. Just try to breathe and relax and be happy for her. I know it will be hard to talk to her now or see her but just push/hide all of the anger/jealousy away. You are not a bad person and you are a good friend. Good friends are hard to come by... and I hope since the beginning of August or this month anyways has been bad for you, I praywith all my heart that you get that opk very very soon and you have great success at bd and get to use a hpt and see 2 beautiful dark pink lines! You deserve it! :hugs: And don't worry about your posts, you were angry and upset and it's totally normal like Bray said. You can vent about anything you want, we are all here for you.

I know I shouldn't have, but I tested with 10miu test and bfn...so not giving up hope yet, it's still early! And I think I might skip tomorrow...


----------



## HWPG

thanks everyone! i still kinda want to crawl into a hole but i've heard that never helped anyone....except maybe Gollum, but look how that turned out. I'm freaked out cause my temps have been high the last couple mornings, but i havent had a pos opk, so i'm going to blame the dang heat/weather! 
i sincerely hope everyone else is doing ok. mama, i'm sorry you got a neg but like you said, it's so early! bray, fx for wed! laus, keep up the relaxed approach, it's sending out good vibes. and sni and taylor, hope you are recovering from the trigger shot.


----------



## Snizuitz

Hw- Seriously. I think we all know exactly how you feel and it is completely natural! This last year, a friend of mine started posting all this happy news (for her) on Facebook. It was one thing after another, week after week: "We got a new car!" "We got a new house!" "I'm pregnant!!!" It was right during a rough time for me and DH, so it was extremely difficult to be happy for her. The kicker tho? A month later she found out she has cancer. I felt like a royal jerk after that! Happy ending tho: she just had her baby and she's doing really well.

I guess I felt like: would I rather have her life or mine? The answer is always going to be mine. I have a great husband (hers is probably OK, but I prefer mine! ;)), we have good jobs and we're healthy. Of course I want the baby, but my life is designed for me!

Thanks to everyone wishing me and Taylor well on the shots! I have been getting better-- foggy brain starts later and later each day and hubby says I'm pretty normal now.

I may not be on much this week. I have a huge exam on Friday (trying to get licensed to practice law over here!), so I should probably focus on studying.

But fingers crossed for everyone!!!! Lots of baby dust!!!!

(And who am I kidding? I'm sure I'll still check in everyday! Lol!)


----------



## HWPG

EWCM! woot woot! now just waiting for that pos opk and temp rise...


----------



## laustiredttc

hey sni, thats a really good way to look at things huni. Also good luck with the exams and let us know how you get on, glad those shots are not killng you :thumbup:

hw thats great news, bring on the pos opk. :happydance:

hey mama sorry to hear bout the neg test but like the girls say its very very early days yet. you will get your :bfp: huni i just know you will

ok question ladies: i have been doing the cbfm and opks, now both say i O and the cbfm really is reliable but my temps have not gone up by much at all?
started off 97.58 before apparent O and gone up to 98.17 is that enough?


----------



## HWPG

thanks laus! i have read that it needs to change by 0.4 or more (and stay up!), so i think your delta should be enough. i love your emoticons; they make me want to use them in real life.


----------



## laustiredttc

lol i think if i gave the thumbup to any of my friends in real life they would laugh and run away ha ha. But i most certainly do my happy dances when something turns good. 

Dudettes i know i said i wouldnt ss, but i have been having some serious dizzy spells today, like was out with my friend (who does'nt want children) and i near enough went west into a store window. Scared the sh*& out of me. :cry:

ps checked and i'm only 4dpo


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sniz-your strong and awesome! Glad your feeling better even if it's slight.

Hw-woohoo! :wohoo: pos opk right around the corner, get bd!!! :haha:

Laus-That's is a good enough temp rise. Looks and sounds good to me! FX :dust:

Thanks guys...i want to test tomorrow but afraid it'd be bfn again....temps look good to me but last month it was still above coverline day before I started af. I don't know how far above coverline they should be to be considered "up" and stay up to be pregnant???


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama i wish i could give you advice on that but i'm the worst at temping. I put my temps in ff though and t came back that i actually o and i am 4dpo as expected, woo hoo


----------



## HWPG

thru the magic of the interwebs (haha), i read that 18 days of elevated temps past ovulation for pregnancy - but seriously, who is charting bbt and waiting 18 days to test? i mean - if you're CHARTING, you prob already know your LP or thereabouts, so 18 days?! please! even i, the coward of hpts, would test! that being said, my temp didnt drop to coverline until at least 1 day after spotting/light bleeding. i even had to "fool" FF into putting it as my cd1. so yea.... nothing i just wrote was probably helpful! :dohh:


----------



## Snizuitz

Hw-- haha! Loved the end of your post! That's how I feel at the end of most my conversations.

Laus-- Yay! You O'd! I'd say that crazy dizzy spell is definitely a good sign! Fingers crossed!! Oh, and my fave of your emoticons is the kissing couple! :)

Mama--:dust: I'm sending positive karma your way!!

I use a lot of exclamation points.


----------



## TaylorDF

Hey ladies - haven't been on much today. I got wrapped up in cleaning the whole house and then started reading The Hobbit. Such a good book. I actually finished it too. Haha. 

Anywho - I am currently 6DPO still feeling little pinches right on the midline of my uterus. They're driving me batty! All hours of the day - pinch pinch pinch.... Pinch! And hmm. Oh my acne is ever so prevalent. Isn't that cute? I even have one sprouting in the corner of my mouth. So sexy.... Hmmm what else... OH! My boobs! They feel like they've been used as punching bags or something! Positively killing me! I can ONLY lay on my back! Not to mention my actual nip feels as if someone held a lighter to it then tried to soothe it with sand paper...... And ... Bloating. Frequently peeing. Extreme and ferocious irritability that ignites just as fast as it disappears. (my SIL caught the brunt end of it tonight and I have yet to apologize) because a) I'm still not feeling 'sorry' yet. And b) ... Well I simply just don't care. (See? I'm in a nasty mood. :-/ ) Run for the hills girls! Haha. 

Btw missy, I hope your trigger is wearing off better than mine because I know my husband thinks he married a troll. :-/ Agh. I really hope this results in a BFP for my husbands sake. :)


----------



## Brayr08

So,this is to the ladies who took the trigger shot: (some of this you probably already know if you've read our previous conversations, but I just felt I should remind you) The trigger made me have almost every symptom you can think of. I didn't start feeling naseous until 7DPO and I thought to myself, "This might be it! If the trigger shot was going to affect me this way, then it would have from the start, right???" So, tested 10DPO, very faint :bfp: went in for blood test :bfn:. Very dissappointing. So TRY not to read too much into anything :haha: HA! I garuntee once I am 1DPO I'll be a symptom spotting maniac! Also, TRY and be strong and not test until at least 12DPO. Which I know I will for sure wait. Anyways, that was my preaching for the day. I'm sure you'll all get your :bfp: (a REAL :bfp:), so none of this will matter anyways. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls glad your all well :) 

got up this morning and temp dropped to 98.04. sometimes i wish i never did charting it confuses the hell out of me and quite frankly sends me a bit :wacko:

Got a tx today from sil got her :baby: christening soon. The other bro's pregnant girl will be there, :( i am gearing up for it but not sure how i will cope with all of it :shrug:

also got a tx from my husbands, friends wife today as well, JUST after the sil tx. 'howz the trying going? she started same time as me :growlmad: wish these stupid feelings would just leave me alone. Or the stupid witches of eastwick :haha:


----------



## HWPG

morning! laus, i also hate my feelings. woke up this morning crying - is that possible? life is SO unfair, gr. then i put my big girl pants on and went to work. good luck with your family events; i usually end up surly and people avoid me without having to tell them to, ha.
my temps are confusing me - last month i had a nice 97.0 for 3 days before O, with a jump to 97.4 right after - beautiful! this month, i've had 3 days at 97.6, no pos opk. i guess i have a higher coverline this month? does that happen? and this morning i was like, "preseed? ewcm? semen? well, whatever's coming out of me, i had sex last night so i should be covered" (sorry, gross, but it has to have happened to others). TTC is so exhausting - "whats my temp? whats this goo? what day is it?" - i must say that OH is being ridiculously supportive and loving, esp after my bf's preg news. Here's to many BFPs on this thread! I'm sorry i'm so far behind you guys, but appreciate you letting me stick around!


----------



## TaylorDF

Yeah I know my symptoms are all trigger. I got triggered on August 1st and am not testing until the 16th. I am not in ANYWAY going to risk a false positive. I hate the way the trigger makes me feel. --- all of the symptoms of preg and no reward. Haha. I'm just ready for it to wear off or be real. I feel like I'm in purgatory. 

I know what you mean with the temping. I quit because I had bloodwork and stuff done for pre-O and post-O and everything so I was like - bump this crap... No more temping. And my temps looked like a two yea old's scribble anyway... :p and I can't use OPK's because of the trigger.

HWPG


----------



## HWPG

taylor, i'm so sorry you're having all those symptoms/reactions. 9 more days... you can do it!


----------



## Snizuitz

Taylor-- Ok, sometimes your posts look like I wrote them! I have exactly the same thing going on with the pinchy feelings in the uterus area the last day or so. Sometimes it downright hurts! My boobs aren't that sore, just a little. But I'm lucking out with the mood stuff so far-- not too witchy, just tired and foggy at the end of the day.

Bray-- Yeah, it's good for us to remember! It's easy to feel like, "Maybe...?" but there's no way to tell. Last month I started testing at 8dpo (I think) and kept testing until I got a clear negative so I would know how long the trigger stuck around. It was a full two weeks! Triggering is going to save me so much money on tests since I can't rely on them until I'm late for my period anyway! Lol.

I'm so glad right now that all of my friends who were pregnant had their babies earlier this year (except for one-- dang her!!). I don't have to hear about how wonderful it is to be pregnant. Now I just hear how horrible it is not to get any sleep. :) Serves them right, the jerks! They got preggers before me!


----------



## wanttobemum

Someone please enlighten me....what's a trigger? I thought i knew every trick in the book but obviously not :wacko:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bfn again today...temp went down a little more, no symptoms at all of anything...i don't think i'm gonna get my bfp this time, i'm starting to give up and just accept the 2 girls i do have, i've thought before god didn't want me to have more than 3..and the only reason he blessed me with being pregnant last time with my baby boy at 18 weeks was to prove i can carry a boy since i thought i couldnt. why did he have to take him away, why??? i'm getting sick of trying, i don't know if i can keep doing it anymore.


----------



## HWPG

oh Mama! i'm so so sorry you feel this way. i'm so sorry you're sad and frustrated. i have not had a loss but i do understand the feeling of literally _how_ do we keep going on? and then tomorrow comes and it starts all over. hug and love on your daughters today. and love on yourself also.


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all! 3DPO here, this is the first month we are really trying...been trying for few months but more in tune with body and more detailed this time. also hit right on with BD'ing since he ws home from work for week of fertility and ovulation. 

Symptoms 3DPO: Last night was having cramps in right side and lower back just for 10 mins or so. little cm, and had to pee like 3 times in middle of night....not sure if just drinking to much juice but i know thats early to tell n lol. when should we all test? hard to wait ;/


----------



## HWPG

i apologize in advance for all the posts - i need to talk....
got a text from best friend "dr confirmed pregnancy! baby due in april!" then another one saying "you and OH need to get busy so we can have babies together!" - so i wrote back "it's not for lack of trying" - but i wanted to write: i know that you are trying to be lighthearted and encouraging, but really, you know we're trying and your comment is a bit insensitive. oh yea, and a reminder that you did what so far i have not been able to do.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i guess we both feel helpless hw...i'm sorry and she shouldn't have tx you that. At least the tx wasn't all about her, at least she mentioned having a baby same time as you, but she should know your trying and how bad you want it and the less talk the better! :haha: sorry, i had too! Hope things get better soon and I'm here to listen and vent all you want, post all you want cuz I will too and I don't care...just getting it off my chest. If my temp doesn't go back up tomorrow i'm not testing tomorrow.


----------



## JennyBLove

HWPG said:


> i apologize in advance for all the posts - i need to talk....
> got a text from best friend "dr confirmed pregnancy! baby due in april!" then another one saying "you and OH need to get busy so we can have babies together!" - so i wrote back "it's not for lack of trying" - but i wanted to write: i know that you are trying to be lighthearted and encouraging, but really, you know we're trying and your comment is a bit insensitive. oh yea, and a reminder that you did what so far i have not been able to do.


Hey :) i soooo understand how your feeling! It sucks seeing everyone around you falling pregnant. Especially the ones that arent even trying lol. how long have you been trying? i'm new here so not sure what i doing yet lol. But yeah she is not being very light about your feelings, i mean wouldnt we all love to just fall preg same time our friends do but it doesnt always happen like that lol. she needs to understand how stressful it can be.


----------



## laustiredttc

oooooh my wonderful ladies i just want to give you both great big :hugs:

mama, i'm really sorry about the neg. Don't give up huni, sometimes in the months that you have no symps turn out to be the best. :hugs:

hw, just vent, vent, vent, and i totally agree hun it was a bit insensitive of her to say that to you. Just try to hold on huni, don't let all of it get ya. I know its hard, trust me i'm going throughout the day today with a little low then i'm like, 'no i will not go down that road!!! Here anytime huni, always :hugs:

hey taylor and sni, must be hard trying to ignore false symps but i know you girls are strong and like i said before its nice you both have each other to compare stuff :thumbup:

howz things for you bray, howd'it go today?

shobbs whats happen girl, where you at?

oh and welcome to our new ladies :hi:

update: BLOODY NOTHING :haha:


----------



## TaylorDF

Just to throw this out there - I think you ladies should utilize this outlet as a little venting outlet!! Sometimes ridiculously fertile friends, doting relatives, and dear husbands just can't quite understand. I'm, personally, more than happy to listen and delve into any venting you got. We need to! <3 



And yes. Ignoring "symptoms" is as easy as ignoring a roach on a wall. (I don't have roaches) hahaha


----------



## laustiredttc

hey taylor trust me girlie there has been ALOT of us girls venting here beforehand lol

But yeah sometimes its good to get all the crap off ya chest, let it all out. 
i still have to scream into my pillow everynow and again, just for a physical release. 
I suppose bd is a physical release but don't want to be having a 360 degree exorcist moment halve way through it, scare the sh&* out of dh and his little foot soldiers.

Listen to me rambling on AGAIN, i need gagging!!!!


----------



## Snizuitz

wanttobemum-- A trigger shot is something they can give you to make you ovulate. In my case, I took Pregnyl which is the HCG hormone (the same that HPTs test for, so you can see the issue with testing before it's out of the system). 

Mama and HW-- hugs!! I have to say, I actually think it's good for all of us to hear the venting-- it helps us feel normal! :) I'm so sorry you are going through this. This is seriously one of the hardest things I've ever done in my life. BUT it will all be worth it someday. Whenever I get to hold my little one, however they get to me, I know I will just think that I would do it all again to have them in my life.

Welcome newbies! and :dust: to all!


----------



## HWPG

love this thread; love the support; love having a place to let it all out. thank you!
on a ttc note - yesterday's ewcm does not compare to todays - holy handful! And yes, i *do* want to leave work early to dtd; what's wrong with that? hahaha! here's a question, though: if we dtd last night, and supposed to tomorrow (SMEP), and i dont actually have a pos opk yet, even though i have ewcm - do we a) keep on the every other day SMEP plan or b) take advantage of the cm, even though it might end up being like 5 days of dtd in a row? suggestions?


----------



## Mlaaron

I know exactly what u r going through. I am on ww number 2 and I can test on the 14th of August. This waiting is killing me. I have been exceptionally tired during the day and can't sleep at night. I had cramping after the iui for about 4days. Have not had any other symptoms other than breast tenderness.


----------



## TaylorDF

HWPG - We DTD 5days in a row. I don't know how that helps you - but we did. Haha. I would totally take advantage of your EWCM. If all else fails its still a good time. :)


----------



## TaylorDF

So I have to share this little piece of funny with you ladies -- My husband continuously tells me I'm pregnant. He keeps saying "I don't know what it is, but I just know you're pregnant. I know it!" - Even tonight for dinner I had spicy homemade chipotle burritos, coffee, and wine then (obviously) was stricken with heartburn and indigestion. Immediately he says "BECAUSE YOU'RE PREGNANT!" .... No honey. I'm just now 7dpo... Aka not pregnant. So as the night went on and we got in the bed - he snuggled up to me as I was reading. He comments on the fact that my skin is hot to the touch and I'm putting of extreme amounts of body heat - to the point where he had to be completely not touching me. Usually I'm about as warm and cozy as a cinderblock so he, of course, went on and on about how it MUST mean I'm pregnant and that it's his 'little boy' in there. I swear he just makes me laugh sometimes. And last - which to me is the funniest - he says "ok how about this: how about, just between the two of us, we say you're pregnant. No matter what happens on the 16th. You'll just be pregnant for extra long without any symptoms." ... I immediately thought to myself "oh dear. He's cracked. I'm going to have to send him away now to a loony bin and then I REALLY can't get pregnant!" (haha). He was obviously joking and every time he talks about how badly he wants a baby it definitely boosts my spirit and helps me press on. We haven't been TTC for super long and we definitely have age on our side so I do think that really does help motivate us to not be knocked into the ground. I don't know. We'll see. According to my crazy husband I'll be pregnant from now until I give birth. (crackhead) <3 but goodness do I love him.


----------



## laustiredttc

lol taylor, wish my husband was like that. I think he is scared to say anything to me about :baby: incase i erupt into an inferno of emotions around him :haha:

hw, the smep says every other day until you get your pos opk, but i just say GO FOR IT GIRL and have fun :)

welcome mlaaron :hi:

got my boods today and also have my smear on the same day. The last results came back as borderline abnormal so hopefully this time they will be fine. Also hope my bloods come back that i'm O fx

i am petrified of needles and i am already starting to hyperventilate writing this. Its 9.20am here, bloods at 10am then smear at 2pm :cry:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck laus..i hate needles too, hope you have a great day other than that.


----------



## HWPG

good morning!
laus, you have already had your blood drawn and i think smear at this point - it seems you're about 7 hours ahead of me. hope it all went ok!
unfortunately, we did not take advantage of the slippery.... we went fishing (for real, on a boat in an ocean, i'm not using "fishing" as a euphemism (this time ;) ) last night and did not get home til 10p, where we promptly fell asleep. opk this AM was darker, but not dark, and we only "missed" one day - so if i get the pos opk tonight, we'll go 3 days, and see what happens. i HAVE to believe i'm still in.... even though it feels like it will NEVER happen. :( 
btw, did i mention about my best friend being preggers, after 2 months, and then telling me i had to hurry up and get busy? oh, i mentioned it? cause i'm still dwelling..... 
welcome to the new people - be prepared for some funny stuff on this thread - it's a great bunch of straightforward support system women!
update on everyone else?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

temp still up and higher than this time last month... but bfn again this morning. I'M DONE! I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## HWPG

MamaTo2Girls said:


> temp still up and higher than this time last month... but bfn again this morning. I'M DONE! I'm throwing in the towel.

oh! Mama! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TaylorDF

Mama! Aren't you only 9DPO?!


----------



## HWPG

um, advice please: just went to the bathroom: ewcm and BRIGHT red blood. a decent amount. wtf? wtf is going on with my body? this has not happened before. wtf....


----------



## TaylorDF

HW - I've heard that ovulation can cause bleeding. You think it possible?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Taylor, yes only 9...last time I was preg I got a bfp on cd24...i just am losing hope and feel nothing, no symptoms and last month my af came on cd27...usually not that short. :/

Hw-not sure hun, hope it's nothing bad and goes away!:hugs:


----------



## HWPG

i have heard that also but.... bright red? i thought it was supposed to be like, old-ish. and my opk hasnt come up yet! i guess i'll be checking all day... stupid stupid body. stupid ttc. stupid fertile people. stupid everything.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh mama wish i could give you a real one huni :hugs: its not ove till its over!!

hw, i really dont know hun? i have never heard of people bleeding around O. I would def make an app at the docs just to get their opinion on it huni. I wish i had more advice to give you chic, it is bit strange. Just wondering, (throwing it out there) whether you might have O earlier than you thought and if its IB? 

Went the docs to day had both things done, very unpleasant!!! i am absolutely zonked, these frickin dizzy spells won't leave me either :growlmad:

Still don't feel too stressed about things, just got it into my head this month that it prob wont happen, the feeling lightens the load as i am not getting my hopes up then. Also i have zero symptoms to report which i'm ok with :)


----------



## HWPG

i was thinking that maybe i O'd earlier also but all symptoms point to it happening *as we speak*. opk getting darker, lots of ewcm, timing is right (cd16), temps, etc.... all that being said, i did a (frantic) google search - so awkward on work computer - and found that it's really not uncommon to have bleeding during O, for a full 1 or 2 days! .... so, i'm going to see what the rest of the day holds, DTD tonight, keep POAS, and probably eat my weight in chocolate, then workout for 2 hours straight. have i said "stupid body" yet today?! gar! thanks for all the support and allowing me to ramble on....


----------



## JennyBLove

HWPG said:


> i was thinking that maybe i O'd earlier also but all symptoms point to it happening *as we speak*. opk getting darker, lots of ewcm, timing is right (cd16), temps, etc.... all that being said, i did a (frantic) google search - so awkward on work computer - and found that it's really not uncommon to have bleeding during O, for a full 1 or 2 days! .... so, i'm going to see what the rest of the day holds, DTD tonight, keep POAS, and probably eat my weight in chocolate, then workout for 2 hours straight. have i said "stupid body" yet today?! gar! thanks for all the support and allowing me to ramble on....

I spot during O every month!! when the egg implants in wall or whatever it can cause bleeding, mines only when i wipe maybe lil on panties tmi lol but for real it happens, is it alot?


----------



## laustiredttc

wow i have never heard of that before? i would not worry too much then hw. Just carry on as normal huni.

Ps i hope you enjoy your chocolate and dont work out in the gym too hard!


----------



## HWPG

thanks Jenny! um, it was two wipes worth (sorry! gross i know!) - but startling. And unexpected. oh well, i'm going forward with it. i thought i'd use a "pantyliner" - work provides them in our bathrooms - but yae, this is a qualified adult diaper! geesh, are we in the dark ages? THANK YOU EVERYONE for posting and encouraging. *sigh* Big glass of wine tonight, ovulating or not!


----------



## laustiredttc

hw i say DO IT!! Sometimes you just gotta relax and let it all go. good luck huni, let us know how you get on with it?


----------



## TaylorDF

Stupid fertile people for real!!!!! HAHAHAH!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

i agree, stupid stupid stupid!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

feeling crampy....hmmmm kinda felt like this lastnight too...it's on and off


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh and yesterday for sure and maybe even the day before that when i temped...i think it went down some because of battery dying...yesterday morn it said to change battery but never did cuz it still was working and set a new battery by it in case i needed one this morn. took it this morn first time said 97.52 then battery died and changed the battery and then took again and 97.89. i just felt if i was to get bfp i would at lest got it today but man i hope i'm wrong...these next few days are gonna be hell..

hw-hope it goes away and it stops. hope later you get the 2 dark lines you've been looking for.


----------



## Brayr08

So here is my update~Yey! Finally something somewhat exciting to talk about:haha:~ I went to the doc today for my blood work and internal ultra sound and I have 3 follicles that could potentially release mature eggs, 23cm, 20cm & 14cm:happydance:. They injected me with my trigger shot and so tomorrow DH and I are going to get an IUI done! I plan on starting to test on the 19th, which I know is early, but I won't contact the FS unless after a couple of test the :bfp: gets darker instead of lighter(I know I'm a gluton for punishment:shrug:). I'm really really hoping it works! My birthday is on the 25th and that would be an amazing birthday present!!!


----------



## JennyBLove

HWPG said:


> thanks Jenny! um, it was two wipes worth (sorry! gross i know!) - but startling. And unexpected. oh well, i'm going forward with it. i thought i'd use a "pantyliner" - work provides them in our bathrooms - but yae, this is a qualified adult diaper! geesh, are we in the dark ages? THANK YOU EVERYONE for posting and encouraging. *sigh* Big glass of wine tonight, ovulating or not!



Yeah two wipes worth sounds just like me when i get it!! :) i was freaking out when it first happend but researched n found it its pretty commen but some dont! kinda nice to know your ovulating by spotting though! this month however i only did a few tiny drops tho but i knew that was still on O day. lol it will only when i use bathroom n maybe the day after too but mostly at once. :)


----------



## TaylorDF

Ok. So I'm officially 7dpo today. I just had the most ridiculous stab/sharp cramp ever right in the center of my uterus. Like a legitimate stab feeling. WHAT was that!? >:-(


----------



## Snizuitz

Yay! Bray- I hope you catch those eggos! Those are great numbers! :) I did the test early thing last month after the trigger and it was... ok. I knew that I should see lines, but it was still hard to remind myself that "it could just be the trigger". But, you're right! If that line gets darker that means it's positive!! Fx!

So, I had a crazy day yesterday. I had a ton of CM all day. I thought it would be drying up by now. Hubby and I BD'd like we were teenagers which makes me wonder if he's affected by whatever hormones are raging in my messed up body. He thought maybe I had a second ovulation or something. That sounds crazy, right? (And there's still a part of me that hopes it's true! Two chances to win!)

This morning, my temp dropped almost to my cover line which is weird. I started getting the nausea like I did last month yesterday and it's continued today. The joy of symptoms that could just be caused by the meds. Hooray.

Hw, I second your "stupid body" comments. But about me.


----------



## HWPG

Bray! great news!bring a good book to read and i encourage you to lay horizontal for 10-15 mins after iui - you should insist on it. if, in some world, i dont get my period by ~20th, i'll be testing also.
Mama, your temps are still high - that's good news! Laus and taylor and jenny and everyone, thanks so much! after googling, half the articles say "ov bleeding is a sign of fertility" and the other half say "bleeding mid-cycle could be a sign of something bad happening" - awesome! who cares? wine and bd-ing tonight!


----------



## Snizuitz

Taylor, just saw your post. I have been having those same stabby pains the last few days. Less today tho. Maybe implantation?

Let's hope!! FX!


----------



## JennyBLove

TaylorDF said:


> Ok. So I'm officially 7dpo today. I just had the most ridiculous stab/sharp cramp ever right in the center of my uterus. Like a legitimate stab feeling. WHAT was that!? >:-(


i have been getting those today and last few days like lil sharp stabs in right side only hmmmmm.....my my breast ache but thats usually af :/


----------



## JennyBLove

Brayr08 said:


> So here is my update~Yey! Finally something somewhat exciting to talk about:haha:~ I went to the doc today for my blood work and internal ultra sound and I have 3 follicles that could potentially release mature eggs, 23cm, 20cm & 14cm:happydance:. They injected me with my trigger shot and so tomorrow DH and I are going to get an IUI done! I plan on starting to test on the 19th, which I know is early, but I won't contact the FS unless after a couple of test the :bfp: gets darker instead of lighter(I know I'm a gluton for punishment:shrug:). I'm really really hoping it works! My birthday is on the 25th and that would be an amazing birthday present!!!



Wow seems like you got everything covered Hope you get ur bfp, i'm not to familiar with iui but have a feeling i will be there too at some point :)


----------



## TaylorDF

HW - HIGH FIVE for BD & Wine!!! 

Jenny & Sniz - FX! Maybe implantation!! 

... Wasn't getting pregnant supposed to be easy and natural and carefree and everything? *scoffs* I spy with my little eye the OPPOSITE of all of that.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray-thats great news! Praying for you, FX and good luck! :hugs:

Hw-thanks and i doubt it's something bad then if it's never happened before, maybe it's just really good chance this month? Hope so, good luck to you. Fx :hugs: 

:dust: to all my girls~!


----------



## laustiredttc

wow you girls are on a roll, go away for hmmmmmm, thinking............maybe....................5mins ha ha

bray thats awesome news huni fx girlie

mama temps are looking very good my friend.

all you ladies sound like its all going well at the moment.

dont want to ruin the pma, i wont either its just i still have bloody no symptoms whatsoever, nothing, nada, niete, zilch basically FUCK ALL he he oh not sure i'm allowed to say that :blush:

i'm cool though, just chilaxin at the moment reading fifty shades of grey, anyone read it?

frickin awesome. if my husband is flagging next month i'm going to get him to read a couple of chapters, that will have him galloping again. :devil:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

every time i wipe (tmi) there's a little tiny glob of yellow/white mucus?


----------



## Brayr08

mama-I think that's good!!! Are you planning on testing tomarrow?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

already tested 2 days in a row and bfn so why not...as long as temp stays up in morn and don't go down. feeling hopeless and out though just cuz i figured i wouldve got bfp by now, but maybe i'm just not expecting it to be from the previous months... hope it's a good sign, thanks Bray!


----------



## TaylorDF

Mama I'm having the same thing. -- the yellow is usually post-ovulatory because it is goop from the corpus luteum (yellow body).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hmm, thanks for that tidbit taylor... hope tomorrow morning i have some good news to report! Expecting af between sat (11th)-wed (15th).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

this last time i went there wasn't any...but checked with finger (tmi again, sorry!!!) and cp feels low and it's white/lotiony... i've been drinking a lot more than usual and i notice because usually i barely have a 16.9 oz bottle of water and maybe a soda...today i've had more than that maybe not a whole lot but its something and i'm hot.... probably all in my head.


----------



## HWPG

I've got it all crossed for you Mama... Everything you're saying sounds good, sure hoping it ends well also! Oh BFP!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Hw! Enough about me!... did you take a opk again did they get darker? did you stop spotting?


----------



## HWPG

Opk was no darker. Only had that one time bathroom murder scene - I mean, spotting. Literally, put a liner in: nothing. Nada the rest of the day! So weird.. And of course I've done hours on the net... Hoping it's ov bleeding, a "good sign of fertility". supposed to happen right before O, so why am I on this? I've got to get me horizontal!


----------



## laustiredttc

guess no-one has read it then? ok well i very much recommend.

update: 7dpo, backache and thats it really. i had some pinkish/brownish cm last night but i KNOW that is from the smear i had yesterday! temp 98.34. 

how are you girls doing?


----------



## HWPG

Going to the beach today with my nephew. Will check back later. Happy Thursday!


----------



## TaylorDF

8DPO today. Still little twinges and pinches. 8 more days until I can test (DANGIT).... Very little to no CM at all. Last month I had CM until the day I had my period. Now none after O this month. Very strange. But that's really it for me. Nothing too exciting. 

... Gosh - y'all will already be starting your next cycle while I'm sitting around twittling my thumbs just waiting for August 16 to HURRY THE H UP!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-never read it and doubt i will...not a big book reader, only read twilight series books.

Hw-have fun at the beach! glad the spotting stopped! Wish yo'd get your positive opk already, hows your temps looking?

Taylor-Such a long wait but we've done it before and that day will eventually come hope it goes by fast for you, somehow.

10dpo today...temp still up but bfn again i'm done testing unless i miss my af. :cry: Hope the damng :witch: don't come and the egg just implanted later than last time.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw have fun at the beach.

hey mama really sorry about the bfn, maybe wait until af time huni? ps i read the twilight series and loved them. If you like them try reading a discovery of witches, its along the same lineish? but very very good. I love reading, keeps me sane :)

taylor i am only 7dpo so kind of wit ya hun.

nothing special going on here at all. no cm now, nothing, no symptoms at all?
oh well :shrug:


----------



## Brayr08

So bored!!! Sitting here waiting to do our IUI. There is a 4 hour gap between DH getting it on w/a cup & the procedure. Since it's a 2 hour drive to get here it's not like we can just go home in-between. Thankfully, I'm down to the last 25 minutes...Thank God!!!


----------



## Snizuitz

Bray-- I am so sorry! What a hassle!

Laus-- No, I never read it, but I am reading Discovery of Witches right now! It is really good so far, but I'm not much for romance books, so I don't know. My friend who LOVES romance recommended it. She said it isn't too romance-y, but it's already starting to feel like it might be. You know, lots of meaningful looks! Lol.

Taylor-- I'm right there with you! I'll be testing on the 16th (if I'm smart).There's really no point testing earlier because the trigger might still be lingering, but I sometimes can't stop myself!

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## JennyBLove

Brayr08 said:


> So bored!!! Sitting here waiting to do our IUI. There is a 4 hour gap between DH getting it on w/a cup & the procedure. Since it's a 2 hour drive to get here it's not like we can just go home in-between. Thankfully, I'm down to the last 25 minutes...Thank God!!!



oooo good LUck!!!! so cool! is it really expensive to do that?? i've always wondered!!


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone!
great day at the beach! can honestly say i didnt think about ttc all day - too busy keeping up with a 3 yo. thanks again for all your support yesterday; i just had that one bathroom visit and nothing else! very strange, hoping it was a good sign, but time will tell. temps are still low. opk neg this AM (will test tonight). by far i'm the odd man out for ov'ing, but i appreciate you letting me tag along!
mama, sorry about the bfn. it doesnt get easier....
bray, good luck! hope the procedure went well - love that your drs office has internet so you can get on BnB, hehe.
laus, sni, and taylor - it's not too far away, only 1 week!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girlies hope all is well

bray glad you had a nice time at the beach and here anytime hun :)

sni, yeah bit of a romantic novel but interesting all the same lol. PS yes i would wait until 16th just to be on the safe side

Hey bray, oooh very exciting times, i really hope the iui works for you both hun fx and :dust:

i'm 8dpo and i just know i'm out. I dont even have the sniff of a symptom. Seriously, no cm, dry as a bone, no twinges at all, no sore boobs, dizziness, headaches etc.....

the only thing is my temp gone up to 98.48. 

i'm not to down about this month but i do wonder how i am going to cope at my brothers daughters christening? I will need to gather my strength from somewhere!


----------



## laustiredttc

ps just had a mahoosive argument with the dh, It's not even 9am yet? this is also how i know its not gonna work this month as i always get irritated around this time :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-well your not out until she shows and sometimes women get preggo with no symptoms at all and feel like af is coming.... still have fx for you! :hugs:

My temp is still up today only went down .08 degrees... cd26 today, 11dpo...did not test this morning, didn't want to see another bfn. Last month my af came day after today and that also was a short month for me, i usually at least have a 28-30 day cycle. So, not sure when af is gonna come, hope she doesn't.

How are the rest of you?


----------



## HWPG

morning! i feel frustrated today - i'd cd17 and had all these great signs of Ov, but no pos opk. and i've been quite attentive, poas twice a day, and even asked OH for confirmation about how dark or light the test line is. FF is not helpful: "it appears you ovulated between cd7 and cd16". um, thanks. temp is still "down" - it's about where it was after O last month, but not any higher than any other temp this month. and i'm panicked that either i missed a pos opk or that i had all the symptoms and no O. :( i want to say i'm not too bothered, but i'm annoyed that things were going to so well and then... wtf happened? maybe it's still coming, maybe not. i just hope that every other day is frequent enough.... stupid body. stupid taking my temp every morning. stupid everything.


----------



## HWPG

and laus, i have the same thing here.... OH is short fused because of some home improvement projects we have going, and i am because of my frustrating body (see above), so our conversations are like, "good morning! i love you! hey, (insert inane comment, like why didnt you put the cap on the toothpaste?)" reply: "why do you have to be all over me about the toothpaste, woman!?!" reply, "whoa, ok, chill the f out".... proceed to 10 mins of stupid fighting, and then both sides apologizing like kids on a playground and being friends again. and then repeat 1 hour later over what to watch on TV. stupid hormones.


----------



## TaylorDF

9 DPO today. The pinching as finally ceased. Now the few things I notice are when I button my pants, the pressure of them pushed up against my uterus/ovaries hurts. Like I'm about to start my period.-- but I NEVER get this before my period. Ever. And I have absolutely no appetite. I have had to force myself to eat the past two or three days. My stomach itself was GROWLING at 2am last night but I still didn't feel 'hungry'... It's weird because I LOVE to eat. ANDDD last but not least - creamy CM, VERY sore boobs, and a general malaise feeling ............... I'm so ready for the trigger and all it's synthetic glory to be out of my system. ..


----------



## TaylorDF

HWPG - that was EXACTLY what happened to us last night!! Ridiculous!!! We fought yesterday because (after a large BBQ dinner) he said "hmmm I need a snack." so I said "there's that yummy left over Mexican rice from last night. Just heat that up." "No I'm not really wanting that." "ok (I suggest 8 more things all oh which he declines)" and then I say "OK WELL NEVER MIND. Figure it out yourself!!!!" (you can pretty much fill in the rest of the stupid argument that should never have been an argument in the first place. Oops. And it was the same apology style as yours "babe. I love you and I don't want to fight. I don't even know what exactly just happened." then all was fine. ...... What is wrong w me? Hahaja


----------



## JennyBLove

hehe doesnt sound like anything wrong with you lol sounds like he was just be indecisive lol......little bickering is okay hehe me n my guy do it all the time!!! then it ends with the same thing "baby i love you" they funny. men got pms too but its called something else but they get it every mo too but of course its nothing like us and our horomones look it up sometimme :) hehe


----------



## HWPG

i blame the men - they know we're hormonal/stressed/frustrated/sad! geesh, can't they just be charming and lovely and make dinner? :haha:


----------



## JennyBLove

Right hehehe! yeah i hate when they see us crabby or irritatd and say " aww its just ur rag" and dont take us serious lol like no i would be same way even if it wasn't lol hahaha. thankfully my guy is the chef in the house, but hes gone for three weeks this time for work :( so just me to cook, at least i dont have to hear whineing ;) the only thing on my nerves today is my annoying a$$ cats lol tearin the house apart lol


----------



## TaylorDF

Ahahaha Jenny I have two cats and the one (my baby) jumps on all the tables and counters and is SUCH a freak. He gets sprayed in the face w water and STILL doesn't get down. He knocks everything off the countertops and tables and insists on sleeping on any and all clean blankets, pillow cases, sheets, couch cushions, etc. he must really like the smell of fabric softener.


----------



## JennyBLove

TaylorDF said:


> Ahahaha Jenny I have two cats and the one (my baby) jumps on all the tables and counters and is SUCH a freak. He gets sprayed in the face w water and STILL doesn't get down. He knocks everything off the countertops and tables and insists on sleeping on any and all clean blankets, pillow cases, sheets, couch cushions, etc. he must really like the smell of fabric softener.

hehehe me to i have two n OMG they drive me nuts sometimes/alot....belle the girl just knocked a dish off the counter, water does not work with mine either ever, i just make that loud TSSSSS noise and they scatter lol try that!!! works everytime!! just to calm them down i give em soft fodd so they fill up and go to sleep lol or ill play with them till they are passed out haha. yeah they love clean sheets n stuff. get her a laser light to wear her out!!! :) my boy will come up and nibble me and hit me to pay attention to him haha creep


----------



## TaylorDF

For all intensive purposes I'm counting this perpetual cramping ( 5dpo onward ) a good sign. HCG or no HCG.


----------



## HWPG

i just realized that next weekend, my best friend is coming for a couple days. you all know- the one who just told me she's pregnant. *sigh* "oh lord give me strength (not to be a good friend, 'cause i can do that, but to not have her hear me cry at the end of the night)". 
i like your positive attitude, Taylor. Hold on to good thoughts!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

warning (tmi)... sorry but need opinions please!... i'm 11dpo if af same as last month (26 days)which I'm cd26 today so kind of expecting af tomorrow maybe? never had a short cycle like that so not sure if be the same, usually i'm 28-30 day cycle but anyways i just went pee and had a little glob of pinkish/brownish mucus, not blood but mucus...so after i was done, i checked with my finger inside and swirled around my cervix and pulled it out but clear?..no blood, nothing so thought if I was gonna start af tomorrow that there would be some indication on my finger when i checked? ill have to check again later...what do you gals think? isnt implantation spotting, actual blood or can it be mucus too? just gave me a little hope is all, so i'm curious?


----------



## HWPG

so, with no experience of my own, but from word of mouth of many of my friends, they DEF had "weird" discharge in the beginning of pregnancy - truly ranging from blood (red) to what it sounds like you are describing, Mama - sorta like CM texture but with color. I will say as a caveat - i have also done the "pre-AF swirl" and found nothing, but then still got attacked by the Witch.... i dunno, i'm sorry if that is not helpful, but i still think it could go either way. (but i'm still chanting and crossing for you!!!)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks hw... i shouldn't get my hopes up...i'm never gonna get preggo again it seems. we've never had to really try this hard...i just want to give up. will pray that god gives you strength and courage to get through next weekend. Hopefully she won't mention it at all, and not rub it in your face.


----------



## HWPG

i'm honestly sorry that i'm useless when it comes to advice. i seriously think that ANY sign of anything, anytime, could go either way - so i understand your frustration. blood? either way. CM? either way. cramps? either way. gas? bloating? emotions? acne? i, also, feel like it will never happen to me - i have no kids, never been pregnant, nothing - and i feel like it will always be that way. so, i'm having wine tonight for dinner, woot woot! cheers to my ladies :)


----------



## JennyBLove

HWPG said:


> i'm honestly sorry that i'm useless when it comes to advice. i seriously think that ANY sign of anything, anytime, could go either way - so i understand your frustration. blood? either way. CM? either way. cramps? either way. gas? bloating? emotions? acne? i, also, feel like it will never happen to me - i have no kids, never been pregnant, nothing - and i feel like it will always be that way. so, i'm having wine tonight for dinner, woot woot! cheers to my ladies :)


yeah i understand that, i'm kinda same way....i always think maybe its cuz of preg but also think prolly just af......ive been preg one time and honestly it was the exacct same syptoms except when i was two weeks late my friends mom said she thought i was n i said nah no im not all i had was sore nipples, but agian i was younger like 5 yearss ago n wasnt trying to. either way if this is not my month ill be fine cuz im going out of town on next friday till monday to see my man <3 n ill wanna have drinks lol but either way i'm good hehe


----------



## Brayr08

Mama-I have read that blood mixed in w/cm can be a sign of pregnancy, but as HW said, almost every pregnancy symptom can be associated w/AF...that stupid :witch: Are you planning on testing tomorrow?

HWPG-Good luck w/your friend. If she truly is a good friend, she shouldn't be upset/offended even if you do end up crying by the end of the night. 

AFM: The IUI went well. DH had over 98 million good :spermy: post wash :happydance: so you'd think that one of those little guys would end up bumping into an egg.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes bray if temp still up in am i suppose i will test again...if neg i am sure i'm out. if still no af by wed i will maybe test again since that is the latest i should get af. thanks.. how are you feeling? :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

I'm so sorry! I owe you all an apology. I am clearly grumpy and I'm sorry I posted such a downer response. Mama, specifically, I was not trying to kill your buzz, and I'm very sorry. I will take the grumps to the vent thread next time. Sorry.


----------



## HWPG

Bray, great news! Yay!
Jenny, have fun with your man :)


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies!

Grats, Bray!! Woo hoo!! Let's hope those little guys have their maps or GPS or whatever it is they need!

I finished my test this morning and I'm SO glad that's over! Now we wait and see if I passed. We'll find out in 5 weeks. 

But the test I really want to pass is this coming week!! I'm 8dpo today and the pinching has stopped totally. I feel pretty normal except for some nausea (yay, HCG trigger!). So, last month (I double checked) I got my first negative after trigger 12 dpo. That means I could test on Tuesday if I'm the same as last month. What are the chances?

Of course, now that I've realized that, what are the chances I won't test on Tuesday and then drive myself crazy until AF either comes or doesn't? Slim to none, my friends!

Hw-- I don't think you ever have to apologize for venting! That's what we're all here for-- to support each other as we get through this whole deal. :hugs:


----------



## TaylorDF

Haha! Sniz don't risk it! Just waittttt. ;) easier said than done, right? Haha. 

Well it's 5:48AM right now. Woke up at 4am because of extreme thirst, heartburn, and I had to pee... Simultaneously. -- I've fixed the thirst (kind of) and the pee situation but the sour stomach and heartburn is keeping me up. ... For the past 2 hrs. Ugh.

It was so weird, but I actually dreamed I was in my RE's office and he was showing me how to insert progesterone pills because I was pregnant and needed supplementing. It was a very vivid dream. It felt SO real!! When I woke up I was like........ DAMN! A DREAM! NOOO!!! :-[ But oh well. Such is the reality that is life. 

Gosh. It's almost 6 and I would literally trample a litter of bunnies to inhale some boneless wild west wings from Wild Wing Cafe. I have been thinking about them since yesterday afternoon. If I could pair the wings with fettuccine Alfredo and an eggroll with a side of chocolate milk I would be a HAPPY person. Oh my goodness. Haha. :) gosh im being an odd duck. Maybe because it's 6am....... Wait is it August 16th yet? :p 

Oh and - goodmorning ladies. ;)


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies! Another day, another ambigious temp. Meh.
Today we are having some house work done, so I'm going to make myself scarce. Hoping to buy some new shoes. I love how funny you gals are; thanks for starting my morning off with a smile.


----------



## TaylorDF

Ambiguous is better than definitive though, yes? You're not out until the wretch appears. Hope you get a cute pair of shoes!! ;)


Yesterday and today I decided to start temping again (don't have it on FF). Yesterday my temp was 98.65 and today it's an even 99.0. I wish I would have continued temping through O and everything but I was getting annoyed with it and didn't want the results to be affected by the trigger (since it does alter it slightly) but today is 10dpo so I'm 12dpt and do have an elevated temp. Good sign good sign! I'm keeping my FX'd!! :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies :hi:

bray congrats hope the little swimmers go for gold fx

hey mama, did you test, howz things?

hw good luck with the friend i'm sure you will be ok huni :) 

sni, taylor when do the shots come out the system and when are you ladies testing again?

hope you have fun jenny with your guy

update: 9dpo, cracked and took a test :bfn: no symptoms


----------



## TaylorDF

Laus - "Technically" you can test 11dpt BUT it's not recommended as everyone's body removes the HCG at different levels with the base amount being 1000IU/24 hrs. So a 10000IU trig SHOULD take 10 days. I'm waiting until 17DPT because I'll be 15DPO.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:bfn: pretty sure i'm out...just waiting for :witch: to arrive and start a new cycle.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

guess i spoke too soon... :witch: is here! day 1 and ready for a new cycle. This time I am not taking any hpts unless i'm late or feel preggo. I believe I just have been trying to hard and so this time i'm done trying so hard, it will happen if it's meant to be.


----------



## TaylorDF

Mama - Ah the wicked witch came. Hate it for you - but at least you're able to begin a new cycle that's less stressful so when you do get pregnant it'll be a healthier environment for baby and you! FX that this is YOUR cycle girl. <3 <3


----------



## JennyBLove

MamaTo2Girls said:


> guess i spoke too soon... :witch: is here! day 1 and ready for a new cycle. This time I am not taking any hpts unless i'm late or feel preggo. I believe I just have been trying to hard and so this time i'm done trying so hard, it will happen if it's meant to be.




awww sucky :( well at least u have short cycles :) and ur daughters are so cute in that pic :). hopefully this cycle will be it for ya!!! i have feeling mine not this mo either if so she'll be comming round the corner enough.


----------



## laustiredttc

mama :hugs: i agree as well huni, sometimes its better to just take a step back from it all. fx huni for this cycle for you

talor i originally was going to test on the 17th as well. I tested today coz i just thought bugger it. it wasnt even fmu lol, what was i thinking :dohh:

i just know though that this cycle is a bust, gut feeling i guess :shrug:

i dont even think that i will be with dh for next cycle as i have the christening around the same time as O but actually i dont mind as i think i could do with a month off!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are all well :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

Mama-- Dang it. I'm really sorry! But you sound upbeat which is great! Fingers crossed for next cycle!

Taylor-- what's with the random cravings?! Hot wings and chocolate milk? I never get that with my trigger-- sounds more like a hopeful symptom to me!! I hope Wednesday hurries up and gets here so we can find out! :) I hope your dream is your body telling you what's next!!! :dust:

I've had CRAZY dreams the last two days, but that has happened to me late in the cycle before. Last night's takes the cake: I was helping my friends out as volunteers for the Olympics at my old high school (which is in Hong Kong). The big problem was that the computers all had viruses and my husband had to fix them and then I found out he bought a Mini Cooper. Huh? Total weirdness! lol!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thank you all, good luck to the rest of you and fingers crossed, :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry mama :cry:


----------



## TaylorDF

I know, right?! It's weird! But it's true! When I woke up at 4AM all I could think about was Wild West wings. It was weird. And the chocolate milk - I don't even KNOW. I CRAVE milk like its going out of style. Maybe calcium deficient. But other than that I have NO appetite. None. :-/ Ughh. And tonight - it was the strangest thing - an 18yr old girl starting saying some nasty crap about my 15yr old sis in law and OF COURSE I had to send a big long 'let me show you who owns you' message and as I was typing it and getting worked up, I started having the WORST cramps. It was WEIRD. I've never had anything like that especially when my heart was racing and pumping. I became so alert to it and made myself calm down and when I did the cramping stopped. So strange... Anyone else have/had that??


----------



## JennyBLove

Yeah when i get really worked up it goes to my female organ area right away!!!! some people just have thier certian area where thier stress goes to, maybe it has to do with pregnancy with you ...but who knows :) hopefully it is!! :). testing soon? i cant wait, im trying to see why im sooo emotional tonight i thought estrogen was the leader of that n that it drops and pregesterone climbs a week before af, i thnk my af if it does come tho will be around day 32 cuz 35 is the longest it will take sometimes. i hate being weepy..lame hehe :) i havnt had a any cravings i more see myself eating when im not even hungry lol


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls. 10dpo today and for some reason i caved again and did test with fmu. :bfn:

i think the reason i did though was that i had a really really vivid dream as well. I dreamt i did a hpt cheapie and slowly the second line came up so i did another with my frer that i had left and the same, two lines. The only thing is though in the dream i wasnt as excited as i know i would be if i got one in real life. I woke up though and was so disappointed that it was just a dream, i went and tested and of course :bfn:

i am keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies i really really do hope you all get those much wanted :bfp: fx and :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

laus- I'll have dreams like that quite frequently when it gets really close to testing time. I HATE them! :growlmad: They just seem so real and then you wake up take a test and :bfn:. Then I start throwing things and screaming obsentaties:haha: Just kidding, but I really want to.:blush:


----------



## Brayr08

Oh yea, was going to ask the other ladies who had a trigger this month, did it make your nips really sore??? From like the second I took mine, it's painful to even accidently brush my arm up against them.


----------



## TaylorDF

My nips were very sore 24hrs post-trigger up until 7dpo now my boobs are hurting worse... Like - sleeping on my back then rolling sideways kills them. And that's getting worse every day. I can't help but think it means something because I never have sore boobs before my period AND the trigger is out of my system. I'm 14DPT and 11DPO.


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies!
I always have vivid dreams - intense in both emotion and color - so if that is a sign of preggers, I would never know! I'm cd20 today, and pretty sure I missed my O, which sucks and drives me crazy - how is that possible? We're just going to continue every other day, but it's frustrating to know you're out without having been in! 
Mama, I'm sorry she got you. A new day, a new cycle. We're here for you!
Laus, love ru casual but positive attitude. It's keeping me grounded.
Bray, Taylor, Jenny - still waiting til next Wednesday, at least, right? I think we are close on timing; if I know my body, I expect Witch between Monday and Wednesday. (sarcastic thumbs up). She should arrive right after my wkd with my preg friend! (insert another sarcastic thumbs up).


----------



## TaylorDF

Aw HW! I hate that you may have missed it - but who knows! Maybe you'll get a surprise. Haha. 

I am waiting until Thursday to test. That will guarantee the trigger is out of my system and be a definite BFN or BFP. 

***minor correction from last post: I'm 13DPT not 14. .... I guess it doesn't matter. Haha. ***


----------



## Brayr08

I'm only 3 DPO today, so I still have a while until I'll test. I thought about testing on Thursday, to see if the trigger is out of my system yet, but AF isn't supposed to show up until either the 23rd or 24th for me. I love and hate the TWW. :)


----------



## TaylorDF

Bray - how long ago did you get your trigger?


----------



## HWPG

what do you guy think about FF? should i go VIP or just keep free basic?


----------



## Brayr08

I did my trigger Wednesday morning. 

HW-I don't use it, so I have no idea. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls, 

yeah bray i really did wanna throw something this morning as i have NEVER had a dream as vivid as that one before and i thought it was my body telling me something, especially as i have been so blase about it all this month? In the words of HW, 'stupid body, stupid ttc, stupid everything'!

Hw i wish i could say that my grounded mental attitude has stayed but today i just wanted to hurl something at the wall (i didnt tho :blush: ) Ps i'm sorry that you missed your O huni but like the girls say you never know you might get a lovely surprise at the end of your cycle. i'm keeping my fx for you huni :hugs: oh pps i use ff, its a bit complicated at first but then you get used to it. Only thing is my cbfm says i'm 10po and ff says i'm only 9dpo, go figure :dohh:

taylor your symptoms sound good huni, bring on the :bfp: :thumbup:

think i'm just gonna test again tomorrow got a load of cheapies. If its a :bfn: which i kind of know it will be then i'll leave the testing.


----------



## HWPG

i've been using FF free trial VIP version. i'm just wondering if i should keep going, but drop to the basic version (you dont get so many extras) or just pay for the VIP version... hm, it does help track all the stuff (temp, cm, dpo, etc)... i may just bite the bullet. too bad there is a "twiddle-ing thumbs" emoticon. i'm wondering if/when i should get my blood drawn - suggestions? they say 7dpo, but since i'm not sure....??? and with only a 10-11 day LP, it's def not cd21, so i'm thinkin cd23 or cd25 should be ok.... argh.


----------



## JennyBLove

HWPG said:


> i've been using FF free trial VIP version. i'm just wondering if i should keep going, but drop to the basic version (you dont get so many extras) or just pay for the VIP version... hm, it does help track all the stuff (temp, cm, dpo, etc)... i may just bite the bullet. too bad there is a "twiddle-ing thumbs" emoticon. i'm wondering if/when i should get my blood drawn - suggestions? they say 7dpo, but since i'm not sure....??? and with only a 10-11 day LP, it's def not cd21, so i'm thinkin cd23 or cd25 should be ok.... argh.

Yeah if i'm not preg this mo , then i want to get my blood checked n hormones cuz i think i have something wrong with them too high or too low or something, but bot sure when u do it too....i'll see what doc says but yeah thats a good question. hope its not too much a hassle!!


----------



## TaylorDF

Ok so doc called today (Sunday - which is weird) and wanted to schedule a blood test for Thursday! :-D He said don't bother POAS! Haha


----------



## HWPG

ah, taylor, fx!


----------



## TaylorDF

Three days left.... Literally dying.


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck taylor fx

hw, i think i just have the basic one, seems ok so far :shrug: also yeah if you O later just tell them hun, there normally quite cool about it all. I should get my results for my bloodwork back around wed or thur? fx its all ok.

ok so took another test this morning and as expected, :bfn: Think i'm due either 16th or 17th so just gonna leave it now. tmi sorry but i'm bone dry and have no symptoms at all. I didnt even get my usual pains around O time this month so it does make me wonder whether i even O this month? I guess time will tell.

Seriuosly am thinking that this next cycle i am just going to take a break, my head feels as though it has been through a blender, just need the break!!!


----------



## Brayr08

laus-sometimes you just need to take a break from it. After probably a year and a half of trying, I took a break from probably Feb-August. We still weren't preventing, but I wasn't acting like a crazy person about it. Which was so nice not to cry everytime I got my period. Sometimes, you just get to the point that if you have to see one more f'ing :bfn: you might just litterally attack the next person you see.:haha: I keep thinking to myself that I really just don't know what I'm going to do if it didn't work this month. Another round of injections, another $500.00, for potentially NOTHING!!! It makes me want to punch something just thinking about...okay, I promise I'm not a violent person, but TTC really brings out the worst in me. :winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies!
i was thinking about you guys last night and i think you are all SO BRAVE! trigger shots, hpts, symptom spotting - i dont know how you do it. you thought it was good that i didnt do hpts but it is seriously out of cowardice - i much prefer to see blood that a single line. i'm already planning a sick day this month - i just cant handle putting on a happy face for work when AF gets here. ladies who are going to take a break, you are so strong - i'm far too Type A for that. plus, i have my annual on sept 18 so i'm going prepared with charts and # of bds and CM info, etc... and this month was so F'd with temps and opks, if i cant "get it right" with all good signs, how can i possibly get it right with mixed signals? i'm going to get blood drawn on friday, cd25 for me (today is cd21), should be ~7dpo if i know my body, but really? *sigh* And seriously, i never thought it was be stressful to have sex. (but the PreSeed is awesome, i must say!)
i have so many negative thoughts for myself but i TRULY am sending positive energy to all you ladies! thanks so much for "listening" to me; it makes me get thru the day.


----------



## TaylorDF

(off topic vent: the women on that Soul Cysters website--- bitches.) ok I'm done ranting. Sorry. :-/


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks bray and hw really not sure whats going on at the moment, went back to look at test at the 10 min mark and there was a very very faint line. It was a bit greyish so just thinking it is an evap line. But i have been so wierd today, dizzy spells, major hot flushes, broke down crying in my car, feeling nauseous, soon as i had a sandwich i felt better though. wtf why cant things ever be f'ing simple?


----------



## HWPG

laus, serious!?!


----------



## TaylorDF

That's crazy Laus! And also funny how a sandwich cured it. Haha. 10 min doesn't seem long enough for an evap line though. Usually those are the people who come back 30min to an hour later I thought! :o



AFM -last night I had the weirdest little pinch-like crampy feeling right to the left of my belly button and down an inch. I couldn't lay on my side/stomach. It was so strange. And then today in that EXACT spot it felt like someone was taking a hot poker and stabbing me from the inside. AF doesn't feel like she's coming at all though. Today I TOTALLY embarrassed myself cleaning too when I walked into the kitchen this morning and my husband left a bunch of crap ALL OVER the counters and didn't take the trash this morning. I was so livid (which is stupid to be in the first place) but I was so livid I sent him scathing texts messages that went something along the lines of "I'm not you're maid and I'm never picking up or doing anything for you ever again." ....... He replied about 15 minutes later apologizing and telling me how much he appreciates me and everything. I immediately burst into tears like a teenage girl and was so embarrassed that I was CRYING. CRYING!! (I DONT CRY). :'( I don't know what is going on but I am feeling like this is the month. I don't have any bloating or anything (which is typical of AF for me) just that one spot that feels like it is being stretched and poked. *prays for BFP*


----------



## laustiredttc

yeah hun but really not sure what to think because i just feel major pms at the mo. I'm so tired and snappy with dh. Thing is though i keep burping and tmi but nearly throwing up in mouth. I just DO NOT know what the hell is going on? I really feel like af is about to come so in my mind that test is just an evap!!!

i'll try tomorrow and see what happens, but seriously i'm ready for it to be over either way, af or :bfp: i'm just physically, emotionally and mentally tired with it all!


----------



## laustiredttc

Ps i just know that this month its not going to happen, its not denial or anything but i think my body is just going into meltdown from all this ttc. In my hearts of hearts i know that this its not going to happen this month. I just wish af would hurry up and show so i can forget for a bit :cry:


----------



## Snizuitz

I'm so sorry Laus! I know the ups and downs can be so hard. Good luck tomorrow, though!

Taylor-- Your story made me laugh! I'm sorry-- it's just so... ME! Except, I wouldn't have sent him directly worded texts-- instead I would have sent things like, "This place is such a mess! I'm so tired of cleaning!!!" But hubby knows what this means (he's good like that). 

Just a few minutes ago, my hubby IM'd me, but it was like reading the middle of a conversation (no context or anything-- I had no idea who he was talking about). Turned out I didn't get the first few messages. What I actually sent him was, "Did I miss a few lines because I don't know who "She" is and I don't know why I care about how many days it's been." He must have read my tone because he apologized and then asked, "So, how are you feeling today? Are the meds getting to you?" :brat:

I'm kind of in a mood today, ladies! I think I'm out because my temp is lower. It's just so frustrating!!! We've just passed our 1 year mark of really trying. :cry: I really thought we would have figured this thing out by now!


----------



## HWPG

oh laus, i know how you feel (meaning "wish af would just show so i get on with it"). i still have high hopes for you!
sniz, sorry for your frustration. what dpo are you at now?
taylor - yep, i've had the same thing, only i AM a cryer. i cry at commercials. it's not good.
afm, i just feel fat. i need to get on this - either put the fork down or get moving again. trying so hard not to slip back down the depression road.... you ladies keep me sane!


----------



## laustiredttc

i'm actually quite an emotional creature myself. i try to rein it in but the inevitable happens and it comes out in floods (like today) damn hormones, emotions.....whatever!!

dh being really supportive tonight which is sweet.

sni about the one year mark, been there and i know how you feel hun :hugs:

hw you girls keep me sane too hun. so thank you ladies very much for everything so far


----------



## TaylorDF

Ladiessssss. My RE called and told me to POAS. An FRER to be specific. He said he wanted to see if any trigger was still registering. He said if its negative or super faint line then it's out. He said if its super dark, you're pregnant. Well.... IT WAS SUPER DARK!! IT'S AN ACTUAL BFP!


----------



## TaylorDF

Then I POAS on a CBD and it came up as "PREGNANT" !!!!


----------



## HWPG

TaylorDF said:


> Then I POAS on a CBD and it came up as "PREGNANT" !!!!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! our first bfp for august!!!! yay taylor! :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## JennyBLove

TaylorDF said:


> Then I POAS on a CBD and it came up as "PREGNANT" !!!!


Soooo happy for you!!!! Congrats!! Whats a trigger?? I dont know much about that! makn appntmnt today to start the hormone testing crap!!! 

Ladies, I so feel you! Getting irritated its not happening, got a feeling af commin. Just cant wait to get it over! temp went down again today n yesterday :/


----------



## TaylorDF

Thanks ladies! Sure does explain the crying. Haha. Ugh. 

A trigger is an injection containing high levels of HCG intended to 'trigger' ovulation. If you POAS too early it will be a false positive. 


Let me just say that I'm not going to abandon y'all. I want to be there for you guys until you get YOUR BFP's. :) <3


----------



## Brayr08

Congrats Taylor!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey tayor major congrats and a very h&h 9 months to you huni


----------



## TaylorDF

Thank you guys do much! Still hasn't even sunk in yet. :o


----------



## Snizuitz

:happydance: YAY!!!! That's fantastic, Taylor!! :yipee:

Hooray for our first August positive!!


----------



## Snizuitz

Just had to share. I was on Facebook (I know! Am I a glutton for punishment or what?) and I saw a picture of my friend's newborn. It was probably the first time I've thought a baby was ugly and I told my hubby so. He took one look and said:

"That _is _an ugly baby! Excellent!" :haha:

There is one man who certainly understands what makes my life easier right now!

Good night, ladies! And may all your friends have ugly babies!


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies!
my company is having it's summer outing today - woohoo! so i will be sitting by the beach and playing minigolf. today is cd22 and we are done with every other day - we'll try again next month (because i'm about 99.9% sure there will be a next month!). now we get to have *normal* sex for a couple weeks, ha! literally not feeling anything... and trying to be ok with that. hope everyone else is well - anything new? taylor has the most exciting news, she wins!
ps. sniz - i was once in line at the mall to get my picture taken with a friend. i said to friend, "i sure hope i have a cute baby." This lady in front of us turned around and said, "if it's yours, you'll think it's cute" - and then we saw that she had the UGLIEST football shaped head baby ever! hahahah!


----------



## Snizuitz

Well, my temp jumped back up, but my test wasn't looking so good. It's very, very faint which makes me think it's a false positive from the shot. I'm 11dpo.

I was pretty frustrated last night and I was feeling like I'm never going to get pregnant. Poor hubby was comforting me and when I asked if we could get through another month of this his response was, "We can get through as many more months as we have to." I know he was trying to be supportive, but today it feels like it's going to take forever.

It's only our second month of Femara, though, so maybe we'll do it for one or two more months and then consider our next step. IUI? IVF? Adoption? I feel like if we go with adoption it's like starting all over again. I don't know if I can take too much more heartbreak.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Congrats Taylor... and to everyone else, i hope your frustration and sadness go away soon with a bfp but if that isn't the case i hope the witch comes asap so you can move on to a new cycle. Thank god mine is about over....just planning for ovulation now.


----------



## Snizuitz

Sorry to be such a downer, guys. You're right Mama! Next month is another chance! :)

:dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey sni, the temp rise is good huni, its not over till its over :thumbup:

hw day at beach sounds lovely and i hope next month goes better for you hun.

mama, bring on the O :)

well i'm out, i knew in my heart i was though. Good luck to all you ladies. :hugs:

ps, i know this journey is going to end up with assisted conception, like iui or ivf. I just know that i have endo or something, sometimes its like you dont want to accept what you kind of already know but something is just telling me that this is the path that me and the dh will be going down. Oh wi wish things were more simple. Well i guess i'll be getting ready to phsyche (miss spelt) myself up for bro's dd christening. Oh lord give me the strength :cry:


----------



## Snizuitz

Good luck with your path, Laus! It's been great having you in the thread-- such a great support and always good for a laugh! :)
:dust:


----------



## Brayr08

Laus-I know this is a tough thing to except. I know I didn't want to. You just think, that can't happen to me. I hope that they can find exactly what's wrong w/you or DH and fix the problem and get your preggers in no time! I just keep telling myself that all the money and heart ache and depression will all be worth it when I have that baby in my arms. Which I'm determined WILL happen someday. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey sni, i'm not going anywhere hun just venting lol. i'll still be here. i know i have to carry on regardless of all the heartache, as its what i want more than anything!!


----------



## laustiredttc

ps bray thanks hun i feel exactly the same. it WILL be worth it in the end, i know i can do this i just need to gather my strength and keep pushing on. 

you girls are amazing and i thank my lucky stars i found this site to put me in touch with ladies who get this whole emotional roller coaster ride we are on.

One day we will all look back and smile remembering the talks, cries and laughs we all went through to get to the magical moment.

:dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-not to be a downer for you or make you upset but obivously after 13 cycles and no luck there must be an underlying cause....and I know after you see the fs nextmonth and start seeing him/her that things will get better and I have a pretty good feeling you'llend up preggo by the end of the year. You will have a 2013 baby. Just keep your chin up, it will happen. It will happen for all of us as soon as God is willing to bless us.


----------



## HWPG

oh my ladies! it's an emotional day for most of us.
Mama, thank you for your encouraging words! 
Laus, i'm sorry you're out. but GLAD you're sticking around! we look forward to hearing about your continued journey. you and i will be linked thru the web - yours with the christening and mine with the preggo friend visit. cheers to US!
Sniz, i totally get it. i love your DH's answer (mine says the same thing) but it does get tiresome and frustrating - they are sweet but nothing is guaranteed in ttc... and it sucks. hugs to you.


----------



## Snizuitz

Laus-- Oh good! I'm so glad you'll stick around!!! :)

HW-- thanks for the hugs and understanding!

I am certainly on an emotional roller coaster today! Thanks to all of you for being there. What a great group of women!


----------



## dreamingmomm

TWW are so hard! I'm coming to the end of my 4th TWW. My husband and I have been trying for the past 4 months. AF is due to show her ugly face tomorrow or the next day.

Your 1 DPO symptoms sound rather normal for ovulation symptoms, you usually don't feel preg symptoms until after implantation, usually at around 6+ DPO

While you're waiting, keep your eye out for these promising symptoms: dull cramping, pinching and pulling in your abdomen, pink or brown cm in your panties or when wiping, fatigue, headache and back ache. 

Lots of Baby dust to you!


----------



## Brayr08

Ugh ladies!!! I am getting really strong urges to POAS tomorrow morning!!! ](*,)This would be extremely stupid b/c 1. I will only be 6DPO 2. Even if I do get a :bfp: it will just mean that my shot is still in my system and 3. If it's a :bfn: I will probably cry :haha: I don't think I can resist this temptation though.


----------



## HWPG

Don't do it bray! Get a stick from nature and pee on that instead!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks for the laugh HW! Maybe I should just get a supply of twigs and pee on those instead :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: Bray! Yes don't give in, I command you to wait! HW-welcome for the encouraging words, I try to help anyone at anytime when the time is right for inspiration or encouragement, I've always been that way and really love helping people or at least try to anyway. Sniz-yes, look forward to a new cycle and another chance! :dust: to you!

Laus-you shall always be by our side, forever and always even after you have kids...if you can't be on the comp, I will mail you! We're just one big happy family! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

C.M. or se-men? Sometimes I just can't tell the difference.... :)


----------



## Snizuitz

Rofl!!


----------



## laustiredttc

:rofl: you girls really do pick my spirits up.

mama, hw, bray, sni cheers girls, thank you so so so much for all the encouragement and words of wisdom and senitment. it really does mean a hell of alot to me. 

bray i agree hun, try to wait it out huni, good luck sending you lots of :dust:

hw yeah in the same boat with the whole friends family sit, i hope it goes well for you.

mama thank you so much, i know i will get there its just gonna take a little longer than expected.

sni, hold out girlie, i know it will happen for you soon fx 

having a drink tonight just to chill out, so cheers to you girls :wine:

af came in full force today so i'm counting it as cd1. Oh well girls here we go again. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Soooooo...I POAS....and not the woodland kind either :blush: BUT, I told myself that this was strictly to see if the trigger was out of my system b/c even if I do end up pregnant this month, it wouldn't show up positive at 6DPO anyways. So if it's negative, good, that means a positive is a real positive and if it's positive, that just means, I'm still flushing it out. It was positive. Honestly, I'm feeling a little less :wacko: b/c of this. I kind of thought it'd be negitive though. From like the second they gave me the shot my nips were super sore, but yesterday they didn't bother me at all. :shrug: Oh well.


----------



## Brayr08

BTW, I just wanted to say thanks to guys for listening to me. You are all amazing girls.


----------



## HWPG

gooooood morning! i thought that comment would have you guys laughing.... becuase it's true! hahaha.... 
thank you and you're welcome to everyone also. i love this thread.
afm, i'm cd23. i think i'm 5dpo. (twiddles thumbs). nothing else to report.
bray, at least you have some info on your body. how long is it supposed to take for it to get thru your system? 
laus, cd1, sweet! (me=jealous) (that sounds weird) But at least you know where you're at!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh Bray! That stinks you're losing symptoms....i really hope they come back and in a few days you have a real bfp! :hugs: praying for you! :dust: FX!!!

Hw-wish you knew where you were in your cycle and whats going on...hopefully witch wont come and you have a surprise bfp, but if not...hopefully next cycle is much more clear and keep track and get a very clear opk and have success next cycle. 

Laus-Enjoy your ME time... :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

I did lose that symptom, but I've noticed some cm today and I've had some stabbing in my bbs and some cramping lower. The line wasn't super dark, so I would think it'd be out of my system within a couple of days? I'm going to test again on Friday w/another cheapy just to see if it's still in my system. Hopefully I never see that stupid BFN again! 

When are you going to test HW?


----------



## HWPG

ha! i will test when i am 6 months pregnant. (ok, for real, i might test if i get to like, cd40 or something...which would be like sept 1.... i cant handle the disappointment.)


----------



## Brayr08

You are obviously a much stronger woman that I am. :)


----------



## HWPG

when you say "stronger woman" - you really mean "coward" - which i totally own up to!
so i have an unrelated to ttc question for people: you all know i'm having that friend over this wkd. she just emailed me "change of plans: can i bring my dog?" - to which i promptly thought "no, thats rude" - but i wanted to be a good friend, so i was thinking "yes" - but my bf is adamantly against it, for reasons including but not limited to the fact that we dont have any animals, ergo our house is not "animal" ready, and we're demo-ing inside the house, and we dont want animals on our furniture/cars. what do you guys think? is it crazy of Friend to have asked or is it crazy for BF to be against it? i'm really torn!


----------



## Brayr08

I think it was nice of them to ask and not just assume you wouldn't care and I don't think it's crazy of your bf. If I didn't have pets, I wouldn't want someone to bring their's to my house. I actually have a dog and I still wouldn't want a guest to bring their pet.


----------



## JennyBLove

Well im out this cycle, AF got me bad this month! Cheers to next......opks will help so much this time :) congrats to the BFP's


----------



## JennyBLove

HWPG said:


> C.M. or se-men? Sometimes I just can't tell the difference.... :)

HAHA right :)


----------



## HWPG

just got off the phone with friend - so awkward :( - her comment was "i thought it was ok because i thought you guys were dog people" - to which i had to explain that while we're not anti-dog, we *are* uncomfortable with a dog in our house at this time. ugh. i'm feeling angry at both Friend and BF. thanks for letting me vent here, sorry it's not about all things ttc!


----------



## laustiredttc

jenny sorry bout the witch getting you, good luck for this cycle fx

bray i hope that the shot is out of your system soon and you get a real :bfp:

hw i have a dog and whilst i love him very much, i wouldnt want to impose him on other people who didnt have a pet. It would be me the whole time worrying about whether his fur etc would be getting everywhere. i think its polite of your friend to ask but totally get why your man doesnt want fur flying everywhere. Maybe she could meet you at a park or something? If thats an option i'm not sure. Don't worry bout it too much hun, she is your friend and should understand if you don't have pets in your house. Hope it all goes well for you hun. 

Also the christening i have to go to is in september!! :(


----------



## HWPG

thanks laus - is the christening out of town? not sure what the timing will be for you but i hope you get your own place to stay - or people are going to see more of you and your DH than they expect!


----------



## Snizuitz

Ok, so this may be late to the game, but I had to chime in. I totally get where BF is coming from and at least your friend asked. My sister would have just brought the dog and then said, "I told you we were _all_ coming!" Lol. Still, it's hard when people put you in a place where you have to say no and try to make them all happy. I hate that!

Bray-- At least you know where you're at with the trigger. Last month it took 12 days for the trigger to stop showing up on my tests. This month, I think it was like 14 because yesterday I had a very, very light positive, but this morning's was totally negative. I am starting to hate the trigger shot for ruining my POAS fun! Lol

I'm probably 12 dpo (depending on how long you think it takes the trigger to make a person ovulate) and BFN today. I'm probably out this month even though my temps are still up. That could be caused by the progesterone I'm taking. We'll find out for sure in a few days!


----------



## HWPG

thanks everyone for the responses. i did tell Friend "no" - she wasnt openly understanding, but at least said she would not bring the dog. it's unfortunate that there has already been an unspoken shift between us, due to her condition (and lack of mine), so the dog thing stressed me out more than it normally would. it's going to be a long 48 hours....


----------



## Snizuitz

Eek! Good luck with that! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-good luck with your visit..hope all goes well!

Sniz-good luck! FX for you! Hope this is it!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw hope it all goes well hun. I hope it doesnt change your friendship with her, it shouldnt but again i hope it doesnt. 

PS, dh cant make it to the christening, so will be going on my own and yeah its out of town, 4 hour car journey to be exact. it really pisses me off though because my bro's wife was like, 'oh she will be walking next time you see her'.* (sarcastic bitch!!!) *I REALLY wanted to say, 'well you have a car dont you and you two have NEVER EVER came to see me and the dh so get off your F'ING lazy arses and come see us for A CHANGE!!!!! I cant tell you ladies how much it all annoys me. i'm the one that has to make the effort while they just sit back on their f'ing throans and expect everyone else to rally around them. Sorry MAJOR VENT, needed that!

sni, hold on in there huni, i'm keeping my fx for you :dust:

i feel sooooooooooooo hungover today, i really just let go yesterday with my friend and drank wayyyyyy to much wine, i cant remember the last time i drank that much but it's killing me. i know self inflicted so no sympathy :haha:

Also, and i'll shut up after this :haha: i have an app with the dr tomorrow to discuss my 21 day bloods results. I really hope i am O and everything is ok?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus- vent all you want, get it off your chest..make ya feel better :) And I hope your appt goes well, and keep us posted. Everything happens for a reason, so I hope nothing is wrong but there is that chance and if there is, then they will find it and fix the problem so you can get your bfp soon!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks mama so much. :hugs:

I have a funny feeling something is wrong because even my periods have been a bit wierd. Normally they last for about 6-7 days. I started spotting on tue, heavy yesterday and today practically nothing? Oh this stupid, stupid body i just hate the damn thing at the moment!


----------



## Snizuitz

Laus, I am so sorry! My sister is like that-- the queen bee. Everyone should bow down to her innate awesomeness and cater to her hand and foot! But I still love her, of course. Doesn't bother me at all that it took her all of 4 months to get preggers both times. Not one bit.

I'm 14dpo and a Big. Fat. Negative. for today. Temp fell to almost cover line. Yep, I'm almost 100% certain I'm out for the month.

Since I already had my hissy fit for the month, I'm ready to accept it and move on! Next month will be my second month on Femara. Maybe second time's lucky!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## laustiredttc

sni i'm really sorry to hear that hun, i do hope that next month you get your very much wanted :bfp: i hope we all do!!!

i keep thinking i might just not go to the christening, i just dont think i can handle the spanish inquisition. What do you girls think, am i being childish and selfish?
I know i should go but i cant help but think when i have my baby will they come down here for the christening? I honestly dont think they would and would use some sort of excuse. i can only go for a few hours i cant even stay for the after part and its four hours there then the same back and alot of money getting there. 

Should i go?


----------



## Snizuitz

If it were me, I probably wouldn't go. I mean, it's 8 hours of driving alone! That's a pretty big deal. And then add to that everything else... But that's just me.


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks sni, i know this is what i keep thinking. i guess i'll wait and see how i feel. cheers hun :thumbup:


----------



## Brayr08

I agree w/sniz. Especially if you're only going to be able to stay a couple of hours. 

Just an update w/me (sorry I know you all are way ahead of me): I tested again this morning and it was negative, so my trigger is finally out of my system. Yey!!! That's two days earlier than last month. So, I think I'm going to wait until Sunday to test now. That will be 10DPO. I've been have cm, not a ton, but it's definetly noticable and I never get cm before my period...Also, I've been extremely bloated since yesterday. Please [-o&lt; oh please [-o&lt; oh PLEASE [-o&lt; let me get that :bfp:!!!!

HW, what DPO are you?


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone!
i know you are all right about my friend - pregnancies are always harder than babies, so it will just be stressed for a few months. i will still love on her, and more on her baby. and Happy Thursday! My sister just told me she's pregnant also! oh, the joy in my life! i'm not really feeling at the moment - literally. i feel empty. my heart is hollow today. 
let's see - i think i'm cd24 - i believe i'm 6dpo. going tomorrow for a blood draw, even though temps are misleading and FF says no O. oh well, going anyways. 
bray, glad to hear the trigger shot is out. countdown to sunday!
mama, thanks for the encouragement. i will keep your words in mind.
laus, i wouldnt go. 8 hours, seriously? i've done that before - driven all those hours for a short service, then back. it's not worth it. btw, nicely done with the wine! i might be following your example tonight!


----------



## Brayr08

HW let us know how the blood draw goes!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray cheers hun and great news about the trigger and bring on the :bfp: :happydance:

hey hw, i know how that feels its like getting slapped in the face repeatedly, i hope the blood work comes back fine hun and enjoy the glass/es of wine :thumbup:

i get my blood results today so will update you ladies a little later :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray-i'm pulling for you! FX!!!!!!!!!! 

Hw-hope blood work goes well, and since about everyone you know and close to you is preggo, it is your turn now, biotch! :haha:

Laus-I wouldn't go either... it is very hard to make time and deal to drive that far when you have kids, so it wouldn't doubt me she wouldnt come to yours.Good luck on your blood work too! Let's get some answers! :hugs:

Sniz-sorry your out, hun...well, not officially but most likely. Bring on next cycle of femara!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls just thought i would update: got my results back and i am defo O'ing :happydance: also got my smear back and got the all clear :happydance:

Hey mama cheers for the advice, i think you girls are right i might just leave it. Oh mama, i dont have any children, i that what you meant hun?


----------



## HWPG

Thank you ladies! Blood is taken, food is consumed. Mama, I am on the verge of hysterical crying or laughter at any moment, and you put me to laughter (for the moment), thanks! You know, I just don't want to be sad anymore. I don't want to be bitter anymore. Anyways, going to clean my house for my friends. Funny what you're willing to live with but when people come over, how the house suddenly seems disgusting!


----------



## laustiredttc

lol hw totally agree :haha: got a family member coming on monday and i'll be the same sunday cleaning lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-welcome,anytime! booya! lol

Laus-I meant since I know what it's liking driving 6 hours away to see my family with my kids, it's hard to plan and crazy sometimes trying to keep kids busy. So, with her having kids, I doubt she would make it to your 4 hour away christening of your own baby in the near future. I'm not trying to force you to do anything, it's totally your decision, I don't want you to not regret it because of me! I'm just saying, I wouldn't. And that's AWESOMENESS that your ovulating and the smear is fine...what is the next step? (hubby get sperm checked?) Maybe it's on his end?


----------



## stardust12

Hi Ladies, i have just read all of the pages in this thread and i'm supposed to be working!!!! i have never done anything like this before, but you are all a breath of fresh air and such a support to one another esp with the TWW. this is only my first time really giving it a proper go and i'm approx 3-5 dpo, 1st day of AF was 1 aug. I'm so glad that i'm not the only one who feels every twinge, cramp, headache and wonder is it an early symptom. have any of you had a horrible metallic taste? is this an early sign or could it be from taking folic acid, i'm also going to the loo more often, is it too early? i never knew the TTW would be so horrible, every minute feels like an hour and every hour feels like a day. i hope you dont mind me jumping on board as i need the distraction and stop thinking everything is a sign. thanking you all in advance :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:howdy: stardust! Your are more than welcome! We are a great big happy family on this thread and we are here for one another not only for the 2ww but everyday at anytime. Your not really suppose to feel any signs or symptoms until after implantation which at the earliest part would be 6dpo. But they sound like good signs so far if they keep up :thumbsup: Kudos to you for reading this entire thread! You must be bored! GET TO WORK!!! :haha: j/k, good luck to you and FX! :dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama lol i thought you meant that you had kids but i'm just a bit :wacko: today :haha: Cheers for the advice and no i think you and the other girls are right hun, its such a long journey for me to be there for only a couple of hours so think i'll end up giving it a miss!

My dh had a sa hun and it came back normal so the nest step for me is the fertility specialist in sep, prob get either a lap or hsg done whichever the doctor recommends? How you feeling by the way huni? :hugs:


Welcome stardust :hi: my hat goes off to you for reading the entiiiiiiirrrrrreee post, very impressive!! i have to echo what mama says about the girls being an amazing support system, they're great girls here!!!!!!!
Also i agree about usually symptoms dont start to appear until after implantation but i have heard quite a few ladies who have got their :bfp: who have gotten symptoms early. I had a bit of a metallic taste in my mouth last cycle at 4dpo but sadly got a :bfn: All i can say is everyone is different hun and what is unusual for one girlie might be the norm for another. So hope some of this helps huni and welcome to the thread :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm feeling fine as of now...and I will be fine until after ovulation and then I'll be a mess like usual. Had to order another cb digital opk off ebay and order preseed from early-pregnancy-tests.com, i've got 3 softcups left and this is all I'm using again. Probably bd cd10, 12, 14, and 15 and 16, would the 13th but my oldest starts school monday and with him getting home at 6am and having to get her up at 630, calls for quite a quickie, lol :blush: oh well, maybe we will anyway but don't want to wear him out, i really think he needs to be in the mood and really not think about it as trying but having fun and enjoying it. Thanks for asking hun! Also, yesterday I went got a mani andpedi with my friend. I love my spa days! :D


----------



## HWPG

Going crazy on FF right now. It's bad. The graph canter is pretty neat tool, but also makes you look and compare and look again! Also watching daytime tv. I'm wondering if they can combine Dr. Oz with Judge Judy in a soap opera - then they'd only need one tv channel!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama its great that your relaxing and having a nice spa day :) hope you have fun with the dh :sex: 

hey hw, i have just started using ff, i like it but yeah i agree it can get a bit much when comparing lol, hope all is ok with you huni :)


----------



## HWPG

Morning! A quick stop on BnB before the day starts. Everything here is swell; you ladies know I'm not a symptom spotter or tester, but today I had a big dip in my temp, at just the "right" time dpo (based on my feeling). Could mean af will come early (tomorrow?) or it could mean something else..... Sometimes, it's bad to know everything about your cycle and temps and symptoms. I refuse to be hopeful, but I will keep you all posted. Hugs!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Pulling for ya, hw...have a great day! hope its a good sign! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

hoping you get your :bfp: hw fx :dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bray, i'm in suspense here....how did your :test: go???


----------



## Brayr08

Good morning everyone. I tested this morning with a first response 6 day sooner test and there were the faintest of lines, so, I'm telling myself that maybe it's just way more sensative than the test I took earlier this week and maybe it's still registering the trigger. So, we'll see over the next few days if it gets stronger or disappears and if the :witch: shows up. I'm trying to settle myself down and not get excited. If she does show, I think I'm going to need a stiff drink...or 5:haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my gosh bray i truly hope that you do get your :bfp: i'm keeping everything crossed for you huni. :dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray I will PRAY those lines get darker for you! :hugs: Keep us posted!


----------



## HWPG

Oh bray! Hoping hoping hoping for you!


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies! Weekend is over, and it was lovely. I was worried for nothing. I did have a little sad moment one time, but the rest of the time was fun. Afm, I feel so bloated! Not sure if it's the indulgent eating or af or what... But I'm def wearing my elastic waist skirt tomorrow, haha. Expecting AF Tuesday or Wednesday. Looking to see what happens with my temps and body the next couple days. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks guys...pretty sure I'm getting ready to start my period though. It's possable it's IB, but I doubt it. I had a little brown when I wiped and I just went pee and wiped and there was some blood...I always get brown spotting before my period. I'm not supposed to start until Thursday, but it looks like the :witch: may be coming early. It's funny b/c I'm not even sad...just angry I guess. I hate to be that way, but it's true. I'm hoping that I'm wrong, that I really am pregnant, but I'm totally not counting on it. I HATE THIS! :growlmad: It's not fair! I know, I know...life's not fair. F WORD!!!!!:haha:I'm sorry for the pity party. I just really want to throw a chair through a window or something really dramatic like that. I just keep thinking, if DH count was so high and I had multiple eggs release, how could it fail? :shrug: I'm going to bed before I type something that will get me kicked off the site. :cry: I appreciate your support guys.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw i'm glad you had a nice weekend, i hope that this is it for you hun fx

bray i truly know the feeling huni. Try stay strong we are all here for you always huni :hugs:

hey ladies got family member coming today so might be MIA for a bit. Will be back here soon. I hope everything goes well for you ladies and i hope we get some :bfp: this month. See you all soon :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Bray, I know EXACTLY how you are feeling this month. My temp crashed and has stayed low. No af yet but must be coming. Feel the same - want to throw things. Or lay on my couch and do absolutely nothing. 
I'm Never going to get pregnant. F word.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww Bray and hw... i'm sorry you feel that way, i feel that way every time i'm sure my :witch: is coming too... you'll get thriugh it and we just have to accept it and move on to the next cycle. Another month, GONE..i know, *#@! :hugs: hope you guys feel better, and Bray I hope it is ib for you and not af....and hw glad you had a good weekend and hope the bloating isn't af.

Laus-have a good day spending time with family.


----------



## baby_fugirl

Hello. I'm about where you are maybe a few days. Positive ovulation test three days ago. I had pain in my hips the same day I got a positive opk. No real symptoms yet, but it doesn't much at all to digest food and have bad hunger pains. I am nauseous in the morning but that was even before ovulation, due to stress, but I'm not sure why I am still nauseous now, but we will see. Good luck.. Baby dust to you!!!!!


----------



## HWPG

laus, vent thread is about to get hot again - one person said that her niece was "bad" (meaning, disobedient, i think) and another person said "no children are bad, and i'd be pissed if you said that to me and you wouldnt see my child".... just giving you all a little snippit of gossip....


----------



## Snizuitz

Lol-- I like hearing about vent thread. :)

So, I'm now CD 3 and just about to start my second round of Femara. It was a rough weekend I tell ya. So many feels! But I'm doing better now (again) and just hoping we all see our BFPs this month!

And welcome those of you who are new this round! It's a great thread-- very supportive.

:dust:


----------



## HWPG

Bray, what's the word, hummingbird?


----------



## Brayr08

I'm still spotting. My friends and family keep insisting that I still could be pregnant especially since I had the same faint line when I POAS yesterday morning as I did on Sunday (I think it's just an error with the tests). We'll see though. If I still haven't started on Thursday, when AF is due, then I'll take another test, but I'm not holding my breath. It's kind of nice to get the let down part out of the way early. I am truely not looking foward to starting my next cycle though. More ultrasounds and blood tests and stabbing myself w/a need for a week straight. Not to mention another $600.00 that I probably might as well burn as to the good it's going to do me. I'll still do it though. Even though it hurts and it's depressing and maddening, I'll do it for the chance to hold that baby. Oh bother....


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry for being so depressing guys. I'll get better, I promise. :) I just have to have my "woe is me" moment before moving on.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Well, still hoping for you, Bray! :hugs: Geez almighty, I need to get on the ball and start bd! Was going to lastnight but something kinda came up, so tonight hubby has to work, definately in the am when he gets home and every morning until day after O, by increase in bbt. I am so ready!


----------



## HWPG

bray, i'm pulling for you! i'm sorry you're frustrated, i think we all understand. i cant compare my journey - you are far stronger and braver than i - but i do get the emotion behind it.
mama - get to it! (insert cheerleader emoticon, except they dont have one)
afm, i should start spotting today, with af tomorrow. weirdly, i'm anti-symptom: normally i have sore breasts and not much else. right now, nothing in breasts but feeling SO bloated! stupid mixed signals and looking for things. if i dont spot today, i'll be happy, that will extend my LP by 1 day. but i think we all know i'm hoping hoping hoping for something else..... and getting your hopes up can be devastating. will pop on later.
any other updates?


----------



## Snizuitz

So, my doctor called yesterday and said that my estrogen was low again and she's not surprised I got my period. She said it's time for us to go to an RE. :(

I already bought my Femara tho, so we're going to give it one more month, but in the meantime will start looking at specialists and maybe get a consult.

I don't know why this is so hard for me to handle. I knew we were getting to that point, but it just hurts, I guess, hearing it for real. It felt like she was saying there's no hope for me, but that's not true right? Even though I've done Clomid and Femara, there's still more they can do, right?


----------



## HWPG

oh Sniz! i'm sorry to hear your news.... i'm sure it's hard to hear, even if you "knew it". Nothing makes it easier. I believe there's more they can do, i think it depends on how far you want to go. They have plenty of hormonal supplements (estrogen, progesterone, as you already know/experienced), as well as alternative procedures (IUI, IVF, etc). Feel free to vent and post and get all the ugly out if you need/want. We are here to cheer you along your journey, wherever it takes you!


----------



## Brayr08

Sniz, this is probably a stupid question, but is femara a pill or injection?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sniz there has to be more they can do if they are looking into it more, if there was nothing more they could do they would tell you and tell you ok your only choice is adoption if you want kids. Don't give up hope, it may not be as soon as you'd like, but you will get a :bfp: sooner or later...whenever the timing is right and God has it planned for you. Be calm and just enjoy the life you have now..i know easier said than done...DUH! lol :hugs:

Hw-hope this extra lutel phase day turns out longer and you end up getting your :bfp:

Bray-still pulling for you, FX!

:dust: to all!!!!

Hubby left for work, so tomorrow am starts my fertile period BD :sex: BRING IT ON, :wohoo: I've got my preseed, had a neg opk today (cd11) last 2 months, got my positive opk on cd14, and got 3 softcups. I reallyam not looking forward to setting my alark for 510 to let the preseed settle in before we bd when hubby gets home at 545 and then gotta get my big girl up to get ready for school when we're done. Man, I hope this month works! I'm seriously ready to just give up or take a break, but I don't want to.


----------



## HWPG

you know you're ttc when.... you set your alarm to take your temp, then to PreSeed, then to bd, then to wake up the family, and you have a drawer for all the required tools to accomplish this! (it's not funny, cuase it's true....but it's funny because we (on this thread) can all relate!)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: omg, now why didn't I think of that phrase? you you're tc when.... that made me smile, and you're right its not funny, but it is to people who relate and everything is not in a drawer by the way, just here and there. You actually pointing it out and saying it, really hit me....i can't believe this is my 5th cycle since the m/c and have had no success...ugh, how depressing.


----------



## HWPG

Oh I'm sorry! I didn't mean to make you upset. Actually, there is a whole "you know you're ttc when...'thread. It has some funny bits and some sad bits, but overall it can be fun to read thru. Yea, we have all of the stuff scattered about - had to collect it this wkd when my friends came over... Now I have to spread it all back around again so it's where I need it when I need it.


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, everyone for the supporting words! I am feeling fairly objective about it at the moment and I feel like there are lots of things to do. Here's what I do know: I have been pregnant once (even though it's been a year) so it's possible, I respond well to Femara as far as follicles are concerned, and Progesterone has been doing its job. And now we have something concrete that is really going wrong, so we can address that.

I do think that there's more they can do before we go full-blown IVF, but even if we get there, it'll be fine. I agree, Mama, that it's up to God and his timing. I have to keep the faith on this one! :)

HW-- thanks for your cheering words! You're totally right, doctors have no problem telling you when they've done all they can and the fact that she seems to think they can do more means they probably can.

Bray-- Femara is a pill. It's actually an anti-estrogen that they give breast cancer patients! Hm... anti-estrogen? Perhaps that part is working a little too well on me?

For now, we're giving it one more month. I'm focusing on relaxing, so this time I don't think I'm going to temp. And I'm going to make sure I get my yoga in for a change-- it makes me feel so much better!

Fingers crossed for everyone this cycle!!!!

:dust:


----------



## HWPG

hello ladies! sniz, your positive attitude is so calming. thanks for the grounding words.
i'm pissed this AM - sounds stupid, here's why: i have nothing. no symptoms of anything, good or bad. no blood, no sore boobs, nothing. i *should* see something by now, even spotting. it's bizarre and ticking me off. maybe i didnt ovulate this month? maybe the Vit B is doing something? possible, but annoying as sh*t, you know? (the ambiguity). i took an opk this AM - it was pretty dark! but CM is NOT "sperm friendly". ugh! wth? i'm thinking AF is on my doorstep, but just get here already! hope everyone has a better outlook on life today than i do!


----------



## HWPG

well, i just got off the phone with the drs office - my progesterone was ridiculously low, pre-ovulatory levels.... so maybe i didnt ovulate this cycle? that's bloody awesome! :shrug: guess we'll start the bd back up again....


----------



## Brayr08

HW-Have you taken a pregnancy test? I have heard that you can get a positive line on an opk if you're pregnant. Don't know how true that is though.

Sniz-(Sorry if you've already said this) Have they tested your partner's :spermy: yet? 

AFM: I'm irritated-Shocking right?:haha: I tried to schedule an appointment at my FS tomorrow b/c I'm 98% sure the :witch: will show her face, but since I haven't officially started, they refuse to schedule me.:growlmad: I can't just leave work and go. It's an hour each way and I'm almost out of vacation time. I'm just so sick of this!!! If I'm not pregnant, next month will be my last month of trying until January. I will litteraly have no vacation time left and I don't feel like taking that much unpaid time off. 

Laus/Mama-Hope things are going well with you. Mama, hope the :sex: is going well.


----------



## HWPG

bray, i have not done an hpt - this is how it will go: POAS, wait for result, BFN, immediately go the bathroom and get period. i *suppose* it will make my period finally get here (Murhphys law!), but the BFN is so hard to take.... so um, no. IF (if if if if if if!!!!) no af by friday, i will take one (and then i'm sure the above scenario will still play out). 
i hope things go better for you. i feel like sometimes drs/clinics lose the human side to them - didnt they ever have (insert illness, but specifically fertility issues at a FS)? dont they know and understand the frustration/sadness/etc that a person is experiencing? dont they get that EVERYTHING is time dependent? i think clinics should be separated into 2 parts: a consultation part and a drive-thru part. good luck! keep calling! :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

Bray- no, we haven't done any testing on DH yet. I suppose that's in our future! I'm so sorry that your FS is being dumb. So frustrating! I worry about the time it will take for fertility stuff, too. How many visits do you have per month?

Today, I'm feeling pretty even-keeled. So far. We'll see where I'm at by the end of the day!


----------



## Brayr08

HW-That sounds just like me. Except it's usually spot for a couple of days, decide to take a test and then :witch:. I don't know that I've ever had a period that didn't have spotting before hand. 

Sniz-Let's see...I have to go in between cycle days 1-3 to see if I have cysts. So really, this could be a half day. Then I go back once or twice for internal ultrasound and blood work to see how my follicles are responding and to see what my estorgen levels are. Those appointments have to be done in the morning. I always take the whole day off b/c I learned the hard way if they tell you something you don't want to hear, like "yea, you aren't going to be able to do the procedure this month b/c...(insert reason here)" and then I end up crying the whole day b/c you've already invested so much time and money on medicine so I'm completely worthless the rest of the day. Then you have to schedule the whole day off for your IUI. If you end up doing that. So, potentially 2-3, at least, days a month. Which really starts to add up. 

I have decided this cycle we are not going to do the IUI again. With ppl's schedules at work, it just can't happen and I'm actually kind of excited to take the month off. We're still going to try, but I'm going to start temping, using OPK's again, I'm going to try pre-seed and soft cups too. We'll do the IUI my next cycle if this doesn't work, but I'm really hoping this does. DH :spermy: are fine, all my tests come back fine so, I figure, why not? :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

bray - have you used PreSeed before? we liked it a lot!


----------



## Brayr08

I haven't. I have heard a lot of good things about it though. I've never had an issue with being too dry, but I'm willing to try about anything right now.


----------



## HWPG

i, also, thought i did not have a problem with being too dry - until PreSeed. it just makes the warming up part faster, and when you are dtd every or every other night... it def helps. and it can make for some fun/funny conversations! i would recommend it for anyone. (maybe i should contact them about being a spokesman...)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I use preseed too... very first time i used it,i got preg that cycle and that's all i used...didn't temp, didn't use opk... geez and now i've been trying for 5 cycles and nothing yet.

I got this am accomplished and put my softcup in, left it in for about 12 hours. Not sure whether to do again in am or, skip and dtd again cd14(which last 2 months I got my smiley positive opk) and cd15.


----------



## Brayr08

So mama, is there a soft cup for periods & 1 for fertility or are they both the same thing?


----------



## Snizuitz

Bray- thanks for the info! Your post lead to a good discussion with DH about what our near future could be like and how I could fit it in with work and everything. Does your guy have to take IUI day off, too? Just curious how people get it all to happen with jobs and everything! What a challenge!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray, pretty sure they areall the same...I am using the instead softcup which are intended for periods. I forget what the other cup is called, that's reusuable i guess. Kinda don't like the reusable thing, afraid of infection or something. I was very weirded out and unskeptical about these. I've tried a tampon before for my af and i absolutely hated them, uncomfortable. But these you can't even feel them in. Won't hurt anything. Give it a try.


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Happy Thursday! VERY positive opk this morning, temps still down, so I think I just didn't ovulate earlier, and I'm about to today or tomorrow! BD last night, will again tonight, and hoping once more before OH leaves town for the wkd. Not gonna lie, I'm pretty excited about this! Gives me something to go on. So.... Fingers crossed it works kthis time!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's great news, Hw! Have fun! I'm kinda confused though, I thought you were about due for af? FX for you though! :dust:


----------



## HWPG

yes! i thought so also! but then.... temp nose dived and nothing happened. THEN i got my results back from "7dpo" blood draw - 0.64 nmol (pre-ov levels). THEN i didnt get my period and i was at cd30. THEN i took an opk yesterday and it was fairly dark, DTD last night (sorta thinking it would start AF), then this morning SUPER pos opk! SO... i think i didnt ovulate and now i am, cd31! (stupid body!!!) But whatever! i'm feeling excited and hopeful and havent felt like this for a while, so i'm going for it! check out all the !!!! hahhahah! fx to you also - the time is right for us!


----------



## Brayr08

Sniz-DH has to take off, but that's partially b/c of the drive. Since it takes us 2 hours to get there. Technically though, he could go and give his contribution and then leave, but even if we lived 5 minutes from the clinic, I would want him there with me. If I'm going to get pregnant, I at least want DH to be present while that's happening. :) Also, there is quite a gap in between his part and yours. Serioulsy, if you have any questions about any of this, don't hesitate to ask. 

HW-That's exciting. I'm ready for it to be time for DH and I to get to bding. I'm not so ready for the TWW though. Oh well, hopefully September will be a good month for all of us.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ok, makes sense now Hw..thanks for the clarification. 

Bray-did you start your af then..weren't you gonna test again today if no af? 

Laus-where you at girl? hope everything is ok!

I am going to take one of my cb smiley digital opks here in a few hours...i'll update afterwards. Oh, yeah ended up bding this am again. I couldn't let a day go by, i didn't wanna regret it and let that chance pass me.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh yea, I definetly started last night. Oh well. On to the next cycle.


----------



## HWPG

apologies in advance, i'm post-happy today!
mama, nice job getting the bd in. i'm with you... dont want to miss that window! (this morning i asked OH if every 6 hours was too much on him....he said it was unnecessary... but seriously, the smiley face/ dark line makes you want to get at it so there's ample supply, doesnt it?)
i'm all sorts of excited and antsy and surprised - and not depressed today, which is a change! just want to look inside my body and see whats happening (sounds weird, but i think you guys understand, you just want to make sperm and egg meet up!)
btw, i'm taking ALL this positive energy and sending it to this thread!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, i'm sorry... i will pray this cycle is it, hopefully the preseed, softcups and opk work for you without any help of doctors. If theycan't find anything wrong, then why waste money...do it the good ol natural way. Good luck to you and FX! I'm really pulling for you.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw-i've definately thought that way too. Wanting to look inside your own body and see if that :sperm: reached that egg right after ovulation. I'm prettysure I referred to it on this thread awhile back as, wishing we had xray glasses, lol. :haha: I'm glad to hear your happy, I really hope this is it for you and 6 hours is not enough time...if you knew your hubbys sperm was great, in quality and quantity, 12 hours would be the minimum for me. I feel the same way just wanting to bd a lot, a few times a day..but every 24 hours is good for me. Good luck!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm kind of excited. I just went to Walgreens and picked up my soft cups and preseed. :) I had to open 1 of the soft cups just to see what they look like. I had read that someone put a little of the preseed on the inside of the cup to make it less sticky. Didn't want the swimmers sticking to it. lol Don't know if that would happen, but I'm going to try it, just in case.


----------



## HWPG

bray, i recommend putting a little PS in before the hankypanky - even if it's only 10 mins or something (if you can). it says you can do it up to 1 hour before.... anyways, good luck! i'm excited for you also! PS. anyone else notice that they are equally embarrassed to be buying material to MAKE babies as they were to PREVENT babies? it's so silly! 
so, just for reassurance, 1/day is fine, right? and just because the OPK was so dark this morning, between last night, tonight, and tomorrow, (in theory) we've got our bases covered. i'm so GLAD i did that random opk - i wonder what made me think of that?! phew, close one!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

all good intentions, Hw...everything happens for a reason, so maybe just the right timing and time for your :bfp:!! :hugs:
bray-great! your all set..now to wait for OV! :D


----------



## HWPG

Hi! It's about midnight here. Pos opk this AM (7am or so). Pos opk after work, about 6p. Negative now. DTD anyways. Hoping these two times covered it! Welcome tww! C'mon Labor Day Wkd!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:wohoo: Hw!!! I'm hoping I get my pos opk today like i did the last 2months and i'll ovulate tomorrow, so hopefully i'll join you in the tww on sunday! OH PLEASE OH PLEASE OH PLEASE! [-o&lt;


----------



## laustiredttc

hi girls just played catch up. Sounds as if there has been a few hard days for you girls but you ladies are strong and doing well. sorry i have been away for so long, had family here, phew.... what a week!

i havent O yet, think i am only cd10 normally O around cd 15-16.

Its nice to be back, felt as if i was going a little insane this week


----------



## HWPG

mama, woot woot! i had another strong pos opk this morning (this last nights was too dilute, cause it was dark but not pos). temp started to climb this morning but either way, we're there! cmon drop those eggies!
laus, glad you're back! we missed you! hope the family time was enjoyable.
sigh, had an argument with OH this morning. about milk. really? *ugh!* And mostly all i could think was, "hope this gets resolved by tonight, 'cause we have business to attend to". haha, i'm a bad partner.... but oh well! having a massage today, so all will be fine and right in the world after that. :) cheers ladies!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw, sorry to hear about the argument, i know what you mean though, i always apologise to dh when i know we have to bd lol. this month sounds really good for you hun fx you get your :bfp:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

YAY! :hugs: your back, Laus! Missed you!

Hw-i argue with my hubby over the silliest things too sometimes... and yes, it really doesn't help the mood when it is bd time! Just show him lots of love! :devil: lol

Bd again the am for the 3rd morning in a row...hopefully tomorrow is my last day. This gets old, quick... lol I'll update later with my opk results.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama hope you lots and lots of fun. :thumbup:

I defo think im either cd10 or eleven? but before when i went the loo and wiped i had alot of cm, also i forgot to use my cbfm today :dohh: so dont know wth is going on. Family still here till tomorrow as well so me and dh will either have to leave it or be very very very quiet he he he.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

maybe you're going to ovulate earlier this month....last month i recall, while on vacation like i believe 4 days before my pos opk i had mucus on my tp after i wiped...i believe you gets days before you ovulate..i would start preparing for OV! Maybe it wouldn't hurt to bd tonight and skip tomorrow.


----------



## HWPG

i agree with Mama, Laus. it couldnt hurt to bd tonight anyways, right?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:happydance: Just POAS and got my SMILEY :D Should be ovulating later or tomorrow!! :happydance:

Tomorrow morning we will give it all we got!!! C'mon :spermy: woohoo!!!


----------



## HWPG

too bad they done have a "like" button - but here is one for your SMILEY, Mama!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Laus! Missed ya girl! Mama & HW I'm jealous you get to BD. Can't wait for AF to leave town so I can practice my BDing. :) Sniz, where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Hw! I'm sooooo excited! Using my last softcup as we speak so ran to walmart and got a 14pk! Can't miss tomorrow morning's opportunity and have a chance of those preciou s :spermy: leaking out! I'm so anxious to start my 2ww but so afraid of getting yet another bfn and missed opportunity for 6 months in a row.

Bray-we're just atdifferent points in our cycles...I was so jealous of everyone else while I was having my :witch: visit. Your time will come soon enough and you'll be having fun.


----------



## HWPG

Currently laying with legs in air, typing on iPad. Thinking of how funny we are - one says 'wish I was bd-ing', another says, 'wish I was done bd-ing'. THIS is why I love this thread - no matter where we are all at in cycles, life, relationships, etc - we support each other and get how we feel in each situation. OH headed out of town so this was not the romantic baby making sex like in movies, just trying to get the job done and done! Fx for us all!


----------



## sinead2

Hi how are all of you, i had a weird test this morning, seemed to be 2 lines straight away, however the test one was gone hours later for some reason. but i took photos b4 that happened so i know it wasnt minnd tricks lol. I had the weird pain in the left side too... not really any symptoms bar temp being higher and staying that way - 99.5, and not feeling full and being dizzy randomly.
Testing again in 2 days.. mayb 2moro if i cant hold out which usually i cant! Anyone else?


----------



## HWPG

Hi sinead! I literally just started my tww... Hasn't even come up to 1dpo on FF yet... So won't be testing for 12-14 more days. Let us know what happens with your tests.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

This morning took awhile to get hubby to get his job done....course he was up working in the garage until about 2am and I had my alarm set at 510 to temp and preseed... i fell back asleep until 615 and immediately told him its time, so thats pry why he had a hard time, lol. Probably last time we will bd, so hope this is it and ff should say i ovulated today and tomorrow my temp should shoot up so.... 

hi sinead, good luck to you.

hw-i was laying with my legs in the air for 15 mins, but i had to go to the :loo: so, but i had my softcup in so none come out. FX for you, we'll be in 2ww together!


----------



## HWPG

Mama, on a scale of 1 to 10, how important is keeping all that in? I read somewhere that when you're fertile, stuff is supposed to be deposited in the cervix. But others swear by the cups. I did not do cups, try to lay for five mins after, but due to high occurrence of UTIs I always go the bathroom after. Did I undo all our hard work? Ugh, one more thing! And after bathroom, I'm legs up. What do you think?


----------



## kimbral3

I am 1 dpo today!! We are ttc#4 (hoping and praying for a girl).. I woke up with severe gas pains and heartburn... I didn't eat anything different yesterday for me to have these symptoms (I don't think). Really hope this is it!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls lol i always lie on my back for a while staring at the ceiling, just humming to myself. we didnt get to bd last night so maybe give it a go tonight depending on how the mood strikes us? 

hw i agree no matter where we are in our cycle there is always an abundance of support :hugs:

bray, cheers hun it really is nice to be back :). Don't worry you will be bd soon enough.

welcome to the new ladies :hi:

i am def on cd11 so should be soon when i O fx.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I don't know hw...i think it's important, not sure if any goes in cervix or not i just feel more safe and secure with the cups in, knowing i'm not losing anything....i don't know, i'm not a doctor...i've gotten preggo before without using them, so i really don't know what to say?

Welcome newcomers...good luck!

Laus-go for it tonight, won't hurt anything....i don't know when you last bd but i wont let hubby go for more than 4 or 5 days without bd just so his :spermy: are of decent quality.


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks mama, usually we dont, but as family have been visiting this week we just left it. But yeah think we will tonight. He has been very touchy feely so looking forward to having a bit of fun tonight :blush: will catch up with you girls tomorrow, enjoy your saturday :)


----------



## HWPG

Grrr, OH just told me that I spend too much time on this forum... It annoys me because a) everyone we know is fertile myrtle and b) we're not telling people we're ttc, so where else should I go to talk about all these things we're going thru and how I'm feeling and and the guck that goes with it? Gah, boys say callous things sometimes, not thinking before they speak. Silly boys...
Have fun laus! Enjoy the time off Mama. Bray and Sniz, keep us posted.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh hw i'm sorry huni, like you said this forum gives you the peace of mind you dont get anhywhere else and i can totally relate to that. you oh might have had a bee in his bonnet about something else huni but you were in the firing line. My dh does this and it pisse* me off something terrible. i hope you two can sort it out huni, and always here for you. :hugs:

update: cd12 and cbfm still says high, no peaks yet so no O yet. both fell asleep last night so no hankey pankey lol. Oh well see what today brings :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

Morning! 
Thanks laus. Everything is fine here. OH doesn't say this meanly, just matter of fact, but he doesn't really get that it can still sting. 
My temp is up. Hope it stays there. Don't want another false start on ovulation. Fx!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw glad all is ok with the oh. Yay for the temp rise fx is does stay there!!! Hope you are enjoying your sunday :)

I am thinking of trying acupucture this month. I have heard lots of really great things about it. What do you girls think? 

Its expensive but if it helps then i dont mind.


----------



## HWPG

I have never tried it but also heard great things. Are you ok with needles? I say go for it, if you can. No harm, no foul, eh?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

confused... got my smiley 2 days ago around noon... the last 2 months i got my smiley the same time and today should of been the morning m temp went up....but didn't! So obviously i haven't ovulated yet. I read the box and all it said was when you get the smiley face to have :sex: anytime in the next 48 hours. Well noon today would be 48 hours, so i hope maybe i just was gonna ovulate this morning. So, disappointed with my temp, made hubby bd again this morning to cover bases. I pray my temp goes up tomorrow morning.


----------



## HWPG

Mama, I've noticed on lots of charts that temps can go up slowly or a day later than we think. Mine went up, down, up. I'm sure it will rise tom! You've got a committed man!


----------



## Jdub1698

Hey ladies! I just spent about an hour "meeting" all of you through this thread... Lol. You all seem so supportive and quite funny!

My hub and I are TTC #1, cycle 2. We aren't telling people, in case it takes a whole, so I'm excited to have somewhere to talk about it! Were doing SMEP this cycle with preseed and soft cups. On CD 10, bd on CD 8, and again today. I'm trying to do it exactly as it says, well see how it goes!


----------



## Brayr08

jdub-Welcome! I am doing the same thing this month. I just need to take a break from my meds.


----------



## HWPG

Welcome jdub. You,re right about this thread, it's the best one ;) I'd be bonkers by now w/o it!
Bray! Glad ru still here and 'in'. Should be a less stressed month for you, time for fun! Btw, were you the one who said Preseed is expensive? Bc I totally agree, but it is gooood. And you use it slowly, so, IMO, I would tell you to get it and just use like 1 or 2g. But maybe that wasn't you.... Hehe.


----------



## Jdub1698

I agree preseed was a little expensive, but if it gets me my bfp quickly, I think ill save money on everything else! That's what I'm telling myself anyway!


----------



## HWPG

Um, getting paranoid... We DTD day before, day of, and day after O (based on FF). I still have a chance, right? I mean, I'm asking because it wasn't five days in a row, and not two days before O... Agh. I know it's stupid, just someone tell me it's still possible...


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> Um, getting paranoid... We DTD day before, day of, and day after O (based on FF). I still have a chance, right? I mean, I'm asking because it wasn't five days in a row, and not two days before O... Agh. I know it's stupid, just someone tell me it's still possible...

Of course! You only need the one time during the period! Fx for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-thank you, yes he is committed, sometimes i don't think he is... so, how many dpo are you now?

welcome jdub! :hi: 

Laus-you having fun bd? it's time, right?

Bray-hope your still hanging on hun...not too much longer til bd time!

Sniz-how are you doing? haven't heard from you in awhile. :)

My temp went up a whole degree this am. Now to stay there and not come back down! :haha: ahhhh....glad bd time is over with. Now the horrid wait.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HW-almost forgot..... OF COURSE YOU HAVE A CHANCE SILLY! It doesn't take long for those little swimmers to get up there...especially the male ones! They are faster but not as strong as female. Male ones are weak, so they die quicker and can't wait around for the egg as long as female. FX for you, hun!


----------



## HWPG

mama, wow a whole degree? yeah, mine def climbs, like 0.2 at a time.... i'm 4 dpo today. also, had a little dark blood this AM, but everything says it's too early for IB, so maybe something else... ?? meh, i noted it. i got so panicky when i saw the green squares on FF and realized we only dtd twice in that window. *sigh* - fx for you also! yay for the dreaded 2ww.... i'm thinking i'll test on 9/6 or 9/7, IF i test. (says little prayer, does fertility dance, burns incense, crosses fingers, etc)


----------



## laustiredttc

hw :rofl: burn incense........ done few things like that myself before lol. BTW your def in with a chance huni its all sounding good. Fx this is it huni :hugs:

Hey mama, cheers and woo hoo for the temp rise :happydance: I really hope this is the month for you :hugs:

I dont know what is going on with me and the dh i am cd13 and we have'nt bd for a week. For the past two nights all i wanted to do is just sleep, my libido has gone down the drain my friends :(
Gonna give it a go today if i can muster the motivation? So basically my temping has gone out the window, smep plan gone. The only thing i am doing is the cbfm and prenatal vits. I just cannot be bothered at all, what's wrong with me?

Welcome jdub1698 :hi: welcome to a lovely set of ladies.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yeah a whole degree! yesterday morning it was 96.79... same time every morn i temp cuz i have alarm set...really thought my temp would go up yesterday but it didn't . Now, lastnight i slept like crap, woke up at 11:30 and was awake til about 2, then had alarm set for 510. It was 97.76. Before I went to bed i took it for the heck of it and it was 97.9 something... i was warm lastnight and had a feeling it was going up today. Last month the day after I ovulated it went up alot .8 degrees but I had a bfn of course. Temping isn't accurate, but it's neat how the womens body works.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww, Laus! If you have any chance at all....you really need to bd tonight and you say you usually peak around cd15, wait and do it again then and then again on cd16, maybe 17 too. You can do it girl...think of why you are doing it! For a chance at a pregnancy to be a mommy! And I don't know what's wrong, maybe you need medicine for improvement of libido and mahybe get teh hubs some viagra :haha: No, really...get it on girl!!! Maybe your hormones are out of whack....have you ever heard of fertilaid? Check into it! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

They also have fertilaid for men too!!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks mama :hugs: Yes heard of it. Got the fs in sep so i know hubby will have to do another sa then. Gonna see what they say then go from there. It's a long and draining process this ttc business. Thank you though mama, you are right i think we will get down to it tonight. You never know, could be a good month :shrug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's my ttc buddy!!! You just never know! Don't give up your dream! Dreams can come true! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thank you so much mama, you have made me smile. Gonna drag him up them stairs when he gets in and get the ole shackles out!!!!! lol.
Got to be done right???


----------



## HWPG

laus, sometimes (many times!) i would much rather sleep! but then i just put something "more comfortable" on, maybe some yummy lotion, work on getting myself feeling sexy, and that certainly improves my mood! also, i send sexy texts or gchats... gets him a little revved up to see me at the end of the day, and that type of homecoming can really work wonders! you. can. do. it!


----------



## HWPG

actually, going to send one to my OH right now.... writing all that stuff down fired up my engines! :blush:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: oh my.... there ya go laus! No quickie, realy give it him the next few bd times....reallllllly let him enjoy it...tease him, get him fired up! Glad I made ya smile, we need to smile every once in awhile. Makes us feel better!

hw-you crack me up! Kinda making me want to again too! :haha: but i prolly won't. Have fun you ladies!


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies!

I took an unplanned break from the internets this weekend. I think it was probably good for me. But I missed you gals!

I'm CD 10 today. Going in for an ultrasound on Weds to see if I'm ready to trigger. I'm getting a second opinion from my sister's gyno about whether I have PCOS (my normal doc kind of wrote it off quickly, but I think I might have it). And we're talking about going to a specialist next month-- pretty sure we have one picked out.

We had a great weekend in our house. Despite hubby feeling under the weather for part of the time, we still had a very romantic couple of days. Gosh, I love that guy!!

Another couple days and it'll be the TWW yet again. Fingers crossed for everyone!

:dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw and mama cheers girls. Hw i am petrified of needles but will try it anyway and i hope you have fun with the dh. Mama your right we all need to smile and boy did i smile today :)

Well when i said i was going to drag him upstairs. That never happened, i'll explain............ We got into a riduculous argument on the way back from a lovely afternoon out having lunch. When we got in i stormed upstairs thinking i don't even care about whether we bd tonight you have totally pissed me off!!!! Just when i was about to get changed into pj's he raced up the stairs grabbed me and flung me onto the bed. Sorry tmi! Well lets just say i am going to apparently infuriate him more often!!!!!!! No need for the ropes today lol. 

Sni, hey huni glad your back in here. Hope the ultrasound shows your ready for your trigger. and i would def get a second opinion huni, the dr's may have all those wonderful plaques on their walls saying what honours they might have received but they dont know your own body like you do!!! fx it works out for you huni :hugs:

i think i have a couple of more days till i O so i might think of something else to piss the dh off with :haha:


----------



## HWPG

shackles and ropes and bed-flinging? they could make movies out of this stuff! hhahaha, laus, glad you had a "productive" evening!


----------



## laustiredttc

tell me about it, lol they are actually ha ha ha, although i can tell you the book is alot more detailed. Turned out to be a bit boring in the end (fifty shades of grey) dare i say it too much sex throughout and in my opinion not enough of a storyline to follow :shrug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: Laus!!! That's awesome! Now you know what to do in the next few days...tell him to do that when you want him to. :haha: I'm sooo happy to hear bed-flinging story. He really does care and are you sure the fight was what did it? Good luck to you in the next few days, can't wait to have you join me and hw in the 2ww, along with sniz soon....and then bray and whoever else!

Sniz-glad you had a good weekend, hope the u/s goes well, but i hope the 2nd opinion gives you some answers to look forward to positively so you can finally get your dream to come true. :hugs:

Bray-how you doing girl? :D


----------



## Snizuitz

Mama and Laus-- thanks for the good karma! I'm feeling pretty relaxed about the whole thing at the moment. I guess I figure we'll figure this whole thing out eventually.

Had an interesting convo with Hubby today about our next steps and he and I seem to be on the same page that we'll see what the other doc thinks and in the meantime I'll work on my weight. Of course, I think the Prednisone is making that a lot more difficult than it needs to be... Maybe I'll be able to get off that stuff if the other doc doesn't think it's necessary. Hubby is pretty much like, "Listen to whatever the doc says." But I hate this stuff.

Anywho... beddy-bye time over here! So, sleep well, ladies!


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks mama :hugs: yeah gonna keep the momentum up now lol

sni i would say listen to the docs opinion but do what you feel is best for you huni hope it goes well :)

Update: today is cd14 for me and whilst i normally O around cd15-16 today i got a big fat positive on an opk and also the cbfm said peak so got some serious bd to do over the next few days, i'm just glad we ended up bd last night, phew!!!!


----------



## Brayr08

So, I have a couple of questions:

1. I took an OPK yesterday, which was only CD6 and I knew I would get a negative, but, whenever I do these I always start early, so there's no way that I'll miss my surge. Well, sure enough, negative. There was a line that was lighter than the test line when I removed it from the applicator. I always use a digi, so it's supposed to be fool proof right? Well, I did it again this morning, and got a smiley face, on CD7! Which is obviously WAY early. When I pulled the test strip out, all I could see was the indent where the line was supposed to be, but along the sides and the bottom, it was all blue. So I am SO confused! I was going to post a pic, but my hubby has the connection cord. So, finally to my question, do the digis actually read the levels in your urine, or does it have everything to do w/the strip? I'm going to test again this afternoon to see what it says. I would think if it was a true positive, the levels should still be high enough to register it. We :sex: last night & I used the preseed and soft cups just to practice w/them. 

2. Mama-When I tried using the soft cups last night, at first, I don't think I had it in right, one rubber side was pointing down. So, I fished it out and slid it in and I think it was in there better, but they say you shouldn't be able to feel it & I could still feel pressure down there. It was making me nervous, so probably 1/2 hour later or so, I tried pulling it out & it took like 5 minutes before I could even hook a finger around the edge. I want to use them, but I'm afraid I'm not doing it right. Does any of that sound normal to you???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray I only use digi opks because I can not for the life of me find when the test is same or darker thancontrol line. When I get my positive, i look at the strip and it isn't darker or same as control but i bellieve the color bleeds that's why it's smeared or blue around. It's suppose to be 99% accurate so i go by it and the last 3 times i used them i got my smiley on the exact same day (cd14) and you might get the surge or pos opk but doesn't mean u will ovulate, keep testing and you might find you will get the surge and pos opkagain later...some women ovulate 2 times during a cycle. Good luck to you and hope that lastnight helped! As for the softcups...I thought it felt weird the first time also...but really I can't feel it, I've even forgot about and almost went to bed with it in! It's suppose to go and fit right behind your pubic pone. I always put mine in upside down since I skooch off the bed and have my legs in the air, i put it in then. Literally, I start sliding the softcup and then it pushes itself into position or slide I shall say. I don't know, there is a video on youtube on how to insert it. Maybe I can find it for you and post it. Keep us updated and I hope you figure them out...I love them.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amPXaswKxyk

I think this link will work.


----------



## HWPG

morning! 
sniz, glad to hear you are getting a second opinion. i truly believe that you have to find a dr who listens to you and your ttc plan AND is on-board with it - there are lots of peeps who will just dismiss or push you into doing things that you dont want to. hoping it goes well, we're all on your side!
laus, good thing you got that bd in! that is just how i felt with my weird cycle and pos opk this month! here's to a few more exhausting days!
Mama, thanks for your knowledge with everything! i have to admit that i am immature and thought the SoftCup video was hilarious - like jr high sex ed. i'm 14 again. but i think it was a perfect link to help out.
bray, how was the PS? hope it was worth the $. i dont use the digi test but have heard that you can get a few smiley days before actual peak... good thing you checked! you'll be so close behind us in the 2ww....
afm, cd5. temp is up to 97.9. (whistles. twiddles thumbs). have had a scratchy throat since O last week, not intense, just bothersome. i blame OH. 7 more days....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I can't wait to :test: next monday or tuesday!!! we're around the same hw. :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray, fyi...last 2 months I ovulated the day after I got my smiley...this cycle it was 2 days after. So, better bd again today and tomorrow. If you want. and chart your bbt so then you will know if you did ovulate or not! If after 3 days your temp still did not go up, then chances are you didn't ovulate, keep testing your opk also...might get the surge again. From your first smiley, most women will ovulate in the next 12-36 hours..but heard some women will even 48 or 72 hours after, that's why I said 3 days.


----------



## HWPG

sometimes, i hate that hopeful/excited feeling... but it does keep me going... yes, i'm thinking i will know one way or the other by tuesday.... butterflies in my stomach...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Praying and hoping for you, hw! lots of baby :dust: to you!!! FX really tight!


----------



## HWPG

oh, thank you Mama - that support brought a little tear! AND TO YOU ALSO!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks for the info mama. And HW, yea, I couldn't help but smile to myself everytime she said the word "vagina" :haha:. I'm just glad we :sex: last night. I'm just really hoping that DH has...um...pleased himself w/in the last three weeks. We NEVER go that long in between bding, but I was afraid to do it after the IUI (besides the one time they told us to) b/c I was afraid it would make me start spotting as it does during that time. And we don't do that when AF is in town. So, hopefully he had some good swimmers. Plus I pulled the soft cup out to reinsert it. Ugh! I am totally freaking out about all that now. I think if we bd tonight through Thursday, take Friday off and bd again on Saturday, our bases should be covered. I'll keep doing the OPK's for a while too, just in case. I'm also really hoping my follicles are similar to last month. If so, it/they should be around 17 (whatever measurment they use) right now. I just hope they aren't too small to be mature. I really need to stop freaking out about this b/c now I am rambeling again.:dohh:


----------



## Brayr08

laus-looks like you and me are going to be on the same schedule this month. Yey!!!


----------



## HWPG

bray, ramble away - we've all been there! are you temping?


----------



## Brayr08

I WAS, but my thermomiter (totally butchered the spelling on that I think) started flashing the battery sign, so I stopped b/c I can't figure out how to change it. :blush: I might play with it today to see if I can figure it out. I'm curious to see what the results would be.


----------



## HWPG

if you decide to re-start temping, it will be interesting to see if it rises after this week. then you'll def know if you O'd!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls, lots going on :thumbup:

Bray yes sometimes people O twice in a month but the girls are right just keep using your opk and if you can get the tm out. Also yeah we're around the same time, eeeek i'm keeping my fx so tightly this month for us all!!!!

hw, mama, you girls are a ball of info, after 14months ttc you would think i could lecture in this business but still get confused alot :shrug: 

sni howz it going huni?

me and dh bd tonight and going to for the next two nights just to be sure. So let me grasp this, if I get my surge today and O tomorrow, will the next day be 1dpo? Why cant i ever figure this stuff out?

Gosh girls i just am wishing, hoping and praying that this is the month for us all :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

laus-Are you planning on testing again tomorrow? I was wondering the same thing about the "DPO" thing. If I still have a smiley face tomorrow, would I count Thursday as 1DPO or Friday???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-yes if you O tomorrow the next day your temp should rise. FF always says the day of your thermal shift, you O the day before that happens. Goodm luck to you! I really hope this month is for us all!

Bray-I always freak too and think about the what IF'S? But you can turn back time and everything happens for a reason...I'm sure you still got some up there, don't worry about it too much. Just keep it up with the bd and preseed and whatever else for the next few days and hopefully you will see a temp rise (if you get your thermometer fixed). Can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray if you have still have a smiley tomorrow, you don't go by it...cb says to go by your FIRST smiley (positive opk)... and since every woman is different and variation can be 12-possibly even 72 hours until O... the only sure way to tell when you ovulate is by temping... if you temp, once you get your thermal shift, you can count that as 1dpo. Like I got my smiley on Friday... for sure thought I'd O saturday, but did not get my thermal shift sunday morning...it was monday morning it shifted, so I counted monday as 1dpo. I know it's all confusing, but you can do it. Hope September is our month! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

so now i have a question, Mama.... if you got your smiley on friday but didnt O til sunday, then why do you use the first one? becuase of the 12-72 hour delay? so even though i had a pos opk thursday and friday, FF put the O at thursday cause of the temp shift friday.... so i was the 12 hour side, and you were the 48 hour side of the range, yes? 
I HOPE SEPTEMBER HAS GOOD MOJO ALSO!


----------



## Brayr08

Wow HW, you just confused the H out of me:haha:


----------



## HWPG

oh so sorry! eek.... :(


----------



## HWPG

just listen to Mama... she's knows WAY better... pretend i know how to delete my comment that confused you...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-correct. :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Also....I only ever get 1 pos opk. Seems to always be around noon. I don't do it twice a day, but that wouldn't matter. I did it the day before, same time..maybe off by 30 mins but neg the first, pos the next and I actually tested again like 4 hours later, and it was neg...i think i have a short surge and i'm lucky to even catch it. But glad I do! And honestly, once I get that smiley...I don't opk test anymore.


----------



## HWPG

Sweet. Thanks mama.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Anytime my dear bnb friends! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

So uh, we're getting ready for bed, preseed has been in for a few minutes & I decided to watch the instructional video you posted earlier today again, just to be sure I get it right. Thanks again mama. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha, oh the joys of ttc. 

This morning when it was important for me to take my temp to see whether i had a shift or not. The dog decides to come into the bedroom, nudges me then proceeds to throw up all over the floor. 
I was like WTF, WTF, WTF!!! Me and dh jump out of bed and with military precision start to clean up the mess. This was at 5am in the morning! Afterwards both sat on the sofa with a cup of coffee, both leaning on each other half asleep muttering about the damn dog!!! 
Then realised hey this is going to be the norm when we have a LO. Think the dog must have thought we needed some practice :haha:

So got a second peak today, but dont know what temp is now?


----------



## Brayr08

Oh man laus! I just love it when my dog does stuff like that.:dohh: What type of dog do you have? I wasn't able to temp either, I'm going to just have to buy a new thermomiter today. I didn't get a smiley today, but I'm like you mama, I don't remember ever having more than one smiley face in a row. Oh, so last night, after we :sex: I put my softcup in and the whole time I'm TRYING to sleep, I keep thinking, what if the softcup actually BLOCKS the sperm from trying to get there (I don't remember if someone said that on this thread or another one) and I'm actually preventing myself from getting pregnant???:wacko: Well, I woke up this morning, took the softcup out (which was much easier this time) and there was a bunch of his left over stuff still in the cup which means it didn't block it. Yey!!!!:happydance: It still got all over my hands (sorry TMI), but I don't care! I was feeling totally out last night, which is really bad to feel that way already, but I'm feeling in again!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh, Bray i'm so glad you feel better! I feel so much better with the softcups too. I get it on my hands also, but I don't care...I really feel like the softcups do it's job keeping the :sperm: close to the cervix. You know some of that may not even be his, could be preseed or just the juice, and no sperm..i don't know, but either way there are bunches of success stories about them, so they can't hurt anything. FX for you and hopefully you see a thermal shift tomorrow am! and join us in the 2ww! :D

Laus-that stinks! I would've just temped before i got out of bed to clean up the dogs mess. But maybe you forgot. Hopefuly tomorrow you get to temp also and you see your shift too. Did you get to bd lastnight?


----------



## HWPG

Bray and laus, yay, you are both in in in! 
I remember having a dog.... Some days I'd like to get another, when it's scummy and we're on a walk, but when it's bad weather or something, I'm like 'no pets!'. It changes everyday.Bray, your softcup story is funny. I can imagine doing the same thing!
Afm, 6dpo. Feeling out already, for no reason. Temp still up but no other anythings. Oh, I cried last night, which is usually dead on for 1 week before my period. Not helpful. Only time will tell.... I would be happy to postpone my BFP for one of you this month... But of course I still hope! I'm hoping for all of us!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh and i thing i noticed is realllly out of the norm for me...i've been super gassy for 15 hours now. Hubby and I ate the same thing yesterday other than I had some trail mix, which i don't think that would do it. I don't know, thought I'd throw that out there. lol


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray glad you are finding the softcups are working :thumbup: we have a border collie. He is lovely but sometimes drives me up the wall :(

hey mama, yeah got to bd last night also going to do it tonight and tomorrow just to cover bases. Did temp this afternoon and was 97.80 but dont think it counts. Hope the gas is a sign of that magical :bfp: coming your way. 

hw i know how you feel honey, it really is a rollercoaster ride of emotions and the thing is it changes everyday, heck it changes every hour with me. One moment i'm like this is def it then i'm like wth am i thinking i am totally out. I guess time will tell.

Hold on in there girls, i know we will do it :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

um, not "scummy" (stupid autocorrect!) - SUNNY. i meant to write SUNNY. hahaha... btw, we had normal fun not making a baby sex last night - awesome! unheard-of! :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:thumbsup: hw


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies! I'm going in for my ultrasound today. Fingers crossed! Of course, this cycle, I'm pretty low key because doc basically told us we need more help than what she's been able to do. Oh well. We're still having fun with it!

I think last night was the first time that I actually didn't want to BD but did it anyway. I hope hubby couldn't tell-- I tried to make it fun for him. We must have been tired, though, because it was lots of clumsiness and giggling. :haha: But I must say, in the end, it was great! :blush:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey sni, oh honey i am keeping my fx and everything else so tight that i hope all goes well for you. GL hun :hugs: ps i'm the same, going to bd in a bit and i just cannot be bothered at all. When i mentioned it to dh we both just looked at each other with unspoken words and laughed as i think we're both feeling the same. oh well guess it's for the geater good.

Oh on another note. I have been drafted into the christening and have no way of getting out of it. It's this sunday and the only silver lining i have is that my dh has next week off and is now coming with me so at least i have him for support.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Good luck, sniz! Hope all goes well and you don't need much seperate assistance with ttc. 

Laus-glad hubby is gonna be with you...hope it goes by fast for you and doesn't bother you too much. I'm soo excited for tomorrow morning to see how yours and brays temps are!! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

i second Mama - i just can't tell you how excitedly calm i'm feeling for everyone - Sni, bray, laus, Mama....you are all in my thoughts!

jdub, any update?


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks girls just about to call it a night, hope you all have great days tomorrow :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hope you do too,Laus!

Hw-your chart looks amazing! Not that I'm an advanced bbt charter or expert or anything like that, but to me, it looks great! FX for you! I'll put my chart on here for everyone to see I guess...I don't chart everyday, at least not from when I get af until maybe 11dpo.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hope you all don't mind...hw, bray and sniz..i added you to my bnb ttc buddies list. I just love you gals and always want to keep it touch :hugs:


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> i second Mama - i just can't tell you how excitedly calm i'm feeling for everyone - Sni, bray, laus, Mama....you are all in my thoughts!
> 
> jdub, any update?

It's been so crazy at work, its been hard to keep up with everyone, but I must say, I really enjoy quickly catching up and feeling right back in it. Fingers crossed for everyone, the next few days are so exciting!

Afm- CD 13 here, still doing eod on the Bd. Our 1 year wedding anniversary is this weekend which should be O time, so should work out well! We arent typically this active during the week, so I'm glad were getting to the weekend for the important stuff!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Awesome time to ovulate jdub! That would be a grfeat story to tell if you get your bfp this cycle! We conceived you on our 1 year wedding anniversary! :D Good luck and have fun! Hard work pays off! ;) :dust:


----------



## Jdub1698

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Awesome time to ovulate jdub! That would be a grfeat story to tell if you get your bfp this cycle! We conceived you on our 1 year wedding anniversary! :D Good luck and have fun! Hard work pays off! ;) :dust:


Thanks! It would be really fun if the dates worked out. Minor kink in our plans now though... My sil is pregnant with our first nephew and due 9-21. But she went to the doc today and if her blood pressure doesn't come down, theyre taking the baby Friday! Ah! To cancel reservation or not to cancel reservation!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

You should be able to find time no matter what...you can't stayat the hospital overnight, unless she is far away.....oh, jdub, i'm hoping for you to conceive thisweekend, but do what you heart feels, maybe she would understand if you let her know the situation and that you could come visit her after she is home and help her a bit with anything she needs? :hugs:


----------



## Jdub1698

MamaTo2Girls said:


> You should be able to find time no matter what...you can't stayat the hospital overnight, unless she is far away.....oh, jdub, i'm hoping for you to conceive thisweekend, but do what you heart feels, maybe she would understand if you let her know the situation and that you could come visit her after she is home and help her a bit with anything she needs? :hugs:

She is about 2 hours away, but well just stay there. I talked ro the hotel we had reservations at this weekend and explained the situation (about maybe labor) and they said as long as we let them know by saturday, were good. So much better now, I don't have to make a decision till I know what's happening.

Either way, well be BDing! I'm not missing the chance and have to wait another month! She of all people will understand that!! Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, good! :D


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls whatsup? 

hey jdub hop0e it all works out huni and i hope you have fun this weekend.

Hey mama, i agree wih you about the ttc buddies and if you girls dont mind i would like to do the same. You ladies have been my constant rock these past months and i am fortunate to have found you all :hugs:

update: temp went to 97.60 this morning @ 7am so think that is enough of an inrease to say 1dpo :happydance: now here comes the loopy tww :haha:


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
jdub, glad you have your priorities right :haha: i think everyone should understand ov timing, haha!
laus, welcome to TWW-ville. it's fun and crazy here... :winkwink:
i am now 7dpo. thanks for the positive feedback on my chart, Mama, but i just keep thinking "There are 5 more days for my temp to come back down". currently, temp is still up, nice and high... but .... i'm skeptical... and last night i said to OH "do not let me poas until after this weekend" - because i'd rather have a few more ignorant days and then disappointment. we are going camping this weekend and i want to enjoy that... so we'll see what tuesday holds. i would like to say a tiny side bit about IF i were to get a BFP, if you all will indulge me: IF (if if if) it happens this time, i will be due right by my MIL bday. gag. i know it *shouldnt* matter, but it does a teeny bit. just had to get that out. cause she and i are like wary cats that circle each other. oh well, nothing's in stone today!


----------



## MommyLemLem

Hey ladies!! I was looking for some TTC buddies because I think I am starting to drive my hubs nuts with all my baby talk!!! Lol Had a MC at 11 weeks before my husband deployed last year and he just got home so this is our first cycle trying again for a sticky little bean!! I am 5dpo today and really hoping that this is it!! Hoping September is the month for all of us!!


----------



## HWPG

Hello MommyLL, welcome!
soooo... a little bored at work, therefore posting again.... just want to ask, for the record: some women dont get symptoms, right? or they get them later? cause it seems like all around this site, women are like, "i have this or that or that" - and i have none. i'm not saying i should, if i'm not KU'd, but i can still have a chance with no symptoms, yes? (tww paranoia and boredom combined....) (quiet down, brain....)


----------



## MommyLemLem

Hi HW! 
Not to sure myself!!! The only "symptom" I have is the lotiony cm.. almost everyone's stuff I read don't have symptoms until about 7dpo when they get their BFP. Trying to wait patiently but its hard to stay positive when you aren't experiencing anything!! Hoping this is the month for everyone!! Don't know how much longer I can stay positive!! One of my friends told me to not think about it so much.. but its easier said then done!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-awesome you're in, glad to have you join us! Now just Bray's turn! :D

:hi: Lem Lem! Good luck to you and I've had 6 m/c and one was at 18 weeks so I know how you feel, it's hard but we're strong to move on and keep trying. Nothing else to do. I'm sorry and i'm here if you ever want to talk :hugs:

Hw-I never really have any symtpoms, seriously. I never use to take an hpt until day af was due. I never had any symptoms and never really read into much about symptom spotting, so i wouldn't have even said i'm gassy if i knew it wasn't a symptom which i wouldn't think to call gassiness a pregnancy symptom..youhave gas then you have gas doesn't mean anything. lol Anyways...don't count yourself out, I know tuesday is still 5 days away not including today but we can both wait. I'll be 10dpo then and I pray my temp stays up also. Maybe we should quit temping once we get our shift so we don't disappoint ourselves that way when our temp starts falling. One little drop and I'm like, crap I'm out. Son of a *****!!!! :rofl:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw i think that its said that if you notice anything different to this month to all the other months like some women said they never got sore boobs whehn usually they do before af. So in answer yes, you can defo get your :bfp: with no symptoms. And if you do get your magical :bfp: then your lo bday will most def outshine your mil bday :) have fun camping his weekend, enjoy :)

Welcome mommylemlem :hi: hope you enjoy this thread, lovely, great girls.


----------



## MommyLemLem

The only symptom that I remember having is that my boobs were REALLY REALLY tender a day before AF was due, but besides that nothing.. hoping this time I will have those gloriously uncomfortable boobs again!! Lol 

Thank you Mama, we are very strong and have to think that everything happens for a reason, and that we will get our sticky little beans one of these days!! So glad I have some people to talk to and that understand what I'm going through and that I can be there for yall too! 

Where are you ladies at in your cycle??


----------



## Summer_millie

Hi everyone, I think I'm on 1dpo today, CD 18. This has been our first month ttc properly, used conceive plus, followed SMEP, charts my BBT and also used the clear blue fertility monitor.... Just starting my two week wait, can I join all you lovely ladies please? :) x


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama, yey i know i'm happy i'm here now. Didnt do half as much bd this month as last month but at least we did the important days. When are you deciding on testing mama? I always say i'll leave it till after af due but i always cave in and test before :dohh:

mommall, i'm sorry to hear about you loss, gl for this cycle


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:howdy: summer...welcome and sure you can join. Good luck to you! :dust:

LemLem-I am 4dpo today.

Laus-I think I'm gonna test monday or tuesday. :D FX!!!!


----------



## HWPG

thanks everyone! it's hard not to "compare notes". ok, i'm 7dpo. i expect AF on tuesday, so if nothing then, i will test Wed. (maybe) (hehe)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

correction, tuesday at the earliest i will test. I will be 9dpo. If my af stays the same as last 2 months...then i would be due thursday. :( Man I hope this is the month....for me, and us all!


----------



## MommyLemLem

I am going to try and hold out and test on Monday or Tuesday... Hoping this will be all of our month!! I want to see two lines on that test soo bad and can't wait to test! The wait is horrible!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls, mommall, mama, and hw your all gonna be testing around the same time whoop whoop bring on the :bfp: :dance:

Welcome summer :hi: i'm 1dpo same as you hun. Don't think i am due af till around 16th or 17th i think :shrug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That is soooo awesome! I wish you and Bray were due to test then too! :( But still, it's cool would be great if we got our bfps! I'm sooo stinkin excited and anxious but nervous too! I don't want keep seeing a bfn! I want to see 2 beautiful lies that are noticeable and get darker.... PLEASE!? PRETTY PLEASE!? :D Laus, I know you said you didn't bd much this cycle but really it only takes 1 time. What is the date of yourfs appt? I hope it's after your due! That would be sooo awesome for you to get your bfp without having to end up going to see the fs!


----------



## HWPG

you gals keep my spirits so high - thank you!
(warning: TMI ahead) - ok, so IF i were a SS, then i would say i have been feeling bloated for at least 2 days... sort of like AF is coming but not in a heavy way, just in a "i cant suck this in" way - which i should say that i am a suck it in master. and i did crazy exercise yesterday and have been doing abs, and normally that would earn me a "flat feeling stomach day" - but nada. then again, it could mean i need a laxative. :haha: oh brother....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol, hw....hope it's a sign for you! a good one! we should all just test tuesday morning! It can be a bfp conspiracy circle testing day!


----------



## HWPG

i'm envisioning us in a scene from a commercial: where we all take the test and then hold it up to the sun like a torch, and then look at under a lamp, take it apart, invert the colors, post it, ask strangers on the street to look at it - it could be a ClearBlue marketing scheme.


----------



## MommyLemLem

Testing Tuesday morning sounds good to me! Hopefully I won't break down and test early though... I am getting anxious already!! Lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: hw....clearblue shoulddo that...pay us and we could use that money to get IVF!!! Then we would would have a realllly good chance of getting a true bfp!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray...how was your temp today?...hope it went up, but if it didn't, it still could tomorrow morning, like mine did! FX for you!


----------



## Jdub1698

Some good ewcm happing over here... Maybe I'm ovulating a little earlier this month than last? I wish I had taken my temp, then I might have a better idea!


----------



## laustiredttc

:rofl: mama, hw you girls crack me up, ooooooh i want to test tuesday now, be part of the campaiging clearblue, hpt testers :) oh well i'll be cheerleader at the sides girls. 

my temp was 98.04 this morning and the wierdest thing happened last night in bed. 

I must have woken up about 1am and i was covered in tmi sorry a cold sweat. Seriously i had to go the loo to wipe myself down and change pj's. 
I was thinking, crap am i coming down with something but felt fine. Then i thought was it a bad dream? but normally i remember ALL bad dreams? I dont know wth it was all about? It was just horrible though and has never happened to me before?

like i know i'm not sick as i feel fine now and i know my body well. 

What do you think it was girls? 

ps i hope you are all having a lovely friday :)


----------



## laustiredttc

oh ps mama, i have the fs on 20th sep and af is due around the 16th - 17th so i reaaaallllly hope that i do get :bfp: before my app. That would be a godsend.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Well, Laus---FX for you sooo tight, anf would rather have you get the bfp than me! :hugs: as for your sweat lastnight....maybe because of your temp, at one point lastnight i felt kinda hot and im under just a regular blanket, Could maybe be related to our temp and preogesterone...hoping it's good sign!!


----------



## Brayr08

Laus-What day were you planning on testing? As long as it isnt a crazy long time, like the day your AF is due, :winkwink: then Ill test with you. I was thinking maybe the 8th? That should be 10DPO for you and I THINK 9DPO for me and I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that.

Mama-Well, yesterday, my temp was 97.6 and today it was 97.73, does that mean I Od? Also, I had my Oing cramps yesterday, so I think Im 1DPO, right? Or would that be tomorrow? :shrug: Oh and Im honored that youd ask me to be a part of your TTC group. You girls have all become my friends, and I dont know what Id do without all of you.

HW-When talking w/my mom, she told me that her very first sign of pregnancy was bloating. She said she had to wear maternity pants almost as soon as she found out she was pregnant b/c normal pants were just so uncomfortable, but she noticed the bloating way before she got her :bfp:. So hopefully this is a REALLY good sign for you! 

Sniz-Hope everything is going well for you! When are you expecting your O? Also (sorry if I missed this) didn't you go to the docs this week? If so, what did they have to say?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Have you ever temped before bray?...97.6 to 97.73 doesn't seem like a big enough jump to be considered a thermal shift after post-ovulation...maybe check again tomorrow. Too bad you didn't get your temp the day your thermometer died. Some women have slow rising temps though so maybe your one of them. Your best bet is to know how your body works and whatrange your pre and post O temps are. I wish you nothing but luck and lots of :dust: Are you still opking and bding at least every other day?


----------



## Brayr08

I am still using an OPK. There is still a faint line, but it's definetly negative. Bummer about the temp though. I never really have temped. I started trying it right after I first started trying to get pregnant, but got tired of doing it after a week and quit.:haha: This past weekend, it was showing my temps in the 98's, but I think it's just b/c my thermomiter was getting ready to die. I'm never that high in the morning. So who knows!:shrug: We have bd every day since Monday. Was planning on taking tonight off and bding again tomorrow and every other day from then on. I'll keep temping though, and see what happens.


----------



## Jdub1698

Got my first opk of this cycle this morning. Let the marathon BD begin! Were following smep and yesterday was CD 14 so we did it last night too. Hopefully this is our month!!


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I'm still having O cramps on and off this morning, so maybe it hasn't happened yet. Do you think it's okay if I take tonight off??? I would think that his :spermy: would still be up there when the egg comes.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I would think so too...but i'm just me and i would feel more safe doing it agan just so i don't miss anything..but you do what you want, if it's meant to happen, it will. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Jdub1698 said:


> Got my first opk of this cycle this morning. Let the marathon BD begin! Were following smep and yesterday was CD 14 so we did it last night too. Hopefully this is our month!!

good luck!


----------



## HWPG

wow, good morning ladies! so much to read, i love it!
bray and jdub, you *could* still temp if you wanted... the shift doesnt happen til after O so if you are right before, you'l still see it go up. mine goes up relatively slowly - in like 0.4 to 0.2 F increments - but it's there.
laus, glad we are keeping you entertained. :) 
Mama, how are you feeling? and SS? 
afm, i am 8dpo. my "symptom" for today is: i woke around 330am in completely body pain - achy all over, restless legs, totally messed up back - had OH get me some ibruprofen bc i couldnt sleep at all. i feel like i did a triathalon or something! this could DEF be from my major workout the other day, but it came so suddenly and woke me up (i am a great sleeper, so that is saying something).... we're supposed to go climbing tonight after work but gonna have to see how my body feels. i also sorta feel like i have tiny cramps, and i've had O pain on the right side since O-day (which is new to me, what a weird feeling)... but again, not sure if i'm really feeling that or if i'm just all over "beat up". otherwise, nada. so i'm going with my SS score for today of zero :) but my temp is still up so here's to one positive thing!
yay for Friiiiiidayyy!!!!!


----------



## HWPG

ps/ Mama your chart looks nice! a beautiful climb.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw-my chart always climbs nice in the beginning but always dip and goes up and comes down.... argh! I hope it don't come down at all and keep rising steadily and slowly. I've had a few crampiness feelings today. Kinda feel something going on in boobs...but i'm only 5dpo so can't say for sure it's a symptom but 7dpo i should notice or maybe be able to tell by bbt and signs i've had before being pregnant if i think i might be. But I can't remember if my boobs were tender after I found out before at 9dpo or after. OMG!!! I'm literally having these twinging cramps sooo noticeable right now typing this....how weird! Towards my left side low. HOLY!


----------



## HWPG

Mama, i am jealous of your boob twinges.


----------



## Brayr08

Hw- hahahahahahahahahha!!!!:rofl: That litterly made me laugh out loud.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

the twinging cramps i was talking about having when i was typing that was in my uterus or down there....not my boobs.


----------



## HWPG

then i'm jealous of your uterus twinges. :)
glad i could do that Bray! :)
it's such a silly day here at work. i love it. can't wait for the three day weekend to begin!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol hw....every woman is different. only 4 more days (not including today) that we :test: :D


----------



## HWPG

here are my confessions for today: 1) i am scared to test so i may chicken out. we'll see. 2) i am always heartbroken when i get AF but i'm also honestly terrified of a BFP. call me any name you want, but i've been longing for a child for so long, it just feels like it cant possibly happen, so if it were to, i think i would freak out. i understand why women take 10 hpts after they get a BFP. that will probably be me. and then i'll log on here, haha.
i'm embarrassed to admit these things. it certainly doesnt mean i wouldnt be joyous, i just think i would also be like "wth did we just do?" for a few days.... and i'm sorry upfront if saying this has upset anyone.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, hw... :hugs: you haven't been trying for too awful long, it's only been about 9 months. I know a woman on here that was trying for 3 years, yes 3...and is pregnant right now. It can happen and most likely will, just has to be when God wants it to. I know we long for things at the moment we are 100% what we want, but patience pays off and dreams can come true. Just tell yourself....don't ever give upand you can do anything you put your mind to. Be strong and willpowered and you can accomplish anything...you'll be amommy someday, Hw.


----------



## Brayr08

HW-I am not gonna lie, there are times, when I start to have a slight panic attack at the thought of being wholly resposable for a living being, and on a more selfish note, being tied down to a child. Not being able to do what I want, when I want, but then the feeling passes and I think to myself, I would give up anything to be a mommy, even my freedom. So, don't feel bad. I'm sure a lot of ppl feel that way.


----------



## HWPG

thanks girls! i agree with all you said.... i cant wait to share our life with a little creation!


----------



## Jdub1698

I agree too. Sometimes its overwhelming to think I might be pregnant soon, we could be parents soon. Then I think about how much we want to add to our family and have a child and I know its right. Still overwhelming, but right.

On another note, my sil had her baby this morning afterall! We cancelled our anniversary trip and are on the way to meet our first nephew, westin! I'm sad to miss our trip together and alone, but being with our family is way more important to us!


----------



## HWPG

jdub, make sure you still get some alone time this weekend and enjoy your new nephew!


----------



## laustiredttc

wow lots to9 catch up on i love it girls! 

mama i think your right about the progesterone, i looked it up :blush: I have been having uterine cramping as well, got soo bad to day i had to lie on my right side to try to ease it, wierd?

Bray yeah i am up for the 8th huni :) think i will be 10dpo, hopefully we all get there :)

hw, your not alone in your thinking hun. Me and dh have conversations about when we have a lo and all of a sudden we're like wtf, shi* that is gonna be one scary moment, it's a little life that we will be resposible for till the day we die. It's a huge commitment to make so don't worry hun, right there with ya :hugs: But know that when it does happen after all this time it will also be a magical moment. TBH you will prob experience quite a few emotions in that 5 mins after you get your :bfp: lol. 

Sni, where you at girl?

Jdub, have a nice time with your liccle new nephew :)

Oh just bit of an update as well, i had some white lotiony cm today which i NEVER get after O. Just hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## HWPG

lotiony CM, laus - awesome! (but seriously, i had to say it because how many times in a woman's life are you going to hear that phrase - and i really really hope it's a good sign!)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Jdub-have a great weekend with family....i have a vinyl sticker on my living room wall that reads..."Family is Forever" Enjoy that little nephew! :hugs: And good luck on getting your bd in too! Have a great anniversary!

Laus-Since you've never noticed that before, I hope it's a great sign for you..al these new things, may mean great things! Can't wait to hear your result on the 8th! 

Yes, Sniz...where are you, how'd the appt go? :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Just went climbing with my man. Lots of fun! But wanted to pop over and say thanks again to everyone for the support and laughs and acceptance. It's super to have a place to turn to and you all keep me sane, literally. Virtual hugs. :)


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> Hi! Just went climbing with my man. Lots of fun! But wanted to pop over and say thanks again to everyone for the support and laughs and acceptance. It's super to have a place to turn to and you all keep me sane, literally. Virtual hugs. :)

Agreed. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey temping experts, I have a question. So, I temped a half hour late this morning b/c when my alarm went off, I just turned it off...oops...:dohh: Anyways, my temp was only 97.6, and I read somewhere you're supposed to take a 10th of a degree off for every half hour you're past your normal temping time, making it really 97.5. WTH?! Yesterday, my temp was 97.73. That just doesn't make any sense! Is it possable that since we turned the air conditioning on last night, that could make a difference in my temp by that much? Man this is frustrating. Sorry I've been so needy lately guys.:haha:


----------



## HWPG

Hi bray - you are not needy! We all love to help if we can. So, IMO, it could be variation or normal 'fallback rise'. If you look at my chart, I dipped by 0.3 day after my first temp rise. FF still has crosshairs for me the day before, and after the fall my temp went up again. Keep in mind it's a trend you are looking for, not specific numbers on a specific day. (this is the part where we all say 'now I have to wait another stupid 24 hours for the next temp, gr!') if you didn't yesterday, bd today just in case. And see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw-glad you had a good time climbing with your other half. It's always nice to have the time...believe me, me and my hubs don't get out much...his work shecdule and 2nd shift sucks most of the time, but it's good money. And keeps me home with the girls so I don't have to work. If I did work, it'd be pointless really, 2 extra days he works, would add up to 2 weeks worth that I would work. 

Bray-Like I told Hw, I'm not an expert or advanced in btt...i've only been doing for maybe 4 months and have noticed how my body works and what my charts look like. So, I would say yes it is possible the a/c made it go down a little. The room temp and weather can alter it. Also, temping is not an accurate way to differ from normal and pregnancy. It's just really hard to compare without knowing your pre-ovulation temperatures. Hopefully tomorrow we can provide some more answers. Sorry, I'm not much of help. Keep bding every other day just in case and keep opking isall I can say until you see that thermal shift. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Off to camp for the wkd. Don't miss me too much ;) can't wait to catch up on Monday evening! Fx for everyone until then!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Have fun camping, hw...enjoy youorself! When you come back, the next morning will be test time! 

I just thought I should share with everone that I REALLLLLY feel this is my cycle. I know I've felt like I was gonna get my bfp on a previous cycle, but this cycle even more. I really hope my intuition is right. I just can't wait until Tuesday morning. Even though at 9dpo is still a little early...but I've found out before at the time I was preggo and my luteal phase has been shorter. So, FX!! Hope everyone is enjoying their labor day weekend.


----------



## Jdub1698

Most silent BD ever! It's harder to fit these important days in while with our family than I thought it was going to be! Day 2, success though!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

God job jdub.

Now I don't have my hopes up anymore. Stupid stupid bbt charting! From the last 2 months, I had a feeling my temp would dip today just like those other cycles..sure enugh, it goes down some today. Damnit! It better go back or i'm not testing at all. I was sure things were feeling different this time. FML!!! (**** my life)


----------



## Brayr08

Oh mama! So, according to your chart, do you normally stay down then? When is AF supposed to start? 

My temp went from 97.5 to 97.58, so I guess that's good, right? lol I know this is my first real cycle temping, so it's difficult to say if this is normal for me or not. I will say though DH and I have had a lot more fun w/TTC this month.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

It's just all wacky, my temping....every month, it's hard to tell i guess. I read somewhere even the wackiest chart can get a bfp, that's why temping isn't an accurate way to predict pregnancy...only if your temp stays above coverline for 18 days. It's still above coverline so that is what matters i guess. I shouldn't feel out yet, there's still a chance until I get my af. If my af was anything like the last 2 months, i would be due thursday or friday. Thanks Bray and as long as yourtemp keeps going back up, it's good. I am really hoping you get your bfp this time.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls just got back from the christening, shi*, more on that in a bit.

bray i'm terrible with the whole twmping thing, but yeah as long as it stays above coverline and keeps creeping up its all good news :thumbup:

hw hope you enjoy your camping trip :)

mama, i know how you feel huni, one day i'm like oooh i just feel different this month then the next, oh its not going to happen, just wish we could know earlier. Im rooting for you though huni and i have a good feeling for you this month. :hugs:

jdub, glad your enjoying family time and your new nephew.

ok so went to the christening, and i am not joking when i say this girls but i got a frosty reception from my brothers wife. Not a thankyou for making the journey, not even a thankyou for coming. I am really pissed at her for being the way she was as i didnt warrant they way she was with me? Oh well at least i dont have to see her for a while now!! and at least i made the effort!

Some more tiny bits of lotiony cm today but thats it really nothing else. I'm 4dpo, just wish dday was here already!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww laus, how selfish,rude and ignorant to not even say thank you...really? I knew you shouldnt have went. I know she wont come to yours, i bet whenever its your turn, she will come up with some sort of excuse. I am soo sorry. Like you said, at least you don't have to see her for awhile and hopefully by then you'll be preggo!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks mama. I feel i can hold my head up high though and know that i have done the right thing by going and making the effort. Like you said she probably won't have the decency to do the same thing. It's such a shame though because before all this baby business started we used to get along quite well, i'm not sure what changed along the way, and i know i have'nt done anything at all to upset her? Oh well somethings i guess just can't be figured out!!

How is everyone getting on ladies? 

I am 5dpo and have nothing at all to report, feeling like this is going to be another :bfn: month for me :( I guess time will tell!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am 8dpo today....only thing i been noticing are some twinging.crampiness feeling sometimes in my abdomen/uterus or whatever. My temp took a good jump back up this morning but might me because i took the a/c out of my bedroom not yesterday but the day before and not lastnight but the morning i got my dip the a/c was out, but fan on low...and lastnight went to bed without fan on and had to get up at 330 to turn it on low because i was soooo hot. Tomorrow morning if my temp is still up nicely, i will be testing and i cannot wait but very nervous and scared at the same time. EEK!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-you're such a nice person with a heart of gold. You did a wonderful job going and attending, you did do your part and now leave it at that. Focus on you now and remember, not all women have any symptoms...so you just never know until af comes not. Really hoping for you though, you know that! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

laus-YOU'RE ONLY 5DPO!!!:haha: Isn't the earliest the egg can even implant 5DPO? I am doing really really good this month with ignoring my body (which is really shocking bc I'm a MAJOR symptom spotter) b/c I know it's way to early for anything to be a symptom and I really don't want to get my hopes up over nothing. We all know how much that sucks! I'm sure here in a couple of days though, I'm going to start noticing EVERYTHING. So, don't feel out yet. I'm really praying that you get your:bfp: so you don't have to start going through a FS. I don't wish any of that on anyone.

Mama-I'm happy to hear that your temp jumped back up. I'm REALLY hoping you get some good news tomorrow and if not tomorrow, then in the next couple of days. 

AFM-Nothing to report. My temp is all over the place so, I'm really not even paying attention to it. I'm still recording, but that's basically just in case I need it for future use. Which hopfully, this is the last month for all of us.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Bray! I hope this is the last time for us all too....*praying* Sorry your temp is all wacky...maybe you didn't ovulate then yet, you must've had the surge like i told you, but didn't ovulate and will later. Glad you're having fund bding this month!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama cheers, i know its done and dusted now, feel much better its out of the way. Ps i'm sooooooo excited for you, i hope tomorrow is the day you get your magical :bfp: fx huni this is it :)

Bray, thanks huni i dont want to go down that route either but i guess needs must if this month is a bust and i know i'm only 5dpo i'm just a bit negative i guess, bit scared to be hopeful, it's a worse feeling when the :bfn: comes along. Sorry having my own little pity party atm, will snap out of it. Oh my temps are a bit erratic also mine was 97.90 this morning, a far cry from what it should be!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus you made me smile.... I hope tomorrow am is that magical moment. :hugs: Hw should be getting home later/evening, and I can't wait to test with her! I hope she didn't get her :witch: while she was gone. I love you gals so much. I miss Sniz, I wonder what happened with her appt?? Bray, you're such a sweetheart and like I already told Laus...if I ever get a bfp again, I would wish all of you gals to take it from me.


----------



## HWPG

HI LADIES! I am home and after unpacking and a little lunch, and trying to play it cool about wanting to get nine, here I am! I'm all caught up, I think.
Laus, I'm sorry you had an unpleasant visit with the Christening. That is just unfortunate and not needed. Still early for in or out with BFP; still fx for you! 
Bray, glad to hear you are having such a nice cycle. It's good to have someone to balance us out, and since we're at different points of cycles, we can all encourage each other. 
Mama, how are you today? I totally get the 'in then out' mentality. Sometimes I take my temps throughout the day, even though I know that is against the 'rules'!
Afm i updated my temps on my chart and Sunday morning I was convinced I was about to get my period. But this morning my temp was back up. To be honest, these are approximate temps because of camping, cold air, cold and poor sleep, but the trend is there. We're not out yet! AND, more significantly for me, I have had no bleeding today, which is 11 dpo, and I would normally expect to get something in anticipation of af tom. So, I might test tonight... Which goes against everything I believe in. We'll see, we'll see. And double also, I have no symptoms - af or otherwise.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh no you don't...you begtter wait and test in the am with our fmu with me missy! lol I would tonight, but whats the sense i'm only 8dpo today as it is, I know it would be too early especially without fmu. Tomorrow am is my first test. But your 11dpo and I'm sooo glad you have nothing to report for af tomorrow. I really hope you see 2 lines girl! How long have you been temping? How does my chart look?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

It's ok, Hw..if you want to test tonight you can. Not like I can track you down and yell at you or anything, lol...I won't be mad :)

Oh, and I'm feeling kinda antsy... very excited to test in the am, but nervous and scared, but what other month have I not felt this way but do it to myself anyway? Heres to September bfps!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw welcome back glad the trip went well. I agree with mama hun, you have been so good with the not testing that waiting till tomorrow to use fmu will be the best bet. 

i really really really really hope you girls get your :bfp: this month. I am keeping my fx sooooooooooooooo tight, so mama, bray, hw, sni bring it home ladies!!

I am sooo excited for tomorrow. It's 19.39 here, whattime is it where you girls are? am i behind or in front time wise? can you girls tell i'm excited :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you are 5 hours ahead of me i think...it is about 4:30pm here right now. I have my alarm set for 5:10 for my daily temping and i usually have to pee at that time, so i might go back to bed though...i usually do, but if i get a bfp i might be too happy to sleep!


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Sorry I got cut off; my neighbor knocked on the door and I was whisked away for a 30 mile bike ride! It was great but I'm feeling it now! Ok, so I will wait for the morning. What's a few more hours? And it is strange to not feel anything... I wish there was *something* to report, but not even sore boobs. So we'll see; immediately after testing and bfn tomorrow I will get af. Ha! (but it's not really funny, it's sad...). 
Mama, I think your chart Los great! Nice high temps. Let's hope they stay high! Fx for tomorrow, and the rest of the week, for everyone! Ah! Wicked excited! (btw, it's 648p as I'm posting this) :)


----------



## HWPG

Ps. Thanks for the warm welcome back! I missed you guys!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

anytime, we missed you too and good luck tomorrow morning hw!!! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Gah!!! I'm so excited for you two to test!!!! Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## Jdub1698

Excited about tomorrow for you both! Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

i had the wierdest dream last night and i mean very very wierd. I dreamt that i went the loo and there was cm mixed with pink blood tmi i know sorry but honestly who the hell dreams of things like that. I woke up thinking wtf! :haha: When i spoke to the dh though this morning he said that he doesn think it will happen this month :( dont think he meant to be mean and i am thinking maybe he is just doing what i do which is not get hopes up. 

ok girls i'm anxiously waiting i have everything crossed and said a little prayer. soooo excited! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Morning. BFN for me this morning. No af though either so... Maybe she'll arrive later? Seems like my LP has lengthened by at least one day, so I'll take that. Everyone else check in!


----------



## Brayr08

laus-that is definetly only something somone TTC would dream:haha:

HW-Well, as we always say, you're not out until the :witch: shows, so fx you'll still get your :bfp:
AFM-Um...I HATE charting my temp...and I'm sure you're all sick of hearing about it, but it went from 97.53 to *97.18*! What the crap?! So, I'm really guessing I'm so out this month. F word...:growlmad:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bfn for me too.... i of course stare at it, thinking it will change. I think there might the faintest of a faint line there, but probably not. It was my last frer, so i go into town tomorrow and will have to pick up another box. My temp went down a little again too, so probably out again this month. Sorry.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my girls i'm sorry i really am. Like bray said your not out until she officially shows her face. wish i could give you both a real one :hugs: :hugs: Think i will be out this month i think on some subconcious level i just know. i'm still keeping my fx crossed for you ladies and sending you lots n lots of :dust:

Bray i agree only a ttc could dream something so bloody strange!! ps sorry to hear the temp drop huni :hugs: My temps are nowhere near what they usually are after I O. By now they are normally 98.35 but they seem to be sticking at 98.04. stupid temping :growlmad:


----------



## HWPG

thanks everyone!
bray, we dont get sick of hearing it - that would be a bit ironic, eh? sorry to hear you and laus are having frustrating temping situations....
mama, we can still test again (haha) if the She-Devil does not show. 
i'm very frustrated - my temps are high and i'm not feeling AF at all. i did some "research" (Google searching) and found that urine hpts may not become positive until 5 days after implantation... so IF my implantation was ~10dpo (temp dip), then i wouldnt test pos until 15dpo anyways, and i'm only at 12dpo.... oh brother, just trying to stay hopeful, but not sure it's worth the emotional stress. OH reminded me today that we get to try again and he still loves me - thankfully! hahah! ok, going to start the day job.... and go the bathroom 23983 times today to check for signs.... gr. :) happy tuesday!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes, thanks everyone.

hw, the only reason i feel out really is because of my temp going down again some today... and last time i was preggo i found out at cd24, didn't use opk so don't know when i ovulated but thinking it was 9dpo. I did read every pregnancy can be different and implant at different times, but i was assuming i implanted on 7dpo and so thought today would get a positive. Well, i could test tomorrow with an internet cheapie, but i think i might pass and just get a box of frer at walmart tomorrow and ill test with one thusday morning since i'm assuming that's when af is due compared to last 2 months. Well, hw...don't forget if your temp stays above coverline for 18 days then your probably preggo too. FX for you and me that's it's just a tad still early!


----------



## HWPG

could still be early! (oh please let it still be too early!)


----------



## laustiredttc

i agree ladies it is still early you both are still in. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I need some help and opinions!!! I just took a 10miu early sensitive ic test with my 2nd urine of the dayand i didn't get to see it right awaycuz i was kind of hiding it from hubs and in the middle of cooking lunch, so i looked at itwhen i was done eating. There is a 2nd faint line and i don't know if it's an evap or a real bfp line! I've used these tests before and never got an evap or if i did i didn't the line this clearly....i think it was just too early todayfor the frer! Man, I hope so! I am gonna post a pic of my test in just a few minutes.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, this is from my phone and on my phone it is noticeable i hope you guys can see it as well as me...let me know what you think and pleaseee be honest.
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jdub1698

MamaTo2Girls said:


> totally your choice. I'm not due til 19/20. But I'm gonna test either 13/14/15. I might try to wait a little longer. (Ha! Who am I kidding! I can never wait it out)

Wow, how long is your cycle? I'm only 3 DPO but I'm due for AF on 13th. I see your much further DPO than me. I'm going to test on the 11th I think. If I can hold out...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I use to be on time 28-30 days, but the last 2 cycles,were only 26days. You must've read that from last time i tested, maybe last month. good luck to you...


----------



## Jdub1698

MamaTo2Girls said:


> I use to be on time 28-30 days, but the last 2 cycles,were only 26days. You must've read that from last time i tested, maybe last month. good luck to you...

Yep, reading this on my phone, saw an old post, oops!


----------



## Jdub1698

MamaTo2Girls said:


> ok, this is from my phone and on my phone it is noticeable i hope you guys can see it as well as me...let me know what you think and pleaseee be honest.

I can't see anything, but my phone isn't very clear.


----------



## laustiredttc

mama i can see it i promise i really do i can see it hun :) ooooh i hope it gets darker tomorrow fx


----------



## laustiredttc

ps i double checked it is extremely faint but i am positive i can see it unless i have line eyes too :haha:


----------



## HWPG

well.... mild cramps all day and a little pink at bathroom breaks. i'm sure AF is imminent, probably tomorrow. i want to say "oh i'm glad i got an extra LP day out of it" but really, i want to say "F it all". and mostly "why?". so yea, pity party over here. will keep you all posted, obviously.... :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I've took a million pics on my phone and i can't get it any more clearer. I'll try again with one tomorrow am, since i have no frer left. I am sooo glad you see something,Laus...i showed and asked hubby but he said he didn't see anything. There is something there but like i said, i don't know if it's an evap or a real line. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Snizuitz

Mama-- I think I see something! Yay!!! Fingers crossed it gets nice and dark for ya!

Ladies-- sorry being delinquent this last little while. I'm pretty sure this isn't my month, but I'm trying to not stress about it. I haven't been temping every day, but I'm still on my meds. Doc has confirmed this is the last month with her. We've decided to go to my regular gyno and get checked for endometriosis and maybe see how my blood sugar is doing.

:dust: to everyone! Let's hope for more hopeful news on this thread!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i've put the pic on countdown to pregnancy in galleries....it's about 50/50 so i don't know what to think. Thanks, Sniz... the pic sucks and isn't the best but i tried. I probably gave you all line eye. :haha: I really hope it gets darker so everyone can see it and it's unquestionably a real bfp.

Sniz, I've missed you!!!!! Praying your gyno finds some answers for you and helps you take care of any problems you may have so you can get on the ttc road of success!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh hw i'm sorry huni i know that feeling all too well and there is no other word for it apart from shi*!!! Were here huni for ya :hugs:

Mama i hope it gets darker too, good luck for tomoz :thumbup:

Hey sni, missed ya girlie. I hope things go well with your gyno. I suspect i have it also just from some of the symptoms i have so hoping to get an app for a lap when i see the fs. What cd are you on hun?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

more people are voting negative....its prob just an evap, darn it. Why did i take the test with my 2nd urine, am i nuts? i really should just skip tomorrow, but you know me....ugh.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

here's another pic...don't know if it's any better...i promise it's my last one for today..sorry for bugging you guys.:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







hptdots.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## HWPG

mama, dont skip! we are all rooting for you!


----------



## HWPG

mama, have you tried an opk? i was reading and that could also be used... i know it is not the same thing, but i'm just thinkingn out loud here. i'm anxiously excited for you!
afm, i have gone test/symptom/charting crazy. IB? maybe! 10dpo implantation? maybe! ept only has a 55% positive hpt rate on FF at 12dpo, so i still have a chance? maybe! oh brother.... i just want to go home and fall asleep so i can take my temp again. pathetic!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw...have you seen my test pics...what do you think can you see anything, be honest!? And, what is the rate of frer at 9dpo? (percentage?) yes, implantation happens between 6-12dpo. FX for you, are you testing again tomorrow? I want to go back to sleep too and wake up and take my temp again and see if it goes back up! lol


----------



## HWPG

i'm sorry, i still dont know what frer stands for...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

first response early result. lol


----------



## HWPG

ok, so the best stat i can find is 68% on 12dpo (cause that's on my chart). i will keep looking, but i wouldnt say it could be higher than this value earlier... and the pictures on FF of frer @ 9dpo ALL look neg to me, so apparently i have no "line eye" whatsoever. i looked up the ept "positive" images as well... yea, sorry ladies, but no lines there. ept digital works, and so does frer @ 12dpo, but ept +/-, not so much. i will keep searching....


----------



## Jdub1698

I have a bit of line eye after looking awhile myself. Damn trickery!

Afm- just finished final BD of SMEP. Did all we can do, fingers crossed!


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck jdub fx

7dpo and my temps are still only 98.17? Some watery cm this morning but thats it really! How are you ladies getting on?


----------



## laustiredttc

oh also and very tmi sorrry i have been very gassy last night and this morning and i mean very very gassy :( My dh even relegated me to the chair over the far side, mean man :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

Mama-The first pic, I couldn't really see a line (sorry) the pic w/the red lines, I could see SOMETHING, but I don't know if it's b/c of the red lines or not. There definetly could have been a line though. Sometimes pics just don't do it justice. 

I bet you didn't sleep very well at all last night. I'm hoping this morning the test is darker!

HW-Really hoping that isn't AF knocking on your door. I hate that stupid wench...:growlmad:

Laus-Yesterday, I had an over abundance of water CM too. It was weird. I'm sorry, guys, I hope you're not eating breakfast while you read this, but...there was so much, that when I wiped after going to the bathroom yesterday afternoon, it got all over my freaking hand...Gross!!!:dohh: Again, I apoligize for the TMI... I thought the gassy thing was funny. I usually will get really nasty gas right before AF. 

AFM-My temp went back up. lol from 97.18 to 97.33. Muh...I'm still planning on testing on Sunday, but I know it will be BFN.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok so no line today...must've been evap////and my temp took another dip so i'm pretty sure i'm out, expecting af tomorrow. I need to buy some vitamin B and take it to lengthen my luteal phase....last 2 months it was only 11, which isn't bad i guess but today is 10dpo and afraid tomorrow af will come so that would make it 10 days...hope witch stays away so my luteal phase is a t least 11 again. Don't want to have a defect...never had a problem before...ugh! Good luck to the rest of you all and FX... one of you guys can have my bfp i should've gotten by now since my m/c.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray mine wasnt an abudance but it was noticeable! i think thats a very good sign for you.

Oh mama :hugs: i was praying that you got your bfp this month. I think my lp has shortened in recent months. Last month was a 11d lp. If i dont get my bfp this month (dont think i will) then i am hoping the same that my lp has lengthened! fx


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
11am here - just had a 3 hour meeting, ugh! 
ok a few comments: this is my second month on vit b100 complex. when af finally gets here, it will have definitely lengthened my LP. that being said, she's not quite here yet. my mind/body are def playing tricks on me, garh! examples: temp still high, no flow, and no sore boobs (all 3 of which i have with af). i have had red streaks at bathroom visits, but nothing significant. oh yea, i had mild but persistent cramps all day yesterday and none today. so i'm thinking that i will get my period this afternoon or tomorrow (that makes 13 day LP, whoa for me!).... or i'm having IB.... but that seems too hopeful. every time i walk to the bathroom i say, "ok, your period is here, we'll just try again this month" - but i'm not getting much. sooo.... i kinda wish the vent thread was still open so i could "yell" at my body. 
mama, sorry to hear about the temp drop. i know we all thought this was it... so sorry.
laus and bray, you guys are cracking me up. i, also, have been gassy and it seems to instantly happen after i eat. i'm like "what the heck? there's no food that far down!" but oh well. hope all the body stuff are good signals!
jdub, the wait begins....
will keep everyone posted as AF slooooowly makes her way back into my life (just get here already!) - do you guys know i'm on day 44 of my cycle?! ack!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw, i'm glad your lp has lengthened. Also its a good sign that your temps are still up, so your not out yet huni. And i would just like to say you can vent here hun as much as you want, that's what we're here for :hugs:

i have had a nap everyday for three days now, it gets to the afternoon and i am just zonked. The cm has pretty much dried up though. Not sure what all of this means, prob nothing but :shrug: we will see i guess.

Bray i thought we were testing sat huni? Dont think i can wait till sun, i am even tempted to test fri, that would make me 9dpo, what do you think?


----------



## Brayr08

I meant Saturday...oops...If you want to test Friday I GUESS I could give & test that early. ; )


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hw...i think i read to start with vitamin b6 50mg...where did you buy yours? i'm probably just gonna get mine at walmart fri or sat. What i'm praying is my lp has lengthened by some miracle and it's still early for meand i still have a chance, but i think af will be coming soon. FX still for you...maybe my temp will shoot back up tomorrow, it's still above coverline. :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

hi mama - i got mine online (amazon) because they were cheap. i got the complex though cuase on the bvit thread on this site, all the ladies say to get the complex because too much of one B and not another... something something... imbalance and something about short term versus long term release. (clearly, i skimmed...) you are only 10dpo and no af yet so of course you are still in! i also want to pretend that i am still in, we'll see what tomorrow brings for both of us!


----------



## laustiredttc

ok bray lets do fri and see what it brings :) fx

ladies your both still and and i hope hope hope above all else that you get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Morning ladies, happy thursday. How is everyone today?

Update: i had major, major sharp pains in my abdomen last night, shooting pains in my r boob and dull lower back ache. I could not for the life of me get to sleep!! I thought it might of been implantation but then my temp has risen from 98.17 to 98.34 this morning so i'm not sure what to think? Any suggestions girls?


----------



## HWPG

Good morning.
Laus, implantation dips can go up instead of down, so maybe that's it? Let's hope!
I am depressed today. Temp went down. My body is really sending me mixed messages. And my OH was short tempered with me. So already emotional this morning... Yay, so excited for the day to start.... Not.... Will check in later.
How's everyone else?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw im sorry huni, i know the feeling oh so well. Think the dh just get bit frustrated at times. Mine is stressing me out with buying houses and the such. bloody men!!


----------



## Brayr08

Good morning everyone!:flower:

mama-How was your temp this morning? Did you test again?

Hw-Sorry you're having a crappy morning already:hugs:...Don't forget, if you want to vent we're ready to hear it! 

laus-So, I'm just throwing this out there, but maybe it's from your uterus streching? Or, it could be gas.:haha: I've went to the doctor for sharp pains that went from my lower stomach to my chest completely freaking out I was having a heart attack or something, and all she had to do when slightly push on my stomach and we could actually HEAR the gas bubble moving around. (for your sake I'm hoping it's the streching though)

AFM-I had a MAJOR temp spike this morning. Went from 97.33 to 97.6 (or at least that seems major to me) I'm hoping that maybe my dip on Tuesday was implantation dip(97.18)? I'm not getting my hopes up too much though. It would be perfect timing though if I Oed when I thought I did. Do you think it's possable that instead of implantation, it was me oing? Even though I had a pos OPK last week and O pains last Wednesday and Thursday??? :shrug:FML...I hate this...Also yesterday, I was extremely bloated. I litterely felt like a balloon. My nips have also been slightly more sensative. Which I don't have the trigger to blame for that this time.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bray, that spike to me would indicate maybe you ovulated yesterday..did you oph yesterday or the last few days? 

Laus-yes, not all women even have a implantation dip..it's kind of just a coincidence, not accurate. FX for you! :hugs:

Well, due for af today BUT my temp went up back up 2 tenths of a degree (.2) you can check my chart if you want.... :shrug: I don't know what is going on. Hopefully af doesn't visit me today or at all and i tested too early and i will test with a frer sat morn of no af by then. I'm feeling crampy and stuff like maybe af is on her way but then i think maybe it's not her it's something else....so i'll check in later.


----------



## Brayr08

Mama-I took an OPK yesterday and it was pretty darn negative. I didn't put it in the reader, but there was barely a blue line. We bd last night using preseed and soft cup just in case.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hmmm...it's hard to say, i'm sorry i'm of no help. I hope when you test tomorrow morn you AND Laus both get your bfp! Then you don't have to stress about your tems and this and that. It really is no fun at all, between ovulating and the witch unless you get 2 lines. :hugs: it will all be over soon, on a good note being preggo! ;)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh i meant i'm expecting af today or tomorrow...today by cd27 but tomrrow because of 11 day luteal phase. Kind of anxious to see what my bbt will be in the morning!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals! you ladies cheer me up! thanks for all the kind words.
bray, you bd again?! you are a committed lady!
mama, i'm glad the temp went back up - woot woot!
laus, hope all you're feeling is good! fx!
afm, B*tch got me! (warning: vent/rant ahead): i cried a little in the shower - which is SO freakin' frustrating because i *thought* was prepared for it, but it was still so sad.... argh! at least i have some info, i guess, but this cycle was F'd bad - i mean, 44 days? ov on cd31? my lp was good though... and had really "great" (strong positive and pain) ovulation, good timed intercourse - and the last couple days i only had like a few wipes of blood, so i was REALLY hopeful (which REALLY sucks!) - so i'm angry and sad and frustrated. and why do people around me end up preggers? i. dont. get. it. i'm trying to take a deep breath, get ready for the plunge into september, but the breaths keep coming out in ragged almost crying gasps, which is not cool in the work place. i thought about taking a sick day, but decided laying on the couch all day looking at my dirty house and endlessly thinking about how we DONT have a baby, toys, etc etc and how i dont even know if i'll be able to go to my best friends baby shower, or my sisters shower.... yep, decided that would be worse than just throwing myself into distracting work. oh yea, and i'm fat. i put on like 4 pounds in a week - which i thought "p'shaw, i can totally play that off if i get a BFP!" - which i didnt! AND we haven't had sex for like a week because the closer i get to AF the more shut down i get - 'cause obviously if you *might* be pregnant, having sex could "shake it loose" (i know this is crazy but it just always seems like i'll be feeling really positive and hopeful, then we have sex, and i instantly start my period. AND i had NO SYMPTOMS - so thanks a lot, body! cramps 2 days ago? psych! no sore boobs? psych! 
i'm SO sorry. i know you all understand but i probably dont have to write it all out - i just feel so pent up and aggressive and want to punch my uterus. and since only 2 people know we're ttc - and one of them is pregnant! - this is where i go to bare my heart. *sigh* (dabs eyes with tissue) (takes deep breath) (orders more opks).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh, my hw! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: We are all here for you, this is what it's about, to be here for you, we're your friends, and we go through the exact same thing as you. We will comfort you in any way can just to make you feel better. I am very sorry she got you today, and I know how you feel like we think we're prepared to get the witch but when she comes, we freak out. I was being a little bitchy yesterday towards hubs and he asked why and i said i don't know maybe my period is coming...and then it doesn't help when you aren't getting that expected bfp we worked so hard for and timed most perfectly. I know here isn't much I can say to help you feel better....and I don't know what kind of job you have but I encourage you to go to work...you are a responsible adult and you can't let this get to you, i know you're upset, but go....believe it or not it will make you feel better. You can't let the :witch: win, show her who is boss and go to work...don't let her win and put you down all day thinking about the what could be. It's a new day, it's a new cycle...you just try try again until that witch don't ever come back for 9 months!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama great news on the temp, gl huni :)

Bray thats great hun, your symps sound positive huni :)

I have NO cm whatsoever now so think its only a matter of time myself before she gets here.

hw, oh huni here is really the place to get all that shi* of your chest! I wish i had a magic wand to take your pain away. There is no other comparison to the feeling when that bitch shows her face. I know you hate your body right now huni and believe me i have wanted to go muhammed ali on mine on a few occasions but like mama said dont let the witch get you down! You can try again this cycle. I know that's not what you want to hear and your prob asking yourself 'why'? All we can do is keep moving forwards sweetie and know that along this hellish journey we have each other to vent, cry, share etc.... Go chill out this weekend, have a few glasses of wine and forget about your body, opk's and all the other stuff, treat you and dh to a night out and let yourself relax. I wish there was something i could say hun to erase your pain but know that were here for you ANYTIME :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jdub1698

Hw- I'm so sorry and you're so brave to admit the way we all feel. I haven't been trying as long as you, but its so depressing. We have to trust it will happen when it should, but it feels like everyone is getting prego around us! Just keep the faith and try not to take it out to much on the OH. We want them to keep wanting to have babies with us! Lol.


----------



## lacilyn

Hi ladies! I am new to this site! DH and I are TTC, been trying for over a year. He had a few problems but hopefully we got them fixed with his surgery...dr was opptimistic! Anyways, I am 2dpo and hoping for my BFP this month!

I know you dont generally get symptoms before implantation but I am obsessed with it! My nips are kind of achey, but not sore to the touch. And slight off and on cramping but not much. 

If AF doesnt make an appearance, I will be testing around the 19/20th. Anyone near me in testing dates?! I HATE the 2ww!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey lacilyn :hi: welcome to the thread. i'm not even sure when i'm due now but either testing tomorrow or sat?

What do you prefer bray hun?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

welcome, laci! :howdy: good luck to you, Fx and :dust: I'm due for af today or tomorrow....already tested yesterday and day before but negative. 11dpo today... hoping i'm still in and it's my month. Testing again saturday morning if no af by then.


----------



## HWPG

testing party tomorrow!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wish i could test tomorrow....but what's the sense if i think i'm out....hope my temp goes up again tomorrow, that would give me hope for saturdays :test:, i'm praying sooo hard.


----------



## lacilyn

I have a question...
I'm new hear...but what are the TTC Buddies?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

"trying to conceive" we're just all really good friends and decided to try to conceive together....lol we're like family now, really. we're all very supportive and here for one another and welcome all newcomers with open arms and ears. Don't feel like youre interrupting our thread...you are more than welcome to join! :)


----------



## lacilyn

oh. I knew TTC was trying to conceive, but wasn't sure what it meant with buddies. I figured it was women you were friends with but wasn't sure if they were personal friends or if they were friends from here. 

Thats awesome that there is that kind of friendship here. I have been on CafeMom for sometime, but they don't have anything like ttc buddies!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol... we are all very nice here. i think you will love this site better and really enjoy the support we offer. Not only do we support the whole ttc/pregnancy issues, but everyday life. We laugh, we cry, we're happy, we're sad...perfect place to vent if need be. Welcome aboard! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

i second third and fourth what mama says :hugs: 

update: everything has gone girls, the cm, the pains, the gas :haha: its a bloody repeat of other months, damn stupid body!!!! Got emotinal before and accused dh of not caring enough about wanting a :baby: he said i was mad and that i need to relax arrrggh i almost hit him. He did give me a cuddle though and is now cooking the dinner he he. 

We are going into the city with another couple sat and they know we are ttc but how do i get out of saying no to having a drink to them. I will most def not be touching alcohol but not sure what to say?


----------



## laustiredttc

mama if your temp stays up tomorrow will you be testing then or sat?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I only want to test again with a frer...and i neverbought any when i went to walmart wed because i thought i was out since my temp dipped 2 days in a row. I am going again tomorrow to walmart...so if my temp goes back up tomorrow and still no af by sat and sat my temp is still above coverline, then i will test.


----------



## HWPG

laus - i think if they know you are ttc, you can just say something like "i've gone cold turkey on the alcohol thing" - without having to say anything about where you are at in the cycle. yes? no?
mama, fx! oh so fx! 
welcome laci!


----------



## laustiredttc

i hope your temp goes up mama i really do then you get your :bfp: 

I have decided to test tomorrow eeeek bloody scared to death! But i kinda know what it is already going to be. I know that is negative thinking but i just know my body now. Why test then? because i think it will just lift a bit of the pressure of my shoulders :shrug:

Thanks hw, she just tx me before saying she thinks she has a water infection and if it gets worse she will have to get some antibiotics which means we wont be going out sat. I feel really bad for her but at the same time i am thinking ok get out clause. Anyway how you feeling huni?


----------



## HWPG

hi! what is a water infection? and why cant you go out? but yes, i suppose you do get a "pass card!"
i am feeling like, "ok, get done with af so i can have sex like bunnies again, get a pos opk, and a bfp. RIGHT. NOW!" (i'm also selfishly feeling like, "ok, you get to drink this weekend but then you get at least 1 more month of your body, so get to the gym asap Lard-o") - i am also feeling very angry at my friend who got pregnant so easily ("i was slippery so we had sex"). i know it's bitchy but i dont want her advice or sympathy or anything - so havent told her anything about anything. which hurts me and hurts our friendship, and she doesnt even know it. which makes me feel like an arse. so cyclical feelings about inadequacy and unfairness and such - but i think i need to feel that a little and then another day, i'll feel compassionate to her again. (another day, but not today). 
here's a question: i have my annual exam on the 18th. during my fertile time. so - do i make a new appointment or do i just tell the doc when i go in that "i had sex last night, sorry 'bout that"? i dont think they can reschedule quickly (drs offices, am i right here?) - so i'm thinking just wing it. plus, same partner 3 years... low risk for std and stuff... should be ok, yes?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey huni its a uti uterine infection i think thats what she called it? I feel really bad for her, i really do but i am scared that if i go i will have to make all manner of excuses? Oh well we shall see!

hw dont worry about the fact your feeling angry, sad, bitchy etc... it is more than normal hun just get it all out of your system sweetie :hugs: also i would try to reschedule the app hun as it can mess up your result and then if it comes back as abnormal or something you will only be brought back for more tests etc.... stress you don't need.


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies! Popping in again here to let you know you are all FABULOUS!

Hw-- I'm so sorry for the disappointment, but I have to say that I appreciated your sharing your feelings. I have done the crying in the shower thing. It's so hard to go through this!! But sometimes it gets easier, which is nice. :hugs:

AFM, I am 7dpo and having a much easier time of it this month. No nausea from the meds or anything. Progesterone is starting to wear on me (feels like two weeks of PMS!), but it's OK. Haven't made an appointment with the regular gyno yet to see what she thinks of our possible theories, but that should be happening maybe a week from Monday.

But frankly, it's probably my weight that's screwing it all up. I've been trying to lose and eating a low-ish carb, low-ish calorie diet for the last couple weeks. I've lost nothing and even GAINED 4 pounds this week. Yeah. Nice job. :dohh:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-hope you enjoy yourself saturday if you get out. I agree with hw...just tell them your not drinking, you'd like a water instead or order a virgin drink!? lol Have fun girl! Good luck testing tomorrow, FX! :hugs:

Hw-I would reschedule also, putting it off won't hurt anything. Like you said, same partner, etc. Looks like your spirits are lifted a little bit. Glad to see. :hugs:

Sniz-FX for you and glad you feel a little more at ease. I hope you get a bfp before you have to go through a series of invasive tests with your regular gyno. But if you must, then good luck with everything and like I've said before, I hope you get answers...and get they asap so you can on track! :) :hugs:

And thank you all so much for still having hope in me getting a bfp. It means a lot. :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Well laus, I bought a couple pregnancy tests today, so I am all set for the morning. IF I Oed when I think I possibly might have, then it will only be 8DPO, so the chances of me getting a BFP are slim to non, but what the hell? I love supporting my POAS addiction.


----------



## laustiredttc

hi girls just thought i would update. stark :bfn: this morning. stupid stupid body!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Lovely morning! (not)!!! Im up early, I temped and cant go back to sleep, my f*in throat is killing me and the only good news is my temp went up again!!!

Laus, im sorry! :hugs:

Bray, hope u od when u think u did! Good luck testing tomorrow! I might test with you if af doesnt come today and my temp is still good tomorrow.


----------



## laustiredttc

yey mama :dance: great news on the temp rise


----------



## Brayr08

Well Laus, I also got a :bfn: this morning (which I expected). My temp is still going up, so that makes me happy. When shall we test again? 

Mama, that's awesome that your temp is still going up.:thumbup: I'm sorry you're not feeling well though. DH was sick for almost a week w/a terrable sore throat. Hope you're not getting the same thing!

Sniz-You are one day behind me (I think...)
I feel you on the weight thing! I am not fat, but I've put on like 15 pounds (yikes!) 
and am trying desperatley to get it off. I figure the smaller I am when I start my
pregnancy, the smaller I'll be at the end of it, right?:haha: Anyways, I've been trying to 
eat fewer calaries, but making sure the calories I eat are usefull ones. It's taken a 
bit, but I'm finally down at least 5 pounds, which isn't much, but hey, 5 pounds is 
five pounds.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray thinking of testing tomorrow. :shrug: not expecting much though. Big evap line today just wishing it was a nice pink one :(


----------



## laustiredttc

ps HAPPY FRIDAY EVERYONE :happydance:


----------



## Brayr08

I didn't even get an evap line, which is fine by me. I don't want there to be anything if I'm not going to be pregnant this month. I'll test tomorrow with you too. 

And hey girls, we've reached 100 pages. Yey!!!:happydance:


----------



## HWPG

happy friday!
bray and laus, sorry for the bfn. hoping your temps stay up - you too Mama! that is such good news!
afm, bad cramps today, ugh! took ibruprofen and rubbed some nice oils on my belly - just waiting for that to kick in.... looking forward to the end of the day. ordered more opks last night, already "excited" to start charting september. cheers!


----------



## laustiredttc

yey 100 page anniversary :happydance:

got some more cm today, but i guess i prob had the same last month :haha: oh the joys of ss


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
i'm headed out to a "girls only weekend" - should be a mostly fun time except for a) talk about the women there who are pregnant and b) questions about if i am ttc. i wont temp the next couple days (yea, try to explain *that* to a bunch of nosy hens!) but will start up again monday morning! enjoy the weekend and i cant wait to catch up already and find out about peeps tests! GL, baby dust, incense, karma, mojo, fx... i could go on....!!!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Have a good time HW!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw i hope you have a great time and if tey ask just say you have not really given it much thought just yet!! Enjoy your weekend :)

Update: big fat negative this morning. I am afraid that this month is def a bust. Temp also went down to 98.17. Oh well fs on the 20th hopefully start to get some answers. 
How are the rest of you ladies doing?


----------



## Brayr08

I also got a BFN Laus...but, at the very most, I'm 9DPO, so, wasn't expecting anything. My temp stayed the same as yesterday. I'm actually very relaxed about this month. I don't think I'll be upset if/when AF shows up. I like being this way. :) It's a lot less painful.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

slept like crap lastnight, woke up sweatingto death, took my temp a little early and it was 99.8, cuz i'm sick....and took a frer test but bfn :( Afterwards i wiped and had a tiny spot of red so probably gonna be starting today....at least my luteal phase is a day longer. I can't believe another month, gone, wasted and bfn....we did everything we could and i don't what is going on with my body or hubbys but i'm really about ready to give it up. Next month, I am not going to temp, never did before with any of pregnancies...might only do it to confirm and see which day i ovulated. Hope you all have a wonderful day.


----------



## laustiredttc

sorry to hear that huni. I'm glad you have a good outlook on it. Will be taking that with me today. 

Not going into the city but will be going locally instead. I know its a bit of a no no but i KNOW i am out so will be having a few glasses of wine tonight. I just no girls that its not going to happen this month. There is nothing to say at all i will get my :bfp: My cycle has been pretty much the same as all the other months so, just going to have a nice time with friends and dh. Hope you all have a lovely weekend. The weather is fabulous here so off to enjoy some rare sunshine :dance:

just edited. mama i'm really sorry huni :hugs: i really thought this was your month. Dont give up hun we're all right behind you. i think it might do you good hun not to temp this month, give yourself a bit of a break from it. I hope that you have a nice weekend with your family. Will check in with you ladies soon :flower:


----------



## Jdub1698

After DH asked last night when id be testing, decided I couldn't wait any longer and of course it was BFN this morning. I'm only 8 DPO at best, so it was a very long shot, but whatever. I couldn't help myself, started obsessing! 

Question- my opk were positive for for 3 days. Do I count DPO from the first one? If my cycle is the same 28 days it usually is, I only have 13 days from first + opk to scheduled start of AF. Is that typical?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey i think it goes that ovulation occurs 24-48 after you get your postive opk. I have trouble with all of it too huni so dont want to give you info that could be wrong. 

Feeling bit drained today. Had half a glass of wine last night. so not sure why i'm so tired. Another :bfn: today again. Really just waiting for af to turn up now!!


----------



## Brayr08

I didn't test this morning. My temp went down 2 10ths of a degree. If it is above the 97.73 it was Saturday and Friday, I'll temp tomorrow, but I'm just kind of waiting for AF. Oh well. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend so far.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray :hugs: you never know hold on in there huni. 

jdub its very early days yet hun 

:dust: to you ladies


----------



## HWPG

Hi everyone! 
All caught up reading, will do my best to remember and comment.
Laus, I plan on drinking until I get a BFP... Which means for me that if we have wine with dinner, I'll sip some. If no wine, no wine. So I think you are fine fine even if you got a bfpmthe next day. 
Bray, glad to hear you're so relaxed. It is a more sane approach.
Judy, you don't use the opks to count when you ovulate... The only way to confirm it is temp shift or blood work. So, for example, I had a crazy positive opk last month and a temp shift the next day, so I ovulated early that cycle (around the 12 hour mark), even though I still had a pos opk the day due to high LH in my system. Mama had a few pos opks (like you) but didn't ovulate until about the 48 hour mark, and saw a temp shift 2 days after the first pos opk. Does that make sense? So day 1 past ov is the day you see the temp rise (although it can take a couple days to recognize the shift/pattern). (confused yet?)
Arm, I had a fun wkd with many ladies. Did some dancing and drinking and gossiping. OH and I will try again this month and see what happens. 
I want a BFP as much as anyone else and will increase my odds by bd the right time, but I've come to realize that temping and opks can be important info for my body anyways, and it's interesting, so even on my 'less crazy' cycles, I think I will still do that. I like graphs. Hugs to you all. G I'm glad to be back online :)


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw welcome back hun and great to hear that you had a lovely weekend. :thumbup:
GL for this cycle huni, we will be right behind you.

My lp has been between 12-13days recently so either expecting af tomorrow or tue :shrug:


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> Hi everyone!
> All caught up reading, will do my best to remember and comment.
> Laus, I plan on drinking until I get a BFP... Which means for me that if we have wine with dinner, I'll sip some. If no wine, no wine. So I think you are fine fine even if you got a bfpmthe next day.
> Bray, glad to hear you're so relaxed. It is a more sane approach.
> Judy, you don't use the opks to count when you ovulate... The only way to confirm it is temp shift or blood work. So, for example, I had a crazy positive opk last month and a temp shift the next day, so I ovulated early that cycle (around the 12 hour mark), even though I still had a pos opk the day due to high LH in my system. Mama had a few pos opks (like you) but didn't ovulate until about the 48 hour mark, and saw a temp shift 2 days after the first pos opk. Does that make sense? So day 1 past ov is the day you see the temp rise (although it can take a couple days to recognize the shift/pattern). (confused yet?)
> Arm, I had a fun wkd with many ladies. Did some dancing and drinking and gossiping. OH and I will try again this month and see what happens.
> I want a BFP as much as anyone else and will increase my odds by bd the right time, but I've come to realize that temping and opks can be important info for my body anyways, and it's interesting, so even on my 'less crazy' cycles, I think I will still do that. I like graphs. Hugs to you all. G I'm glad to be back online :)

 Thanks!
That does make sense. If I don't get it this month, ill start temping next month to be sure.


----------



## Brayr08

Did you test today laus? I did b/c my temp went back up and I'm pretty sure it was just line eye, but maybe saw something? I had to stare at it awhile, so, I'm pretty sure I was seeing things.


----------



## Jdub1698

That's good news bray! It's still early for you right? Fx it keeps getting darker!


----------



## HWPG

oh bray! agh, exciting! keep us posted....
monday morning here - putting some experiments together, catching up on gossip, etc. my temp is now at 96.8, exactly where it should be. cd5, counting down the days to O.....


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls def out. Bfn again temp to 97.90 and getting pre af pains. Think tomorrow is going to be cd1. 

Bray thats exciting news, this could really be it huni fx and sending lots of positive :dust: your way 

howz things mama?


----------



## HWPG

yes, where is Mama?


----------



## Brayr08

Oh, I'm sure it was just line eye. Started doing my yucky brown spotting today. 

And mama...we miss you!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

ok so 13dpo no bloody af, bfn, and temp still the same. wtf, wish she would just hurry the hell up!!!! Think i am going to try the soy isoflanovas (think spelt wrong) this month, give it a try?

Bray i'm sorry hun, i hope that she still stays away for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Jdub1698

So I got up this morning fully expecting another BFN but instead... :bfp: :bfp: DH got me thinking I had developed line eye after a FRER, so I chanced a digital and got it too! Were so excited!!! 

(and for people curious, I'm 10 DPO by my count, and we did SMEP, opk, preseed and soft cups differently this month)
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Brayr08

ATTENTION ALL TTCer's!!!! This thread is more successful at getting woman pregnant than, SMEP, PRESEED, SOFTCUPS, CLOMID, INJECTIONS, IUI & EVEN SEX COMBINED! We garuntee that you will see your :bfp: within *ONE MONTH!!!*So come and join today! 
_Disclaimer_: _These results will only work for ppl using any user names other than Mamato2Girls, HWPG, BrayR08, SniZuitz or laustiredttc_ :haha:

Congrats J :happydance: I really am happy that you got your :bfp: And I hope you have a h&h 9 months.

My temp went up another 2 tenths of a degree (the highest it's been) to 97.90. So I tested this morning and it's still negative. Maybe I did O last week instead of two weeks ago. It would have made more sense as to where I'm supposed to be at in my cycle. Or, I'm doing like mama and am getting sick (it would figure). But again, unless my temp goes even higher, I'm not testing again.


----------



## HWPG

congrats Jdub! woohoo!
bray, that is Freakin' hilarious! oh my, that just made my morning!


----------



## HWPG

ohhhh.... where is everyone? i'm hoping it's "early cycle syndrome" - where we are all waiting for af to finish or to O, therefore there's not much to talk about. 
i got my opks yesterday - now that my temp has bottomed out, i am going to wait until saturday to start temping and opk-ing again (that will be cd10). i'm also wondering if i can convince OH for a 5 day in a row stretch this month.... hm....


----------



## Brayr08

Man, it has been quiet today...hope I didn't offend anyone w/my post...

So, I have a question HW, are you supposed to keep temping when you're on your period or is there no point?


----------



## HWPG

well, there's probably no point... i just do it because i think i have a slight touch of OCD. plus i'm kinda curious - does my temp always come down to the same "before O" value? i have to say, three months in a row and 97F seems to be my perfect number. FF tells you it's totally normal to have variability during your period, and SMEP tells you to start everything on cd10 (opks and temps) - so my short answer is no, it's prob not worth it. this month i am going to temp cd5, cd7 or 8, then cd10 and onward. [btw, you def did not offend me. i thought it was very funny!]
now i have a question for all of you: i get ewcm about 2-3 days before my pos opk. so, should i a) still wait to get the pos opk to BD 3 days in a row OR b) start BD every day when i get ewcm? i'm worried that by the time my opk turns pos, my cm is not friendly anymore. what do you think?


----------



## laustiredttc

bray :rofl: that is soooo true. Wtf, you better get that :bfp: to prove it wrong :haha:

J, very happy for you hun h&h 9 months to you.

hw i would start before hun that way the spermies are fresh.

Started spotting tonight so expecting af to start tomorrow. I hate the first flow (sorry tmi) as i get THE MOST GOD AWFUL PAINS IMAGINABLE, to the point where i am throwing up with them!!!!! It just makes the whole ttc process more difficult as i resnt it even more so each month that i have to go through the hellish pain to start the ttc cycle all over again. I must say girls i'm feeling pretty low at the moment. I just feel as if it will never happen!! I'm not even looking forward to the fs on the 20th. I just feel drained of it all but feel compelled to carry on. :cry: Truly in limbo at the moment. Sorry to have a little pity party just need to get some of this negative shi* out of me.

And where the hell is mama? Mama hoping your ok?


----------



## HWPG

oh laus! we get it! i throw up also unless, at the first speck of blood, i take ibruprofen so the pain is only an 8 out of 10 instead of 15! :hugs: (and a hot shower and a heating pad and tea and a nap) (if i can) :)

yes, where is Mama? :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

PS (laus) - you can do it! it sucks today, and i'm so sorry you are feeling low, but have a good cry and glass of wine - then put your big girl pants on, print out all your charts and temps and BDs and opks and sh*t, and tell the FS to get you preggers ASAP!


----------



## laustiredttc

thank you so much hw. :flower:

Emotionally feel a bit better today. Still tiny bit of brown blood but no proper af yet? I have the pains starting to come on so just waiting, waiting, waiting for her to rear her ugly head. eughh, it just wipes me out though and leaves me feeling as if i have NO energy whatsoever. 

Think i'm going to try the soy iso this month and see how i get on. 

Oh and i will most def be going into that fs app saying 'hey bitche% get me sorted out NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!' He he won't really of course but i will be insisting they do a lap and hsg. I have to move in january so i hope they push me through quite quick as i will have to change fs when we move :(

Question i consider this month my 15th cycle ttc. I started ttc on the 28th aug 2011, think i might have worked it out wrong. Is it 15 or really 14?


----------



## Brayr08

With the way you described your pains laus, I wonder if you have endometriosis...which if you do, I think it CAN be fairly easy to fix. Either the HSG or a lap and they should be able to clear it right up. 

HW, have you ever been tested for it? Also, I was looking at your chart and it looks like you got up to 98.1 degrees before AF showed up? (I'm not super sure how to read that chart...even after looking at the key...geesh...how sad is that???) Well, my temp jumped from 97.9 to 98.34, so I was trying to compare to yours. I really shouldn't keep testing. I think I may only be 8DPO now.


----------



## laustiredttc

i thought that too bray, so gonna push for it when i go to fs. Also sex can be painful at times so there are lots of signs that i poss do!

woo hoo huni this sounds great huni. c'mon keeping my fx sooooo tight for you huni and sending lots of :dust: to you


----------



## HWPG

morning!
yes, bray, my temp did get up to 98.1 after O! and i cant tell you how excited i was inside! so so excited, like, "this is it!" cause that was the highest! (but alas, no, stupid body tricked me again...). really the only fertility thing i've been checked for is pcos (mild if anything, but really a negative) and i've had my bloods done. i really have no symptoms of anything except painful cramps during af. if i'm being truly honest, OH and i are only on cycle 5 of deliberate trying (opks, temps, smep). so i'm going to be patient a little longer (we've been off bc for a while but didnt bother with keeping track, just kinda thought it would happen... ). (i have told you guys about my XH, right? so my infertility struggle goes back a few years to him, but i have no reason to currently suspect anything with my bf as of yet.) anywho.... i'm totally psyched your temp is so high and i REALLY hope it stays that way! ahhh! 
laus, i think you can insist on an appt before you move - YOU are your biggest advocate! 
where. is. mama? and sni?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls thanks. yes gonna go in there in dictate what i need. Hoping all is well with you ladies. 

Af still has'nt arrived. I have the pains, bfn and my temps are still lowish although i think above coverline but that stupid witch still is playing games :growlmad: so today is cd29 and 14dpo.


----------



## Snizuitz

Congrats to JDub! :)

So, the witch got me again, but we weren't too surprised. Still bummed, but what can you do? Oh, that's right-- Eat a pint of ice cream and move on!

I have an appointment with regular gyno in two weeks, so we're going to do one last month of Femara and just let things happen on their own other than that. I'm pretty sure we need to be doing something else, so I don't have very high hopes for this month.

But here's some good news: I passed my ethics exam which means I'm going to be a LAWYER! All that work and I'm finally going to get to put Esq. or J.D. after my name! :) I just need to get sworn in.

Ok, so that's one lifelong dream down. Oh, finding my soul mate was another, so there's two. One left: BABY! And then I can start coming up with others.

I promise not to be out of the loop so long this time! Everytime I read this thread, you ladies crack me up and help me keep going. I need more of that. You're all AWESOME!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, i took a little bnb break...but i'm back! Missed you gals! Just caught up reading and congrats jdub! 

cd5 af is pretty much about gone. Just gonna try 1 thing different this month, and not do it everyday. Even though when I got preggo last time, we bd cd10, 11, 12, 13 and 15. I'm positive it was day 15 i ovulated, with the way i've been getting my pos opks. So, this month I am going to cd11 (pm), 13(pm) and and very early am on 15. Still gonna use preseed and softcups and i am keeping my ass in the air for 1 hour afterwards each time! This is going to be my cycle and no one or nothingis going to prove me otherwise! MUAHAHAHAHAHA!

Laus-sorry she got you. Can't wait to find out what the fs says and i'm just glad you have the appt to see one! You'll be on track soon! :hugs:

Bray-keeping my FX for you! Should know soon enough!

Hw-I'm right here with you and counting the days til O as well. Hope we stay together again!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sniz-very sorry she came for you......but sooooo happy for you passing your exam! That's awesomeness! How exciting! Just remember dreams do come true and for now, focus on your career and get settled in and then comes baby....i'm not saying to stop trying, just telling you not to stress over it, cuz being a lawyer will be stressful enough! lol I'm sure in a few weeks you will find some new answers and then you can go from there. :hugs:


----------



## Jdub1698

Glad to see you back ladies! This is your month! Fx for you!


----------



## HWPG

Yay sni and mama are back!
Congrats sni! That is so great great! 
Mama, I am there with you. We started tonight (cd 7) for every other day. I'm considering softcups. Not sure how I feel about them, but I'll give anything a try! C'mon freakin' September, bi-itch!


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> Yay sni and mama are back!
> Congrats sni! That is so great great!
> Mama, I am there with you. We started tonight (cd 7) for every other day. I'm considering softcups. Not sure how I feel about them, but I'll give anything a try! C'mon freakin' September, bi-itch!

I used soft cups this month and loved them. I slept in them all night after BD. Felt much cleaner.


----------



## HWPG

Can I pee with them in? I'm prone to uti if I don't go after sex....


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> Can I pee with them in? I'm prone to uti if I don't go after sex....

For sure. That's why they are amazing. I would lay with my legs up for 30 minutes right after, but then I always have to pee, so I went. The next morning, when I took it out, stuff still in there, which made me feel like I gave all the swimmers every chance I could!


----------



## HWPG

Ok, I'll order them!


----------



## laustiredttc

yey mama sni your back :dance:

sni major congrats on passing your exams, hope you get some celebrating in. Sorry to hear the witch got you but you can try again this cycle. Enjoy your success for now hun :thumbup:

mama great to see you here again and i hope you are feeling better? Also that sounds like a pretty good plan of action so rooting for you hun :hugs:

hw i have bought the softcups this month also so going to give them a try and see fx we get there this month.

jdub hope all is going well hun

bray, whats the news huni?

update: ok well af came late last night so classing today as cd1. I had pains last night in bed but nowhere near as bad as what they usually are so hoping thats those nasty things out of the way. Going to try soy iso this month cd5-9. What do you girls think?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

haven't heard too much about soy, so can't give you any advice. I am thinking maybe my problem of not conceiving yet has been just bad timing. Like, i would rather at night time so i can lay with my hips elevated for at least 30 mins, maybe an hr and then go to sleep, still laying down with the softcup in. These past few months, hubby has been working about every day that is a good day to try so we would bd in the am when he gets home. and i couldn't lay down for very long to get my daughter up for school and ready and then my day starts so i can't lay down all day. This month hubby has off some good days, so it shall work..i hope. 

hw-the softcups are soooo comfortable...i've said before that they are soo unnoticeable and comfy that i forget they are in there! Yes, love them for the fact there isn't any leakage or mess right after bding. I HATE THAT! and the smell....don't get me started!, lol sorry, tmi!!!


----------



## Jdub1698

MamaTo2Girls said:


> haven't heard too much about soy, so can't give you any advice. I am thinking maybe my problem of not conceiving yet has been just bad timing. Like, i would rather at night time so i can lay with my hips elevated for at least 30 mins, maybe an hr and then go to sleep, still laying down with the softcup in. These past few months, hubby has been working about every day that is a good day to try so we would bd in the am when he gets home. and i couldn't lay down for very long to get my daughter up for school and ready and then my day starts so i can't lay down all day. This month hubby has off some good days, so it shall work..i hope.
> 
> hw-the softcups are soooo comfortable...i've said before that they are soo unnoticeable and comfy that i forget they are in there! Yes, love them for the fact there isn't any leakage or mess right after bding. I HATE THAT! and the smell....don't get me started!, lol sorry, tmi!!!

lol, so true!


----------



## laustiredttc

lol i also agree, thats the only part about bd i dont like, the mess and sex smell, eugh!!! :haha: 

Ok feeling quite good at the moment. I am 80% sure that i have endo and this is poss the reason we havent conceived so far. Really looking forward to this app next week. Also got my best friend coming to visit tomorrow so gonna have a nice girlie weekend :)


----------



## HWPG

so - do i reuse softcups (i.e. order 2 of them) or do i throw them away (i.e. order a pack of 14)?
(tmi warning:) last night we started SMEP - albeit on cd 7 instead of cd8, but whatever. i did not bleed all day yesterday. after sex.... so much blood! i'm going to ask my dr next week if it is normal at the end of a period that sex can "knock stuff loose" - ugh, that sounds so gross but it doesnt normally happen and we were both surprised. any of you gals experience that? (no pain, btw)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw, walmart has a 14pk for only like 6.00....don't waste ur money anywhere else. no they are not reusable! discard after 1 use. I never bleed after sex. I only bleed when i have my af. sorry, can't help you....yea ask your doc.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hw i have bled once but it was only a bit. But sex can be painful for me hun so again i would go see dr. Sorry cant be more help hun.


----------



## HWPG

i bought the 14 pack -used drugstore.com and got 20% off - they were like 3.50 or something, sweet!
i will def ask the doc. it was weird but no pain or anything, just surprising. i'm going to put it aside unless it happens again.
yay thursday!


----------



## laustiredttc

i know hun woo hoo nearly the weekend :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

seriously - waiting to ovulate is SO BORING! .... at least post-O we can gab about what we're feeling in our body, how we're feeling with emotions.... right now i'm just staring at FF trying to fast-forward a week... boooooorrred! :) contemplating a pumpkin latte - 'tis the season!


----------



## laustiredttc

lol i know hun, i have like two whole weeks now before i do, :cry: must keep myself busy!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i seen dunkin dunouts has a new apple orchard donut and hot apple cider and iced apple ccider....i could sooooooo go for the donut and iced apple cider. yummy! I love fall! We are going to get preggo this fall. Perfect time of year to bd! :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yes, hw....it is boring right now. I'm ready for the 2ww again, wait what? did i just say that? lol seriously, i'm ready for my bfp. If it's negative again, i'm really gonna think about giving up. Every month, I've gotten a bfn i think to myself...do i really want to start all over getting up a million times a night, losing sleep, teaching another baby things all over again and dealing with temper tantrums, etc. Then I see a baby out and about or my friends on fb who are preggo and just had their babies, I remember why I just want 1 more. It's crazy what we go through to try to have a little one.


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, have lots to catch up on...

Welcome back sniz and mama! Missed you both! 

Congrats sniz on becoming a lawyer!

HW, around my period (whether before or after) if I have sex, I bleed...sometimes a lot, sometimes a little. Sex hurts for me sometimes, but I can still bleed whether it hurts or not. So, I don't know if that's normal, but it's normal for me. 

AFM-Temp went up to 98.5 this morning. I started the brown spotting again. After just the one little spot of whitish brownish cm, I thought maybe it was IB, but since I'm getting some brown when I wipe and have pre AF gas (TMI!!!), I'm guess AF is around the corner. I've read some ppl keep high temps even a couple of days into their period. So maybe that's what I'll do. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## HWPG

Thanks bray. A) I def get a couple days of high temp cd1 and cd2. Hate that. B) yeah, I'm thinking the same about being close after or right before period. (sometimes I purposefully don't DTD before af because I like to hope that will give me a BFP, because I'm n idiot.) thanks for chiming in!


----------



## HWPG

Mama! It's so ironic you say that because I think something very similar! Like, it's no big deal if it's negative, we have a good life, we go where we want when we want, we have a nice lifestyle, etc. But then I see a baby, or my friend tells me about her scan, or my family plans a reunion (all real things!) and I can only think about how I want to bring MY baby to those things... And it revamps me! So, for me, I'm all "bring it SMEP! Bring it Preseed!" and been prepping OH for it. C'mon c'mon c'mon! BFP for us all!


----------



## Brayr08

HW, I don't like to bd right before af either for the same reason...how dumb is that??? lol If we're pregnant, we're pregnant. The weird things that go through our minds.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh, bray...still pulling for you! and sex doesn't hurt the baby supposably...but boy do i feel like it does sometimes, maybe i'm just paranoid, i've actually thought maybe that waswhat killed my unborn baby at 18 weeks, why else would his heart just stop beating. they did an autopsy and checked a bunch of stuff through my placenta and blood...they found nothing. iserioiusly wonder if i didn't smother him or something. Never doing that again, i'll just havehubby play with himself or i suppose i can do it for him since he's weird like that.


----------



## HWPG

oh Mama, i'm so sorry for your loss. my heart just goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

happy friday morning ladies!
i'm on cd9 - we dtd this AM (1:15) so do i put that as friday AM or thurs PM? and that kinda threw off the SMEP thing - damn, we can not get it right! oh well, tmw (sat) will be cd10, and i'm thinking that's the real time to get serious. so, repeat after me: sat pm, mon pm, and maybe tues - fri pm. geesh, sounds like an exhausting week ahead! :) hehe, life is *so* hard ;) nothing else fun yet here to report.... waiting, waiting...
how is everyone else?


----------



## Jdub1698

HWPG said:


> happy friday morning ladies!
> i'm on cd9 - we dtd this AM (1:15) so do i put that as friday AM or thurs PM? and that kinda threw off the SMEP thing - damn, we can not get it right! oh well, tmw (sat) will be cd10, and i'm thinking that's the real time to get serious. so, repeat after me: sat pm, mon pm, and maybe tues - fri pm. geesh, sounds like an exhausting week ahead! :) hehe, life is *so* hard ;) nothing else fun yet here to report.... waiting, waiting...
> how is everyone else?

It does sound exhausting, but I think its worth it! One thing we did, which I don't know if it works or not but is an option- 2 nights out of the whole smep thing DH just came in the soft cup on his own and I inserted it and left it in overnight. I did coat the inside of the cup with preseed before that. We just don't have sex quite that much and it was a bit much with everything else going on in our lives! 

Just a thought!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

today is cd7 for me, we dtd lastnight and won't again until cd11 (because he is working the next 4 nights)and then we will skip cd12( cuz he is going into work), bd cd13 and skip cd14(going into work again) and then bdcd15 that am when he gets home from work. That is our plan this month and I pray it works.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

OOOHHHH this has to be the lucky cycle! If I get a bfp, I would be due on our wedding anniversary!!!! That would be a perfect gift! Awwwwwww, i'm so excited and anxious now.


----------



## HWPG

sounds like a great plan, mama! fx for you!


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi all! So much activity here and you all have me near convinced to try softcups this month! Never done that before, but it does sound great-- less mess, can pee if wanted, etc. I'll have to think about that!

As for bleeding after sex, it has happened to me twice. Both times I was sure my period was over, but then - BAM! - gross mess after sex. I went on to have my period for another day. I was gross and it really grossed out hubby. Poor guy.

I'm CD... I can't remember. I think 5. Need to check fertility friend. Anyway, I'm doing Femara, but nothing else. I'm so happy to be off prednisone but haven't lost any weight yet this week. I kinda thought all the weight I gained these last couple months on it would just disappear! Not to be, I guess. :( I'll have to actually work it off like a normal person. lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks hw! you too! bfp for us all hopefully this time!

sniz-you should try them...and i hate exercising, i lost 30lbs but it took me a year! i need to get back to that routine....and i now gained 10 back. From getting preggo and miscarrying and then I quit smoking a month after the miscarriage. Oh well... good luck to you...just keep yourself happy and healthy! who cares what anyone else thinks, your beautiful just the way are...and so is everyone else! don't need to change a thing!


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies! Happy Saturday.
I went to a sort-of family BBQ today. There was a 5 month old there who I got to hold all afternoon. I was like, "yeah, I want this. I could totally do this." Made me pretty excited to ovulate, haha! I'm just so anxious/excited for the days of pregnancy, and promise to be thankful for any nausea or tiredness! Sounds cheesy but I swear it's true. 
Should be getting my cups on Tuesday, just in time! Hoping you are all having a nice wkd. Hugs to ya!


----------



## Brayr08

I took my 3 year old niece to an indoor pool party today and it reinforced my "I really want a baby" feelings. She is just so sweet and it just melts my heart every time she tells me she loves me. Ugh....I really want to be a mama...:cry:


----------



## Brayr08

Well ladies, I'm pretty sure AF is on my door step, banging on the door to come in. Stupid wench...My temp has been dropping since Friday and I had a maroonish spot this morning, which is never a good sign for me. I've decided on this next cycle (as I KNOW there will be a next cycle), that anytime there is anything that indicates I may be Oing, I'm going to do SMEP, the soft cups and preseed. There were 3 different times this month that I might have. Anyways, hope you all are having a good weekend.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh hw and bray.... i'm so sorry. super big :hugs: to you both.


----------



## HWPG

Bray, I totally get this. Same feeling when I hang out with my nephew. It will be our turn soon!


----------



## Snizuitz

So funny! I was at a baby blessing (like a christening) last week and EVERYONE had a baby there. It was "pass the baby to Sniz" all day and I loved it! :) I could literally feel the hormones speed up my biological clock! Lol


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies lots to catch up on. Sound like everyone is pretty much in a positive place which is good. Just had great weekend with friend so feeling rejuevanated (spelt wrong). 

cd 5 and going to start soy cd5-9. Just going to try and chill out as much as possible this month i think. Got fs on thursday so just gearing up for that really. 

Glad you all had nice weekends :)


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
sorry to crash the optimist party, but i am so irritated today. GR! among other things, OH told me he has to travel this weekend - pretty much when i think i'll be O-ing. so i told him we have to have sex every night this week. today (monday) is cd12, so i'm thinkin 12,13,14,15,16... then hoping that will "fill me up" for the weekend... i'm hoping that i ovulate on cd16 (as in the past), but we'll see. might possibly skip tomorrow (cd13). i dunno, i'm just frustrated.


----------



## HWPG

i'd love ur input: is 5 days too much? should i just push for Tues-Fri? or mon, wed, thurs, fri? *sigh*


----------



## Brayr08

I think maybe :sex: tonight to get rid of any bad :spermy: he may have(if it sits in there too long it can be deformed), then wait until Wednesday or Thursday and bd every night before he leaves. When we do an insemination they always tell us to bd no sooner than 2 days before so that will give dh plenty of time to build up the good sperm.


----------



## Snizuitz

I agree with Bray.

And I'm sorry he'll be travelling! That's the worst. Seriously.


----------



## HWPG

thank you ladies! i was feeling down, and your support perked me up! thanks!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray just read the last couple of posts before i posted myself and i'm sorry that the witch is on her way, :hugs: 

hw i agree with the girls hun, no sooner than 2days before and i am sorry he is going away but i think you will have ample opps to catch the little eggy. 

cd6 for me girls. tried the soy last night and no side effects so far which is good. Just waiting for the O now, snooze hate this part. In fact i hate the whole damn stupid thing :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

laus-What does the soy do again?

Well, AF was supposed to show up today and so far nothing. Now that I've announced that, she should be showing up at any time. If, by some chance, she doesn't show up by tomorrow, I'll test again...even though I'm sure it will be a waste of time.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! good morning tuesday!
had my annual exam this AM - she did not do any internal or PAP, sweet! i told her we're ttc and we had a good conversation about that - she even said that it took her 9 months to get preggers, so that made me feel a little more normal. apparently we're "doing everything right" (temps, opk, bd every other day). OH and i DTD last night (cd12), then we'll do Wed, Thurs, Fri. AND i talked him into coming home on Sunday night, just in case. So we'll see how September shapes up. 
i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, Bray. you just never know...


----------



## laustiredttc

hey bray the soy can help ladies who dont O bring it on, its the herbal version of clomid. Also it can help strengthen an eggs viability. I'm just giving it a go. Good luck hun, i hope she stays away for you fx

hw glad the app went well hun, fx you get to bd on the days you want :)


----------



## Brayr08

Well, no AF yet. I am SOOOOO bloated though! I have been for the past couple of days. It's almost like I can FEEL the gas bubbles popping in my stomach...lol...I have no cramps what so ever. My temp is staying at 98.17. This morning (like 8am) I burped up acid, which I haven't eaten anything that would cause that, so that was weird. I had had some brown discharge (sorry gross), but DH and I :sex: last night and normally, this close to AF, it would have been a real mess, but there was just a little brown that came out with his stuff and I have had nothing since. I really hate to get my hopes up. But please everyone, if you pray, please pray this is it for me! I am so tired of all of this.:cry: And now that I've made a big deal of this, AF should be showing up. HEAR THAT AF?! I'VE MENTIONED THAT YOU'RE LATE! There we go. If she's coming, that should help push things along. :winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh sweetie i really really pray that she keeps her f'ing ugly face away and that you get your magical :bfp: I am really rooting for you bray huni. C'mon hun bring that :bfp: home!!!


----------



## HWPG

me too bray! omg, i am wishing and hoping and praying!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray-of course we will pray for you....you are totally deservable of having that :bfp: now! It's your time to shine and have your moment. Super big :hugs: and FX super tight! CD11 for me today....been meaning to temp the last 2 days but just haven't and forgot... oh well. Either tomorrow or Thurs I am going to start opking...and tomorrow night hubby and I will bd (cd12) and then bd again on friday (cd14)and then possibly sunday (cd16) in the am. I'm already anxious to get on the 2ww list. Only a few more days!!!

Laus-hope the soy helps ya girl. And I hope the fs goes well and it's more than just an orientation introducing appt. I hate those appts, but if thats what it is to get started then so be it. Will be praying for you.

Hw-good luck with everything this week....the bding and timing and everything. Praying for you as well!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama thankyou and i hope you have lots of fun bding :)

The dh has managed to get some time off work to come to the app with me so i feel soo much better about it now :)


----------



## Brayr08

laus-That's awesome that DH can go with you. My hubby can never take time off for just appointments. It would be nice to have someone's hand to hold at times.

Thanks for the prayers everyone, but I had a wipe of pinkish red last night, some redish brown this morning and a BFN. So, AF was just playing her favorite trick on me...b*tch...:evil:Oh well...I'm bummed, but I knew it was likely I wasn't pregnant, what with not really knowing when I Oed. So, while I normally start first thing in the morning, I'll probably have the joy of fully starting while at work.:dohh: Yipee...now I'm just waiting for her to go away so I can start BDing again.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Awww Bray...i'm sorry. You are so strong and brave and have a lot of faith. Which is how every woman should be. You did your best and that's all you can do. Feeel proud of that! Have a good day at work and hope your time goes by so you can try bding again. :hugs:

Laus-ilove having huby going with me to every appt. When I do get preggo, I travel an hour to my ob/gyn. I just schedule my appts on days he has off :) Having support from your other half always means som uch and is such a good feeling. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

hi gals!
oh bray, i'm so sorry! i hate that B so much!
laus, glad to hear that your hubby can go with you. i know how helpful it was for me when i was struggling with infertility for my husband to be there. it's nice to have the support, both emotionally and physically.
mama, how is your plan working out? 
afm, i am on cd14. no pos opk yet, just waiting waiting. today starts the 3 day "marathon". i got my softcups yesterday (yay!) so i'll give those a try this week. i'm still upset about OH traveling but at least he'll be home sunday night, so really we'll only have a 1 day gap... *sigh*... i suppose we all do the best we can, eh? :) btw, it's "speak like a pirate day" - so have fun with that! hugs to all the ladies :)


----------



## laustiredttc

great hw lol. aha me matey i hope ye has fun with the al :sex: that was fun made me smile :) think i did a piss poor job of it though :haha:

oh bray huni i think your amazing for being so brave. lots of :hugs: to you huni hope she stays away while at work

Thanks mama, really excited about my app tomorrow now. Scared a little though of how we're going to move forward.


----------



## HWPG

dont be scared laus! be exicted! you'll get info and a plan, and that gives you power!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks everyone! :hugs: 

Good luck tomorrow laus! It is sort of scary at first, but hopefully it's just something simple for you. If they run the dye through your tubes to see if you have endo (they won't do it tomorrow, but I would guess that would be one of the first steps), it's possable they'll clear any blockages you have right then. I know of a few ppl that got their BFP the month after that procedure. The first things I did was blood work, then an external ultrasound of my overies and then the dye test. Let us know what they say. I want to see if your experiance is going to be much different then mine. Well, I hope it is. My experiance has sucked!:haha: (since nothing has worked yet...)


----------



## Snizuitz

So sorry, Bray. Grrr! This can be so frustrating, huh? HUGS!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks girls :flower:

Bray i'm sorry you have had a difficult experience :( I have already had all of my blood work done and an external and internal u/s done at the doctors so hopefully they will do a hsg or lap pretty much soon after my initial consultation. 

I have had an absolute nightmare tonight. I could smell gas in my house so had the gas people out to inspect it. Was told it is leaking a bit of gas so have called the gas engineer who said he would be here by 9pm. I now get a call saying he is going to be here at 10:20pm. Pissed off does'nt even begin to express how i feel. I need to feel fresh for my very important app tomorrow and this guy is just stressing me out big time :growlmad: I swear i must have done something bad in a past life because i just feel like the universe is against me atm. I know that sounds childish but its just not what i need right now. eugh...... Fricken stupid engineer man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HWPG

laus, whoa! i would totally go off on the engineer - that doesnt sound like a safe situation! why would anyone think it would be ok to a) be that late and b) be tardy about a gas leak? what is wrong with people!!?!! totally understand why you're upset.


----------



## laustiredttc

I know right! He is here now, no f'ing cup of tea for him i can tell ya. Gave me some lame excuse about having alot of other jobs to do. WHATEVER, its a gas leak, get a grip mate!!!!!! Ok so i am trying to calm myself down before i have a breakdown or something, gonna just take some deep breaths and chill.


----------



## HWPG

Laus, deep breath. The leak won't get fixed if you strangle him ;).
Sniz! How are you!? What's the word, hummingbird?!


----------



## HWPG

Omg. So I just put my first softcup in and this. Is. Awesome. I need to ask - what is wrong with us women sometimes? Why am I 31 and just finding out about this device? Why don't more women tell women? Anyways, I am in awe. Nothing came out. Nothing. Normally it's... Um... Messy but this... I don't even know what to say. In some future I am telling my daughter about these, even if it is an uncomfortable conversation, haha!


----------



## laustiredttc

:rofl: hw you totally crack me up girl. I will get to use them soon so super excited :dance:

Ok so bolier fixed catastrophe averted, phew!

Went today for my fs app and girls let me tell you it feels surreal. I am glad i took my dh because i dont think a word of what the dr said went in. Although i dont think he took any of it an either :haha: Ok so now i am thinking do i need to book the app or do they send me a letter? I might have to call back just to reconfirm a few things :dohh:

They are sending me for a combined lap and dye at once so good news is i will be under while they perfom the dye test whilst they are checking for endo and anything else, what a relief! Also i have to have my day 3 bloods taken and they also took swabs for the usual chlamydia etc.... Which is nigh impossible i have. I said to dh though if that test came back positive you better run mate and keeping running because i will chop the damn thing off lol. I feel sooooooooo much better now that there is some progression so just gonna chilax this month i think. 

How is everone else getting on? btw happy thursday, nearly the weekend again, how the days go by!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-that's great that your first initial app is over. Glad you have some looking forward to do and i hope the whole process is quick...you better call back and schedule that app asap so you don't wait any longer than you have to. Look how long it took you to even get this app. Call now!!! lol Glad you got your gas leak fixed too, good thing you didn't end up carbon monoxide poisoning or something. 

Hw-How is my plan?....i don't know what to say,i think good and bad, but probably for the better?...let me explain. So, stupid me didn't temp (forgot) starting cd10 like i planned. I didn't temp until this morning, which is cd13 for me. Wedid bd as planned lastnight and put softcup in..I did temp this am but the odd thing was, it was a little higher than i expected considering all the previous months at this time (like low post-ovulatory....hmmm, and afterwards i went to the :loo: and and tried back to sleep and might've felt a short moment ovulation pains? I haven't opked, but planned to start today since the last 3 months, i got my positive smiley on cd14. Really hoping I didn't ovulate yet but glad we bd lastnight just in case i did and that was why my temp was a little higher than usual. Hoping i see my smiley today or tomorrow. Will update later.

Sniz-how are you hunny?

Bray-you are an inspiration and really have a heart of gold. Keep your head up and smile.


----------



## HWPG

So, i was reading last night about every day versus every other day and almost everywhere says that every other day should be enough for success. (i was thinking about this because of this weekend and getting OH back on sunday night, which originally was "no problem" and is now becoming a negotiation, gr). i think Mama, you've got your bases covered. thank you for the encouragement to SoftCups. oh thank you! keep us posted.... oh excited for you!
laus, great news! i'm doing a little one of these for you :happydance: 
afm, cd15. neg opk this morning. we dtd last night. will again tonight and tomorrow - i'm still holding out hope that the opk is pos tom morning. i have a silly question about SoftCups though - can you block the liquid from getting in? i mean, i think i did it right (like i said there was no leakage) but at the same time, what if i put it in front of the stuff instead of behind it? thoughts? i had to explain to OH that having sex friday night, then saturday morning was silly because there needs to be a little more time between deposits. hasnt he realized that timing is everything? :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw-i only leave mine in for 12 hours...and everytime i take it out there is always stuff in there. So, I know i'm doing it right, but my questions is if any has left the cup? other people got pregnant using them , so some must travel out of that cup... but FX you get your pos opk soon and you can negotiate with him coming back sun! Thank you and i'm going to keep temping and hopefully i find my smiley today or tomorrow and i haven't had a big enough thermal shift yet.


----------



## HWPG

So mama - the directions on the box say to put it in kind of upright (like sitting or one leg on the tub)... but is it ok to just slide it in while still laying down? it seemed to work... but i'd like a second opinion (yours!). this is a little funny also - i was doing kegels (spelling?) afterwards, trying to move those little guys forward a bit... the things we do!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i actually put mine in practically upside down, LMAO!! When we're done, I skooch off the bed so my legs are still in the air...then i put it in. I don't know, they haven't been working for me, don't know if it's my position, which it shouldn't matter, it collects stuff while in there obivously when i take it out i see the proof. Sooooo, I don't know what's going on, but you should be fine! lol, kegals...lastnight i had hubby wheel barrel me to the living room, put a beanbag under my hips to keep me elevated so we could watch tv together and i stayed like that for an hour. Yeah, the things we do! :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

just took an opk...negative (no smiley)...so hopefully tomorrow is the day!


----------



## laustiredttc

:rofl: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :haha: :rofl:

That has got to be THE FUNNIEST thing i have heard so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sitting here practically wetting myself, seriously!!!! Mama, hw i swear to god you two are just a comedy act. Oh bless (wiping away the tears) you guys just put the biggest smile on my face :)

Phew, ok let me compose myself here and get my breath back.

Ok so mama sometimes i think temps can be a bit weird so i would def go off your opk, but like hw says you covered your bases anyway huni so don worry bout it :thumbup:

Hw, i think every other day is best that way the little guys get a break inbetween. Going to start using them tomorrow so i'm sure it will be an experience. 

BTW girls, thank you so much for all of the support, i really really appreciate all of it. :hugs:

Going to call tomorrow just clarify what i need to do exactly. Hopefully they dont think i'm some sort of dim wit for asking. :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

thanks, that is great advice!wheelbarrow, lol! i also laid on the couch with a pillow, hehe. yea, i had some left in the cup this am (slept with it in), but it was nothing like normal. fx for us both to get pos opks tomorrow!


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck for tomorrow mama as well. 

Oh forgot to say cd8 for me and i switched on my cbfm this morning and it asked for a stick and to my surprise the reading says high already? I think the soy might be having something to do with it. Read it can bring O forward so just gonna wait and see. I hope i dont get a peak tomorrow as that will be cd9 and wayyyy to early. If that's the case then i am def going to stop taking it!


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck hw, keeping fx for both of you :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laus-glad you got a good laugh...i was smiling and laughing myself! :D Wow, peak already...hmm weird. Maybe I should take some soy right now, lol...nah, yuck. I'll just keep my FX I get my pos opk tomorrow,and for HWPG too!! Who cares if they think your "whatever" if you call back, I ask stupid questions all the time when it comes to ob/gyn appointments. Hubby just laughs and makes fun of me afterwards. Jerk! lol Like, one time, i went in for my pap...while preggo...and it wasn't expected, so I didn't shave (I hate shaving) and I told the doc, sorry that I didn't shave...and afterwards hubby made me realize she probably thought the OTHER area I was talking about wasn't shaved...LMAO, oh boy...i should've mentioned legs. lol Maybe that was TMI for you guys.


----------



## HWPG

bahahah! hilarious!
i love our thread!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

gotta keep things entertaining and funny....who wants boring??? HAHAHAHA This is the most funny, positive, happy, entertaining, outspoken thread there is. I love our thread too!


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi ladies! 1dpo today may I join? testing around Oct 3-5th AF due the 5th! How is everyone??:hugs::shrug::hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

hi asibling welcome to the thread :hi:

thanks mama just hope i can speak to the nurse i had yesterday. OMG i totally got a wax for today because i didnt want any kind of bush attacking the nurse :haha:

Ps love our thread as well always makes me laugh and feel so much better :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

welcome asibling...good luck to you!

laus-lmao!!! oh lord...


----------



## Brayr08

Okay so, mama, I totally pictured you (or what I picture you as) being wheel barreled by your hubby when I read that and I was greatful I was at lunch b/c I litterly started laughing out loud. So funny! Also liked the shaving story.

Laus-Love the waxing comment. 

Oh how I love you guys! 

And laus, I'd call them RIGHT AWAY! I decided in March or April (can't remember) of this year that we were doing the lap (they gave me the option of that or starting the injections-picked lap since if I had endo, the injections wouldn't work) and they couldn't get me in until the END OF JUNE to do it! :dohh: They can only do it certain days during your cycle and some places (like mine) only do it certian days of the week (like only Wednesday). That's probably why it took me so long. If they are all full during your time, you have to wait. Blah...I'm sorry...I hope I'm not scaring you. I just want you to be aware. Maybe my place just sucks...a lot...


----------



## HWPG

Update: ewcm with a tiny streak of blood. Not sure what will happen... Only time will tell... Hittin' the sheets tonight, just in case.
Welcome asibling! Enjoy the thread :)


----------



## Brayr08

HW that's a good sign!!! Have fun bding tonight!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I pray to the heavens my smiley comes tomorrow and I get my pos opk....or i will be sad. I've been right on time the last 3 months, everyday pos opk on cd14, which is tomorrow....PLEASE!!!!!

Bray-glad you had a laugh...i thought it was pretty funny but clever myself! :D :haha:

Hw-have fun and hope you get your pos opk tomorrow! Wish I had some sort of sign...i just pray I really didn't miss it!


----------



## Brayr08

Did you get your smiley mama?

So, I am cycle day 31, when I'm normally a 28 day cycle girl. I've been spotting, but that's it. I keep thinking I'm going to wake up and there she'll be, but nope, not yet...grrr...If I have still not started by Tuesday, I guess I'll take a test. I just really hate to waste MORE money on a BFN.

Anyways...HW, hope you had fun last night! And laus, can't wait to hear what the doctor says when you call...hope it's good news! And welcome asib! We're all pretty much awesome, so, you'll love this group.:winkwink:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I haven't tested yet, Bray....i don't use fmu for opk...i take around noon each day i test. So, i will let you knowin like 4 hours. :D What a tease that :witch: is...either come or not, ya know? Sorry she is doing that to you! I wish you'd get a bfp or she would come so you can feel more at ease and less stressed.

Hw and Laus-morning girlies...what's happening!!??


----------



## asibling4gi04

thank you for all of the warm welcomes! i have to read this entire thread now to see who is who and what is what!:) FXD for all of you ladies! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies!
so, neg opk this morning. i would bet money it will turn positive on monday (cd18) - my pattern seems to be EWCM ~4days before pos opk. so i told OH that he def needs to come home on sunday night. i feel a little bad about this becuase it seems like such a small thing to ask him to travel home for, but i dont ovulate weekly so - sorry honey, i need your little guys. i can tell he's also bummed about it, but he's being a good sport. we will still dtd tonight before he leaves so there is only 1 day gap. used a softcup again last night - it's so great! like i said before though, i'm concerned that i'm blocking the stuff not helping it, but i'm hoping that since nothing leaks out, i have them in correctly. i mean, it's not like i can expand my cave and walk around in there to make sure all the sides are sealed - you just kinda slide those babies in and hope it's ok! 
bray, i'm still a bit excited for you. please keep us posted!
mama, hope your opk smiles for you. we are so close to the tww! (which we get so excited going into, and then frustrated being in... we women are weird) :) 
fx for everyone!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

*%#@! No smiley today....son of a biotch! This is going to screw bd'ing timing up now...i only have 1 test stick left, so tomorrow better be the day. Going to bd tonight anyways and i guess we will have to sunday morning when hubs gets home from work. and maybe even tuesday morning when he gets home too just to cover bases. This sucks, I wish I had more sticks to test later...i don't want to miss my surge unless i already did. The last 3 months were so on time...why is this month giving me hassle?


----------



## HWPG

oh Mama! sorry! :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

screw it, i am going to use my last stick here by 4:00 and go to walmart and buy a new opk. I am not going to miss my surge and i am going to see that darn smiley smiling back at me. Watch though, knowing my luck...i'll go buy a new kit for 20.00 and tomorrow at noonish i will get my smiley...so if i would've waited and used my last stick tomorrow i wouldn't have to waste 20 bucks. But, I am a ttc person and am impatient and want to see the smiley NOW!!! :haha: on the other hand, if i do buy a new kit and get my smiley tomorrow...i'll have sticks for next month, but hoping i wouldn't need them!


----------



## HWPG

i HATE that opks cost so much! it's ridiculous! i buy the internet cheap ones - i have like 50 in my closet... they sell opks at my dollar store also. not sure how reliable they are, but hey, $1! they also sell hpts at the dollar store also, so when that day comes, i can buy like 5 of them without guilt!
Mama, was anything different this month? could it delay you by a day or 2?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies :hi:

hw and mama hope you ladies get those smilies soon!! I think our bodies enjoy messing with us, it really is a pain in the arse. fx For you gals

Hey bray, yeah they were closed today, it's only a small place so will give them a call first thing monday morning. Did a spot of retail therapy today and got the cutest little hat for winter :) 

Ok so i have STOPPED the soy as i have had quite a bad allergic reaction to them. Came out in hives on my eyelid and behind my ear, gross!! Never touching anything like that again, just going to chill with the dh tonight and watch a film i think.

Happy friday girls :dance:


----------



## laustiredttc

i use the cheap ones hw, i find that they're ok...... sometimes :shrug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm sorry i cannot stand to use anythingbu the digital ones that give a clear yes or no....i get too stressed and frustrated trying to tell if the lines are the same or darker, etc. For hpts i really like using frer...just my opinion and my preference.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw-Don't think any thing is different...just find it odd ya know? 

Laus-sorry the soy is giving you a reaction, have you used the cbfm again? hope you feel better soon and can't wait til monday to see when you have your appt scheduled! FX it is very soon!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok just got a new box of digital opks! and i got the thinking HW!!!!...i was sick right around the time i started my af....so, i think that could possibly change my ovulation? i was sick for a week but mainly blowing crap out of my nose. But still...so hopefully in the next few days i'l see a pos.


----------



## HWPG

I bet that was it! Literally anything can move that O day, even by a little bit. 
I'm watching a special on reproduction on tv. It's interesting but I think from the 1980s and the info a little dated. But still amazing that we humans can reproduce at all after watching that!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Haha, so im sitting here propped up on my beanbag... Wonder what my temp will be in the am and if ill see a smiley tomorrow. Oh hw I pray you get yours tomorrow, I hope we both do and we.xan.wait out the 2ww together again.


----------



## HWPG

Got my softcup in. Watching a movie. Not sure what to hope for... Pos opk tom means we got these three previous days in the books, but won't get the pos day. Pos opk Sunday I think is worse. Hoping that maybe Monday, cause then we'll get these days plus sunday night and Monday.... I dunno. Already feeling frustrated but trying to stay positive! Fx for you mama!!! C'mon tww!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mama and hw hope you get your pos opk today girls fx

bray, sni how things ladies?

Just been taking benadryl for the hives :( Bloody soy that's the last time i try anything like that :growlmad: 

Cd10 and cbfm still saying high which is good, thought the soy might have messed things up. Just going to relax today and read i think. Dont want to scare anyone by going out of the house looking like egor :haha: Going to start using my opk tomorrow as well just in cases and prob will bd tonight as long as my dh is not to scared to with me looking like something out of phantom of the opera hehe


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh Laus i'm sorry you feel crappy and look crappy. i really hope it goes away for you soon.

hw-i have a question...if you say anything can move O day by just a little, do you mean something could even make it happen earlier? 

Ok...my temps are acting post-ovulation and i don't understand. They are usually 96.6-97.0. Now, one day i started af it was 97.3, but i'm talking like at least 5 days in a row prior to ovulation. Man, I wish I would've temped earlier like i planned to. I feel like I lost this month, i have no idea when i ovulated, if i ovulated....this is gonna be a bad 2ww, but going to feel out already. I have 7 tests to take for the next 7 days to check my opk, but going to probably waste that money and time cuz i prolly already did. Grrrr...


----------



## Brayr08

Well laus, you could get the phantom mask and you guys could role play or something? 

At least you've bded this week mama, so even if you did O already, you should have your bases covered right? So don't feel out already. 

I still haven't started. Just spotting...damn it...


----------



## Brayr08

Sooo...I think I'm going to test tomorrow...I was going to wait until Tuesday (as I'd be a week late), but I don't think I can anymore!!! My temp hasn't dropped, it's staying level...damn...damn...DAMN!!!More money wasted on pregnancy tests.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray...how much are you spotting? i hope it's hardly anything and how long have you been spotting...i hope it's not a light af? i'm really hoping it will turn into a bfp for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, neg opk again today (cd15)...now since i didn't start opking until thurs cd13...i suppose i could have gotten a pos opk cd12 (if i wouldve tested) and then i would've ovulated maybe cd13 or possibly even 14....maybe that was what those pains were i felt for a moment when i went back to sleep the other morning? i don't know....all i know is from my temps, it's like i already did, and we dtd cd12 at night and cd14 at night, so i should be good. If my temp is still in the 97 range and on the higher side for the next few days, i guess i will know for sure?...or maybe i won't ovulate at all.


----------



## HWPG

Hi,morning!
I am not sure about moving it earlier - usually that's related to if you take meds or vit b or something... Then again, cd12 for ovulation is not that early in the cycle, so totally possible. But you said you DTD so I would think you caught it, esp if you actually O'd on cd13. Like you said you were going to do anyways, keep temping and see what happens. A short month maybe? Or a loooong month. Keep us posted, of course!
Bray, eek! Excited! But saying it in a whisper ..... Want it so much for you....
Laus, hehehe I'm picturing you reading, tea in hand, eyes all closed. I hope the hives are not painful, just inconvenient. I like the role playing idea.
Afm, Cd17. Neg opk. Lots of ewcm. Or semen? Sigh. Hope the last couple days put me in the race. Maybe tom pos opk? will it matter? Hoping the opk stays neg til Monday. What do you ladies think about this - if opk is neg Sunday morning, can OH stay with his mom an extra day? Then if opk is pos on Monday, we can DTD 3 in row at that time. Or do I need him home tomorrow to make a deposit? Sigh. Why does my life revolve around a tiny stick?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well since you don't actually ovulate for at least 12 hours after a pos opk, if it's neg tomorrow....i would let him stay and if it's pos monday morning....then you won't ovulate until at least monday night and even then the egg will wait around for i think 12 hours, so it's good to let him stay if negative sunday. :D


----------



## HWPG

Oh thank you mama for that! I'm feeling like a psycho girlfriend already, making him come home to have sex. Phew. I may make him come home anyways, 'cause I'm selfish... But you made me feel so much better!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's what we're here for, hw....we're friends, supporters and always here for you to make you feel better! <3 :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Add-on to the question: if the opk is pos Monday, is it better for us to have sex on Sunday night? Or it really is ok mon, tues, wed? We would have a 2 day gap (fri, then Monday).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i would wait until monday if pos opk on mon.... i've been doing the 2 day gap also,(every other day) i just think it's betterfor the spermies. :D Good luck to you girl! FX!


----------



## Brayr08

Did you girlies get your positives yet?

Well, that sneaky witch got me today. When I woke up this morning, my temp had dipped slightly, so I knew she was coming. Yesterday, I thought I'd be upset, but I'm okay. On to the next cycle. I don't know if it's from AF or if I'm getting sick, but I have a massive headache and my stomach is a little off. Awesome way to spend my only day of in a week.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh bray i'm sooo sorry hun! Great way to stay positive and keep moving forward! And no, I did not get a positive yet....haven't tested today yet though, i will around noon. And, my temp was low this morning, like it usuaully is before ovulation, but why didn't i get a positive yet?..maybe i missed my surge this time or maybe i'll get it today?...i don't know. :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Another - opk for me.... :sad2:


----------



## HWPG

Hi! 
Neg opk for me this am also, but lovely ewcm so I told OH he had to come home. I'm paranoid about having three nights off, and don't want to waste this lovely environment. I think my pos opk will be Monday or Tuesday, so Sunday night bd is a must. 
Bummer bray! We were all hoping, but we're here for you!
Mama, I wonder what's going on? You must be delayed, but not sure why. Any chance you were surrounded by other women and they threw your cycle off? It's coming, and you still are DTD every other day, so deep breath, cookie, and more poas. Woo hoo, so fun! Stop by my house; I'm making a pumpkin roll today with cream cheese frosting. :)
Hugs ladies! Cookies and wine all around!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Yummy! and take advantage of that cm! I've been using preseed so can't check my cm and I don't really get any anyways. I don't know what is going on...all i ca do is keep temping and opking and bding every other day and kind of hope i missed my surge or it hasn't come yet. I really hope this isn't a month i don't even ovulate or have a chance. Really the only thing that was different was i was sick the first week of my cycle. This sucks.


----------



## Brayr08

hw and mama, I hope today is the day! I think I'm going to start taking my opk's at work. Not today or anything... I don't really want to, but if they're more accurate...which I don't get...why would you have enough of that hormone in your system to generate a positive in the morning, but not enough to actually ovulate??? So, do I just need to take it w/my 2nd pee or just wait until I have a 4 hour time span sometime through out the day? I was thinking of doing it on my lunch (noon), but I generally pee at least twice between 8 and noon. Also, is it best not to drink anything? Sorry for the 20 questions, I just don't want to miss it this month. I WANT A BABY AND I WANT IT *NOW*!!!!!:brat:

***Collects her composure***

laus I'm really excited to hear what they have to tell you today. It may be that the hospital that you're having the lap done will contact you. I think that's what happened with me, the person who schedules the surgeries called me (but I'm pretty sure I got impatient and called her first and left a message...ya know...just to make sure she didn't forget about me...yea, I'm annoying like that:haha:). Anyways, hope it's all good (and timely) news for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, Bray....let's see. You get your lh surge prior to ovulation which the lh surge just tells the follicle it's time to release an egg. You can get an lh surge (pos opk) but yet still not ovulate. So, either that can happen or some women have a very short lh surge and it is best to test 2 timesa day. Say around 11am and 4pm....that way if they test twice a day they are more likely to find their short surge. Because some women have reported not getting a pos opk but get a bfp. They just missed the surge I guess. So your either a)not ovulating.... or b)missing your surge entirely. I would suggest testing at least 2 times a day for a pos opk. and of course temping your whole cycle so you can understand your body. Hope that helped.

ok, for me...haven't tested yet today for opk, but temp jumped kind of a lot from yesterday and it's in the range of post-o BUT it feels to me it's not quite enough. And the first day i temped, it was higher and the 3rd day i temped it was higher (than what it is today), i am just really confused and thinking getting sick the beginning of my cycle totally threw my hormones off and i am not going to ovulate at all (i've read it can delay it or you won't at all), so we will see what opk today brings later on.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey Bray sorry she got you huni, at least its a new month with renewed hope :hugs:

Mama, i think by the sounds of it you might have O early and just missed your surge with an opk but you did bd so you will have covered your bases hun fx

Hw, i am the same with my dh hun so its cool. I hope you get your pos opk soon hun.

ladies, sorry i have missed so much. I have been quite ill with this allergic reaction to the soy tablets. Seriously the whole right side of my face looks like someone has pumped me up like a hot air balloon and added a few big lumps for good measure. Went the drs and he just said take some anti immflamatories :growlmad: So i have and nothing, didnt change a damn thing. but also just started taking some antihistamines (totally spelt wrong lol) 

Also i got my peak today cd12 and i know that the soy brought O forward, but its just wrong wrong wrong because i have been taking the antihys....whatever and they dry you out. Also i have no preseed left but did use a soft cup last night when we bd. Arrrrrrrgh WHY DO THINGS NEVER GO RIGHT????????????????????

On the good side got a letter today saying i am on the waiting list and should receive another letter very soon for me pre op app. 

I look like sloth out of the goonies :cry:


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies!
wow, so much has already happened!
bray, i test twice a day, starting on cd10. i do FMU and then when i get home from work, about 10-12 hours apart (hence the internet strips as i would be broke with the nicer ones). i try not to pee for 2 hours before the second strip, but it doesnt always happen that way. for me and my body, it doesnt seem to have a negative effect: if it's positive in the AM, it will be positive in the PM. i also keep testing until the sticks are negative again (i like to see how long my surge is, i'm weird like that). 
Mama, we're all waiting for you to test! i'm very curious how this cycle will turn out for you... what day are you on right now? i'm on cd19 and just got my pos opk...
laus, good news about the appt; bad news about the reaction, yikes! it's good to hear that you got your peak today and you bd last night - nothing you can do about the antihistamines drying you up, at least you got the deed done and SoftCup in. FX! 
afm, nice dark positive opk this AM. SO GLAD i made OH come home last night and dtd. weird question: we had sex about 1am (monday), then i got the pos opk. so - is it ok to have sex again tonight? it will be less than 24 hours in between... i think it is... probably will anyways... and i also put my SoftCup in, which i now love. OH is being such a good sport! will get back on soon and see all your updates! hugs!


----------



## HWPG

one other thing i wanted to share with you ladies - because you're the only ones who will understand - while i love the SoftCups and think they work well, it does make me laugh to be post-dtd hear OH say "dont forget your cup" and then listen to the sweet, romantic sound of plastic crinkling as i try to not so tactfully/quietly put that device in :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw i am cd17 today, 3 days late for getting pos opk last 3 months. I don't think I did ovulate yet laus, i really think i'm not going to at all this month. I have to pee so bad right now, but i'm trying to wait til noon. I'll update shortly!! And I'm so happy for you that you got your pos opk, now it's my turn, maybe?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I got my :D SMILEY!!!!! Better bd in the am when hubby gets home! Damnit, i have preseed but no applicators! what am i gonna do...wash one really good and reuse it? omg, i'm happy!!!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Let's see....we last bd yesterday morning when he got home from work. Hmm...should we before he goes to work or when he gets home, i've got to decide!!


----------



## HWPG

yay Mama - we knew it was coming! something just moved you by 3 days! you can always just use your finger for preseed, or even a tampon applicator (sorry if those ideas sounds gross, they're just ideas). we are so excited for you! can you get the bd's about 24 hours apart? i would try to go for that - it's going to be my plan as well!
wow, crazy, you me and laus all peaked on the same day - i'm telling you we can "smell" our pheramones over the internet, ha!


----------



## HWPG

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
(for you mama! you didnt miss it afterall, woohoo!)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

YAY thanks!!! Yea we could every 24 hours but i think it's too much for hubs and the spermies. If I just got my surge i have at least 12 hrs i think before i O...so i think it'd be better to just do it tomorrow morning and possibly the next morning when he gets home? I HATE doing it the morning because I like to lay down all night to help the spermies. So, if we do it in the morn I am laying down for 1 hour before i get up to do anything. I'll have to use my finger i guess or like i said possibly reuse one and just clean it very well. That's awesome we alll peaked the same day!


----------



## HWPG

so Mama, if we do 1am (monday), 10p (monday), 10p (tuesday) - is that too often? eek!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

in my opinion i think it's too much....please at least wait 24 hours. But it is your decision not mine! I've read a lot into how long to wait and etc. and i've read it's best to at least allow 24 hours for sperm to regenerate. IMO if you do it too much, the sperm might me defective and if you got preggo you might have an early m/c due to chromosomal abnormality with the sperm.


----------



## HWPG

agh, really!? oh man.... so maybe 1am monday, 6am tuesday? hope that covers us...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

whoops i read that wrong, i thought it said 1pm and 10pm not even 12 hours apart. That's only 21 hours...should be alright! I just need to hope i don't miss my egg. I hope waiting til morning will be good and then again next morning...eek, i'm freaking out.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

wait, today is monday? how can you at 1am mon, are you a day ahead of yourself?


----------



## HWPG

i'm freaking out also! dammit!
we had sex this morning, at 1am. he didnt get home til 11p last night and by the time we made it to bed.... it was monday! then at 7am i got my pos opk, so i'm thinking if we have sex tonight (which wont be til 10p or later, knowing our routine), i'll catch the 12-24 hour window. plus we can never motivate in the morning.... so it will almost be 24 hours. i'm going for it! 
ps. stupid stupid ttc and ovulating and freaking out about LH surges, gah! thanks SO much Mama for the support and conversation! (sorry for the rest of you guys to read our back and forth, but maybe it will give you some good info :) )


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I had to take a pic! Top opk is from lastnight...and then today at the same time are the regular internet cheapie opk and digital :D.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120924_112935.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Well, i will be a little past my 12 hour window by like 7 hours by the time he will get home from work. But the egg will wait for another 12 hours for a sperm, correct? So I should be good to go in the am...although we could before he goes to work tonight and again tomorrow before he goes to work but my lil one is home and i feel so uncomfortable dtd with her awake and in the middle of the day. Do you guys agree waiting til morning will be ok and again the next morning?


----------



## HWPG

i totally think you are ok to wait until the morning, esp cause you dtd yesterday.


----------



## HWPG

nice looking pics, Mama. :)
havent heard from Asibling in a while - are you still out there? any update?


----------



## HWPG

Well, that's done. Not sure if we can go a third day; he's literally tapped out, hehe. Hope my temp climbs tomorrow! Mama? Laus? Sniz? Bray?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laying here...just got done bd. I think my hubs is pretty worn down after working 12 hrs and come home to use the last of his energy, lol. So fx now...did the best we could. Fx for you, hw. Yes where is everyone else at???


----------



## Brayr08

Nothing exciting to report. CD3...BLAH...I think I'll start using OPK's on Sunday. I'm still temping, so we'll see. I'm glad you girlies finally all got you positives. :thumbup: I think as soon as AF leaves town, dh and I will bd every other day until I get a positive. Still using soft cups and preseed. I'm hoping ONE of us gets that BFP this month, this streak has got to end eventually!:dohh:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds like a great plan, bray! Hw-since we peaked at the same time, wouldn't it be awesome for both of us to test the the same day and both get a bfp now? FX FX FX!!!:D

How are you doing, Sniz,Laus and asibling?


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
still have a nice strong pos opk this morning. i get nervous that "was my first one really positive?" - but take a deep breath and just relax. not sure if we will dtd again tonight; we're both exhausted! OH said he's in though, so we'll see where the night ends.
omg, mama, could you imagine? eeeee! excited already!
bray, good luck with temping and opks. i know i havent had a bfp yet but i do really enjoy graphing and tracking and such - our bodies are so interesting!
hope tuesday treats everyone well!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I feel so bad for hubs....i think i'll just leave this morning as the last time trying. I'm pretty sure my temp will go up in the morning and i just hope ONE of those :sperm: went up the right tube and is waiting there for my egg. Or if the egg is there waiting, then it goes for it. 2ww, i am ready for you tomorrow. :D I think for kicks i'll take a ic opk and see if how it looks. I think i will test either Oct 3 or 4. Probably just wait til the 4th when I am 10dpo. 4 is my favorite number. lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw-your doing fine and the best you can...you got this girl! ;) :thumbsup:


----------



## HWPG

my temp went up already this morning, so i think i O'd yesterday. the earliest i will test is oct 6... if all goes well... eke! fx for us!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

can you ovulate wit your opk still so strong...hmm, i suppose you can. My temp went down a little since yesterday morning, so i know i didn't yet. If it doesn't go up in the morning i m ay make hubs do it one more time..but i might not. Aww hw your no fun! lol...i don't know if i can wait til the 6th. We'll see how everything goes. :)

Laus-you feeling better? I hope your back to normal!


----------



## HWPG

i wasnt sure if i could ov like that either but i did some reading and basically the hormone can stay elevated in the body longer than it needs to release an egg. FF says you can have a few positive opks but use the first one as the start of your "12-24 hour" time window. and my temp jumped 0.4 degrees this AM.... now the debate of having sex tonight just in case or not....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, i see..how exciting!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh my... i forgot to mention something amazing and so real. I dreamnt lastnight that i was pregnant and having another boy and picked out the name dylan? it isnot one of the boy names i had picked out for when or if i ever had a boy??? but hey, if that dream has anything to with my future, i will take it!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Brayr08

I think Dylan is a cute name. :)


----------



## HWPG

great dream Mama - i like Dylan also.
hi Bray!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i mentioned the dream to him...he does not like the name dylan. Too bad,since it was inym dream and if i did have a baby and everything went well this time and it's a boy again, his name would have meaning and resemblance...but I'm pretty sure it won't be the name. Thanks guys...i really wonder if Laus is ok? Maybe we should start going with our real names since we're really good friends! I'm Heather! lol


----------



## Brayr08

I'm Rachael : )


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

cool :)


----------



## HWPG

Mirolee :) 
Side note: (snapshot of my surge) Monday - pos opk morning and evening (it was neg 12 hours before, Sunday night). Tuesday - pos opk morning, neg in evening. So I'm all done poas for a couple weeks! Hellllllo two week wait! And hi Heather and Rachael!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee, that's different...your the only mirolee i know! how awesome! I should be joining you in the 2ww tomorrow! Update in morning with my temp! Why, hello there Mirolee! ;)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

my temp didn't really do much today....i however do recall last month i did not get thermal shift until 3 days after my surge...which tomorrow it should go up (if i ovulate) oh, im so afraid with my temps have been being crazy since i've temped and all that i wont even have a shift and ovulate. I'm sad..all i can do is hope tomorrow i see proof...and then i have the worry of a short lp! i don't think this is my month. seriously.


----------



## HWPG

good morning heather and rachael and laus and sniz and asibling and other lurkers!
guess who woke up with a UTI? yes, me! how exciting! so i spent 2 hours at urgent care this morning - ironically, i was one of the last to be called because i have insurance and they had to get my co-pay, make sure i was covered, get a copy of my card, etc etc. Luckily, because i am smart, i keep antibiotics at my house so when i felt the first twinge, i took a pill and some cranberry juice, so i wasnt in horrible discomfort. i'm going to call it "not-so-urgent" care from now on. anywho... my temp spiked another 0.4 degrees - not sure if it's related or not, but i def know i ov'd already, so i'm not worried about it being too high - it's the trend, not the actual numbers that matter. so now i'm waiting for tomorrows temp, get my crosshairs, then count the days.... whistle whistle... dee da dee... :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good morning mirolee and rachael! and laus and sniz and everyone else! BOO to uti!!! hope you get better soon! and your so lucky....i wish i had a good temp rise. :( 

If it doesn't go up decent tomorrow, i'm sure there was no O present. Please say a lil prayer that my temp goes up and i did ovulate!


----------



## HWPG

Heather, i'm sure it will come up tomorrow. you know your body better than any of us so have confidence!


----------



## Brayr08

So, do you pronounce your name as it's spelt Mirolee? Mine is pronounced like Rachel (a lot of ppl think it's pronounced Rachelle)

Yuck to UTI! I've only every had one once and it was HORRABLE!!! 

Mama, I hope your temp goes up more tomorrow! I said a little prayer for you.

So, I'm a little worried about laus...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rachael, me too! i hope she's ok!


----------



## laustiredttc

hi girls just caught up sorry, i have been hiding in my hole like fricken gollam. Had to go hospital this thing went hostile on me. Now on antibiotics, antihistamines and ibuprophen (spelt wrong). What a sucky sucky sucky month :cry:

Yey heather, mirolee :) you got your pos opk well done girls :dance: Rachel when do you think O will happen this month hun? Mirolee sorry about the uti huni, :hugs:

I love we are sharing our names. Mine is pretty much the same laus-laura. I get called laus by friends so feel free to keep using the same as i consider you girls as my friends.

Ok so for some good news. I got a letter yesterday from hospital, got my pre op check app on the 16th of oct and my actual op date is the 22nd oct, whoop whoop bring it on and hopefully some answers too :)


----------



## HWPG

oh my laura! i'm sorry the soy had such a bad reaction in you - that is a lot of meds to be taking! great news on the appt and surgery though! that is so soon! the days will fly by!
i pronounce it like meer o lee. only a few ppl get it right, certainly on the first try, and for the most part i dont mind - i just dont like mary-lee, blech!
for lunch i had mac and cheese, two cranberry pills, and an antibiotic. hehe, sounds like laus and i could have a pharmacy together :)


----------



## laustiredttc

lol seriously with all of my fertility stuff as well i am thinking about opening one up :haha:

I hate taking anything as well i am a big believer that my body will sort itself out on its own but this thing, like had supernatural powers or something. My whole eyelid closed over and hives above and to the side of my face. Think its going to take a couple of weeks for it to go! Sometimes i have to si on my hands like a child so i dont itch them he he. Well just off to pick the dh up from work so will catch up with you ladies tomorrow. 

oh cd 14 today and i think poss 1dpo? Let the tww begin........again


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm glad your back, Laura! and ok at that! feel better soon, girl! Happy to hear your appts are scheduled and only a few weeks away! Good luck to you, FX! 

Hw-mirolee sounds like ravioli to me, lol...i'm not making fun of your name its cute but i was just saying! My nieces have odd and different names too.....like Havolland, Evangeleen and Maveree.


----------



## HWPG

so i wanted to ask you ladies - i've become pretty invested in hearing how you are doing, how you are feeling, etc - if i do get a pos hpt, could i have your permissions to continue stalking this thread? i promise not to talk about whats going on with me.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

omg Mirolee! are you really serious and asking us (me) that question? OF COURSE I WANT YOU STILL STALKING THE THREAD AND I PERSONALLY WOULD LOVE TO HEAR HOW YOU ARE DOING AND WHATS GOING ON BECAUSE IF THE SAME THING HAPPENED TO ME, I WOULD WANT TO STALK THIS THREAD STILL AND KEEP IN TOUCH AND LET YOU GUYS KNOW HOW I'M DOING AND FEELING AND EVERYTHING!!! I don't want permission, because I am not ever leaving this thread or you girls....ever!!! bfp or no bfp! <3 <3 <3 :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

hahaha, sweet!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you bet your bottom! sweeeeeeeeet INDEED! :friends: :pop:


----------



## Brayr08

I'm glad you asked that Mirolee b/c I was wondering the same thing. I want to hear about all of you when you get those BFP's, and I'm glad I won't be annoying if I talk about mine. 

Laura I'm glad you're not dead!:thumbup: lol That's terrable about the hives though. I'm also glad they're getting you in so quickly for your surgery! I don't remember being too awfully sore afterwards. Since you guys are my friends, I don't mind sharing this with you, I had breast enlargment surgery almost 2 years ago (I had 32 A's and that's being generous and I was really depressed about the whole...we're never going to get pregnant thing...but I'm really glad I did it b/c I've always been really selfconcious about them) and that recovery was MUCH worse than this. Just don't try walking around at Meijer or where ever to pick up your pain meds afterwards. I thought that'd be a good idea and almost pastout/puked in the store. 

AFM: I think I'll start bding tonight...just for fun. Next week we'll start the more serious stuff.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Well, good for you Rachael! I am pretty self conscious myself...how i would love to be 30 lbs lighter...but oh well. As for my breasts...i def don't need surgery, if anything maybe a breast reduction, but i wouold never do that. The bigger they are i believe the more ksinnier you look! LMAO :haha: I have 38DD. Yeah...i'm not bragging, they get in the way a lot, lol. When I'm cleaning up around the house if i find something small that needs thrown away or put somewhere else i will stick it in my bra and sometimes i forget about it. Like, sometimes i'll even throw fabric softener sheets in there while i'm folding laundry and i'll forget i put them in there to throw away and hubby laughs when he finds out i do stuff like that. They come in handy sometimes...


----------



## HWPG

omg - you guys are hilarious! i would say i 95% like my body, but wouldnt mind some sculpting and perking up.... i think it's courageous of you Bray to go and get it done!


----------



## Brayr08

I am now a 32DD:holly:(hahaha...I've always wanted an excuse to use that one). It looks more fitting to my frame. I have a tiny waist, but I have hips and a booty, so I now have a more hour glass shape. I love my boobies!:haha:
So DH and I :sex:last night. YES! It was purely for fun and b/c we wanted to. Not b/c a test told us to, or a doctor. It was a nice change. I mean, I enjoy :sex:, even when I am being told to do it, but this is better.


----------



## HWPG

Bray, I know exactly what you mean! I have a pretty high libido but even ttc sex has worn me out lately, so I always look forward *after* O so we can have spontaneous he looks at me I look at him and wiggle eyebrows towards the bedroom sex!


----------



## Brayr08

I love "wiggle eyebrows" sex. lol


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies!
3dpo for me - got my crosshairs today. now, the waiting game. oh yea, and the symptom spotting game, the wishing/hoping/praying game, the "what could my due date be" game, and the "it's never going to happen to me" game. awesome!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm so excited for all of you in that-all the stuff you just mentioned-game! I hope at the very least one of you gets that BFP!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i don't know what the heck i am.....i think my chart might show i ovulated...can you check it out hw and see... my temp climbed a little more today but not enoughthat i think o occured. Who knows...it is what it is. maybe it will go up more tomorrow and then i will know for sure.


----------



## HWPG

hi heather!
i would guesstimate that you O'd on cd18, although tomorrow's temp will confirm or deny that. FF needs THREE temps in a row to give crosshairs, argh! it looks like you were just a little jumpy in temps pre-O, and if you omitted cd15, it would be a totally normal pattern. oh man, can it be tomorrow already!?!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies. mirolee i totally agree hun, I have gone from forum of starngers with a kind words passed to and fro to gaining very much valued friends in you ladies that i never thought i would get being in here :hugs:

Rachel you are very brave hun i dnt mind my boobies, 32 b but sometimes wish they were bigger. Pretty much happy with my body, just wish i could motivate myself to train more. Just started swimming again so hopefully my energy levels increase. 


Heather you crack me up girl :haha:

Think i am 2dpo and cd15. Cbfm says low today. I bd for the past three days so hopefully covered my basis. I dont feel as if it would happen this month because of all the meds in my system but i dont mind really. Just looking forward to getting this op done!

How is your uti mirolee, any better hun?


----------



## HWPG

oh yeah, uti is good... haha.. i mean, this was so easy cause i took that first pill straight away. problem is i feel like i have to go, then i'm like, "do i? or is that the uti?" - then i finally go and it's so much cause i really did have to go, haha!
i'm making whoopee pies tonight after i do my p90x video. excited!


----------



## laustiredttc

ohhh i know the feeling hun. I have had a uti before and its horrible as you feel you need to go and most of the time nothing comes out, hope it hurries up and clears for you hun. 

Guessing the video is a workout one? I am just about to go renew my membership to the gym. They have fantastic classes there. I used to teach body pump, combat, spin and aqua. (EX fitness instructor) I think the next place we move to i might renew my fitness professionals registrar and start teaching again. Although its going to take alot to get me back up to an acceptable level of fitness again. :( They say going back into teaching is like riding a bike but i think if i did a spin class atm i would surely die :haha:

Would do you all do ladies if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Brayr08

I am a customer service rep at a bank. I am the person that solves all your problems, opens your accounts, sends your wires and a million other things. I love the ppl I work with and the bank I work for. Hoping I can stay there forever.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura, I've worked here and there. I have been a stay at home mommy since 2007. I would love to have a job and work but i love staying home with my girls and theres a few reasons why i don't/cant work. I moved 6 hours away from family because my husband got a job where his brother worked. I have no family here. Not really any friends, but ones i do call friends work and i just don't have anyone i can trust to watch my kids to work. Yes, hubby could watch them, but he works 4 days, has off 4 days, works 4 days, etc. And he leaves for work at 4:00pm and doesn't get home until 6:00am and sleeps half the day away. There isno way I could find a job that would work with his crazy schedule, not having off the same d ays every week. He makes good money and is a supervisor at a machine shop. He can work extra days most of the time if we need money...and so him working maybe 2 extra days a week in a 2 week period would add up to me working part time for probably 4 or more days. So in a way there is no sense in me working.

I got my crosshairs on ff today!!! You were right, Mirolee....the 18th is what they are saying too. Makes me happy and I'm in a better mood today. Thanks for the little prayer, Rachael, I think it helped!

Sniz ,where you at and how you doing girl?


----------



## HWPG

morning all!
so annoyed! FF moved my ovulation day from cd19 to cd20, and dropped my rating from "high" to "good". i still think i O'd on cd19, cause i know my body, but it's still pretty annoying and making me feel like, dammit, should have bd'd one more day! so, 10 seconds ago i was feeling excited, and now i'm feeling deflated :( hope i'm still in the running... (sniffles). 
afm, i am a scientist at a company that makes diagnostic products for vets - so when you take your dog to the vet to test for lyme disease or heartworm, the test they use was invented by my company. i, also, love my job and have been here almost 10 years!


----------



## HWPG

i changed my pos opk to just one day instead of two days (cause remember i told y;all it was pos in the morning, neg in the evening?) and FF changed my ov day back to cd19. i know it may be working the system a little bit, but a) i really feel like i know my body and b) i really want it to say "high" instead of "good", for the voices in my brain to be content. call me crazy if you want, but i'm 4dpo. not 3dpo.


----------



## Brayr08

I say that's a safe bet HW.


----------



## HWPG

ooooh, so quiet around here today.... freakin' me out a bit....


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies whatsssss suuuupppp lol

Heather i think its great you get to have that precious time with your girls :) My dh is in the military and we have to move from place to place. My last job i was working as a fitness instructor in a forensic mental health unit working with women. I absolutely loved it and was gutted to give it up. Before that worked in a gym teaching etc.... Atm i dont work but have been taking the time to concentrate on ttc. When we move jan i will get another job unless i get pg of course. fx

rachel, mirolee i think its lovely that you both enjoy your jobs its not often that it happens :)

I cant remember what dpo i am girls :dohh: i am just not really keeping track this month. Got my letters today confirming my app so i am just concentrating on that. 

My dh has to go away for three weeks monday so wont see him :( Going to use the time and get back into the gym i think!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Laura... sounds good and I hope your feeling better and back to normal from the soy reaction. Whatever happens in your future is meant to be. I hope you get preggo before you move. I pray you get preggo before you move. That sucks your hubby is leavin for 3 weeks. It will go fast before you know it. At least he'll be back to go with you to your appt, right? :hugs: to you.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey heather thanks hun. He will be away for the pre op app but i have my friend who is coming with me. I need someone there just in case i dont take something in ha ha

My dh will be back for the actual op so thats good. What dpo are you on heather and mirolee?
Rachel what cd are you on hun?

I cannot for the life of me remember what dpo i am haha. But from the looks of my temps i might not have ovulated at all. They have stopped increasing to 97.90 and normally post O they go up to about 98.34? I think it either has something to do wih the antibiotics or the soy? Oh well never mind :shrug:

where is sni?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That is great you have someone going with you for support. Glad your hubs will be there for the actual op. I am 4dpo today...havent felt a thing since before i ovulated. Around then, man i was achey and crampy. We'll see what the next few days bring. I wonder if my cycle will be a little longer since i O 2-3 days late? I already had only like an 11 day lp...I guess I will not test until I am at least 9dpo..but might just let it go and wait til 10dpo. So like 6 more days! Me and my family are going to red lobster to eat today...i love their cheddar bay biscuits! I HATE seafood! lol I just eat a chicken salad.


----------



## HWPG

Hello sleeping in Saturday morning! 
5dpo. Nothing special. Laura, it must've very hard to have your husband away. When mine leaves, even for a weekend, I tend to roam around the empty house or lay on the couch the whole time. I hope the soy situation is better but if you think you have not O'd, that wouldn't be too surprising, as it had such an effect on your body. Plus, soy increases estrogen, right? So that could shift O as well. Oh man, good luck, keep temping.
Heather, have fun at RL. I like seafood and live on the coast so eat it regularly. If I test, it will be on Sunday morning, October 6 or 7, whichever is Sunday. I will be 12dpo then.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey heather, i love love love seafood. I dont think i have ever been to red lobster before? I'm in the uk though and dont think we have them over here? I hope you and your family have a nice time and meal out :)

Hey mirolee, yes it can become a little difficult sometimes but i knew what i was getting myself into when i married him. I'm a fool in love :haha: The hives are going now but have left horrible scabs in their place sorry tmi :cry: I prob have'nt O but i dont mind this month! The soy did move my O day forward by two days, so says cbfm :shrug:

I have decided not to test this month at all, unless of course there is no af.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls just thought i would say a quick hello and to let you ladies know that i will be away until sat. My dh is taking the computer and i have no way of getting to another one till he gets back at the weekend. Then he will be taking it again :(

So i hope you all have a lovely week ladies, sending you all lots of :dust: and good luck. Will speak to you all soon, Take care :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: one for each of you :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

we will miss you,Laura! and at least you can get on the comp again next weekend so you can see some updates of hopefully 2 bfps! Right, Mirolee? :D :hugs: to you too!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I will test probably, friday the 5th as i will be 10dpo. I might be tempted to on thursday but i think i'll be able to toughen up up and let it go ;) Plus I am expecting af Saturday, as since I O late i'm still going by cycle days not lp. If that's the case, 10 day lp might not be good :( Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Brayr08

Miss you already Laura!!! Like Mama said, hopefully you'll return to good news.


----------



## Brayr08

So, I got a smiley on my OPK today...and I even waited until my second pee (waited 4 hours...it was complete torture!:haha:) That just seems SO early. I'm only CD8. I know it was early last month too...I don't know what to think. DH and I bd last night, but I didn't use any soft cups, or preseed and I got up to pee afterwards. I haven't noticed any cm. I saw SOMETHING Friday, but I wasn't sure if it was left overs from bding the night before. Grrr... Heather, what brand of OPK's do you use? I always use the clear blue digital kind and when I was using them more regularly, I would always check the strip afterwards, I don't remember them bleeding as bad as they have this month and last month and it's ONLY on the days I get my positive. I don't know what to think. I guess we'll just bd the next three days...or do you think I should wait until tomorrow??? Do you think I should retest in another 4 hours? *Screams while looking down at lady parts* I HATE YOU AND HOW CONFUSING YOU ARE!!! :dohh:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Bray, I use cb digital too...i have seen it bleed one time i got a smiley...i think your getting too much pee on the stick. Only let it in your stream for 4 or 5 secs. Maybe your already doing that but maybe just coincidence they are bleeding. Cb digital tests are a good 99% accurate so yes retest again later and see what it says. Remember you can get your smiley but not actually ovulate, but you may later. If you bd lastnight, just either do it in the am or tomorrow night. Remember you won't actually ovulate if you do for another 12-36 hours and then the egg will wait for the sperm for another 12 hours. You have time. Keep opking in case you don't O and get another surge later in your cycle. How long was your last cycle with getting a pos opk this early? Keep temping to confirm O!!! I swear I read it unusual to have a lp of 16 plus days, so say you O tomorrow cd9 and 16 days from that would be a 25 day cycle. Talk to your obgyn if your cycles last longer than 26. Good luck to you and FX and I'm glad you got a pos opk though. Can't wait to hear in the next few days if your temps go up! Keep us updated!


----------



## Brayr08

So, I just took another test and negative. I can just barely make the out the outline of where the line is supposed to be. Do you think it's possable that I peed on it too much the first time which caused some of the color to run which caused the digital part to think it was positive? I'm just going out on a limb here...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

even if you did get too much pee...the results of cb digital opk test are high percent accurate. I have tested before next time i peed after getting a positive and i got a negative...so you could still O, just temp and see if your temp goes up to confirm it. You must have a short surge like me and we just barely catch it. I'lldo some googling and see what i find.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh yeah i've read too that even if you get smiley, to ignore the lines...a positive is a positive and they don't have to be as dark as each other. maybe it was at first and then it bled?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I came across this:

I was concerned that the cd13 2:45am positive was a false positive so I called the ClearBlue helpline today (only open mon-fri) & explained my concerns, this is what they told me:

CB Digital OPK's will NEVER show a false positive. The little digital monitor that you insert the stick into records previous info from other tests that you have taken & is looking for an INCREASE in LH since your last test. They said that had I of tested late at night on Cd12 like I had planned to, they would of expected me to see the smiley face based on the info I supplied them. When I tested in the morning after the smiley face & it showed Negative, this is because it is unlikely that the LH had surged more so the monitor didn't pick up an INCREASE.....it doesn't mean that there was not any LH in my urine. 

Also, they said that Digital OPKS's work very differently to regular line OPK's and not to compare them. With regular OPK's you shouldn't test with FMU, but with digitals it is advised that you do because they are looking for an extra hormone & to IGNORE any lines that are on the digital stick as the naked eye can not read them & not to test again once you get a as it is pointless re the monitor looking for even more of a surge than the one it picked up. This is also why you can't resuse the digital monitor with a new pack....you need to throw it out & start again with the new packs monitor.....(Once you have your smiley, stop testing & you CAN save any sticks that you haven't used & use them during your next cycle with the same monitor)


----------



## HWPG

Oh my! So many confusing things to keep track of! I do not use the cbfm but I do have a short surge - a pos opk in the AM and PM, maybe a pos the next morning. That's it. So about 24 hours - and I just learned thru you gals that I shouldn't use fmu for my ic strips. Hm, I wonder if that's one (of many) thing I'm doing wrong. Oh brother! Bray, not sure what to say except bd and cover your bases, then keep testing. Heather seems to be on the ball about this, so def listen to her good counsel!
Laura, we will miss you! I hope there is good news on this thread when you return!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw, i'm just sharing what i know or read...i'm by no means an expert, so please dont think i'm a know it all because i'm not. I love trying to help people as best as i can with my knowledge to try to help you all. I hope my advice really helps.:) Definately hope there is good news next weekend.... I can't wait!!


----------



## HWPG

Def didn't mean to come across that way - I really do think you know you're stuff! we're all here to give and take advice.
I'm 6dpo and nothing to report. :/


----------



## Tlibra

Yaaaay! I'm 1dpo also and I hate the 2WW! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, so more on the saga that is my temping...

Just a little history: Wednesday through Saturday, my temp was 97.58. Yesterday, my temp dipped to 97.45. Today, my temp went back to 97.58. I know that my temp obviously has "went up", but should I count it since that really isn't higher than normal? I'm sorry guys. I am a complete newbie when it comes to this. Ask me about infertility, and I've probably got an answer (or educated guess), but this "conceiving naturally" stuff, I'm a complete idoit.


----------



## Rileyy

Well, I guess I belong here! I *think* I ovulated yesterday so that would make me 1DPO today, but I'm not entirely sure about it as my cycles are a bit irregular and I haven't payed attention to ovulation ever before. I really don't have any hopes this month as it's the first and only had one insemination through NI on Saturday night AND I don't even know when I've ovulated (or if...cos I haven't noticed any ewcm??!), could be today as I'm feeling some dull ache and tiny twingles here and there and feel kinda tired and down...I have no idea, we'll se what happens but yeah...not counting on it!

Good luck to everyone and lots and lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks tlibra and riley...good luck to you both and FX and lots of :dust: to you both too!

rachael..maybe let's wait and see what tomorrow and the next day temp is and go from there. It's just hard to say, you have to give it a few days to notice a change. I'm hoping for you. :hugs:

6dpo today...had a few cramping or twinging spells this am, but i've had them before and ended up not preggo. Had a temp dip today too...hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## HWPG

hi all! welcome new peeps!
so, bray, my thermometer only does tenths of degrees, not hundreths, so if i had your temps, there would only be 0.1 degree change on my thermometer. i forgot what you are asking: are you asking if the temp change indicates Ov, or if you should record it? because for Ov, it has to change by 0.4 and stay elevated. you should see a nice thermal shift after Ov - check out Mama and my graph. (perhaps i'm being dumb here, as i said, i'm not sure what the original question was anymore... doh!)
Mama, i am 7dpo - i also had some cramping last night. reallly mild, thought it might be bathroom related (sorry if that is gross), but it was persistent for a couple hours. also yesterday, i was grocery shopping and out of no where thought i was going to vomit. very sudden nausea - lasted like 30 mins, then gone. (yea, i'm not symptom spotting or anything). a few more days..... we can do it....


----------



## Brayr08

HW that sounds really good! Yey!!!! :happydance:

Well, I think I'm actually going to ovulate. I had some ewcm today on my undies. Yey!!! lol So, I guess I'll bd for the next 3 days, or until it looks like I've ovulated. I've been having a really rough time w/the whole, "I'm never going to get pregnant" thing and the "Please God don't let my SIL get pregnant before me b/c I really don't think I can handle it and I'll probably make a complete ass out of myself" thing. Ugh! I really hate this "TTC" thing. :cry:


----------



## HWPG

bray, just an fyi - for me and my body, i get ewcm 4 days before i ovulate. i mean, it is like clockwork. are you still doing opks? keep in mind that SMEP says "every other day until pos opk, then 3 in a row". afm, if this month doesnt work, i am going to wait until ewcm, then 3 days in a row (like you are doing!), maybe 4. basically what i'm trying to say in GOOD LUCK!!! and also, i completely freaking understand about the SIL comment/feeling. i felt the same about my sister - who is now pregnant with her second. there went that plan! (oh and my best friend also!) doh! we understand! we love you, no matter what your timing will be. (WILL be. WILL.)


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks HW. Hopefully, none of us will need to worry about any of this next month. :)


----------



## Brayr08

By the way Heather, I forgot to mention, thank you for looking up that info.:hugs: It makes sense to me why on a digital (as that's all I've ever done) it has only ever shown a surge once. I really appreciate you taking the time to look all of that up for me. The girl who called the OPK place was brilliant! Instead of guessing, she called 'em up. Who would have ever thought of that?! lol

I'm a little bummed. My temp hasn't went up yet. It actually went back down to 97.45. It keeps going back and forth. We bd last night w/preseed and soft cups and we didn't bd Sunday, so he should have been stock full of good swimmers. Hopefully those spermies stay up there and alive until that egg comes down. 

So are you girlies getting excited to:test:in the next couple of days???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Very excited! and your welcome hun. There are so many things too that can throw your temp out of whack and vary each day. If it's having to get up in the night or cold or making sure you take it the exact same time every day cuz the later you take it, the higher it will be. (ive noticed and read anyway). Maybe today is your O day, how long ago was your smiley? One month I got my smiley and didn't ovulate that day or the next, it was 2 days after the smiley. The normal or average i guess 12-36 hours. Or like I said before your body geared up to O but won't actually...maybe later in your cycle you will get a surge again and actually O. You just have to keep temping and opking. How long is your cycle usually? I asked you before but don't think you answered me.


----------



## HWPG

I have totally had a 'warm up' surge, not O'd, the a second surge later with O, confirmed with temp rise. I feel like there is no normal, therefore any experience is normal! 
I am getting scared to test. Ok, not to test, but that the day is coming. I get more depressed, then hopeful, then angry, then hopeful, then depressed. I just don't want to see my period one. More. Time. *sigh* I really have nothing to complain about, I just feel down. But Mama you make me smile and keep my spirits high because you are already looking forward to it! So.... I guess I can also!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

even if i think it will be bfn, there is just always, always a chance! you just never know for sure until af comes. being hopeful is the least we can be right now. Good luck to you and fx for you hun!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yourchart is looking good too! better than previous ones!...that should give you hope! i have hope only cuz on previous cycles i always had a dip 2dpo, this time i didn't...just feels like i have a good chance, but i could be setting myself up for disaster. oh well.


----------



## Brayr08

My cycle is USUALLY 28 days, but last month it was 32 days...yuck...

I'm so excited for you ladies! I hope you both get your BFP's then, you'll be due the same time. How cool would that be???


----------



## HWPG

It would be the awesomest. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes would be very awesome...i was feeling good about this cycle yesterday...but todayfor some reason i'm feeling less hopeful. Maybe i should test tomorrow and if bfn just wait til sat when af due. Just to ease my mind...


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies! I am headed away camping for two days. Hoping that will take my mind off of symptom spotting and such. I am 9dpo. Had a big temp spike, weird. Damn you weird temp/body! And I poas yesterday - an opk - because I just sorta wanted to do *something* and this seemed the least innocent. there was a line but not positive. So, I will check back in on Friday evening and see where everyone is at! GL! Fx!


----------



## Brayr08

What DPO would that put you at Heather? If it will ease your mind, I say, go ahead. 

When I took my temp this morning, it was up .2 degrees from yesterday, so if it goes up again tomorrow, would you say it's safe to say I Oed yesterday?


----------



## Brayr08

Have fun HW!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am 8dpo today...i hope my temp goes up more tomorrow...but it has went up before at the end and bam! af comes. I hate charting...


----------



## Brayr08

I agree with you Heather! I love and hate it. I hate it b/c it can be tricky, I love it, b/c I feel like I'm doing something my whole cycle to help me get pregnant. I think it's almost as bad as my POAS addiction now. 

So, my chart is now saying that it thinks I may have ovulated Monday. Which, I guess would be good. We bd Saturday, took Sunday off, and then bd Monday night and Tuesday night. So as long as I didn't ovulate before noon on Monday, I think I should be good. I'm going to wait a couple more days to see if my temp changes before I officially put that as my O date. Excited to be in the TWW!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

it's hard to say without me looking at your chart but thats great your chart is saying that! Hope your temp stays up for you and this is your cycle! Welcome to the wait with us....even though it's almost over for me and Mirolee. Mirolle's chart looks fabulous! I would love to switch charts with her! LOL I guess mine isn't too bad...but i guess we'll see what my test says tomorrow. Hope I'm not setting m yself up for disappointment. But it is what it is.and will be what will be.


----------



## Brayr08

I thought there was a way for me to share the link, but if there is, I can't find it. Have you ever used www.countdowntopregnancy.com?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes i have.


----------



## Brayr08

Well, let's see if this works:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=153253


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

let's see what tomorrow brings and it may possibly be then.


----------



## Brayr08

Did you test today Heather?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i tested yesterday morning...it was negative, i am 10dpo today... my lp has been 11 days and i guess one cycle was 12. So I'm still trying to hold on with hope...and my temps look good but maybe it was still too early? i just got teary eyed reading a 14 word sentence my husband wrote on my facebook. I am starting to feel some symptoms but it might be all in my head. My cycles have been short lately, would be expecting af tomorrow if i wouldn't have ovulated like 2 or 3 days late so i have to at least wait to test after the 11, 12 day phase so i can get the most accurate test. so I will see what the next fewdays bring and how my temps look and if they start going down too much, i know i'm out. So, FX for me!!!

How are your temps doing, rachael?


----------



## Brayr08

I had a dream last night that you told us you got your BFP Heather. I truley hope it comes true!

My temp is staying at 97.6. I'm thinking of moving my O date to yesterday, if my temp goes up. I had more EWCM and I had some cramping that I usually assume are O cramps. We didn't bd Wednesday night, but we did last night. Which if I Oed when I think I did, that would be about perfect. Anyways, all I can really do is wait, temp and bd every other day.

TGIF everyone!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh rachael that is an awesome dream and to think you thought of me in your dream! I hope it comes true. Thanks so much. I hope you get yoour chart figured out and you always have a chance of conceiving if your having sex, so don't count yourself out. Keep up the hard work! :hugs:

I miss mirolee and laura. :(


----------



## laustiredttc

hello girls i'm baaaaaaccck :) well until sunday anyway :haha: then he takes the computer again :growlmad:

ok so just had a catch up and lots going on. heather i also have a good feeling for you thi month hun so fx

rachel great that you O hun and welcome to the tww ;)

still dont know what dpo i am? think i'm cd22 so probably not long till af comes. Kind of dont mind it this month as i was on all those meds at the beginning. 

Hives and swelling are finally going but have left a few small scars :cry: i swear i will never take anything i dont understand ever agin!!! 

So are you going to test again tomorrow heather?

mirolee hope your enjoying your camping trip!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

nope, i am not testing until monday morning unless i get a surprise af visit. :D Let's hope she staysaway and my temps keep looking good.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

how rude of me....... WELCOME BACK LAURA!!! MISSED YOU!!! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ok, i temped this am and it went down...down .3 degrees and it was bugging me, since i knew if it went down, at least that much i would be out...i poas and sure enough BFN, so i know i'm out i would've got ym bfp today if so. Another cycle lost and gone. Should be expecting witch today or tomorrow or monday. Thanks for your support gals. I think I might give up now.


----------



## Brayr08

First I want to say HI LAURA!!! MISSED YOU!!!

NOW HEATHER...you can't give up!!! You KNOW you can get pregnant (and hell, you may still be if AF isn't here). I know you're probably depressed right now and tired of doing all this crap, but it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies! I am also back!
Camping was fun but there's no way to temp. I don't sleep hardly at all so although I took my temp, it's unreliable. Anyways, my update is 12 dpo. Spotting yesterday, nothing today. Not bright spotting, more like brown. And creamy. Sorry, both those stats are gross. Expecting my period tomorrow or Monday. Will write more later and update as things happen. Missed you all! So nice to be back to my support group!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey lovely ladies, sorry was out all day yesterday. 

heather please please please dont give up. Its like rachel said you know you can get pregnant, just try to hold on in there hun. We're all here for you hun :hugs:

Hey miroloee i hope that is implantation spotting hun and af stays away and hope you enjoyed your trip :)

Rachel i hope the tww treats you good hun and when get back its a :bfp:

Have to go again girls. this time it will be for two weeks whilst he is away. In that time i have my pre op app on the 16th so will report back with some small news at least. 
Till then take care of each other and stay strong girls :hugs:

See you all in two weeks :)


----------



## HWPG

Morning!
Today, I am sad. Not the 'going to break into tears at any moment' sad. The 'I have no gaurantee that I will ever be pregnant' deep sad. Temp dropped below 98 and more spotting. Neg hpt this morning. Think full flow will start tomorrow. So... Having a little pity party for myself, then gearing up for October. I would really especially love to get pregnant this month, but as always, only time will tell. 
Oh heather! We all know just how you feel! The decision is yours but we all encourage you to have a couple days to re-group, then get back the anticipation/excitement/drama of ttc! Hugs and hot chocolate! And whatever you decide, I hope you keep stalking us :)
Off to get groceries; alas, life goes on no matter what. Hugs to each of you. -M-


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:witch: came this am...knew she was comingfrom very light pink spotting sat night and yesterday. CYCLE DAY 1 and not sure if going to try again or not. I might try one more time only because this was the last month (October) I had a period before I got preggo last year. So, I will keep updated. Thanks girls. Lots of <3


----------



## HWPG

so sorry heather.... hugs!


----------



## HWPG

my body is messing with me, how fun!
temp is lower, but hasnt crashed, and i have not started my period yet, even though i had spotting on friday and sunday. i have had nothing today. so any time now, AF, you can get here, so we can get this next cycle started, bi-otch!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks mirolee...hope if witch is coming she comes today so you can move on.


----------



## Brayr08

HW-I've been having a really hard time this month too. Usually, I'm pretty upbeat until AF shows, but I've been thinking the same, what if I NEVER get pregnant??? Am I going to turn into that old lady that everyone feels sorry for b/c she has no children? Am I going to forever have to deal with the hurt I feel when ppl ask if I have any children? What about when they start asking me about my GRANDchildren? I would be SUCH a good mom and DH such a good dad...it's just not fair...Everytime I hear about some dickhole that's abused/killed their children, I think to myself, how is it, that they can pop out kids without trying, but I potentially, may never have them? I know there is a reason for everything, I just wish I knew what it was...it'd make this so much easier.

Heather-We will support you whatever you decide. I hope your mood starts to lift as you get back into the swing of TTC.


----------



## HWPG

Hi again! I'm feeling impatient today. I am not sad anymore (today, ha wait til tomorrow!) I just want to know what the heck is going on! Hoping I get my period tomorrow so we can get busy getting busy again! But if not, where's my period? C'mon, I can't plan my every move for the next cycle! Geesh. 
Bray, hugs and hugs. I totally understand. I have a sorta step sister ish who had one child taken by child services - and then had a second child. Both children were 'offered' to me by her mom - before they were born (my dads gf - so we're not really related). Awesome. So generous. But no thank you..... Oh hon, it will happen! I don't know about the being pregnant thing but being a mom can!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok so weird....all i did was spot yesterday, and lastnight it seemed to be wearing off and wasn't even anthing really there when i wiped....and this morning, nothing. I used my finger to check and late lastnight and this am all i found was a tiny tiny tiny bit of old blood. If it doesn't come again at all today or in the morning, i guess i should test again. I don't even feel like af is here with the cramps and bitchiness, etc. This cycle is weird.... Holding on hope for you mirolee. :hugs: FX.


----------



## HWPG

hi!
today i am excited! my temp crashed (96.8 this morning). DTD last night, hoping to shake something loose in there - really just want to get trying for October! i have not had much blood - similar to you Heather - just a couple spots and mostly old. but whatever - not sure why i'm so giddy but i'm going to hold on to this positive good feeling! i cant wait to get SMEPing and EWCM!
i'm hoping YOU hold out Heather! i would be so happy for you if it was this month, or ANY month! 
on a side note - has anyone heard from asibling or the other new peeps? ONE or ALL of them should have got a positive, by our track record, haha!


----------



## HWPG

ps. if i get my period today, it will make my LP 14 days! which is really exciting since it was 11 for quite a few cycles. so a silver lining! (there's always a silver lining..... no?.... ok, not all the time. sometimes there is just wine and chocolate and a chick flick) :)


----------



## HWPG

ok, i'm apologizing in advance for the chattiness and tmi today.... it's now 10am here. as stated, we DTD last night. there was a bit of bright blood this morning (tiny bit). i put a tampon in and just checked - nothing. zip. Heather, i think your hormones are messing with my period over the internet! hope you still have nothing happening on your end also!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol!!! it's weird we both had spotting and nothing. I mean I put a pad in yesterday morning after I went to the potty cuz when I wiped there was some red, so I figured it was the start of it. I had a little bit in my pad but like i said it wore off lastnight and it's like going away. I last went potty and had some brown a few hours ago...still feel no cramps or anything. I'll keep udating....I hope I don't end up getting anything and i do get a positive. I hope for you too. I haven't temped since sat morn after it went down... i'm done temping, but maybe i should check it tomorrow morning. Maybe I won't. Ugh, stupid body....either come heavy or stay away. Why the tease?


----------



## HWPG

yes, WHY THE TEASE!?! ps. i have also had no cramps or other symptoms..... wtf.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I don't know...i just had to go pee again and it was pink brown. I also had an expied (Aug 2012) cb digital hpt and had an urge to take it....it said "not pregnant" BUT it's a) expired....and b)it wasn't fmu but held for 3 hours. and c) maybe not even hcg or diluted from my cup of juice. I don't know....we'll see what the rest of the day brings. I only have 1 more test and it's an internet cheapie. I like my first response tests, but i am out. Maybe I will have to run out tonight and get some if still not really anything.


----------



## HWPG

hm. :shrug: keep us posted.....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you too!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

gosh my boobsare hurting today....just went to the bathroom again and just a TINY glob of brown mucus. Sorry, tmi.... i don't know what's going on. Brown means old blood....i don't know why i am not seeing red. AHHHHHHHHHHH!!! It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Brayr08

I'll respond more later, but I just wanted to let you ladies know that I'm so hopeful/excited for you!!! FX for 2 big 'ol fat positives!!!!


----------



## Sammie818

Hey ladies I am 3 dpo and can't wait to test! Haha I feel a little crampy and kindof emotional. Trying not to get my hopes up! I hope all you ladies the best :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:hi: Sammie, good luck to you! FX! and it's ok and NORMAL to get your hopes up...we all do! lol and THANKS! :dust:


----------



## HWPG

ok, i have checked every 2 hours. (advance warning: gross details about to be given) - there was some blood on the very end of tampon, red. a little bit like this morning when i pulled the SoftCup out (which did give me a little hurt). just now (2p) - tiniest speck of blood. tiny. so my body options are a) Vit B complex really DOES work and has not only extended my LP but also nixed spotting, meaning full flow will come tomorrow. b) let's not say it out loud. i have to go to the store tonight to get dinner and i think i'm buying something else also..... i HATE ambiguity! agh! i am still going to think that i am getting my period tomorrow because of such a low temperature this morning.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

did you do anything different that may have made it that low? i don't know if it's possible or not.....i'm going to go buy some tonight too. I just took my pad out. I went to the bathroom and nothing, nada. It's gone...haven't checked with finger again butmaybe next time I go I will. I just don't know......good luck to us both, mirolee. Dumb temping...why did your temp have to go down?


----------



## HWPG

i know! i know i know i know i know!!!!


----------



## HWPG

ok 4pm check. a little spotting. ok, period tomorrow! (pokes abdomen and makes "i mean business" face)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, just went to the :loo: again.... had some red on undies and so when i wiped too....put a pad back on. So, it is her...and not teasing anymore. I won't be buying any tests tonight after all. At least I'm not crazy anymore and getting my hopes up...again.


----------



## HWPG

heather! ok, bfn = big fat disappointment. we are so sad for you and with you! but now you know and have a new timeline and get to get excited about ttc (this stands for "taste the crazy") (hehe)!!!! no more teasing or questioning. have an awesome night of ice cream and with your daughters, and let us know what you decide your next step is. WE ARE HERE :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks mirolee....i don't need ice cream that's for sure. Going to a jewelry party right now for a little bit then home to bathe the kiddos and get them ready for bed. Then I will let it sink in and have a little ME time watching tv. I was looking at hubbys calendar and he has off my calendar days 13-16. I think they are pretty good days. Let's just hope I don't O later again this month and we should be set. So I have already planned out this cycle.


----------



## HWPG

You can do it!


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone!
i started my period, yay! i know that we are never actually excited about it, but this time i'm like "ok! finally i KNOW something. and i get to make a new plan and new graph and new SMEP!" i am jazzed about october! plus, i'm going to Cozumel first week in November, and i was 1% worried that i was going to have to take it easy, and now i can be a little more adventurous! Heather, let's do this.... we're going to have so much fun in October, woot woot!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes, let's do it....October is gonna be a great month! Let's have fun and cheers to us for a new cycle! Let's make the best of it and hope this is our month!


----------



## HWPG

Good Thursday morning ladies!
Well, i've entered "the boring phase" of my cycle. Nothing here to report except anticipation of ovulating - and all these "plans" i have in place. I'm hoping they work! Mama, any new strategy for this month?


----------



## HWPG

hi again! today i am bitter: here is what happened:
This will be the 4th year of bringing my nephew trick or treating at my work. my bro-in-law said the other day that &#8220;he&#8217;s coming to (my work) for trick or treating this year&#8221;. I responded, &#8220;oh, I thought it was like an auntie and nephew thing&#8221; Today, I msgd my sister asking her if it could still be an auntie/nephew thing, not that I didn&#8217;t want to see my BIL, but that my nephew is crazy when BIL is around and I liked that it was something that i did with my nephew. My sisters response was, &#8220; I will think about it and see what I can do.. actually (my son) goes crazy when I am around.. he's actually more subdued with his faher...i just know that his father is excited to be able to do stuff now that he has an office job..&#8221;. And instead of being understanding, my response in my head is, &#8220;it&#8217;s nice that my BIL has that new job and flexibility now, but it doesn&#8217;t mean he has to do the company trick or treating. There are 298475 other things he could do with his son&#8221;. And the reason i am bitter is because she wins this battle, no matter what, because it's her child. So on one hand she wants me to do fun auntie things with him and on the other hand she or her husband get to butt-in on things because they are the parents. sorry, i am not trying to diss parents... i'm just feeling a little jealous and bitter. and i also feel like since my child will be the third in our family - my first, but third niece/nephew/grandchild/etc - they wont get that special 1:1 time. (goes to bathroom and cries a little, then puts on big girl pants and faces the world again).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

im sorry hw...i hope he will get to go with you. 

new strategy?...umm, no. I know what i've done to get preggo before...i'm only going to use preseed and bd cd13, 14, 15, 16 and if it doesn't work, then oh well. I may skip out on the softcups, but not sure yet. I need to order a new box preseed. I really am so torn....i want a baby so bad to replace the one i lost and should have in my arms right now....but everytime i get a bfn and start my period, i think it's so nice having my girls as big as they are where we can do more family stuff together and have more money for things we want. My oldest is in 2nd grade and my youngest goes to preschool 2 days a week for a few hours. I get a whole 4 hours to myself 2 times a week and i love it. And I think if I do get a preggo again and it happens to be a girl, i will actually be heartbroken. I want a boy to replace my boy i lost. I just really think it's not meant to be to have another child. I've never had to "try" this long to get pregnant. Maybe I am being selfish, but is it so much to ask to have a boy. I sooo flippin hate that God took my boy away, i hate it. I hate myself... i don't know what to do. But i said before last year, October was the last month I had my period, so this will be the last month I wil try most likely. I didn't realize it but when i got preggo before the chinese gender prediction chart said boy....and it was true. For this month if i conceive, it says girl. Maybe I shouldn't try this month.


----------



## HWPG

thanks Heather. for understanding and for sharing so much with us. 
i cant imagine your loss or how you feel. you are so strong to try again. i really do understand you're being angry at God - i felt the same way 4 years ago - and spent many nights crying and asking "why?" (still do....) many hugs and love to you.
i think i'm going to give 4 days in a row a try this month when EWCM shows up. not sure if you should skip october or not - where did you find the chinese gender calendar? i'm interested. how many months this time around have you been trying?


----------



## Brayr08

Aw HW...It's okay, we're allowed to be bitter. I don't really mind that my sister had the first babies, she's older, so I guess I've always expected it, but like I've said before, I will not be okay if my b/sil have a baby before us. DH is the oldest, we got married first, it's only fair, right?

I think I have finally officially ovulated. My chart finally is showing a cover line and that my BBT indicates that I ovulated on the 8th, making me 3DPO. FINALLY...Hoping this is it for me. I am exhausted after all that bding...lol We've bd 11 out of the last 16 days. 

I'm sorry you ladies didn't get you BFP's this month. We have GOT to break this "no BFP" streak soon.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks so much, hw... you brought tears to my eyes :cry: I've been trying ever since after my first menstrual after the miscarriage. I miscarried March 2nd and bled for 3 weeks. My next period came on April 16th and have been trying since then. Yes, maybe I should not skip. I guess i'll have whatever god wants me to have...i will love that baby no matter what. It won't be the same, never will be....won't ever exactly "replace" my lost angel, but it will help fill the void.

https://content.thebump.com/sitelets/chinese-gender-chart/

Bray, congrats....maybe you will break the streak! Fx for you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ooh, it does say boy this month....i am def trying now for sure! Better order my preseed so it's here by the 20th. It's so awesome hubby has off the 13-16...lets pray i get my smiley on cd14 this time....this would be perfect timing while he is off. Every night he has off we will bd and i will be able to lie down all night long! I am soooo excitedfor this month. Bring it on! Let's do it, hw!


----------



## HWPG

yay! i am excited also!


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry Heather, didn't mean to ignore you comment, I think we must of posted around the same time. :) I cannot imagine the pain of losing your baby that far along. It would be really dissappointing to lose it with in the first few weeks, but nothing compared to being far enough along that I'm sure you were able to feel him move, to KNOW that it's a him. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

its ok rachael..i just had to get it off my chest, even though i think i've talked about it before. It just makes gets to every so often...the why's, the if's, etc. Ya know, after having that miscarriage...I would've and could've walked out of that hospital pregnant again...that's how much i was ready for another baby. Anyways, venting made me feel a little better. Thank you, sincerely. It was very shocking and the most tragic thing I've ever had to deal with in my life thus far. I really think it gave me anxiety problems. When I head the words.. "There;s no heartbeat" I started panicking, breathing hard, crying so hard I was throwing up and as much as I didn't want to believe it was real...I wanted that dead baby out of me asap. When I was going through labor to get him out...in other rooms I heard women screaming (giving birth of course) and after they gave birth, the labor and delivery floor played a nursery song in every room. It didn't help my situation at all. I realize now after going through all that, getting pregnant right away wasn't the right thing to do. I needed to grieve and have time to get over it. It didn't take too long, but still. We had him cremated and his ashes are here at home in a baby blue angel urn. He is here with us, just not in my arms. Starting to tear up, so that is all. Thanks for listening.


----------



## HWPG

Heather, did they ever discover what happened? i dont mean that in a morbid way, but in a preventative way. I think it is sad that more women dont talk about their experiences, especially because it is more common than we know, and only when something happens to us specifically do we seek out others. i feel so fortunate to have found a diverse set of women on this thread with many experiences to draw upon. 
rachael, yay for ovulation! it's so dorky, but isnt temping a teeny bit fun? 
cd3 here. la dee da. so impatient to dtd....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no they did not...they did lots of blood work,tested my placenta and autopsied the baby...didn't find anything. But this is what happened to me...a week before i was scheduled to have the u/s i had passed out, (it happens to me every so often) and a few hours later i started spotting. The spotting went away but at the time i passed outand after that i had these horrible cramps or pains. I have an at home baby doppler so I tried to find the hb, couldn't so i called my ob/gyn and they seen me. My spotting stopped but was still having pains. They found the heartbeat and said it was good, strong, etc. They did not do an u/s...they sent me home and a week later i went to that appt and they couldn't find the hb. I don't know what happened in that week time frame...but i wish they would've done an u/s but since they found the hb and it seemed fine, they didn't think there was a need for an u/s. That is atough thing to have to go through to wonder why it happened since they did not find anything. It probably had to do with that passing out and the pains. I just don't know where exactly the pains were coming from inside me. Well, whats done is done, I can't go back to try and fix anything. I was smoking at the time and I wish I would've quit when I found out but stupid me, didn't. I smoked with my 1st daughter and 1/2 of my 2nd daughter. I didn't think it be a problem, but sometimes i wonder....especially since I read smoking cuts oxygen supply and makes sense since just all of a sudden his heart stopped beating...i was killing him with my smoke. But I don't know..i'll never know why.


----------



## HWPG

oh Heather! first, i want to say that i'm very sorry if what i asked is painful or rude somehow. second, i want to say that whatever you want or dont want to share with us is your choice, and i appreciate your honesty and generosity with information and advice. i have limited info on what smoking can do while pregnant, but you mentioned that you have recently quit, which is SO AWESOME! so no matter when your next pregnancy happens, you are one more step in the healthy direction, which is so so great! i know that hearing your story reminds me of how precious life can be, and i hope it is somehow helpful to you to be able to talk about it. i know from experience that talking can be very therapeutic. hugs!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks so much mirolee...yes very therapeutic but don't like to think about it. Yes, it will be 6 months since I quit smoking on tuesday the 16th. I quit April 16th. It will definately help when I get preggo again to have to not worry so much about the effects of smoking but there will ALWAYS be a little worryand paranoia until that baby is in my arms. THanks for listening and I am here anytime and there is nothing I can't talk about...i just don't like talking about it, make sense? Thanks again. :hugs: Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## HWPG

is it time to ovulate yet? bray, how are you feeling?


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, again, your story breaks my heart. 

Mirolee, I'm feeling fine, thanks for asking. It's weird though, ever since O day, I've had some sort of spotting. (TMI warning) We BD Monday (O day), and before we did, I put the preseed applicator inside of me, and when I pulled it out, there was this creamy white stuff w/a little bit of pink mixed in it covering the applicator and then the next morning, I whiped and there was just a spot of pink. Now, I'm getting that nasty brown discharge. So, I don't know if it's just from O, which I think it's weird that I'm still doing it. It's too early for me to be pregnant officially (I'm only 4DPO). So who knows.


----------



## HWPG

hi bray! dont you ever just think to yourself, "what the hell is it THIS time?". maybe you scratched yourself a little when you put the preseed in. maybe it's a little O blood. maybe it's implantation. maybe it's a drop in estrogen or progesterone that resulted in a little bit of the lining of the uterus coming off. ugh! our bodies! gah! got my fingers crossed it's good signs.... keep temping... GL! FX! 
tonight would be a great night to meet you gals at happy hour - i'll be thinking of you! "it's 5 o'clock somewhere!"


----------



## Brayr08

I would love nothing more than a stiff drink. *It happened. *The one thing that I was dreading...Found out tonight, that my SIL (DH brother's wife) is pregnant. *The real kicker here, they weren't even trying. *She's catholic & doesn't believe in birth control & one drunken night, it happened. *I just feel dead. *My heart is broken. *I hate myself because of how I'm feeling right now. *My anger towards them is unjustified. *DH is being extremely supportive, but as you can imagine, he's upset too. *They thankfully had the good grace to tell my husband over the phone so he could tell me when we were alone. *I burst into tears & he held me & let me cry. *He said at some point I should call & congratulate them. *I wanted to laugh. *Really? *I told him there's no way I'm calling them ever to congratulate them. *Isn't that terrible? *I can't even be happy for them. *I don't know if I'll ever be. *How bitter & terrible am I? *I feel like I'm going to have an anxiety attack just thinking about the next time I have to see his family. *The next time I have to see THEM. *The topics going to come up & I just can't handle it. *I'm going to have to paste on a smile & pretend everythings all right. *I can't do it. *I can't. *Oh God...I HATE THIS! *I F***ing HATE IT! *ITS NOT FAIR! *WHAT DID I EVER DO TO MERIT THIS SORT OF PUNISHMENT?! *Thanks for listening to my rant. *I think I'm going to go wallow in my own self pity.


----------



## Brayr08

PS - Not sure why there are stars. I did type them in there.


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry guys. Some of that was a little over the top.


----------



## HWPG

Rachael - oh my heart goes out to you! I know 1837482% how you are feeling. The SAME thing happened with my sister (she got pregnant the first month off bc, 1 week after their wedding, and told me the same week I was told my husband had no sperm (and all dreams of biological children went up in flames)). You cannot say anything that will surprise, shock, or offend me. It took MONTHS for me to face her again. And therapy. And after my nephew was born I only visited him when my mom was watching him so I didn't have to see her. And it's now 4 years later, she's pregnant with her second, and I am still waiting. Oh how I wish i could drive to your house and let you know what you're feeling is normal, and you absolutely need time to process and grieve and deal. I don't know what you will do; I found that if I focused on getting thru the meet and greet and then leaving, most people understood that I was human, and not strong enough to shoulder the burden of being happy for her and being at my lowest point simultaneously. I didn't even go to my sisters shower (went for like ten mins at the beginning, started crying and having an anxiety attack, and left). Pease please please do something for yourself that is healing - counseling, yoga, swimming laps - and allow that time to be the time for all the ugly to come out. It's not pretty, but it is there, and it's real, and it's not wrong. Sending comfort and hugs and support over the Internet. And a stiff drink. -M-


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, Bray...I hope your spotting signs are good sign. FX and hope this is it. I can't imagine how you're feeling but I can tell and understand it's hard. I know there isn't anything I can say to make your pain go away or really even help at that. All we can do is pray to God to give you a baby you are longing for and DESERVE! Have you ever thought about a surrogate, even? Did you do ivf? I think I recall you did an iui but i don't know what all these things are. My best friend had trouble getting pregnant and her problem was that her eggs just weren't reaching maturity so she had to take pills to help with that and did ivf and got pregnant. I wish nothing but the best for you and I understand your feeling of not feeling happy for themor wanting to congratulate them, but it is the right thing to do, we are human and you are not a terrible person. One of my fav sayings.."Treat people the way you want to be treated".. if it was the other way around, would you want your sil to give you a short congratulatory call if she was trying for 3 years with no success? Just an opinion..trying to help you. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Bray, do they know you're trying? If yes, it's totally respectable to call (at some point) and give congrats, and as nicely as possible let SIL know that while you are happy for them, it will need time to sink in for you. If they do not know, you can still congratulate but deflect questions with any of these phrases: DH and I are on the same page about children (they don't need to know the page ); I appreciate you're wondering about me, but we have a planm(they don't need to know the plan); and one of my current fans that I've been using with my concerned but nosy sister - your nose doesn't belong in my bedroom. My sister tries and tries to get more out of me - what's the plan? What's the page? What conversations are you having? - and I just repeat "the same page as DH, good conversations, I love you but this isn't your business". Give it a couple days. When you can honestly say, " I'm happy for you, congratulations, I can't wait to meet my niece/nephew" - you should call. It might be only a ten minute window in the day, but I promise you will have that tiny glimmer of excitement for a new person in your family at some point. It's tough my friend, but you have inner strength, and good character. Feel your feelings, let the bad out and away, let the good bubble to the surface. I can't believe I made it thru that time and I adore my nephew now. You CAN do this.


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks guys for all the love and support. They know how long we've been trying and all of our struggles. DH brother even told him that he was surprised that Derek(DH) wasn't more excited for them. Derek was just like, well, I'm not going to be jumping up and down right now, I'm sorry. I know his family is going to want to tiptoe around the subject, but they will want to pry much more and know how we're dealing with it. I love them all so very much, but they are nosy. I'll just leave. I can't deal with it right now. I'm trying to imagine dealing with seeing her and her ever growing belly and I honestly don't know how I'm going to be able to even be in their presence with bursting into tears. I'm sorry, I know I should be supportive and a big girl and at the very least send an impersonal message on facebook telling them how oh so happy I am that they're pregnant, but for now, I need to sulk. I need to curl up into a ball and cry. I tried forever to fall asleep last night so I could forget for a little while, but I probably laid there for at least 2 hours, just silently crying. I'm sorry guys. I know I'm being a selfish, self pitying baby right now.


----------



## HWPG

Bray! You cannot be happy and supportive and loving if you don't get past the sulking and jealous and pain - so you are not a huge "selfish self pitying baby" - you're human! It hurts, it sucks, it's not fair! It's only been hours since you got the news. I promise, the pain subsides (sorry dear, it never truly goes away, but you learn to acknowledge it without being enveloped by it). You will be able to say congrats and mean it. It will ache to see her belly growing, but she won't always be pregnant, and before you know it (although it feels like Freakin' FOREVER but it's not) there will be a new baby for you in your life - no, not yours, I get it, I'm not saying that. But a baby (as you know) is so special and does something to melt the hard heart. Rachael, I really really am not just spouting, i've been through this dark tunnel. There will be days.... Where the sun just isn't shining and everywhere you look are injustices. But there will be days when you feel that tiny ray of hope, a spark of light, a breaking of the sad.... And those are the days that will keep you afloat. I'm not worldly, or very political, I don't have more than a bachelors degree. But I do know this experience. Have your day, or two, or a week. You will know when you can send with an honest heart your congratulations. It does not negate your pain or feelings or trials. It acknowledges their news. And this, too, shall pass.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey guys...well, I'm still upset, but for now, I'm just in denial. They aren't really pregnant, it was some really terrible nightmare (how sad is it that THAT'S my nightmare)that I have woken up from and don't have to deal with until I see DH's family...which I will be avoiding like the plague. I know this is a totally unhealthy way to deal with this, but at least I can function without walking around like a zombie.

So, ever since O, I have been spotting. It's all been brown or light pink. This can't be good or normal, so I'm going to call my FS today and ask them about it. It's not just like once a day either, it's every time I wipe (sorry TMI). I also noticed that if I Oed when the bbt chart says I did last month, then my lp was only 11 days. Weren't one of you doing something natural to increase your lp? 

Anyways, thanks again for the support ladies. I'm sure that once I have to actually face this, I'll need your support again. I honestly don't know what I'd do without any of you.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's a good idea to talk to your fs....i don't think it's normal. I hope it's nothing serious but everything happens for a reason andmayhbe they will find something, fix it and you can start your ttc journey and end up preggo very soon!? I haven't taken anthing to increase my lp...they don't really consider an abnormal lp defect unless it's around 10 or less. I wouldn't worry too much about it. But keep an eye on it if it goes down! Good luck to you! Hang in there sweetie! :hugs:

cd8 today? dtd lastnight and probably again tonight then nexy time hubby has off on cd13 we are starting to bd!... got my preseed and ready to go! Did something daring yesterday and got my nose pierced..just a diamond (jewel) stud in my nostril. It's cute. I've had my belly button done over 10 years ago, but don't have it now and my ears are pierced and I have 2 tattoos. Now my nose... maybe i'm too old.


----------



## Brayr08

Talked to my nurse at the fs and it doesn't sound like I'm going to hear anything until Thursday. She also said that they will try to come up with a plan for me that doesn't require me to take any time off of work. Yey!!!

Have fun bding Heather! 

How's things going hw?


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
cd6 for me and nothing special to report. hoping to dtd tonight to just get back into the groove again... 
bray, i am taking vitamin B complex, 100 mg per day. my LP was 10-11 days, had some spotting before, etc. This month (3rd month) my LP was 15 days. Yes, i did have some spotting, but it was not like what i used to get. I'm not saying it was only the VitB, but it's the only thing i added to my vitamin regimen. GL with the FS!
Heather, i also have my belly button and nose pierced! i just have a little diamond also, it's a little more professional than a nose-ring in my line of work (presenting and meeting clients and stuff). i love how feminine it looks while in my mind it's so rebellious, haha!
i'm having a lot of pain in my wrist, so i'm making an appt to have that looked at. i think i need carpel tunnel surgery, but not sure how that will fit in my life. the pain has become constant now and really interfering with normal stuff, like picking up pots and pans and stuff. we'll see.
i hope everyone has a great monday!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh no, hope you don't have to have ct surgery...but you can't suffer. i hope you get better soon. i took 1 vitamin b complex 50mg pill one day and i hated how it turned my pee bright yellow...and i read that it is extra vitamins your body doesnt need or something so i stopped taking them figuring i must not need them?


----------



## Brayr08

I forgot to mention the piercings thing. I'm really boring, I've had my ears pierced since I was 6 and I've had to get my belly button pierced 3 different times because it kept growing out.

I'm not symptom spotting or anything, b/c I know it's pointless, but I noticed last night I had a metalic taste in my mouth and this morning the side of my boob was sore. Like I said, not symptom spotting or anything...:winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

hi!
cd7, nothing to report. waiting (impatiently) for Ov so i can put my "plan" into action. i think we're gonna try 4-5 nights in a row.... already sounds exhausting! 
i have many ear piercings - 6 on left side, 5 on right. and i have a tattoo. 
bray, how is your spotting?


----------



## Brayr08

Still there. It isn't heavy or anything. Mainly only there when I wipe. I hope the doc can give me some answers.


----------



## mommyL

I think I'm 1 DPO maybe 1-2 but to be safe Ill say 1. DH and I BD'd on day 14 only and I am on Day 17 now. Nothing yet:)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hw- we're going to 4night in a row...all nights he has off. Perfect timing, just hope I get my smiley on cd14 like i had before 2 months in a row and not O late like last month. I better start temping now i suppose. cd9 today...countdown is on!

bray- i hope your symptoms are a good sign! Sounds good to me anyways! FX so 'tight for you. :hugs:

:hi: mommy..good luck and FX for you! :dust:


----------



## HWPG

oooohh! good to hear Mama! i was wondering if 4 days was too much. haha, we should have a pact.... let's both hope it works! 
bray, maybe you should have the FS do a blood draw also (???). i've read that spotting can be due to hormones (ha, isnt everything?!). maybe low progesterone.... ?? 
welcome mommyL! GL!


----------



## Brayr08

I think I've had that tested (it's been oh, two years ago, at least) and all of my tests have come back fine. Maybe they'll have me tested again. Yipee.


----------



## HWPG

PS. i wish they had a "like" button on this - cause i would "like" your status heather -> "countdown is on!"


----------



## HWPG

do you guys ever feel like time slows down from cd1-cd10 or so... then speeds up during the "fertile window" (ahg! did we do it enough? should we do it twice?) and then slows back down during the second half of LP, like 7dpo to 14dpo (+/- for some of us)....??? i hate fertile people.... (pouts)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hahaha, isn't that the truth, hw...slow, fast, slow. Only God has a plan for us. We can try our best to plan but it isn't really up to us. Sucks I know, but everything happens for whatever reason. I just wish I could really make up my mind if we can "afford" a 3rd baby. I wouldn't have a choice if my last pregnancy would've been successful. It seems like, oh I have time before my fertile period to decide if it's really what I want, and then before I know it, its days away from trying and I get all revved up, like yes I'm going to try, I love babies, etc...then after O, i go back to omg what if we do end up preggo, how am I going to manage 3 kids and weight gain and losing the weight afterwards and being able to live comfortably with what extra money we do have now. Then I get bfn's and I'm like damn it, I want to see 2 lines so bad. Grrrrr... I really need to sit down and think about this. My 2 girls break the hell out of me with all the cute clothes they have.


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies!
Mama, that is a lot to think about. I would never say i dont want a baby but there are definitely many times when i think, "what is the rush? i have such a good life - we go where we want when we want, we eat nice food, etc". I have no reference for expenses but everyone says how expensive babies are, and sometimes i get very anxious about that. but i totally get the emotions of going into Ov, then "omg what if it worked?", then disappointment of 1 line. ugh. nothing is ever easy, eh?
did i tell you guys i live in maine? we had an earthquake last night - nothing like that ever happens up here! it was pretty scary and it wasnt very big - 4.2 i think. 
today is cd8. probably should have sex but OH and i had a big big fight last night so we're still doing that wounded hurt feeling thing where we're polite nice to each other. sec might have to wait until tomorrow. oh well!
sending hugs to my ladies - i think we could all use it!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes, deep in my heart i want another baby...you're right, i can't say i don't want one, i'm sorry i acted selfish and like i don't want another or wouldn't be happy with another. I would be very ecstatic. 

I heard about that quake this morning. Glad you're ok. I live in Pennsylvania. I was to Maine once when I was young...for vacation to Old Orchard Beach in Saco. It was nice. 

cd10 today, we dtdon cd7, planned to again the next night, but didn't happen...he is working every night now until he has off saturday night which is cd13 for me. 4 days in a row bd time. I forgot to temp this am...i better get on the ball tomorrow am and start opking. Happy Hump days ladies! I miss Laura and can't wait to hear from her this weekend!

How you doing Bray? :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

no need to be sorry! i feel selfish ALL THE TIME - esp after visiting my nephew - i think "i'm crazy for wanting this life!". then i get AF and get sad and then get excited to try again! oh please oh please oh please October.....
I wonder how Laura is doing. i think i would be crazy without a computer.
I have family in PA - Philly and Pittsburgh. Small world!


----------



## Brayr08

There are times, especially after I spend time with my niece & nephews, that I think, holy crap! Why would I want this craziness?! Then after I'm away from them for like 5 minutes, I just Think about how much I miss them already and how much I just love them & then I remember, oh yea, THAT'S why. They may drive me crazy at times, but I love them more than words can describe. : )
I am 9DPO, so tomorrow, I plan on wasting some money & POAS. I know it's pointless, but I have to do it. I'm also supposed to hear from my doc tomorrow, so I'm really excited about that.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

there's always something to be excited about. I hope tomorrow brings you good news and I hope the doc gives you some answers and helps fix any problems. 

cd11..temped this am, plan on opking later but i know it will be negative. I don't understand why my temps are a little higher than usual at this time before O....2 months ago and a few months before that my pre O temps were running under 97...now they are a little above? I hope it's not a bad thing... i guess i'ljust keep doing it and see if it confirms O. Ugh, the next few days cant come soon enough.

I have been having a week from hell...i can't wait for this week to be over with either, Between car problems and house problems I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## HWPG

Morning!
Mama, i wonder if your slightly higher temps are hormonal???? could just mean you're producing a little more progesterone or something before O. I'm sorry about your bad week; i feel the same way. but more like a month. OH and i are in each others face every day, short tempered, loving one minute, fighting the next. ugh. double ugh! 
cd9 for me. nothing new to report.
have a great thursday!


----------



## laustiredttc

hello my lovely ladies i am back...... finally :happydance:

Mirolee it HAS been hell without the computer :haha:

First of all i have catched up and girls you all made me tear up. You girls are amazing and really i can't say this enough!!!! We will get our :bfp: we just have to caryy on and keep trying. :hugs:

Cd 8 today. These past few weeks i have been poked and prodded to death. I have my operation monday for the hsg, lap and i am crapping myself!!!!! 

Also had a major row with a so called friend this week after she threatened to, 'take my head off' really i dont like arguing at all so i just walked away. Its not been the best of weeks and i can say i am really happy to be back :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi laura! Glad you are back! Woot woot!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh, gosh, me too hun. I honestly was starting to lose my mind without my computer :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME HOME! :rofl: :hugs: you are amazing too! and I'm glad you're back and everything will be fine for Monday, you will have lots of prayers from us and hopefully you'll get some answers and get back on track.


----------



## Brayr08

Hi Laura!!! Missed ya girl!

My test was a BFN this morning, which I wasn't surprised. I won't test again until Saturday, unless AF shows. Which, if I do like I did last month, I would be starting tomorrow. My temp actually went up .3 degrees this morning, so I doubt I'll be seeing her tomorrow. I hope she holds off until Monday or Tuesday. 
Still haven't heard from my doc yet...I'm getting a little annoyed.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh and Laura, like I've said before, that surgery is super easy, you can barely see my scar, it's maybe an inch or two long. I sort of hope they find something that will be just an easy fix and before you know it, you'll get your BFP!


----------



## HWPG

bray, you still spotting? 
today my mom stopped by work today with my nephew. she was telling me about how they went to McDonalds and saw a little baby girl in leggings and a skirt and very girly, and said to me (in a matter of fact way, which actually made it even nicer and sweeter) "i thought to myself when i saw that baby, 'that is how Mirolee will dress her girl. very girly.'" - so that was really nice but also makes me want to burst into tears. and today my sister formally announced her pregnancy on FB and there were like 398283 likes and comments. so i'm feeling low and sad today. the end. sorry for my depressed post.


----------



## Brayr08

I am, but it's barely anything.

I'm sorry Mirolee. It's just not fair is it? I thought about blocking my BIL/SIL on facebook so I can't see their announcement or any pics of their ultrasounds. I just can't deal with it.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

when i am expecting a phone call from my doc...i get impatient too and i end up calling them, haha. maybe you should do the same and be like, yes i was expecting a call from my doc today and haven't heard from him yet...i was wondering what he had to say? you could try. :) hope af doesn't come for you at all and get your bfp in a few days. temp up is great! good luck! FX still! <3


----------



## HWPG

haha, i do the same Heather! "yes, hi, hello. my dr said she would call today, i'm waiting for X results/appt. can you let me know if there has been any update on that?" hehehe... 
Racheal, i can't say i havent done it. i go to certain people's pages on purpose, to see hte baby pics or updates and stuff, but it has to be when i can deal and on my time. i tm ight keep you sane.... but it might also keep the divide between you. not sure... you can always undo the block later, when you feel up to it....


----------



## Brayr08

I FINALLY heard back from my FS (they only waited until 5pm to call me:dohh:)and if I start my period this next cycle, they're going to put me on 100(whatever the measurements are)of clomid starting cycle day 3 (I think)-7. Then I'll do OPK's and once I ovulate, I'll start using progesterone supositories until my period starts and if I get pregnant, then I have to continue using them through the first trimester. I hope I don't need to take them b/c I'm pregnant, but if I'm not, I'm glad to start doing something more. I did clomid before and the 100 gave me two really good eggs. If I'm not pregnant I'm so excited to start this next cycle now!!!:happydance:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls thanks for the welcome back :)

rachel its good that they called you back, hopefully this is the month for you and if not it sounds very positive for the next one :thumbup:

Heather cheers hun i hope i get some answers too and maybe a :bfp: i know it has been super hard for you but i know your strong and we will be here for you if you decide to carry on trying :hugs:

Mirolee i am there with you girl. I have this feeling that my sil, even though she has only just had her first in june, is going to announce there second sooner rather than later. They have made no effort to hide the fact they want more children and want them close together so i know i am expecting a phonecall at some point.

I have my other brother who's girlfriend is due in december but surprisingly enough i am excited for that one to come. I guess because i am closer to him and he has made an effort to include me in the plans. I have been buying the cutest little outfits for there soon to be little girl and i have to say i has been maga fun!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that's good news, rachael...either bring on a bfp or a great start of a new cycle! 

cd12, i have noticed some EWCM yesterday after i wiped and again today...so, i should be getting my pos opk soon. I hope it holds off for another day or two because we can't do anything until tomorrow night. I would like to at leastget 2 sessions in before my fertile period is over. Jeez...


----------



## HWPG

FX and prayers for bfp Bray!
FX and prayers for + opk Mama!
FX and prayers for easy surgery Laus!


----------



## laustiredttc

and fx and prayers for all you ladies to get your :bfp: :)

i totally got it wrong with my days i am cd12 today. I know it cant happen this month as i am most likely O during my op time but i am going to be more detrmined than ever after it.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's the spirit, Laura! Whoot Whoot!! :wohoo: :headspin:

cd13 for me...temp is low like it is before O, I am expecting pos opk today or tomorrow. Gonna bd tonight, tomorrow night and the next night. Don't think I will get 4 times in like planned, but as long as we dtd in my fertile period and before O, that is what counts.

How is everyone else doing? Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Things are ok here. OH is away and I think I have a tiny amount of ewcm... Not 100% sure. I'm hoping I get more tomorrow cause we can't DTD until he returns Monday night. Also hoping my body stays the same and I get a few days of ewcm before O, otherwise I really am screwed. It's annoying that he goes away voluntarily when it's so close to my fertile time. So fx that I don't actually ov until wed or thur! I'm a little anxious! I hope you all have a nice wkd also! Thanks Heather!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

neg opk so far today, kinda glad... hoping for smiley tomorrow. 

Doesn't that suck when our hubbies have to work or in your case out of town when it's time to get things done? :rofl: It never fails, really...timing has to be perfect and just luck. FX you O when you want to and have fun bding!


----------



## laustiredttc

i totally agree. Next month my dh with be away for another three weeks again and i think it falls around my fertile time. But i said screw that i will make damn sure we get some bd time in, even if it means me crossing land, sea or air to do it :haha: Nothing will stop me mwa ha haaa :devil:


----------



## laustiredttc

ps it is our three year anniversary next month so i am hoping that its the month i can say, 'hey babe, guess what? your going to be a daddy' :) i hope hope hope....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, Laura that would be sooooo wonderful! Super super having my FX for you for next month! :hugs: YOU GO GIRL! don't let anything stop ya from trying now!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

cd14 for me, will test in a few hours for opk. We dtd lastnight so bases will be covered now until confirm O. 

Rachael-how are you doing hun?
Mirolee-anything new?


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Nice positive attitude Laura, I love it! 
Heather, you are already all set. I'm so jealous!
Cd12 for me. Opk is not positive but getting a little darker, there is def a line. Still hoping for wed/thur ovulation. If i don't get preggers this month, it looks like my next fertile window is Thanksgiving - which we'll be spending at his family's house, probably sharing a bedroom. Having sex in the backseat of a car like a teenager is acceptable if you're ttc, yes? Booooo.....


----------



## laustiredttc

:rofl: mirolee us girls have gotta do what we gotta do right!!

Heather cheers hun i hope you and mirolee get your pos opk and then the tww is on woo hoooo :happydance:

I am slightly nervous about tomorrow, starting to get a bit jittery but i know its just because i have never had an operation before. I know it will be fine but i just want it over with now. At least the cleaning, cooking, walking the dog will be done by the dh for a couple of days so thats a plus :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laura-just remember why your getting it done, you will be fine...prayers your way! :)
mirolee-you're right behind me. Cheering you on!

got my smiley today! :D gonna bd again tonight and tomorrow night to cover everything and k eep temping for confirmation of O. The 2ww is near! YAY!


----------



## HWPG

Laura, we will be thinking of you all day! It's gonna go easy-peasy! 
Heather, yay! Omg, a smiley! I'm so excited for you! I'm right behind... Soon soon!


----------



## Brayr08

I hope everything goes/went well for you today Laura!!! I hope you get some good news! 

Heather I'm glad you got your smiley. Have fun BDing!

How's it going Mirolee?

I am expecting AF anytime. My temp dipped below cover yesterday was just above it today. We had sex last night and I kind of made a mess.:blush: I was surprised that I didn't wake up to her this morning. I'm having cramps, so she should be here tomorrow, which is good. That will make my LP 14 days. I just want her here so I can start taking my clomid.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura-hope all is well and they find some answers for you. :hugs:

Rachael-Sorry you feel her presence coming...I pray the clomid works for you this time! :hugs:

Mirolee-I know you're hoping for pos opk wed or thurs but hows your lines looking today? I'm anxious for you to join me here. 

CD15..temp went from 96.87 yesterday to 97.28 today so even though I just got my pos opk yesterday around noon, i must've already O sometime before I temped. We might bd again tonight for good measure and cover everything we can do, other than that I guess I'm officially in the 2ww tomorrow at least. Maybe even today since my temp went up...I'm so excited but feel we didn't get enough bd time in, we only did it 2 times so far. I know it only takes once, so I hope we did it!


----------



## Brayr08

Yey Heather! What days did you bd?


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
busy busy busy day at work for me.... cd13. temp still low this morning. tonight starts 5 days in a row (or more???) til O confirmed. had high quantity of cm yesterday, but not 100% it was ew... so.. oh well, just gonna hit the sheets tonight, i suppose. neg opk this AM - i def still see a line but it does seem to fade in as i get closer...
heather, so psyched for your tww!
bray, bummer about AF. but 14 day LP? sweet. have you done clomid before? i did one round of it and it made me a crazy lady - i hope it works better for you!
laus, hope you're doing ok!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

cd13 in evening (neg opk that day), cd14 in the evening (lastnight) and had pos opk around noon yesterday.


----------



## Brayr08

hw-you make me tired just reading about all that bding. lol I've used clomid three other times. I don't remember it really having much effect on my mood. I remember getting hot flashes though. My body did respond to it, but two out of the three times I would have needed to do the IUI fell on a Monday and since my FS is not open on Sundays, we couldn't schedule an appointment for Monday, but they don't do that on Monday anyways. So you better hope you don't always fall on a Monday or you're pretty much screwed.

Heather-That sounds really good. Bring on the TWW


----------



## HWPG

i am already tired by it also - and it hasnt started! we're gonna have to be creative in the warm-up phase.... *sigh*. the things we do! i just hope i havent mis-read my body... what if ewcm was yesterday? *double sigh* nothing i can do now... except get horizontal ;) is it ok to fx for myself? hehehehehe.... soon to be in the tww..... oh the joy!
racheal, i am glad you had a good rx to the clomid. i think about all you girls every day and pray and hope for you all to get bfps ASAP. hugs!


----------



## Brayr08

I think it's okay to fx yourself. :)

So, I'm still having some emotional issues w/the whole SIL being pregnant thing, but I thought I'd be a big girl & at least text my BIL & tell him congradulations. Well, I started typing and I couldn't do it. Damn it...This is going to get so awkward...Sorry girls, I know you're probably tired of hearing about it.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Never too tired to hear it...you made a big step in trying! You will one day... baby steps. Dtd for 3 nights in s row now. We will see what my temp is in the am. Also. Rachael i love your new pic. I need to update mine also. We just got family pics done today.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies

heather great news on the pos opk, fx you get your :bfp: i'm really rooting for you hun

mirolee i know how ya feel hun bd can be very tiring but hold on hun nearly there :thumbup:

rachel i think i might be moving onto clomid myself soon? Hope that she shows so you can crack on with it fx


ok so some good and bad news. I have conflicting feelings at the mo. Ok so here goes: 

i dont have a right tube and the right ovary was small. 

my left ovary had some endo behind it but they removed all of that and the ovary on the left and the tube looks fine, as does the womb, uterus etc.... so there we go at least i have one fuctional side. I'm thinking poss iui or ivf although i wont know until about a months time when i go back for my results and what the next stage is?

i'm in sooooo much pain from the op though so just lying on the sofa and relaxing right now! Gosh i just never expected that, even when they did a u/s and said they couldnt see my R ovary i just assumed that it was one of those strange things :shrug: I just hope that all is not lost......little bit of a :cry:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laura-you have one working tube and ovary and on the sae side...that is great! my cousin only has one ovary and was told she couldnt ever get pregnant and low and behold she did....she ended up having her real early and she only weighed 1 oz and whatever ounces but she is alive and well. Don't ever give up hope, like you said you can try iui and ivf. You will be a mommy before you know it. Iw ish you didn't have to wait another month to find out results but it will fly by before you know it.

Rachael-I was wondering if I could add you on facebook? I just need you to message me privately your last name. I just thought it would be a way we can get to know each other more and always keep in touch.

Mirolee-how's the opk today? 

cd16 and temp was arpund the same as yesterday so if tomorrows is the same or higher i should see crosshairs on ff tomorrow. Ahhhh, i can't wait for another week to go by.
OH! I forgot to mention I had a dream lastnight I got a bfp! I hope it comes true this month. C'mon LUCKY November! I will turn the BIG 30 next month as well.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura-and I hope you feel better and get well soon! :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks Heather yes i am slowly getting there both mentally and physically :flower:


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, at least you now know what the issue is and they can work on finding a way to make you a mama...so that is really exciting.:happydance: I know it's got a be a bummer finding out that you've got a shrunken ovary and that you're missing a tube completely, but at least you KNOW and you still have one good ovary and tube. I think the not knowing why you're not getting pregnant is one of the worst parts about all of this. Are they planning on making you wait a whole other cycle before they start you on whatever they decide to do? It would be nice if they could have you come in before your next period. All the medicines I have done require you to start taking them around CD3. Oh Laus, I know it's hard, but I'm so excited for you to move on to the next step of this TTC journey. Hopefully, you'll respond really well to whatever they give you and you get your BFP on the first try!:hugs:

Heather, I sent you a message. I'm looking forward to facebook stalking you as well.:winkwink:


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks rachel that means alot hun :hugs: i am really hoping that now they have gotten rid of the endo and poss cleared any debris away from working tube that we get a natural :bfp: that would be awesome and a miracle in itself! I think the nurse said that i should receive a letter in the post soon to speak to my consultant, but it could be upto 2 months before i get to see her. I told her my predicament that we were moving soon and that i would need to see the fs before that. She just said to call up and to try to bring the app forward which i am planning on doing!!

Howz things with you hun, any sign of af so you can start your clomid again?

hey mirolee any sign of pos opk yet?

Mama, you in your tww yet? exciting times again :)


----------



## Brayr08

Ugh! 2 months! Well, like you said, hopefully you'll get a natural BFP. FX!!!

I've been cramping today, so I'm guessing she'll be here tomorrow. That means I'd start my clomid on Friday. Can't wait!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura-i think i'm 2dpo today. :D Hope we did it this time! I'm so excited for you to start your first round of clomid and I PRAY you get a bfp your very first time!

Rachael-I added you on fb... and I pray your next round of clomid gives you a bfp too! I hope all of us get our bfps asap! :D

Mirolee-where you at girl?

I tried uploading a new profile pic but it wont let me :( I really liked it too...


----------



## Brayr08

Really? Are you trying it from your computer or phone?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

computer...it says it's missing a security token? i don't know.


----------



## Brayr08

What the heck does that mean? lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I have no clue! lol


----------



## Brayr08

I know what you look like now Heather...Yey!!! lol


----------



## HWPG

Oh my ladies! 
Ok, I've had a busy 24 hours or so, but more on that in a minute. First.... Heather, I'm so stoked you are 2dpo! Eek! And you got some good quality DTD in.... Nice! Yay! 
Rachael, good job starting a text message. You will get there. And I don't think any of us mind you coming here to 'talk it out'. 
Laura, I'm so happy for your good news! Focus on that and get excited! 
I really want to say how humbled I am by you ladies. In comparison to the things that you have been through, I have nothing to complain about. I am honored to have found this thread, with caring, intelligent, and lovely ladies that I call friends. Thank you all.
Afm, last night my OH came home from indoor rock climbing.... On one foot! He fell and rolled his ankle. So ice and ace bandage last night, and this morning to an urgent care center for x rays. No break was seen but man, it looks like a grape fruit where his ankle bone should be. He has a splint along the back of his foot/leg. But a lot of doing things for him: getting a drink or medicine or whatever. I did make him DTD last night, hehe. Day 1! And today I had SO MUCH beautiful ewcm (sorry, that sounds gross, but we all love some good ewcm). So ankle splint or not, we're getting it done this week. Oh, and even betterer news: his mom wants to come tomorrow! Not sure why... He's fine and I'm taking care of him... Oh, and we don't like each other... But sure... C'mon over.... Hope you don't mind the rhythmic sound of our headboard hitting the wall! Ba hahahah! Will keep you all posted if anything changes.... :) thank you all again for all you do!


----------



## Brayr08

Hahahahaha!!! HW, freaking hilarious! Haha!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

rachael-yes, you can see "me" now....nothing special, lol. You are very pretty!

mirolee-hahahaha, no matter who is there, whats going on, hurt or not hurt, you get the deed done! lol Does she want to see grandchildren in the future from you two, then she shouldn't bother you or say anything! :rofl:


----------



## HWPG

I think we all need to remember this in the future and talk to our children about it; something like, "hi children, I would like to come visit. If this doesn't work for your ovulation/making me grand-babies, I can postpone til the following week." hehehehehh!


----------



## HWPG

ok! hi! yay Wednesday!
dtd again last night - poor guy... it's not that it's not good, it's that it's so awkward! 3 more days of this? at least his mom decided to come friday night instead of tonight... but we are still going to have to have quiet sex. Cant wait for the 2ww! Did i tell you guys that i am going to mexico the frist week in november? that will be exactly when i expect my period... or bfp.... so we'll see how that week goes!
how is everyone this morning? i tried to upload a picture of me/us but i got the same "security token missing" message. sorry! i will see what i can do....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HIIIIIIIIIIII!!!! Hope your awesome vacation has a wonderful bfp surprise for you! ;) 

I'm not sure what is going on or anything...the last 3 days (including today) my temps have been steady and I assumed I O the same day I got my pos opk...but ff isn't giving me crosshairs! SUPER ANNOYING! So I think I'm 3dpo...and if I am I have never had a cycle since I've been temping that would like likke this one...I've never had 3 steady temps in a row. Maybe a good sign? maybe I didn't O? I don't know. Grrrr....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh and the same day I got my pos opk....I was having a lot of right side pain! Like it was O pain!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ehh...i changed the O setting from advanced method (which is recommended and what I've always used) to "Research" method. And that gave me crosshairs. I guess I'll leave it this way. Jeez..I hope my temp starts going up soon.


----------



## laustiredttc

wow lots going on. 

Rachel, heather, love the pics :thumbup:

mirolee oh thats funny but not at the same time, poor guy, hope it heals quick and his mum dont give you too much grief. Also, wow mexico. Always wanted to go there, i'm sure you two will have a great time hun 

heather i wouldnt worry too much about the temp, they have a tendancy to change from time to time.

feel as though i am getting a little better. Have to get the hubby to help with a shower later so that should be fun. :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol, i bet he will like that Laura. Glad you are feeling better. I just find it so strange how after temping for i don't know 5 cycles...that this is different, but i suppose your right, it doesnt mean anything. Oh well. HAPPY HUMP DAY!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

ooooh i dont know, he doesnt like playing nurse at all. He says i'm too demanding lol, cheek of it!!!!!! he he


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, i'm sure it's been a little while since he got some...so it might turn him on! ;) haha.


----------



## laustiredttc

seriously if he comes near me he will need more than a nurse, i am in no state to be playing rubber ducky with him in the bathroom :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: <3 The things you girls say...I love it. You guys are great!


----------



## HWPG

hahah! you guys are too funny!
heather, it def looks like you O'd.... i'm sure the temps will go up. ohhh 3dpo! i'm jealous!
i'm excited and hopeful for mexico - just me, my mom, and my older sister are going - no OH! ha! and i wont test with them so i wont be testing until i get back, which will def be enough time... ok ok maybe i will bring 1 test with me, depends on timing... eek!


----------



## HWPG

oh btw, I love your family pic Heather!


----------



## HWPG

ok, i'm working on the avatar bit still, but if you click on "view public profile", i finally was able to get a picture in there....


----------



## HWPG

oh, i just checked out other profiles! you guys have the best hair cuts! occasionally mine is shorter, and RARELY i straighten it... but i could never have it too short or it would be '70s afro again! dont get me wrong, i love my curls, but i do envy those short haircuts!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks mirolee! do you have a fb account? if so, i will add you too if you message me your last name! When is your af due? When you get back will you already either have it or be late? ooh, I'm excited for you! Weren't you hoping to get a pos opk today or tomorrow? FX for you! Keep up the bd! :D I'll go check your profile pic now.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I've never had my hair this short..i was so scared to do it! But my hair was getting so damaged from coloring/highlights, straightening it, blow drying it....it needed cut off. I'm glad I did it and don't think I would go long again. Mine is pixie, it's a lot shorter in the back, like a few inches. Just wait until I get more of my family photo shoot pics back...you guys are gonna love them! :D


----------



## HWPG

so, today is cd15. neg opk this morning. i'm thinking it will be pos either fri or sat at this point, based on ewcm.... that would mean i could get my period between mon nov 5- to fri nov 9 (ha! all of damn vacation! grrr...) so if i dont get af and dont test until i get back, that would def put me past the "two week wait". it would be kinda great to get my bfp in mexico.... and my moms bday is nov 6, so that could be fun also.... but i'm certainly not getting any hopes up at this point! so yea, just waiting, still waiting....


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies i'm not on fb, never have been, personal choice, but ur pics look lovely :)

mirolee that sounds awesome hun, some girlie family time, :thumbup:

i know what you mean heather with the whole highlighting straightening the hair. Mine is long and i have always highlighted it, very very blonde. The last time i had it done i told my hairdresser exactly what i wanted and again she messed it up. So now for the first time since i was about 16 i have decided to go down the painful process of growing it out. Its horrible and i really want to get it coloured but i am going to hang on in there. Then start over and just keep it close to my natural colour which is a dark blonde/ light brown. phew..... the things us girls do hey :shrug:


----------



## laustiredttc

ps, ok so the shower thing wasnt as bad as i thought it was going to be. The worst part was taking off the dressings, ouch!!! :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww, well at least your all clean and refreshed! Always a nice feeling....time will heal. That's ok that you don't have fb...everyone is different. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

i know i just wanted to stay in the shower like, forever :) 

I remember when all of my friends were starting to go on fb and i just never bothered. In some ways i wish i was but then in others i'm really happy i'm not. 

So, ladies, what do you all have planned for the weekend? My dh suggested a marathon cinema session i was like, 'how bout a nice restaurant and you take me shopping for being such a good patient'. :devil:


----------



## HWPG

friday night: wait with anxiety for his mom to arrive. maybe have sex before she gets there, depending on the timing. go to bed early. saturday: go to farmers market. no real plans after that but i think a long, slow walk to avoid going home. saturday evening: watch movies with my honey in the house that is now free! sunday: pack for Mexico! and maybe cook a nice dinner.
ugh, can you tell i'm dreading her visit? why why why does she need to come? he is FINE!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sounds fun ladies... my hubby has to work friday and saturday. So, nothing is planned. My friend is having a candle party sunday night but not sure if ill go. My life is so boring... but if i didn't have kids i would be working and wishing i had kids. When I was working with my kids..i wanted to stay home with them and now i am. Isould be thankful. Not many moms out there who stay at home. I'm lucky and blessed but i get sooooo bored throughout the day. Oh well.


----------



## Brayr08

So much to catch up on! Heather, thank you for the compliment! You are very pretty yourself (love the new hair due by the way) and your girls are beautiful. 

Man Laura, you have it way worse than I did. I honestly don't remember it being that bad. Your's was probably slightly more invasive than mine was though. They really didn't have to do much with me. I hope you get to feeling much better soon.

Mirolee, I am SO jealous you are going to Mexico! Are you just staying at the resort the whole time or are you going to go see some ruins?

So, I am CD1 today, YEY!!! FINALLY! So Friday I get to start taking my clomid. I am so excited!!!
I have nothing planned for the weekend, which I am greatful for. Last weekend, I had a wedding (which is where my pic was taken) and before the wedding I had to do 2 ppl's hair, blah. Then Sunday, we spent most of the day at the inlaws (which was torture). So, I'm glad to be able to just STAY HOME!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

your welcome! it's always nice to relax. Thank you for that compliment also. I just added more pics from the family photo shoot on fb. I can't wait to see the rest when I get them. That is awesome you get to start the clomid on Friday before the weekend comes! FX really hard for you that this time it works for you and gives you a much deserved bfp!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey heather, you have a lovely family :) I hope that you have a nice relaxing weekend 

mirolee i get on with the in-laws but tbh i am happy they live so far away because they still drive me stir crazy lol. I hope you have a wonderful time in mexico, lots of sun, sea, sand and some mojito's :happydance:

rachel, great news for starting clomid fri, i'm keeping my fingers crossed tightly for you hun :hugs: yeah i think it was bit invasive, when i took dressing off last night i was surprised to see that it looked as if they actually went through the belly button. I tell ya girls when i do get pregnant i hope i have a natural birth because i really dont like the thought of anymore scalpels coming near me :(

Got up this morning and feeling quite sick, eugh... i am sick of this now just want the feeling to go away!!!!! I have to travel back up north next weekend for a very good friends wedding party and i just hope i am fine by then!!!! Sooooo tired today so just gonna take it easy. I look like scary mary right now :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Laura :hugs: I had a csection with my 2nd daughter....i was up walking the next day or 2 days after...it was painful but not too bad, I had my meds :) I would do it again. The experience of a csection for me, I prefer over natural child birth like I had with my first. Everyones pain toleration is different though. Hope you have fun at the wedding and are better by then to enjoy it. Im sure you look fine. :) The worst I've ever looked was probably in the hospital after having my kids. Can't do my hair, not really any makeup...ugh.


----------



## laustiredttc

i guess its just because i have never had an op before and i really dont like what i'm feeling now but ob i never been preg so not experienced a natural child birth. I guess though when the time comes whatever happens, happens and i will be more than happy because i will finally have my liccle miracle. :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yeppers! it doesn't matter...nothing compares to seeing that little one for the first time. All the pain goes away! <3 One day hun...one day it will be your turn. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

hi!
heather, your temp is up, yay! you must feel better about that :)
i am cd16 - neg opk this am. we were unable to seal the deal last night... too akwkard and clumsy.... but tonight and tom and hopefully sat. plus we got 2 in a row in (mon and tues) so missing last night wasnt too bad. i think the opk will be pos tomorrow.... woo hoo! feeling positive! just keep swimming, just keep swimming....


----------



## HWPG

on a side note, i've been looking online at oldnavy.com and their maternity clothes are super cute - agh! i want some of the clothes becuase they look so comfy and pretty... and then i get all depressed and close the window ASAP. what is wrong with me? and to top it off, i work at a company with ~2000 employees, so there are pregger women everywhere i turn - lunch, hallway, meetings. it's depressing. (i know, i dont know any of their stories or struggles or anything, yadda yadda) i still get excited and depressed by it in the same moment. i'm silly. and maybe hormonal :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks heather, staying positive :)

Mirolee great stuff hope you get your pos opk tomorrow or soon. Have lots of fun :sex:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you stalker, you! lol yes, i feel better now that my temp is up more! haha... get the bding girl, don't miss this month! This is IT!!! :) There's nothing wrong with looking ;) If you never looked before, maybe it's a sign...which means, soon you will need some maternity clothes. Hope you get your pos opk tomorrow. I'm getting lonely here in my 2ww. Before I know it I will be testing and you guys will just be starting your wait. I hope this is my last 2ww ever! :)

cd18 today and 4dpo. 5 or 6 days at least til testing which would be tues the 30th or wed the 31st. ooh!!! Yes, I will wait and test on Halloween!! If it's a bfp... i can say HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!! to me!! lol


----------



## HWPG

hahaha! i totally stalked!


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee, I both love and hate looking at maternity clothes. I get excited to wear them, but then get depressed when I realized it's likely I never will. Bummer...:nope:
Anyways, have you gotten your positive OPK yet?

How you feeling Heather? Any symptom spotting yet? 

How are YOU feeling Laura? I forgot they went through my belly button too. They used this glue type stuff to close it. My incision farther down is about 1 1/2 cm long, how big is yours?

I get to start my clomid today! Yey! And I am SO ready to be done with my period! I have been spotting since O day (so, for 18 days or so). Yuck! Anyways, hope you all are having a good Friday!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I haven't noticed anything really...a few cramps..that's about it. With all of my pregnancies I never really noticed anything different. So, I am not expecting out of the ordinary. 5 more days til testing!

Laura-hope your feeling even better!

Mirolee-hope your mil visit goes by fast! ;) get that extra dose of bd in!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls cheers, yes feeling a little better today. Gonna have a glass of wine with the dh tonight and just continue relaxing.

Rachel, i have three. One in my belly button, one on bikini line and one to the left were they removed the endo from the left ovary. TBH there all really small. The one in belly button i cant see. The one to the left is bout a centimetre and the one on bikini line is about the same size as yours. I am really glad though as i had horrible images of them being huge haha

Great news on the clomid as well hun and fx you do it this month hun.

Heather i hope the tww is treating you well. :hugs: Bring on that :bfp: girl!!

Mirolee hope the mil hurries the hell outta there to leave you to feel excited about your vacation :)


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
busy morning - OH had a drs appt this morning on the foot - swelling is more general now, little sausage foot, hehe, but looking better. OH is feeling down about being immobile, he's SUPER active so this is a major blow, but oh well. MIL decided to come tomorrow (saturday) and i'm not even sure if she is staying the night or not.... but hey, at least we have tonight together. neg opk this morning, expected, so i think (hope!) tomorrow is the day! oy vey, this wait is longer than the 2ww! 
heather, eek! 5 days! it seems so soon!
laura, glad you are on the mend.
rachael, i'm excited for you and clomid. i'm anxious to hear how it goes for you. my mom had to take clomid for me and my younger sister. it worked like a charm!
i'm excited for all you ladies and the progress you're making!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm getting scared of this hurricane sandy coming to hit the east coast. I grew up in northeastern pennsylvania and a year ago they had a bad storm (i think from hurricane irene) and it flooded bad. I now livein northwestern pennsylvania right by the ohio border. It can still reach to where i'm at if both models are right and come inland early next week. I am going to talk to the husband about buying a generator...we have all electric and i think we should have a backup anyways, so we have heat, keep ourfood good in the refrigerator and kids wouldn't be bored without tv, etc. I'm sure it will come in handy. Husband will probably just say, nothing is going to happen. Well, we could buy it and if we don't use it.. return it! lol


----------



## HWPG

oh Heather - good luck! my sister lives in Philly so i told her to definitely get supplies; looks like they are going to get hit bad. i am unsure how to feel at this point; we live in southern maine and some forecasts say it's going to be bad, others say not-so-bad. i will make sure to do groceries this weekend! thank you for the reminder!
PS. dont forget your hpt!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i have 3 ic tests...i want a frer. I want to stock up on some stuff also. So, I will w rite it on the list! Thanks for the reminder yourself. Hope your family stays safe and it doesn't get real bad for our families or anyone for that matter.


----------



## HWPG

i forgot to tell you ladies - today is Halloween at my work, so everyone brings their kids in from 3-5pm for trick-or-treating. talk about cuteness overload, it's crazy! my nephew (and sister and BIL) are coming also - i'm excited!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh guys i hope you stay safe over there! We dont ever get anything like that over here. Seriously the most we come to anything like that is flooding and even then its no where near as bad. I think i would freak so i really admire you ladies for your guts!!!!

Mirolee i hope the oh gets better soon! Maybe the mil wont bother visiting fx he he Hope your gearing up for mexico :happydance: Good luck for your pos opk tomoz

Heather its amazing how quick its come around again. I am truly truly keeping my fx for you hun and i hope that this is def it for ya :hugs:

Howz things going rachel?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Laura! I hope this is it also. I can't wait for you to start your clomid cycle. I hope this is it for Mirolee, Rachael and the very first time you try it. :) Went to walmart today...stocked up on canned goods and stuff for if the power goes out. Gota 3pk of first response early result tests. Can't wait for Wednesday! I will be tempted tuesday but I sooo wanna test on Halloween! Bring it on! It's sooo weirdthis month, usually my temps are all wacky and in the higher 97's but they have been pretty steady since O....maybe a good sign? Hope so! Nothing else new to report. Check with you all tomorrow! That would stink if my power did go out and I did test on Halloween, I wouldn't be able to tell you guys the news! Hopefully, good news.


----------



## Maybell17

Hey guys! Need some 2ww buddies! My husband and I just started TTC our first child this month. I'm only 6dpo and have not noticed any symptoms until today. I noticed mild lower abdomen pain while running earlier, indigestion (which I've never had), and bb's are sore to touch. Not expecting much because this is our first try but crossing my fingers!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey heather i cant wait until wednesday, woo hoo. Bring on that :bfp: huni :thumbup:

Have a safe flight mirolee, catch ya soon hun :)

Welcome to the thread Maybell :hi: hopefully you wont have too many tww till your :bfp: good luck hun fx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:howdy: maybell! good luck to you! :dust: to you! Welcome to our thread.


----------



## Maybell17

Thank you all! Good luck to you guys as well!


----------



## HWPG

Morning ladies.
Flight is not til next week, although I'd love to be going right now. My body is f-ing with me and I don't know what to think. I had a stupid long cycle in July/August... Could that be happening again? Neg opk this morning, but temp jumped up a little bit, like post Ov. Why? Wth? I hate ttc, my stupid body, etc. At least we got quality bd in; not every day like I wanted but every other day. I'm never going to get pregnant. 
MIL was here yesterday for three hours. FYI, it takes her two hours each way to get here. She is pretty rude and doesn't talk to me, just thru OH to me. It was..."ok". Which is probably as good as it's going to get. 
Heather, I really hope this is it for you. Really really do.
Welcome maybell! GL! 
I'm off to take care of broken ankle man. He is soooo whiney .... But I love him!


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless hun well at least she wasnt there that long. Hope the oh gets his ankle sorted soon. Its suckey about the neg opk hun. Just keep testing i'm sure it will happen soon :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee...hope the hubs gets better soon...yes, at least she wasn't there too long. Do you happen to save your opks to watch the color and see if they get darker or whatever. Didn't you get your pos opk like cd19, you aren't there yet are you? It will happen soon girl. Chin up and smile.


----------



## HWPG

Thanks ladies. Today is cd19, and (tmi) I have had very fertile cm today. I dunno, maybe pos opk tomorrow? Or later this week? We're still DTD, covering our bases. Yes, I do usually keep my opk on the counter for a little while, come back and check it, and sometimes I think if I just STARE at it hard enough, that will make it get darker. Haha. I guess time will tell; maybe I missed O and my temp will go up anyways! The joke will be on me!


----------



## HWPG

Ps. Damn, heather, that is good memory! I had to look it up!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey mirolee i know what you mean. I do that with the hpt. I'm like c'mon damn it, show me that second line........NOW!!!!!!!!!! Anger is never the answer haha i'm nearly resorting to doing naked dances in the rain just to get a positive :haha: Don't worry hun i'm sure you will get your pos opk very very soon :hugs:

Heather, i'm sooooooo excited for wed, cant wait hun :happydance:

Rachel, were are ya girl? How you getting on with the clomid?

Going into town today to pick up a few things for the weekend. Got my long time friends wedding party to go to up north so will get to see some family as well. Got the dress, just need.......oh lets see, shoes, make-up, jewellery erm what else can i get to make me feel better.......haha Joking just some shoes will do..... ok maybe some make-up as well :devil:

How you guys getting on over there? I heard its bout to hit new york? Are you all ok?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee..thanks, sometimes my memory is bad haha. I just thought about it and let you know. I had my fertile mucuous for a few days before I got my pos. Very soon you wil get it, i'm sure.

laura-i can't wait either. 2 more days!!! :) like i've said before, we are under a high wing warning and suppose to have sustained wind from 30-50mph with occasional gusts up to 70. That is in effect from noon today to 4pm tomorrow. If power goes out, i'm sure it will be tonight when i'm sleeping when the winds will be worse or in the morning. So, but I forgot, I have my cell phone I can use to get on it and contact you guys and let you know my test results if power does go out.

rachael-yes, where you at?? you on your clomid then? hope everything is alright. I hope you aren't close to the lakeshore. If so, I hope you stay safe!


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies.
i am so upset i'm near tears - what is going on inside of me? why did i not get a pos opk? you know, it wouldnt be so bad if i werent leaving for a week, but what if my body postpones Ov until then? then i have no chance.... it's all just so frustrating, especially becuase i was just starting to feel like i had a handle on my fertility signs. :( and while OH has been two-thumbs-up on sticking to his half of the deal, the sex has been... not as interesting or fun or romantical as normal - due to lack of mobility and awkwardness. i'm just grouchy ALL OVER! *sigh* Will keep you all posted....


----------



## HWPG

(now that my pity post is over) -
Heather, 2 more days! stay safe and inside. are schools closed by you yet?
Laura, it is not too bad here in Maine just yet. windy, high surf/tide. They have early school closings and no school tomorrow, but that doesnt effect me. I am running a stability experiment all week so i have to come in no matter what.
Rach, how are feeling? Dont you wish you had a little wand to check out your ovaries while on Clomid? i bet we all wish we had that wand!
maybell, anything new to report?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no, my daughter went to school today.... she will probably be there all day and i am thinking they will close tomorrow maybe? guess it depends...they even have school in a foot of snow. not windy yet...but she's a coming.

oh mirolee...i'm sooooo sorry. the mucus has to be abig part of the sign...i bet you will get your pos within the next few days. i pray you do and not when your gone...just do the best you can and bd until you leave. fx hun, good luck.

how are you doing maybell? i'm one dpo ahead of you...when do you plan on testing?>


----------



## HWPG

this is what i posted today in "you know you're ttc when..." : .... when he thinks he warmed you up, but you know it's just PreSeed ;) (but dont tell him, 'cause why ruin the moment?!)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Sorry I've been MIA...So, anyways, hows the weather Heather? We've had major crazy wind advisories. I thought my house was going to blow over last night. Also, SO excited for you to test Wednesday! Any signs of AF? Hope not!

Mirolee, I'm sorry your body's being annoying. Why can't our bodies just cooperate and do what we want? Hopefully you'll O before you leave.

Laura-Hope you had fun shopping! I know it's definetly one of my favorite pass times.

Okay, so, today I am CD6, I still have tonight and tomorrow night of taking my clomid and this morning probably around 10, I go to the bathroom (TMI warning...) and I notice a lot of ewcm on my undies and when I wiped there was a HUGE glob of it on the tissue (the female body is so gross:blush:). I haven't had really anymore like that when I wipe, but my undies are litterly soaked through. I don't remember ever having enough that it soaked through my frick'n underwear! So, I'm definetly bding tonight. I was going to wait to start taking my OPK's until Wednesday, but I'm thinking I'll do it tomorrow. I'm also feeling like I'm having O cramps. What the crap?!:haha: Well, I guess we'll see what happens. Geesh...


----------



## laustiredttc

oh mirolee i know its a bit crap atm, what with oh hurt ankle and you waiting for pos opk. But try keep ya chin up huni, i am very very sure it will be soon. Also everyone has a bit of a patch were the bd is bit so so rather than ohhh oh!! Everything will work out sweetie i promise :hugs:

Glad you ladies are ok over there, keep me updated.

Oh, got a great pair of shoes today but they are sky scrapers. I mean i am like a whole 5 inches taller. (i'm only 5ft) Prob going to break my neck in them but oh well, they are bootiful :)


----------



## Brayr08

I LOVE tall shoes! Glad to hear you had a successful shopping trip.


----------



## laustiredttc

Woo Hooooooo Rachel yeah thats great huni :happydance: Hope you have lots of fun fun fun :sex: Glad that your safe hun as well :thumbup:


----------



## HWPG

hahaha you girls make me laugh, thank you! 
rachael, i am also fascinated/think our bodies are gross! when i get ewcm, i'm like "awesome! oh, that's icky...." - but i totally understand what you mean, esp about feeling extra fertile....


----------



## laustiredttc

Do ya know girls i havent had fertile ewcm for ages. I would take your fertile mucous rachel anyday lol i'm gross sorry :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

ps think i'm going to buy the preseed again for bd time. Anything to help right?


----------



## HWPG

um... whoops.. cut myself off, doh!
anyways, GL with the BD and clomid and EWCM and the other acronyms! (PS. i'm sorry if i mess up your name spelling each time; i'm not great at that....)
laura, i love shoes also! although i couldnt wear 5 inchers - that is impressive. i have literally purchased shoes that i have one time for one event.
thanks for the encouragment - i'd be crazy without yous!


----------



## HWPG

i love love love preseed and softcups. they are not doing enough advertising for that stuff. although the softcups are a bit of a tight fit and scratch me a little on the inside if i'm not careful when taking it out.... but to go the day without oozing? TOTALLY worth it!


----------



## laustiredttc

i have been trying the softcups hun but for some reason i still leak with them? Maybe i am putting them in wrong? Will still use them though as it isnt as much as if i didnt use them.


----------



## laustiredttc

Think my computer is having a meltdown. Just posted but it not come up. Euck.... it did this a little while ago. Why does technology have to malfunction around me!


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh, nope..... as soon as i post that one it pops up. :growlmad:


----------



## Brayr08

I feel something that feels like leakage, but I'm pretty sure it's just preseed. Do you still have a big puddle of white gew in the soft cup when you pull it out?


----------



## HWPG

my (soft)cup is full and runneth over (when removed). the first time i thought i put it in wrong, but found out hte next morning that it was ok (gross and full!). you really cant push down at all - even to finish peeing - cause then you get leakage. and i have to be a little careful about pulling it out - once i flung the goo onto my pants because i was in too much of a hurry, ha! oh, sorry, that tmi and a little gross, :blush: but seriously, who else can i tell my softcup stories to? :) thanks ladies!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok geez gals...lots to catch up on.

rachael-weather is rainy, little windy so far. Still got power. Umm...no signs of af. Hope I don't at all. I am cd22 today, 8dpo. I will be 10dpo Wed. I am kind of anxious tomaybe try testing tomorrow? We'll see. That is great to have a big glob of mucus...the month before I got preggo with my last, I was cd13 and had a big glob when i wiped and had it on my undies. I know it wasn't O day, so still bd after tonight even. I can't believe already, only cd6? i hope this is your cycle! :hugs: fx.

Laura-I love shoes, I love shopping, I love makeup, I love looking pretty even if I stay at home all dayand don't go anywhere. I never really use to be this way but I wish I would've done it earlier. lol Glad you had fun! You should post a nice pic after the wedding. ;)

I love you gals so much. I wish you were closer so we could do stuff together. :( 

Anyways...Mirolee,still hope you get your pos opk asap. Has your hubby ever got a sa? I hope he has enough for daily bding!


----------



## laustiredttc

softcups, goo, ewcm, bd'ing, mens white stuff, wheelbarrows to the living room, wet panties and everything else that goes with it. I wouldnt want to share it with anyone else. You girls are amazing and i feel i could tell you ladies anything.

Will try heather to post one. Actually will try to remember to get a pic to post. I always forget to take a camera and my phone is, for lack of a better word, 'poo'. I wish we were all closer as well. Would be great to grab a coffee and some lunch and have a girlie gab. :hugs: all around.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh, ps about make-up. Remember when i tried the soy and ended up looking like the elephant woman. Well the hives resulted in a scar on my forehead which is actually quite deep. So got some camoflauge make-up today as well to see if i can cover it. I hope so, i just cant believe that i scarred myself taking something i knew really nothing about :dohh: will NOT be repeating that mistake anytime soon!!!


----------



## HWPG

no pos opk. no SA. no nothing anything. :( we have talked about doing a SA in jan (giving it 1 year off bc).... i hope we dont have to! [sigh, having a bad day....]


----------



## Brayr08

I really hope you don't get to the one year mark Mirolee. It is especially depressing b/c at that point b/c you are officially deemed "infertile". BOO! This whole thing sucks! Im sorry any of you are having to go through it.

Also, holy crap wind! I'm not so sure Michigan isn't having a mini hurricane of it's own! I'm shocked we haven't lost power yet. I live in the country, so it seems every time there is a slight breeze our power goes out.

Laura, I can't believe it left a scar! Our babies better appreciate everything we go through to get them here.

So, for the first time ever, I did an internal mucus check & my fingers came out 
completely covered & the mucus was really strechy. Maybe I'm just getting geared up to O in a couple of days. Damn it all, I'm getting excited again. I always tell myself that this cycle, I'm going to be realistic & not get excited. HA! What a joke.


----------



## Brayr08

So, question, do/have any of you check your cervix position?


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry, I'm apparently post happy tonight...

So, I think I just hit a new low in TTC...I just googled images of ewcm...Just to make sure I'm not crazy. Let me tell ya...I think I will be haunted by those images the rest of my life. ; ) No, but really, they were helpful, but yuck!


----------



## HWPG

oh bray, you have me laughing! 
again, my ewcm is distinct and good, but i have never googled it, and now you've confirmed i dont have to. i try to check my CP but i just dont know what i'm doing. not sure what bit is what in there.... so if you figure it out, maybe you can give me a lesson! ha!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

morning! i caved and tested, bfn to me...but i still have hopes only because it feels my bbs are a little sore and my temp is same as yesterday and tmi but lastnight i had these 3 little burps and they made me throw up in my mouth a little, sorry gross i know, just trying to notice things odd....chart is looking great to me if you ask me. Probably setting myself up for disaster since I've thought my chart looked better than a previous one. I guess i will test again tomorrow, but if bfn again i will wait, cuz i only have 2 more. We'll see what my temp is again in the morning. Glad you're all safe. We never lost power but the wind got crazy. Daughter has school so must not be any trees down or water across roads. Hope you all have a great day. My little one was sick lastnight with a fever and everytime she drinks, she can't keep it down. (This has happened before)...joys of being a mom. Might be a doctor visit in the future.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh Mirolee hang on in there hun, there is light at the end of the tunnel just keep moving forwards.

Rachel great news on the ewcm, now bring on that :bfp:

Heather your not out hun, not even close. Still keeping fx for ya girl.

Dont even know what cd i am. Not been checking cbfm, not doing opk's. Just relaxing till i get my period. Not bd around O this month as i had my op the same day. Next month will be getting busy :)


----------



## HWPG

hi!
we weathered the storm just fine; no power loss, although my mom lost power and she's ~10 mins from us. cd435 for me - hehe, jk, just feels that way - just cd21 actually. still doing opks, good thing i bought 50 i.c's! temp is still low, like pre-Ov, so i'm hoping in the next 3 days.... heather, i had thought about the dtd every day thing with sperm - you're right, we dont know the quality of his soldiers, but to be honest, we cant keep up the every day thing anyways, so sometimes it happens twice in a row, but more commonly it's every other day. i'm hoping that is enough; everything i've read said that it should be enough. neg opk again this morning - and at this point, i cant tell if the line is getting darker, like gearing up to Ov, or not. i def have a line, it's just not positive. sorry about the bfn but it's still way early; and having to be up with your youngest must have taken a toll on your sleep. rach, you had me cracking up last night! glad to hear your environment is so hospitable! laura, wish i had a little bit of your relaxation... esp with my Ov delay, i could use a little bit of a laid back approach. saturday! saturday i'll be swimming up to the bar in the pool - at least i'll be able to drink in Mexico, woot woot! thank as always for the support and encouragement.


----------



## Brayr08

I got a pos OPK this morning and when I pulled my soft cup out this morning, the left overs were pink, which makes me think I maybe did O since I spotted the day of O last month. When I tried to feel my cervix, it felt like it was really high and maybe open, but I'm just guessing. I'm w/you Mirolee, I have no idea what's going on down there. hehe We bd last night, but I don't know how good of quality his swimmers were since it's been a while since we've had sex. Also, when I pulled out my stick for the OPK, I didn't think the line looked dark enough, but I think the reader just checks for a certain level of that hormone to give a pos. I'll just pee on the test tomorrow without the reader and see if the line is lighter or darker. I guess I'll just keep temping and see what happens. I'm not really expecting a whole lot this month. I think it may just take a cycle for the clomid to get me regulated. We'll see.


----------



## HWPG

bray, a few things to keep in mind: the electronic reader is different than the by-eye sticks. the lines def do not need to be darker to get a positive. HURRAY on the pos opk (cant believe you got yours before me, damn you woman!)!!!! even if his swimmers werent the Lochte's of the fleet, at least there will be some in the tunnel waiting. get another bd in tonight, and tomorrow girl! i'm SO jealous! and last, did it hurt to take the softcup out? cause i get a little pink also, but i think it's cause it scrapes the sides a bit.... what a short cycle! how exciting! did i mention i'm jealous!???? :)


----------



## Brayr08

It's not the most comfortable thing to take out and when I use them multiple times, I do feel like the rubber or something is irritating me. 
I sort of wish I hadn't got my pos yet. I'm afraid that unless the clomid made my follicles grow super fast, I'm not going to have anything that's viable. Oh well. We'll bd tonight and tomorrow night (which reminds me, I need more soft cups!) and then go every other day until I see a temp shift. I get to start taking my supositories on Thursday twice a day. Yipee...I've heard they can be quite messy. I wish I could use my magic wand to see what was going on up there (my magic wand is usually a wand with a condom on it filled with blue goo that they stick up my hoo-haa to see how many follicles I have and how big they are). I HATE not knowing!!! And girl, I'm sure you'll get your pos soon. Your follicle is just getting nice and fat with a nice ripe juicy egg for the OH's :spermy: to penitrate and make you a mama.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok i'm in the middle of eating lunch and i just feel sick. :( I hope it's a good thing and i hope tomorrow shows me something. 

YAY! Rachael...that's awesome! I just can't get over how short your cycles are and O so early! Can the clomid work that quick? You just started it on Friday and today is Tuesday? I hope it works for you, I don't know what it is suppose to help with, but whatever it is....FX!!!

Mirolee-jealous your going on vacation. My mom lost power as well, but she is 6 hours from me. Well, your next for opk. FX for you as well.

cd23 today,9dpo...i am sooo ready to see 2 lines. Hopefully tomorrow. I wish I wouldn't have tested today...


----------



## Brayr08

The clomid is supposed to give you a better quality egg/s and the suppositories are supposed to give you a better environment so you don't miscarry early. Basically.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh and mama, maybe feeling sick is a good thing? Hopefully you aren't getting what your daughter had. Hopefully you've got a baby in there making you feel yucky.


----------



## HWPG

i hope your sickness is a good sign heather, but i did think you were going to say you were sick at our posts, hahah! close one! tomorrow cant be here soon enough!
i also wish i could see my follies. and poke them. and get them to come out! i'm lol-ing that you used "juicy egg" and "penetrate" in the same sentence... because i am 14 years old.... yea, those softcups are awesome, but in order to be awesome they are might huge. and crinkly. have you noticed that? i still blush after we dtd and i'm putting it in and it's liek "KKKRKRKRRRKKKRKKRKKKKKK!!!!!". i think it might have a microphone hidden in there somewhere 'cause it seems so loud....:haha: oh i am silly today...


----------



## Brayr08

I like that you liked my wordage...I'm 14 too, so it's okay. :) They are loud! I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels that way. DH usually doesn't say anthing, but it is sort of embarrising and I feel like I have to put my whole freaking hand up there (okay, I really can't fit my whole hand into my vag) just to get it where it's supposed to sit. The things we do...


----------



## NewandNervous

Hi ladies

Im 1DPO today i think!

Got a + OPK on saturday am and sunday am so im guessing i ov'd sunday evening or monday. Does this sound right? We managed to BD on saturday and monday so fingers crossed!

Looking forward to symptom spotting!:happydance:


----------



## HWPG

welcome NandN! good luck! youll get lots of tips and support and laughter here :)


----------



## HWPG

i am laughing in the lab and the boys are looking at me and i could never explain that i'm laughing about your post, Bray! oh my! 
i am still having fertile mucous. yum. getting it done tonight, boo-ya.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok now....welcome nandn! good luck to you and FX!! :dust: 

That sick feeling I had did not last long at all. I finished eating...lol. 

Softcups, yes I wonder if they really work for me. I don't know. Worked for other people, why would anyone be different? Messy but to me feel like they trap all the sperm and none can swim out of it. What I did this timewas wait 30 mins or an hour with hips elevated and then put the cup in and laydownall night with it in. Standing up I don't think helps, soI won't use them again if we ever bd in the am.

Rachael-I have to take progesterone suppositiories after I find out I'm preggo up until around 14 weeks. Expensive! I hate them, I have to do 2 a day! Before I go to bed and when I wake up. I pray tomorrow is it...but maybe it will still be too early...maybe I should wait? I don't know what to do....i guess my temp will make my decision in the morning. Oh gals....This has to be it, please!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Let's get it on, Mirolee! lol Have fun!


----------



## HWPG

hahaha, so much laughing! so much staring from men in my lab! if they only knew....


----------



## HWPG

permission to brag about my Mexico trip?


Spoiler
we just booked this for monday! https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...g_Cozumel_Race-Cozumel_Yucatan_Peninsula.html


----------



## HWPG

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR! Who just got a pos opk? Good thing I test twice a day!


----------



## Brayr08

Woohoo lady! So excited for you!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Awesomeness! We told you. Definately time to get it on tonight! get him girl!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

lol you girls just crack me up big time!

Mirolee, woot woot, big brass band playing we are the champions. :dance: great news hun, now quick go get lots of :sex: in :thumbup:

Heather sending lots of pos vibes your way today hun, fx, legs, arms, eyes crossed for ya hun. C'mon girl bring that :bfp: home :hugs:

Rachel, yey you got your pos opk as well. woooo hoooo you go get at it as well hun :)

Gosh lots of positives ladies. I'm feeling the positivity in the room right now :friends:

welcome N&N :hi: let us know how the SS goes :)

Just packing my bits n bobs today ready for travelling which has now been brought forward to tomorrow. Feeling good today, no pain and i think the stitches are desolving nicely :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's great laura that your healing niceley and on the track to recovery and one day closer to clomid and ttc again with a good outlook on things. 

:( bfn to me again.... i don't understand. Really can it be early? The ONLY time I tested early when I was pregnant was last time and I got my positive 10dpo, which is today for me now. I always waited til I was due with my girls. I feel I'm out only because of this, I don't know if it is too early for ME? so, cd24 and think it might be a short month this month since my longest lp has been 12 and I O on cd14..so that would put me at af coming cd27, saturday. I am not testing again now until saturday I guess. My temping chart is the best it's ever looked....I'm so confused.


----------



## HWPG

oh heather, i'm sorry it was neg this morning. your chart really does look great! it could still be too early... 
laura, glad to hear you are healing! it will make the weekend away much better for you.
afm, have you heard? pos opk last night! but a question: how many hours after that pos opk should you have sex? cause it was MANY hours for us - like 6p test, 1am sex.... it was a frustrating night.... but my temp was still low this morning, so maybe we got it in before the egg released. lots of Ov pain on my left side also. we'll bd again tonight, and maybe once more tomorrow.... then i'm off to vacation and a fast TWW!


----------



## HWPG

one more question: if we have sex at 1am, do i put "am" or "pm" on my FF chart?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hmm...i'd put pm. since you have a pos opk recorded for yesterday. Up to you though. Just in time before your vacation, awesome.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

and your suppose to O 12-36 hrs sometime after that pos opk....in my exception this cycle, I got neg opk the night before, the day of O I had pos opk like 11:30am and I O before midnight obviously cuz mytemp shifted next morning. Tomorrow Im sure you wlil see your rise. Good luck!


----------



## HWPG

thanks for the reassurance heather! i had a neg opk in the morning, pos by the evening. but since my temp didnt go up this morning, i'm hoping it's happening RIGHT now! surprising, since the last 3 cycles i O'd quite quickly (in the 12 hour range). our bodies are so unpredictable (and annoying and frustrating and amazing). !!! happy halloween!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well, since your saying your having pain on left side....i'm sure it is. After I got my pos opk around 11:30, a few hours later I was having horrible pain on my right side.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry you got a BFN this morning Heather. :( I hope that maybe it just took it a little longer to implant than last time and that's why you haven't got a pos yet.

So I called my FS yesterday b/c I was really concerned about the ewcm and the pos OPK and the fact that I was only CD7 at the time and basically they said to count it as my POS and to start taking my supositories twice a day (once every 12 hours) on Friday. I POAS this morning and the line was lighter. The nurse was going to notify my doctor about everything, so that if I don't get pregnant this month, maybe they can come up with another plan. It just made me feel better to call them instead of feeling like I was guessing. Also, I didn't use soft cups last night or preseed. Honestly, I think that if we're going to get pregnant, it's going to be from Monday night since that's when I had all the signs. We'll bd tonight and maybe tomorrow. My temp hasn't went up any, so maybe I really didn't ovulate. Grrr...I really, really hate this.


----------



## HWPG

i'm glad you called your FS, rachael. it's always good to get an expert opinion about stuff, even when you know everything there is to know about your body. it's also cool that you are temping - are you using FF?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you aren't using the digital opks anymore? just to make sure it's negative? but your suppose to count the firsttime anyways....hun, don't fret about your temp yet...one cycle i got my pos and my temp didn't go until 2 days later...so just keep an eye on it, don't worry. And you know what....I have a good feeling about you this time getting your bfp. I really think the cloid is what you need to O and I really think you need the progesterone to keep the pregnancy hormone thing going. FX super tight for you and hope this is it.

I really hope you're right, Rachael. I have read every pregnancy is different and implantation can happen at different times. I read 6-10 is average and I r ead somewhere first response for 10dpo, only 30 some percent got a positive. I'm just going to wait a few days and see what my temp does and see if Inotice any bigger symptoms. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Brayr08

I am actually using countdowntopregnancy.com. I thought about putting my info in FF too, just to compare, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. 

I did use the digi this morning, but it came up negative. I pulled the stick out to compare it to yesterday and it was considerably lighter (if my memory is correct). Thanks for that Heather. I hope this is my month. It sucks, I should find out if I'm pregnant or not right around the time of DH bday and Thanksgiving, which both occasions mean I'm going to have to see my preggo SIL for the first time since I found out. So, if I'm NOT pregnant, it's going to making seeing them even worse. I think I've decided to bring a book to Thanksgiving/DH bday party and just sit in a room by myself and read to avoid them. They're all probably going to hate me and think I'm selfish, but I don't care. I'm not strong enough right now to put on a happy face and pretend I'm excited for them. Oh well, I guess if they have a problem with my attitude, they can just bite me.:haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

when is your hubby's birthday? mine is on thanksgiving this year...i was born on thanksgiving also. 

you have a right to avoid people...i know it's hard putting on a "i'm so happy for you, but leave me alone" face. Let's just take one day at a time and deal with it as it comes. For now, focus on you! :)


----------



## HWPG

bray, if this is my month (oh please, and for everyone else here!) i will be due on OH birthday! but let's not get excited now.... been down that path before.... i agree, bring a book, sudoku, nintendo DS. people will deal with it.


----------



## HWPG

so i've been browsing this site and came across a thread about "what to do with pubic hair?" (during pregnancy and delivery). it is so funny! here is one line from a post that had me laughing: "I see so many moos each day I don't really put a face to the muff if you know what I mean!" hahaha, one less thing to worry about, i suppose, 'cause it definitely crossed my mind!


----------



## HWPG

I hope this is all our month!


----------



## HWPG

hi hi hi! i am practically bouncing off the walls!
Ovulation, check! glad to get the over with before vacation. running around today doing last minute errands and packing. the next 5 weeks are going to be crazy! so i'm 1dpo, mama is 11dpo, bray is 3dpo, yes? any word from Maybell or N&N? i wont be testing until i return from Mexico, if i do... we shall see! FX to us!


----------



## Brayr08

HW I hope this is all of our months too...or at least one of us! Geesh...

So, my FS called me back today (wasn't really expecting them to call) and they're telling me that most likely I did not ovulate this week. I guess the clomid can cause the ewcm and the false pos OPK..grrr...So, I'm supposed to continue taking my OPK's to see if I get another surge. If I don't get one sometime next week, I'm supposed to call them. They wanted me to come in on Monday for an ultra sound, but of course, I can't take off work, so there isn't much they can tell me for sure. It's weird, b/c my temp went up this morning. I guess we'll just bd everyother day (like normal) and see if I get another positive. I am just so annoyed right now with everything. 

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rachael-how much did your temp go up...it has to go up a certain amount to be considered a thermal shift for confirming O...but anyways I'm sorry and look on the bright side, let's hope you did O yet, give that clomid plenty of time to work it's wonders and let's hope you get another smiley next week! 

used an ic test this morning instead of frer and I didn't see anything at first....much later I looked and I seen 2 lines BUT i don't know if it was an evap again like last time I used one and seen 2 lines. Then I accidentally scraped it and and i can't look at it anymore so threw it away. This time the line seemed much more noticeable than the evap I had before. But if it didn't show up within that 5 minutes it was most likely an evap :( *sigh*...i'll see what my temp is in the am and maybe test again with an ic? I'm trying to save my last frer til saturday when I'm due.

Mirolee-have fun, it will go by fast! Can't wait to hear from you when you get back, which will be? (the date) So I can eagerly stalk this site, waiting for you! HAHA Glad you got all that done and over with, so you don't have to worry the whole time you're gone.

Yes, Maybell and NandN, how are you guys?

Laura-hope all is well!:)


----------



## HWPG

ok, so i'm traveling tomorrow, friday, nov 2 thru saturday, nov 10. i think i'll be home sat night on the 10th, but that could be sunday - you know how travel can be! i am glad to be on vaca this week, it will be at least the first week of the TWW fly by. that means that when you get your BFP on saturday, heather, i wont know for a week! ah! 
prenatals - packed. sunscreen - packed. camera - packed. ready! and i still have another whole day..... PS. permission to ask a potentially dumb question? (i have the WORST memory) - what happened to Snizuitz?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ya know, I dont know...I hope all is well with her though. It seems new people will come and not return. At least we have each other! :hugs:

Mirolee-you're talking like I am going to get a bfp saturday! lol....I don't think it's going to happen, sorry to say. I just feel like it won't. If you have a cell phone, I can text you! haha


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

used my frer this morning like a dumb dumb....thinking if it's negative today, i'm not pregnant. Wish I had just one more to test if af don't come but pretty sure she won't. I see another super faint line on this one but thinking it is evap...i am 12dpo, if i'm pregnant there should be a noticeable line. Right? I'm gonna include a pic and see if you guys see anything and what you think it is if you do.
 



Attached Files:







hpt2.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HWPG

oh gosh, heather.... i'm just not sure if i do or do not see anything. if af still doesnt show though... plus, you could get a pos later. any symptoms?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

#66540 is my test on countdowntopregnancy.com hpt images....you can see it a lot better and it is bigger...check it out!


----------



## Brayr08

I acutally see something more in the far away pic apposed to the close up. I hope I don't just have line eye and that there really is something there!!!

Just wanted to add, I hate my body. My temp dropped again today, so I definetly didn't O. Bummer, but like you said Heather, that could be a really positive thing. Me not Oing is giving my body more time to respond to the clomid.


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, have you looked at the inverted version of your pic on countdown? I'm pretty sure I see something when I do that. : )


----------



## Brayr08

Also, if you lighten it, I noticed something!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes thats why i put them on countdown to invert. im so scared it's an evap.


----------



## HWPG

i'm trying to catch up! i dont have a subscription there....


----------



## HWPG

how do i get to the picture? how how!? i want to look also!


----------



## HWPG

i found it! you can see a line when you invert images.... time to buy another and test again!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=66540

try this.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

question!!! can you get a 2nd line withan evap???? when you invert, that is.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i don't have anymore, mirolee! Ok, I have 2 ic left but i lovee my frer. I will use an ic tomorrow morning. If no af tomorrow, either tomorrow night or sunday I will go and buy a digital. or something. Please stay away witch!


----------



## HWPG

stay away witch!


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, I looked at some of the other tests that I couldn't really see any line in the inverted and lightened versions, and I still couldn't see anything. So, that's good news for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hope so Rachael, but i just read (googled) that an evap can show a 2nd line when inverted, so hopes are crushed. I don't think there is an color to the line, I'm telling you it's prolly another evap. I really think my body would be giving me a clearer bfp if I was pregnant. I'm due today or tomorrow for goodness sakes. Out of the last 4 cycles, since I've been temping, my lp was 12 at the most. One month, my may cycle (wasn't temping, took fertilaid for women and believe it or not, made my cycle like 34 or 36 days....I did tryopking that cycle, ran out and i think cd18 was the last day I tried, so I know that medicine mustve made me O later. I'm like clockwork now, so all I can do is wait.

Sorry for all my excitedness but yet depressing feelings. I'm not a great person to think positive.

How are you feeling, Rach...enough about me?
Mirolee-you too?


----------



## HWPG

hope the witch stays away heather.
afm, i am 2 dpo, although i have not gotten crosshairs yet. i dont know when i'll be able to update again, or take my temp even, but i will try. not sure if i should tell my mom we're trying or not ('cause that is who i'll be on vacation with). dont really want that info out/pressure from her. just getting excited about vacation and not having to worry about anything except which drink to choose for the next week :)


----------



## HWPG

ok ladies, i'm signing off! GL to you and i'll be back next week (sunday the 11?). i already miss you!


----------



## Maybell17

Hey guys! Sorry its been a couple of days since my last post, super busy. I'm suppose to get AF tomorrow still have my fingers crossed. I've been having a lot of lower abdominal pain and back pain like AF is already here. This is very unusual for me because I usually do not cramp like this unless she's in full action. Yesterday I was having a lot of hot flashes and the weather here is freezing. Also, my bb's are on fire! :haha: I look forward to rushing home every day from work just to throw that bra off! Other than that, no other symptoms to update. I broke down this morning and bought a dollar preg test (my husbands request) because he seems to think I'm acting like a "flared-up banty rooster" and still a BFN. Like I've said before, we've never ttc before so neither of us know what to expect but from what I've gathered researching the web like a scientist gone mad, women say they "just knew" they were and I'm just not sure if I think this is my month ladies...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Mirolee-miss you! have fun! have a drink for me, or two! :haha: Can't wait til you get back! Will be counting the days!

Maybell! HI!! Welcome back! Signs sound good, FX for you still. Your not out til :witch: shows her ugly face! I've gotten a bfn too and expecting af tomorrow as well. :cheers: that she stays away for both of us! ;) :dust:


----------



## Maybell17

Mamato2girls: I seen your super stick and it looked pretty promising! I went back and checked the one from this morning and there is a very faint line! I'm trying hard not to get e cited because this was a cheap-o-test but maybe both of our faints will be in full bloom tomorrow! Best of luck!


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, don't apoligize!!! I feel like I'm constantly going from super excited to super depressed. Did you test again this morning? I hope AF stays away.

Maybell, your symptoms sound good! Did you test this morning too? Oh and as for the women who "just knew they were pregnant", I say, they were just the ones that guessed lucky. If you knew how many times I just *knew* I was pregnant, when in all reality it was all in my head...

So, nothing new or exciting to report with me. My OPK's are still negative. If I respond like I did the last time I took this exact dose of clomid, I should be Oing between Sunday and Tuesday. The line on my tests keeps getting lighter and lighter though, so I don't know what's going to happen.:shrug: My temp isn't doing anything either. Just going up and down from 97.73 to 97.58 and back. Yesterday I did notice some cm. Nothing like Monday, but hopefully it's a good sign. 

Anyways, I miss Laura and I miss Mirolee already.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I did not test this am since my temp went down .2 degrees. That was disappointing. So, unless af doesn't come today and temp goes back up tomorrow, then I'll test tomorrow. Otherwise, I'm saying I'm out and done.

Maybell-Thank for the promising, but I think it was probably an evap. Hope your line gets more clear and darker for you! Good luck!

Rachael-Don't give up hope, you will get another positive, just keep testing so you don't miss it! Worse comes to worse...just bd every other day! From the sounds of your temps, it sounds you didn't...so your body can really get ready with the clomid. Oh, I'm so excited for you this cycle!


----------



## Brayr08

Is your temp still above coverline? 

I feel like it is doing something. I keep getting random hot flashes (which is a side effect) and my overies feel heavy. It seems I remember both of those things last time I used it. I just hope it gives me two really good size follicles instead of a bunch of really small ones.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes it is still above coverline. My bbs are sore so either af is coming or not...still not spotting at all, usually I can tell when she def is coming cuz when I wipe afer going pee (sorry tmi) there is a hint or tint of pink. Nothing as of yet. No cramps, etc. Just sore boobs. Hope it goes back up tomorrow and all I have is ic tests. taking my girls to a birthday shortly and maybe while I'm in town I will drop by walmart and grab a pack of frer. or digital so I don't have to mess with lines? We'll see how I feel. Thought about putting a pad in my purse in case I start at the party...but I think I'll jinx myself, so I won't! HAHA :witch: take that! Go away for 9 months! lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rachael-in my signature...click on"My Ovulation Chart" you can see my chart! And stalk me! lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

figures....just went to the bathroom and wiped...there she is! UGH! :(


----------



## Brayr08

You're kidding! Oh no! I'm so sorry Heather...:hugs:
You mentioned before that if you get a BFP you have to start taking progesterone. Do you think that maybe the reason you haven't got your official BFP yet is b/c your progesterone is too low and you're having really really early MC?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no...i've never taken the progesterone before i got a bfp. And actually last time I was pregnant, my progesterone was fine, but they still had me take them. they don't hurt anything. I don't know if this horrific miscarriage took a really big toll on my body and fucked things up or what....i never have to try this hard. I've got to sit hubby down and have a talk with him on what to do. We are both getting tired of trying, but I so long for another baby. We need to talk. Thanks Rachael for caring anyways...but it wouldn't matter if i took it before or not :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls still up north with family etc....

mirolee have fun, lots of pics when you get back :)

heather, i'm sorry the witch got ya hun :friends: i hope your ok and were all here for you huni.

Rachel, bummer on the neg opk. it will be here soon though huni :)

ok so went to friends wedding party last night, got very very drunk, came home and had a complete and utter emotional breakdown to my mum. i dont think i have never sobbed so much in all my life! just let all my frustrations about ttc out and ya know what girls, i just feel sooooo much better bout it. Feel drained today though!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Exactly,Laus-talking about it is very helpful. It's even better when close family listens and they get where we're coming from. That's why I need to talk to hubby in person about things. Communication is very important. Glad you feel better and hope you feel better soon. Hope other than that you're having a great time. :friends: Thank you.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm glad you had that talk w/you mom Laus...I did that when I found out about the SIL being preggo. When it comes to TTC, I always put on my brave face and act like it's not that big of a deal. But I actually told my mom that all I had wanted to do, was lay with my head in her lap, bawling my eyes out while she ran her fingers through my hair (she used to do that when I was little). That's the first time I've let her in on how hard things are for me and it did feel good and it did make me feel a little better.
 
How are you feeling today Heather? 

So, I would just like to say I feel really really bad for my poor DH. You always hear about how clomid turns woman all hormonal crazy. I never had that before. Just mainly the hot flashes. Well, this morning, apparently some flip switched. Litterly EVERYTHING that came out of my husband's mouth made me want to slap him across the face. I was trying to control it b/c I knew it was irrational, but I couldn't help it. Before that, on my way home from getting groceries, I cried, basically the whole way home b/c all I was thinking about was "Oh poor me! I'm never going to me a mama!" Then when I got home, I was bitchy, then my dad calls and when I get off the phone with him I almost start crying (he's 49 and has to have a heart cath and possably stints put in on Tuesday). I'm nervous about the surgery, but not THAT nervous. Geesh...I'm feeling a little more level headed now, but I hope I'm done with all that. I don't like being a mean/weepy wifey.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls cheers. I think just getting all of the emotions out sometimes really helps. Its like i'm weighted down and then all of a sudden all that is bearing down on me is lifted and i can breathe again, think clearly again and have renewed faith in believing that it can actually happen.

Rachel, i think that when i go back to see the fs on 29th Nov she will prob put me on clomid so i will be joining you on that roller coaster huni.

Ok girls well its officially game on now. I got my period today so cd1. I have my softcups, pre-seed, cbfm and all the other bits and bobs ready to go. I'm gonna go into this month like a fricken charging bull :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! So, I finally got my for real pos OPK this morning and it was major pos. I was kind of shocked, the one I took yesterday barely had a line. We BD last night and that was the first time since Thursday, so DH should have had a ton of good swimmers in there. YES YES YES!!! I've also heard that it's best to bd the day before a pos OPK. We're going to do it tonight and tomorrow too. I'm so excited!!! I know I'm just setting myself up for dissappointment, but I can't help it!


----------



## laustiredttc

no no no rachel dont think like that huni its such a positive. Oh and wooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo you got your pos opk :dance: great stuff hun and you had perfect timing :sex: Be excited huni i'm right there with you :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rachael-very happy for you! Everything seems to be falling into place and turning positive for you! I knew you'd get another positive. So glad yourbody had time to respond to the clomid. FX for you! Have fun bd!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks girls! I had another positive today (thought I'd just check for shits and giggles). I've NEVER had two positives in a row and it was still as dark as the test line. I guess we'll bd again tonight, just to make sure. My temp is slowly rising, so I'm anxious to see what it shows tomorrow. Oh please oh please oh please let this be my month!


----------



## laustiredttc

we're right there behind ya rachel and will continue cheering you on to the finish line. :hugs:

hey heather how you getting on hun? 

cd3 today ladies. Told my dh he can have the car for when he goes on his placement as long as he makes the journey back when i am o'ing......... i'm not asking much am i :devil:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sounds good, Laura... the least he can do is come back. ;) How's everything, Rachael?

cd7 today....not sure if we're going to "try" this month or not. My mother informed me t hat her friend wants to take my mom, me and the girls and herself and her daughterand 2 grandkids to disney world...which i guess would probly take place next summer. If I get pregnant, I won't be able to fly and I'd be due in august if i was to get preggo this cycle. Why couldn't I have gotten preggo a few months ago. I don't know what to do. I know I shouldn't let it stop me, but a free disney world trip? who knows when or if they'd be able to go again. Maybe I should just stop trying and accept and love the 2 kids I have and just let go of ttc. This is hard.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey hun i think that maybe just stop the whole temping opk'ing etc... and just have regular :sex: with your dh and see what happens? Book the trip and and just work around things as they come? Sometimes we put our lives on hold ttc but for how long?

But i also understand completely the feeling of wanting to carry on. Do what feels right for you heather. Sorry its not the best advice huni :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

I think I agree with Laura. I think you've mentioned before that you never did any of this stuff (opk's, temping, ect) when you got pregnant before right? And maybe, you just need a month or two of just do'n it b/c you WANT to, not because you feel you HAVE to. And if that doesn't work, you can go back to the other stuff. After probably a year and a half of trying, I told myself I am no longer going to live by "if I get pregnant/if I am pregnant". There were so many things I missed out on b/c of the "what if's". 

So, I'm 4DPO. Nothing really too interesting. My nips have been SO sensative since O. Like, it hurts to take a shower sensative and I noticed yesterday my boobs were really sore right by my arm pits. Weird...The only other time I had such sensative boobs was when I took my trigger shot in August. I thought it was caused by the trigger shot, but now it makes me wonder if those have been the ONLY two times I've Oed. But can you have a temp shift w/out oing? Bah, there's no sense dwelling on that I suppose. I just KNOW I Oed this month and I am so excited about that. I am having urges to POAS so badly! I know I can't. It'd be a HUGE waste of money, but I'm probably going to cave and test at 8DPO. I JUST CAN'T HELP IT!!!:dohh:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey heather i hope your ok huni :hugs:

Hey rachel, that sounds really really positive and i cant wait until your 8dpo fx you get your :bfp: i soooooo want it for you hun :friends:


----------



## laustiredttc

afm cd6 and nothing of interest to report. Oh, dh decided to go pub lastminute.com and left me sitting at home alone. Sooooooo annoyed with him right now!!!!!! Guess someone will be getting the silent treatment when he gets home. I really want to be the mature one but right now i'm not a very happy bunny :growlmad:


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls just thought i would write quick post to say hubby will be away for a week again and will be taking the computer again :( I hope heather, rachel, mirolee you all have a lovely week girls and will catch up wit you all fri. 

Rachel i am keeping my fx for you hun, hope when i come back on here we see massive :bfp: from ya :hugs:

Heather i hope your keeping well huni :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, sounds good rachael...excited for you to test in a few days. FX super tight!

Laura-I hope your on good terms with dh right now. Sorry I've been kind of mia for a little while. Looking forward to next friday to catch up with you.

umm, cd10 i believe... i told hubs lastnight in a text that i'm sorry but i can't come to terms to giving up and quitting trying t o have another baby. I know we probably won't be able to afford another baby and live happily with extramoneyto do stuff. But I don't care. Love is all we need and having another baby in my arms would be the most rewarding and priceless thing that money can't buy... he never replied and tonight is his lastnight of work..so if we're going to try, it will be tomorrow cd11, cd12, cd13, cd14. I have to ask him about it and see what he thinks or wants to do. Thanks for being here girls and keeping my spirits up. I hope he agrees with me and we try again.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies, i am back!
vacation was lots of fun, look for pics on FB. i am planning my retirement in mexico - love the heat, the sun, and the food!
the return has been... well, you know. nothing changes here: people are still annoying, work is still work. my OH is worse than before - he had a foot specialist appt and it's looking more and more like he is going to need surgery. the man is miserable. my MIL was with him all week, which is slightly annoying, and i keep finding things around the house from her - like she hung up some fall decorations, or she bought some weirdo food that we dont eat, so now what to do with that? - you know, annoying MIL things. i just pick things up and look at him with raised question eyebrow like "wtf is this?" and then set it down and walk away. it could be worse though, so i'm trying to let the small stuff go. as for my cycle, i am 12dpo. i have had a little streaking since 10dpo. i was really excited for one day, cause my temp dipped and i had a little streak (yay! implantation dip and spotting!) but then a couple more days of spotting and today it looks like my temp is going down.... so we'll see what the next 3 days hold, but i'm pretty pissed/depressed/ and f-ing angry at the world and at my fertile bitches (i mean friends). *sigh*. will keep you all posted. very glad to be back!
PS> heather, re: to continue ttc or not, my 2 cents: i was thinking that over and over and over - still do! for ex: we are planning a family reunion in june of 2013 in VA. if i were to get preggers now (fat chance), i couldnt fly either. but meh, i was like, "it's worth not going". and last month i thought the same thing, only (obv) nothing happened. i will think it next month also. and my mom/sister want to plan our vacation for next fall to Spain, and i'm like, "oh, maybe i cant fly" in my mind, but who knows really? i just think that it will all work out how it is supposed to... so i agree with the other girls - maybe dont do opks this month but still temp, and have sex every other day, and see where it takes you. whatever you decide will be right FOR YOU! :)


----------



## HWPG

hi again! i was wondering if anyone was on here today, and just looked and saw that mama and i posted at times close together. heather, we're with you all the way; keep us posted with your husbands response. GL to you! i hope you try again also!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, i need to vent!! before dh left for work, i was trying to talk to him (i'm kind of scared to) and he ended up making me cry. Men think so differently than us womenand keep in mind I'm the one that carries the baby in my belly and gets to feel the movement and all theother wonderful things being pregnant brings... but it makes me soo aggravated that he can't be on the same level as me and realize how actually happy another baby would be. I just mentioned how my youngest is just about 4and my kids before you know it will be grown out of the baby stage. And he had the urge to say, and then after the next baby you would want another, and another...Grrr I wanted to smack him on the face. All he said was..."Don't you like it how it is now" (with 2 kids, only and having what little money we do have extra)...I didn't get to tell him, I don't care what it costs to have another baby, I don't care if we're broke...I just want another baby in my arms to have and hold and help me forget my little boy i lost thatI should have with me here today. Thats part of what made me cry, remembering my boy...well we skipped last 4 days he had off not having sex, so i know he will want to these 4 days off. We usually only do it once, but to get the bad sperms out, we should tomorrow night and go from there. I guess i'm skipping out on everything...temping, opking....just if it happens, it happens.

Mirolee-glad you had a good time hun. I bet that was so sickening to know you're mil has been there and actually had the nerve to change stuff in your house, etc. I would've gotten rid of it, sorry. I definately would've gave the dh a raised eyebrow too, like wtf? At least she is gone now, right? Hope your temp goes back up and everything turns out positive for you.


----------



## HWPG

women are from venus, men are from mars. they can never truly understand. my ex said something to me once as we struggled with diagnosis and infertility - along the lines of "dont you like it how it is now? you and me and the dog?" - and there was no way, impossibly just not gonna happen no way, for me to ever put into words that feeling of empty arms. still have that feeling, still waiting, but completely understand how you feel heather. many :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes, i like it how it is now...but the what if's....what if my baby boy had survived...we would have 3 children right now....just because my little boy is gone, doesn't mean i have to stop to trying. Yes it also means I don't have to keep trying to have a 3rd baby but I want to....i feel so empty and my heart just is longing for one more baby, a boy preferably, but whatever god gives me, is meant to be. cd11 tomorrow....so usually get smiley cd13 or cd14 and will most likely have sex 2 of these days anyways, so no matter what i guess we will have a chance of conceiving whether dh likes it or not.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, just got this text from dh... "i'm still thinking bout trying again I think be nice have another one" So....maybe we will try everyday he has off. We went through this when we tried last time I got pregnant....i really wanted to try and he wasn't sure, he made me cry and i think he felt bad or it turned him on and we tried everyday and low and behold we got pregnant. Now he isn't sure, I am...making me cry again and watch i'll get pregnant this time (cycle).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ok...hubs called on his break from work and made me cry again. I told him how i feel fine with just the girls and then i feel i want another. Etc..he said he would let me know in the morning with his answer. His biggest concern is money. He doesnt get paid the same amount every week its every 4 weeks it changes. He has 2 bigger pay checks in a row then the next 2 are lower. We already have a hard time getting by on the small pays. Then with a baby i need diapers.formula. medical bills.etc. ugh...decisions. am i complaining? Sorry.


----------



## HWPG

NO APOLOGIES!!! geesh, we'd all be apologizing all the time if that were the case. the whole situation is tough - ttc, taking care of a baby, raising kids, affording it - we understand. i have no reference point for cost but i still worry about it. between the emotional, physical, and financial, it's no surprise there are tears involved. it will sort itself out, heather - it seems like you and your husband have a strong relationship and good communication :)


----------



## HWPG

a quick post: just found out my sister is having a girl. fucking sucks. she gets one of each, i get none. she gets the first grandchild of each sex, i get fucking nothing. life sucks.


----------



## HWPG

oh, konw what would be even betterer? if i got my period today. yay.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry HW!!! I totally feel ya girl! Stupid bitches anyway. ; )


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh mirolee...i'm so sorry. i wish i was a pregnancy fairy and could magically zap whoever to get pregnant. All you girls deserve it. Just don't ever give up! If I had no children of my own, I would surely notbe giving up and not acting like I am, going back and forth thinking about giving up ttc. I just was totally thinking about letting it go until I just saw something on fb, a pocture of a couple holding a baby in their arms that had passed away. brought back memories and makes me think, I can't give up. Well, hubby never gave me an answer....so I told him he better by this evening. Hope you have a better day Mirolee...hopefully you don't get your period today.

How are you doing/feeling Rachael?


----------



## HWPG

update on bf's ankle: torn ligaments. he'll be in this splint/cast for another 3-5 weeks (total of 6-8), then a boot for 6-8 weeks. then if he still has pain or looseness, he can have surgery (~6 month mark). it will be almost 1 year before he's back in active action. it's pretty much the worst diagnosis he could've received. so, between that and my sisters having a girl, it's been a bad day. lots of holding back tears (for us both!). lots of frustration and anger. we're both depressed. (luckily for me, i have an awesome family/sister who have all said that it just doesnt matter that Sister is having the first girl and boy in the family, that my baby will be so special and waited for when it arrives, nothing to worry about). hoping tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok so we i asked dh lastnight his decision and he said he was 51% on trying...so I came up with this... we would be having sex anyways on these 4 days he has off (not everyday)....so if it happens, it happens. We dtd lastnight after quite awhile of not, hoping there were still some good sperm in there. I snuck in some preseed before we dtd. i'm not going to opk or temp...it's killing me not to opk anyways, maybe i'll still do that and maybe just temp to confirm O and quit. I did not use softcup, we did however do it soggy like we got pregnant last time. Right when we were done I got on my back and went to sleep. I didn't lay upside down for an hr like I have before when trying to get pregnant even though thats what i did when i got regnant all my other times. We will probly skip bd tonight. Tomorrow night I will use preseed again, do it doggy and i'll go upside down that time for awhile. Hoping it works, but if it doesn't I am getting a lot better with not getting so upset. THank you all foryour support. It means a lot and if you girls weren't in my life...I'd be a wreck. <3 :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Mirolee-your family/sister is right. It doesnt' matter who has the first sex...it's a baby made from you and your dh. The special part is it's from you not anyone else! ;)


----------



## HWPG

thanks for all the kind words. so very very depressed here. constantly blinking back tears (people must think i'm about to lose it at any moment (which i am)).
i like your plan heather, and i really hope it works!


----------



## HWPG

sitting at work, thinking, driving myself nuts. what it? why not? how come? it's pretty much the worst day i've had in a loooong time. and if i dont get pregnant by the time my sister's baby shower rolls around, i dont know if i can go - all the pretty clothes, the girly stuff, the baby things - i just dont think i can handle it. how do i tell her? or my mom? will they understand? i just dont know. :( please point me to the closest hole to crawl into for a couple weeks.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:awww:, these kinds of days suck but please remember...Happiness comes when we stop complaining about the troubles we have and say thanks to GOD for the toubles we don't have. (say a death sickened illness, like cancer or foreclosure on our homes or no home whatsoever from a fire or flood, etc) Please don't let all the negativity in your life ruin the person you truly are known for. You're kind, sweet, friendly, caring and when you don't let things bother you, you are so happy and really blesssed with what you do in life. I bet Mexico you were having a blast...and loving it. Congrats for you and everything you have done and haven't done...YET!:) Chin up.


----------



## HWPG

period is starting. awesomeness. too sad to even be sad. i'll quit posting for a while til i get my spark back.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry, i tried to help you feel better. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. 

cd12 tonight...think hubs may be in the mood to do it again, maybe we will get 4 days of bding in. I already told him, if it's meant to be, it will happen....we've tried before lots of days in a row and nothing...so it won't really be any different. It's all up to God. I'll update tomorrow and let you know if anything happens/happened tonight. Hows your temps, Rachael? when are you testing? I miss Laura :(


----------



## Brayr08

Um, yes, hi, reservations for Pity, party of 2? (get it...pity party...:haha:)So, Mirolee, I'm right there with you girl. I haven't started my period yet (thankfully, since I'm only 8DPO), but I'm just feeling out. I have been so excited about this cycle and last night and this morning I guess reality has finally hit. I won't get pregnant. Most likely ever. It's just not going to happen. Everyone else is going to get to have their little families and I get to be the bitter old lady that never had any kids and everyone feels sorry for. I keep thinking about how awful next week is going to be when I start my period and then have to go to Thanksgiving. It's going to be so awkward and I sware if anyone says one f***ing word to me or in my hearing range about SIL being preggers, I'm leaving. I don't care if I have to walk home, I'm gone. I can't deal with it. I know that's selfish, but I really don't care. HOW IS THAT THEY GET TO GET PREGNANT ON _ACCIDENT_ AND DH AND I HAVE TO TRY _SO HARD_ AND WE GET NOTHING?! Even when everything is perfect (ie: over 90 million good sperm and 2-3 eggs with them actually PLACING the sperm next to the freaking egg/s) we can't get pregnant. I just think to myself, how can I go through another month of this...I can't give up, but it's just so hard, and tiring. I hate it...:growlmad:

Heather, I'm glad you guys decided not to give up.

Sorry I haven't been on as much lately guys. I usually get on a lot at work, but I've been training someone for the last week and a half and that makes it basically impossable to do anything like this.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh and my temps look the best they ever have, but that could just be b/c of the clomid. I havn't started spotting yet either, which is good. I'm still not super hopefull. I tested the last two days (I know, way early) and they have been BFN. I wasn't expecting much else. I'll probably waste more money and keep testing though.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

don't give up either Rachael...I really think if you don't get a bfn, I'd be surprised actually (cuz I had hopes/a good feeling aboiut this cycle for you as well. You should really consider giving ivf or iui another shot. I really think it's your best option. I just think it was bad luck t didn't happen that time. It's almost a new year, so you will have vacation time to use or whatever so, really think about it. It will happen, it will.

going to use an opk today. I'm not temping though. we dtd again lastnight...kinda surprised. 2 more nights, maybe? that would be nice, but we will see.

SUPER big :hugs: to you gals. If everything is good Rach....you seriously have just had bad luck. Your luck will turn around soon. Hopefully even though you think you're out, you're not. Keep taking the clomid, do an iui, if you seriously want a baby so bad, do whatever it takes! I would try ivf personally!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks Heather. We'll probably do IUI's for a while yet and in January I think we're going to do the injections again. They're more expensive, but I respond really well to them. IVF is just so expensive and it takes months of preparing before you even actually get to do it and that's not even garunteed. Our FS gave us a price sheet once for it, and it will cost us between $5-7,000.00. Would a baby be worth that? They'd be worth every penny, but honestly, I don't have that kind of money just laying around. I'd unfortunetly have to put it on my medical credit card (how I paid for my boobs in 6 months). Bummer...My temps have been staying steady at 98.34 for the past 4 days. So I guess if I see an increase I'll get my hopes up and if they got down, I'll know AF is on her way. 

Mirolee, I hope you're feeling better. 

Heather, I'm glad you and DH are do'n it like crazy. I hope it works for you. You deserve another little one.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks, Rachael. also, your temps have to go down some at some point, they can't keep going up up up...as long as it's above coverline, it's what matters. So, how many dpo are you today? 9? when are you expecting af, or how long is your lp? I pray you get your bfp before your family gathering for thanksgiving. I know that will be rough. Your strong and sensitive, so if it bothers you, take a break... leave the room or whatever you need or want. Being emotional helps relieve what you're feeling and actually makes you feel better. FX SUPER tight for you. Good luck, hun. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone! full started my period this morning, starting with a "wake-up call" at 4a with cramps, woohoo! but ok - deep breath - start again. need to go home and count my opks strips. think i might invest in the shmancy ones like heather and use the ics just on the outside days... or use both... ha! 
heather, thank you for trying to cheer me up. it was a great thing to do - although nothing was going to work for me yesterday. even today, i'm forcing the positive attitude, 'cause that negative energy is NOT good mojo. but thank you! it's nice to have so much support.
rach, girl, i am there with you. i remember the thanksgiving and christmas when my sister was preggers the first time (f-ing de ja vous this year, let me tell you, she's preg again and i'm trying trying trying and no? wtf?) i TOTALLY get it. i mean, i should say, i dont really remember those holidays that year because i literally zombied my way thru and have blocked it out. we all have defense mechanisms, right? you CAN do it, any way you decide. i promise - it's tough, it sucks, but (unfortunately) life goes on and tomorrow will come. we have your back GIRL! we love you! and still have high hopes for your bfp, this month or any month.
i got an email from a gf last night and will post what she wrote - it was great - but for now, gtg to a meeting! love you gals, thank you fro everything :)


----------



## HWPG

here is what my friend wrote me: 
your baby will be born on the exact day in the exact year it is supposed to be born.
i hate having to wait, to be sad, to be frustrated, to be jealous - but i have to believe that what she says is true. i just HAVE to! so, my ladies, this goes out to all of you. :)


----------



## HWPG

ok, MAMA, bought the digi opk tests. november is the month!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Ur gonna love them! Seeing the smiley makes everything happy. Yes I hope this is it for us all. Cmon november. Ur friend is right..it will happen when its the right time. Glad your a little better.


----------



## Brayr08

I agree with your friend too. It's just the waiting that sucks. I keep telling myself, there's a reason you aren't getting pregnant. There's something that God is waiting for. I only want a baby in His time, but I just wish He would let me know when that time is going to be...It'd make things so much easier. I'm better today, obviously, since I"m not spewing profanities.:haha: My outlook is slightly more sunny. I'm still doubtful this is my month. Even though I've had the strangest cramps/pressure constantly since probably yesterday or so. They're nothing like period cramps. Closer to O cramps. I guess I don't know how to describe them. Also, I've been slightly naseus constantly for about the same length of time. I just keep telling myself that this is all in my head...which it probably is. I'm not testing tomorrow, which will be 10DPO, but I will Saturday, Sunday and Monday. I just really hope I get my BFP one of those days...


----------



## lsmarie143

laustiredttc said:


> Ok feeling good this month, dont know why? Need someone to keep me company. This is my first time writing down my symptoms would love someone to share :flower: I'm 1dpo here are symptoms:
> 
> Ovulation day: really bad cramping left side of tummy about 10:20pm in bed. Kept rolling over from side to side as it was keeping me awake. Feeling bloated.
> 
> 1dpo: Really moody, needed a nap, felt really tired but think it's the humid weather. Woke up craving chocolate had a go at dh for eating the last kitkat :wacko: Feeling a bit sensitive. Few more tiny niggles on left side

I'm at 2dpo. Feeling just kind of mehh.. Hungry, Sensitive.. Glad we can be in this together! -lol-


----------



## Brayr08

Hi Is!

Okay, so, my temp went up this morning from 98.34 to 98.50, BUT, 98.50 is usually my topping out point and then I start to plumet. So I guess I'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. I've also been feeling my cervix every morning and night since I have to shove my promitrium suppository up there anyways and I think it's starting to go up and it's really soft. Which, when you're preggers, it's supposed to be high and soft (most ppl...apparently...don't notice a huge difference until after pregnancy is comfirmed). DAMN IT! I'm getting my hopes up again. Next week is going to be either really awesome...or really sucky...So, can you girls humor me and look at my chart and tell me what you think?

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=162127


----------



## HWPG

oh rachael! eek! i still think it's too early to say, but the chart looks so nice :) and your other symptoms are promising. i sure hope hope hope it's your time!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I agree with Mirolee! It looks great! Beautiful temp shift after O...your cramps are definately not O cramps that you're feeling. If you've taken clomid before and never experienced this, I'd have my hopes up as well. Go on be happy and let your hopes go way high...it's life sweetie and there's no better feeling in the world than the MAYBE I am pregnant. I know it's devastating when you find out you're not, but you deserve to feel this way when you have the chance. I hope this is it for you. Everything sounds great. :dust:

Welcome Is! Good luck to you!

cd14 today...already took 1 opk but no smiley....i will take one more next time i go to the bathroom probably around 1pm. I'll update later.


----------



## HWPG

heather, two questions: any advice on best time of day to take the opk? some places say yes to FMU, others no. it would be very hard and awkward to take it at lunch for me - could i do it after work, like 530p each day? second, the package and online sites say "have sex within the next 48 hours of the smiley" - if i get a smiley at 530p on thursday, can i have sex thursday and friday night? or is thursday "too soon"? what do you think?


----------



## HWPG

heather - opk update?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ugh....no smiley. :( that would totally suck if i'm gonna O later this month. Hubby goes back to work tomorrow night for 4 nights in a row. The last ime I didn't get my smiley on cd14 I ended up O late, like cd17, remember mirolee? I hope if it doesn't come today then it better tomorrow. BUT tonight is the last night we will bd...i guess we will skip tomorrow and bd again sunday morning when he gets home from work. It's all I can do. Why on a month it is best timing, I have to O later? FML!!! (F*** my life) I only have 1 opk test left also.


----------



## HWPG

ugh, heather! how frustrating!!!! so sorry!


----------



## HWPG

well i've been doing some googling and it seems split down the middle for answer. half say FMU is ok, half say no. i test twice a day anyways, so i'll just continue with that i suppose. i'll just start when i get EWCM... seems to be a good indication that O is coming (so i've heard ;) )


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HWPG said:


> heather, two questions: any advice on best time of day to take the opk? some places say yes to FMU, others no. it would be very hard and awkward to take it at lunch for me - could i do it after work, like 530p each day? second, the package and online sites say "have sex within the next 48 hours of the smiley" - if i get a smiley at 530p on thursday, can i have sex thursday and friday night? or is thursday "too soon"? what do you think?

try with 2nd or 3rd pee around noonish or early afternoon. Yes you could take it as soon as you get home! try to make sure you haven't drank too much to dilute it. no thursday wouldn't be too soon. remember, even after you O the egg waits for 12 hours so maybe even saturday also.


----------



## Brayr08

I have read to do as the instructions on the test say. I've also read that you should do it first thing in the morning, and then again about when you get home from work so that if you have a short surge, you shouldn't miss it. I have also heard that the best time for you to have sex is the night before the pos so that you know for sure your man's swimmers are there waiting on the egg. I don't know for sure though. I'd guess as with everything else, what's good for one person, may not be for another. So, now that I've probably confused you even more...:wacko:

I just wanted to note, that today I had gotten lunch from a local coffee shop where I've had lunch a ton of times before and got the same thing that I always get. I always get their coleslaw with my sandwhich. I love their coleslaw. Well, I was already feeling nausous and when I took one bite, I was like :sick: ugh, that tasted like it had gone bad. Ate about one more bite and thought I was gonna hurl it up. It is possable they just made it a little different (there's a first time for everything), so I'm trying not to look too much into it. I sware if I'm not pregnant and this whole neausous thing is in my head I will not be happy...and I'll feel really stupid.:blush:

Heather, I'm sorry you haven't Oed yet. Why can't our bodies just do what we want? Life would be SO much simpler.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks rachael. i'm so excited for you... i can't stand it! So, you're testing in the am? I must've missed it or you forgot to mention that, I asked when you're expecting your af, or how long your lp is? everything still sounds great. Man, you're 11dpo today? how exciting!

ok, haven't opked yet...trying not to drink much and will take my last opk i have around noon. And yes, I knew it.... we ended up bding every night he has had off. The weird thing was, the one night i was laying on my belly after we were done and he said preggo belly. I brought that comment up the next day and said.."did you say that cuz you thought i was fat?" and he said, no you're going to be preggo. I just chuckled because we've tried for so long now and i said I doubt it. cd15 today.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh, forgot to mention...yes, he goes back to work tonight, so we will skip tonight and i'll see if he's in the mood to do it when he gets home from work in the morning to try and cover all the best days. I pray i see that smiley today.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies back for sat and sun till dh takes the computer again for a week. 

Mirolee i'm glad you had a good time in mexico and i'm so so sorry you have had a sucky time with the mil, :witch: etc..... i know those months hun and all i can say is try to keep ya chin up. We're here with ya hun :friends:

Heather, i hope that you and dh can work it all out. I know that it will def happen for you hun and i think just bd'ing is the way forward. Hope you get your pos opk soon hun.

Rachel, the symps sound great hun. I cant wait for you to test. Fx huni, bring on the :bfp:

afm, well i'm cd13 and still no peak. Dh goes away again for a week so its looking more and more like this month will be a wash out as there is no way for him to travel back. dtd today but dont think it will cover anything. Will dtd tomorrow as well and just hope for the best i suppose. We are moving on the 10th of december as well so lots to sort out inbetween. Going to see the new twilight film today, cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Brayr08

My test was a BFN this morning and my temp went back down to 98.34. So, I will not test tomorrow if my temp goes even further down. If it stays the same I might, but I'm guessing all my symptoms were self induced. Crazy the tricks your mind can play on you.


----------



## HWPG

Rach, sorry for the bfn :( there is still time!
Laus, hello! I might need to send you a computer or iPad or something's so you can stay online! GL with two days of DTD.... Something is better than nothing.
Heather, nice job getting four days in! I'm always impressed when ppl do that.... Hope you get the pos soon! 
Cd 3 for me. I'm hoping to O about dec 1; waiting for my digi's to arrive!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura-hi!!! thank you for the encouragement and kind words. You're so lucky you get to go see that movie. I am going to go see it with my husband next week when my parents are up visiting for thanksgiving so they can watch my girls. I love all of the twilight movies, I own every one so far and I have read all the books. I wish I could watch it with you, lol. Yes, we definately need to pitch in and get you something to have to get online when dh is away. Yes, like Mirolee said...at least you got 2 days in. What is the next step with the fs?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, so no smiley again. i guess it's another month of later O. Maybe I will see if we can try to bd in the morning tomorrow and the next day. No more opks...grrrr. Unless I go buy some, but I really don't feel like it, so here's what I'm gonna do. I guess I have no other option but to start temping in the morning and see if I notice a decent thermal shift to confirm O in the next few days and just keep bding for a few more mornings. I know we are both getting wore out, so I wish I just would've gotten a pos opk already. :(


----------



## HWPG

Bummer heather! I def feel for you! That's how last month was for me. Just when you get a handle on the pattern, it changes! Grrrr!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yeah and we didn't do anything this morning...he must've been wore out and too tired. Oh well. Maybe tomorrow am or if not...doubt this month will work out. 

how are you rachael?did you test this am?


----------



## Brayr08

My temp went down from 98.34 to 98.20, so no, I didn't test. I won't again unless my temp goes up or I'm late for AF. Oh well. Yesterday, I got to spend time with a big group of my cousins (ranging from ages 25-48) for my other cousin's bachlorette party and it was so nice. We went wine tasting and out to a mexican resturant and then back to my other cousin's house. It was just a good time of being perverted and silly and it was just what I needed to get me out of my slump. I am so greatful for the family that God has given to me.


----------



## HWPG

I'm glad you had a fun night out rach. We all need those once in a while! Hope your temp goes back up.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rach! I seen some pics on fb! You look amazing and you looked like you had a wonderful time! So glad you had fun! I hope your temp goes back up as well. :hugs:

cd17 today...according to temp I still haven't O, so that's a good thing...got the hubs to dtd this am when he got home. I feel better about that or if we wouldn't have I would've felt like this whole month was just a bust.


----------



## Brayr08

Why thank you Heather.:flower: And I'm glad you got your bding in this morning. Hopefully you see your increase soon!

So, my body hates me I've decided. Just as a recap, my temps went from 98.34 to 98.50, 98.34, 98.20 then today, I figure, it'll probably be around 98.1 or so...NOPE...*98.50*. What the crap?! So, I tested :bfn:. Grrrr....AF is due either tomorrow or Wednesday. I guess I'll wait to test again until Wednesday since that's hubs b-day.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh i'm sorry. i hope it's just still early for you. are you still taking the progesterone supplements? Maybe you're just one of those gals that take longer. I pray "witch" stays away for you!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls :hi:

Come up north again to see family so have access to a compuetr for the week. 

Heather that sucks that you still not got your pos opk yet. Fingers crossed you get it soon hun.

Mirolee, ha ha i think a new comouter for xmas is a must!!!!

Rachel i hope that, like heather said, 'your :bfp: is just late in coming and the witch stays away fx

afm, well i was really hoping that sat i would get a pos on my cbfm but like i said no such luck. We dtd in the afternoon anyway and for some reason i did a cheap opk in the night and wat do ya know, very clear, very dark opk. The line was even alot darker than the control line. So i knew that sunday cbfm would say peak, it did. So i am thinking that maybe i would O later on in the day and sure enough i was getting very classic O pains AND on my left side (good side). we dtd that morning as well just to be safe. So i feel that we have a chance this month. So....ah at last i can join the tww again after what feels like an age to me. 1dpo today and counting...... oh before i forget i got extremely painful boobs with O this month something i have not had before really with O so hoping that its a good sign?


----------



## HWPG

laura - great news! you TOTALLY timed everything perfect, now just need those men to ask for directions, you'll be all set! super fx'd!!
cd5 for me - going to attempt to have sex tonight, just to get the ol' furnace stoked. bf ankle is at the 4 week mark. wont O for another 10+ days or so, but want to flush those lines out. ;)


----------



## laustiredttc

Ha ha mirolee my dh keeps making jokes saying that the little guys are setting up camp in there getting ready to trek it when the time is right....i bloody hope so anyway.

I hope you oh ankle is on the mend hun. My dh was a pain when he had is knee op, he was unbearable when he couldnt train and such. Also i say have fun with the bd'ing huni ;)

Heather forgot to mention, the twilight film was really good and there is a twist at the end which is unrelated to the books so i hope you and your family enjoy it when you go the movies :) Ps i love, loved the books too!


----------



## HWPG

rachael, that is so frustrating about your temps! mine have been crazy this month too, esp leading into AF, i'm sure we all udnerstand, gr! i'm glad your temping though, and hope it stays up up up!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laura-yay you're back! and I won't be getting a pos opk because I used my last one 2 or 3 days ago. I'm temping to know when I did O or if I O. This morning was lower than yesterday so I know I didn't O yet...and so happy we got to dtd this am when he got home since we haven't since Friday night. I think we have a chance if I O today or tomorrow. Haven't felt any pains like I did last cycle...I pray my temp goes up tomorrow. Anywho....before you even told me that, before the movie even came out...my sister in laws mother told me there was going to be a big twist or surprise at the end of the movie and that there would be another twilight movie/book coming out...the author/writer of the books is working on it right now. So, I'm excited to watch it all in all. After getting all cleaned out from surgery, your timing sounds perfect and so happy you felt pain on your good side. I pray those swimmers go up the right side and bless you with a much deserved pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Laura I got the painful boobs too. I think that's a very good sign. I think they went away by 7DPO. Don't you wish you could just fast foward to like 7 or 8 DPO? I hate the early stages. It seems like it takes FOREVER!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks girls, just feel its much along waited for so now just going to sit tight and wait grrr yeah rachel i wish i could fast forward. Fast forward all of it to just get to the stage were i see the :bfp: lol. 

Heather, oh wow i didnt know she was writing a new book. Awesome i cant wait for that :) also i'm sure o is just around the corner hun :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

heather and laura will be close together with dpo's - exciting! heather, any moment now, for sure! i'm excited to get my new opks this month - package due tomorrow - just hope i time them right... ps. i purchased a bag of my favorite MnMs, the mint ones. i have been patiently waiting to eat them for a special time. Monday night is a special time, no? :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm a chocoholic...any day is a special day to eat them! :haha:


----------



## HWPG

agreed!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

speaking of sweets...i seen your fb post. Your dad is lucky...i never really bought much of hostess stuff but i can live without them. A mexican company is buying the hostess company anyway. 

afm-feeling crampy....has to be O pain. My temp should have a rise in the am, I hope. FX.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i can't wait to shop for black friday! I'm not getting much, but i'm still excited! Hey Rachael...where did you get your tall boots? I'm looking to get a pair for a good price this friday, checking stores around. Thanks.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh yeah, the pain is on my left side...it's O pain. my temp will be up tomorrow i'm sure and i will finally be in the 2ww! So will be expecting af Dec 1st....not sure if i will test this cycle. SOOOOOOO glad we got that bd in, oh my goodness. I'm excited, lol.


----------



## HWPG

i dont normally like hostess, per se, but thinking about it right this minute is making my stomach growl. must be that whole "saving my calories for mint MnMs"....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol..send me some mirolee! now when i get to the store i need to buy some! i don't think i ever tried the mint mnms! they should make caramel ones!! yum!


----------



## HWPG

omg, do not buy the mint ones. if you like mint chocolate, these are the devil! i swear, i've asked others - there is an addictive ingredient in them. you will not notice that half a bag is gone until too late.... you've been warned....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm sure i'll be fine....my addiction is chocolate...but i can't stop eating girl scout cookie thin mints. Good thing there isn't more in a box. HAHA


----------



## HWPG

You'll be testing when I,m ovulating! Fun! Hope we both see smiley faces :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bad news...temp only 97.1 today...yesterday it was 97.02...guess i didn't O afgter all. I was sure I would. Ok, so....bummer...last time I O late it was on cd18 which is today so maybe today is it. Wish I would've had more opks....didn't dtd this am. I hope yesterday morning is good enough if I don't O til today. Jeez if I O tomorrow I know I won't have a chance. Unless we bd in the am when he gets home...eh I hate that. We will see what my temp is in the am. I take it before he gets home anyway ;)


----------



## HWPG

GL heather!
no luck in our house last night - because OH is so immobile, he falls asleep on the couch and it's really hard to get him even awake to move to bed. hoping tonight is better; it's all fun to joke about "cleaning out his lines" but being serious, we need to get back the spark ASAP... it's so easy to fall into a pattern of letting a day go by, another day go by, and now it's 3 weeks later... wish me luck, i need it.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies never heard of those choccies but being a huge fan of choc myself, they sound delicious.

Heather bummer about the temp but i'm sure any day now you will :hugs:

Hey mirolee i agree. There have been times when me and dh have left bd'ing for a wholoe month and it truly takes a little bit to get back into the swing of things. I hope you both have fun hun :)

afm, well 2dpo and there looked like there was a streak of something in my panties (sorry tmi) wayyyyyyy too early for implantation. But wth? Still been having lots of pulling and o pain in tummy. Very wierd month indeed!


----------



## HWPG

i have had streaking before right before/during/after Ov - there are two theories: 1) when the egg burst, a little blood came out with it; 2) right when there a rise in LH, there is a drop in estrogen, which makes a little of your lining shed. either way, i totally said the same thing when it happened, (wth?), but apparently it's very normal.


----------



## laustiredttc

yeah i know i'm freaking out a little over it. its now pinkish? Why body, why?


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, Heather, I got my boots from a store called Maurices. I don't know if you have any in your area, but you can find them online. They are very reasonably priced.

Laura, I've also had that happen before. It's weird, but I think it's fairly common.

So, I think I'm a glutton for punishment. I decided to take an OPK this morning since I wanted to pee on something and I already promised myself I'd wait until tomorrow to take another pregnancy test. I will be posting a pic later, but it was litterly just shy of being pos. I have read that if you get a pos OPK this time of the month, it could mean you're preggers. I know, I know, I can't get my hopes up b/c my OPK was pos. But my cervix has been rising also. Blah...I just can't wait until I either get my pos preg test or AF shows up. I'm tired of guessing.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee...my husband falls asleep on the couch all the time and he is hard to move and get up. grrr...men. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I tried to download my pic, but that didn't work...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

rach-i'm so excited for you...werent you expecting af yesterday or tomorrow?any signs of it not coming that it might be different this time? when was the last time you tested? how many dpo are you now? eeeeekkkkk! FX FX FX!!!!:dust: bring the :bfp: on!
funny you mention that about the boots...i went to maurices today at the mall, got a sweater and scarf and was going to get a pair of bootsthat caught my eye BUT they didn't have my size. :( I'm going to probably get a pair at jcpenneys friday.


----------



## Brayr08

I thought AF would be here either today or tomorrow. I really haven't had anything. Not one spot of blood. I've been having on & off cramps, but I've read that it could just be my uterus streching. OR, it could just mean AF is on her way. Today I am 14DPO & when ever I'm on fertility drugs, I have a 28 day cycle. There is usually some spotting leading up to it though. The only reason I might not spot this month would be the prometrium preventing it(or pregnancy of course). I tested yesterday & there was nothing. Maybe I implanted late. I'm really trying to be realistic, but I want it to a BFP so bad!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh girls.... my throat felt scratchy or a little sore yesterday...and so here I am awake early in the morning. I didn't get to temp and being sick and all I'm done this cycle. If I end up preggo, fine...if not, oh well. I'm really starting to enjoy life right now. I'm dressing more nicely, looking more pretty and it makes me feel good. Hope I'm not acting selfish or narcisstic. I have 2 girls, so I just may really be done trying. Everything happens for a reason, so maybe, just maybe I'm not meant to have anymore kids. Maybe my spirit of trying again will come around shortly. I know I've went back and forth a lot before...so just taking it one day at a time. My parents are going to get here around bedtime to visit until Saturday. Then his mother and step dad are coming in saturday and leaving sunday. Busy busy week for me with thanksgiving tomorrow, date night with hubby at the movies for my birthday, shopping for black friday. As much as I can't wait...it always goes by fast. Love you gals!


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, I'm so happy that you're feeling so positive. It's good for you to do things just for you, to make you feel better. :hugs: 

I knew today would either be amazing, or suck, really bad. And it sucks, really bad. Temp was 98.50 again, so I was really excited. Got up, took my test and :bfn:. So, I am one day late, with absolutely no signs of AF. You would think if she was going to start sometime soon when I put in my supository and feel my cervix there would be at least some pink or brown or something! :dohh: I'm not testing again until Saturday, that will be CD 32 and 18DPO. If I don't get my period by CD35 I have to go in for a blood test. Tonight's going to be awful as it's hub's b-day and I'm sure I get to see B/SIL. I'm going to stop complaining, and ruining Heather's wonderful vibe. Hey Heather, shoot some of that this way please. I'm going to need it to make it through the next couple of days.


----------



## laustiredttc

Heather i'm really happy that your feeling very positive. Sometimes its like a huge weight has been lifted and it feels great. Hope you have a lovely time with your family huni

Rachel i'm sorry it turned out to be a :bfn: you might have implanted late huni so try not to get too bummed out. I know you dont want to hear it but your not out until she shows her face. Sending you lots of :hugs: hun


----------



## laustiredttc

oh i'm 3dpo there is the teeniest amount of pink cm now on tp. I am still having slight pains in tummy. Only thing is though my temp seems to have stopped climbing at 97.90?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww guys, thanks...staying positive or thinking positive is the only way to be happy. Life is too short to be sad. 

Rach-FX for you still...i'm just a bit worried your temps are still up from the progesterone suppositories. I'm afraid that is what is keeping you from bleeding? I pray you just implanted late though and it's taking time for the hcg to build up. I'm just trying to help you hun. 

Laura-not sure why your temps have stopped. Maybe they will go up more soon. Fx they do and symptoms sound good hun.

ok, so just went to bathroom and had a little glob of mucuous so if I had temped this am I think I'm assuming I still haven't O. Hubby has tonight, so maybe we will try to dtd before my parents get here. I am sick so we won't be kissing, since I don't want him to get sick.


----------



## HWPG

good morning ladies :)
rach, so sorry for your bfn..... hoping af stays away, seems like good signs that you have had no signs, eh? gl tonight/tomorrow/this weekend. keep in mind that (currently) you can still drink - she can not! ha! 
heather, i like your approach! it helps when we feel good about ourselves - working out, dressing nicer, showering (me, ha!) - hope you feel better soon, see if you can get one last try in and see where it takes you. 
laura, i think the temp thing is normal. some of it is due to the thermometer, some due to your body. notice my chart the last 7 days? crazy! but i know (for me) how significant the swing can be if i dont take my temp right away, even while i'm still drowsy, so maybe you are just excellent at it. the number doesnt matter anyways, just that there is a shift and it stays elevated.
afm, cd7. this week went by quickly. we are going to his mom's house tomorrow, so i'll be able to temp in the morning. i like to see it bottom/balance out before O, but that wont be til next wkd anyways. oh! and we had sex last night - but it was like a scene from a romantic comedy, where you expect the guy to fall on teh floor at any time, or a dog to come "watch" - he had to do a lot of balancing with the bad ankle, and i did a lot of holding still. hehehee. whatever gets the job done. and he's in for trying again, he's just not convinced his "men are up for the job". i told him not to worry cause it takes 72 for sperm to be made, so these guys are ok - it's the ones 60 days from now (being made currently) that might not be 100% ;) hopefully we wont need them!
happy thanksgiving to y'all. i will def have an ipad nearby, but if you guys are busy, i hope you enjoy your days :) hugs!


----------



## HWPG

*72 days (for sperm)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee-glad you got to dtd...sorry it was still awkward. Think of how awesome the first time will be after he gets all healed and better! You guys are gonna tear it up!!! lol I'm sure I will still get on the computer, I get on it everyday.


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, I'm thinking the same thing. I have also read that the prometrium can make you feel sick (but that's usually when it's taken orally). Stupid stuff anyways. I've decided I am not testing anymore. They're gonna do a blood test next week anyways if AF doesn't show up, so what's the point.

Mirolee, sometimes funny sex can be more fun then serious sex. I love it when we laugh. 

Laura, I hope this is it for you. It'd be so nice for you to not have to go to the FS.


----------



## HWPG

heather, is is your [email protected]!??! 
happy birthday lady!


----------



## HWPG

ok, guys, if you need a good laugh:
pregnantchicken.com
it is THE funniest website, the way she says things, how real she is... i love it and have never had pregnancy/birth/postbirth etc experiences, but i'm still laughing!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls we dont have it over here but happy thanks giving 

happy birthday heather :)

Mirolee i love funy sex so glad your hving fun with it :thumbup:

rachel its good that your getting a blood test hope the good luck stays with ya girlie 

afm, not much really just some slight pain still near ovary, boring!! its mine and dh wedding anniversary tomorrow and he managed to get the fri off. So i will be travelling from the families to go pick him up. Gonna be a long 8hour journey but will def be worth it. 

Did i mention that i have my follow up fs app next thurs? Well i am mega nervous i just hope she can give me some good news fx


----------



## Brayr08

What is the follow up for? I'm sure it'll be fine. It is sort of scary to see what they have to say, but I'm sure it will all be positive. Don't you guys get a free shot at IVF over there as long as you're a good canidate?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun its just normal procedure to meet up with the fs and discuss the findings of the op. Just a bit nervous incase she gives me any bad news. 

Its starnge because over here its a lottery postcode as to whether you qualify for ivf or not. Also we have to have been trying for at least three years before they offer you it. 
Hopefully we dont have to go down that road. fx


----------



## HWPG

THREE YEARS!??!! i would need emotional counseling (um, sometimes i do now, but thats another post.....) how can they dictate that as a timeline? wow, that is super frustrating - SO hoping that is not where your journey takes you!


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks mirolee. I know its a very naughty thing to do but i have told them that we have already been trying for 23 months so i know the fs will say try for another 6 months as after the op app chances of conceiving increase. So really its only a year we would have to wait. I know thats long in itself but nothing in the long run i guess :shrug:

The onny thing is because we are moving on the 10th dec i have to re-register with another fs so that will prob take 6 months to get into the system properly anyway.

Things we do hey girls :dohh:

How you ladies today? Got my 8 hr car journey today nd really NOT looking forward to it :cry:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thank you girlies for the birthday wishes....kind of sucks i have to celebrate it today along with thanksgiving. I just wanna relax! But I have a dinner to prepare, etc. 

rach-i pray next week you get a positive blood test result. :) Have a great thanksgiving! Hope you get through the family stuff alright. That would totally suck if you got your af today. Hope she stays away for 9 months!

mirolee-hope you have a great thanksgiving as well. :)

laura-i hope you don't get any bad news from the follow up. Ihope it's good news and you are almost ready to implant in a few days! ;) I think after getting cleaned out and your timing you have a pretty good chance. FX!

afm-cd20 and itemped this morning...i don't know if it's because i O or i'm a little sick but i haven't had a fever so it should be O shift. It was 97.73...yesterday I didn't temp cuz I woke up so early and stayed awake....the day before it was 97.1, so I either O cd18(tuesday)or cd19(wednesday)..we dtd lastnight while I had a freakin migraine... ugh. I am better now. Still a little on the sick side...and we went out to dinner lastnight with some friends and boy did my littlest daughter behave badly. I got fed up and cried in the restaurant....as badly as I want another baby, when they act like that, it definately changedf my mood and mind on that matter. This is my last month (cycle) trying girls. I mean it...I don't really want to have to go through any more temper tantrums in public and everything is fine and great right now with the 4 of us. This is my last shot, so we'll see what is meant to be.


----------



## Brayr08

Happy birthday Heather!:cake: Whatever you decide to do about TTC after this month, we'll totally support you. 

Mirolee, I guess I haven't been waiting that long for IVF, but I've been TTC for longer than that and believe me, sometimes I feel like I really should go through counceling or be wearing a straight jacket...one of the two.:haha: You've been trying for almost a year, which is way too long in and of it's self. We'd all be good parents. I hate that we've had to wait as long as we have. 

Laura, if I was you, I'd probably say I was trying for longer than I have for that very reason. I can understand why they make some ppl wait for 3 years though. If not, anyone who's been trying for 3 months with no success would be jumping on the waiting list. But for someone like you, who will actually have to go through other medications and procedures to get pregnant(well, hopfully you won't have to...I hope you get your BFP this month), why not let you try this first? It'd save you a lot of money and maybe even some heart ache.

Last night wasn't as terrable as I thought it'd be. For the most part, most ppl (even my B/SIL) tried to avoid the pregnant talk. A few comments were made, but I think everyone was trying to respect Derek and I as much as possable. The only thing that was kind of ouchy was when I mentioned to DH sister (not the pregnant one) that we were fixing our female cat. She said, "Well, she's not a woman if she can't have babies." :dohh: I think the second it came out of her mouth, she regreted it. I just brushed it off, I know she didn't mean it like that.
Remember how I mentioned I should probably be in the looney bin:wacko:? Well, I said I wasn't going to take anymore HPT...and I'm not, but I may or may not have peed on a digital OPK this morning. After the alloted time, a big, fat, smiley face was staring back at me. Um....What?:shrug: I've been trying to find info on whether or not prometrium can cause a pos OPK, but I can't find anything. And I've been taking this stuff for over two weeks, why would it just now give me a pos? I'm calling my FS tomorrow (if they're open) and asking them what they think. I can't believe I'm pregnant. Last night I started spotting greyish brownish stuff which I would think means I'm going to be starting soon. Ugh...I'm sorry ladies, I know, I know, I just can't let this go.

Heather and Mirolee, I hope you have a happy and safe Thanksgiving.
Laura, I hope you have a safe drive.


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies! Happy Thankgiving. We are at his moms house now but I brought my best friend, the iPad ;) 
I would totally lie about how long we've been trying. In fact, if I'm honest with my calendar and timing and opks, we are starting cycle six... But since I went off bc in January, that's what I tell my dr. I didn't know anything about my cycles, temps, opks until may... I just thought you have sex, you get pregnant. Now that Im more informed, I looked back at my cycles... Um, yea, I was stupid. I was prob off by a week of my fertile time each month. 
About three years ago, I fell out of faith. I still believe in God but I don't go to church. I have to say, though, since signing up for this forum and being on this thread, I,ve really gotten back into praying. I pray each month for all of you. So, today esp, you are each in my thoughts and prayers. Hoping for BFPs for each of us, exactly when they are supposed to happen. Thinking of you guys :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi ismarie! Any update? Rachael? Heather, did you go shopping? Laura, how was the trip? I am headed to do a little shopping myself.... Thought I saw a little ewcm this morning, but it's way too early.... And I won't be home til tomorrow to opk anyways (and won't DTD at MILs house) so nothing I can do about it. Oh well!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi ismarie!

yes I did go shopping and i've been awake since 530am and still going...i was a few hours awake before my husband and he's sleeping on me! lol didn't get anything big. Suppose to get some a little snow tonight or tomorrow? kinda would be nice to have a dusting...it is almost december! and time to put up the christmas tree tomorrow! :D Hubby will be leaving me next week sometime and will be gone for a week. Going to his moms to hunt with his grandpa. 

How are you Rach?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

correction: i've been awake since 530 am YESTERDAY! lol


----------



## lsmarie143

HWPG said:


> Hi ismarie! Any update? Rachael? Heather, did you go shopping? Laura, how was the trip? I am headed to do a little shopping myself.... Thought I saw a little ewcm this morning, but it's way too early.... And I won't be home til tomorrow to opk anyways (and won't DTD at MILs house) so nothing I can do about it. Oh well!

Hey HWPG and Mamato2girls!

I've been a crazy symptom spotter lately. I'm scheduled to test the 30th. Ugh the wait! 

Symptoms so far: 

1-normally I'm the coldest woman ever. For the past week I have been warmer than normal. 

2-Werid feeling in my vagajay...like a tingling..tugging feeling. I had this feeling when I was 9 months with DS.

3- Have had bad CM..like to the point of wearing a panty liner.

4-hungry..like oh goodness

5-I had two episodes of crazy emotions..cried while showing my daughter a video of a trip to the eye doctor. (yeah..weirdo)

6- a few episodes of nausea..didn't move until they went away. (Hate throwing up)

7-tiredness...I feel almost lazy. Suppose to run a 5k tomorrow..haven't trained in the past week. Just blah.. Don't even know if it will be safe to run it. I know pregnant women run everyday just.. (shrugs)

8-Last week my face was super greasy..nasty.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

symptoms sound great ismarie! :dust: to you,good luck! if you're 8dpo you should probably get a positive before 30th! I couldn't wait that's for sure and I think that's when I'm going to test also if I am not expecting af. I would be 9dpo or 10dpo. So, the 30th sounds likeamarvelous day...i don't have any tests though...may have to order some or get some at the store.


----------



## lsmarie143

Hubby leaves for a hunting trip tomorrow and will come back Wednesday. I may get test and test early. I can tell, it's going to be a long week! Fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## HWPG

How exciting!


----------



## HWPG

Ready to go home. Tired, dirty, lazy. Have I mentioned that I have a rash that started on my belly and has now spread? Feel like I could cry at any moment from sheer being away from home for two days. Can't wait for a shower and laundry. Oh yea, and to be pregnant. Bah! Someday... In my dreams...


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies :hi:

Mirolee i know what you mean hun i couldnt wait to get back to my own home. As much as i love my parents they kinda give me a headache sometimes. Hope the rash goes huni. Howz the oh ankle?

Heather, i think your so brave and strong. I know how hard this journey can be and we will always be here for you huni :hugs:

Rachel, bless, people just dont think before they speak sometimes. I kind of had an awkward convo with the brothers girlfriend whilst at my parents. She is due in dec. She was telling me how she got pregnant and how it was so easy for them. REALLY? Cheers for that. I know she never meant it in a nasty way but really, just think before you speak. Although i don mean to be horrible by saying this but she isn't the sharpest tool in the box!
The opk thing sounds good hun, what did the fs say?

afm, well i have been having a few niggly pains since o, but zero cm, like nothing? I cant help but still hold out for this month though. Oh and temp this morning was 98.34


hi ismarie :hi: those symptoms sound very promising, looks like there will be a :bfp: before long :thumbup:


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee, where are you at in your cycle?

Heather and Ismarie, good luck girls! I really hope you both get your BFP's this month. :hugs:

Laura, I HATE when ppl start talking to me about how easy it was for them. Bite me!:haha: I haven't really kept it a secret that we've been trying (unless I don't know you, then it's not your business) and so when ppl that know our struggles decide to rub it in, you just kind of what to punch them in the face. By the way guys, I'm really honestly not a violent person. I'm always saying I want to punch someone, but I never really do it. Promise.:blush: 

I never called my FS about the pos OPK. I tested with it again yesterday and it was still a dark line, but it wasn't pos. My temp dropped to 98.02 today, which is the lowest it's been since CD14 (am now CD32). So now, I'm just waiting for AF to show. I wish she'd get here, I'm ready to start cycle number 40! Woohoo!


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Good morning. Ff has me at cd10. I have not temped for two days because of being away and sleeping in. I will start up again tomorrow. I am hoping that Monday/tuesday I get some ewcm, maybe ov fri-sat. I will,also start opks Monday evening. I am going away next weekend, but just sat night, so we'll DTD Friday for sure. I am just looking forward to going home this morning and showering and doing laundry! I also need to pick up a prescription and hope it works, I tried to make a dr appt with a dermatologist and they don't have openings until march! Wth? This thing will def eat me before then, so hoping the rx works. Also, I'm a little embarrassed about it and want to not be naked, but that does not make babies.... :/
Heather, hope all is well. Hope you had a nice dinner and are feeling centered and positive. 
Rach, don't lose hope yet! Same to you Laura! 
Ismarie, keep us posted. Your pic looks so young, did you get married and have children at a young age?


----------



## HWPG

Ps. Ankle is the same. All casted up. But he's very mobile on the crutches, and is able to do his part horizontally as long as I don't move too much (enjoy myself), hehehehehh. Fine with me, as long as he makes his deposits in my bank ;) hahhaa, sorry, I'm in a silly, crass, about to lose my mind mood :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, mirolee-sorry about the rash..hope it goes away fast for you. 

ismarie-any new symptoms? FX!

rachael-i hope your temp goes back up, are you still taking the progesterone? Glad you're thinking positive. ;)

laura- don't give up,you still have a chance. Just because your not having any symptoms, doesnt mean your not...I never noticed any before with both my girls or any pregnancy. FX for you!

cd22 today and 3 or 4 dpo. Not really noticing anything. And might go out with 2 friend couples tonight for a birthday. Suppose to snow tonight, last i heard 3-6 inches through tomorrow middayso we will see. my parents are leaving today and dh mom is coming today and leaving tomorrow. Had a beautiful visit with my parents. I did not sleep or take a nap yesterday, i feel like i should stay awake more often and skip a night of sleep just so i can get more done and enjoy life. lol ;)


----------



## lsmarie143

HWPG said:


> Hi! Good morning. Ff has me at cd10. I have not temped for two days because of being away and sleeping in. I will start up again tomorrow. I am hoping that Monday/tuesday I get some ewcm, maybe ov fri-sat. I will,also start opks Monday evening. I am going away next weekend, but just sat night, so we'll DTD Friday for sure. I am just looking forward to going home this morning and showering and doing laundry! I also need to pick up a prescription and hope it works, I tried to make a dr appt with a dermatologist and they don't have openings until march! Wth? This thing will def eat me before then, so hoping the rx works. Also, I'm a little embarrassed about it and want to not be naked, but that does not make babies.... :/
> Heather, hope all is well. Hope you had a nice dinner and are feeling centered and positive.
> Rach, don't lose hope yet! Same to you Laura!
> Ismarie, keep us posted. Your pic looks so young, did you get married and have children at a young age?

I'm 29. I did get married young.


----------



## lsmarie143

MamaTo2Girls said:


> ok, mirolee-sorry about the rash..hope it goes away fast for you.
> 
> ismarie-any new symptoms? FX!
> 
> rachael-i hope your temp goes back up, are you still taking the progesterone? Glad you're thinking positive. ;)
> 
> laura- don't give up,you still have a chance. Just because your not having any symptoms, doesnt mean your not...I never noticed any before with both my girls or any pregnancy. FX for you!
> 
> cd22 today and 3 or 4 dpo. Not really noticing anything. And might go out with 2 friend couples tonight for a birthday. Suppose to snow tonight, last i heard 3-6 inches through tomorrow middayso we will see. my parents are leaving today and dh mom is coming today and leaving tomorrow. Had a beautiful visit with my parents. I did not sleep or take a nap yesterday, i feel like i should stay awake more often and skip a night of sleep just so i can get more done and enjoy life. lol ;)

No new preggo symptoms. Just got home from my 5k in 30 degree weather. My symptoms now are "stupid run" related! LOL!!


----------



## laustiredttc

mirolee, deposit in bank :rofl: love it!

Heather, i'm feeling your positive vibes atm hun. Making me keep up the hope :hugs:

Rachel, i did want to punch her at the time but really, this girl is two sheets to the wind most of the time and pretty much spends her days in lala land. :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals! Today we are having my family Thanksgiving. I made a chocolate roll, and the filling is like tiramisu flavor (like coffee mousse stuff). I am very pleased with how it came out :) cd11. Going to start my opks tomorrow after work. Otherwise, nothing new or fun to report. Anyone else?


----------



## laustiredttc

mmmmmm nom noms that sounds lovely :)

7dpo and nothing but a few little twinges. Have a feeling i'm out this month. It feels the same as every other month so thats why i feel out. Feel bit miserable bout it. I hope you have a lovely famly dinner mirolee. Its amazing how the days fly by. Cd 11 already, will soon be O time :dance:


----------



## HWPG

Isn't it funny how time is? I mean, cd1-cd5 seem forever, cause you just want to be done with af. Then from like five days before you ov til the day after, it feels like time is going by too quickly and did you have enough sex, at the right time, in the right position, was I horizontal long enough, should i do one or two opks, did i not pee for enough hours, how's my cm, etc etc. Then the two week wait starts again and it,s wait wait wait all over. Laus, you never really know. I keep reading other threads and the women are saying, I thought I was out, I was spotting, I had no symptoms, etc - then BFP! Speaking of that.... Rach?


----------



## laustiredttc

i know i really do hate the tww, come to think of it there is no part of it i really like anymore lol.

i want to be positive but it just feels like the other months, oh well wait, wait, wait,

i was wondering the same thing, howz it going rach, any news huni?


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls. Still no AF. My temp went back up from 98.02 to 98.34 this morning. I've been having a really dark brown discharge, which isn't unusual for me. I've been having cramps, but they mostly feel like O cramps and occasionally they feel like AF cramps. Which I think is weird. I refuse to take anymore tests though. It's looking like I'm going to have to have my blood drawn on Tuesday. Yipee...If it came back pos I'd be shocked...happy, but shocked. I really haven't had any symptoms other than being REALLY hungry and this afternoon I felt a little sick to my stomache...I'm sure it was nothing though. I don't know if this is a symptom or not, but usually my nips get kind of sensative before my period comes on, but they feel fine. Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing:shrug:. I hope you all are having a nice weekend. I'm listening to Christmas music and putting up my Christmas decorations, so I'm in a pretty good mood at the moment.


----------



## laustiredttc

yey, rachel, woo hoooooo huni c'mon bring on that :bfp: keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks Laura...I really honestly hope I get the shock of my life on Tuesday.


----------



## HWPG

We hope so too!


----------



## laustiredttc

i hope its an amazing shock huni, hoping and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rach-I pray tomorrow your bloodwork comes back positive and the discharge goes away and temps still stay temp and you do get that shock that you feel so out but you are pregnant indeed. FX for you really hard and can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow!!!


----------



## lsmarie143

This morning I had 3 waves of nausea..No throw up Yay!

Few more signs I just thought of was..

Normally, one week before AF I get very emotional and have that needy feeling. This month I haven't had that. 

Last month my bb's hurt one week before my AF. This month they haven't hurt one time. Not sure if that is a sign but its different than last month. 

Might buy a preggo test while in town today. AF due on Wednesday.

We shall see...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oooh, sounds great ismarie! If you buy one, i hope it's positive for you and can't wait to hear from you for the good news! ;) FX for you.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey heather, how did time with your family go hun? Hope you had a nice time :)

ismarie, sounds good huni, keeping fx for you

8dpo, no cm, twinges have died down but i am sitting here and having the most horrible hot flushes and today i had diarrhea, ugh sorry tmi. I'm not getting any hopes up at all yet. I said to myself that i would test wed, the day before my fs app so we will see what the outcome is?


----------



## HWPG

hoping it's a big week for y'all - sorry i have these loooong cycles and now am completely opposite you! i'm hoping for a smiley opk by friday!


----------



## laustiredttc

good luck mirolee, i hate the long ones too :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laura-family time went well. thanks. dh is hunting today and probably all week and then this weekend and next week i will be all by myself when he leaves. oh well... hope you get a bfp before your fs app.

i don't even know what i am today...let's see... i am cd24, 5 or 6dpo. i think i plan on testing on the 30th? maybe i wont even test and just if af don't come before 12dpo, (since my lp is 12dpo), then 13 or 14dpo if still no af then i will test. we will see.


----------



## laustiredttc

I dont want to tempt fate, but feeling some good vibes this month. I keep swinging though from feeling crap to feeling good so lets see what tomorrow brings :haha:


----------



## HWPG

impatiently waiting to hear from you gals!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

me too! .................


----------



## laustiredttc

me three he he :)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey ladies, nothing exciting to report at the moment. I can't go in for my blood draw for another 20 minutes. I also asked them about my pos OPK on 16DPO and they seemed somewhat baffled. I told them I tried to find some sort of corrilation between a pos OPK and the suppository I'm taking and really couldn't find anything. So, they're supposed to be calling me back with that. I'm gearing myself up for a negitive result, b/c I really think that's what's going to happen. I just don't FEEL pregnant (not that I know what that should feel like). Muh...we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## laustiredttc

eeeek 20 mins oh rachel i am keeping absolutely everything crossed for you hun. I truly truly truly truly truly hope you are. When will they give you the results hun? :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

gah! waiting!
(on a unrelated pregnancy note, i am going to the dr this afternoon - hopefully they will get something to clear up my polka dots!)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

polka dots?

rachael-so i take it you still haven't started? thats good...still any spotting or anything? feel like af coming? have you taken another opk since that pos one? Like laura said.....i truly truly truly truly hope this is it and you will get the shock of a lifetime. I pray they give you the results asap.


----------



## laustiredttc

yes c'mon rach, we're all rooting for you

ah bless mirolee i hope they can give you something, i hate getting any type of rash, remember the hives thing i had? 

Hey heather, where bout r u in ur cycle hun?

i'm 9dpo today, nothing to report sadly. Gonna take test tomorrow but can prob give you the results now :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

Sorry didnt mean to ruin the pos vibe. On a more pos note i'm sitting here with a lovely bar of galaxy chocolate and very much enjoying :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ooh chocolate! ;) Umm, I am cd25 and 6 or 7 dpo.


----------



## laustiredttc

happy days hun, gosh the days seem to be going quite quick atm :thumbup:

Keep looking at the box of clothes that i have to pack ready for the move but just CANNOT be bothered :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

Well ladies, the results are in and it was a big fat negative. It's okay though. I accepted the fact that I'm not pregnant this cycle close to a week ago. So now I get to stop taking my medicine and my period should FINALLY come and I can start cycle 40. Also, they still couldn't come up with a reason why I got my positive on my OPK. She said she would research it a little more b/c she was curious too. She also wants me to test with it again on the same day next cycle to see if it comes up with the same results.


----------



## HWPG

SO SORRY RACH! sending hugs across the miles. we are all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

just came from my PCP - apparently i have "pityriasis rosea". no noe knows what causes it, anyone can get it, it takes 1-3 months to run its course and go away. not contagious though, so it's ok to get back in the saddle....er, i mean bedroom. i was on diflucan (anti-fungal), which can be bad for preggo or ttc, so she told me to stop taking that so it's not a worry for this cycle - so tonight, thursday, and friday - still waiting for the smiley opk...


----------



## laustiredttc

rach i'm sorry huni, sending you lots of hugs and xxxx here when ya need to vent 

mirolee i have heard of that. glad its not gonna stop you from bd'ing


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm sorry Rach---big hugs! <3 :friends:


----------



## lsmarie143

AF is due tomorrow. No signs of her.. But staying positive!


----------



## HWPG

GL ismarie!


----------



## laustiredttc

fx for a :bfp: ismarie

:bfn: today. There was a line but its def an evap, grey and after the time limit. :( oh well hope af hurries so can start next cycle, cycle 17 :cry:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:hugs: Laura... i'm sorry. 

gl ismarie!


----------



## laustiredttc

i hate hate hate my body. i have had diarrhea now for the past three days, i swear i want to punch myself right bout now :growlmad: will have to go docs if not cleared by monday :(


----------



## HWPG

Laus - immodium? could it be related to something - like food or hormones? it's very normal to get this around af because the change in hormones affects the bowels also. but really hoping it's different hormones effecting you, not AF! fingers still crossed!
cd14 today - i am in a bad bad bad mood. no sex last night - huge argument about the STUPID BROKEN ANKLE which is destroying our life. luckily, no ewcm or smiley face yet, but getting close, and i feel like his stash is not his best players. we're going to "try again" tonight, but lets just say there's no romance or fun in this game right now. hate f-ing ttc.


----------



## MoSha

Hello.. I need a TWW Buddy too..
Yesterday i took a OPK and its had a faint line on the box it says try intercourse within 24-48 hrs so we did the BabyDance last night. so Fingers Cross!... Today im buying another ovulation test to see if the line has gotten darker any... but its a good thing to know that my ovulation is coming.. Its been two years since we have been TTC and i hope its fin to happen... LMP = 11/12/2012 28days

Symptoms: Craving Chocolate(boyfriend 2), Sharp cramp pain in the lower belly, feel cramping or achiness, Egg White discharge with Light Pink spotting, Dull aches, *sigh* feeling in the uterus, when i do Kegels i feel pulling of the uterus.. right now i felt pulling on the right side @11/28/2012 9:37am... 
Fatigue, bloating, Increased sex-drive, Nipples tingling & some nausea...:baby::hugs:

My estimated fertile window:
Wed, Nov 21 through Mon, Nov 26 
(****BabyDanced 11/20 & 22nd & 11/25/2012 & 11/27/2012****)

My estimated ovulation date:
Mon, Nov 26

GoodLuck & Baby dust to you!


----------



## MoSha

I feel ya! Its fustrating... im finally ovulating in over two years!


----------



## HWPG

gl mosha! welcome!


----------



## LadyinWait

MoSha said:


> Hello.. I need a TWW Buddy too..
> Yesterday i took a OPK and its had a faint line on the box it says try intercourse within 24-48 hrs so we did the BabyDance last night. so Fingers Cross!... Today im buying another ovulation test to see if the line has gotten darker any... but its a good thing to know that my ovulation is coming.. Its been two years since we have been TTC and i hope its fin to happen... LMP = 11/12/2012 28days
> 
> Symptoms: Craving Chocolate(boyfriend 2), Sharp cramp pain in the lower belly, feel cramping or achiness, Egg White discharge with Light Pink spotting, Dull aches, *sigh* feeling in the uterus, when i do Kegels i feel pulling of the uterus.. right now i felt pulling on the right side @11/28/2012 9:37am...
> Fatigue, bloating, Increased sex-drive, Nipples tingling & some nausea...:baby::hugs:
> 
> My estimated fertile window:
> Wed, Nov 21 through Mon, Nov 26
> (****BabyDanced 11/20 & 22nd & 11/25/2012 & 11/27/2012****)
> 
> My estimated ovulation date:
> Mon, Nov 26
> 
> GoodLuck & Baby dust to you![/QU
> 
> We're just about in the same 2WW. My FF said I ovulated on Nov. 26 and "my calendar" app indicated I would ovulate on Nov. 25. I used OPKs with the smiley face. They were positive for three days but I checked the lines on Sunday and the line was definitely darker on that day than any other day. I wore DH out with BDing, lol. But I know he is ready. After one time, I was like, "yep, that's the one"! TMI, but we had just finished and he asked me did I pray and then I said lets pray together.
> 
> Anywhoo...I would like to join you. I might not be on here as much though, trying not to think about it(not easy). I pray we all get our BFPs this round!!!
> :dust: and prayers!


----------



## Brayr08

Mosha-The line has to be as dark as the control line to count as a positive. There is pretty much always going to be a line. Good luck with everything though!

HW-I'm feel'n ya girl. I hate TTC also. If I didn't want a baby so bad, I'd have been done with this a long time ago.

Laus-Hope you get to feeling better. And if you're not preggers (I hope you are!) you and I will be about on the same schedule. When are you due for AF? I still haven't started yet. Hopefully tomorrow...ready to get this next cycle started.

It's a good thing I got my blood test done yesterday or I'd def think I was pregnant. My temp this morning was 98.89! Up from 98.02 the day before. Maybe my body is trying to compensate for the lack of progesterone? Pfft...No idea.


----------



## HWPG

welcome LadyinWait! i am hoping to O soon!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

welcome mosha and ladywait! :hi:

cd26, 7 or 8dpo... i guess i will try and test this saturday. Been sick lately and am extra tired today, from being sick I think? Also, I have not temped since I seen a good O shift...I wish I knew the exact dpo I am but at leastI know i'm 7 or 8. I will be so shocked if I get bfp...after trying for MONTHS and since this is most likely the last month we're trying. Oh, feeling crampy too....nothing unusual of course.

Laura-I pray too that you still have a chance. Well, we always do until af comes. Hang in there hun.

Rach-I really wish you would've got good news yesterday. What is the plan for your next cycle? Are you going to do clomid again or try something else? I hope whatever it is, it works this time. :hugs:

Mirolee-i know how you feel about having arguments arpound ttc time, it totally sucks and is so unromantic, but remember why you're doing it and rty to push all the hard feelings away and focus on what you're trying to make in the process of you and your other half...a baby that is from both of you. Good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## LadyinWait

MamaTo2Girls said:


> welcome mosha and ladywait! :hi:
> 
> cd26, 7 or 8dpo... i guess i will try and test this saturday. Been sick lately and am extra tired today, from being sick I think? Also, I have not temped since I seen a good O shift...I wish I knew the exact dpo I am but at leastI know i'm 7 or 8. I will be so shocked if I get bfp...after trying for MONTHS and since this is most likely the last month we're trying. Oh, feeling crampy too....nothing unusual of course.
> 
> Laura-I pray too that you still have a chance. Well, we always do until af comes. Hang in there hun.
> 
> Rach-I really wish you would've got good news yesterday. What is the plan for your next cycle? Are you going to do clomid again or try something else? I hope whatever it is, it works this time. :hugs:
> 
> 
> Mirolee-i know how you feel about having arguments arpound ttc time, it totally sucks and is so unromantic, but remember why you're doing it and rty to push all the hard feelings away and focus on what you're trying to make in the process of you and your other half...a baby that is from both of you. Good luck with everything! :hugs:

Thanks for the welcome! Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!


----------



## LadyinWait

HWPG said:


> welcome LadyinWait! i am hoping to O soon!

Thank you! I pray you O soon too!


----------



## MoSha

Other nights & Last night i was over heating i live in illinois so its winter time and i had the window open, ceiling fan & the floor fan on! I was hot! My boyfriend looked at me like i was crazzzzyyy!


----------



## Maybell17

Hey guys! I'm so sorry it's been so long since my last post! I work so much I never seem to have time to respond but I have been reading your posts frequently during down times at work. I'm so sorry you guys are having such bad luck! I keep sending prayers to you all everytime I look are read BFNs :( Last month I wrote that I had a faint pink line and was three days late on my AF. I took two more tests and both were positive... then AF came the next day. Confused I took ANOTHER test and it was neg all were first response. Chemical? Idk. We tried again this month and I'm suppose to start Saturday. No symptoms except sore BB's which I usually have before AF anyways. Good luck to you all and my best wishes go out!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Maybell17 said:


> Hey guys! I'm so sorry it's been so long since my last post! I work so much I never seem to have time to respond but I have been reading your posts frequently during down times at work. I'm so sorry you guys are having such bad luck! I keep sending prayers to you all everytime I look are read BFNs :( Last month I wrote that I had a faint pink line and was three days late on my AF. I took two more tests and both were positive... then AF came the next day. Confused I took ANOTHER test and it was neg all were first response. Chemical? Idk. We tried again this month and I'm suppose to start Saturday. No symptoms except sore BB's which I usually have before AF anyways. Good luck to you all and my best wishes go out!

Your so sweet... I am so sorry hun. It seems it may be easy for you to conceive so I don't think you will have a problem again...and when it does I hope it is a sticky bean for you. I have had a chemical and other m/c as well..very tough to go through, if you have any questions or need to talk I/we are here for you. I am due for my af sunday or monday. Prayers for you and all my other friends as well. This is probably my last month trying.


----------



## HWPG

maybell, sorry to hear about that. :( gl for this month!
afm, ewcm today, woot woot! still no smiley - heather, waiting for my damn smiley! - but feeling more optimistic. dtd tonight and tomorrow, then sunday and monday. should Ov by then... we'll see! 
Mama, how are you feeling? Bray, update? Laus, anything new to report?
Hope you other ladies are doing ok in your tww :)


----------



## jenn0307

I am 1 dpo today also. Well at least i believe I am from charting bbt. yesterday was feeling a lot of gas like cramps, today a little bit as well. Today I am really tired and very irritable. keeping my fingers crossed that this is my month!!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls results came back fine although been told not eligible for funnding for ivf so will have to fund ourselves, bummer :(


----------



## HWPG

oh laus! so sorry! why? you cant be a millionaire like you are? that makes sense (not).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee-feeling like myself, like every cycle even when I did coneive. thanks for asking.
you will see that smiley soon, don't worry....so wonderful to see it smiling back at you. Keep looking for it. ;)

laura-so glad to hear everything is fine. I'm sorry you're not eligible, but if it is your only option, trust me, it will be worth every penny! Make payments! Be happy you arent told you cant even have kids! Chin up! :hugs:

everything ok, Rachael? Hope all is well.

hi Jenn...good luck to you! :dust:

Prayers for you all!


----------



## lsmarie143

Still no sign of the witch! Tested yesterday morning and got a BFN with a cheapy. Bought a good one today. Testing in the morning. 

With my 2 other kids I didn't know I was preggo until I started throwing up which was around 8 weeks. I wonder if my HCG is still to low to come out in a test.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies.
i am irritated today. FF is trying to tell me that i ovulated between cd11 and cd15. luckily, i know my body, and since i only got ewcm yesterday and have not had a pos opk and i have never ov before cd15, i know FF is wrong... i think my temps are elevated due to this cold i'm fighting! and i am a huge baby about being sick, esp a) congestion and b) cramps. otherwise, if i really did Ov early, i will be pissed because we didnt have sex. only time will tell, i suppose. you know what would be even better? DELAYED ovulation and a 40 day cycle! *groans* sorry, debbie downer today.... how is everyone else?


----------



## lsmarie143

Very Faint :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Taking another test Sunday Morning to get a good picture!!


----------



## HWPG

omg ismarie! congrats!


----------



## lsmarie143

Thank you!


----------



## Brayr08

Congrats ISMARIE! Man our thread is lucky...well, for everyone else. :winkwink:

HW, I'm sorry for your frustration. :hugs: If it makes you feel any better, my cycle was 36 days long. Hopefully FF was wrong. If you haven't gotten a pos OPK, then I'd say they are wrong. Keep testing girl, hope you get your smiley soon.

Laus, I'm sorry you aren't able to get the free IVF. (Sorry if you already said this) What are they planning for you your next cycle?

Mama, what day are you testing again?

AFM: Well, finally started my period yesterday so I will start taking my clomid tomorrow. Yey for hot flashes and crazy moodiness. :dohh: Bring it on! Praying this cycle is it. If I O the same time I did last cycle, I should be able to find out either Christmas day or the day after if I'm pregnant or not.

You ladies have any fun plans for the weekend? Tonight is my work's Christmas party and I'm really excited b/c it's an OPEN BAR!!! :happydance: Whoohoo! And this chicy has a DD. I plan on totally hating myself in the morning.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies sorry been mia been having war of words with fs over sending me my notes so i can check critera where we are moving to. What a horrible bitch she has been :growlmad:

ismare, major congrats hun h&h 9 months

hey girls, well she said that my e2 level came back and it was two points over so they wont fund me because i fall just the teensiest bit outside of THEIR criteria. I was fuming!!!! i asked the obvious question, 'would it stop me from getting preg' and she said oh no you will be fine. She then went onto say it was all about the money and they are tightening their belts now. I felt like saying, 'well fuc* you anyways because im moving soon and will under a new pct, so stuff your f'ing funding where the sun dont shine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can you guys tell i'm angry :haha:

So now i am waiting for her to send me my notes then re-register with a new gp after we move on the 10th dec and then get him/her to refer us to a new fs. phew

Honestly im on a fricken merrigoround here girls and feeling like i just want to get off cause my head is spinning. anyway......................

Heather, yes when you testing huni?

rach, think i will be getting af, either tomoz or sun? so will be right behind you hun

mirolee, any luck with the smiley yet hun?


----------



## laustiredttc

oh and im being totally rude hello to all you new gals :hi:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

congrats ismarie! every new comer seems to get a bfp on our thread.... your lucky.

mirolee--only you know your body, give it a few more days and i'm sure you'll see that smiley face. ;) :D

rach-glad she finally came, time for a new cycle and christmas miracle and blessing!

laura-maybe when you move you can meet the criteria there? anyways, your journey is beginning and it will be yuor time before you know it, even if you have to pay for it!

I am testing tomorrow morning. Walmart did not have any first response tests or cb digital which i like....so i got a cheap answer test brand. Hubby left this morning, so just me and the girls. In a way I don't want to test in the morning...i shouldn't have bought tests, cuz from previous months, I am so let down by my body from seeing bfn's for so long.... i am cd28, 9 or 10dpo today...my luteal phase for MONTHS has only been 12, so expecting af sunday or monday. I should get a positive in the morning if i am. I will let you guys know, don't worry. ;)


----------



## laustiredttc

Yeah we have decided that if we dont meet the criteria in the new place then we are just going to pay for ivf ourself. Its about £6,000 total with all of the meds, which thankfully we have as we have been saving for a deposit on a house (bye bye house :(

heather, gl huni, fx :friends:


----------



## HWPG

houses are totally overrated... babies are worth it!


----------



## HWPG

thanks ladies - i hope you're all right, that i know my body and the smiley is still coming, because if i did ov and us not having sex for 9 days - that would REALLY piss me off. also, just had lunch with a old gf (she used to work with us but stopped working to be a SAHM when her son was born) told us she's pregnant - oh yay! (blech) and i cant breathe thru my nose due to my cold, so add that to the list of irritations. wow, i am a ball of cheerful goodness! ha!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

why can't you save the posit for a house and get a medical credit card and make payments every month? Then you can have both things which are very important.


----------



## lsmarie143

MamaTo2Girls said:


> congrats ismarie! every new comer seems to get a bfp on our thread.... your lucky.
> 
> mirolee--only you know your body, give it a few more days and i'm sure you'll see that smiley face. ;) :D
> 
> rach-glad she finally came, time for a new cycle and christmas miracle and blessing!
> 
> laura-maybe when you move you can meet the criteria there? anyways, your journey is beginning and it will be yuor time before you know it, even if you have to pay for it!
> 
> I am testing tomorrow morning. Walmart did not have any first response tests or cb digital which i like....so i got a cheap answer test brand. Hubby left this morning, so just me and the girls. In a way I don't want to test in the morning...i shouldn't have bought tests, cuz from previous months, I am so let down by my body from seeing bfn's for so long.... i am cd28, 9 or 10dpo today...my luteal phase for MONTHS has only been 12, so expecting af sunday or monday. I should get a positive in the morning if i am. I will let you guys know, don't worry. ;)

Thank you! I test with a cheap walmart brand and it came out negative. Test this morning which is the next day with a First response and it was faintly positive. Testing again Sunday morning.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I love first response, but they were all out! I'm sure even with this answer brand, it should give me a positive if i am. I don't think it's too early...but i really wish I had a first response. We will see.


----------



## laustiredttc

im not sure they do payment plans here hun. Kind of all or nothing, but you might be right will have to look it up properly.

Mirolee :rofl: i know thats instinctivley what i thought :haha: hope you start to feel better soon hun


----------



## HWPG

GL heather! excited for you!


----------



## laustiredttc

yes much much good luck heather, praying for you and keeping fx and sending you lots of pos mental vibes :)


----------



## laustiredttc

oh 13dpo and think the stupid :witch: is just about to fly in. F'ing hate her with a vengence :growlmad:


----------



## HWPG

I'm headed away overnight. No smiley yet... Tonight? Tomorrow? GL girls, keep us posted!


----------



## laustiredttc

hope you have a nice time mirolee wherever your off to :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

tested at 2am cuz i had to get up and help my little one go pee and put her back to bed and i couldn't go back to sleep because i had to pee ( was held for about 6 hours?) but it was negative to me. I wish I had a first response to test with but oh well. Guess I am not going to have any more kids. I'm ok with that.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh heather im really really sorry sweetie. I wish i was there to give you a real one but sending you lots of metal ones :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

af got me tonight, oh well onto cycle 17, whoopdie dooooooo :dohh:


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry Heather. Has AF showed up yet? I'm glad that you are content with whatever happens. So will you go back on birth control or is it going to be a not trying, but not preventing thing?

Laura, I'm sorry the witch got you. I'm on CD4, so you aren't too far behind me. It's going to be weird being on the same schedule as someone else. I guess with my crazy cycles is was bound to happen eventually.

Mirolee, any smiley yet?

I have decided that I am only going to start temping at CD 10 until whenever I get my shift. All it does is confuse the heck out of me and I don't think the meds I'm on make it very reliable for anything other than knowing when I Oed anyways. I'm pretty excited that if it doesn't work this cycle I can go back to the shots and do the IUI. It is way more expsenive ($20.00 a month vs $600.00), but it's less stressful too. I don't have to worry about if I actually Oed, I don't have to worry about if we did it the right amount of times on the right days. I get a smiley on my OPK or I have at least 1 good sized follicle, I take a shot to induce ovulation and then the next day, I go in and they insert millions of good sperm right where they need to be. I honestly think it worked last time, but had a chemical. I am hoping a spermy catches an egg this month so I don't have to go through all of that (b/c it is harder emotionaly on me when I get that BFN), but if it doesn't, at least I know we can do MORE. 

Anyways, hope you girls have had a nice weekend so far. I had WAY too much to drink Friday night (but had a blast, so it was worth it) and paid for it, pretty much ALL day yesterday. I very rarely do that, so I guess it's not so bad. I think we're going to get our Christmas tree today. Which will be weird since it's supposed to be like 60 degrees...in frick'n Michigan...in December.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey rach its all sounding good hun, the iui esp :thumbup: im looking forward to moving so i can put all my xmas decs up :dance:

i thought af came yesterday, pink in cm then nothing and only bit of pink today as well. wth, is going on? i had few cramps today but now they have gone. I dont think im preg though coz my temp dropped to coverline this morning 97.90 so :shrug: who knows what is going on with this body of mine!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

took another test this am (bfn) and afterwards when i wiped there was a little pink so haven't started officially but pretty sure she is on her way. Started going through my littlest daughters clothes...i am tired of hoarding away all of her and her older sisters clothes waiting to see if I'm gonna have another girl or not. Getting rid of a lot, either selling on ebay or saving to sell in yard sales. Told hubby and he asked me why...i guess we might not officially be giving up trying...but i am so confused because I want another but i love spoiling my 2 girls now with nice things, clothes, etc....and want to be able to do more with them, taking them places....it's such a hard decision. I told hubby we would talk about when he came back home. Maybe instead of actually trying, (like everyday) we will just do it on the 2 best days to when he has off and not even bother ondays he works? I don't know, but for now I have a little time to think about it.

Rach-great idea on trying iui again....it def should work this time if not pregnant by the end of this cycle!

Laura-I love Christmas... good luck moving and hopefully the Christmas spirit brings you some good luck this month (this cycle)...what is the next step for you anyways?

Mirolee-hope you had a good weekend. Did you get your pos opk yet? If not, remember I know you have O at 19dpo before, maybe later? Just don't give up yet! ;)

:hugs: and :dust: to all! <3


----------



## laustiredttc

Heather, your such an amazingly strong person and throughout this journey you have been an amazing champion of positive thinking :hugs: I think what your saying is right hun, just enjoy your beautiful family and let nature take over.

When we move i am going to see if we qualify for assisted conception in that area if not then we will fund it ourself. Difference is though, on the nhs we get three fresh cycles and if we fund ourself we only get one. But we shall see what the new year brings. New house, new career for hubby and hopefully new :baby: there is lots to look forward to :)

This morning though the :witch: reared her ugly head with a devilish vendetta. Oh holy moly, it was by far THE worst period pain i have ever experienced. This is extreme TMI so sorry if i upset, offend or make anyone ill.

I was like, projectile vomitting into the toilet, swivelling round then had the worst diarrhea imaginable, my hubbs before he set off for work had to get me a bowl to throw up into. And the pains, oh jesus, i cant describe them, there are no words for it but just HORRIFIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know i sound melodramatic girls but seriously i thought my life was ending. :haha: I had these horrid cold sweats and kept feeling like i was going to pass out. In the end i just lied down in the shower with the hot water on full blast. I thought all of this was over with the op but i guess im just one of thos people who will always have bad periods :cry: Sorry it was long just had to get it out ya know. (pardon the pun) :blush:


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! lots to catch up on.
heather, i second everything laura said - your positivity (i'm not sure that is a real word) has def cheered me up in some serious sad moments, and your level-headed approach to the world keeps us all grounded. in the end, i know you will do exactly what is right for you and your family.
laus, i know EXACTLY what you mean re: period pains. i have vivid memories of the scenario you're describing, and even now, at the first sight of blood, i take ibruprofen to help alleviate the on-coming torture. i wonder if the procedure "loosened" stuff up and maybe it wont be so bad after this cycle.... ?? one can hope!
bray, i see exactly what you are saying. i temp every other day until day 12 or so, then start everyday, just to get a "baseline". i hope you dont have to go to IUI again and this is it, but at least you have a plan, yay!
afm, cd19 today. still have neg opks, but i'm being patient. my temp has come back down, so i def think i was running a low grade fever last week. still fighting this cold, but i can breathe thru my nose again because it has moved south into my chest/throat (hurray!). still "fighting" with OH about DTD vs his ankle. grrrrr. had a nice wkd with my girls, told them we were trying, they are all very excited and supportive - one girl in our group (the only one to have a baby yet, not the one who is preg right now) said it took her 10 months. so - deep breath - cycle 6 - i still have a good life, a good man, a good job. what i really need to do is focus on the 30948 events that are happening in december - i'm tired just *looking* at my calendar! 
hugs to you all! how are the other new ladies? Ladyinwait? Mosha? and i think Ismarie was going to post a pic... ??


----------



## LadyinWait

Hi HWPG,

It's funny, I said I wasn't going to be on here very much but the truth, I just didn't log in.:haha: I am sorry about all of the BFN's, I know how difficult it can be. :hugs: Keep your head up everyone and I know it can be hard but think about all of the great things in your lives. 

I am just waiting now.... I believe I am 8 DPO and I think I am going to test on Friday. DH is out of town this week so I am praying that I can give him some awesome news when he gets back home. I thought I had so many symptoms and now I am not even sure but then again I felt like I was having symptoms and AF showed up. I have been nauseous, dizzy, crampy, and I keep having these crazy dreams. The first three are pretty typical. 

Praying for you all and :dust: to everyone!! Even if I am not logged in, I am definitely lurking :).


----------



## laustiredttc

hey mirolee, i know next time i am going to arm myself, that was just traumatic :haha: keeping fx you get your pos opk soon. Glad you had a nice time with the girls and dont worry about oh, his ankle will heal soon enough and you guys can get back into the swing of things. 
Dh got his exams tomorrow and wed so just praying, hoping, wishing he passes all of them, he deserves this soooo much!!

howz things rach?

lady, the symps do sound good hun so hoping you get your :bfp: soon :)


----------



## laustiredttc

oh got some hopeful news today as well. The fs secretary called me today and whilst she cant get my notes to me till next week, so sent to new house. I did ask her what my fsh was, its 6.4 which means under the new criteria for where we are going, we qualify for assisted conception as there requirement is 15 and under, whooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: :dance: :happydance:

Hopefully if all goes according to plan, next year will be the biggy fx


----------



## HWPG

L, it seems a little strange to say "congrats on the low fsh!" but in this case, congrats! glad to (finally!) get some good news - it's only up from here!


----------



## LadyinWait

laustiredttc said:


> oh got some hopeful news today as well. The fs secretary called me today and whilst she cant get my notes to me till next week, so sent to new house. I did ask her what my fsh was, its 6.4 which means under the new criteria for where we are going, we qualify for assisted conception as there requirement is 15 and under, whooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance: :dance: :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully if all goes according to plan, next year will be the biggy fx

I pray all goes well for you! It's great to get some good news!


----------



## LadyinWait

laustiredttc said:


> hey mirolee, i know next time i am going to arm myself, that was just traumatic :haha: keeping fx you get your pos opk soon. Glad you had a nice time with the girls and dont worry about oh, his ankle will heal soon enough and you guys can get back into the swing of things.
> Dh got his exams tomorrow and wed so just praying, hoping, wishing he passes all of them, he deserves this soooo much!!
> 
> howz things rach?
> 
> lady, the symps do sound good hun so hoping you get your :bfp: soon :)

So I almost cried when I read that... so weird!


----------



## laustiredttc

ah bless huni, :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

i know, i swear 1 year ago i would never have dreamed that i would know all of the names to each hormone raging around my body. 

well look at me now Ma, i'm a flippin professor :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura that is awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! i'm soooo happy for you! you're just having a whole lot of great news! moving, hubs and new job and getting assistance on ttc! I'm gonna cry! :hugs: all the best to you and next year is your year! 2013 is gonna be great! Hopefully for all of us!

Lady-everything sounds good. Good luck to you and fx! your somewhat new to the thread and newcomers get pretty lucky...i have a feeling you will get your bfp. :dust: to you!

Rach-hope all is well and hope the clomid works well this time. hang in there.

Mirolee---waiting on your pos opk news! Cmon already!


----------



## LadyinWait

MamaTo2Girls said:


> Laura that is awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! i'm soooo happy for you! you're just having a whole lot of great news! moving, hubs and new job and getting assistance on ttc! I'm gonna cry! :hugs: all the best to you and next year is your year! 2013 is gonna be great! Hopefully for all of us!
> 
> Lady-everything sounds good. Good luck to you and fx! your somewhat new to the thread and newcomers get pretty lucky...i have a feeling you will get your bfp. :dust: to you!
> 
> Rach-hope all is well and hope the clomid works well this time. hang in there.
> 
> Mirolee---waiting on your pos opk news! Cmon already!

Thank you so much! I do have a good feeling this time, so we'll see. You all are so sweet and sincere, I really appreciate it. :hugs: This forum means a lot to me since I am away from family and friends (recently moved..got DH though :) ). And most of my friends recently had babies so it can be hard to talk to them about it especially when they tell me to "just relax". 

Again thank you. I will keep you all in my prayers! 

OAN, are hot flashes normal? Good googley moo...maybe it's the flourescent lights.


----------



## HWPG

i know.... seriously.... tonight? still got good fertile cm (yum ;) ) so here's hoping!


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies!
i am more sick than yesterday, if possible! coughing now, and still stuffy nose, ugh! not sexy, hehehe. opk was neg last night. dtd anyways - want to make sure there are some guys in there waiting to meet the queen just in case. poas this am, even though the verdict is split on whether or not it is ok to use FMU for OPK (the acronyms are flying around here!) - and GOT MY FIRST SMILEY! i was SO excited, dancing around the house, showed OH the smiley. then i took an i.c. and tested with that also ('cause i saved my pee in a cup because i'm smart and a planner) - that was very positive as well - so it made me feel a little better about using the i.c.'s in the past. anyways.. SO happy we BD last night, and we'll do it again tonight. not sure i can convince him for tomorrow... but i'm ok with that! feeling optimistic and in the running. so... other than everything else going weird in my body - cold/sick, body rash - things are looking up!
cheers to you all today!


----------



## LadyinWait

That's great! I am sorry you aren't feeling too hot but you're still sexy! :) I tell my dh that when I get sick. I pray you get to feeling better soon! The smiley faces are great! 

I took a test at 9 DPO, just about ripped out my heart. I know better and I know I am not out....just sucks to see that.


----------



## HWPG

Lady, it's still early! 
Pretty quiet on here today... i've been having to stalk other people's threads to stay awake at work... hehehe...


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks heather, means alot hun :hugs:

mirolee :yipee: oh hun im really happy for you, great :sex: timing as well :)

lady dont get discouraged hun, its mega early, keeping fx for you hun

Rach, were you at girlie, we're missing you


----------



## LadyinWait

Thanks to you both. I know it's early, just didn't like seeing it (or not seeing it). I pray everyone is doing well!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!
Laura I am SO excited that you'll be able to get the assistance! I am also extremely jealous (but in a good way) that you have the oppertunity to have it paid for. I wish the US did something like that. Have you done much research on IVF? 

Mirolee-Yey for smiley! FINALLY!!! 

I'm fine today, just a wee bit on the grumpy side. I totally blame the clomid.


----------



## HWPG

ah clomid: you help make eggs but also assist with mood swings, hot flashes, cravings, and a plethora of other things! thank you!
i know you dont have to, but you think it's ok to POAS again, just to see the smiley? :blush:


----------



## LadyinWait

HWPG said:


> ah clomid: you help make eggs but also assist with mood swings, hot flashes, cravings, and a plethora of other things! thank you!
> i know you dont have to, but you think it's ok to POAS again, just to see the smiley? :blush:

Sheesh, clomid does all of that.... 

I am a little bias when it comes to the smileys...they make me smile :).


----------



## HWPG

So weird! I did my opk after work today and it was neg! Good thing I did one this morning, phew. Now, to go catch that egg!


----------



## LadyinWait

Good morning to everyone!! I pray all is well or as good as it can be! 

I pray you caught that egg, HWPG!!!! I had smiley faces for three days but it was neg in late afternoon of the third day. I was gonna give dh the night off when I saw that, but I was like out...gotta catch that egg!


----------



## HWPG

hi!
had another neg opk this AM but my temp did not go up. talked with OH about DTD again toinght... we'll see... on a plus note, he had first PT appt today and it went SO well! i think it cheered him up a bit, so maybe that will put him in the mood ;) otherwise, nothing to report. :) hope all is well with you gals!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals!
had my temp shift this morning, so think i o'd yesterday. we dtd 3 days in a row this time, i'm feeling very optimistic - not necessarily for BFP, but that i'm in the running. i like to see the crosshairs on FF and have "high" as my chances, ya know? still have a lingering cough, but otherwise feeling SO much better. how is everyone else?


----------



## WantingChild

Hi ladies! Mind if I join in? I'm not having much luck on other threads lol. :shrug:

Anyways, I'm completely new to TTC. OH and I are trying for our first together. First cycle trying. Had neg OPKs on CD8 and CD9, blaring positive and ton of EWCM on CD10, and neg again on CD11. We BD'd on CD9 and CD11. OH was too tired on CD10 (ovulation day), but hope I still have a good chance. My cycles are 23 - 25. So I'm now at 2dpo. For the past few days I've been very crampy, bloated and gassy :blush: but I'm thinking thats all ovulation related, I dunno. 

My very first TWW :happydance: Think we did ok this month?? lol 
Baby dust to all!!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

hi wanting! welcome! i think you always have a chance, esp cause you DTD the day before, so hopefully some guys were there waiting for the egg. i am 1dpo - AF should arrive ~12/21 ... although here's hoping this is the month she stays away!


----------



## WantingChild

Good luck!! AF is due 12/18 for me. :thumbup:


----------



## HWPG

Hi! It's become very quiet on here, I'm hoping people are busy and have not just bailed.... This morning my temp was low again, but I think it might be a "fallback rise". It's kinda nice to know my body so well, and I feel fairly confident that I ov'd and the temp thing is just variability. The next few days will tell. Hope you all are doing well. Wanting, anything new?


----------



## WantingChild

Yeah I am feeling very lucky that on my first cycle trying I already figured out when I ovulate lol but it will change next month. I'm still feeling a bit crampy and bloated but other than that, nothing new :) glad it's Friday cause I'm so done with this work crap lol


----------



## HWPG

We had a science fair army work yesterday. It involved making a poster and standing next to it for 3 hours while people walked by. I have to chat it up with the CEO and cso, which I like to do, but I was tired of being on my feet and talking with people by the end. I, too, am done with work for this week.


----------



## WantingChild

That sounds much more interesting than my work. I'm a security officer but my job is delivering mail lmao. It's an easy job tho lol


----------



## LadyinWait

Hi all! Welcome Wanting! I think I am out this cycle. I got a BFN this morning. Been thinking about the game plan for next time. I think I want to start not trying, not preventing until Feb. or Mar. My mom has started to offer advice and I really can't deal with that. :nope: I need to get through the holidays and the first part of next semester. 

I pray all is well with everyone. I am pretty down right now, but I don't want to bring anyone else down!! 

:dust:


----------



## WantingChild

Aww I'm sorry :( but its not over until AF arrives! :hugs: December is a very busy hectic month for us. Hubby is starting a new job in a few weeks and has to have some teeth pulled, family is coming in for Christmas and now we are trying to get pregnant lol but hopefully other things will keep my mind occupied. I really don't want to stress too much and symptom spot but I probably will lol. Ready to relax this weekend! :sleep:


----------



## Brayr08

Hey HW! Did you temp go back up? When is AF due to show her ugly face?

Laus, mama, how are things going with you girls?

I am CD11, really boring right now. DH and I started bding every other day on Friday. Hoping I O when I did last month so we'll bd the day before and the day of. I also started taking mucinex and I think it's actually helping. We'll see though.


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
i am sad, frustrated, confused, grrrr... my temp has not gone up. got a smiley opk a few days ago, got the bd in, but nada on the temp. so furstrating! so i told OH we're gonna hve to stay at it... looks like another long cycle for me... wth? i think maybe the all over body rash stressed me (not my brain, but my body) out a little bit and has delayed Ov. sigh. stupid body. so AF not due any time soon.... probably Christmas day, you know, for sheer irony's sake... GL this month Bray!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi my girls! sorry I been mia... just been trying to stay away from the ttc thing since it's still confusing me whether to keep trying or just accept everything I have now and let it go. Sorry to hear about the bfn lady, but don't give up and don't be sad. :hugs: Mirolee-maybe from being sick and everything it put it off, keep testing...remember you can gear up for it but never do...just keep opking and temping and maybe you'll see a shift soon. FX for you, good luck! :hugs: Bray-glad everything is well thus far...FX you O soon and this is it for you! :hugs: Laura-hope all is well and going good. :D :hugs: Welcome Wanting...I've said before, newcomers seem to get pretty luckyso good luck to you and FX~! :dust:


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies :)
temp is still low. neg opks. going to keep testing twice a day until it gets positive again... i even saved a smiley opk to use as confirmation when i see the dark line. otherwise, just keeping up the bd every other day, minimum. luckily, the ankle is healing nicely and OH seems to be a little more chipper in the bedroom!


----------



## Brayr08

Are you guys NTNP this month Heather?

How did your tests/temps look this morning Mirolee?

Today is CD13 and I got my POS OPK this morning. DH and I haven't bd since Sunday, so we should have plenty of healthy :spermy: for tonight. We'll bd agian tomorrow and maybe Thursday, just for good measure.


----------



## HWPG

hi! booo.... I am on day 27 of my cycle. I did not ovulate when I thought, still haven&#8217;t. Think I should any moment now, all signs point to yes, but we&#8217;ll see. I will end up having something like a 45 day cycle, whoa. I think rash combined with cold with low grade fever pushed my ov back by like 10 days. My body is crazy. and it's making me crazy! i did tell OH today that i have beautiful EWCM, so no falling asleep on the couch tonight!


----------



## HWPG

i was trying to explain to OH the other day that we get 12 times PER YEAR to get pregnant. that is it. and some of us (me, lucky! :( ) get less than that... like 10 or so. oh brother, i dont get it - how is everyone else getting pregnant? ha, the irony!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

we might try a little bit in ways Rachael...like only on his days off we will bd, and probably only the 2nd day he has off and last day he has off...and no opking, no temping, but after we are done dtd i will make sure my hips are elevated for a little bit and might still use preseed. we haven't really talked about it. So I don't know. So happy you got your positive opk. Yes get to it tonight and tomorrow and possibly even the next day. Fx for you.

mirolee-i hope you get another pos opk asap. i hope it's not one of those cycles that you don't even O. Fx for you as well.


----------



## WantingChild

Good morning girlies! :flower: How are you all doing? My symptoms seem to have tapered off. I still have a bit of back pain but I'm thinking that's not really a symptom. I also have thought that I felt a bit warmer than usual, but when OH felt my forehead, he said I felt normal. So, probably nothing. :nope: Starting to feel like I'm out, but I'm only 8dpo so we will see in the next week what happens. Good luck everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals! Got a pos opk this morning. DTD last night. Will retest tonight to confirm pos opk, maybe use smiley one, and DTD again. Fx for us!


----------



## HWPG

I think you sent good vibes my way, mama!


----------



## Brayr08

Wanting: When are you testing?

HW: Yey for POS OPK!!! You and I are going to be on the same cycle. 

DH and I got some bd in last night. It seems like after we bd, at least half of his stuff leaks out, but last night, I don't think a drop came out. Yey!!! Hope those swimmers find their prize. I'm a little worried b/c I am really dry. I missed like a day and a half of taking the mucinex, so if we get pregnant this month, I don't think it's going to have anything to do with that. 

HW, I HOPE WE BOTH GET CHRISTMAS BFP's!!!


----------



## HWPG

yay bray! me too! i know what you mean, i feel like lately it's been "captured" a little bit up there - hoping that is true and not my imagination. c'mon christmas bfps!


----------



## WantingChild

I have noticed that too, usually it leaks out really fast. But the other day, it took awhile. I wasn't anywhere close to ovulating so it wont mean anything. But I did think it was strange. I don't think I'll test until AF is due. Which is is 6 days. Then again I do get paid on Friday :haha: so I may just have to buy some cheap ones somewhere.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies sorry i have been mia for while, just moved into new house, getting settled etc.... cd12 and waiting to O. 

mirolee great news on the pos opk, fx you get your temp shift to confirm hun

heather, glad your relaxing with eveything, hopefully your chilled out vibe will rub off on the rest of us.

rach, sorry to hear about the hot flashes and stuff but keeping fx for a pos :bfp:

lady, dont worry if you dont catch it this month month, like mama said alot of newcomers seem to get pretty lucky on this thread 

welcome wanting, :hi: great bunch o gals on here :)


----------



## Brayr08

HW-Have you seen a temp rise yet?

Wanting-I wish I had the will power to wait until AF is due, but I don't. I don't even want to think about the money I've wasted on pregnancy tests over the past 3 years.

Laus-Are you taking OPKs?

I am 3DPO and nothing fun to report. It just doesn't seem like I should be in my TWW already. I think not temping every day made it go by so much faster. Sooo, I think I'm going to be bad and test next Saturday (10DPO). I just want to find out before Christmas so bad. How cool would it be for DH to open up a onesy or a bib on Christmas morning to find out he's gonna be a daddy? I know I'm getting my hopes up for nothing, but it would make an excellent Christmas gift.


----------



## HWPG

morning all!
temp is rising, yay! AND we had sex this morning, spontaneously, what what!
my "test" date is not until the 28 on FF - and since OH does not get back from his family's celebrations (we do Christmas apart) until the 26th, i wont test until at least the 27.... here's to hoping. Rach, i sure hope this is it!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

great news mirolee...now the wait! FX!!! I hope this is your month! That would be so sweet!

rachael-that is such a cute idea! Having him open a present with a baby item inside to give him the hint that he will be a daddy! Another idea, maybe if you use a digital hpt...take a pic of it when it says "pregnant" and put it in a box. FX so tight for you this month. All the best to you guys!

Laura-we all go mia sometimes. And what a great reason! Yay new house! Next is baby! What is the next step now?

I have had some good ewcm yesterday and a little the day before. Today is hubbys first day off for 4 days. I think we will dtd tonight and maybe tomorrow or skip tomorrow and do the next. I think I am cd15? or maybe a few days less? I had spotting 15 days ago and the next day or two and then it definately came on the 3rd or 4th day. So, if I count from the day I spotted I am cd15. I usually get a pos opk on cd14...so this month may be too late? but like i said we're not trying and not preventing I guess. No opks, no temping...maybe use some preseed and elevate afterwards. We will see.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Wanting did you go buy some cheap tests? How are you feeling? Fx for you.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies, well just when i think i have things in order, my body goes and throws me a huge curve ball.

so yesterday i was cd12, and about 11am i went the loo and there was brown mixed in with ewcm, then later it was pinkish mixed in with ewcm. I looked it up and all the research points to it being ovulation spotting. So i was freaking out coz i wasnt expecting O till cd14. Did two cheap opk's yesterday and both are saying positive. The cbfm is saying i havent peaked yet and because i have not been temping i dont know whether i have def O yet or not. Did another opk today and still saying pos but cbfm says no peak. Had O pains today as well as ewcm but no more spotting. We dtd yesterday, cd10 and today as well. 

what do you girls think, have i missed the boat, and wth is going on with my cycle?


----------



## HWPG

Laus, if DTD cd10 and got spotting cd12, I'd say you are covered! 
Thanks mama for the encouragement. I'm feeling good about this month, whether I get BFP or not, we put in some good effort. Sounds like you are in a good place!


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun. Still not getting a peak on cbfm. cd14. My body is just seriously pissing me off now. Honestly im just starting to feel like, 'fuc* it, if it happens it happens, in the meantime just go through the process of applying for ivf.

Mirolee, great stuff that you got lots of bd'ing in. I hope the tww goes quick for ya hun and you get your xmas wish :)


----------



## HWPG

So sorry to hear about your frustration, laura. :( I'm thinking of you.


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks hun, guess we all have our moments lol.


----------



## WantingChild

Hey girls!! I haven't been on much lately, just having a relaxing weekend. Hubby got a good Christmas bonus at work so I got a new laptop yesterday and he took my old one and cleaned it up and put his stuff on there. I am very happy!! 

HWPG- I feel like we put in some good effort on O time considering this is our first month trying. I haven't tested but I don't think I will get a chance to. I'm feeling so normal it's ridiculous. AF is due in 2 day. My boobs are sore still so I'm sure AF will arrive right on time. My back hurts pretty bad especially when I wake up in the morning. That's it for me tho. Have a good Sunday everyone! 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## laustiredttc

hey hun good stuff on the new laptop :thumbup:

i wouldnt worry too much about the lack of symptoms as there has been so many ladies on here who got their :bfp: without them. good luck hun

afm, well still not getting a peak on the cbfm but i must have O because my temp has rose? weird! ok so im classing this as cd1. Here comes the tww :0


----------



## WantingChild

Thank you Laust. Good luck to you too girl! I have been feeling so unbelievably bloated for the past week. I have outgrown most of my jeans and I only have 2 that fit me comfortably. The rest are so tight :cry: It's crazy how I'm gaining weight and I don't know how. Something is gonna have to change really quick because I'm tired of feeling bloated and yucky. I might try to cut out caffeine or at least cut back alot. I wouldn't mind gaining weight if I was pregnant tho. lol. But this is just pointless. 

Anyways, have a good week girls!!


----------



## HWPG

i konw exactly what you mean - some days i'm very driven to workout and be healthy and eat right, and other days i'm like F-it, i thought i'd be friggin preggers by now and not worrying about this, and *any day now* i should get pregnant, so i shouldnt worry about it (this is not me saying taht you dont need to worry about your health during pregnancy, but more like i can do less sit-ups). afm, temp is the same this morning. symptom spotting like crazy and only 4dpo. i'm annoying myself, ha! 
gl to you ladies - we are all so close in time this month, wow!


----------



## WantingChild

Yeah thats how I feel too! I tell my hubby I feel like I'm 15 months pregnant, the way I feel and look :( Not that I know what it feels like, I just feel HUGE and ugly... lol. So if I was pregnant, I'd have a reason to be fat but I also need to be healthy when I get pregnant. ugh. I am never really driven to work out. Especially when it is cold outside. I would love to go walking though. 

But, I'm lazy. lol. :nope:


----------



## HWPG

since OH has the ankle injury, i am solely responsible for shoveling and driving and clearing off cars... so i got my work out in last night and this morning!


----------



## WantingChild

Lol, well I'm definately praying for his fast recovery. :haha:


----------



## laustiredttc

Same here girls, xmas is coming and let me tell ya its not the goose thats getting fat, ITS ME!!! :haha: keep saying i will do more but always have some excuse not too :blush: i was really bloated the last couple of days but it seems to have eased off a bit. 1dpo but think i will still bd tonight just in cases. 

Mirolee, my dh hurt his back today falling off a chair so i know how you feel hun. Luckily he is rehab instructor and will be seeing another physio he works with tomorrow. Just cant believe something like this happened before xmas. No doubt it will be up to me to do the driving when we go visit family on fri :growlmad:

rachel, heather howz it going ladies, all sorted for xmas?


----------



## HWPG

i *do* have to admit, i feel pretty awesome about all the responsibility i've taken on around the house. i mean, on top of the normal things (groceries, cleaning, dishes, cooking) i'm having to make up for the gaps (*more* cleaning, laundry (he usually does it), clearing dishes) - and now shoveling! so at least it gets me out and moving. i just have to not be a martyr - some days are easier than others, ha.
on a side note, i got promoted at work! granted, no one will know until jan1 when it's announced, but it's a long time coming AND a sig pay increase. plus, we get reviews/bonuses/pay increases in Feb, so that will be assessed on the new pay scale. :)


----------



## WantingChild

HWPG- congratulations on the promotion!!! I would love to get promoted at work but that is not going to happen ever because it's so hard to get ahead here and it's not the greatest company so I wouldn't want the responsibility. But a pay raise I would love! lol I've been pretty productive in the house as well. My hubby always does laundry and cleans on his days off too. Don't know how I got so lucky lol. 

I guess after christmas I will try to work out a bit. That is, if I'm not pregnant. AF is expected tomorrow so we will see. :winkwink:


----------



## Snizuitz

Hello, ladies! Remember me? It's been months, I know. I took a much-needed break from TTC forums for a while. It wasn't planned, it was just getting harder to talk about things.

I see Laus and HWPG are still here! Hello! *waves*

Things haven't been going so great with TTC for us. I had the Lap/Dye surgery a couple weeks ago and it looks like I have blocked tubes, but everything else is OK. I've been officially diagnosed with PCOS and endometriosis. I've also just started Metformin.

I have my official surgery follow-up tomorrow, but the Doc said over the phone that she recommends IVF for us. The materials are good (both for hubby and me), but with the blocked tubes they just can't meet up. That's our next step, we suppose, and we'll start meeting fertility docs in January.

So, how are you all doing?


----------



## HWPG

OMG SNIZ YOU ARE BACK! HURRAY! REALLY REALLY MISSED YOU! (as indicated by the all caps!))
pos and negs with your visit: you have a reason why it hasnt worked yet, but now have another path to follow. how are you feeling about that? 
nothing new with me. 4dpo. i'm thinking about every pain, gas, burp, soreness, smell, etc etc... this is official cycle 6 for us. 10 more days until pos or neg....
welcome back!


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, HW, for your warm welcome-back! :) My emotions run the gamut right now. I'm tired, sad, hopeful, relieved, depressed, etc. On the one hand, I just want to get preggers, already! But on the other, now we know what has been the issue and the doc said we are excellent candidates for IVF. So, that was nice to hear. We'll see how things go!

You and I are pretty much in sync this month! I'm 3dpo. We've been at this for a year and half now, so I totally know what you mean with the symptom spotting. I do that every month! Even this one when I've just had surgery, so most of my weird body feelings are just recovery-related. Hope springs eternal!

I guess right now I'm really just trying to focus on the holidays and get to the specialist. My parents are coming into town Wednesday and then my brother and sister come this weekend, so we'll be a big, noisy family around here for a while. I hope I can just lose myself in it all and that people stop asking me if I've considered adoption!

Seems like the first two questions out of people's mouths when I tell them about the surgery is, "Oh, do you have a specialist?" and "Have you considered adoption?" It's not a bad thing, really, just tiring to keep explaining! Especially with my mother-in-law who insists we start the adoption process while we do IVF. I don't think she realizes how emotional both of those processes are! I can't imagine doing both at the same time!

Whew! I'm chatty. I guess I've missed this thread more than I thought!


----------



## HWPG

we missed you also!
sounds like you have a lot on your plate - i like your plan though, to enjoy the holidays with your family. af is due ~christmas for me, and "i just know it's not my month" because "it's never going to happen to me", so i'm already trying to mentally prepare for that. also, not sure how much you've read/updated, but my sister will be ~30 weeks preggers at christmas, so that giant belly glaring me in the face... tough! 
chat it up, anytime!


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh gosh. I'm glad my sister is done having kids! I can't imagine right now having to act all interested in someone else's pregnancy. Sorry you have to deal with that!

Yeah, I've told myself that there's really no way now we can get pregnant on our own, so I shouldn't even really hope. But the doctor told us to keep trying because "you never know!" It's kind of a mean trick to make us hope. So, I'm being realistic (at least trying).


----------



## laustiredttc

oh my gosh sni, :hi: welcome back huni, its great to have you back here :hugs:

Like hw said good and bad news hun and i think i will be going down the ivf route myself. I also had a lap/dye and they found a small bit of endo and no right tube whatsoever :shrug: you sound very positive huni and like you said xmas will be a busy time so less for us to think about.

mirolee congrats on the promotion hun :thumbup:

afm, well cbfm still no peak and now ff saying i didnt o going off my temps even though i missed some out at the beginning of the month so already feel out but just looking forward to enjoying xmas anyway. 

Oh and merry xmas everyone :xmas6: here is hoping santa brings us something special fx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

welcome back Sniz! "hugs" Glad you have an answer and can now move forward on a positive note! 

Wanting-FX, hope af doesn't show for you!

Mirolee-yes, congrats on the promotion! I sooo hope you get a Christmas miracle baby!

Laus-sorry hubs got hurt...hope he recovers fast! 

Not sure exactly what dpo I am if I even did O...don't matter though. Sorry I am not on much anymore, but getting on here puts me in the mood of definately wanting another one, and it's hard when I'm trying to face the fact that I am probably done trying and just going to becontent with my 2 girls I have now. Christmas shopping is all done, just have to find time to wrap everything, which I usually wait til Christmas Eve. My parents are coming Friday or Saturday and have to leave on Christmas day so we may be celebrating Christmas on Christmas Eve this year. I miss talking to you all everyday, when I am no longer afraid, I will be here to support all of you and help in whatever way I can.


----------



## HWPG

Heather, thank you for all the support you have shown us over the months. We will always welcome you, in whatever capacity you can give. I'm sure we all understand where you are coming from. Lots of love.


----------



## WantingChild

Thank you Mama and welcome back sni! It's hard when you want something so bad but it hasen't happened yet. I have always thought for some reason I couldn't get pregnant simply because it's what I have wanted for so long, it just doesn't seem possible. :hugs:

Anyways, AF is still a no show. She was due yesterday. I had cramps off and on yesterday and a bit of brown on the toilet paper in the morning but nothing since. The cramps have gone now, my boobs are still tender but that's all. I have between 22- 25 day cycles and yesterday was day 24 which is the average that my phone apps put me at. AF came right on time last month. So if I get to cycle day 26 with no AF then I will test. Because then I will officially be late, right?? lol 

Hope you girls have a wonderful day!!


----------



## HWPG

We told you this thread is lucky or new peeps, Wanting... I hope that is tue for you!


----------



## WantingChild

ahh me too!! lol I'm scared to test. We probably should have waited another month to try because OH is getting a better job and going to add me to his insurance. If I end up pregnant before the insurance kicks in, they wouldn't cover me as it's a pre existing condition. I have insurance through my job, but I just don't think it's that great. This has been on the back of my mind since after ovulation. I know either way, we will be ok. Just worries me. 
I will go to the store after work and pick up tests. :thumbup:

How are you this morning??


----------



## HWPG

6dpo. nothing to report. boo.


----------



## HWPG

ok, one thing to report - FF f'd my crosshairs, moving it back by a week! wth, FF? so, i think i know my body better than the software does, which really only makes me 6dpo, but FF is saying 14dpo.... i was going to test on saturday morning (9dpo by my idea) before OH left for the weekend... not sure now, can't decide. i mean, what's the worst? it's neg? i've seen those before... might just test for sh*ts and g*ggles :)
btw, wanting and Sniz, I'm Mirolee :) no pressure to reveal your real names, just thought i'd throw it out there since it's on the thread somewheres anyways.


----------



## WantingChild

Yeah I agree on that. Then again I have only paid close attention to my body the past few months although I have always had regular periods. And all of my apps on my phone (i hAve about 6 lol :blush:, they have all been right on AF and O dates so..... Lol I don't feel anywhere close to starting AF but who knows. I think I hate using bnb on my phone. Ugh. 

Anyways, I'm Stephanie :) you have a beautiful name hun :flower:


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!

Heather-We totally understand. We love ya lady and will always be greatful for your input and support.

Mirolee-Congrats on the promotion! I am 7DPO and plan on testing Saturday too. Hope it's a good day for us both!

Sniz-Holy crap you're back! We missed ya! I don't think I had anything TOO exciting while you were gone. My SIL is pregnant, which I took REALLY REALLY hard, but I'm much better now.

Stephanie-I hope AF stays away. Can't wait to hear what your test reveals!

Man, my TWW is FLYING by. I just really have been trying not to think about it. Which is shockingly easy this month. I mean, it's always there in the back of my mind, but I'm not dwelling on it like normal.

Anyways, hope you are all having a good week!


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee (pretty name!) -- I hate when FF changes my O date. Just did it to me, too, but moved it up 3 days, so I'm 3dpo rather than 6dpo. It does it like every month! Grr!

Stephanie-- I'm excited for you! I hope it's sticky baby dust for Xmas for you!! :) How awesome would that be?!

My name's Barb, since we're all sharing. :) And, yes, I'd have to say I'm feeling fairly positive right now. Still wish I could just get pregnant the old fashioned way, but since it seems science can help, I'm hopeful! Just wish insurance would pay for it!


----------



## WantingChild

I'm nervous!! Lol but very excited! Still no cramps. Creamy cm. lower back ache and sore boobs! And just now some kind of mild pain behind my pubic bone on the left side! I'm definitely testing after work! :happydance:


----------



## WantingChild

And good luck barb!! Science is a wonderful thing :)


----------



## Maybell17

Hey ladies!! It's been a while and I see a lot of new faces, welcome! I hate to hear mama is not with us anymore :( Well, this will be my last 2ww until March. DH and I are going on vacation and we will have to fly for 12 hours, so I didn't want to be in my 1st tri flying that long. So, to catch you all up we decided to not "ttc" while actually ttc.... I know it seems odd but the DH hated scheduled BD :) We did catch it during O, of course I didn't tell him that I knew... haha I have retroflexed uterus which is completely normal but it causes (for me) to have VERY painful sensation during BD when I O. I am 7dpo give or take and I feel awful! I woke up this morning weak, snot faced, and my back is killing me. I'm trying to blame it on my intense workout yesterday and the cold weather but deep down I'm crossing my fingers. I'll let you guys know something soon! Good luck everyone!


----------



## HWPG

Omg, wanting, I'm excited!
Hi maybell, GL to you! keep us posted and welcome back!


----------



## laustiredttc

gosh, there is lots and lots to catch up on!

Heather, you are an amazing support system to us all. When we have gone off on a tangient you have been the one to ground us and give us hope again. We will be here for you hun whenever you decide to pop back in. I hope you have a wonderful time with your family hun :hugs:

This has been a very long journey for us all and i have to say without you girls, i dont know how i would have made it this far.

Mirolee, rachel, i hope you girls get a nice surprise for xmas and have a lovely time with your families.

Barb, same to you huni and again its lovely to have you back. Fx we will both be starting our ivf journeys in the new year :)

stephanie, i am keeping my fx for you hun but it does sound like this is it for you :)

Maybell, welcome back hun 

afm, well i know i not O this month but i dont mind because i feel as though i can enjoy the christmas period wihout it being on my brain too much. I am hoping that the new year brings some good luck fx

I am travelling up north to see family tomorrow girls, so just want to say i hope you all have an amazing christmas and the new year brings you all good fortune. See you all in the new year and MERRY CHRISTMAS :xmas6:


----------



## WantingChild

:thumbup: 

It wouldn't let me type for a minute. lol. 

Me and hubby got home late and took the test late but a huge clear positive came up in like 3 minutes!

I totally didn't expect it to happen so fast after our first month trying but we are SOOOOOO blessed and lucky. Thank you all! Of course I'm still cautious, but now I know that it is a possibility. Let's just see how it goes from here. :happydance: I feel fine by the way. Yesterday and the day of my expected period I was pretty crampy. Not so much like AF cramps but more like when you really need to poop. Today I feel a tiny bit queasy but nothing major at all. Thank you all! and good luck ladies!
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 4.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## HWPG

wow, Wanting, that is the most positive i've ever seen! nicely done, congrats, H&H 9 months!


----------



## Maybell17

Congrats, Wanting!


----------



## laustiredttc

congrats hun h&h 9 months :)


----------



## Brayr08

Congrats wanting!

MAN are we lucky...for other ppl. :winkwink:


----------



## HWPG

No, but seriously rach... It's like our title should be"welcome new ppl, get your BFP here"....


----------



## Maybell17

Well the new member luck didn't work for me :winkwink:


----------



## Brayr08

Maybe our missing component last month was Barb. Now that she's back, you may just get lucky Maybell. :)


----------



## WantingChild

hahaha yall are funny!! 

:dust::dust::dust:

how are you girls doing today?


----------



## HWPG

hi! somewhere between 8 and 15dpo. nothing to report. i DID go to the gym today, for the first time in a looooong time, and feel freakin' awesome! i'm going to test sat morning. then when it's BFN, i will "get to open" AF on Christmas :) lucky me! hehehhe


----------



## Snizuitz

Congrats to Stephanie!!!! WOW!!! That is so fantastic! :happydance::happydance:

I'm sorry Maybell! I hope that maybe I was the missing piece to our karmic force of fertility we had going in this thread. It will happen, hun!

As for me, I'm somewhere between 4-7dpo, but the doc said I could get my period pretty much anytime due to the surgery. So, I'm on red alert. Yesterday I had cramps that felt very PMS-y, so I was bracing for AF. Didn't show. Probably just my body settling down after D+C, but I thought I was done with that since those pains stopped over a week ago.

Bodies are weird.

But Merry Christmas to everyone! :xmas6: I don't know how much I'll be checking in with family in town and me taking work off for a few days. Happy Holidays, all! :xmas3: :xmas9:


----------



## HWPG

hi gals, i keep changing my mind about testing tomorrow morning or not. it'll be 9dpo or so... so i'm thinking nahhhhh.... instead, i'll finish wrapping and shopping and baking and all that stuff! thanks for all the encouragement, happy holidays!


----------



## Brayr08

You're not gonna test with me??? Darn it. By the way, I saw your post on facebook about skiing on Sunday, I'm really jealous! We usually take a 4 day ski trip the beginning of the year and I love it.


----------



## HWPG

you are def testing? at 9dpo? i will if you will, if you really want me to. (eek!)


----------



## HWPG

problem is that all the weather coming our way turned to rain - not even sure the mountain has snow! aaaaand... i have no (one, friends, enemies) to ski with. i'm lame (obv).


----------



## HWPG

I chickened out and did not test. You guys are a bad influence on me! I never even thought about poas until BnB. Anyways, I didn't want to be all depressed with a bfn so no test. Sorry if I let you down, Rach. GL!


----------



## Brayr08

You didn't let me down. I wish I could be that strong! I had a BFN this morning. Bummer...Little depressing. Oh well. I'm only 10DPO, but feeling out now.


----------



## HWPG

still got time....!!!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals. i'm depressed. starting to get some pink when i wipe (sorry if that's tmi/gross). celebrating first family christmas tonight and instead would like to crawl into a hole. 11dpo. sister is rubbing her pregnant belly (not intentional). people keep talking about how "next christmas with the new baby" is going to be. FML.
Merry Christmas to YOU guys, though!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm glad I'm not the only one depressed! Being around my SIL is so tough right now. I took another test this morning at 12DPO and BFN. Grrrr...I left my meds at DH grandparents house (they live about 30 minutes away) so I've been expecting AF to arrive any time. It's weird though, this morning when I got out of bed, it felt like I peed my pants. I was sure I had started my period. Nope, just a ton of CM. Not gonna lie, that got me a little hopeful, until, of course, I took the pregnancy test. Whatever. Just glad next month I get to do another IUI.
Mirolee, I really hope the pink doesn't mean AF. Good luck to you girlie. If I don't get on after this, I hope you have a very Merry Christmas.


----------



## HWPG

and to you! hope the exceptional CM is a great sign! (bah ha, i have never said that to anyone before! )


----------



## Brayr08

Merry Christmas everyone! No AF yet. Yey! I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## HWPG

yay Bray, AF stay away!
afm, it's still coming.... probably cd1 wednesday or thursday. not a very merry christmas, but not trying to being you guys down. i still have plenty to be thankful for. :)


----------



## Brayr08

hey mirolee! Is AF a no show today? She hasn't shown her ugly face here yet... which could have something to do w/my meds. Last month i started that nasty brown spotting at CD 29 (which would be tomorrow). so if i don't start that by Friday, I'll test again. If it does start, I'll hold of until CD35. Blah...I hope she stays away from both of us.


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Cd1 for me. Best christmas ever, not. Period, flu, pregnant sister. I can't even be that sad, cause I knew it wasn't going to happen, even though we did try our best. Oh well, onto the next cycle (I seriously shouldn't even complain, sorry gals).
Rach, I really have my fx for you!


----------



## Brayr08

Complain away woman! We're here for you! I still haven't started spotting yet, but I feel like I could start at any moment. 
Oh, so last night was our last Christmas event & DH's only cousin announces that him and his g/f are expecting. That put me in a sour mood the rest of the night. Not that I'm not happy for them, they've been together for a few years, I'm just sad for me. DH was really sweet after that. I'm glad that he has been so supportive lately.


----------



## HWPG

Rach, did you rub up on him/her, looking for some fertile mojo? Sorry for *another* announcement. Hope af stays away!


----------



## Brayr08

Well, BFN again this morning at 16DPO, so I am out. I think I'm going to keep taking my meds to keep my period away until probably Monday or Tuesday so that everything will start in the new year. I'm ready to get started. I don't want to pay anything until after the 1st of the year. 

laus, sniz, how's things going girls?


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies, merry xmas. mirolee sorry af came hun, good luck for this cycle. Rach, i know what youmean bout the announcement. Bro and his g/f had their little girl the 22nd. she cute but still makes me feel like crap. 

Think this might be a funny month for me, coz i didnt O, thinking maybe this might be a long cycle. Got a docs app with new docs on 11th so hopefully get the ball rolling with ivf.

on the pos side went for my first run in a little while today and felt quite good afterwards so doing the same tomorrow. Also starting acupuncture in the new year and looking forward to doing it.

Hope you are all well girls


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals. Had fever and horrible horrible cramps yesterday, with super heavy flow, yay I'm so lucky! ;) today still not 100%, at home on couch with tea and medicine. I'm fortunate to have this whole week off. Rach, sorry you feel out. I'd do the same thing by holding off until mon/tues. laus, GL with new doc. I just came off a long cycle, and know this cycle will be also, due to mt flu now. It's amazing how well you learn the ins and out of your body. Heather, your FB post was lovely, but I didn't want to comment there. Your loyalty and support this year has been so valuable. 
Happy new year, my friends. Not sure what 2013 will bring. I realized that if I don't get preggers in a snap, I'll be into 2014 with a birthdate, as well as almost 32 when it happens (along with many other realizations). I'm coming to terms with all this in my mind, all while my sister gets her nursery ready, plans a baby shower, ppl talk about how next years holidays will be, etc. truly not trying to be a bummer, looks like I need to get my journal out! Hugs to each of you. Best wishes for the next year :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HI!!! Haven't read everything, but from what I did get to, congrats to Wanting! Lucky gal, you! Happy and healthy 9 months! 
Rach-very sorry you got a bfn. :hugs: 2013 is a new year, it has to be it for you very soon! Laus-can't wait for you to get the ball rolling ivf, have very good feeling about it for you. 2013 is your year also! 
Hw-sorry for you being sick. Hopefully you get better asap and if not preggo this cycle, 2013 a new year for you and new cycle and you'll be 100% ttc.
I am cd30 today...i started spotting the first day of the month, i know i was sick in this cycle and i think we dtd 2 times when he was off when I thought I would O....but probably being on the antibiotic, etc....makes me think I didn't have a chance this month? have you guys ever heard of someone being sick and on medicine and getting preggo that cycle? I don't know when or if I O but usually you gals know I have 26-28 day cycles. Probly being sick threw my O off and I'm just gonna have a longer cycle? AND not lastnight, but the night before I had a dream my grandpa was sick or dying I can't exactly remember it was right before I woke.....and lastnight, I had a dream I saw 2 lines on an hpt and I was pregnant and it was my last cycle that we were gonna try. It was so amazing, I didn't wanna wake up. I'll check in with you guys soon. I kinda hope af don't show.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ehh...kinda starting to get some very little specks of brownish mucus...she is probly on her way. kinda bummed....


----------



## laustiredttc

hi ladies, hey heather hope you and the family had a lovely xmas. Bummer on the dream about your nan but the other sounds great! here's hoping that it becomes a reality hun fx.
mirolee sorry your feeling poorly huni, keep ya kchin up girl, i know 2013 will be a good one for all of us!!!!

happy new year ladies, may 2013 bring you all lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

Laus-I am so excited for you to start IVF! I'm really interested in hearing step by step what you have to do. I'm afraid that may be in my near future (unfortunetly).
HW-So, have you considered seeing a specialist? Or are you going to wait until you've been actively trying for a year?
Mama-Did you finally start your period? I hate dreams about getting my pos test or dreams about my non exsistent children. I just wake up depressed and usually crying. 
ASFM-Stopped taking my period preventing meds yesterday, so AF should be here eiter today or tomorrow. I've been spotting and crampy this afternoon, so she should be here any time. I should start my injections this weekend, so that's kind of exciting. Hoping this is it for us. Next month will be 3 1/2 years of trying. Man that's depressing.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
i think i'm cd8 or so. feeling calm today, which is nice. going to continue temping (starting ~cd11) and doing opks, having sex regularly, but going to actively try to bring the romance back into ttc and dial down the miro-crazy. we are starting cycle 7, and have made a joint decision to wait until after cycle 9 (march timeframe) to pursue other tests, starting with SA. in my past infertility tests, i checked out ok, so i really want to believe we're just one of those "normal" couples that takes an average amount of time (regardless of if this is true or not, i'm holding tight onto it for 3 more cycles!). i'm feeling very peaceful about 2013 as a whole, and repeating the deep breath in- deep breath out calming activity.
laura, rachel, and heather, i will be eagerly stalking your journey/paths, wherever they take you. the last few months have been tough, and it's been crazy good for me to be able to come on here and let it out (otherwise i'm not sure i would have friends any more in real life). please pop on and update us!!!!


----------



## Brayr08

So AF finally arrived yesterday. So tomorrow I go in for an internal untlrasound (so gross on CD3) and I'll start my injections also. I'll do them CD3-7, then I'll go back in on CD8 for another ultrasound and they'll test my blood for estrogen (I think). I'll probably have my IUI anywhere from CD10-14. Oh it feels so good to be doing this again!


----------



## HWPG

yay rach, action and a plan!


----------



## Brayr08

Went to the FS this morning and for the first time ever I had two cysts, but thankfully they were small ones so I can move forward with the injections tonight. :happydance: Yey! I wanted to cry when she first mentioned them. I also asked about doing the IUI's every month until August if they didn't work, but she mentioned looking things over in April. So it's looking like if we don't get pregnant by then, we'll need to move on to IVF. :cry: Bummer. Oh well. Praying it won't come to that!


----------



## HWPG

rach, i love that you're staying so motivated! i'll double up on my prayers tonight :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi ladies. Cd11 for me, took my temp this morning but then realized it was 90mins later than normal, so it's prob not correct. Last night, my mom texted me asking to help plan my sisters baby shower. Wth? The rest of the convo went like this: (me) reluctantly yes, bc she's my sister, but not cause I want to. (her) all I need is for you to help with invites. I would never out you Ina hurting situation (me) you always make me tear up!(her) it's. Ause u know I fought the same lump in my throat when I asked you to do this. No commitment for anything else except the invite list.
So that made me happy and sad. A) WHEN WILL IT BE MY TIME!? And b) why can't I be a better sister/person and happily plan this lovely event for my sister? Anyways, I'm off to start putting an invite list together. I won't attend the shower, but I can help for. Behind the curtain. Bi*ch gets two showers, I get none (half jokin). 
Hope everyone else is ok! How are you?


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls, rach everything sounds great hun, keeping fx really tight for you.

mirolee, its ok to be bummed out hun, its so normal to be feeling that way. We just want to know when it is going to be our time thats all. :hugs:

afm, well cd9 and have decided i cant be bothered temping, opking, using cbfm or anything else. Me and the dh have just been dtd every other day since came off period. Taking my folic acid but thats bout it really. Honestly feeling quite mellow yellow atm............she says before another one of her friends/relatives decides to announce another pregnancy lol its cool though, i know it will happen, i just have to be patient right?


----------



## HWPG

hi! i am feeling mellow also, but more active mellow - i have too many control issues to not do all those things, you are better than me laura! but i do feel more centered, so it's a start...


----------



## Brayr08

So Laura, are you going to the FS this week sometime? For some reason the 11th stands out to me.

Mirolee, there are calculators that will adjust your temp for you if you wanted something more accurate. When is your sister's baby shower? Maybe you'll get lucky and be pregnant by then so it won't hurt quite so much. I keep praying I'll be preggo by SIL's babyshower. Otherwise, I'm going to be a mess and probably have to leave early. Knowing my luck, it will fall on the day I start my period or something.

I'm trying to decide if I want to do OPK's this month. I'll be going in probably everyother day starting Wednesday checking the size of my follies, plus I'll be giving myself a shot to start ovulation anyways. I'll probably break down and do them. I'm like you Mirolee, I need to know and be in control somewhat. I'll also start temping on CD10, which will be Friday. I had dreams last night about missing my appointment and everything just kept going wrong. Apparently, I'm really stressed about this. Ugh...Anxious for Wednesday to get here to know what's going on in there!!!


----------



## HWPG

her shower is feb 9. she'll be like 32 weeks or so by then. i, also (stupidly...?) thought i would have become pregnant between then (july) and now... wth? i also have a strong suspicion that i will have either have just started or just ended my period. fyi, i have already spoken with my mom, and told her while i will help with the planning of the shower, i will not be attending. last time, i went at the beginning and said hello to people, then left. also, i'm going to call my bf tonight and tell her in advance of any baby shower invitations showing up in the mail that "i love you, i cannot WAIT to meet you baby, but i am unable to attend your shower, and i truly hope you understand that it is not a reflection on how i feel about your, your pregnancy, or anything else." - but seriously, who wants a weepy guest at their shower? no one. so i'm tactfully excusing myself ahead of time.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies. cd14 today. have not started opks, proud of myself! can see the changes in my body as i approach ov, waiting for ewcm, then will do opks. temp is nice and low and steady. getting a little excited.... how are you gals?


----------



## Brayr08

I'm good. Anxious to go to the FS tomorrow. It sucks that I have to leave my house by 5:30 in the morning though so I can get there by 7:50am. 
I think I'm going to start mucinex tonight. Maybe start temping tomorrow morning. I normally wouldn't start until CD10 (it will be CD8), but I think these meds usually make me O early. I'm getting pretty excited too Mirolee...even though I know I'm setting myself up for dissappointment.


----------



## Brayr08

I had my appointment this morning. I had 1 follicle at 18. So tonight I will be giving myself the ovidrel shot and Friday morning I will be doing my IUI. So excited!


----------



## HWPG

yay racheal, so excited for you!!!!! (again, sorry if name spelling is wrong... i get forgetful!)


----------



## HWPG

afm, i am cd15, with a positive opk this morning! that is so crazy early, i dont even konw what to think. had lots of ovary pain last night, so i'm thinking/hoping that i ov today. we dtd last night and will again tonight, so i think we at least had good timing. wish i had done an opk yesterday, but could not have thought it would be so early... oh well...


----------



## HWPG

RACH - how are you!??!??!!!


----------



## Brayr08

You just got the e and the a mixed up (Rachael), but that's okay. I'm sure I spell your name wrong all the time. 

What did your temp look like this morning? You and I could be very close on when AF is due. 

I'm doing good woman. Actually, that's a lie. I'm really paranoid that they had me do my trigger shot too early. :wacko: I had to take it 37 hours before my IUI. I think that you can ovulate 12-36 hours after the trigger shot. Ugh! I'm so afraid that we're going to miss it!


----------



## Brayr08

Hubs is giving his sample as I write this! Hahaha!!! Poor guy ; )


----------



## HWPG

bray, i've got everything crossed for you today!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks Mirolee!!! Gah! 12 more minutes until IUI time!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Whoohoo! DH had 120MILLION swimmers POST wash!!! Com'n little guys! Find that egg!!!


----------



## HWPG

120 million? ! sweet, awesome, great! (whispers to whoever is listening: "please let this be her (bray's) month!)


----------



## Brayr08

Aw, thanks! 
By the way, I don't think I ever got an answer...how's your temp looking? Did you ovulate?


----------



## HWPG

whoops sorry... well, here is what i put in my journal today:
today's journal entry comes from the letter F - as in: what the f? my temp did not go up this morning - how long can it be between pos opk and temp rise? i mean, i had the pos opk on wed morning - can i ovulate today and see a temp rise tomorrow? it seems like too long... I have attached my opks for the last 2.5 days (wed morning/nite, thurs morning/nite, Friday morning). I was in tears this morning when I didnt see my temp rise. i am hoping it goes up tomorrow. really hoping. the bd will be well timed, and my other symptoms would align. other women have said it can take up to 48 hours, so maybe that is how it is this cycle. tomorrows temp will tell. i'm confused and a teeny bit angry at my body, but i'm going to take a deep breath and remember that some of this is still out of my hands....


----------



## HWPG

PS. only the last one is fresh this morning - the others are dry. so i know i had a serious surge, just hoping it produced an egg.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi my girls. sorry i'm only popping in every once awhile.....but i miss you guysand like to keep chec on how you're all doing. 

Rach-that is great news and hope your iui went well. FX super tight for you!!

Mirolee-hope you find your temp rise very soon and you did produce something. FX for you as well.

Laura-how did your appt go? Can't wait to hear the dayyour getting your ivf done!

I've been sick and we haven't really been trying...just having sex on a day or two he has off his 4 days in a row. We might have to not even try anymore because A) hubby may have a new position at his work which requires salary pay (one time a month)...or B)if he doesn't get that position, he is looking elsewhere for a job. So, either way I'm screwed. I've never had to deal with salary pay before and I know it's going to take some getting used to. I am just going to have to put money away for the bills due towards the end of the month so we have the money to pay them and keep an eye on what we have left for groceries, gas and any unexpected things or things we don't usually pay monthly, like oil changes, car inspection, car registration, etc. All i know is, if we are ever to try again, i want it to be this yearand no later. My youngest is 4 now and i don't want them too far apart and I am 30. Thanks for listening to me gals, even though I come on here and talk for a day and go missing for a week or more and come back to talk about my problems, etc. I wish you all the best and I will be back soon.


----------



## HWPG

Hi heather! (and everyone else too, hehe!) 
I'm sorry you've been sick, I hate that. When will you def stop NTNP? I am a salaried employee, I get paid every other week. It's def something to plan in advance for but you get used to it, plus you are super level headed so I'm sure all your ducks will be nicely in a row. Oh my, you're only 30? I feel like an old lady compared to you! I'll be 32 in march and haven't had my first, I think they might suggest a walker for me soon! We love when you get on and hearing updates, no worries about the time in between :)
Rach and Laura, updates please!
Afm, today is cd19 and day five (yes, five!) of pos opks. No temp increase yet, hoping today or tomorrow. The only thing that's getting me down is coercing OH to DTD... He's mostly on board, but it's a little sad when he calls planning our sex "robotic". C'mon, dude, that's not nice. I must admit, though, the last week has been quite more fun and pleasurable than usual! So what's he complaining about? Oh brother. Hehe, I'm sure it will all work out in the end. Hugs to yous!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies :hi:

rachael, i really hope this is it for you hun keeping everything crossed for ya :)

Mirolee i have had cycles exactly the same where the opks are positive for days on end, i dont know why they do that hun just keep up the bding until you get your temp shift 

Hey heather, I hope the job front gets soreted with your hubs fx and it does happen for you this year so that the lo will be close in age to your little girls :)

Afm, well not really sure what cd i am girls as i have not been temping, using opk's or anything, just bding and hoping for the best really. The app was ok, gp going to refer me to new fertility specialist. Had my first acupucture session today and it was awesome. Going to have two sessions a month so one for my follicular phase and one for my luteal. Also just looking for a new job as well right now so hopefully will be in one soon fx


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Mirolee! Did you ever get your temp rise?

Laura, when do you get to meet your new FS?

AFM-Nothing really exciting yet. I've had a horrable cold, but I think it's on its way out the door, thankfully. Tomorrow I'm going to start taking pg tests just to test the trigger shot out of my system. Hopefully those suckers never go negitive. :) Hope you girls are having a good week!


----------



## HWPG

i was JUST about to get on and say hello to you gals!
rach, i'm anxiously waiting and hoping and praying for you!
afm, i'm on day NINE of positive opks, what what? i've kept each one to compare, and showed my honey just so i'm not thinking they are pos and they are not - but those bad boys are dark dark dark! oh well, we're still getting it done, actually more than ever, it's been pretty awesome. and he's being SO understanding, i just want to squeeze him! i think if nothing happens this month, i'm going to try a modified SMEP plan - like 2 days on, one day off. i know we havent done a SA yet, but i like that plan, it sounds good to my head and body. hopefully, we (you guys and me, not him and me) wont have a "next month" ! hugs to you ladies :)


----------



## HWPG

Rach. Update. Now, B. ;)
Afm, I think I ov'd, but not saying it for sure right now. The other threads I'm on have 24bfps this month, and like 6-8 in the other one. Crazy. Hoping I get to be one also, but I got many days of waiting until then. GL to y'all!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey gals, well think im cd22 not sure just been bding every other day. No symps at all so pretty boring here.

Rach, fx for you huni, not sure when seeing fs yet? More waiting :(

Mirolee, thats crazy that you have had 9 days of high opk's. Like you say here is hoping for us all this month :dust:

I'm trying to be more relaxed about things and whilst i havent been openly talking about the whole ttc thing it is still there in the back of my mind. Just looking for jobs and hoping to get one to keep my mind on other things :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

Hi! I'm not sure what's going on with my opks, they have been pos foreverrrrrrr.... We've been very active and it's been great, and the ridiculous opks are kinda making it easier cause we can't even worry if we are timing it right or not, ha! GL Laura, you should be close or in the tww! Hugs :)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Nothing too excited to report. Just feeling a little down. I'm 10DPO and I feel like it didn't work this month. In fact, I'm feeling like IUI's aren't going to work at all and then we're going to go in for IVF and that won't work either. I just have this empty feeling that I'm never going to get to be a mama. I guess I'd rather feel this way than get my hopes up and be dissappointed. I'll still be sad if AF shows up, but at least I'm like 99% sure she'll show her ugly face once a month until menopause shows up.


----------



## HWPG

oh rach, honey, i'm so sorry you feel this way. i have no words, just letting you know my heart goes out to you!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks for being here for me woman! This is such a hard road, I don't know how I'd ever keep going if you guys weren't here.


----------



## HWPG

you are an amazing woman. i am not trying to be a downer to anyone, but there are just days when i want to crawl under my covers and not come out (sorta feeling liek that a little today, having a mopey 'poor mirolee' day). i think you are SO strong and courageous to continue to fight the fight - and i'm here for you every day, any time!


----------



## laustiredttc

Mirolee i know what you mean about just keeping active. That's all what we have been doing as well. Just keep doing what your doing hun :)

Rach, oh huni i have been having days like that too, even though i have tried being more relaxed. I actually typed into google the other day, 'never going to get pregnant' and read most of what came up. One thing i do know is though that countless times women were 100% sure they were "out" and got their bfp that month so dont give up huni, we're right here behind you.

Ps if you do have to go down the ivf route, i'll be there with ya hun so you will have a liccle buddy. But hopefully, with a little bit of luck, prayers, wishes and a whole heap of determination we will all get our bfp's before it comes to that fx


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee-How's your week going girl? Did you ever get your temp change?

Laura-So what are you, CD25? How are you feeling? Any signs of AF? I hope she stays away for you girl so you don't even have to bother with IVF!

AFM-You girls should be SO proud of me. I am not going to test until the day AF is due. I used the cheapy tests for the trigger, but I took my last one on Monday (those tests don't count :winkwink: ). So, I'll take a test Friday, 14DPO and if that's negative, I'll take another on Sunday. If still negative, I'll stop taking my meds and move on to the next cycle. Oh PLEASE be positive!!!


----------



## HWPG

hi gals! laura, rach, so glad to hear from you. i love logging on and seeing you posting!
i am hoping hoping hoping for you both. hold out Rach, you CAN do it!
afm, no temp rise yet. FF wants to give me crosshairs, but i'm all "i dont *think* so, FF." we'll keep bd til it goes up, or something else happens. i am all out of opk strips so i am done testing for the month, even if they are still positive, i wont know! OH has been great and keeping up his half of the deal (pun intended ;) ) as someone else said, i'm just waiting for my lazy egg.


----------



## Brayr08

Girls, didn't test today, even though I wanted to SO BAD!!! I didn't allow myself to even go to the store b/c I knew I'd buy tests if I did. Today though, I'm going to the darn store and I'm buying myself a darn test and by God it better be positive tomorrow!!! hehe 

So Mirolee, how long are you going to bd before you decide to take the plunge and test?


----------



## HWPG

hi! nice job rach, not testing, but cant wait for tomorrow results. any symptoms to speak of? 
afm, i think i ov'd yesterday, eek! we will see what tom's temps are, and will bd tonight. if i did ov, then we dtd day -1 and day -2, but not ov day (because at this point i just didnt knwo when it was going to be) but i'm hoping that those two days are enough and put us in good standing! and you know i dont test.... athough i do have one in-house if the day ever comes. yay tww!


----------



## Brayr08

No symptoms, but I'm trying really hard not to think about it. I'm sure if I sat and paid attention to everything my body did (like I've done a million times before), I could probably come up with at least 10 things that could possably be symptoms, but I don't see the point in it anymore. 

So what makes you think you ovulated?


----------



## HWPG

dude, did you see my temp jump? that is the real reason why - but also i was really tired yesterday, and having sore breasts (not to the touch, but like throbbing sort of.....). and now it's all Saharan down town. although, if i had not had the temp increase, i would have just dismissed all those other things as "nothing". so who knows, ha!


----------



## Brayr08

I just looked at it. Yey!!! The TWW wait begins!


----------



## Brayr08

So, I'm feeling a little bummed. I'm pretty sure that when I wiped after going to the bathroom, there was the very faintest of brown. I really hope my mind was playing tricks on me.:cry:


----------



## HWPG

No bray no! I say no! It was just your mind...


----------



## Brayr08

Not just my mind. :( I'll still test tomorrow, b/c I love nothing more than to torture myself. I already know it will be negative. On to another month of wasting money on something that won't work. Sorry for the downer attitude...I'm just so tired of all this.


----------



## HWPG

I was just thinking that the best thing would be if one of you (women on BnB) were really in my life. Because while OH's are supportive and great, it would be so great to have a girlfriend that you can go to, to give/get a hug, truly a shoulder to cry on. Most people wouldn't understand, or would be uncomfortable. Right now, I wish that I could just give you a big hug. A hug that lets you know that I get it, that I'm here for you, and that I'm so so sorry. Hugs Rach.


----------



## Brayr08

I know. It'd be nice to have support like that. I have friends who really do try to be supportive, but they don't know what it's like. They all have kids and didn't have to try for them.
Well, I'm still spotting and had a BFN this morning. So I'll probably take one more pill tonight and that's it. I've already ordered my meds for this next cycle and set up my appointment to make sure I don't have any big cysts so I can do the IUI again. Like I said before, it probably won't work, but I have to try.


----------



## Brayr08

I am totally stressing right now! I keep thinking about how there's a VERY good chance that DH and I are going to have to do IVF in the next few months and all I can think is, how can we afford it??? Unfortunetly, we don't have $5-7,000.00 just laying around to pay for it. :cry: Why does this have to be so hard and so freaking expensive?! Our only option is probably going to have to be to beg DH grandfather for the money. How humiliating!!! I guess I could start stripping on the weekends. :winkwink: I hate this! I HATE this!! I HATE THIS!!! Why can't we be a NORMAL couple and get pregnant the normal way? 

Sorry...rant over...


----------



## HWPG

Oh! Rach! No need to apologize. I'm so sorry you have to face this (and Laura also, as I'm sure she's crossing that bridge also). You would think in this day and age, we would have figured out a better system, something less expensive, faster, more reliable. You are hot little chick though, you could get good ones ;) are you close with the grandfather? Does he have the money? I don't know your family, but as hard for me as it would be to ask, I know everyone would rally for this investment. Payment plan thru the clinic? Baby registry for cash? I know couples who have done that for adoptions... Let me know where I can send my check, I'll be the first to donate!


----------



## Brayr08

Aw, thanks Mirolee. :hugs: DH and I are very close with his grandfather and he definetly has the money. I talked w/hubby over the weekend about it and he's willing to ask if it comes down to it. It's just hard, begging for money like that. I've other family members mention that we should do some sort of donation drive. It's just embarrissing. I know ppl would help out, but still...I'm not one to announce that I need help.

I'm going to ask tomorrow when I go in for my first internal ultra sound of the cycle if they have some sort of payment plan...but I sort of doubt it.

How's your TWW going?


----------



## HWPG

it sounds like you are having good conversations about everything, and are talking with your drs office and being proactive. i love proactive!
bah! no tww here! my cycle is cray-crazy this time 'round. not sure whats going on! i think i scared my egg twice now with fake temp spikes. omg, i cant imagine when it really happens, i'm going to be octomom releasing 8 eggs. OH was away this weekend so we need to get it done tonight just in case.... i just updated my journal also with a loose plan: basically, wait until cycle 9 and then get some tests done (basic stuff like b/w and SA). i'm trying "deep breath in, deep breath out" mantra to keep calm and carry on. will talk drugs (clomid or the like) when i see the doc in cycle 9. 
i wonder what laura is up to......


----------



## Brayr08

When would cycle 9 be...approx? 

I've wondering about Laura too..


----------



## HWPG

i'm hoping march.... although i need to freakin finish cycle seven (current one!)


----------



## Brayr08

lol...that has got to be so frustrating. Sorry it's taking so long.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies sorry i have been away, I have been looking for jobs, jobs and more jobs. There a little scarce here atm so been putting all of my efforts into looking. 

Rach, i'm soooo sorry huni and i'm sorry for not being here either, like mirolee said i wish i was there to give you a huge hug and have a glass of wine or two. I know what you mean about asking for the money, me and dh are the same. It's a horrible position to be in but just know that we're here for you huni :hugs:

Hey mirolee, gosh i hate it when cycles go :wacko: i think you are amazing and very very fit to bd all this time. cheering you on sweetie until that eggy comes :hugs:

well, i am cd4. AF got me on sat :( to be honest though i am fine because i have come to terms with the fact that it will have to be an ivf jobby and if that is what it takes then so be it... Still bding each month though and taking vits, also this month gonna try a mini experiment. Gonna do an at home insemination and see if it works? Also still doing my acupuncture, got another app on mon. drinks with the girls this weekend as well.

I still wish though more than anything that we all can just get our :bfp: this is one hell of a journey, but i'm glad i'm going through it with such awesome ladies :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

i got an appt with an acupuncturist in feb! i'm excited!


----------



## Brayr08

I'd be interested in trying acupunctur. I think I'd enjoy it.

Went to the docs today and my right over has a ton of cysts, but my left is completely clear so they're going to let me go on with the meds/IUI this month. Was a little nervous. The biggest cyst was much bigger than the last one. I go back on Tuesday to see how everything is developing. So I would guess I'll go in for the IUI on the 6th or 7th of February.

Laura, how are you going to do the at home insemination?


----------



## LadyinWait

Hello everyone! 

I was on this thread back in Nov and early Dec when I decided I had to take a break. I missed coming on here but it did me some good. You have been on my mind and in my heart! I'll continue to pray for you all!! 

By the way, I think I got a BFP this morning. ;) I haven't told DH yet waiting for a darker line and Feb. 14. Like I can wait that long, lol. :haha: Praying for a sticky bean and that its not all in my head. 

:dust: to all of you!!! I know it's a long journey and it hasn't been that long for me but it has been rough with two pregnant co-workers, four friends had babies in the last 6 months, my cousin, and my sister in law.


----------



## HWPG

lady, that is great news! congrats! i think we can all understand what it's like to have all those buns and babies around - yay for you to join them!
afm, spotting and ewcm today. it may or may not mean anything. i havent done any opks since my two solid weeks of positives. just gonna bd and cross my fingers!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi gals. i'm sorry you all are still not preggo. I just started my af yesterday...and low and behold my sister in law is pregnant with her 4th kid. UGH! It makes me sooo mad and i'm sad and I slept like crap lastnight and everytime I woke up i thought about her being pregnant. I want to be pregnant, I just want my baby boy back! WHY WHY WHY!? I had to come on here to vent and I hope you ladies are ok with me just jumping in every once in awhile, but I can't stay away. You guys are a good part of my support system and husband doesn't understand why his brother and wife being pregnant upsets me or let it bother me. DUH!? Cuz your a man and haven't experienced pregnancy for yourself, so you have NO IDEA how it feels!! I asked him if we could try this cycle and he said if i think we can afford it and see how his meeting at work goes next week to see if he gets laid off or not. Honestly, I don't know if we can afford it, but i kind of look at it as, well if God makes me pregnant, then it's meant to be, we always find a way to get by and if I wouldnt have lost my baby last year then we would have a 3rd child. OH! and I also want to try because if I get preggo this cycle I would find out right before the anniversary of my miscarriage last year. It's very important this works for me. Prayers are greatly appreciated. I bought some digital opks and I have some pressed left to use and his days off around the time I should O are pretty good, so I hope it works. Thanks for listening gals and I'm rooting for you all so bad. Your time has to be coming very soon. <3


----------



## HWPG

hi heather! thanks for posting.... we LOVE for you to jump in whenever you want! sending prayers your way, definitely. we love you and will always listen to you.
afm, cd37, hoping ov is coming soon. feeling symptoms but have had those earlier in the cycle and no ov. as much as i get crazy over opks and having sex, i like taking my temp because it really does help me anticipate when my period will be. i've been very anxious lately, and it's doing me no good. i feel like i complain all the time. i'm pathetic. do we have enough sex? why is my bff asking me to come to her baby shower, but when i decline, she doesnt understand - and it's on my bday! so, stay calm and carry on - i'm working on it!


----------



## Brayr08

Sitting here, drinking, trying to ignore DH's family talk to my SIL about the baby she's going to have in May. Shoot me...


----------



## HWPG

Oh bray! I'm right there with you dear!


----------



## Brayr08

I dreampt last night I got my BFP and was trying to figure out how to tell everyone. Bah...hate those dreams.


----------



## HWPG

dreams can still come true! (i hate them also. i hate worse when i dream of other people who get bfps, usually by accident.)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awwww rachael...i'm sorry you had to deal with sitting there and hearing about your sil pregnancy. Can't they remove those cysts? Or do they not affect that ovary? This has to be your year. It just does, for all of you and me.


----------



## HWPG

Mama, love the sig update!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh ladies my love and prayers go out to you. girls i promise it will happen for us all i just know it will, then all of this anguish will be in the past.

Mama, were always here huni, so vent away as much as you want :hugs:

Mirolee, what if you have already o and it is implantation spotting? Also the acupuncture is great and i'm sure your going to love it! :)

Rachael, i had a dream like that a couple of weeks ago so i know how it feels to wake up and feel the disappointment. But dreams can come true huni and were here every step of the way. Also i am going to use a needless syringe to insert hubbys sperm close to my cervix, thought may as well give it a go :shrug:

cd9 for me and hubby is away till wed so will bd when he gets home.


----------



## Brayr08

HW-I saw the pic and I'm like, who is that? hahahaha!

Well girls, I go in for IUI #4 tomorrow. I've got one good sized follicle, so here's hoping all goes well.


----------



## HWPG

rach, i am sending ANYTHING i've got to you - prayers, karma, blessings from my fertility god statue in my room, incencse burning - you name it!
afm, cd42 or something. had blood drawn today: testosterone, fsh, lh, prolactin, tsh, and t4 (seriously, it's gonna be like $500 in bloodwork, gag). but whatever! no ovulation yet, no period - we need to jump start this train! and i told OH that it's gonna soon be time for SA, so get ready. i'm excited to hopefully get some more info about my body and nab me a BFP!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm glad you got some blood. I hate that you had to though. When do you get your results?


----------



## HWPG

i dunno. but i'm a crazy patient; i'll be calling tomorrow.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rach- I hope tomorrow is the last IUI for you and you get a bfp in a few weeks. I truly truly truly hope this works this time. hugs! 

Mirolee-I can't believe your that far and nothing? has this ever happened before? Areyou sure you couldn't have possibly O and are preggo? If not, I hope something on the bloodwork shows and is easily correctible and get things going again smoothly and you get preggo the next cycle. hugs!

Laura-how is everything? miss you!


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee-Have you heard from the docs yet?

Had my IUI yesterday. Hubs had a count of 106.3 million. Honestly, I'm really calm about this month. I'll be okay no matter what the results are.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that good, Rach. FX FX FX! :) Glad you are calm about things...stress doesn't help anything! (look who's talking, I'm a stress freak!) Seriously, I need to calm down too.


----------



## HWPG

ok, results are in:
FSH: 6.5, LH: 23.6; Prolactin: 12.5; TSH 1.47
if any of you have any input about these levels. i'd love to hear. my dr said they are all "normal" but i re-explained to her that i am on cycle 40somethin' - and would like some direction - do i continue to wait, or do we do something? so we'll see what she says!
a quick look (at that link) indicates that my LH is quite high, esp compared to my FSH. PCOS? my older sister has been diagnosed with it, and i think that while i dont have most symptoms, it's a possibility. looks like i have good ovarian reserve levels. feeling a lot better and not too worried; i just need a jumpstart! it could also mean a cyst, and i've had on and off again cramps on my right side since july, so that wouldnt surprise me. i'm trying to stay positive because it seems like i've had consistent temp patterns indicating ovulation up until this cycle. i'm in pretty good physical shape, good diet, good weight, etc - so i'm hopeful! acupuncture monday, hoping that will get things moving again.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee-are you taking baby aspirin and a prenatal vitamin daily to help with ttc? If not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## HWPG

i am def taking a prenatal; have been for a while (i mean, it's a multi vitamin, so i switched from those to prenatals, no loss). i was taking baby aspirin but my dr asked me to stop. i'm debating on going back on for the hell of it.


----------



## Brayr08

When are you supposed to hear back from your dr about getting your cycle moving Mirolee?

So girls, I'm thinking I didn't ovulate. My nips are always sore when I ovulate and they aren't sore what-so-ever. Oh well. Looks like I get to go on vacation in a couple of weeks. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you aren't opking or bbt rach? i'm sorry! maybe it's just a little late or maybe this is the month you just don't feel anything whatsoever and you get a shocking bfp? Hope that is the case for you.


----------



## HWPG

i'm in philly now... maine is having a big storm so i'm not even sure the drs office is open. i will start making phone calls on monday, after acupuncture and massage. it would be great if my body would just start a period itself!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh mirolee...that absolutely stinks. You've never had this happen before? This is your longest cycle? And they can't find anything or a reason why?


----------



## HWPG

based on hormone levels, they said "it's all normal". way back when (2008) i had a couple cycles like this, and ended up taking Provera (progesterone). this is my longest in a year, and my temps say no ovulation BUT i think (*think*) my CM is starting to turn from clear to pink (sorry, gross image...).... which i hope means i'll have a "period" soon. who knew i'd be excited to get a period, ha! i'm trying to stay blah about it, just let my body do it's thing, but it's frustrating only because the less cycles, the less chance to get knocked up! c'mon now body!
thanks so much for checking in heather. you are so thoughtful! all the girls on this thread are, i love it :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm gonna be checking in every day for a few weeks at least until this cycle is over to see if this month works or not. Your welcome, you deserve it and so does all my other gal friends.


----------



## Brayr08

I did OPKs up until they told me to take my trigger shot. It's supposed to cause you to ovulate w/in 36 hours. I didn't take my temp. I wasn't sure how my meds would affect it. As always, only time will tell.

Mueller, I hope you are safe & well out of harms way.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

cd10 today....expected to O on Valentines day(cd16). Just to update you gals and let you know where I'm at, if you care. :)


----------



## Brayr08

I just realized that my kindle auto corrected Mirolee to Mueller...lol...

Valentines Day, huh? What a perfect excuse to do some bd'n. :)


----------



## HWPG

baha! i was going to ask who Mueller was, like did i miss a new person or post? ha!
i'm ok. cd45. waiting... waiting....
mama, of COURSE we care! rooting for you and bray! maybe you did ovulate, rach, but you arent having post-ov symptoms... who knows... i've got it all crossed for you THREE (including laus).


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i was wondering who mueller was also...i figured maybe it was your new nickname mirolee. lol

yes valentines day.....so husband has off today (cd11) we will bd tonight...then he should have off tomorrow, mon and tues, BUT he has been asked to worked OT so he is working sun, mon and tues BUT on days instead of his nightshift so we can bd every night, wed night we will take off cuz he is working nights and we will bd again on valentines day in the morning when he gets home from work (cd16).I'm gonna start opking today. I'm so excited!

Rach-seriously you have a chance, just because you are experiencing different/lack of symptoms might mean a good thing. Don't give up hope. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## HWPG

heather, you *sound* excited - and i know you've not been feeling that way for a little while - i'm excited for you to be excited! super luck!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks! it means alot to me... you're right, i've been in a slump lately and really we weren't trying the last 2 months and my sil being preggo just hit me hard. I can't let it go, I can't give up ttc until I get preggo again and have another child. Then I will be done. It's got to happen for us all sometime, really.


----------



## HWPG

yay for 2013 and all of us getting buns in our ovens!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

so still no period, huh? i'm sure if you would have yoy would'v let us know.... i know you said you were seeing oinkish. Hope you get some answers....did they test at all for possible pregnancy or have you?


----------



## HWPG

bahaha! Mama, you wrote "oinkish" instead of "pinkish" - i had to reread 'cause i thought you siad "i know you were feeling oinkish" and i was like, 'i dont remember saying that"! ha!
yea, i thought i was.. no af yet, and i think maybe i was hoping to see pinkish but it wasnt there. i have not taken a test; my temps are still low. tomorrow (monday) i go to acupuncture - i guess i should/could take a test in the morning just in case she wants to work on my reproductive organs - i dont know a lot about it. i'm also going to call my PCP and see what she thinks we (i) should do. i will keep y'all posted!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lol, I didn't notice I wrote that! that made me laugh! HAHA...

Got a surprise positive opk (smiley) on the digital test today!!!!! :D Got to bd lastnight, will again for the next 3 nights! So, bases will becovered...come on spermies find the egg!


----------



## HWPG

ok, ladies, time for an update from all y'all. here is mine.
cd50 something.... this week i had accupuncture (tuesday) and an ob/gyn visit (thursday). accup was interesting; she was very optimistic about my regular, albeit long, cycles and positive signs of ovulation. she thinks the flu in the beginning of my last cycle sent my chi out of whack. she would like to do 2 cycles with me before going with western medicine. my ob was great also (mostly becuase i am crazy informed about my cycle and my body); she agreed to wait two cycles for accup before Rx for clomid (although i am impatient.... but i am trying to BE patient). she wrote a Rx for a SA for OH - that will prob be done ~ second week in march. she wants me to start provera to start my next cycle, but i'm going to do one more accup treatment before provera (next appt monday). she thinks i have PCOS (elevated Testosterone combined with high Lh:FSH ratio) and i have an u/s for next week to look at my ovaries - which, based on 2008 u/s, are large (yea, be jealous of my large ovaries!) i am trying to be/stay optimistic; i have a diagnosis, i have a plan, i have providers who agree with me and want me to get pregnant also! she did say i could lose a few pounds - not sure how 'casue i've been the same weigth for >10 years, i exercise, i eat well. i'm gonna have to track my calories, i suppose. otherwise, 2013 is my BFP year! it IS! 
so, waiting to hear from each/all of you. lots of love and hugs. ~M~


----------



## Brayr08

All of that sounds good...except for the losing some weight thing. Really??? Girl, you look good! That's crazy.

I don't have anything to report. Just in my TWW. I'm going to test next Thursday...I think that will be 14DPO. If it's negative, then I get to go on vacation. :happydance: Which makes me okay with whatever happens. So apparently, the trick to not being devastated by AF, is to plan a week long vacation to somewhere fun a few days after AF shows up. Also, it kind of hit me today that if I am not pregnant, I only have 2 more shots at this. One more IUI and then IVF w/ICIS...which will actually cost us closer to $10,000.00. So, even if both of those don't work, we can't even do adoption b/c that would ALSO cost us close to $10,000.00 and there is no way we can afford all of that. As weird as it sounds, it's almost calming seeing the end of this road. I mean, it definetly makes me want to cry, but...I don't know. :shrug: Just glad to be almost done.


----------



## Brayr08

Hows it going everyone? 
Nothing too exciting to report here. I took a test yesterday at 10DPO, even though I swore up and down I wouldn't. I blame it on the TWW threads. :winkwink: It was a BFN. I, like so many other TTCers, pulled the test out of the trash hours after I took it & there was a definite line. It was a blue dye test though, so I know it was just an evap. :dohh: This morning when I woke up, I peed and wiped and there was the slightest bit of pink. My rational self is screaming AF!!! but my hopeful self is thinking IB? Just want Thursday to get here so I know for sure.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hope IB is what it is rach....really do!

I'm 6dpo today and plan on testing friday. :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals!
Had my second a cup today. No period yet. Wha? I do have provera rx waiting for me if at any time I want to start it.
Rach, I SO hope it's IB and not af. Please keep us posted. I will keep you in my thoughts every day until you have exhausted all the options you want to explore. 
Heather, 4 days til testing, woo! I'll be checking every day!
Hugs to you gals. Lots of big things happening. Laura, thinking of you also.


----------



## Brayr08

Heather- I hope you get an early BFP. That would make things so much less stressful. :wacko:

Mirolee-Sorry if I missed something, but what do you mean by your second a cup? I'm totally lost. :dohh:

I have nothing too exciting. It's been over 24 hours since my little spot of pink and I haven't had any pink/brown/red spotting what-so-ever. Which usually, if I spot once, I'll keep right on spotting until AF shows. And it's usually brown at first. Anywho...I tested again this morning and it was very much a BFN. Oh well. I'll test again on Thursday and if it's still negative, we'll go ahead and plan our ski trip.

Hope things are well with you girls

PS
Laura, if you read this...WE MISS YOU!!! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

sorry - ipad made "accup" (accupuncturist) into "a cup" - you didnt miss anything :) i am SO hoping this is it for you....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lmao....i was wondering what a cup was also...haha!

girls...i have to be honest,i cant find any other thread that compares to ours. I love knowing you gals so well and i feel so "at home" and comfortable on this thread with laura and you mirolee and you too rachael. I go to other threads cuz this one has died down withoutlaura and stuff and it's just not the same. I miss it.

Rachael-I pray it was maybe late implantation or something...i want you to get yourbfp sooo bad and very soon.

Mirolee-i'm sorry you still haven't had anything! something has to be wrong and has to be fixed soon. I pray something good happens soon.

AFM-7dpo today and not really feeling anything out of the normal. I remember my bbs hurt some when i found out with my last pregnancy and they kinda felt like they hurt for a moment lastnight with tingling (mainly in the left boob) but they don't hurt now...maybe it's all in my head since i want it so bad. My temps to me, look awful...i feel like i've seen better charts of mine only end up bfn. I can't wait for friday to come. I'm almost tempted to on thursday. That's it for now.


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, I agree. Our thread is pretty much the best. I really hope you get your BFP on Friday.

Mirolee, when do you think you'll start your provera? 

I caved and tested again this morning. B.F.N. AF due tomorrow. It sucks, b/c I don't even think we can go skiing now. It's supposed to be almost 40 degrees on Monday and Tuesday, which is way too warm for skiing. My plan to distract myself from my dissappointment isn't working out so well.


----------



## HWPG

oh rach. i am SO so sorry...
i have an ultrasound tomorrow morning (8am). depending on those results, i will decide on provera. will keep you posted.
i agree, i love this thread. it's the coziest. also, it was my "first" so that holds a special place. hugs.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks rach..I hope I see 2 pink lines when I take it. Im very sorry you got a bfn. Im also sorry about the ski trip. I hope af stays away and just need more time to catch some hcg. Big hugs to you.

Mirolee...yes please keep us posted. What would the ultrasound show? Why are you not taking provera if you still havent got af? Hope they have answers for you tomorrow and all medication isnt really good unless you absolutely need it so hopefully you wont. Big hugs to you too!


----------



## Snizuitz

Hello, ladies! I thought it was about time I dropped by again! Sorry for being MIA again.

Sounds like you're all doing pretty well-- fingers crossed for you ladies! You're the best and totally deserve it!!!

I haven't had anything that noteworthy to report after finding out my tubes were blocked. Just had my first appointment with RE on Monday and she was fantastic-- we really love her. She agreed with the assessment from my regular GYN but said we should try one more dye test to see what's going on in there before jumping into IVF.

Today, I went in for the dye test and guess what?? My left tube opened up!!!! I'm really psyched to have some hope for the next few months. Starting next cycle, we're going back on fertility meds to make sure that left side produces an eggo. Wish us luck!!!

Of course, if we're not successful in a few months, we'll look at IVF again. I had actually totally come to terms with IVF (including the cost!), so this was just a really nice surprise. Fingers crossed for a (somewhat) natural pregnancy!

Baby dust!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Welcome back Sniz!! Missed you! That's great news!! YAY! Fingers crossed all of his sperm go to your left tube! HEHEHE! :) Thanks, good luck to you too! You are welcome back here anytime no matter how long you go MIA!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies im glad to see you are all well.

firstly i have to apologise for being mia alot. What with the move, looking for a new job, fertility, deaths in the family it has been one hell of a rollercoaster ride of emotions.

mama, i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and same to you rach i hope this iui is the magic one. Mirolee i hope that they can give you some information so you can move forward. sni, thats great that your tube has opened keeping fx you get your bfp soon. 

i just want to say thank you girls for everything, through the highs, the lows and everything else inbetween you girls were always here.

AFM, well its crazy to even say it but i finally got my :bfp: this afternoon. Wasn't even morning urine. I was in complete and utter shock, like just stared at it for like ten minutes before calling my mum. Do want to tell the dh until he gets home. 

i'm just so shocked that im petrified that its a dream or something and im going to wake up any minute. 

i have had hardly NO sysmptoms whatsoever. my boobs hurt through the week but now they have gone away. Today i got alot of egg white cm, like alot to the point where i felt wet down there, sorry tmi. I was really hungry through the week and i have had a few dizzy spells. The only really noticeable thing was my temp continuing to rise but i only took it for the last four days because i have felt hot. I truly believe that the acupuncture has had alot to do with it so cant recommend that enough.

Im petrified girls and estatic and in shock all at the same time


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I'm sooooooooooooooo HAPPY for you!!! You have no IDEA! I pray it sticks for you! No IVF? it was all on your own? What did you do different? YAY!! You so deserve this! Happy and ealthy 9 months to you! Please keep in touch and update!!

I got a bn this morning.....I'm sooo bummed. I thought it would work this time, i guess it's still early but darn it, i'm sad.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura! I have a question!? Did you try testing yesterday? I'm just curious, since I got a bfn today that it could be bfp tomorrow.


----------



## HWPG

oh.my.god! LAURA! i am SO excited for you! i would be interested in details also (like, did you end up doing ivf?) i am doing accup now so i'm hoping you are the start of positive things on this thread - amazing amazing news!
next heather, then rach, then me. i command it! (ha....)
afm, cut and pasted from my journal this morning: i'm freaking excited and optimistic, and really want to hold on to that feeling! the internal u/s went really well. i had the techs laughing, which is always good when they have a prodder inside your yoohoo. my uterus looks good, lining looks good. i have large ovaries and "textbook string of pearls" on them - the u/s techs were like, "we cant diagnose you, only the dr can, but this is the picture they have in book for pcos. classic" i had a gagillion follies growing - it looked like spiderwebs. ALSO, my temp JUMPED this morning, second day of a rise, which i'm hoping, wishing and praying (like my screen name!) that i ovulated! which ALSO makes me excited becuase i did not start my provera, hoping that my body would regulate itself.... yay! and we only had sex once in the fertile window (because, really, how could i have known?) but it was on that really ewcm day, when i was all "i could bottle this stuff", so who knows? i mean, i'm not the most optimistic about fertilization, but a chance is a chance, no? so i am *freakin* out! freak excited! ... MIL is here until 3/7, my bday is 3/16, so i'm hoping OH will give me a SA for my bday - and then i really do think clomid will be our best and fastest route to BFP. yay! squeee!


----------



## Snizuitz

So much great news!!

Laura-- that is AWESOME!!!!!!!! Congrats! I'm so glad I came back to the thread in time to see that!! Yay!!! Woo hoo!!!!!! Seriously-- I can honestly say I am just happy for you!

Mirolee-- I'm so glad that you could be ovulating on your own! That's HUGE! So great!

Let's keep up the string of good news, k? :)

-- Barb


----------



## Brayr08

:wohoo: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! :wohoo: I litterally got chills and tears in my eyes when I read that Laura. I am just so so happy for you. What DPO are you?

Mirolee, your news is also exciting. I'm glad your body sorted itself out and if it didn't happen this month, you have a plan to get your BFP.

Heather, sorry you got a BFN this morning. It is so early though. I hope you get your BFP in the next couple of days.

Barb, it's so nice to have you back girl!

Well, I got a BFN again this morning at 14DPO. So looks like I'm going on my ski trip after all. I may test again on Monday before I stop taking my prometrium (I want to hold off my period until I get back from my trip since I have to go into the FS at CD3). If that was IB on Monday, I read it takes about 5 days afterwards to show a positive on a HPT. Not that I'm holding my breath...

Enough about me...YEY FOR LAURA!!!! :happydance: I pray this is a super sticky bean for you.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey girls sorry i have been having MAJOR problems with this computer. 

Thank you so much girls, honestly thank you so so much it means so much to me :hugs: I hope you ladies wont mind me lurking in here to see how everyone is doing?

Heather and rach im sorry about your :bfn: im keeping absolutley everything crossed for you guys that you get your :bfp: soon.

Mirolee great news on the Ov same to you my friend keeping everything crossed for you.

ok the details......... It was al natural conception girls. My gp was going to refer me for IVF in aug so i kind of thought, 'great i can sit back and relax because aug is not that far off'. Which i think helped to chill me out a bit. 

I stopped most of the charting etc... so the only thing i used was pre-seed and used a couple of cheap internet o strips that didnt even give me a positive. So just guessed really when my O day was around about. we dtd over three days two days in a row missed a day then one more. 
I think the main thing was, i did acupuncture which i think helped me to really relax. I didnt hold back from having a wine or two and the funny thing is i even had a hot bath in that time and did a mega intense spin class lol. Just kept taking my pre-natals and thats it really girls. Did the usual hips elevated etc and made sure to O either during or afterwards sorry tmi. But i can honestly say i didnt really do much other than tried to not think about it so much. And i know how annoying that is girls and trust i hate to say it but really i just put it to the back of my mind most of the time. 

I have a gp app for the 12th of march which im devastated about because i wanted to get it confirmed earlier. oh well i will just have to be patient.


----------



## laustiredttc

Heather today was the first day that i did a test. I think i am 13dpo as i am due my period sat. I dont know what it was that made me test but i was on my way home from a job interview and popped into a local store. Thought i would buy a test for the heck of it and then WHAM!!! Still in crazy absolute shock. I just really hope this little peanut sticks. Im already worrying so much. I know i shouldnt but i cant help it. 

Thank you girls, honestly i cant say it enough you really are THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, please lurk frequently and PLEASE keep us updated. We are all so happy for you and want to hear every detail of this exciting journey.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes rachael is right...please lurk, please stalk, please pop in every day! :) That is awesome it was all natural and most of the time people are right...it will happen when you stop trying. What did oh say about it? is he shocked too?


----------



## HWPG

lurk and stalk. i love it! what a great story!


----------



## laustiredttc

thank you so much girls :hugs: oh just sat there and stared then eventually said, what does this mean? i just burst out laughing and told him. He was over the moon, had tears in his eyes bless him. I am having such a hard time with my gp surgery at the moment though they are so incompetent its unreal!!!


----------



## HWPG

So you're due in October sometime? Still such a great success story.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

bfn again today.... :cry:


----------



## HWPG

Heather, so sorry! :(


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry Heather. As we always say...You're not out until the :witch: shows her face. :hugs: When do you think you'll test again?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i probably shouldn't at all.... but i'm going to buy another pack of frer today so tomorrow morning and the next and the next until i get a positive or af comes.


----------



## HWPG

This is why I don't test - heather has bought all of them for herself! I still have high hopes for you H!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks i really appreciate it.....a freakin year it's almost been since i m/c...WHY haven't i got preggo yet!!!?? Maybe something developed and something is wrong with me!


----------



## laustiredttc

heather i'm really sorry huni, like rach said your not out yet huni :hugs: hang on in there


----------



## laustiredttc

HWPG said:


> So you're due in October sometime? Still such a great success story.

due Nov the 2nd i think. Used an nhs online edd calculator so pretty sure this is what the doc will say.


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh, Heather! I'm so sorry!! But keep on testing!!! I'm a POAS addict as well, so I totally get it. Sometimes I'll take a test the day after my period starts (if it's light) because I'll be like, "Maybe it's just spotting! Better check again!" Lol. It's just nicer to hold onto hope, I say!

Laura, that is SO exciting! I can't wait until the day I get to tell hubby that I have a positive. He'll freak! I can't even imagine how happy you guys must be right now. :D

Afm, I'm CD8, so we're prepping for "the window". I asked hubby what days he'd prefer to DTD on because I'm serious this month! We're going to do it every other day come hell or high water! I'm going to mucinex, pre-seed and use a pillow under my hips. Any other ideas for us to try?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i don't know if any of you will know but i have a question.... i was checking my cervix and mucus to see if af is ready to come tomorrow or the next and i found something i don't recall ever seeing before. I got a glob of cream/yellow tinted mucus and there was stringy mucus also (same color)....mucus plug forming maybe? I don't know, but i'm all excited and got my hopes up again! Is this a good sign or no?


----------



## Brayr08

If it's not usual, then I'd say it's a good sign. :) I check mine twice a day since I have to insert my prometrium anyways & I don't remember ever having what you're describing. Oooh! I hope it means what you think it does!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks, me too~~


----------



## laustiredttc

hey heather, i agree with rachael, it sounds very promising. Mine was clear ew but it has pretty much stopped now. I have read quite a few people saying that there cm was yellow and stringy so its all positive hun. I haven't checked my cervix since as apparently its not recommended?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i really thought it was a promising sign.....bfn again this morning. Expecting af tonight or tomorrow. I just wanna go bury myself!!!!!!!!! :cry: This saturday will be the 1 year anniversary since i miscarried. Guess I will hibernate all week long, or maybe the rest of my life.


----------



## HWPG

Mama, I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## laustiredttc

Heather i'm so sorry huni wish i could give you a real one :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

So sorry Heather!!! Dang it. :(

So, I'm just entering the fertile window and wouldn't you know it? I got a UTI. SUCKS!! I might be crazy, but I'm taking antibiotics and just going to continue on DTD every other day at least. There is no way now that we have a possible chance that I'm going to miss a single month!

But seriously, is it crazy for me to keep trying when I have a UTI? What do you all think?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sniz, anything is possible and i would try no matter what, unless it hurts?... :) good luck to you and hope you get better soon! 

afm...no signs of af, didn't test today...bought a pk of cb digis...had a glob of yellowish cm on my undies and after i wiped. feels very moist down there. in a whole year, at least since the m/c, i never had a cycle with more than a 12 day luteal phase (which is my usual/average).


----------



## HWPG

sniz, i say keep going. i get UTIs often and it's never stopped me - before or during ttc. sometimes it takes your mind off it for a few mins ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girlies! Sorry I've been MIA for the past couple of days. I'm still on my ski trip. Heather, did you test again today?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no i havent tested since sunday am. lastnight when i was checking my cm/cervix i had a tiny spot of pink/red on my fingertip,thought af was coming....later that night me and dh dtd and thought that would really get af coming if shes coming, but only a tiny bit of pink afterwards. thought well tomorrow morning i'm sure she will be here....nope nothing when i wiped and even checked my cm/cervix and no pink or red......my temp took a dip todaya good dip, so thought she would be coming today? still nothing as of yet, soif mytemps happen to go back up tomorrow and af still isn't here, i will probly test.


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh mama I am sending lots of positive vibes your way 

Rach hope the skiing is good

I agree with mirolee Barbara just go for it


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks laura! Have you made an appt yet?...still no af yet. Pray my temp goes up tomorrow!


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks for your input, ladies! We did just go for it. Hubs was under the weather, but he was on board so we made it happen. My OPKs have been negative so far, so I'm sure it would have been ok if we missed a day, but I'm glad we didn't have to risk it.

Heather, fingers crossed!!! Things are sounding hopeful. Keep the faith!


----------



## laustiredttc

praying, praying, praying for you huni. i managed to get a gp app today. I will get a call he said from a midwife in the next three weeks to come and see me. Then she will do everything body mot, book scan etc... then i go to a clinic for bloods etc...

so i am officially 4 weeks and 4 days and i was right about edd its the 2nd of november. 

its wierd, i have been having cramps slightly and mildy sore boobs but thats it!!!! just doesnt seem real.

howz the skiiing going Rach?

Barbara i hope your uti clears soon and your oh gets better.


----------



## Snizuitz

Yes, the UTI is much better! Thanks for asking, Laura. :) I'm pretty excited for you. I guess I'm living vicariously through you a bit! Haha

So, I've been having slight ovulation pains in my left side. The doc said that it was the right that seemed like it was going to win this month, but I'm still hopeful since it's my left tube that's open. Trying to remain rational that it's unlikely and we'll probably be going on Femara or something next month, but still... those twinges make me get my hopes up.

Any news, Heather?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes i am kinda spotting now and took a test this morning, bfn. Starting a new cycle today i guess....got a whole new plan and hopefully this is the month. I'm trying to not let it get it to me and stress me out....i think that is why i haven't gotten pregnant yet. Stressing and thinking about too muchand trying too hard. I need to relax! We are just going to bd every other day instead of like 5 times in row daily. And in my signature is my plan.

Laura-i still can't believe your saying stuff like that (being pregnant and all) I'm just so ecstatic for you! Hope everything stays going well! :)

Barb-glad your uti is better. Hope your left ovary lets go of a great looking egg and a spermy finds it! lol :)

Rach-how are you doing and getting on? What's new? Hope you had fun skiing. :)

Mirolee-So, did you end up starting provera or did your af finally come? Hope you have great success this cycle! :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

just to clarify, i mean this cycle during my fertile period, we bd daily for 5 days in a row...lol. I thought that would work, only cuz last time i got preggo we bd 4 days in a row at night and skipped the next day but did it the following day but in the morning, so 36 hour difference. I'm trying to do everything i did when i last got pregnant but it hasn't worked. I want a boy so bad again, so i'm afraid to try anything new or different. So, maybe the stuff in my signature i won't end up using, but definately making me want to try?...


----------



## HWPG

I like the positive attitude heather! 
Afm, I ovulated on cd56!! Can you believe it? Maybe the acupuncture? So I'm in the tww.... And been SS like crazy. Ugh, I hate it. Sigh. We'll see what happens.
Rach glad u r enjoying the ski trip. We (Maine) got lots of snow recently; are you somewhere getting snow also? Barb, glad to hear the UTI cleared. If you catch them early, it's not the worst thing in the world... Lots of cranberry juice! Laura, still so excited for you!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies :hi:

Mirolee, :yipee: oh my gosh thats great news hun. I cant praise acupuncture enough, i believe its what helped me to majorly relax and get my body back into tune. fx for you huni :)

Heather i'm sorry about the bfn but i love the pos attitude. Sounds like you have renewed energy :thumbup: I hope this is the month for you hun, i really do :hugs:

barbara, great news that your uti has cleared up. Just wanna say as well that this month when i got my bfp i was getting O pains on the right. But i dont have a right tube so its highly unlikely that i O from that side. So just because you feel it on one side might not mean that is the side your going to O from. Just throwing it out there. Hope it helps huni

Afm, well i have no symps what so ever and i am a little worried but my acupuncturist who is also a midwife said not to worry as most come in the 6-7 week mark. Just want to hurry up and get to the 12 week point so i can relax just a little bit :shrug:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

just take your prenatal vitamins daily, drink lots of water, eats lots of fruits and veggies. Stay away from caffeine. Caffeine or alot of it has been linked to early m/c. You will be fine i'm sure...and i never really had any symptoms when i was pregnant. Some sore boobs/bigger, no vomiting, not really nausea, nothing. Enjoy it now while you can! Everywoman is different, maybe your like me and won't really get any symptoms :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

if you have cats, don't change the litterbox...i know it's when youre further along, but to not sleep on your back.


----------



## Brayr08

Barb-Are you doing any temping or OPK's this month? I hope you get an amazing surprise and get your BFP. :hugs:

Mirolee-What DPO are you? Did you and OH get some good :sex: in? 

Heather-I am so glad you're back at it and so determined.  I hope this relaxed attitude and all that bding is what it takes for you.

Laura-Are you planning on finding out what you're having? Eeeeee! I'm still so excited for you!

AFM-I had my CD3 ultrasound this morning and all my cysts are gone!!! Woohoo!!! :happydance: They are also upping my meds. I REALLY hope this helps me produce more than just one good sized follicle. I want this to work SO SO SO bad!!! The last cycle I was completely pesamistic. I mean, I hoped it would work, but I just a had feeling it wouldn't. This cycle, I'm feeling much better. I'm just praying I get 2-4 really good sized/mature follicles that will produce some nice ripe eggies so I can FINALLY get that illusive :bfp:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks rach----and that sounds great and very promising. I guess it is your turn for the magical bfp of this thread...or mirolee. Well, both of you actually. I'm defaintely going to relax as much as i can. I am going to say though, coming on this site does not help me, so if i go mia for awhile don't be worried. I will update when I O and in the 2ww and i am not going to ss or test at all until af is due. I am not testing early anymore. I'm just going about this cycle as it isn't going to work or i won't end up preggo so i won't get all stressed or upset if it doesn't happen. And don't get me wrong, after a whole year it hasn't worlked, so i can tell myself it won't happen this time either. Reverse psychology hopefully will work this time.


----------



## HWPG

hi gals! i am 9dpo and SS like crazy-ass! it's horrible, and a new head game for me - usually i am way more relaxed than now. i guess between it being my MILs from Russia bday on saturday, she leaves on thursday, and then my bday, i would LOVE to get two lines on a stick as a present for her/me/us. we did have sex a couple days ago; it's hard when your MIL stays up all night with you, while you're hoping she goes to bed early! ;)
just called my drs office - wiaitng for 7dpo progesterone results. rach, glad to hear the cysts went away and hoping you get some nice follies this cycle! heather, pop in ANYTIME!


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi girls!

Yes, I am temping, OPK'ing and using Fertility Friend. It said this morning that I O'd on CD8 despite no symptoms and negative OPKs up until now. I think that app is crazy! Lol. It often does that to me-- it will guess an early day and then I'll really have my temp shift and it's like it says, "OH! Yeah, that's a real shift!" So, we'll see. I hope I get to see a positive OPK, but my schedule is nuts, so I might miss it. :\

Feeling pretty good today myself. Nothing much to report other than my physical signs look good for ovulation soon. We'll see!


----------



## HWPG

prog results in: 15.9. they said greater than 10 is good, and i def ovulated, so here's to hoping!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Fx super tight mirolee!!!!! 

Barb...I hope you get a pos opk in a few days. I just pray things work out grestly for you this cycle.


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks for the positive thoughts, Heather!

Fingers crossed for you, Mirolee!

Have a fabulous weekend, everyone!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies lots of pos vibes in here its great. Cheers heather, yes I have stayed away from caffeine and been eating super healthy. Got my first small bout of nausea this morning, no vomiting lol. I know what you mean about taking a break from bnb it gives you time to relax! Keep us updated huni 

Rach great news about the cysts gone. Great your feeling positive this month too 

Mirolee its good to know you def o with the progesterone levels. Hope you got some quality bding in also hope your oh ankle is better now.

Barbs I used to get the same thing on ff as long as you know your own body that's the main thing good luck huni

Arm well I might go MIA for a bit myself girls. Just going to try to relax for a little bit, feeling my anxiety levels rising which is not good. Will update you ladies on my first midwife visit which I don think will be until week 8 I'm only 5 week so far. Sending you all lots of pos vibes love n :dust: have a great weekend xx


----------



## Snizuitz

Can't wait to hear the updates, Laura! Best of luck and happy 9 mos!

This weekend, my hormones went NUTS! I was happy, then tired, then moody, then happy again. So messed up. I'm not usually like this during ovulation. I wonder if the dye test might have made things go haywire in there?

Anyway, got a positive OPK on Saturday, but my temps are still all over the place. At least we've be BD'ing every other day, so we'll hopefully catch any eggos that might make their way to the correct tube.

How were your weekends?


----------



## HWPG

hi all - my russian MIL is in town (may have already mentioned). she's driving us nutso, ha! but she leaves thursday, and we'll be sad when that happens. sniz, i hate when hormones do that! ugh, and you cant even reign it in, ya know? 
afm, i am spotting today and temp crashed. i am feeling... many feelings about it, both pro and con. the real deal will prob start tomorrow. so, onto cycle 8! bummer, though, that i have 1 cycle for 2 of the normal length ones. next step, SA, then clomid. trying to stay positive! (for all the details on my feelings, pop inot my journal!) 
thinking of all of you!


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee-- I did clomid last year for a few months. It did get me to produce more eggs, so in that way it worked. It was pretty hard on me emotionally, but it was good to see those eggs developing! Good luck!


----------



## Brayr08

Barb-Did you finally see a temp shift? 

Mirolee-Clomid made me crazy also. The last time I took it monitored, I got two really big follicles. I don't remember if you said or not, but are they going to want you to do an IUI or anything on it or are they just going to have you do timed intercourse at first? They'll probably decide after OH's SA. 

AFM-I had an internal ultrasound today (CD 8). I have two follicles on my left ovary that are sizes 14 & 15 and one on my right that is an 11. My tentative plan is to do one more night of injections and then do the IUI on Friday, but they're going to call me back later today after they get the results of my blood draw and talk to the doctor. I am SO hopeful and optimistic this cycle. I hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the butt.


----------



## Snizuitz

Yes! I finally saw a temp shift. :) That means I probably ovulated yesterday. I'm honestly glad that trying is almost done for this month (one more time tonight!). We've been working really hard for it this month.

In reality, our chances aren't great this month, so I'm trying to be rational. Next month will probably be a better shot with the Femara and all.


----------



## HWPG

rach, i'm so stoked for you!
sniz, glad you had the temp shift, woohoo!
afm, cd1 tomorrow i think - today is still pretty light, but temp has crashed. on to the next cycle, and perhaps a Christmas baby! i'm hoping OH will get his SA done in march, then we can decide about clomid. i went on it once and it also made me crazy. oh well, i'll do whatever! i think my dr will just have us do timed sex first, not iui, but it does depend on the results. as always, will keep everyone posted!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee-sorry to hear your most likely to start a new cycle, but hopefully clomid will help!

rach-that's great! Out of those 3, I hope one gets fertilized. Big prayers for you on friday.

barb-i'm happy to see you got your shift. Ya never know, when your less likely to think you are, you may very well be. FX!!! :)

afm-i am cd7 today. I have started my fertilecm supplements saturday and i'm sick....but oh well, gotta dtd anyways soon. Not losing any fertile days, i don't care what it takes! Starting smep tomorrow. :)


----------



## HWPG

SMEP partayyyyyy......


----------



## laustiredttc

hi girls just thought i would update things.

i miscarried yesterday on my birthday. confirmed today at the early pregnancy unit. cant describe the desolation i feel. Just went and bought a bottle of red and now going to drown my sorrows. This is the ultimate low for me. There needs to be a new word for depression. Sorry to be like this girls, just beyond devastated. 

Hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

Laura, I am so completely sorry. I know there is really nothing I can say that will really help right now, but I am sorry. There are lots of people who love you and who are rooting for you. I don't know if you believe in God or anything, but I will be praying for you.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh my gosh Laura! :cry: I am so so sorry. :hugs: I can't even fathom the grief you are experiancing. It's not fair. If you need to vent and yell and scream (via the internet) we will be here for you.

My bad/weird day doesn't seem so bad now. I'm CD10 and I went to the bathroom this morning and when I wiped, my tp was covered in blood, there was a ton of blood in the toilet, it driped on the outside of the toilet and on the floor (sorry, extreme TMI). I called my FS and they seemed pretty baffled by it since I don't have any cysts this cycle. The bleeding has basically stopped now and I'm waiting on the a phone call from my FS to see what they think is going on. I'm really hoping they don't cancel my cycle due to this. Everything else has been perfect up until now. :(

Again Laura, my heart is breaking for you. We'll be here for you girl.


----------



## HWPG

Omg Laura. I am SO sorry. There is nothing more to say. You will be in my thoughts all day. Massive hugs.
Rach, keep us posted. That seems extreme. 
Cd2 for me today.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura, I am sooooo sorry! I feel your pain! I know what it feels likeand it is just awful. :hugs: to you! I/we are here for you. You don't deserve this! My heart broke when I read your post. Love ya!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rach-omg i'm sorry to hear about your bleeding. I hope it doesn't mess anything up for your iui this cycle. Glad it stopped! Hope you get an answer as to what it may be or was and isn't bad. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

thank you ladies. Was up at 1am for four hours in the worst agony ever!! hopefully worst is over? Just cant stop crying but i know that i have to keep moving forwards. I have to keep trying i just have too!

rach, i hope the bleeding has stopped and your cycle hasnt been cancelled. keeping fx crossed for you huni, GL x x x 

mirolee i hope this is a good cycle for you hun. Are you using opk's still?

Heather, thank you sweetie it means alot to me. you girls are really the only ones i have spoken to apart from my husband. Your support means so much and i cant thank you enough :hugs:

sni, cheers hun, i do believe in god although i dont pray nearly enough to him. Just going to take it one day at a time. How are things with you hun?

Afm, well i'm going to give it one cycle to relax to let my body heal and then start ttc again. Hopefully second time around works fx 

sending all you girls :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura-all i wanted to was cry with my first m/c...and i didn't m/c until 10/11 weeks. There was a sac but no baby. All we can do is move forward. God can't give us more than we can't handle. Ill tell you what, with all the m/c i had, i learned i am strong and especially after that last m/c i had up to 18weeks. That really weakened me, but i got tough and getting back up on that horse, trying again. I didn't have a computer at the time I m/c, I had no one to talk to. I'm glad to be here for you. Maybe it will help ease your pain. It will get easier, but never forgotten. Prayers to help you get through it and keep you strong. :hugs:

AFM-cd10...still sick, but think it's about gone. Really hoping it doesn't delay my O too much or at all. Last cycle, I got a pos opk on cd12. Going to start opking tomorrow or sunday. Started SMEP 2 days agao, going to bd again tonight and then sunday am and go from there with opk. Hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!!! IUI day today. :) DH are just sitting in the car waiting to do the actual procedure. Yipee... I'm feeling pretty optimistic again. Because of my bleeding on Thursday, they did an internal ultrasound this morning (which they never do otherwise) & my lining looks great & I have 2 really good looking follicles & possibly a third, that all look like they should release in the next 4-6 hours...which is perfect. Just praying we catch an egg this cycle. I am so ready to be done w/all this!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

YAY!!! Oh, Rach that sounds so promising!!! I hope this is it and works! FX!!!! :hugs:

AFM-so i started smep cd8 and today i am cd11...now i've been charting for months and never noticed a spike in temps this early. (like enough to confirm O) Last cycle was the earliest i noticed O at cd14 in the months i've been charting. I temped yesterday 97.22 and this am (only 15 mins later than yesterday) 97.71. Maybe I will O again? I guess all I can do is keep temping for a few days and I'm going to start opk today (digital). I wish I would've tested with an opk earlier but like i said I've never O this early before....or maybe I didn't? I dont know. :/ I've been sick for a week and taking fertilecm, that is the only thing didfferent this month than last. I've heard causes for delaying O but not making it come earlier?


----------



## HWPG

Morning!
Rach, eek! So excited for you! Put GPS on those sperm!
Heather, that is quite the temp jump! I am as interested as you to see what happens tomorrow. Are you having other ovulation signs? GL this month! smep it up!
Laura, I don't know what to say, but you are constantly in my thoughts. Sending love to you.
Nothing exciting to report here. Cd3 or cd4. Hoping to start having sex soon, just for fun!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i felt kinda crampy yesterday, but didn't think of anything of it. If my temp is still high tomorrow, thank GOD we bd cd8 and cd10 (which would be if I did O) So we would still have a chance. I did notice a little extra cm after wiping after going to the bathroom but i didn't see if it was stretchy or i just figured the fertilecm was doing it's job and making me some extra cm to get ready for when I thought I would O? I don't know, but I am very curious now. This would be a first! I hope it's not bad! Can you O 2 times in one cycle? Jeez, it's just so early for me. I have to not stress about it. I don't want to think about it, just gota wait til morning,nothing else I can do.


----------



## TTC_second_LO

1DPO HERE trying for number 2!!! :) good luck ladies baby dust for you all!! I'm hoping for a boy as we already have a girl 17 months old (on the 18th) but we will be happy either way. Our first I quit my birth control and got pregnant not even a week after. I quit my birth control last month but we didn't try so we did this month. :) hopefully I'm still as much of a fertil mertil as before! I do not believe I ovulated last month only because yesterday when my LG SURGE hit a few hours after I had MAJOR OV pain! So we shall see in two weeks!!! I HATE WAITING!!!! :( lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck ttc#2, and welcome. :dust: to you.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies howz it all going? 

hi ttcsecone :hi: welcome to thread

Heather, thank you so much huni. Its strange because mostly im like, 'right lets pick myself up and continue on forwards. Then all of a sudden im bawling again. I've accepted i might be like this for a little while but going to be ttc again soon so will feel better then i think! Thats a great temp jump hun and its so totally possible to O twice in a month. Just go with the flow huni :hugs:

Rach, eeek exciting times, mirolee made me laugh 'put a gps on his sperm' ha ha your in my prayers huni, fx good luck and lotsa :dust:

Mirolee have you a particular plan this month?

afm, well i am waiting for next af now which will prob wont come for a little while so in the meantime i am going to get my mind and body ready again. My plan is 

vitamins, pregnacare again, maca, omega 3,6,9 with evening primrose oil until O then just omega 3 thereafter. coq10 ubiquinol
for him, omega 3, wellman and maca

training 3 times per week, spinning 1 day and swimming the other two with long walks on days inbetween

acupuncture for me and him.

lots of fresh fruit and veg

i was doing all of these before the only thing i will be doing different is the coq10. This is to improve my egg quailty. gosh i hope this works fx


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds like a great plan hun! it happened once laura...it will happen again! have faith! :hugs: 

Counting down the days with you, Rach.... FX!

Mirolee-when exactly is the sa scheduled to be done? just wishing you find some answers or if not, that clomid and iui work for you!

Barb-how are you?

AFM-temp went back down this am...hmm...anyways, we tried to bd this am but dh just couldn't get off. He is sleeping now and we will try again before he leaves for work. I don't want to miss a day of the SMEP! I had a neg opk yesterday and we will see what today brings. Last cycle i got my smiley on today's cd.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Hope your weekends are going well. Just a quick update...DH had over 97 million swimmers yesterday. Had a major temp shift today...went from 97.6 yesterday to 98.20 today. Let the TWW begin!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Omg Rach that is excellent news!!! Very hopefuly for you this cycle! Bring on the bfp! ;)


----------



## babe2ooo

Hi, can I join in please. I'm on 4 maybe 5 dpo so far I have sore boobs and dull pains in the bottom of my stomach.....really hoping.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hi and welcome babe2! :dust:to you and good luck! FX! Keep us posted.


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks Heather, Hoping you get a pos opk soon huni :)

Yey Rach thats awesome!!! hold onto the pos vibes huni when are you allowed to test? :hugs: 

welcome babe2 :hi:

blah, afm, well started bloody spotting again grrrrr just want the damn thing to [email protected] off now!!! Thinking of going for a spa weekend with a girlfriend this sat! Need some serious chill out time!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh hey and we are well past the 2,000 posts mark :happydance:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

this thread won't ever die :) Hope you get past here soon...shouldn't be much longer hun :hugs:

neg opk yesterday, gonna test again in an hour or 2. Having some really bad luck lately. First off, we all got sick (all 4 of us)...then the car has trouble (in garage as we speak), i find a tender spot on my abdomen left of my c-section scar towards my pelvis and push in som and found a lump? maybe hernia? and then hubby hits a dear with the truck this morning and lost a brake line...has to work tonight and no vehicle!!! I need to get pregnant so i can be happy again and lose this bad luck streak!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I don't know why it says hope you get past here soon... i meant laura, tat i hope you get past it soon (the bleeding, the sad emotions, etc.) :hugs: xx


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies!

Rach-- fingers crossed for you!!! Sounds like you're in great shape for a BFP!!! Yay!

Heather-- I hope you can lose that bad luck streak! I'd offer to take it for you if I could!

AFM-- CD9 and even though it's too early, I peed on a stick. BFN of course! Why do I do this every cycle? Lol. Anyway, I'm already planning on the next cycle-- this time with fertility drugs. Yay... So NOT excited about that part. But if it's what we need to make a baby, then so be it!

Welcome to the new ladies! How are things going?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww Barb thanks....i just scheduled an appt with my ob/gyn about that tender spot i found with a lump. Maybe that is why I have not been able to conceive this last year? Hope it's nothing serious! I'm scared, but i can't ignore it. Neg opk again today. Only cd13 so maybe tomorrow. I've been sick most of the cycle so it will probly be delayed. I only have 2 more tests though. Fingers crossed things get better.

Hope you don't need to use fertility drugs barb, but like you said..if you need them then that's what is meant to be. Good luck to you! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, when do you go to your ob/gyn?

Barb, I'm sure I'll be testing too early too. Darn it all. I just can't help it! What meds will you hopefully not have to take next month? :)

Laura, a spa day sounds wonderful. You should do something relaxing like that.

Mirolee, I hope the just-for-fun :sex: is going well. That's one thing I love about the TWW. No pressure. 

AFM-3DPO and I'm already symptom spotting...bother...I KNOW that even if I DO get pregnant this month, it's not possable that there has been any implantation yet, and so it's impossable for me to be having symptoms. :dohh: HOWEVER...I have been peeing like CRAZY. I don't think I'm drinking any extra liquads, but I've been getting up in the middle of the night to pee, which I don't ever do. Also, today, I've been having some mild cramping on my right side...Again, I know it's impossable to have symptoms yet and I've been REALLY good the last few months about not symptom spotting. Damn it...I hate when I get excited about a cycle. It always just ends up w/me crying, being really hateful and drinking too much.


----------



## TTC_second_LO

Any ladies have any suggestions on this???? 
I am ONLY 4DPO... Well since stopping breast feeding DD over a year ago and drying up I could still get a bit of clear liquid from my bb... Well I had a wattery whitish liquid today from my nipples... Like in early pregnancy with DD well not early it was clear until like 6 months pregnant. But I had this thismorning... I knows have no HCG in my system yet unless implantation occurred two days ago which is impossible. So if I am pregnant maybe it is my body sensing the changes??... Any input??? Lol


----------



## HWPG

hey gals, popping in.
not sure what cd it is - early though, 6 or 7. weirdly, my boobs hurt a little today (wth?). tomorrow is OH's SA - i'm VERY nervous and scared. we have not had sex for like a week or more either (although apparently it's ok.... ) and wont tonight. bother. i was hoping to get some, oh well.
ttc, sorry, i dont have any experience with that.... :/


----------



## TTC_second_LO

It's ok, lol I just am trying to figure it out! Haha baby dust for you this cycle!! ;)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

TTC i have no idea! sorry i can't be of more help! xx

Mirolee-hope the sa goes well tomorrow...and YAY for sore boobs! lol Hope it's a good sign for you! FX! xx

Rach-I go friday morning. Don't worry, I will keep you all updated. xx

Hope things are well, Barb and Laura. xx

AFM-neg opk again, cd14 today. I thought i had 2 opk tests left but i couldn't find the 2nd one, so i don't have anymore, unless i order some cheapie ones that arent digital and have them overnighted. Or i could let it go and not bd today but the next 4 nights after and keep temping to confirm O? Save me the money? Yeah, i'll just keep temping to confirm and bding as much as we can. Less stress and maybe it will help get my bfp not knowing when to expect O. robly won't be for another few days anyways since last time i was sick i think it was cd17 before i got a pos opk.


----------



## Snizuitz

Good morning all! I'm CD 10 and another BFN (as expected, but still). I've gotten some acne and little bit sore bbs, but that could just be PMS.

TTC- I don't know about the clear discharge either. Sorry! I'd say it could be a good sign. :)

Mirolee-- Yeah, my hubby's SA was kind of a debacle emotionally. He hated every second of it. The results were good and he's happy now he did it-- just knowing our problem isn't him did a lot for him. But actually going in there and getting friendly with a cup wasn't his fave. Lol! Good luck!!

Rach-- I will hopefully not have to be on Femara. :) Hubby made it pretty clear that Clomid is an absolute last resort since I get so mean on it. Doc agreed that since Femara gave us some results last time I tried it, we could go ahead with that if needed. 

Laura-- enjoy your spa day! That sounds awesome to me right now! Sigh! Guess I'll just have to work instead. Have fun!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies, wow lots going on

TTC, sorry huni wouldnt have a clue? But hope you get some answers

Heather, gosh i hope it all goes well on fri huni. Try not to worry too much as like you said it could be a hernia. I know what you mean as well about the bad luck thing. I always say its like buses, you dont see one for ages then three come along all at once. I hope your luck turns around soon huni you sooooo deserve it :hugs:

Rach, eeeeek i'm really excited for you sweetie, i had twinges each side too :thumbup: cant wait hun, keeping fingers and toes crossed for you x x

Mirolee, i hope that its all good news for your oh sa tomorrow. good luck hun :hugs:

Barb, heard femara has good results so hope all goes well with that if he puts you on it. cd10 is early as well sweetie so dont give up :)

afm, nothing to report really, ever so slightly spotting now bits of brown sorry tmi. Still have a few tiny twinges but feeling pretty much back to normal. Now just need my head to catch up. Only thing is the spa day has been cancelled but were going for some lunch instead. Bit gutted but dh promised he will take me instead maybe may or june? Damn, was really looking forward to a bit of pampering. Guess i'll just have to settle for a few wines and some food instead. 

Hormones must still be whacky so still quite emotional but just wanna say you girls really are the best and really dont know what i would have done without you all :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Ps i am having major issues with my computer. I think some of the things on this site is not compatible with it because its now decided to not let me change my sig. I need to change the damn thing back to ttc 1 again. Stupid, stupid computer!!! Think i will have to invest in a new one!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

aww, Laura...we are ALWAYS here for you and one another. No worries. Sorryyou won't get your spa day, but definately reschedule! :hugs: Glad you're feeling back to normal and that you get get back on track with things. Thanks hun for everything.


----------



## Snizuitz

The witch got me! Bummer. Now just waiting to hear back from the doctor about what I should do next.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

So sorry to hear that Barb! :hugs: Here's to a bfp for you with fertility drugs next cycle! FX!!


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry Barb...Are you doing just meds or are you doing IUI too?


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, girls! I'm feeling OK about it. Still pouting a little, but I wasn't fully expecting it to be this month.

Rach- I don't know if the doc will want us to do IUI. You've done that, right? Anything I should know going in (just in case Doc suggests it)?

How are you all doing/feeling this fine March day?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yay! pos opk today! haven't really bd since sunday night, cuz hubbys been sick so we better get at it tonight and tomorrow!


----------



## HWPG

barb, boo, sorry about af, but at least you seem even-keeled about it. rach, update?
heather, woohoo! glad you caught it!


----------



## Snizuitz

Congrats, Heather! yay!

So, Doc's office called me and they actually want me to go back on Clomid. UGH! Clomid was the WORST. Hubby is not a happy camper and had me call my regular gyno to see if she'd put me on Femara instead. He was like, "Can't we please try Femara first? I thought you were going to divorce me when you were on the Clomid."

I explained to the girl who called that we had told all this to the Doc before and asked her to double check that we're supposed to do Clomid. Because SERIOUSLY. It was bad. The Doc's out, so it's up to the nurse practitioner. I hope she has the power to override for Hubby's sake.

Wish us luck!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Praying she gives you Femara instead! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

That stinks about the clomid. Hopefully they'll change that for you. With the IUI's, just expect to go to the FS at least 3 times (probably more) a cycle. It's not as bad as IVF, but still, if you work, it's kind of a pain. Oh and you'll get REAL friendly with an ultrasound rod...REEEEEEAL friendly. :winkwink:

Mirolee, when does OH get his results back?

Yey for a POS OPK!!! Sounds like DH has had plenty of time to let his :spermy: build back up. Happy bding. :)

AFM, 5DP & nothing exciting. Still peeing a lot and today someone told me I was glowing...that MAY or may not have something to do with the fact that I went tanning :blush:...but hey, I'll take what I can get!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

:rofl: lol rach you crack me up girl, i love it. Nothing wrong with a healthy tan though eh ;) 

Barb, i'm sorry huni i really do hope they put you on femera, nothing worse than when emotions run wild and we put our loved ones in hell. I totally feel for my hubbs sometimes, he really does take alot of flak off me :( good luck huni, keeping the fx for ya 

Heather, woooooooo hoooooooo :dance: great news on the opk. Hope your man is ok to get jiggy with it. Have fun huni :thumbup:

Hey mirolee, any update on your oh sa? Fx its all good for ya sweetie :hugs:

afm, well i have interview tomorrow. been sat here all day going over interview questions. Feel a bit guilty though as bit my dh head off when he tried to give me advice on one of the questions. Think hormones are still at play here :blush: Really hope i get the job though, i'm going stir crazy being at home with too much time to think. 

Anyway, what's everyones plans for the weekend?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks Laura and I hope you get the job. I think it would really help you get your mind of things and HEY, it might actually help you conceive again! Good luck to you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

Hey gals, got the results from OH's results, and FYI, bragging about to happen:
motility: 62% (want >50%)
morphology: 8% (want >4%)
concentration: 61 mil/mL (want >20)
total: 305 mil (want >40)
# of motil: 189 mil (want >15)
tail and head defects: 0%
Over the moon :)


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee, that is awesome news!! Woo hoo for strong swimmers!!!! :)

AFM, the Doc called back and said that we could do the Femara rather than Clomid. YAY! Hubby was so happy. I start that tomorrow. As I recall, my side effects on Femara were forgetfulness and feeling tired. No biggie! I'm always tired anyway! Lol.


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, good luck with the interview! What kind of job are you applying for?

Whoop whoop on those results!!! That's awesome Mirolee!!! It's nice to get some answers.

Glad to hear their letting you take the femara Barb. How many days are you supposed to take it?

Hey girlies, you should look up the song "Praise You In This Storm" by Casting Crowns. It gives me strength when I need it and I know of a lot of women who've been through a miscarriage who find it helpful also.


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach--That's a great song! Thanks for sharing! Music has really been huge for me while trying to get pregnant - particularly Christian music. Especially since my moods are so susceptible to change and this can be such a difficult process! Today for some reason I have Francesca Battistelli's "Strangely Dim" going through my head. It's a happy one. :)

Along those lines, I'm feeling so blessed today! I had a "baseline" ultrasound (looked good) and talked with the RE's business office about costs. She said that for this phase, since we're not doing IUI, my insurance should still cover it based on how they code everything. What a relief! And, on top of that, she waived my co-pay for today since I didn't see a doctor or RN. We'll see what my insurance has to say about that, but it was a nice little plus!

I don't know how the weather is for you gals, but out here in Arizona it is absolutely GORGEOUS! I'll send some sunshine your way if you're in a cloudy place. :cool: ;)


----------



## Brayr08

That's awesome Barb! I have Blue Cross Blue Shield for insurance and they basically cover everything except the IUI and the sperm wash. I still have to pay a copay on some things, but it's a lot better than having to pay full price!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Mirolee-that is great news, so glad everything went well! Now on to the next step! Getting there, girl...one step closer to a bfp!

Barb-So happy they are letting you do Femara instead. FX for you it works this time!

AFM-cd17,i had to wake up a half hour earlier than yesterday when i temped to get a shower and get ready for my appt. My temp went up .2 degrees, so i don't know if i would consider that O, but i heard or read for every half hour earlier you wake, to add .1 degree...so i guess all i can do is see what it is tomorrow, but just curious if I did O yesterday or i am today. Hopefully we still have time in case and get to bd tonight one last time? 

As for the appt....it wasn't a hernia, it's pretty superficial (close to the skin) and really all they did was recommend me to see a general surgeon and see if they want to remove it or just watch it. It measured 1cm.


----------



## Brayr08

DH has these hard spots under his skin all over his torso and his doc said they were just fatty tumors. Which are harmless. His get sore on occasion, but usually don't bother him. The doc told him they could remove them if he wanted, but there was a good chance they would just grow back. Wondering if it's something similar?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

possibly Rach---thanks for the info. Now that I now they are right under the skin. They probly are just harmless. Makes me feel better.


----------



## TTC_second_LO

HELP!!! 7 DPO AND CERVIX IS SHOW??? Help??? Lol CM is abundant and creaky colored. I feel very wet on the inside and everything is soft and plump.???


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hard to say TTC, could be a good sign or could go the other way...the cervix changes throughout the day. It is not a reliable source to confirm pregnancy. No worries...just wait a few more days and test with an hpt. Good luck to you.


----------



## laustiredttc

wooo hoooo some great news on here ladies.

mirolee, thats awesome huni, congrats :thumbup:

Barb, i'm really happy that they decided to put you on fermera i hope that it works for you guys, keeping fx for you

Heather, i'm glad that its nothing to be worried about. At least now you can relax. Maybe take some time to think about what you want to do but i wouldnt worry now that they said its nothing serious :hugs:

Hey Rach, how are you feeling huni? The job is an occupational therapy assistant

Afm, well the inetrview went really well so i'm hoping to hear back mon? will keep you updated ladies on what happens. Its crazy but i think i'm O today. I'm not going to bd though as i want to wait for the next cycle. Just to let my body reset :shrug: Feeling emotionally better now and more normal i guess, whatever that is?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Laura-You really don't have to wait since it happened so early. But it is your choice and whatever you are comfortable with. That job sounds great and I hope you get it! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Girls, I am ich'n to POAS SOOO BAD!!! Thankfully I don't have any right now. I'll be 10DPO on Tuesday & I can't wait any longer than that. :) 
Hope you're all having a good weekend. Im anxious for it to start warming up. It's supposed to be in the 30's & snowy & rainy all week. Yuck!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Best of luck to you girl....only 2 more days!!! How exciting!! Are you feeling any different? FX for you!

AFM-OMG I have the worst UTI right now. Peliv pain/pressure, blood in urine (sorry tmi)...hope this doesn't screw anything up for egg implanting, etc. I'm gonna say Iam out already!


----------



## HWPG

Oh heather, I am SO sorry. I've had many UTIs in my past, and I actually keep antibiotics in my house for that reason. Blech.
Rach. Can't wait to hear!
Afm, waiting to ov. CP seems to be raising, except not doing opks so just going to do every other day. :) feeling actually pretty good right now.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds like a good plan, Mirolee. I've had a uti or 2 before but never this bad. Man they suck... i really hope it doesn't mess up my body and affect achieving pregnancy. I'm going to google bfp's with uti, lol.


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh, Heather! I'm so sorry. I HATE UTI's!

Rach-- I realized I didn't answer your question. I'm taking Femara CD3-7. So far so good! I have been tired and foggy-brained as expected. I am feeling some joint pain which I don't remember last time. I read it can be a side effect.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm sorry to hear that Heather. Were you able to find any success stories of ppl with UTI's?

Barb, do they do an ultra sound at the end of the 7 days or do you just start taking OPK's and go from there?

AFM, just feeling really down and pesamistic. I'm going to test tomorrow at 10DPO, but am wholey expecting it to be negative and to continue to be negative. I'm just mentally preparing myself for the let down and having to move on to IVF. Sorry to be such a downer ladies. Hope all of you are having a good day.

Oh and Mirolee :cake:HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!! :cake:


----------



## HWPG

stay strong rach.


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach-- I totally get it; I'm sure we all do! Sometimes it just feels like a no. But, there's still hope. There are all those stories where women were convinced it wasn't this month, but it turned out to be. Anyway, it's not over until the witch gets ya. ;)

Yes, we are doing ultrasounds. They did a baseline U/S last Friday to check for cysts and we're doing another this coming Friday (CD10) to see how the eggs are developing. I'll also get a trigger shot to make sure the eggs release and I'll be on progesterone cream (ick!). I actually like doing U/S and trigger shots-- takes the stress and guess work out of figuring out when I ovulated!

I think we'll do Femara for a few months and then move on to IVF in the summer if we're not pregnant by then. I really hope this works for us-- IVF terrifies me! All those shots and hormones? Ugh. But I'll do it if I have to. And then I'll never let my kid(s) forget how hard I worked to get them here. Mwahaha!


----------



## Brayr08

Barb, I agree! I hated the months when I wasn't being observed and had to guess when I ovulated. 

So, I tested this morning and I saw a *VERY* faint line. So, it's either left overs from my trigger shot, an evap line or the start of my BFP. Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. I'll test again tomorrow to see if it gets darker or dissappears. I know I should probably wait until Thursday, but yea, there is no way that's going to happen. :)


----------



## laustiredttc

oh heather i'm sorry huni uti are really a bitc* hope you feel better soon huni. Did you find anything on google and bfp?

Rach, i know its super hard but try to stay as positive as possible, alot of women who wholly felt out went on to get their bfp. Like barb said your not out until the :witch: shows. :hugs:

Barb, i'm terrified of doing ivf as well hun but if it means being able to hold my baby in my arms then i would march into a clinic tomorrow if i could. I hope the fermera works and you dont get any more side effects gl hun

Mirolee, its great your chilling out with this cycle and bding every other day. Sometimes its nice just to relax and enjoy things more

afm, well great news as i got the job. Got a call yesterday. Just waiting for them to sort documents and get references etc... then i will have to go on an induction week but i cant wait to get started. Also just waiting for first period to come and then we will be jumping on the ttc wagon again. Really hope that it happens quick this time, if not got ivf end of summer. :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

oh. my. god. rachael. i cant say how much i am hoping, wishing, and praying for you!


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks Mirolee! I am trying REALLY hard not to get too excited, but it's really hard not to.


----------



## Snizuitz

Yay! Rach-- I'm so excited for you!!! I'll add my prayers for you!

AFM, I'm glad today's my last day of Femara for this cycle. It hasn't been bad, but I have gotten a little cotton-brained - like I'm waking up from a really deep sleep and can't quite shake it. But it could be worse, so I'm happy. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks Barb! I need all the prayer I can get! lol

That's strange that it affects you that way. I always had side effects from clomid, but never from my other meds.


----------



## HWPG

femara or clomid: which should i go on if need be for next cycle? they work the same, correct?


----------



## Brayr08

The only thing with clomid is that, again, it can screw with your emotions and it can dry up your CM. I think you have to be taking it for a while though for it to dry you up. The femera is probably more expensive. I know a month of clomid was less than $20.00 where as my other meds were $80.00 a month.


----------



## Snizuitz

Yes, I second what Rach said about Clomid. Femara is VERY expensive, so call around. I get mine from an apothecary (Avella) that mixes it themselves and it's only $12/mo. It was worth the research on that one! I think it was Walgreen's that wanted to charge over $100 for it. Lol-- yeah, right!

For me, Clomid was pretty much a nightmare. I've always reacted badly to birth control pills, so it's clear that I'm sensitive to hormones. The biggest side effect for me was total emotional unpredictability. I also got a bit paranoid and accused Hubby of some random and hurtful things. It was a disaster for us. (And, yes, this was on the lowest dose.)

Clomid also can thin out your uterine lining. It didn't for me, but I've read some women have that issue. As far as drying you out, I think they both can, but I was much drier on Clomid.

Femara doesn't cause the same hormonal response because it is actually an aromatase inhibitor, meaning it blocks production of estrogen. This makes your body go into overdrive to stimulate follicles. Clomid fools the brain into thinking it's not making estrogen (although it is) and it reacts the same way.

Finally, Femara's half life is really short. It's out of your system after about a day. Clomid's half life is much longer, so side effects can last several days after stopping taking it.


----------



## HWPG

thanks! i'll see what RE says and go from there.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Wow, lots to catch up on!

Rach-Oh my goodness....finally, could it be!? You know you can count on my prayers to help darken that line! ;) Can't wait til tomorrow to hear some good news, but don't fret if it don't darken yet tomorrow, hcg rises or doubles every 2 days. 

Mirolee-Hope bding is going well. When are you to O?

Laura-YAY! So happy you got the job! Hoping your next af comes asap so you can get back on the wagon! ;)

Barb-hope things are going well! Glad its your last day for the medicine. Hope it works for you!!

AFM-FF gave me crosshairs today so, I am officially 3dpo. Glad that is over with. I seriously just feel out from the uti and dh being sick. We maybe have 2 times that could've worked for conceiving. I guess we will see.Maybe it's good everything happened this way so I won't be so hopefuly and stressed thinking that I have a GREAT chance of being preggo. I'm telling myself I'm not until it's time to test. Please wish me luck and cross your fingers. xx 

Yes I believe I found a few threads or stories that women got uti's in the 2ww and got bfp's, so I guess it won't affect anything....


----------



## Snizuitz

Heather-- there are prayers enough for us all, so I'll send you some of mine, too! I don't think the UTI on its own is enough to keep you out this month and if you had two good chances at baby-making then you're definitely in the running! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I think I maybe jumped the gun. 11DPO, and now the test is completely blank. I'm just really low today. I know it's still early, but it still sucks.


----------



## HWPG

i'm still holding out for you rach!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

oh, Rach I'm sorry. Hopefully it's still early....I'm holding out for you too! :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks girls. I appreciate the support. AF is due Saturday, so if I get a BFN that day, I think I'm going to drink a whole bottle of wine. :)

BTW Mirolee, I LOVE your new pic.


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh rach i'm really sorry huni, but its certainly not over yet. Your in my prayers as each of you are. Just dont count yourself out yet sweetie, the witch might stay away fx

Heather, i hope your uti is going and your feeling better! Guess its tww time for you now good luck hun :hugs:

Barb, glad the med part is over, it doesnt sound te best but from what you said if i was to do it i would rather go with the fermera as well! Sending you lots of pos vibes and gl hun

Mirolee thats a lovely picture, in fact you all have lovely pics, i wouldnt have a clue how to download one. I'm awful with computers as you all have prob figured out lol. 

Nothing to report here except i think i am O'ing right now. Its killing me not to do anything but i really feel as though i want to wait for the next cycle. I want to know my af and everything is back to normal plus still bit emotional from last time. Actually i am just going to do what i did previous to getting my last bfp and chill out and concentrate on this new job. Got my parents coming down with brother and his partner next weekend so more distractions lol.

Also concentrating on getting the house done up, what does everyone think about duck egg blue cream and brown for living room? I have had a look on a few room designs but i'm not 100% sure yet?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's the colors I have in my bathroom!!! I love it! Go for it!

PS...Glad you have some distractions. I'm excited for you to try again next cycle. Well, not try, but ntnp like how it happened last time ;) Best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Thanks mama, how you feeling now? 

Think i will still use some cheap opk's to see when i might O but really they never even worked last time properly so will just go with the flow i think! 

Well just off to cook the tea before dh gets home, blehh, when i start work he can bloody well chip in and with the cleaning and washing to mwa ha ha :devil: its only fair right ladies?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm ok, feeling normal and better with uti. Just living life day by day, not expecting anything. Trying to be relaxed and not stressed. :)


----------



## TTC_second_LO

Got a faint BFP yesterday!! It's still faint but darker today!!! :) <3


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That's great TTC-very happy for you. This thread seems to be good luck for everyone but most of us. Send some of that bfp dust our way, please!


----------



## TTC_second_LO

On its way!!!! *DUST DUST DUST DUST AND MORE DUST* <3


----------



## Snizuitz

:happydance: That's awesome TTC!!! Darker is better! Yay!!! That's what we like to hear. :happydance:


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Took another test today at 13DPO and BFN...boo!!! BUT, I called my FS today basically asking if they wanted me to come in for my CD1-3 ultrasound or to just skip it since I have my consult on Thursday. She told me it was up to me, but that the doc wants me to do a hybrid of follistum and femara on the next cycle...which means...THEY AREN'T GOING TO MAKE ME DO IVF NEXT!!! :happydance: WHOOHOO!!! :happydance: IVF is like one of the scariest things in the world to me (basically just b/c of the price tag) so to know it's still not something I have to deal with is SUCH a relief!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rach-I'm sorry you got another bfn... and that is great you don't have to deal with IVF just yet. I pray this works for you this time! Have you done this combo before? Or is it something new for you? You have always been taking clomid correct? Big prayers to you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Brayr08

I have done clomid 5 times, but have recently just been using follistum. The femara will be completely new to me. 

Question Heather, did you notice if the fertileCM made you produce more cm? I NEVER have ANY of the fertile cm, so I thought about giving something like that a try.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes i did...i didn't notice any egg white, but it definately made it more wet around O time. To prove it, usually I only use preseed to help and hubby can get off fine.... this time with the fertile cm, to be on the safe side I still used a little preseed, but it was too much and slippery than usual. Hubby could not get off. I don't think it was because he was sick or the medicine he was taking. I just think there was too much. So another night we tried, i didn't use anything to help. It was still very wet, so compared to normal I did notice a difference. Good luck to you using it! You should try it!! Hope the femara, being something totally new, helps you this time!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Plus it helps build a great uterine lining for the possible implantation of an egg! Usually my af isn't too heavy, so i don't think i have been producing a great lining either. Hopefully this fertilecm helped me in more than one way!


----------



## Brayr08

Good! I will definetly pick some up. Did you get it at a place like Walgreens? What DPO are you now?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I got it from early-pregnancy-tests.com I am 6dpo today. I started taking the fertilecm when i got it in the mail on cd3.


----------



## Snizuitz

I'm sorry about the test, Rach, but YAY for no IVF!! I'm like you-- the whole thing is overwhelming. I'm loving Femara; hopefully you will too.

AFM, went in for mid-cycle ultrasound and I have a good follicle on the left side. That's right where we want it! I trigger on Sunday (have to give the shot to myself--eek!) then we BD Sunday and again 36 hours later. Very specific, these doctors. I'll have another doc visit a week from Tuesday for blood work and then again the week after that to check for pregnancy. I'm exhausted just thinking about it!

Anyway, hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds promising Barb!! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls how's everyone doing?

Mirolee, do you think you've O'ed yet?

Laura, when do you think you'll start your new job?

Heather, when are you planning on testing? 

AFM, tested today, 14DPO and it was a :bfn:. So, I'm not testing again. I'll stop taking my meds that hold off my period Monday so that I can do my consult and my ultrasound on the same day. I'm anxious to start this new combo (little embarresed to admitt that I thought femara was an injection, not a pill :blush:). I am somewhat nervous as I haven't really found a whole lot online about ppl with this combo. I am resolving myself to ask my doc why he thinks this hasn't worked yet(I usually chicken out). I think having hubs there will give me some back bone. It's just frustrating to not know what's wrong.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sorry Rach... :hugs: I plan on testing probably Tuesday at the earliest. But I may wait a little longer. We will see how my temps are and how i'm feeling. Thanks :)


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies

congrats ttc h&h 9 months

Rach, sorry about the bfn hun, but the combo sounds promising. When will you be starting that? fx it works huni, i'm scared about ivf too but i'm more concerned with the needles and all the meds etc... but i seriously would consider being prodded with a cattle rod if it meant getting and keeping my bfp. Things we have to do eh :hugs:

Hey heather, glad your feeling better huni, hope tuesday is a lucky day huni. Oh the colours look lovely in my living room went shopping for a whole load of stuff yesterday. Just bought some garden furniture as well but its still snowing here and really we should be seeing some signs of spring by now :(

Barb, :happydance: great news about the follicle. Sounds like you have alot going on but were right there behind you sweetie.

Hey mirolee how are things hun?

afm, well really not sure what is going on with my body right now. Got a load of ewcm this morning and i NEVER seem to get this. Thought i had already O though? Its making me think should i just bd with dh and see what happens? But then i think well i have to do an mva course soon and if i do get a bfp this could really mess that up as if i was preg there bis no way i would be able to do it as its a course in using restraint etc... arrrrrgh, dont know what to do?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

if it's meant to be, it will happen. Just do the NTNP thing... :) :hugs:

I had a few short spells of nausea yesterday!! No one else was sick, so I'm assuming it wasn't from food. FX it's good sign for me! I am 8dpo today!


----------



## HWPG

Hey ladies!
I'm about cd 19 or so. I've had spotting the last few days during my bathroom trips, and it's really messing with my brain. I do not think I've ovulated yet, as I have not had symptoms, so maybe I am gearing up...? I had a temp spike yesterday, but chocking that up to poor sleep. Sigh, I dunno. I want to feel normal in my body, not frustrated all the time! Going to dr on wednesday and getting clomid. Dang it!
Sounds like you gals all have promising things happening. I'm so curious to see what the next couple weeks hold for you all!


----------



## laustiredttc

hey heather yeah we dtd but it was more fun than anything which was a nice respite from hey hunni, quick, bedroom NOW!!!!! lol. Anyway i hope that the sickness is a really good sign, keeping fx crossed for you and sending prayers your way :hugs:

Ah bless, mirolee i'm sure its nothing to worry about. Just keep taking your temps hun and see if it continues to climb. I have had bleeding with O before so it might just be that as the egg has burst out of your follicle it has caused a small bleed. Good luck sweetie fx

Got the family coming down for easter weekend. Really looking forward to it as i havent saw my mum since xmas. Also got another acupuncture app thurs so really looking forward to that. 

How are things Rach and Barb?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I am kinda super bummed today....don't know why my temp took a big plunge, .3 degrees anyway...i am only 9 so jeez i am not expecting af til at least Friday!!! That would put me at my usual/average lp of 12 days. Maybe it's a good sign? Maybe not? I am just not feeling it at all from my temps this cycle. Another bust I suppose. Oh, well...wasn't thinking this cycle would work anyways from my uti and dh being sick.


----------



## HWPG

loads of women have temp dips at 9dpo, both with positive and negative results. you're still in it, Mama, you got 4 more days at least!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i thought implantation wasn't that big of a dip? I suppose if my temp goes back up to where it was maybe tomorrow morning it could be possible? I guess a few more days will tell. I am not testing tomorrow. I think i'll just wait til Friday when I'm due.


----------



## laustiredttc

fx for temp rise heather, gl


----------



## Snizuitz

Heather- I agree with the other ladies. Temps can drop for any number of reasons. You're not out!! Good luck!

Mirolee- Sounds promising to me! Can't wait to hear what happens.

AFM- I'm feeling really optimistic about our thread this month. Maybe it's the Ovidrel talking, but things seem promising around here lately!

So, I took my shot on Sunday-- first time I've ever had to give myself a shot so I was super scared! But, honestly-- I didn't feel a thing. Seriously-- not a thing. I was sitting there looking at this needle going into my stomach and thinking, "Really? Is it in at all?" So, that was good.

Hubby was WAY weirded out by the scheduled BD, but we got through it. It definitely takes the romance out of it, but we tried to make it as natural as possible. We'll see how Tuesday morning goes. It's gonna be very early that day-- 6am. But I wanted to catch a time that wouldn't make me impossibly late to work.

Today, like I said, I'm feeling pretty optimistic. Is must show because my coworker just asked me, "Did you go somewhere over the weekend? You just look... Wait-- you're not pregnant are you? You're glowing!" I WISH! At best it's the HCG from the shot... Oh well!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hoping everything works out this month/cycle for us all.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

HOLY COW! It must've been a implantation dip yesterday cuz it went higher than all my previous LP temps this cycle! I'm getting excited even though i don't want to be! I was or am totally expecting a bfn when it's time to test and trying to stop getting my hopes up like i usually do. I don't know why I did, but I tested with a ic this morning. There is another line, but it's super faint and probly an evap. If I implanted yesterday i shouldn't have anything today or tomorrow. So, I am not testing again until Thursday or Friday or Saturday at the latest. Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## HWPG

wow, heather, look at that jump! fx!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i know, right!? :D how are things with you?


----------



## HWPG

i'm ok, mostly angry. i'm angry and bitter a lot. but i have my RE appointment tomorrow, and i hope that gets me one more step towards having a baby, and being a little less angry and resentful. (what a pleasant post, no?) sorry for the grouchy mood, but sometimes i get angry not just for me, but for everyone i know having a hard time ttc, and angry at everyone who got pregnant easily and had an easy pregnancy. sometimes, life is just not fair. and it's hard to be cheery and positive and optimistic all the time. sorry ladies.


----------



## laustiredttc

eeeeek heather, could this be it? oh gosh i really really really hope so huni major fx crossed for you and lots of :dust:

Mirolee, its ok to be angry huni, esp when there are women out there who dont give a shi* at all and drink and smoke and hit their children etc.... But know that it WILL happen for you, just keep moving forwards and taking each step at a time. Good luck at your re app

Barb, i'm feeling your positivity hun, Glad the shot was ok and who knows that GLOW could be for real this month fx

Howz things Rach?

Afm, well not much really, not sure when or if af will turn up. Only dtd once this week but was sure it was around O. If i get af thats cool and if i get bfp then i am going to be crapping myself with nerves, worry etc.... But i just have this thing now where i think, 'what will be, will be'. Its in gods hands and i just hope he is gracious enough to grant us with another miracle soon fx

Sending all you great girls lots of love and :dust:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Great positive thinking Laura! :hugs: Things will work out the way they are suppose to.

Mirolee-it's ok, don't worry about it! I hope all goes well with your appt. Keep us posted!

How are you Rach and Barb?


----------



## Snizuitz

Heather!! Fingers crossed, girl!!! That chart looks great! Yay!

Mirolee-- We're here for you and totally get it! It will all turn out in the end. This whole process can be SO difficult and frustrating. Hang in there!

Laura-- I totally believe that you can be blessed with two miracles in a row! It's crazy what our bodies are capable of.

AFM, we BD'd this morning again and it was THE WORST. *TMI WARNING!* It's been a long time since we've had such an awkward time of it. DH was really not in the mood, then I hurt my knee mid-BD and that made him worry about me. So we had to work really hard to get ourselves back in the moment, but it turned out I had too much CM and so it wasn't fun for him. Seirously-- like a puddle down there! It was crazy! :haha:

I don't think I've ever had to try so hard to keep him interested. If it weren't a doctor-mandated BD, I think he would have given up. Afterwards, I could tell it was really just not emotionally satisfying for him. Kind of bummed me out. But, we did it, so we don't have to worry about missing that eggo for lack of BD'ing.


----------



## HWPG

omg, barb, totally understand. i've def been there before! it's been nice this cycle 'cause we're just doing every other day (although i'd be willing to get a little more in) but yes, def been naked and ready for it, and it all goes downhill. it's not "haha" funny, but it is "ttc" funny. oh what we do!


----------



## Brayr08

Heather that was a HUGE temp jump! Oh! I hope this is it for you! Are you still planning on holding out testing? If you do, you're waaay stronger than I am.
Mirolee, I am totally feeling ya girl! I'm writing a short essay on my TTC journey for a chance to win up to $1,000.00 towards medical expenses at my FS, &, I'm not gonna lie, it's not a happy essay. It's pretty depressing & angry. I keep telling myself I should probably tone it down a bit, but yea, that's probably not going to happen.
What a great attitude Laura! Wish I could've that upbeat.
AFM, Well, it's looking like I get to just sit this cycle out. Boo!!! I have a cyst on my left ovary that is 30mm, which is humongous. I keep trying to tell myself that i dont care & that it will be nice to take a break from all the appointments & all the driving, but I'm having a REAL hard time convincing myself of that. What's even MORE awesome (I just realized this...) a week from Saturday is my "Oops! We got pregnant on accident!" SIL's babyshower & I was all excited b/c it wasn't going to fall on the day I was supposed to start my period (which is normally my luck when it comes to those types of things) but now it will be just as depressing b/c there's like no chance of me getting pregnant this cycle at all! FML...


----------



## HWPG

oh rach, blech, yick, boo. 30mm is HUGE, whoa. i'm glad your dr is not having you do anything this month, even though it sucks, because that is really big and you do not want that sucker bursting. and you are a better and stronger woman than i; i dont go to showers anymroe, and i get a lot of grief for it, but too bad. i cant deal.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh Rach huni, i know its really hard times right now, its horrible and we think to ourselves just what did we do in a previous life to derserve such shi*? But i really do feel that it will happen one way or another for us huni, we have to believe in that :hugs: I really hope you win the comp and get the money, that would be great!

Heather, yes when will you be testing?

Barb, totally get it hun, been there quite a few times with the oh. So much so that now when it happens it doesnt even affect him anymore. We have just had sooooo many of those awkward moments. :( Its all part and parcel of this ttc pain in the arse journey. I miss the days when we first started ttc and everything was exciting. Although i would NEVER want to go through it from the start again. Ok i'm just confusing myself now lol :dohh:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Rach Iam sorry and feel so bad you have to sit this one out. I know how hard it is for you. I just can't seem to skip any month trying because it would make me think "what if" or just upset me that we didn't even give it a chance to try...BUT you have a good reason! That is a big cyst! I hope all goes well and once it gets removed, you can go all for it and you'll be feeling better. :hugs: xx

Well, my temp went down again today....feeling bummed :( I was so excited yesterday with that nice jump and looking like an implantation dip which I read can increase your probability of bfp....but today i feel awful and like af will be coming in a few days. I am expecting her on Friday and I was going to test Friday am before I take my daughter to go get ear tube surgery again early in the am. Unless my temp goes back up tomorrow, i'm saying i'm out. My bbs aren't hurting like they did i remember last time I was preggo which is also making me feel out. I suppose maybe having to get out of bed 2 times close to having to temp didn't help the accuracy maybe getting up in the cold? I thought it would make your temp higher though. The first time was just to let the catout of my bedroom and 2nd was to wip dd's butt cuz she woke up to pee and had to put socks on her (insisting) and tuck her back in bed and this was at 5:00. I temp at 5:30.


----------



## HWPG

hey heather, i had the tube surgery also - it's so helpful! not sure if your drs office offers this service, but i also had custom earplugs made. it helps with swimming and flying (the pressure). not sure about the temp - as with all things, only time will tell. boo.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i am not sue if the do or not....this is her 2nd tube surgery. I just buy these kids size ear plugs. I use them when she gets a bath and swimming. Thanks for the ino girl. I'm hanging onto hope that the temp goes up tomorrow and i ge 2 distinct pink lines friday am.


----------



## Snizuitz

I'm hoping your temp goes up again, Heather! You're still not out yet!

Rach- I'm sorry you won't be trying this month, but, yeah... your health comes first.

Thanks, everyone, for your understanding! I love coming to this thread every day and hearing how you're all doing. It's so great to have this wonderful group of women who totally get it!

I'm now 1DPO (3 days past trigger) and counting down the days until I can test. I know the shot takes at least 12 days to get out of my system, so it'll be a while!


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh-- and I forgot to mention: Side effects of the shot are really hitting me hard! I'm so out of it, I wore two different shoes to work today. And not even similar, but different color. No, two totally different kinds of shoes. One sandal and one Mary Jane. I didn't even notice until I walked into the building! :rofl:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

:rofl: oh my lord Barb!!!! That is hilarious! oh jeez...what did you tell your coworkers the reason or didn't they say anything?


----------



## HWPG

omg, two different shoes? werent you walking lopsided? that is awesomely funny!


----------



## laustiredttc

oh bless barb, whilst that is not good for you i have to admit :rofl: very very funny. Gosh, i hope your feeling bit better from it, no going to work in your husbands undies? bless ya, honestly things we have to do eh girl :hugs:

Heather dont worry huni, when i got my bfp my temps went up and down and then towards the end like 12dpo onwards they started to climb higher. your not out yet hun.

Afm, well i dont think anything will result from the one time we dtd but i'm just wondering now when i will get af? I HATE waiting :(


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

temp back down to coverline...realllllly feeling out now. *sigh* I kinda expected not to get a bfp this cycle since dh was sick and not really feeling it when it was time to bd....and then me getting my uti the start of the 2ww. I think I am going to take a break from bnb. I'm going to try to stop temping again and maybe not using any opks. I am just going to do the same thing I did last time got preggo and just use preseed. Don't think dh's timing will be great for bding but we will make it work.


----------



## HWPG

hi gals! went and saw RE yesterday - to sum up, he said we have unexplained infertility, i have PCOS, his SA is amazing, and he wants me to do clomid and an HSG next cycle. so now i'm waiting - waiting for ovulation (or not), waiting for cd1, waiting for clomid., laus, i also hate fucking waiting. i feel like it's all i do nowadays.


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee--That's good that you've got a plan. Are you doing the HSG this cycle and then starting Clomid after? That's good news that the SA was great-- very positive news!!

Heather-- I'm sorry about your temps. It SO sucks to feel like you're out. But you're not! Not until that evil AF shows up. Good luck!!

AFM-- no one noticed the shoes until I pointed it out to the lady who works in the cafeteria. She got a kick out of it and asked me this morning, "Got your shoes on?" Lol. Luckily for me, I had brought my sneakers to do a bit of walking at lunch. I changed into those ASAP and stayed in them all day. It was wonderful!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!

Heather, I'm sorry about the temp drop. Totally sucks. I hope if you're out that doing what you used to will work better for you. :hugs:

Mirolee, I think unexplained infertillity is terrible. Hopefully the HSG and/or the clomid will do the trick for you and it won't matter anymore. When you get to my point (I pray none of you get to my point) you just want to know WHY?! If we're both fertile, WHY ISN'T IT WORKING?!?! :brat:

Barb, that's hilarious about the shoes. If it makes you feel any better, I was wearing a flippy skirt yesterday and decided to walk down the street for lunch. On my way back (on a very busy street mind you) my skirt flipped up. Thankfully I was wearing a coat that at least covered my crotch so no one saw my undies, but still...:blush:

AFM, going back up to the FS today to have a consult w/my doc. I'm hoping to get some answers and see what direction we're heading (even though I already know). Will update you girls later. Hopefully I'll have some positive news.


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach-- thanks for the commiseration! Lol. One time, I left the house, got in my car, started it up and realized I had forgotten to put on my skirt! Luckily I was wearing a slip. Lol! Where is my brain sometimes?! I think I'm like an absent-minded professor-- I know a lot about a few things, but my common sense is lacking at times.

Oh, and good luck at the FS, Rach. I am right behind you on the path to IVF and it is pretty scary. Sometimes we just need to sacrifice everything-- including our patience, fear, etc.-- for God to bless us. And, boy, will he! I really believe that. :hugs:

And to us all-- :dust:


----------



## Brayr08

So here is a summery of what the FS had to say:

Hubs is fine, I'm fine. Doc wouldn't be surprised if we were to get pregnant on our own. He made comments about how he couldn't believe we haven't given up on him after all this time. He basically said that we could continute to do IUI, but there isn't much point. (Not his exact words, but what he was implying) He thought b/c of my age, hubs sperm and my health we would have over a 55% chance of concieving. Still a little low for my likings, especially since we're only going to be able to do this once. They're going to do an analysis on DH sperm from the last two times we did IUI to see what his morphology or motility rate is. I can't remember. What ever it is, it was still in the normal range last time, just a percentage lower than they like. So, DH is going to talk w/his grandfather this weekend to see about helping us fund IVF. I'm also going to call the billing department to see what insurance will and won't cover and have a better idea of what we'll actually have to pay. So, as long as DH grandpa is willing to help...IVF...*HERE WE COME*! :dohh:


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach- I'm so sorry! I hope gramps comes through so the money will be handled! We're going to have to do a payment plan if we end up doing IVF. I've already talked to the clinic's financial people about it-- doesn't hurt to be prepared!

I think 55% is actually great odds! Isn't it something like a 15-25% chance each month for a "normal" couple of "average" age trying naturally? So, 55% is significantly better! 

I think my RE said we have a 30% chance doing IVF and she said that was such a good chance that she would not transfer more embryos than we're willing to raise-- meaning that since we're good with twins, but hesitant about triplets, she'll only transfer up to two embryos.

Praying for you!


----------



## HWPG

rach, i know it sounds odd to say "great news", but i'm glad to hear your dr is so optimistic, and it kinda sounds like you are too. i have HUGE hopes for you (not that you need another person to say that) but i've always got you in the back of my mind.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hello gals. i got af yesterday. So looking forward to O this cycle and i'll be damned if it don't work this time! lol

rach-whatever you decide, I pray it happens and especially if your choosing ivf soon. EEk i'm excited to even think about that!

mirolee-hang in there hun. hopefully your one of those woman with unexplained infertility that end up just getting pregnant shockingly and magically natural. :) Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Snizuitz

So, how is everyone doing? Hanging in there?

I'm 6 DPO and just wishing there was a telltale and immediate sign if I was pregnant. Like a birthmark that turns green upon conception or something. This might be my worst TWW yet. I have 8 more days until the RE is going to do a blood test, but I'll honestly probably cave a do a home test before then. Maybe 6 days? I don't know.

Even though I know all my symptoms could be caused by the trigger shot or by the progesterone I'm on, I still am noticing every little thing. The next 8 days are going to be the death of me.


----------



## HWPG

TWW= sucky. (barb, you can do it!)


----------



## Brayr08

Heather, I know you use the digi OPKs, but have you seen the new digis from Clear Blue called Advanced Digital Ovulation Test? It acts a lot like the Fertility monitors. It measures your estorgen and LH levels. So you get High Fertile Days (smiley face with extra cirles around it) and your Peak Fertile Days (smiley face). It's supposed to give you 4 fertile days apposed to just two. I picked up a two month pack to see how they work. 

Barb, I hope this works for you girl. I know I'm being hypocritcal in saying this, but try not to test too early. Those damn trigger shots can get your hopes up with a positive HPT.

Laura, Mirolee, I hope things are going well for you girls.

AFM, DH and I decided to take a break from anything doctor related for a while. I'm just going to focus on getting myself healthy. We're still going to actively try, but on our own. I'm going to use those new digi OPKS and start using FertileCM. It will be nice to take a break for a while.


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach-- I'm glad that you'll be getting a break first. It might be just what you need! And, yeah, I know what you mean about testing too early. I'll try to be strong so I don't have to deal with a false positive. (So difficult!)


----------



## Snizuitz

So, some kinda bad news yesterday for us. My progesterone level was only 15 even though I've been taking extra progesterone daily. Now I have to take it twice a day (vaginal cream kind-- it's so gross!). :(

But it must be working because so far today, I've fought back tears three times already. Lol-- hormones are so weird!

How are you all doing? Been pretty quiet around here lately!


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! i am having a sad day, and not doing well with it. normally i can talk myself off the edge, but i'm not getting very receptive listeners in real life, so i've been blinking back tears all day. basically what set it off is my bff is in the hospital in labor. i know in a few weeks i'll be starting clomid, and that could lead to exciting things, but today i just feel left behind and not part of something so big and awesome that i (we!) all want so badly. so today i'm going to be sad; tomorrow i'll get back the positive go-get-'em attitude.


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee - I'm so sorry! It's so hard to watch people get what you've been wanting with all your heart.And it's even harder when those around you aren't all that sympathetic. Grr! 

Try to focus on what's ahead, like you said. An extra couple months will be so worth it in the end, right? We're here for you, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## tlk71411

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me joining...
I miscarried baby#2 March 19 at 6w2d. I passed the baby March 24, stopped bleeding completely March 28th. DTD 27th- 3rd. Had o-like pains yesterday so fx we got lucky :) had a faint bfp from mc yesterday, testing again on the 9th for a bfn or darker bfp!! Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## HWPG

Tlk, sorry for your loss. Of course you are welcome here, lost of luck!


----------



## tlk71411

I just saw your post about having a sad day! I know how you feel. The same week I miscarried I had to go to my close friend's baby shower, more than one friend posted u/s pics on Facebook announcing their pregnancy, and my aunt had her baby. It's miserable when you want it so much!


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies sorry i have been mia, i have had a really sucky easter :( Some of my family came to see me Thurs and on the Fri morning my dad was sent to hospital with breathing problems. He was discharged Tue but it was quite bad and stressful for while, i'm just drained. anyway how are you girls?

Mirolee, i know how you feel hun, i'm just waiting for either my sil or brothers gf to announce another pregnancy soon as they have said they want more soon. I dont know how i will handle it but i know i just have to keep putting one foot in front of the other. You have support here sweetie, let of some steam whenever you need to :hugs:

Rach, i hope the break does you some good and you get to recharge your batteries. My mum always says life happens when your busy with other stuff so maybe this is good hun. fx

Barb, i'm sorry about the low proges but it sounds like it's working so hoping its a good sign, gl sweetie.

Welcome TLK, :hi: just been through a mc myself recently and it was a very sad experience as well as other ladies on here as well so know how you feel hun. I hope that you catch O and get your bfp soon sweetie.

Heather, how are things? 

afm, well still waiting to have my first af, its been 4 weeks and 4 days just want the bloody thing to hurry up :growlmad: tested as well and clear bfn as well as temps are low so hopefully it will be here within the next few days fx


----------



## tlk71411

laustiredttc said:


> afm, well still waiting to have my first af, its been 4 weeks and 4 days just want the bloody thing to hurry up :growlmad: tested as well and clear bfn as well as temps are low so hopefully it will be here within the next few days fx

Are you waiting for your firt AF to TTC??

It's been 2 weeks since my MC and I still got a faint bfp:growlmad: I hate seeing that thing knowing it's not a "real" bfp :cry:

My hubby is gone now to VA so I wont be able to TTC until August!! AGH!:-({|= Hopefully we caught this cycle and I get a nice dark BFP at the end of the month:thumbup:
:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## HWPG

oh tlk, that must be so hard. hugs.


----------



## Snizuitz

Welcome and best of luck, TLK! This thread seems lucky to newcomers, so you've got that going for you! Sorry for your loss, though. We'll just keep sending babydust your way!

Laura-- I'm so sorry about your dad and about your Easter. That royally stinks. Is he doing better?

Mirolee-- How are you doing, girl? Things looking any brighter?

AFM-- I wound up in the Urgent Care last night. I'd had what the doctor called a panic attach the day before and it totally freaked me out. I'm not prone to physical symptoms of stress (other than heartburn! Lol) so I didn't know how to handle it. Now I'm waiting to see if RE thinks that anxiety meds are OK for me right now.

I really would like a few days off. Off from work. Off from my problems. Off from TTC. Everything.


----------



## HWPG

hey all,
yes, feeling much better! sun is shining, fun things planned for the next few days, and overall just better. i needed a day to kind of wallow, complain (see journal for full complaining details), but now, yes better :) thanks!
sorry you had a panic attack, blech. i've had a few, not severe, and they didnt last long (either in duration or time), but i certainly understand. hope you feel better!


----------



## tlk71411

Thank you I appreciate it ! I dont know what I'd do without this site. :flower:

Snizuitz so sorry about your panic attack. It's very scary, I had one while driving once!! I hope your able to find something that helps.:hugs: I know what you mean about taking a break. Sometimes I just wish everything would go away just for a day and I could just not think about anything!! 

Maybe we will all get a bright shiny:bfp: this month!!! I'm praying for us all!
:dust:


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, ladies!! At least it's Friday! Hallelujah!

I hope you all have a bright, happy weekend!


----------



## tlk71411

Trying so hard not to SS but my HPT was FINALLY negative last night =)


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls how is everyone?

Barb, bless ya, its a scary experience and im glad you went to the care centre. Are they going to change your meds?

TLK, i was waiting for af to come after my mc which was in March and i just got it this morning, thank the lord :thumbup: i hope you catch the eggy before your oh leaves, like barb said this site seems lucky for everyone else but a few :( so fx you get your bfp

Glad your feeling better mirolee

heather, rach how are things?

afm, well like i said got af this morning so going to be going hammer and tongs at bd this month, bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also we went to look at a house we wanted to buy yesterday and the offer got accepted :happydance: so off to bank today to start the process of getting a mortgage. Wish me luck ladies, hope this all goes through with no problems fx


----------



## HWPG

Laus, what great news (house, but af also if you want ;) ). GL at bank! Also, I love the phrase 'hammers and tongs' - would the equivalent be something like 'going all out' or ' putting the pedal to the medal'? I'd like to try to use it, although I'm sure my friends will think I've lost it :)


----------



## tlk71411

I'm glad AF finally came so you can TTC! 
AFM.... trying so hard not to symptom spot.....


----------



## laustiredttc

he he yep yep they work too ;) or if you like going for gold ha ha.

Well went to bank on sat and guess what? The stupid, idiotic, thick woman gave us the wrong time by mistake as when we got there it was closed, WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND to make matters worse they cant fit us in for TWO WEEKS :growlmad: so now dh has to call up tomorrow and speak to manager. Sometimes i just feel like nothing ever just works for me and dh. But i have to look at it on pos side, at least the offer was accepted. 

Anyway, cd2 and twiddling my thumbs. Just want get going now

How are things ladies?


----------



## HWPG

Hullo!
Things are ok here, I think I just ovulated. Means that clomid is like 2-3 weeks away, yay! I haaaaate waiting to ovulate as I'm I limbo for so long, so it's nice to have a timeline now. Work wanted to send me to Texas and I had to tell my boss that "I have an endocrin disorder that requires medication, but my dr wants to monitor me when I start it, so I can't travel'. Mostly true. So maybe hsg and clomid in the near future! Woot woot!
Sorry about the house thing: what an idiot lady! I hope your OH does a good job of complaining, that is so frustrating and inconvenient for you!


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies!

Well, it's been the weirdest weekend! Friday the Urgent Care called me saying I had to go to the hospital immediately because I might have a blood clot according to my bloodwork. That totally freaked me out, especially since I was 10DPO, so there was a possibility I was pregnant. I went and spent almost all day there. 

Turns out my hCG was 23, meaning technically preggers! But it could possibly have been that high because of the trigger shot. So, they debated about doing a CT scan in me to find any clots and I called my RE. They ultimately decided the scan would probably be ok. The RE said the only way to know if I'm actually preggers is to come in for a follow up test. I was scheduled for Tuesday anyway, but they'd bed it up to Monday for me. 

Long story longer, no blood clot. Turns out this test the Urgent Care did is always positive for pregnant women. What a waste if time! Except now I'll know if the beta at RE's tomorrow is above 23, we actually did it!

I guess we'll see tomorrow. Ugh! The waiting!!!!!


----------



## HWPG

Barb, going to urgent care sucks, but exciting to have a follow up hcg test tomorrow!


----------



## tlk71411

Snizuits omg I hope you get good news tomorrow!!


----------



## Snizuitz

Totally freaking out right now! I leave in about a half hour for my blood test. I won't find out until late afternoon, but still, I'm anxious now.

I've been peeing on a stick like a fiend and the line hasn't changed-- not lighter, not darker. So, no hints from HPT where this is headed.

EEK! I'm going to be on pins and needles all day. This is almost exactly like when I was waiting to find out if I passed the Bar Exam!


----------



## HWPG

def keep us posted!


----------



## tlk71411

Snizuitz said:


> EEK! I'm going to be on pins and needles all day. This is almost exactly like when I was waiting to find out if I passed the Bar Exam!

:haha: too funny. Praying for you to get good results dearie! :thumbup:

AFM...I'm thinking I will give in and test on Saturday =) lol


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey ladies, mirolee great news on the O, I guess there is only a wee bit of waiting now :thumbup:

tlk, i say do what feels right hun and if testing is it go for it!

Barb, eeeek exciting times, i cant wait to hear what they say. i hope its good news fx x x

no news here cd4 and fricken boring as hell :(


----------



## Snizuitz

I can't believe I'm finally writing this-- I got my :BFP:!

The doctor's office didn't call until 6:30 last night, but they finally did and told me that my hCG went from 23 (when I was in the hospital on Friday) to 80!!! :happydance:

Now, we're just hoping it sticks. I'm at risk for an ectopic because of my tube problems, so there will be lots of blood tests and ultrasounds until they verify that it implanted where it should be.

I'll tell you, though, after a full two years now of trying, I'm just so happy to have gotten this far!


----------



## HWPG

yay, barb, SO MANY CONGRATS!


----------



## tlk71411

OMG Snizuits How exciting!!! CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Prayers for you to have a sticky bean :flower:

HWPG How are you doing ? Any symptoms?

Today is my 3 week Mark post mc:cry: So the drs told me to take one last hpt to ensure it's negative and yep! :bfn: which is a good thing cuz I wont get my new :bfp: until Friday (at the earliest-and that's super early haha) 
Trying so hard not to SS!!! aaaannnd FAIL. :haha:


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, ladies! I wouldn't have made it through all this time without you and this thread. It's been fabulous! I hope you don't mind if I stalk you all a little bit! :)

Tlk-- yay for a clean line so you'll be sure it's BFP when you see it! That's awesome!


----------



## HWPG

sniz, i'd love for you to hang around for a bit. hopefully, you've turned the tide for this thread! afm, 3dpo, and SS everywhere, but i know it's nothing so i'm keeping the SS to myself. my sister was due yesterday, so we're waiting for that baby to arrive. my bff had her baby last week. i'm feeling sad and jealous mixed together - why they get it, why i dont, why she gets to do those things before me, it should have been me, etc etc. really trying not to become a green eyed monster! if anything happens with me, i'll keep y'all posted. good thing is that i ovulated, which means if no BFP, i start clomid in three weeks! woohoo!


----------



## tlk71411

HWPG said:


> sniz, i'd love for you to hang around for a bit. hopefully, you've turned the tide for this thread! afm, 3dpo, and SS everywhere, but i know it's nothing so i'm keeping the SS to myself. my sister was due yesterday, so we're waiting for that baby to arrive. my bff had her baby last week. i'm feeling sad and jealous mixed together - why they get it, why i dont, why she gets to do those things before me, it should have been me, etc etc. really trying not to become a green eyed monster! if anything happens with me, i'll keep y'all posted. good thing is that i ovulated, which means if no BFP, i start clomid in three weeks! woohoo!

Omg hon I know how you feel:hugs: The week I MC I had to go to my bff's baby shower. Everywhere I went there was prego people. Then last weekend I went to meet my new baby cousin....It's hard. But it was better with my Aunt because she had 2 mc before this baby. one at almost 20 weeks and the other was twins! :nope: It is frustrating to see it everywhere but in your own home. :hugs: Just remember that nothing is too impossible for God. And hey-Clomid has good chances of Twins!!! :thumbup:

I'm not just symptom spotting...I'm Symptom OBSESSING :haha:


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee- I am so sorry! How infuriating! On the upside, this month could be it for you. I know I badmouth Clomid a lot, but it really did make me ovulate like gangbusters! If I had had an open tube last year, I'm sure it would have worked, so I'm really hopeful for your chances!!


----------



## Snizuitz

Tlk-- what are your symtpoms? I want to know!

Me, I chalked it all up to progesterone, but now I think that my exhaustion was pregnancy-related. Maybe the episode I had with the chest pains was, too? Since they didn't find another cause, I'm going with that. Lol!


----------



## tlk71411

Snizuitz said:


> Tlk-- what are your symtpoms? I want to know!
> 
> Me, I chalked it all up to progesterone, but now I think that my exhaustion was pregnancy-related. Maybe the episode I had with the chest pains was, too? Since they didn't find another cause, I'm going with that. Lol!

In my last 2 pregnancies I had this one telltell symptom. I would feel hungry, like my stomach was empty, but then right after eating I'd be hungry again! I've been having that happen again.....I keep trying to tell myself it's in my head. So I ignored it after lunch yesterday and didnt eat anymore....and wound up with a killer headache. I had cramps in my legs & feet yesterday-Today I'm gassy, the hunger game haha:) continues and I DONT WANT MY COFFEE-seriously strange!! Another weird one but ears keep popping??? I also feel really light headed frequently. :rofl:Oh my I must sound like a crazy person:wacko:


----------



## Snizuitz

Tlk - I don't think you sound crazy! Those sound like possible signs to me! :) That's good that you have previous pregnancies to compare to. I've only been pregnant one other time, but it was a chemical, so I didn't have time to "feel" pregnant.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## laustiredttc

Yey barb, :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: fantastic news huni i pray you have a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

tlk, that's sooo weird, i had the same symptom i was hungry constantly and would get a light headache when i didn't eat. I didn't really get many other symptoms either :shrug: 

i am just going to bd every couple of days this month as i think O might be a bit off due to mc, as opposed to the normal between 14 and 16 days. Cant be bothered with the whole opk thing either. 

Oh we got good news today as well. We now have mortgage and if everything goes well with everything else should own our first home in 6-8 weeks, yey :)


----------



## tlk71411

:haha:


laustiredttc said:


> tlk, that's sooo weird, i had the same symptom i was hungry constantly and would get a light headache when i didn't eat. I didn't really get many other symptoms either :shrug:
> 
> i am just going to bd every couple of days this month as i think O might be a bit off due to mc, as opposed to the normal between 14 and 16 days. Cant be bothered with the whole opk thing either.
> 
> Oh we got good news today as well. We now have mortgage and if everything goes well with everything else should own our first home in 6-8 weeks, yey :)

oh thank God I am not the only one with the hunger games! haha thats what I started calling it, makes my hubby laugh.

I'll be honest I'm terrified to get my hopes up...I just...:cry:I dont know that I can go through that again. I bounced back this time, but twice in a row?:cry: sorry feeling sorry for myself.

Hey they say the best way is to bd every other day anyways :winkwink:
Congrats on the mortgage/house :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

congrats on mortgage, yay!
my RE said absolutely that every other or even every third day is fine (ha, tell *that* to the ladies ttc, though! ;) me included! ) 
um, if hunger games is a symptom, i've been pregnant for years ;) hehehehe.


----------



## tlk71411

HWPG said:


> congrats on mortgage, yay!
> my RE said absolutely that every other or even every third day is fine (ha, tell *that* to the ladies ttc, though! ;) me included! )
> um, if hunger games is a symptom, i've been pregnant for years ;) hehehehe.

:haha: no no its not even just being hungry! Thats thing. Its just this permanent empty feeling like I havent eaten in days but even when I eat it's still there!


----------



## Brayr08

Barb-:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:WHOOHOO!!! SO happy for you girl! I pray there is a sticky baby growing in there. Did you ever do a HPT? I would, even if the bloods confirmed it, just so I could FINALLY see those two pink lines.

TLK-I know this is a little late, but welcome. I hope you get your sticky BFP in the next few days.

Mirolee- You and I are very close together. I am 6 DPO today. I hope we both get our BFP's and you won't have to start on clomid.

Laura-Yey for the new house! It was so nice when we bought our own home. And congrats on AFs arrival (didnt think those words would ever come out of myumfingers?:haha:). I hope this new cycle brings you renewed hope and a swift and sticky BFP.

AFM- Where to startWell, as I said before, I am 6 DPO, but I am POSITIVE I ovulated twice this month. My FS said the meds could stay in my system for up to 3 months, so it wouldnt be super surprising. On Thursday, the same day as my pos OPK, I had mild cramping and spotting, then on Saturday, I had the same thing. We bd Sat, Sun, Tues, Wed, Thus (+OPK) and that was it. So hopefully I hit at least one of those eggies.

Then yesterday, I got a call from my FS (FINALLY) about DH :spermy: results from the last two IUIs. Count: GREAT! Motility: GREAT! Morphology: Not so greatbut not terrible either. Its a 6. Anything under that is bad, but normal is a 9 or better. They said that we could still conceive naturally, but if we did IVF, wed have to do ICSI also. Which I already figured.

Last night, I had such a realistic dream about being in the hospital with our new baby. She was so small and I can still remember the feel of her in my hands. Kind of depressing.

FINALLY (sorry girls, hope I havent bored you to death by now), Saturday was my SILs baby shower. On the drive over, I was completely fine. All day, I was fine. I thought, I can do this! I wont be sad or weird. It will be a good time. HA! I get there, and as soon as I walk in the door, my mood takes a turn for the worse. Im instantly depressed and I try to distract myself by talking to DH step grandmother. Then I started to notice the presents and everything just hit me. I was literally there 10 minutes before I had to hastily grab my stuff and bolt out the door. I just started drivingwhich probably wasnt the safest thing Ive ever done since I was hyperventilating and bawling my eyes out all at the same time. I decided to go to my parents house b/c I knew they would be so supportive, and honestly, I just wanted to crawl in my mom or dads lap and just cry. They, of course, were not home. So I just sat in their driveway for 45 minutes and cried. It was awful. I was so embarrassed and jealous and angry and just sad. I pray our turn comes quickly. Man this blows.
:cry:


----------



## HWPG

omg, rach, i have missed you!!! i love the long post!
first, yay we are so close! i have like 5 ladies that are close to me, and this never happens since my cycles are a friggin mess, ha! you got a lot of BD, nice job. two ovulations, eh? boo-ya. 
great on your honey's SA. i think my OH's morph was 8% (not completely sure) but they said anything over 4% was good here. i've also heard 4% other places, so 6% is good!
re: baby shower. oh. my dear, my dear. i cant begin to say "i get this" because I TOTALLY DO. i do NOT go to showers any more. twice i have tried, and your scenario has happened, so nope, no more. i have to protect my heart, and whoever's shower it is has to deal with that, and forgive me or not as they determine. i, too, have cry-drived (that's a real thing). i, too, have cry-drivewayed (also a real thing). you did nothing wrong. you gave it your best shot, and thats the most you can do every day of your life. i hope and pray for you that someday you will get your shower, and the tears you shed will be of gratefulness and joy and the fruition of many dreams. i hope the dream you had comes true. i wish we lived closer, because i would have met you and taken you out for shots! for us both! cheers to the tww, down to 1ww! please oh please let it be the last!


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach-- I am so sorry about your SIL's baby shower. I remember one time going to a kid's birthday party and all the women there were pregnant but me and my friend. After talking to one of them for a minute, I actually started crying right in front of her! It was mortifying. But if there's one thing we women understand it's emotions! And they can get ya at the worst times!

I'm excited that you O'd! Fingers crossed that you caught that eggo!

Yes, I did HPT. I actually got a slight positive 9DPO but thought it was still trigger. The line got darker until 11DPO and stayed the same until my second Beta. I am still taking HPTs every day because I want to see that line improve (it is, slowly)! I'm getting more bloods done on Friday to rule out an ectopic. And, yes, I'll admit, I get excited every time the line shows up!


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee-- I am writing to Webster's immediately to get cry-drive and cry-divewayed added to the dictionary immediately!

Hahahaha! Thanks for the laugh! :)


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks so much girls. I'm glad I'm not alone in this. I do wish we all lived closer so we could meet once a week to vent and cry. I love ya girls. You're the best!!!


----------



## Brayr08

P.S. I loved the cry-drive and cry-divewayed comment too.


----------



## Brayr08

Now I'm sitting here listening to the women behind me talking about their kids and how picky they are at eating and how little sleep they got when the babies were first born and blah blah blah. Ugh...just shoot me now!!!!


----------



## tlk71411

Omg i cant stop laughing at crydrived and crydrivewayed. :haha:
Too true though! I think we have all done that. I had to go to my bf's baby shower 3 days after my MC started :cry: I know how you feel hon. 
I've decided I'm going to test tomorrow morning:haha:just so I can get it out of my system!!
:dust:
FX for us ladies....and I'm hungry again. :dohh:


----------



## laustiredttc

Oh bless rach :hugs: honey its a cruel world we live in and mirolee is totally right, you did give it your best shot but at the end of the day your human and have been through a massive amount in such a short space of time. Taking care of yourself should be paramount so don't sweat the small stuff hun i'm sure she will understand. and hey two O's, that's awesome, fx you do catch one if not both of those eggies x x

Mirolee, you come up with some pretty funny stuff!!! When have you decided to test this month?

tlk, yeah i know what you mean about the empty feeling it's a bit of a weird one to try to describe. I will certainly be looking out for that again this month. fx for tomorrow :)

barb, i am sooooo happy for you huni, have you had many symps so far?

afm, cd6 la lala lala, boring boring boring. i hate this god damn, fricken, stupid bloody waiting business. where is the remote control i need to fast forward this thing like, RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!! :(
At least i get a bit of a blow out this weekend. Got cousin coming to stay and off out on sat night, woo hoo bring on the beer!! :happydance:


----------



## Snizuitz

Tlk-- I say go ahead and test! Nothing to lose, really (so long as you have plenty of tests!). I'm glad I caught my early positive-- it was really exciting to see that line get darker over time. :) Of course, I'm a total POAS addict! If I had unlimited funds, I probably would keep testing until the store ran out of tests!!

Laura-- Lol-- yeah, I wish life had Tivo controls. Fast forward, pause, rewind, SKIP! Wouldn't that be great?!

My symptoms so far a pretty minimal. I wouldn't even know I was pregnant without scientific proof. I am extremely exhausted (which I would have blamed on PMS) and hungry (could blame not eating enough healthy food) and have had some poking and pulling pains around my uterus (could be cysts or something). I'm just glad I'm not one of those ladies that instantly gets super sick!


----------



## HWPG

sniz, what is your next appt - like u/s, bw, etc? and when?
thanks ladies, i'm glad i was able to make you all smile. i was trying to explain the words to OH and he didnt get it. 
you know i wont test! cmon! ok, IF i were late, i would test, but that wont be until the 21st, so at least not until then. if this cycle doesnt work, i alrady called my acup lady and will go in for a treatment when i start the clomid. i've been trying to drop obvious hints to OH about clomid and how it's a hormone, and what hormones do to me... but we'll see. sniz, it's also nice to hear that you dont have too many obvious symptoms: i think due to this forum, so many women are looking for every tiny little thing, and so everything becomes a symptom! keeps my hopes alive :)


----------



## Snizuitz

Mirolee-- Well, everything is a symptom to me now! I was kind of a naysayer with symptoms before because I didn't want to get my hopes up _too _high. I suddenly don't like the taste of egg yolk, for example. Old me would be like, "Bad eggs." New me is like, "Pregnancy!" Lol.

I agree-- it's good to warn the Man what Clomid might do. I wrote my guy a letter he could read when I was being irrational to remind him it's temporary and that I love him even I'm momentarily insane. And I wrote one for myself, too, to remind Crazy Barb that Sane Barb knew DH wasn't hiding things from me (or whatever other crazy thought drove me batty). I think it helped.

And since you asked, my next appointment is tomorrow to make sure my HCG is still rising. They want to watch it carefully in case of an ectopic pregnancy. I'll do bloodwork tomorrow and then a very early ultrasound late next week to see if they can find where it implanted.


----------



## HWPG

letter writing = great idea! thanks!


----------



## tlk71411

Good morning ladies :)
Bfn for me but its still early. AF isn't due till 19th but who knows with mc. So I'll just test every morning. Omg snizuitz im the same way. Every symptom I blame on something else!


----------



## Snizuitz

Keep testing, TLK, and keep us posted!!


----------



## tlk71411

Yeah I'm "supposedly" 9dpo...but that could be wrong lol I'm gonna be testing every morning =) If I get any faint bfps I'll post pics. :thumbup: Fx ladies!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Wow, lots to catch up on!! OMG OMG OMG BARB!!! Super happy for you, finally! Congrats!!! I pray this is it this time, happy and healthy 9 months to you! Stalk away, we love it!

Rach-I'm sorry about the shower...i bet it was hard, it is easy to think we can get through it before it actually happens. Like I thought I'd be pretty good at getting through my 1 year miscarriage anniversary but the day comes and BOOM it hits ya so hard. Hope everything keeps going well for you and the IVF will be your time . Fx for you.

Mirolee-hopefully you won't need the clomid and you amazingly got preggo naturally. Fx you get a bfp soon :hugs:

Laura-happy that your happy that you got your first af now...yes, don't think about just do it every other day andyou might get shocked again and see 2 beautiful pink lines again. Fx for you as well and hope it works again for you. :hugs:

I've missed you all so much! Not too much new.....do youall remember that bump i had? well, it was confirmed it was an incisional hernia (from last dd csection) I have a appt with a general surgeon on the 25th but i think once i tell him i'm ttc a 3rd baby he won't want to remove it but i don't know if there are any risks of having it while pregnant? I guess we will see. I also just got a positive opk yesterday. Hoping this month is working/going well. Seems to be :) Glad to be back for awhile.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Barb, weren't you supposed to get some tests done today?

So, I recieved a thank you not from my SIL. Amoung other things, she told me how sorry she was that I couldn't stay long for her party and that she understands. That made me feel SOOO much better! I keep having dreams about DH's family being mad at me. I have to mail her actual gift to her (came in the mail like 2-3 hours after her party) and I think I may include a letter telling her how happy we really are for them and that sort of thing. I don't want there to be hard feelings even though I'm having a hard time with this. Anywho...hope you all have a fantastic weekend. I plan on testing on Sunday (10DPO...I think), so here's to wasting more money!!!:haha:


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach-- what a relief! That was nice of her and she will love the gift you send her. Can't wait to hear how your test goes!

Heather-- Congrats on the positive OPK! That's always good to see! Good luck with the surgery and babymaking!

Yes, I did go for another blood test this morning, but they haven't called me back yet. Ugh! This waiting is horrible! Not as bad as waiting to hear if I was actually pregnant, but still.


----------



## HWPG

rach, i wrote this to my bff who just had a baby: feel free to use or not use as a guideline.
" i am SO happy for you, and your family, and i'm so excited to meet Hannah, but it also makes me sad for myself. you know how long we have been trying, and the hurdles we are encountering, and while we have some promising treatments on the horizon, it's not a done deal. i dont know how i will feel when i get there, so there will probably be tears, both happy and sad, and i hope you know the sadness is about me, and nothing to do with you. (i'm literally choking back tears just writing this - crying at work makes everyone uncomfortable!). i'm scared, about a lot of things, but mostly about it never happening to me, and that can be hard for people to understand and relate to, but i really want to be honest with you, so if you sense anything - distance or sadness or whatever - you know that it is something i am working on. please tell me if i have overstepped our friendship boundaries by laying all this out for you, or if you have changed your mind about my visit (i hope not, i have a lot of presents to give you/hannah)."
hugs to you all!


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee, that's about EXACTLY what I was going write...how weird. Especially the I'm happy for, but sad for us (well, that's basically what you said :)) thing.


----------



## tlk71411

Is anyone testing tomorrow?
Hwpg that's an amazing letter. Very honest.
Bray I'm so happy your friend was so understanding!


----------



## Snizuitz

Finally heard from the doctor. My HCG is doubling like it should! Things are looking good! :)


----------



## HWPG

Woo hoo! Fantastic!


----------



## tlk71411

Snizuitz said:


> Finally heard from the doctor. My HCG is doubling like it should! Things are looking good! :)

Yay! :dance:


----------



## Brayr08

So happy to hear it woman! Did they say when you have to go back?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Awesome news Barb!! :happydance:


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, everyone!

I have yet another appointment next Thursday to check the levels. I'm beginning to wonder if she lied to me when she said I'd get an early ultrasound to check placement of our little jelly bean. Lol. No, I'm sure she's just waiting until levels indicate she'd be able to see something.

How is everyone's weekend going?


----------



## tlk71411

Awww I hope you get an ultrasound soon!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I get early ultrasouds when i'm preggo Barb...it will be around 6 weeks. Don't worry you will get one soon!


----------



## tlk71411

I took a new choice last night and got the faintest of shadows so of course did a frer and swear I could see the slightest of lines...tested again with fmu. Bfn on new choice, faintest line on frer. Tested this evening with answer after a 21/2 hour hold-bfn. No trace of a line. So I'm thinking I got a bad batch of tests :wacko:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm in the 2ww officially...yay. probly end up in another bfn/disappointment.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey ladies, hope your weekend's are going well. 

Barb, that's great news huni :thumbup: 

Hey heather, great news on the pos opk, hope you have fun :sex: missed ya girlie :)

Rach, mirolee, i think you are both really thoughtful for writing the letters, I know how hard that must be for you both :hugs: I still have allot of trouble coming to terms with sil but i think it's mainly because she tries very hard to deliberately rub things in my face and likes to make snide remarks. It's such a shame as well because when she first got with my bro she was lovely and we got on really well but she changed as soon as they got married? She is even very rude now to my parents! 

TLK, you never know hun, try not to get disheartened, your not out till af shows :)

afm, well cd9 and just been having some fun with dh, not really taking it seriously yet. Didn't get to have my night out either as cous couldn't make it :( 
anyway hoping i o on time this month fx


----------



## tlk71411

Good luck ladies :babydust:


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, I love the time befor O time. You get to have sex b/c you WANT to not b/c you feel you HAVE to. I mean, I love bd'n in general, but it's more fun when it's spontaneous.

Heather, yey for the TWW!!! Did you get some good bd'n in?

TLK, I HATE shadows!!! Did you test again today?

That's awesome that you get so many tests Barb. Do they consider you high risk? My doc's told me I would be considered that just b/c of how long we've been trying.

How's your TWW going Mirolee?

AFM, I have no idea what DPO I actually am. According to my OPK and the slight cramping and spotting, I'd say I Oed on the 4th and the 6th, BUT, according to my BBT, I didn't O until the 9th. So, I'm just going to start testing everyother day yesterday. I don't know if Oing twice would cause my temp to be off? I've tried googling it and have come up with nothing. Anyway, I'm just rambling now... Here's my chart if you're bored and want to look at it:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=204275


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
my tww is boring as usual. i'm like, "is that breast tenderness? is that a twinge?" and then i'm like, "gurl, please, that aint nuthin!" (yes, i actually say it like that, hehe). yesterday, OH and i went running and i was a-blazin'! normally, i run a pleasant 12ish minute mile (which is how i started) but by the end of the jog i was truly running, and it ended up being sub10 min mile! i feel like a supah-stah! now i'm trying to plan meals for the week and just feel like my brain is off. yay for mondays.... hehe.... and this weekend i'll be visiting my BFF who just had her baby, so wish me luck on that! i'm not too worried (as the email i sent out explained to her all my feelings, and it's good to have that out in the open), plus i love new little babies! 
i, on the other hand, love the post ov sex WAY better, since i can never predict when i will ovulate and so we have sex very frequently (for like 30 days!) and it can be exhausting before hand. 
happy monday tax-day!


----------



## tlk71411

Good Morning ladies!
How is everyone's TWW going??
Mama2girls Dont get down on yourself hon!! Sending you lots of :dust:
Bray, at least being considered High Risk would mean you get extra ultra sounds and they pay extra attention to you :) Wish I could help with the temp thing but I dont temp so I dont know much on that one :shrug:
HWPG Awesome on the running :thumbup: I'm a terrible runner. Seems like no matter what I do I dont get any better. But once I get cleared for physical training by my dr I'm going to start trying it again. Good Luck with visiting your bff! I'm sure you will have a fantastic time :hugs:

AFM....:cry: pretty sure the faint lines I was seeing on FRER were from my MC. Which is why BFN on New Choice. Took a FRER this AM with FMU and BFN not even a hint of a line. I downloaded a new Period Ap though and apparently I'm only 11dpo today. But I'm really feeling out now :cry:


----------



## laustiredttc

ahh tlk :hugs: this whole ttc thing is a mofo, keep ya chin up lovely were all here for you.

i have two black eyes girls. get this, went swimming and my goggles started leaking so squelched them onto my eyes a little harder to stop them from letting water in. My freaking eyeballs were popping out by the end. Now i have two very swollen, very purple rings around my eyes. i look like something out of that film, the evil dead!! I think looking sultry for the ole dh is out of the question tonight. Think i'll just put a paper bag over my head and get on with it :dohh:


----------



## tlk71411

laustiredttc said:


> ahh tlk :hugs: this whole ttc thing is a mofo, keep ya chin up lovely were all here for you.
> 
> i have two black eyes girls. get this, went swimming and my goggles started leaking so squelched them onto my eyes a little harder to stop them from letting water in. My freaking eyeballs were popping out by the end. Now i have two very swollen, very purple rings around my eyes. i look like something out of that film, the evil dead!! I think looking sultry for the ole dh is out of the question tonight. Think i'll just put a paper bag over my head and get on with it :dohh:

OMG how odd is that!? lol hey just turn the lights off and make your bedroom super dark haha. :winkwink:


----------



## Snizuitz

Laura-- :rofl: Oh my gosh, you crack me up! I'm sorry for your black eyes, though. Still, lol!!

Tlk-- Sorry you're feeling out. But you know, you're not out until the witch gets you!

Rach-- They haven't told me I'm high risk, but I assume I am. We've been trying for a long time and I'm turning 36. I think both of those put me in that category. I tried to look at your chart, but the site crashed when I tried to sign up. I'll try again later! I'm sure double/late ovulation could play with your temps, so don't worry!

Mirolee-- you're a champ! I tried "running" a month ago-- I was all determined to do Couch 2 5K. Lol-- yeah. I didn't even like running when I was a kid. The three times I tried to job I thought my lungs were going to explode out of my mouth. So, respect!

:dust: to you all!


----------



## HWPG

rach, i checked our your chart, and i have to agree with them. i mean, even if you did have a pos opk, it can take up to 48 (or is it 72?) hours to actually ovulate. either way, you got a couple good "heart" days in - not that your trying, but your bases are covered ;)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laura-oh my, i hoe the purple rings go away asap! hope your bding every other day works again this time and all goes well. :hugs:

rach-oh my! Yes we got lots of bding in, hope it wasn't too much!! we bd sunday, monday, tuesday, thursday, fridayand saturday (had a pos opk on thurs and O on saturday) So excited for you this cycle, more than ever! Best of luck to you!! FX!!

mirolee-yes, post O sex is way better...congrats to you for running...i don't have the energy! blah! lol hope all is going well with you.

tlk-your not out until the :witch: shows, girl. hang in there. Remember Aliciaa didn't get a positive until 6 days late.

Barb-i am so excited for you to get your first u/s...you will get to hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks also! Cherish that moment!! And I read once you hear the heartbeat and it's good, the chances of mc go way down!

AFM-2dpo today...just waiting til :test: day. May be getting a new car tomorrow, very excited, and my parents are visiting at the moment, but leaving in the am. All is well here so far. :)


----------



## HWPG

wow, mama, that is a lot of BD! no joking around this cycle! and a new car? very exciting!


----------



## laustiredttc

Mama, your my hero :thumbup: lots of spermies for the eggies ;) woo hooo new car, great stuff :) We need a new one as the one we got could give herbie on his down days a run for his money. Practically getting around on two wheels right now lol.

Mirolee, i would love to be able to run so easily. Did you guys ever see that episode of friends where phoebe and rachel are running in the park? Well i most definitely look like phoebe, a sad fact but very very true!!!

Rach, like mirolee said you covered your bases so i wouldnt worry too much huni, its all looking good.

Barb, i cant wait to hear about your u/s. Still great news :)

TLK, will you be testing again huni? 

afm, well the purple has died down, just mostly puffy now. Off to buy some decent goggles tomorrow! cd10 today, cant wait to join you gals in the tww :) Think we're giving bd a miss tonight. Hubby had lots of work to do. Ah well there is always tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## tlk71411

MamaTo2Girls said:


> laura-oh my, i hoe the purple rings go away asap! hope your bding every other day works again this time and all goes well. :hugs:
> 
> rach-oh my! Yes we got lots of bding in, hope it wasn't too much!! we bd sunday, monday, tuesday, thursday, fridayand saturday (had a pos opk on thurs and O on saturday) So excited for you this cycle, more than ever! Best of luck to you!! FX!!
> 
> mirolee-yes, post O sex is way better...congrats to you for running...i don't have the energy! blah! lol hope all is going well with you.
> 
> tlk-your not out until the :witch: shows, girl. hang in there. Remember Aliciaa didn't get a positive until 6 days late.
> 
> Barb-i am so excited for you to get your first u/s...you will get to hear the heartbeat at 6 weeks also! Cherish that moment!! And I read once you hear the heartbeat and it's good, the chances of mc go way down!
> 
> AFM-2dpo today...just waiting til :test: day. May be getting a new car tomorrow, very excited, and my parents are visiting at the moment, but leaving in the am. All is well here so far. :)

Omg all that bding!! Your hubby must be one happy man! :winkwink: New car woot woot! Too cool!



laustiredttc said:


> Mama, your my hero :thumbup: lots of spermies for the eggies ;) woo hooo new car, great stuff :) We need a new one as the one we got could give herbie on his down days a run for his money. Practically getting around on two wheels right now lol.
> 
> Mirolee, i would love to be able to run so easily. Did you guys ever see that episode of friends where phoebe and rachel are running in the park? Well i most definitely look like phoebe, a sad fact but very very true!!!
> 
> Rach, like mirolee said you covered your bases so i wouldnt worry too much huni, its all looking good.
> 
> Barb, i cant wait to hear about your u/s. Still great news :)
> 
> TLK, will you be testing again huni?
> 
> afm, well the purple has died down, just mostly puffy now. Off to buy some decent goggles tomorrow! cd10 today, cant wait to join you gals in the tww :) Think we're giving bd a miss tonight. Hubby had lots of work to do. Ah well there is always tomorrow :shrug:

I might test later today but I'm trying to talk myself out of it. For sure I'll test in the morning though. 
Hey hey you say you'll skip tonight but sometimes the late nights are the best nights!:winkwink:


----------



## Brayr08

TLK-Did you test again?

Laura-I'm glad the purple has gone away. You must have had those suckers on TIGHT! 

Mirolee-I think you're right darn it...I went from thinking I was 12 DPO to just being 7DPO. Ugh. I'm still going to keep testing though. WTH, right? It's only money. :) 

Heather-What kind of car are you getting? I would like a new one, but we're hoping mine will hold out until we get DH's car paid off. I really don't want two car payments right now.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

rach-it's a dodge journey with a flexible 3rd row seating in case we do have another baby! They are awesome! My friend has one too. Most affordable brand new crossover available i guess. I'm excited!! Probably getting it tomorrow. I only wish I could've got it with heated seats and dvd player for the girls...but it's cheaper we didn't and we already have dual screen dvd players that mount to the headrests and heated seats would only come in handy in the winter time. No biggie :) We paid off dh's truck in february so we didn't go long without a car payment, but a new car is always nice. His truck is rusting like a pos and is a gas hog and dh drives about 70 miles (total) every day he works so i told him if we get a new car he can take our old car to work every day to save on gas.


----------



## tlk71411

Congrats on the new car Mama! How exciting!! Dvd players in the car are so awesome for kids. I want to get one for my daughter to play Curious George on (my daughter is obsessed).

BFN for me this morning. SO now I just await the dreaded witch. I'm pretty sure she will be late so she can play with my emotions. I'm going to test Saturday if she doesnt show up before that. 

On a Happy note, my daughter now says "Doggy" and refers to everything in the house as Doggy. lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks tlk. so nice to have dvd players for long trips... i'm sorry you're still getting bfns but your time will come again, i know you want it to be now and asap, but \just whenever the time is right. I've gotten over yet, the hoping the wishing, yeah i just figure it wont happen again so i don't get worried or stressed about it since it's been a year or well a little more. Just not the right time yet i guess. Chin up. How cute about your dd...kids are so cute but man can the bring out their devil horns sometimes. lol


----------



## Snizuitz

Heather-- Yay for the new car! I wish we could afford one, but probably not for another year or so. 

Tlk-- Congrats on your daughter's new word! That must be so fun to watch. I don't have any kids of my own yet (just waiting on this little jelly bean!) but I can't wait for that kind of stuff!


----------



## laustiredttc

Lol rach they were :haha: I say test huni if you have them, why not! :thumbup:

Heather, i have not heard of those but i'm in the uk and our cars are pretty poo anyway! I hope you have fun with it :)

TLK, i'm sorry about the bfn, its lovely about your dd though, must be exciting when they start learning all new words.

Barb, your time will come soon my friend, enjoy your time with your liccle jelly bean as well :hugs: 

How you getting on mirolee?

afm, well cd12 today and hoping i o in the next few days. if i o on fri cd14 that would be good because i have my acupuncture app, so get some good blood flow to that area. Also i have been trying some self fertility massage which is awesome! just on tummy but have been trying some meridian points too on legs, mehh we will see :shrug:

Also sorry to hear about the events in Boston, i wonder sometimes about the people in this world and how they can have no moral compass, feelings etc...?


----------



## HWPG

good morning all. i think my period is on its way; f'ing depressing, as usual. i thought i would be better at handling the disappoint by now, but no. still, hsg and clomid in my near future, so trying to keep my eye on the goal. also, my sister had her baby last night: so exciting, and also so depressing. shes now had two, shes two years younger than me, and i cant make one. ugh. it's going to be a "hold the tears back" kind of day. :/ sorry i cant be more chipper, i just dont have it in me....


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry Mirolee. I will be in the same boat in a couple of weeks. At least it's more exceptable to cry when a babies born right? Maybe they'll think they're tears of joy? When is your period due? I hope the clomid and the hsg are just want you need to get pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

i think it's due tomorrow or friday. here is the irony of my period: sister tells me shes pregnant, they find out the gender, and she has the baby - all perfectly timed with the start of my cycles. awesome.......


----------



## tlk71411

HWPG said:


> good morning all. i think my period is on its way; f'ing depressing, as usual. i thought i would be better at handling the disappoint by now, but no. still, hsg and clomid in my near future, so trying to keep my eye on the goal. also, my sister had her baby last night: so exciting, and also so depressing. shes now had two, shes two years younger than me, and i cant make one. ugh. it's going to be a "hold the tears back" kind of day. :/ sorry i cant be more chipper, i just dont have it in me....

I'm sorry hon :hugs: I know how frustrating that is. I had two girls tell me yesterday that they were prego...neither of them know who the father is and one of the girls has my due date from my mc :cry: how in the world is that fair?! So I know how you feel. I hope the clomid & HSG work for you:thumbup:



laustiredttc said:


> Lol rach they were :haha: I say test huni if you have them, why not! :thumbup:
> 
> Heather, i have not heard of those but i'm in the uk and our cars are pretty poo anyway! I hope you have fun with it :)
> 
> TLK, i'm sorry about the bfn, its lovely about your dd though, must be exciting when they start learning all new words.
> 
> Barb, your time will come soon my friend, enjoy your time with your liccle jelly bean as well :hugs:
> 
> How you getting on mirolee?
> 
> afm, well cd12 today and hoping i o in the next few days. if i o on fri cd14 that would be good because i have my acupuncture app, so get some good blood flow to that area. Also i have been trying some self fertility massage which is awesome! just on tummy but have been trying some meridian points too on legs, mehh we will see :shrug:
> 
> Also sorry to hear about the events in Boston, i wonder sometimes about the people in this world and how they can have no moral compass, feelings etc...?

How long have you been doing acupuncture? I've wanted to try it but a little nervous. 
It's very sad about Boston, but not shocking. In the past few years the repeated bombings/shootings etc it's becoming more and more common which is very sad :( my heart goes out to the family of the poor little 8 year old boy that was killed. 


AFM- I tested this AM even though I said I wouldnt. I swear I saw a faint line but I think that is because I WANT it to be there...I refuse to get my hopes up over a shadow you have to squint at to see. I'm pretty sure AF will be late due to MC...no sign of her yet. I'm thinking she'll be about a week late. Idk why...Just a feeling.


----------



## HWPG

i do acupuncture also and love it!


----------



## Snizuitz

Ugh-- I am FREAKING out. I have been spotting since last night and it seems to be getting steadier. It's not up to period-levels, but it is more than just a bit when I wipe. I get my blood drawn again tomorrow, and I know the doctor can't do anything right now to stop a possible MC, but I called them anyway.

I just want this to STOP! How do I calm myself down?


----------



## HWPG

oh barb, i'm so sorry! ok, i have heard SO many women say it's normal, but there is no way for me to talk you off the edge. are you able to sit/rest? i'm starting my prayers right now....


----------



## tlk71411

I'm praying for you hon :flower:
Like HWPG said, is there any way you can go lay down for awhile? My sisinlaw spotted through all 4 of her pregnancies-I have 3 nephew and a niece! Whenever she started spotting the drs told her to stay in bed as much as possible for a week if she could.


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks for the quick responses, ladies! Luckily, I do have a couch at work and carte blanche to use it whenever I need to. I laid down (and took a nap accidently!) and that helped me feel better. I think, like you said, it's just a normal thing and hopefully won't get worse.

Man, the stress doesn't really end with the BFP, does it? Too bad! Lol.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey barb, first just take a few steadying breaths hun, then if you can stay in bed until its time for your app tomorrow. Many, many women spot around about this time. I'm not going to tell you to stop freaking out because i know how scary it is. If there is anything you or your husband can do to distract yourselves then do it sweetie. I hope that your app brings you good news, keeping you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

oh crap totally forgot about the time difference, its 8pm here :haha: Glad that you got to have some down time huni


----------



## laustiredttc

mirolee, i'm really sorry huni wish i could you a real one :hugs: also it is hard when you see friends and families new additions. I cried both with tears of joy and sadness when my bro gf gave birth to their daughter. I absolutely love her now though she is a real cutie


----------



## Snizuitz

Thanks, Laura! Luckily, I get off work at 4pm today so I'll just take it easy until my appointment tomorrow!

Thinking about being happy and sad at the same time when other people have babies reminded me of one time when I babysat my niece. She was just a few months old and I sang to her "American Lullaby". It's actually a really sad song, but I didn't realize it until that moment.

The end goes: "Nursey will turn the radio on / So you can hear a sleepytime song / Sung by a lady whose poor heart must long / For a baby like you". Oh man, I cried so hard! That just about summed up my whole experience right there. 

Dealing with infertility and TTC is one of the hardest things I've ever gone through in my life. Luckily, not every day is as bad as the worst days. Still, there are those moments that just get you and you just have to cry.


----------



## Brayr08

Barb, I'm praying for you & your LO girl. Please continue to keep us updated.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes Barb, praying the spotting stops or is harmless. Glad your getting your blood drawn and hopefullt they let you know asap and it can reassure your everything is fine. :hugs: praying everything goes well. Rest and relax!!!


----------



## laustiredttc

This journey really is one of the hardest things i have ever and i do mean ever been through. But i know how strong we all are and that we will all come through this to the other side. Sending you amazing ladies lots of love x x Barb, sending prayers your way today :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls, I just need to vent...Last night, I litterally had dream after dream of getting a pos HPT. I would wake up randomly thinking for a moment it was real, then reality would come crashing down on me. So, by the time I got out of bed this morning I was obviously in an awesomely depressed mood. Then, I think I'm going to get to go on vacation in June and that totally back fires and I really really need a vacation. And our finances are tight b/c of doing expensive fertility procedures that obviously did us a whole lot of f'ing good. I just *need* a week to forget about TTC and bills and everything else or I'm going to go crazy! I am just getting so worn down by all of this. I just want to cry and punch something all at the same time! ](*,) AAAAAHHHH!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Then I have employes that come and stand around my desk bitching about how their kids are driving them nuts. FML


----------



## HWPG

rach, so sorry! do you have a plan B for vacation?
when they start complaining about their kids, maybe you could do one of these: "ugh, i totally understand! i have these co workers who complain about their kids all.the.time and it's so annoy-.... oh. whoops. nevermind".


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks Mirolee that made me smile. :)

Has AF shown up yet? Hope not.


----------



## HWPG

spotting. not the type that is coming out, the sticky go searching for it type (graphic, sorry). tomorrow? saturday maybe? i think i'm goign to pysch the period out of me by taking a dollar store hpt - that usually works ;)


----------



## laustiredttc

Rach, huni that's a shitty shitty thing to happen. Seriously i had the same monday, no joke!! woke up and thought you muther fuc*&%!!!! Maybe take some time out from everything, ttc, opk, bnb, sperm, bd'ing, ok well maybe not that but do something else that you enjoy, like really enjoy especially if you cant afford the vacation. Plan a girls night out and have some laughs, plan a day where you and dh have some real time together doing whatever it is you both like. Worked for me, i just concentrated on myself for a while and just totally fuck*& off alot of the ttc stuff. Anyway i hope you feel better by this weekend :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

rach-iagree with laura, if you can't afford a vacation right now...do something else. Like hubby and i didn't have enough money for a real honeymoon when we got married, so we just stayed overnight in a hotel close to home...maybe take a night and cuddle/relax and watch movies with dh, or go out for a nice dinner or make dinner at home with candlelight? I hope you find something to relax you and take away your stress. :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Thanks for the support ladies. Love ya!

Hey Barb, how did everything go today?


----------



## Snizuitz

Sorry to hear about your frustrations, Rach. My sister used to say that with problems, it's either famine or drought. Just lots of suckiness! I agree with the other ladies-- go blow off some steam with your girlfriends!

I spent my ENTIRE morning trying to get someone to draw my blood. Lol! I know I'm a hard stick, but seriously. The RE gave up and told me to drink a ton of water (already had) and go to a lab to have them try. So, I drank water and walked around Target for a while. It was almost like a day off work!

The downside is I won't hear until tomorrow whether my numbers are good or not. The upside is that should be my last blood draw for a while if the levels are increasing properly!


----------



## Brayr08

Are you still spotting?


----------



## laustiredttc

i hope you get good news sweetie. Sorry for the crappy day but like you said at least you got some time off work. keeping fx :hugs:

afm, well i must have O last night, no scrap that i know i O last night. I had the most horrible pain in my left ovary to the point where i can honestly say that i felt the actual egg being released and sure enough, big time temp spike this morning. The pain must have lasted for about 5 minutes as well. It was the strangest feeling i have ever had. Got my acupuncture app today so going to ask her what she thinks about it as i'm not sure if the pain is a good thing or a bad? Also question; do i class this as O day as i O about 3am this morning? Also i have my smear today, worst timing ever i know, do you think it will affect the eggy in any way?

Sorry for the long post and questions girls, :flower:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That is great you O, did you get some bding in? Not all womens experience pain at O time but it doesn't affect anything if you did. One time I O i had pain but it doesn't happen very often. I'm not sure about the smear...it takes about a week for the egg to travel to implant in the uterus anyways, so I think you would be fine but i'm not a doctor and i would bring it up before you get it done to be on the safe side. Enjoy your relaxing acupuncture today. ok, so you O at 3am...and had atemp spike..well if you wouldn't have felt that pain,and your are temping, you would say you O yesterdayaccording to the temp spike so do that. You are 1 dpo today!! WOOHOO!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Hope you are well Barb...still sending prayers your way. <3

How are you Mirolee and Rach?


----------



## Brayr08

Yey for the O Laura!!! And I agree with Heather, before you let them do anything, I'd definetly bring it up.

I am slightly less grouchy today. :winkwink: I've decided that starting next week (unless I'm pregnant or my cyst is still huge) I'm going to get my pre-trying-to-get-pregnant body back with lots of excersise. I already eat pretty healthy, but my Lord am I flabby. :haha: I've always been one to constantly excersise, so it will be SOOOOO nice to get back in the groove.

Barb, I'm still praying for ya girl! Hope everything comes back fine.


----------



## Snizuitz

Yay for O'ing, Laura! I would count the day before the temp spike as O day, so I agree with Heather on that. Let the TWW begin!!

Rach-- my spotting stopped the day before yesterday and never got too heavy. The doctor said it's totally normal (thank goodness!). Just waiting on those numbers today!


----------



## Brayr08

So happy to hear that Barb! Pray'n your numbers are HUGE today. :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi! Just a quick pop in. Temp crash today, counting it as day 1, also bfn on hpt. Starting calls to drs for hsg and clomid and acupuncture for next week. Haven't checked for full flow yet but I sure it's very close. Boobs very sore. 
Barb, glad you are feeling better. Heather, any SS? Laus, I have o pain every month. Pap shouldn't do anything, but always ask. :) happy Fridays!


----------



## tlk71411

laustiredttc said:


> i hope you get good news sweetie. Sorry for the crappy day but like you said at least you got some time off work. keeping fx :hugs:
> 
> afm, well i must have O last night, no scrap that i know i O last night. I had the most horrible pain in my left ovary to the point where i can honestly say that i felt the actual egg being released and sure enough, big time temp spike this morning. The pain must have lasted for about 5 minutes as well. It was the strangest feeling i have ever had. Got my acupuncture app today so going to ask her what she thinks about it as i'm not sure if the pain is a good thing or a bad? Also question; do i class this as O day as i O about 3am this morning? Also i have my smear today, worst timing ever i know, do you think it will affect the eggy in any way?
> 
> Sorry for the long post and questions girls, :flower:

Yay for O'ing. I get Opains sometimes, but not everytime. I dont temp though so I could be wrong on that. Just tell your dr your in the tww and they can go about your exam so as not to disturb anything :winkwink:



Brayr08 said:


> Yey for the O Laura!!! And I agree with Heather, before you let them do anything, I'd definetly bring it up.
> 
> I am slightly less grouchy today. :winkwink: I've decided that starting next week (unless I'm pregnant or my cyst is still huge) I'm going to get my pre-trying-to-get-pregnant body back with lots of excersise. I already eat pretty healthy, but my Lord am I flabby. :haha: I've always been one to constantly excersise, so it will be SOOOOO nice to get back in the groove.
> 
> Barb, I'm still praying for ya girl! Hope everything comes back fine.

Yay for exercise, makes you feel amazing!! They say that exercising is actually really good for ttc. :thumbup: I'm also starting a new exercise progam trying to get all super sext to ttc again in July :winkwink: 



Snizuitz said:


> Yay for O'ing, Laura! I would count the day before the temp spike as O day, so I agree with Heather on that. Let the TWW begin!!
> 
> Rach-- my spotting stopped the day before yesterday and never got too heavy. The doctor said it's totally normal (thank goodness!). Just waiting on those numbers today!

I'm so glad it stopped love, I hope you get sky high numbers! :hugs:

AFM Got my blood drawn yesterday, results this AM- my HCG is at a 1...so NOT PREGNANT :cry: Dissapointing but I know I'm not alone in that kind of disappointment. I do have my DD and I'm so grateful for her, and this means she gets to be "the baby" a while longer. I'm going to focus on getting in shape and getting my body baby ready for TTC in July :thumbup:
Can any of you lovely ladies explain to me how I start temping? I havent got my post MC AF so do I have to wait for that?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

get a basal body thermometer...take your temp first thing every day at the same time and chart it, (fertilityfriend.com) is free...before O, your temps are on the lower side, after O your temps are higher. So, to know when you O you have to have 3 days in a row of higher temps than usual and usually a temp shift of at least .3 -.4 degrees. We will be here for more questions along the way, don't want to startle you with too much info or confuse you. I was confused at first also, but i've been temping to get to know my body and how long my luteal phase is so i know when to expect af and to make sure i'm ovulating. Sorry to hear that and best of luck to you next cycle.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

mirolee-not really....haven't really been feeling anything. if i get sore bbs around 8dpo, i'll consider something positive. i'm 6 today, so few more days hopefully i will start noticing something and feel pregnant.


----------



## tlk71411

MamaTo2Girls said:


> get a basal body thermometer...take your temp first thing every day at the same time and chart it, (fertilityfriend.com) is free...before O, your temps are on the lower side, after O your temps are higher. So, to know when you O you have to have 3 days in a row of higher temps than usual and usually a temp shift of at least .3 -.4 degrees. We will be here for more questions along the way, don't want to startle you with too much info or confuse you. I was confused at first also, but i've been temping to get to know my body and how long my luteal phase is so i know when to expect af and to make sure i'm ovulating. Sorry to hear that and best of luck to you next cycle.

Thank you so much, thats so much easier to understand then the web pages I was reading! I want to know exactly how my cycle works so I can quit guessing. lol I'll be stalking you guys-:dust: to all of you!


----------



## laustiredttc

Well i had the smear and the nurse said it should be fine and not to worry so that's good! BUT, i did dtd with dh last night and she said it might mess with the results so i will have to wait and see :dohh:

Yay, barb i'm really happy that the spotting has stopped and keeping everything crossed you get sky high numbers :thumbup:

Cheers heather, i always appreciate the help you give me girl :hugs: 

Hey Rach, gosh you and mirolee are being very good about getting healthy. I might have to get my bum in gear again and start doing something. Glad the grouch has passed for you. I had a major moment today in the car with dh, then proceeded to cry as i thought he was shouting at me :wacko: Honestly, fecking hormones!!!

TLK, i'm sorry about the bfn huni but like you say you have your beautiful daughter and she will get to have more of mummies undivided attention. I hope you catch the eggy next cycle sweetie. oh and i have mild O pains from time to time as well but nothing like last nights. 

I spoke to my acupuncturist and she said it might have just been a strong O, whatever that means :shrug:


----------



## HWPG

Perfect temping explanation mama! GL tlk; I love temping. Looooove.


----------



## Brayr08

I'm glad your appointment went well today Laura. Not real sure what a "strong" O is either...well...at least not when O means "ovulation" and not "org...."...well, I'm sure you get the picture.:winkwink:

I'm a temp addict also. :blush: I keep telling myself before I go to bed that I'm not going to temp in the morning, there's no point, but then when my alarm goes off in the morning, I think, I just HAVE to know!!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

laura-maybe strong O means the egg was bigger than usual and so when it was being released it was more painful?


----------



## Snizuitz

Heather and Laura-- My thoughts, too. Stong O = Big, healthy egg! I always had more O pains when I was on meds-- especially on the side they told me was dominant. I swear it wasn't my mind playing tricks on me!

Tlk-- for me, charting didn't really start helping until after a couple months. That's when I started to see patterns. Charting temperatures along with cervical position and cervical mucous can really help you see when your body is gearing up for O so you don't miss it. The cervical stuff didn't make much sense to me at first, but after a couple months of feeling around "in there" I started to notice the changes.

Thanks for all the well wishes! Still waiting here, twiddling my thumbs... I'm sure they'll call after 5pm. Seems their modus operandi.


----------



## Brayr08

That's awful they make you (and us:winkwink:) wait that long! I would probably just get impatient and call them.


----------



## Snizuitz

Finally! The doctor's office called me at about 6pm. I swear, they are trying to give me a heart attack. But the news was good-- numbers doubled as they should. The next waypoint is an ultrasound this week to make sure this HCG machine is in the right place!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! I'm sure going to try to relax and enjoy the sunny days over here in Arizona. :coolio:


----------



## laustiredttc

yey barb :happydance: :happydance: thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope you can relax and have a lovely weekend now huni. Enjoy the sun :)


----------



## laustiredttc

I dont know either. I'm sure these professionals just pull stuff out their arses half the time :haha: she is a nice person though and she is a great accupuncturist so she can sprout whatever she wants he he


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

so happy to hear the good news barb...enjoy your weekend. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Yey Barb!!! So happy for you girl.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Heather, did you use the FertileCm again this month? I was gonna start taking it the first day of this next cycle and was wondering if you still noticed an improvment?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

actually i'm not taking it again....i noticed very little improvement and since it didn't work that month, i said screw it. It was very hard trying to remember to take it the 3 times a day as recommended. All you can do is give it a try for amonth and see how much it helps you. :)

GIRLS!! SS update, i'm not spotting, it's just SUPER noticeable! I am cramping on my lower left side on and off and have been all morning. Don't know what is going on, but hope it's good! 7dpo today!


----------



## Brayr08

FX Heather!!! Hope it's that LO burrowing deap down!

I bought it late in my cycle this month, so I thought I'd try it out next cycle if I'm not pregnant (which I'm probably not), but if I am, hey, I'm okay w/being out the money. :) I'm also thinking about seeing if I can do a post coitel test this next cycle to see if I have a hostel environment in there. I don't know what they can really do for that, but at least I'd know.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

the preseed lubricant creates a safe environment for sperm.....certain foods you eat can even make a hositle environment for sperm...i also read if you O during sex that it helps make a safe environment also? I really think that is what helped me conceive my boy last time. The more alkaline it is down there, the better for boy or girl sperm (can't remember which). So, i am going to keep using preseed every time and hope it gives me a boy again.


----------



## Brayr08

I think I should just buy some more preseed also. It doesn't HURT anything, so why not? And if Oing helps, hey, I'm willing to make that happen too. :haha:

I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm not due for AF until Tuesday, but I keep getting AF cramps. :dohh: So I'm just waiting for the spotting to start.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

maybe your implanting too rach!! fx for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

ok, for now the cramps have been gone for awhile...noticing sore nips/boobs and maybe peeing a little more than usual (no i am not drinking a lot). I think things are looking good! Feeling absolutely positive this cycle (for now) lol. 3 more days til I :test:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Weird..in now experiencing pinching feeling in tge same spot I was cramping earlier.


----------



## laustiredttc

yey heather that sounds v promising huni, keeping fx for you.

Rach, i say give it a go hun :thumbup:

afm, well i am totally just pissed off with it all now. Seriously just fed up to the point where i am seriously thinking of not trying at all for a while. My temp plummeted this morning to pre O levels so looks as if that supposedly STRONG O was just a load of bullshit!!!!!! I think my cycle is all wonky, i have no cm whatsoever and got another pos opk again today, WTF???????????? Fu&* it, i just cant be arsed with it anymore. Gonna have few beers tonight, think i need them :cry: sorry for being in fowl mood ladies.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'e had my temp plummet a few cycles after O...i bet tomorrow it will be back up. Don't be hard on yourself hun. maybe something threw your temp off. do you have a pic of your opk test, maybe it isn't positive. Hope everything works out well. :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

thanks heather, it was def pos as the test line was darker than the control. My temp went up a bit again today but only to 97.90? Normally my post O temps go to about 98.58ish i think? See this is why i fricken hate using opk or temping it just stresses the hell out of me. I wasn't going to do it but then thought i best to check to make sure my cycle is normal and arrrrgh just bloody typical it goes all screwy!!!! I must admit though i haven't done it every day and not wrote any of the temps down. and i did get some unusually low pre o temps like 97.05 so maybe i have O and my temps have just changed since the mc. Sorry for dribbling on girls, just frustrated. Gonna try mellow out a bit :blush:


----------



## laustiredttc

Anyway, how are you all doing? Heather any more symptoms? Pretty quiet around here


----------



## LiLi2

Ok ladies, I posted this in the TTC section but I'm thinking it was the wrong place for it. Any opinions here? 

I'm unsure as to exactly how long my cycles are, but I assume probably 29-30 days based on just knowing about when AF falls. My last period started around the 26th of March. OH went out of town for a while and we did the deed when he returned on the 11th of April (so 10 days ago). I'm not really familiar with ovulation calendars and fertile days or any of that yet so who knows if I was very fertile that day. Anyway, I thought AF was coming a bit early yesterday morning, but it was just a bit of very light brown spotting. I really never spot. I had an odd pinching feeling in my lower abdomen, but thought nothing of it. I noticed by boobs were sore last week, but thought nothing of that either. So.. what the? I'm confused as to what's going on and wondering if we made a whoopsie, but I'm afraid to test because I know it would be ok if it were negative (timing), but I'd also be really disappointed. I just told OH what's going on and he said "Yay! So we're having a baby?!"

So sore boobs about 6 days after and light brown spotting at 10 days after DTD? Was I even fertile? It seems so improbable, being that we pulled out and I have no idea when I ovulate. Opinions please! I know it's silly not to just take a test, but I just don't know that I want to get a negative and be sad, but also know it's for the best. I also think it may be too early. Any opinions welcome!


----------



## HWPG

hi lili
it seems like 4/11 was about day 17 of your cycle. you def could have been in your fertile time, right around when you probably ovulate. even with pulling out, you could def be pregnant. honestly, i would give it 2 more days (that would be a 30 day cycle, since today is about day 28), and if nothing, then you really are gonna have to take that test!


----------



## HWPG

hey gals
i was away this weekend visitng my bff who just had her baby. had a lovely time, got to hold the baby as much as i wanted. while i'm not ready for the every 2-3 hour feedings, i am ready for a LO. i start clomid on wednesday; i'm excited and scared.
laus, so sorry for all the frustration! argh, why cant it just be like - period, ovulate, something (bfp or another period)?! our bodes are super frustrating, and i have not had a mc, but i can only imagine what that does to us. hugs. have some beers and sex 'cause there's nothing else you can do, right?
barb, glad the numbers came back doubled, what a relief!
heather, waiting to hear from you.... 
rach, when does the next something start for you, and what will it be? 
hugs y'all


----------



## LiLi2

Thanks HWPG. I'll give it until mid-week, then pick up a test. I have such mixed feelings about this! I'm still spotting this morning, but VERY lightly. Is light brown spotting for 2 days normal for implantation?

Hooray for starting Clomid. I'll have my FX for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

lili it's normal...my last af started on march 27th....my cycle lasts about the same as yours, 28-30 days. I am due for af friday, so you should be due for it thursday. I also expereienced light pinching on my left lower abdomen, i am 9 days past ovulation today and i tested but BFN. Could still be early i hope....i never have experienced implantation bleeding. If you are 10, a first response early result test may show a positive. Just go get a test and take it first thing in the morning. Best of luck to you.


----------



## LiLi2

I hope it was BFN due to being too early! :hugs: I will pick up a test today and take it either tomorrow or Wednesday and report back. Hoping to hear about a BFP for you in the next couple days!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks lili..same to you!


----------



## Snizuitz

Heather-- sounds very promising despite BFN. It is still very early, so no worries! When are you going to test again?

Mirolee-- You don't really need to be scared of Clomid. Honestly, I think I was an extreme case. If you have handled birth control alright in the past, then it probably won't be too horrible. I hope this is the magic bullet for you!

Laura-- Hope you're feeling better, sweetie. Having the grumps is no fun!

Lili-- Welcome! Yes, I agree with the other ladies-- this could be a BFP for you! 

AFM, I am beyond-reason exhausted. I just want to sleep all the time. This is going to be the worst week for me. The only thing I have going for me is that I don't have morning sickness so I won't be puking through it all. I have two conferences to go to (which means no naps and no snacks for me :(. Huh. Just realized I've been spoiled!) and I have two evening shifts for my second job as well. Wish me luck!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm testing again tomorrow if my temp goes back up...it went down today like .3-.4 degrees! Yesterday it was 98.1 and today it went to 97.78. Last month I had a supposable implant dip at 9dpo where it went down at least .3 degrees, but i didn't end up preggo....so i really feel out already despite all our hard work and i had great feelings this time.


----------



## HWPG

barb, i have heard that you can feel sick if you let your blood sugar drop, so make sure you keep snacks with you, just in case.


----------



## Snizuitz

Will do, Mirolee! Thanks for the advice! I'm going to try to just take this week one day at a time. Hopefully it won't be too painful.


----------



## tlk71411

LiLi2 said:


> I hope it was BFN due to being too early! :hugs: I will pick up a test today and take it either tomorrow or Wednesday and report back. Hoping to hear about a BFP for you in the next couple days!

Good Luck!! FX for you.



Snizuitz said:


> Heather-- sounds very promising despite BFN. It is still very early, so no worries! When are you going to test again?
> 
> Mirolee-- You don't really need to be scared of Clomid. Honestly, I think I was an extreme case. If you have handled birth control alright in the past, then it probably won't be too horrible. I hope this is the magic bullet for you!
> 
> Laura-- Hope you're feeling better, sweetie. Having the grumps is no fun!
> 
> Lili-- Welcome! Yes, I agree with the other ladies-- this could be a BFP for you!
> 
> AFM, I am beyond-reason exhausted. I just want to sleep all the time. This is going to be the worst week for me. The only thing I have going for me is that I don't have morning sickness so I won't be puking through it all. I have two conferences to go to (which means no naps and no snacks for me :(. Huh. Just realized I've been spoiled!) and I have two evening shifts for my second job as well. Wish me luck!!

I always got sick if I didnt eat so I second Mirolee.



MamaTo2Girls said:


> i'm testing again tomorrow if my temp goes back up...it went down today like .3-.4 degrees! Yesterday it was 98.1 and today it went to 97.78. Last month I had a supposable implant dip at 9dpo where it went down at least .3 degrees, but i didn't end up preggo....so i really feel out already despite all our hard work and i had great feelings this time.

Keeping my FX for you hon, probably too early. :hugs:With my DD I didnt get a bfp until the day my period was due! 

Mirolee good luck with clomid, I really hope it works quickly for you =) 

AFM....The :witch: FINALLY came. So now I'm temping and tracking my cycles and joined a new gym (it has a massage bed!) so I'll be all set for July to ttc when I see my hubby. Stalking all of you lovely ladies, hope you dont mind me sticking around =)


----------



## Snizuitz

Please do stick around, Tlk! We've all been on this thread for a while now. It's been a wonderful support for me this last year or so while TTC and going through different treatments.

Glad to have you here!


----------



## HWPG

^^wss


----------



## LiLi2

AF got me. I'm slightly relieved, since we're really more WTT/NTNP right now anyway, but we were both actually kind of sad. I think OH was more disappointed than I was though.. he said "I was actually hoping there was a little guy in there". Oh well. I'll be back to the TTC/TWW areas of bnb soon enough. :hugs: for the support, ladies. Fingers crossed for BFPs all around.


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, I get really frustrated with temping and OPK's too. I get so obsessed with it and then I get mad when it doesn't do what I want it to do. For example, Friday, my temp was 98.75, then dropped to 98.47 the next day. Dropped to 98.25 the next day. So I'm thinking AF is going to show up any time, NO, the next day it started slowly going back up. It's back up to 98.50 today. What the crap body? I haven't started spotting yet even though today I should be starting my period. I usually always have spotting a couple of days before. Grrr...I'll test tomorrow, but I bet it will be negative. Stupid stupid reproductive organs...

Mirolee, are you pretty excited to start your clomid? I know I always get excited to start something new. We're just going to try on our own for a while. DH decided he didn't really want to ask his grandpa right now for the money, I cried for a bit, but now I'm over it. I'd like to do IVF/ICSI, but honestly, I feel if I'm meant to get pregnant and have a baby, I will, no matter what we do.

Heather, did you test today?

So, I wanted to share a customer's succes story. Her DH had cancer when he was in his early 20's and was told they would never concieve. So, in the mean time, they adopted two children, and were in the process of adopting their 3rd when low and behold, she wound up pregnant. They still adopted the third child and they went on to have their biological child. It's so amazing when that happens. It gives me some hope that it could still happen for us. :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yeah, rach....bfn again. Temp did go slightly back up but it did last month too....last month at 11dpo it went down 2 days in a row and af was coming...tomorrow will be 11dpo, if temp goes down tomorrow i know af is coming..so i guess we will see but i'm sure i should've got a bfp at least today. :(


----------



## Brayr08

Oops, spoke too soon. I just went to the bathroom, and there was the _*SLIGHTEST*_ bit of pink, like, had to put the toilet paper right up to my face, to see if I was really seing it. So, AF will probably be showing up.


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry Heather. I tested yesterday and it was negative. Maybe we'll be one of the few that will get our BFP late. We can hope, right?


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey girls. 

Heather, sorry about the bfn, i really thought this was it for you. I hope the witch stays away though fx

Rach, i know its crappy bout the ivf funds but like you said you can still try al natural in the meantime. hoping af stays away for you as well huni.

Barb, get some rest sweetie :)

mirolee, yay hoping the clomid works for you huni. 

afm, well still grouchy. Really feel like the green eyed monster has me in its firm grip. I stupidly decided to walk the dog the same time as school pick up. Cue, hoards of mothers with babies, children and bulging bumps :cry: I'm trying to stay positive but its sooooo hard for some reason and im only 5dpo well thats if i have even O :dohh:


----------



## HWPG

hey all!
so, today is cd4 for me. i just dropped $90 at cvs - $10 for softcups, $40 for digital opks, and $35 for clomid. thanks for all the encouragement: i'm a little nervous, i see a lot of hair trigger emotions for the next five days - crying to anger to glee to crying. we shall see.


----------



## tlk71411

Snizuitz said:


> Please do stick around, Tlk! We've all been on this thread for a while now. It's been a wonderful support for me this last year or so while TTC and going through different treatments.
> 
> Glad to have you here!

Thank you, I really appreaciate that. I absolutely love this site, and this thread. 



Brayr08 said:


> Sorry Heather. I tested yesterday and it was negative. Maybe we'll be one of the few that will get our BFP late. We can hope, right?

Sorry for the BFNS but you are NOT OUT until the :witch: comes flying in.
I'm sure I've mentioned this before but with my DD I didnt get a positive until the day my period was due. So there is hope.



HWPG said:


> hey all!
> so, today is cd4 for me. i just dropped $90 at cvs - $10 for softcups, $40 for digital opks, and $35 for clomid. thanks for all the encouragement: i'm a little nervous, i see a lot of hair trigger emotions for the next five days - crying to anger to glee to crying. we shall see.

Woo you are locked and loaded and ready to go! I'm super excited for you! I hope this is just thing to get your BFP:baby: BTW, I've heard some ladies say the clomid made them drier down there, in case no one mentioned that to you:blush: lol 

AFM: Getting my hair done today!! Going super dark I decided. Feel like I need a drastic change. lol


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sounds nice tlk...enjoy your relaxation hair time :) Always nice to enjoy. I love changing my hair all the time. Change is good sometimes.

mirolee-sounds great...super excited about clomid for you. It should work! FX!

rach-we can hope, yes...hope your pink is still early for implanation or something or just spotting but still pregnant. FX af stays away for you.


----------



## HWPG

i have already purchased a brand new bottle of preseed - another $25 - but i love that stuff. and the softcups. i may use them forever.... btw, i know i'm dropping "$" comments in my posts and it's just a small amount compared to what some of you have done, i'm not trying to compare, i'm just feel like $$ is coming out of me like water lately, and i'm whiny about it, which i have no reason to be. forgive my insensitivity if this has struck a nerve with anyone! i wonder, though, if you can insure breast milk, if you can do the same for all the ttc stuff.....


----------



## HWPG

enjoy the hair change! i want to do mine also, but i'm hoping to donate or sell it, so i cant do anything to it for a little while longer still.... but then, it's getting the chop! and maybe something crazy like blue or purple chunk.


----------



## laustiredttc

wow mirolee your really ra ra rahing to go :dance: awesome!! Dude i feel like i'm on clomid right now, think my system is f'ckd up big time just blew up on the dh again. I hope you dont get any side affects from it and its plain sailing :thumbup:

Tlk, i hope the new colour works well. There is nothing like a bit of self indulgence to get the feel good factor.

Heather, will you be testing tomorrow? 

I think if my temps stay the same or drop then i'm just going to give up on this cycle :shrug: Officially start my new job Monday, so hoping that will be a nice distraction for a while.


----------



## laustiredttc

Mirolee, i saw a lady recently with short spiky hair and she had it dyed like a silver/blonde platinum colour, which looked pretty cool


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

no laura...i will not be testing tomorrow. Last month at cd11 (which is what i'll be tomorrow) my temp went down, then it went down more on cd12 (day before af). So, if my temp goes up or stays around the same the next 2 days, I will test thursday morning. If not, i'm out and no more testing. i think the new job is the perfect distraction and thing you need to stop stressing so much. I think i need somethingto distract me, seriously. I reallllly think i just need to give up trying and relax, but even if i say i will relax and try to, I just can't...i can't for some reason. I can't quit trying and give up and let it happen if it happens. I've never got pregnant that way...we always tried but maybe not so hard? I know it's hard to think to just do it and try every other day around O, but you think, well what if that 1 da we skip is the day? but i really think we should give it try, i think we're just doing it too much and probly too early in our cycle and by the time O comes, hubs hardly has a good enough count cuz we bd like every day but we've tried now for 11 or 12 cycles and I don't think we did do it everyday every cycle. I don't know....


----------



## laustiredttc

I know hun, i know how hard it is to relax and hopefully mother nature takes her cue. This cycle my ability to relax has completely gone out the window!!! I really hope your temp goes up by thursday i hope both of ours do! I know i need to stress less its just i think because my hormones are everywhere, we have the house going through and the car is on its last legs things are just seeming to affect me that little bit more right now. 
I think your such a strong woman heather and you and the other girls have given so much support that i am truly grateful for you all :hugs:
I was looking back over some of our first posts on this thread and its made me realise how far we have come. We have one bfp in the pipeline, there will be more to come!!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

you're right, laura...barb gave us all hope....there will be more to come, we all will get a bfp one of these days soon. :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee, good luck with the clomid today! How much did they start you off on?

Welp, NOT pregnant. Shocker!!! :winkwink: Oh well. Looks like I won't be having a 2013 baby. I haven't started my period yet, but I had more spotting last night and a BFN this morning, so I stopped taking my meds. I'll go in tomorrow to see if my cyst is gone and if it is, I'll start training for a 5K on Sunday. Although I'm bummed I'm not pregnant, I'm excited to get back in shape.

I hope the rest of your are luckier on your current cycle than I was on mine. :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

starting 100 mg tonight!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sorry to hear that rach...have fun getting in shape and taking a break. hope the cyst is gone!

mirolee-woohoo!! how exciting, it's right around the corner, not much longer! FX it works!

afm-temp went up slightly but have a feeling it will plummet tomorrow morning. Hope not though.


----------



## HWPG

i hope it doesnt plummet either!


----------



## tlk71411

HWPG said:


> i have already purchased a brand new bottle of preseed - another $25 - but i love that stuff. and the softcups. i may use them forever.... btw, i know i'm dropping "$" comments in my posts and it's just a small amount compared to what some of you have done, i'm not trying to compare, i'm just feel like $$ is coming out of me like water lately, and i'm whiny about it, which i have no reason to be. forgive my insensitivity if this has struck a nerve with anyone! i wonder, though, if you can insure breast milk, if you can do the same for all the ttc stuff.....

You cant insure breast milk-I do know that lol. I'm not sure about TTC but honestly I dont think so. I've never used preseed or soft cups? how do they work? I know what you mean about all the money spent. Just pregnancy tests alone I'm like...."wow thats a lot."



HWPG said:


> enjoy the hair change! i want to do mine also, but i'm hoping to donate or sell it, so i cant do anything to it for a little while longer still.... but then, it's getting the chop! and maybe something crazy like blue or purple chunk.

I didnt cut it off, I cant. Everytime I cut my hair I cry and cry and regret it for months. lol I wish I could do some crazy colors but it's not allowed in the military. I love how it turned out though! 



laustiredttc said:


> I think if my temps stay the same or drop then i'm just going to give up on this cycle :shrug: Officially start my new job Monday, so hoping that will be a nice distraction for a while.

Yay for a new job!! What kind of work will you be doing?



Brayr08 said:


> Mirolee, good luck with the clomid today! How much did they start you off on?
> 
> Welp, NOT pregnant. Shocker!!! :winkwink: Oh well. Looks like I won't be having a 2013 baby. I haven't started my period yet, but I had more spotting last night and a BFN this morning, so I stopped taking my meds. I'll go in tomorrow to see if my cyst is gone and if it is, I'll start training for a 5K on Sunday. Although I'm bummed I'm not pregnant, I'm excited to get back in shape.
> 
> I hope the rest of your are luckier on your current cycle than I was on mine. :hugs:

Sorry for BFN hon. I hope your check-up goes well with the cyst. FX it's gone!



MamaTo2Girls said:


> afm-temp went up slightly but have a feeling it will plummet tomorrow morning. Hope not though.

FX it stays up!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks tlk...me too....i really really do. xx


----------



## HWPG

tlk, in america you can totally insure breast milk! i've had friends that do it. you can also sell it! omg, preseed and softcups are SO awesome! preseed is a ttc friendly lubricant; it comes with an applicator so you can put it up inside, but i just use it to help get things started, because we all know when you are having ttc sex e/o day, it can get take a little while to get into it and can get raw just in general. no, just me? ;) and softcups hold it all in afterwards - they are intended to use during your period, but the women of the ttc world have taken over the market for holding the semen up near the cervix post-coitus. you just slide it after sex, and you can go about your day. i love them because if you have sex in the morning, all day can be like.... leaky, unexpectedly.... but with these in (properly), you get hours of dry time! love. them.


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi ladies! Just got back from the doctor and my first ultrasound. Everything looks good! I am so relieved!!! We even heard the heartbeat! I cried so hard. Such a beautiful moment, so long in the making!

I'm praying you all get your BFPs soon! Maybe some New Years babies?

:dust:


----------



## HWPG

what great news barb - i hope you are right about 2014 babies!


----------



## Brayr08

That's so good to hear Barb. So happy for you girl :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

That is fantastic news barb! So glad everything is well!


----------



## tlk71411

HWPG said:


> tlk, in america you can totally insure breast milk! i've had friends that do it. you can also sell it! omg, preseed and softcups are SO awesome! preseed is a ttc friendly lubricant; it comes with an applicator so you can put it up inside, but i just use it to help get things started, because we all know when you are having ttc sex e/o day, it can get take a little while to get into it and can get raw just in general. no, just me? ;) and softcups hold it all in afterwards - they are intended to use during your period, but the women of the ttc world have taken over the market for holding the semen up near the cervix post-coitus. you just slide it after sex, and you can go about your day. i love them because if you have sex in the morning, all day can be like.... leaky, unexpectedly.... but with these in (properly), you get hours of dry time! love. them.

That's interesting, I know with Tricare-military- you cant insure it(it's in the handbook), and my sister couldnt with her company either. But why exactly would you want to? sorry just curious as I never really looked into it. I know you can sell it, I also know women who work as "wet nurses". I dont think I'd want to do either of those. I mean, maybe for a family members baby but I'm just to...private of a person i guess lol omg I've heard softcups mentioned a lot here but never actually looked into them. That sounds AWESOME! I always hate the next morning or later in the day when all of a sudden "sploosh!" so annoying. (TMI LOL) Where do I get these wonderous devices?! I gotta make my list for July :winkwink:


Snizuitz said:


> Hi ladies! Just got back from the doctor and my first ultrasound. Everything looks good! I am so relieved!!! We even heard the heartbeat! I cried so hard. Such a beautiful moment, so long in the making!
> 
> I'm praying you all get your BFPs soon! Maybe some New Years babies?
> 
> :dust:

Aww thats so awesome hon! I cried when I heard my dd's heartbeat. :flower: If I get prego in July I will have a March/April baby :cloud9:


----------



## laustiredttc

Yay, barb :happydance: Ah bless i would cry too. I hope you continue to have a h&h 9months huni :)

Heather hoping your temp goes up too fx

Mirolee exciting times for you :)

Rach sorry about the bfn, here is hoping and lots of luck for the next cycle. Hope there is no cyst so you can enjoy training again.

Tlk, i will be working with people who have mental health issues in an open rehab hospital. So will be taking them for exercise, doing activities with them and escorting them into the community, that type of thing. 

7dpo, nothing, nada, zilch. temp is 98.20 but had two glasses of wine with pub meal last night so thats prob why. If i were to get a bfp this cycle it would be beyond a miracle!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

t


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

temp went down but i did get up 20 mins early but that shouldn't have affected much. Saw some pink lastnight so expecting af today or tomorrow (like planned). :( We will try next month, but not as hard, only bd like cd11, 13 and 15. I will use pressed only and cut out chocolate and caffeine from my diet and take my vitamins and try to eat healthier and be elevated after bding for at least an hour each time. If this next cycle does not work, I am going to talk to hubby about possibly talking with my ob/gyn and see if maybe there is a reason we haven't conceived yet. Hoping we don't have to do that, but thinking hubby wouldn't want to anyways. Please pray and hope for me. I have my appt with the general surgeon today about my incisional hernia.


----------



## laustiredttc

Heather i'm sorry the witch may be on her way stupid bit*&!! I'm just thinking maybe your hormone levels might be a little out of sinc? Maybe ask for some bloodwork first to be done? I truly truly hope that your next cycle brings you your :bfp: you deserve it so much. :hugs:

Going out with the dh for cocktails tonight for a leaving do at his work. Right now i'm just like F'ck it all and i am just going to do whatever the hell i want. No doubt i'll change my mind in the next few days :haha:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

thanks hun, have fun tonight. i'm thinking i'm not going to temp or us opks. i know i either O like cd14 or cd16 so maybe not knowing exactl when i'm expected to will help relieve stress so we don't think about it so much. maybe instead of starting cd11, we will do cd12, 14, 16. either way,like i said ONLY EVERY OTHER DAY and using preseed and having fun and not thinking about it. I will not tell hubby it is time to try to so maybe he can be more relaxed and enjoy it. Here's to a bfp in May for me FX!

afm-haven't noticed any more pink....yet, probly going to curse myself now. By some miracle I hope that pink i saw wasn't af and my temp shoots way up tomorrow morning. I can only WISH..or HOPE! But at leastI'm expecting her and have a great plan in action for next month/cycle. I will keep updated.

mirolee-how is the first dose of clomid treating you?


----------



## HWPG

heather, sorry about the temp and pink - i'm hoping (we all are!) that it is not what you fear....
afm, doing ok! i woke up very happy this morning, and i'm going to trick my mind that "clomid makes me happy!" - and repeat that for 5 days. :) c'mon clomid twins! and i have acup today at 2p and i'm visitng my 8 day old niece after work, so it's going to be a good day!


----------



## Brayr08

Have fun tonight Laura! 

Heather, I hope AF stays away...stupid AF...

I'm glad the clomid hasn't made you crazy yet Mirolee. I think mine started bothering me the second or third day. I was just hot all the time and DH seemed to push my buttons a bit more.

AFM, well, I apparently like stressing myself out. Well, first, my cyst is gone. YEY!!! Secondly, I maybe decided to do another IUI with a different mix of meds than what I have done before. I know it's probably stupid and a waste of time/money for me to do this, but I just want to be a mom so bad! We can afford this (well, better than we could afford IVF/ICSI) and I just hate not doing anything. So, here we go again.


----------



## tlk71411

laustiredttc said:


> Tlk, i will be working with people who have mental health issues in an open rehab hospital. So will be taking them for exercise, doing activities with them and escorting them into the community, that type of thing.
> 
> 7dpo, nothing, nada, zilch. temp is 98.20 but had two glasses of wine with pub meal last night so thats prob why. If i were to get a bfp this cycle it would be beyond a miracle!

That sounds like an awesome job! I honestly believe it takes a special kind of perosn to do work like that, not just anyone could you know. I couldnt, I dont have the patience or tact...I'm kind of a blunt person :blush:



MamaTo2Girls said:


> temp went down but i did get up 20 mins early but that shouldn't have affected much. Saw some pink lastnight so expecting af today or tomorrow (like planned). :( We will try next month, but not as hard, only bd like cd11, 13 and 15. I will use pressed only and cut out chocolate and caffeine from my diet and take my vitamins and try to eat healthier and be elevated after bding for at least an hour each time. If this next cycle does not work, I am going to talk to hubby about possibly talking with my ob/gyn and see if maybe there is a reason we haven't conceived yet. Hoping we don't have to do that, but thinking hubby wouldn't want to anyways. Please pray and hope for me. I have my appt with the general surgeon today about my incisional hernia.

Not out till the witch shows hon! I'm proud of you for trying to be healthier, more people on this planet need to! I know several women who literally dropped 5 lbs just by cutting out caffeine and WAM! prego. lol Prayers that your dr's appointment goes well and also for you and hubby. I hope you dont have to go to OBGYN but I do know how hard it is to drag your man there. It's like getting a toddler to sit through church. literally impossible. I'm praying for you hon!:hugs:


HWPG said:


> afm, doing ok! i woke up very happy this morning, and i'm going to trick my mind that "clomid makes me happy!" - and repeat that for 5 days. :) c'mon clomid twins! and i have acup today at 2p and i'm visitng my 8 day old niece after work, so it's going to be a good day!

Enjoy your visit hon! I love your positive attitude :hugs: Really in the end when you see that beautiful :bfp: you really will be able to say "Clomid makes me happy" lol



Brayr08 said:


> AFM, well, I apparently like stressing myself out. Well, first, my cyst is gone. YEY!!! Secondly, I maybe decided to do another IUI with a different mix of meds than what I have done before. I know it's probably stupid and a waste of time/money for me to do this, but I just want to be a mom so bad! We can afford this (well, better than we could afford IVF/ICSI) and I just hate not doing anything. So, here we go again.

It's not stupid or a waste hon. You're doing everything you can, and you will be able to say you have explored every option. That is not stupid at all, it's smart. How do you know it wont work if you dont try? FX it works for you :hugs:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

rach-maybe you changed yourmind because you are meant to try this and it is going to work? everything happens for a reason...but tlk said it well, you have to explore all your options and you can always look back one day and say you tried everything. Best of luck to you this time, more than ever! FX!!

tlk-thanks, it means alot...you will get your bfp again someday, you deserve it. Prayers for you too.

afm-well, i had that one lttle episode after i wiped and seen a tint of pink in my mucus and assumed the worst. Later lastnight I checked my cervix and found a tiny bit of brown/pink and figured it was going to coming. I know I am not due until tomorrow....but today i am having backache and cramps, but i checked my cervix and found white mucus? (we dtd lastnight and i don't know if it was mucus or his sperm. All I know is I found no pink, no brown...i feel like af is coming with the cramping and backaches, bt what if that tint of pink was ib? i'm probly just getting my hopes up again and will be let down in the morning when my temp plummets more. Let's hope it goes up and not down...that will give me hope. I will update as things happen.


----------



## laustiredttc

eugh, i feel so ill right now. wayyyyyyy too many cocktails last night. Think that's me done for half the year now. :haha: 

Mirolee, i like the mind trick, i hope that it gets you your much wanted bfp

Rach, i dont think your wasting any time or money. Like the girls said at least you know you have made the effort and done all you can. Also this could be the one huni so fx crossed and lots of :dust:

Heather, praying your temp stays up today and the witch stays well away


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

temp did go slightly up....weird....but wiped and red with a tiny clot...she is coming. :(


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, I'm that way too. I may drink like that maybe twice a year and that's enough for me. I hate being hungover b/c I'm hungover all night, I can't even passout b/c I'm shaking the whole time, and then I'm hungover the entire next day:sick:. 

Sorry Heather, I hope you're wrong and she stays away. Mine won't get here full flow. :growlmad: I thought she'd be here yesterday, but all I'm doing is like a heavy spotting and I can't start my meds until she really gets here. The one time I want her to show up she's taking her frick'n time.


----------



## laustiredttc

hangover really kicking in, i know self inflicted :haha: Ok now that i have gotten some of the petulant immaturity out of me again i'm going to grow up a bit and try to be more positive! Thankyou all for putting up with me the past few days.

Heather i'm really sorry huni our bodies play some awful tricks on us sometimes

Rach, i never thought i would say it but i hope the witch hurries up so you can start your iui.

Mirolee how is the clomid working for you hun? Is the mind control thing working?

TLK, how did the haircut go, do you like it? Forgive me if you have already posted on it.


----------



## Brayr08

Grrr...I am so frustrated. Where the heck is my period?! I'm spotting, but only when I wipe, nothing on my panty liner. I had major period cramps yesterday so I thought for sure she'd be here long before now. If I was pregnant, wouldn't they have been able to see something on my internal u/s yesterday? I would have 2-3 days late. So annoyed right now.


----------



## tlk71411

laustiredttc said:


> hangover really kicking in, i know self inflicted :haha: Ok now that i have gotten some of the petulant immaturity out of me again i'm going to grow up a bit and try to be more positive! Thankyou all for putting up with me the past few days.
> 
> Heather i'm really sorry huni our bodies play some awful tricks on us sometimes
> 
> Rach, i never thought i would say it but i hope the witch hurries up so you can start your iui.
> 
> Mirolee how is the clomid working for you hun? Is the mind control thing working?
> 
> TLK, how did the haircut go, do you like it? Forgive me if you have already posted on it.

ugh I'm the same way. I drink too much maybe once a year and then I have no desire to go past 2 drinks for ages lol I went super dark lol I'm naturally a dishwater blonde, but I usually do high/low lights so I look more of a light brown. But this is like a chocolate brown with peanut-butter highlights. I love it, except I have to shade in my eyebrows to match lol 




Brayr08 said:


> Grrr...I am so frustrated. Where the heck is my period?! I'm spotting, but only when I wipe, nothing on my panty liner. I had major period cramps yesterday so I thought for sure she'd be here long before now. If I was pregnant, wouldn't they have been able to see something on my internal u/s yesterday? I would have 2-3 days late. So annoyed right now.

They probably would not have seen anything on your u/s but now you should get a positive test. Maybe it's just a weird period? Sometimes I get weird ones if I've been stressing/eating different/exercising a lot.


----------



## HWPG

tlk, you are so sweet and funny! i'm glad you joined this thread!
rach, i dont think they would be able to see anything, but not sure.... did they do bw also with your u/s? have you taken any tests, esp frer? maybe it is a slow starting period... have you had spotting in the past?


----------



## Brayr08

I really don't think I'm pregnant. They didn't do any blood work or anything. Normally, with the promitrium, I'll stop taking it, then no more than 2 days later, AF shows up. There might be red/pink spotting the day before and brown spotting before I even stop taking the meds. This cycle, no brown spotting at all and just the red spotting. I'm just afraid that this is going to be my period and that I should start my meds, but I'll just keep waiting and it'll be too late. I tried calling my FS, but they're closed. I might just grab HPT after work and take it in the morning. If it's a BFN, I'll start my meds tomorrow (unless I wake up to AF, then I'll start them on Sunday). Sorry ladies, I know you know as much as I do, but I'm just so frustrated and need to vent.


----------



## HWPG

rach! dont say sorry! we want to know whats going on with you! i'm hoping that one way or another, you know SOMETHING by tomorrow, and i'm hoping it's positive.


----------



## laustiredttc

bless Rach, vent vent vent away hun. our bodies really do like to play games on us, very unfair!! I say take a test tomorrow just to be on the safe side. 

Tlk, that sounds lovely!! I would love to have the courage to change my colour completely. Have you ever had your eye brows dyed before, might be an easier way to go rather than pencilling them in each time? My friend had hers tattooed on but i'm not sure i recommend that lol.


----------



## HWPG

Tattooed? Yikes, that scares me...


----------



## laustiredttc

Yeah i know lol but she likes all that type of stuff. I prefer al natural, but hey thats just me. How you getting on with the clomid?


----------



## HWPG

I think the only true side effect I'm noticing from clomid are pimples. I hate them, and they drive me crazy, but I'll take that small effect! Counting my blessings!


----------



## laustiredttc

Ah that's not too bad and there could very well be a bfp at the end for you mirolee, looks like the mind trick is working :dance:


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee, how many more days are you on clomid?

Where's everyone else at in their cycles?

I am on CD4 today. I started my letrozole on Saturday and I started my follistum injections yesterday. I go in on Friday for my first u/s to see how my follies are growing. I really hope I have 2-4 really good sized ones.

Oh! and my SIL had her baby yesterday. We drove (2 hours) up to see them. Sophie (my new niece) looks just like DH's brother. I got to hold her for a while and I tell ya, it has just strengthened my resolve to get pregnant. I didn't even cry. I wanted to a couple of times. Like when part of the hospital staff asked if it was my SIL's first child (she said yes) and her mom pipes in, "and the first grandbaby on each side". I know she didn't mean it in a rude way, but it felt like a slap in the face. BUT, I'm glad we went, I love her already. :)


----------



## HWPG

hi rach! 
first, i'm glad you went and saw the baby. i love holding my new niece also, and i get the same resolve feeling.... but i still cry. more like leak. like i'm normal and then leaking from my eyes and then normal. ha. manic tears!
afm, i took my last dose last night. today starts every other day sex and opks. i've been feeling twingey (is that a word?) but i dont want to pysch myself up - it could be another 2 weeks before i ovulate! i'm hoping i'm in that "5-10 day" range though; that would be nice for once! so... heres to good sex and some good follicles for you and me! (wait, are you doing IUI this cycle or timed?)


----------



## Brayr08

Mirolee, I'd be absolutely shocked if you went more than a week without ovulating and I even think a week is strechting it. I would maybe wait to start taking your OPK's maybe tomorrow so you don't get a false positive. It's annoying how meds can mess with tests like that.
We're doing an IUI, but hey, I'm all for some good sex too. :winkwink:


----------



## Brayr08

Hi everyone, thought I'd break the silence. I went in for my ultrasound today and I have one follicle on my right ovary that's a 25, which is really good. Yey!!! So tomorrow we're doing our IUI. I was afraid that it might be way too early (I'll be CD9 tomorrow), but she said my lining looks great and the meds would help with making my egg good and ripe. Hoping everything goes perfectly tomorrow!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## HWPG

bray, great news! will you do a trigger shot to release the egg?
i am cd14 and bored.... i want to feel things happening to my ovaries, but every time i'm like, "yes! a twinge!" the next moment is nothing. i dunno... i wish i could get them checked! good luck with the IUI! i'm hoping the nice weather holds out and i can do lots of fun things this wkd to not think about it. btw, i saw the pics of you holding the new baby.... and i hope it is both our turns VERY soon... because i know how you felt/what you were thinking. hugs! youre a great aunt!


----------



## Brayr08

I did my trigger at 10 this morning. I took an OPK this morning before I went to the doc and it was negitive, so I should be ovulating in the next 36 hours! I've been temping, so I should know for sure when it happens.

It stinks you can't be monitored yet. It's so nice knowing what's going on in there. You're taking OPK's at least though, right?

It WILL be our turns soon darn it!


----------



## HWPG

yep, opks every 12 hours. poas addict!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hello to you all! rach-glad you have at least one good follie and I hope the iui went great! Really hope this is it for you :hugs: Mirolee-hope you O very soon and the clomid helped move things along and turns out positive for you this time :hugs:

afm-I am cd10 today...expecting to O cd14 or cd16. We are not trying so hard this mont ansd I'm only going to use preseed. We bd cd8...and hubby went back to work lastnight, so we won't again probly til his first night off which will be cd13 and then we will skip a day and bd again cd15. Hoping those 2 days, at least one, catches that egg. Thats it for me.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Hope everyone is having a good week so far! Mirolee, did you get your pos OPK yet?
Heather, that sounds like a nice relaxing plan. Good luck to ya girl!

My IUI went okay. I had to wait a frick'n hour and a half (this was after a 2 hour drive there and followed by a 2 hour drive home :dohh: ) to finally get my procedure done. They brought DH :spermy: in way before they did the procedure and the whole time I'm staring at the vile just imagining that I can see them dieing by the masses. His count was only 44 million the least he's ever had...by a lot...I know it's stupid, but I get so paranoid that they mixed up his swimmers w/someone elses....Anyways, when I got home I took a 2-3 hour nap and then just sat around all day. I'm just not feeling optimistic at all about this cycle. Especially since his numbers were so low. Anyway, I'm 2-3DPO today, so the earliest I'll test is Tuesday of next week.


----------



## HWPG

hi!
rach, i sure hope that your low feeling is just in your head - i so want this for you, so badly! a lot! 
i got a positive on my ICs, but not on my digi smiley. diluted pee maybe? anyways, my temp SHOT up this morning, and since yesterday i've been very crampy (not too painful, but def there) and inflated - not really bloated, but expanded in my belly. it's kinda gross cause i keep trying to push my belly down, but it's hard. i dunno... whatever... i told OH it meant there were 7 eggs - he did not laugh ;) so i'm probably 1 dpo - rach we are close!


----------



## Brayr08

7 eggs! Ha! Wouldn't that just figure? You spend all this time trying to get preggers, you take one cycle of clomid and BAM! You're the next Octomom. :haha:


----------



## Brayr08

Did you get some good bding in Mirolee?


----------



## HWPG

i hope so.... but i always panic after ovulation. i ovulated some time on monday... we had sex saturday afternoon, and monday evening. it makes me so anxious to talk about, ya know, 'cause what if that is not enough? we should ahve done sunday, but how can you know?! plus, everyone says e/o day is ok, plenty, and day-2 is actually great.... but i really do get quite upset over it in hindsight. oh well, ntohing to do now but wait.... how are you feeling? plus, i think they do IUIs the day of ovulation also, so we really should have our bases covered.... ugh, f-ing ttc!


----------



## Brayr08

I think that as long as OH has healthy :spermy: and you have a good healthy environment for them to live in, you should be fine. I hope this works for you so badly!

So, this morning, I took my temp and input it into my chart and it shows that I ovulated on 05/06/2013...which made me freak out b/c I took my trigger on the 3rd and my IUI was on the 4th. I should have ovulated around 10pm on the 4th. I called my FS first thing this morning and she told me not to temp when you're taking meds b/c they will completely throw your temping off. Which made me feel SO much better. I also asked about excersise and she said no bouncing (no running, crunches...that sort of thing) b/c your ovaries are still sensative b/c of the large follicle/s and you still risk hurting yourself. Thought that might be helpful for you too Mirolee. I know you're active and now that you're taking clomid (hopefully you only have to take it once :flower:) you have to be careful also.


----------



## HWPG

hey!
yes, i had def thought of that, esp after the 24 hours (monday-tuesday) of feeling inflated - i even said to OH "i wouldnt go running today if i could" - i did do yoga on tuesday night, but most of the inlfation had gone down by then, plus it is slow and smooth, so it felt very nice. i am now 3dpo, still feeling some twinges onthe right side, but globally ok. also, if you check out my chart, i def have higher temps than my pre-ov normal on the days i took clomid (notice the 97.6 peaks?). i was going to take them out of the chart in case it didnt give me crosshairs, but it did. so yah, i totally agree with your FS about temping with meds = no-no. 
it's also nice to see that maybe you ovulated around 10p on the 4th, same day as your IUI. i say this because if i ovulated on the monday evening and we had sex earlier that night, i feel more comfortalbe with our timing. that is because i am a worrier. 
ok, rach, less than 2 weeks left in our wait!
i wonder how laus and mama are (hint hint)?????


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

hello! hope you both are doing well (mirolee and rach)

I expected a pos opk today since it is usally the day I get a pos but nope not yet....if i don't get it within the next 2 days, I am gonna freak out and think i am not going to at all this cycle. I'm starting to worryand probly for nothing. I have O before as late as cd18, but that is when i was sick...so i got a pos opk on cd16 with those cycles. I am cd14 today. I PRAY tomorrow or the next day i see a smiley. We are sticking to the E/O day rule/plan. I hope this works!! I have to O first!! :(


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey gals sorry i have been mia, just this job is always tiring when first starting, did mva this week so all bruised and battered :(

Anyway, heather i really hope you get your pos opk soon huni. Its frustrating when our bodies play games with us. In the meantime just keep following your plan :thumbup:

Rach, mirolee, gosh all sounds really good for you ladies, keeping fingers and toes crossed mega tight for you both.

Nothing happening much here, i stopped the charting and opk's again this month but properly this time, even cancelled my acupuncture app. Just gonna concentrate on my job as really we need the money anyways to put into the new house. I apologies if i go mia again girls just that this job takes alot of easing into and takes alot out to begin with. Sending you all lots and lots of luck and love. x x x


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Thanks Laura! Got my po opk yesterday at cd16. 

And it is ok for you to mia...a new job is tiring and taks time getting used to until youget a routine going. I hope concentrating on the new job pushes all your stress and worry about ttc this cycle or for awhile and you magically get another bfp very soon and this time it sticks. Best of luck to you hun...miss you.

How are you guys Mirolee and Rach?


----------



## Brayr08

Laura, I hope you're enjoying your new job. I also hope, like Heather said, that you'll end up with a BFP girlie. 

Whoohoo for a pos OPK yesterday Heather!!! Are you temping this cycle?

How's the TWW going Mirolee?

Okay, so, I told myself I wasn't going to symptom spot this cycle (HA!) as I'm sure this is all nothing, BUT there has been 2 things that have really stood out to me which are completely out of the ordinary for me. I have been SO tired the past couple of days (I'm 9DPO, btw), like exhausted! Yesterday, I could barely keep my eyes open all day. We had to leave my parent's house before 8 last night and I almost fell asleep at the wheel (we only live 5 minutes from my parent's house). This morning, I'm pooped...again, had a hard time keeping my eyes open on the way into work. The other thing that seems really odd is that the littlest things just make me unreasonably angry and annoyed. PMS never causes that for me. I know it's probably nothing, but one can hope, right?

I hope you all got through yesterday okay.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Sounds great Rach! OMG, i'm so excited for you to test! You have to be preggo!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

and i am kind of temping...i started temping a few days ago...only temping until i notice my thermal shift then I am going to stop. I should be O today sometime, hopefully and i notice my shift tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brayr08

Did you notice a temp shift yet Heather?

Okay, so I need your ladies opinion...I tested on Sunday, just because I couldn't hold out anymore and I rationalized it by telling myself that if there's a line, that's okay, I'll just know that if my next test is darker that I'm pregnant, or that if it goes away, I'll know that if later I get a line, it's real. Well, there was a line. I don't know how long it took for it to come up, but it was darker than the other lines I've seen w/my trigger, but it was still pretty faint. Then, the line started to get lighter. That night, the line was back and the same darkness as it was originally. Okay...weird...I tested again this morning, before the 7 minute mark (I'm not real sure when...I get too antsy to sit there and stare at it the whole time) I got a line DARKER than the one on Sunday, but it did the same thing. After the 10 minute mark, it started getting lighter and was almost gone by the time I left for work this morning (so about an hour 1/2 later). I'm going to check it tonight to see if it does the same thing, but I am so baffeled. I have litterally used this same type of test more times than I can count, and they've never done this, even when I get a much fainter line from my trigger than what I've gotten this time. It's not an evap, b/c there's definetly color to it. I want to get excited, but I just don't know what to think. Any opions would be greatly appreciated girls. :)


----------



## HWPG

rach, i'm so sorry i cant help, since i dont have much experience with tests..... but i am SO excited for you (inside). i CANNOT wait for you to test again - would you post it? how many dpo are you? did you trigger?


----------



## Brayr08

I'm going to see what the test looks like tonight and I might try to post a pic. Just some extra info, the tests were from two different stores, two different cases, the first was from a box of two and the one from today was from a box of three. I did a little research and they said if the line disapears and stays gone, it's a negative, but my lines come back, the same darkness and pink. I'm going to dig a little more and see what else I can come up with.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

sounds great rach! maybe this is it!! please post a pic and i cannot wait for you test again in a few days! When is your hcg trigger usually out of your system? Aren't you like 11dpo now or something? Very excited for you!

Didn't notice a temp shift :( I am so freakin bummed! I've never noticed an anovulatory cycle before and no thermal shift.


----------



## Brayr08

Keep temping Heather, hopefully you'll see the shift tomorrow. :hugs:

I was going to try to upload a pic for you guys, but once I transfered it to the computer, I can't see any lines. On my phone (where I took the pics) I can see them clear as day. :dohh: Hopefully they'll continue to get dark and there will be no mistaking it no matter how shoddy the pic.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Got my shift!! Went up .35 degrees! Woohoo! :wohoo: I feel better. So glad i did opks, or we would've probly had no chance, cuz i expected to O on cd16. 1dpo for me!!! Hope you other gals are well.


----------



## HWPG

woohoo Mama!


----------



## Snizuitz

Rach!! I'm so excited for the possibility for you! I did the same thing-- tested before the trigger was "really" out of my system. The line was pretty light so I told myself it was just the trigger. The next day's was exactly the same intensity, so I was confused. Of course, you know how it turned out!

I'd say if the next day's was the same, there is a really good chance this could be BFP for you! That trigger has like a 24-hour half life so the line should really get lighter each day.

As for the darker, then lighter, then darker... They say a line is a line! As long as it's there during the 10-minute window, it's probably a positive.

Can't wait to see pics!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## HWPG

seriously, rach, when are you testing again!?!??!?!!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Im with mirolee!!! :test: Too late today, but in the morning I want to see an update of a darker line!! :D


----------



## HWPG

rachael, where are you!???!?!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Sorry I have been MIA. My test lines have been staying the same, maybe just a tiny weeny bit darker (or it could just be wishful thinking...). I bought a different test brand today so we'll see what tomorrow brings. I'm really not optimistic, hopefully I'm proven wrong.

When are you due Mirolee?


----------



## Snizuitz

Yay!!! I'd say there is good reason for you to be hopeful, Rachel! Lines that stick around are fantastic! Very early on it took almost 4 days for my lines to get dark enough for me to really tell the difference.

Fingers crossed for ya!!


----------



## Brayr08

Okay girls, here is a link to one of my tests. You can see a line in real life, and it's gotten more positives than negatives (if only that was the way of determining whether or not you were pregnant!) so they must be able to see something...anyways, hope'n the lines start getting way more visable.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=129527


----------



## HWPG

i see the start of something, R. i am SO hopeful for you!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I seen it too!! Hope tomorrows is darker!! Looking great and sounding great, Rach! FX!! YAY!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm 13DPO and bought a different brand of tests and didn't realize they don't show a positive unless your hormone level is at 100. The average pregnant woman only has a hormone level of between 5-50 in the first week of pregnancy! Needless to say, my test was negative this morning. Boo! I hate to waste the money, but I think I'm going to buy some more sensative tests today. I hate the amount of money I waste on tests! :dohh: I have just been SOO tired lately and my nips are getting sore. More so than normal. Who knows...maybe I'm just having a more severe PMS than normal. 

Oh and thanks for patronizing me on the test pic. :blush: I know it's barely visable.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! i am 11dpo and had a neg on FRER. and then had a little cry. and then i talked myself back to the hopeful side by saying that FRER is only 53% effective at 11dpo. and also, even if this cycle is a bust, clomid worked well in my body and my dr is ready to give it to me again, so i dont have to fight anyone for that. i'm going out tonight with some of my gf's and having a beer. i still *really really really really* want that BFP, but i'm trying to stay focused on the positive parts, not the negative shiz.
rach, 100? that is a lot! damn. which brand is more sensitive, do you know? i hate hpts! good luck, dear, i'm going to keep stalking you!


----------



## Snizuitz

Just my 2 cents on tests-- I was exclusively a First Response girl until my last cycle. I wanted to test but didn't want to waste the money so I got a Target brand blue dye test. I know they are completely notorious for false positives, so when it came up positive, I was pretty skeptical-- also because of having the trigger shot. When I took a FRER later that day it was super light, so I counted it as negative.

So, I guess what I'm saying is I think the blue dye tests are more sensitive, but they are prone to false positives. Probably safer to stick with First Response/pink dye tests for reliability. Still, my HCG was 23 when an FRER registered positive-- that's pretty low! It was so light, I still didn't want to call it positive, but the line was there and clearly pink.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

stalking you, Rach......hope in the morning with a more sensitive test, you see 2 lines. :D


----------



## Brayr08

So, I got a BFN again and AF is on her way. I'm done with doing anything more than OPK's for a while. I'm going to try to focus more on myself right now and coming to terms with the fact that there's a really good chance I won't ever be a mom. 

How are you girls doing?

When will you know if your clomid worked Mirolee?


----------



## HWPG

i knew last week, about thursday (11dpo) with BFN on FRER. wanted to pretend it wasnt true, but then my temp crashed. and some bleeding today (prob "light" but havent checked for a little while, so tomorrow will be cd1 or something). have to get bloodwork for pregnancy before theyll give me the next RX for clomid. also trying to get HSG scheduled for next week. 
i'm so sorry rach. i was *really* hoping for you. enjoy recentering and focusing on yourself - a yoga class maybe? sculpting? spinning? i'm thinking of you. fuck ttc. i hate that bitch.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm soooo sorry to both of you! :(


----------



## Brayr08

:witch: showed up officially today. Yipee skipee. Well, Mirolee, looks like we'll be on the same schedule again.

I had a break down last night on my way home from work. When I got in the house hubs gave me a hug and I just started crying again. He asked what was wrong and I told him I'm just sad that we don't get to be parents. He was so super sweet. He just held me and told me we just don't get to be right now and once we get some things paid off, we'll try the more expensive stuff. I love my hubs so much. He doesn't really talk about us not being parents, or how it effects him, but when I really need him, he's there and it's nice to know that this is still something that he really wants to. It's much easier to be patient when I have the support and love of such a great man. <3


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

that is great rach! what a man/husband! Youare lucky and blessed....you will be parents one day, I just know it...and I bet it will be IVF that does it. You're amazing.


----------



## HWPG

air hi-five rach for co-periods..... not :wacko: i took the morning off and laid on the couch, just me and my cramps. blood test this morning will confirm, i'm sure. BUT will pick up next clomid RX tomorrow and HSG scheduled for next wednesday. hopign the HSG will clean things out and prime me up for that BFP!
i'm glad your honey was so understanding and good. i dont know if/when/how it will happen for you, but i cant imagine it will never happen. hugs.
Mama, any update? is laus about?


----------



## Brayr08

I hope the HSG goes well for you. I'm sure they've already mentioned this to you, but make sure and take something for pain before hand. For some ppl it's worse than others. Mine was all clear, so it was uncomfortable, but not too bad. I hope clomid/HSG is your magical combo. :)

How's your TWW going Heather?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

it's ok, not much out of the ordinary. Only 7dpo today.


----------



## Brayr08

Testing Friday?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes m'am! how'd you guess!? lol


----------



## Brayr08

I'm just that good heather. :)

Were you able to schedule you HSG yet, Mirolee?


----------



## HWPG

yes, it is next wednesday, 8am. and the dr will be there so i get results on-site. now, i can finish my stupid period any time! i pick up my clomid tonight, start it on friday. :)


----------



## Brayr08

Yey!!! They were able to tell me right away too. There was a huge monitor where I could see kind of like an ultra sound and you could see the dye make its way through everything. It was kind of neat.


----------



## HWPG

i also pre-called the insurance company and i *think* it will be covered at 100%. then again, they can always change their mind if the dr puts "INFERTILE" in capitol letters or something on the paper. hehe.


----------



## Brayr08

I think they're usually pretty good at coding it as a diagnostic something or other. Mine was covered, as were all my ultrasounds and I only had to pay for part of my meds. Even my laproscopic surger was covered for the most part (I still had to pay over $1,000.00 though).


----------



## Brayr08

How'd the testing go Heather?

How are you feeling Mirolee? You did the HSG this morning, right?


----------



## HWPG

I did! It was briefly painful, but overall fine. No lasting effects, even went out to lunch and bowling this afternoon. And my tubes are clear! It was pretty neat to watch the dye go in, seethe shape of my uterus, see it spill out the tubes. yeah, I love science!


----------



## Brayr08

I thought that part was really neat too. I'm glad everything is clear. Did they mention how many cycles they'll let you do clomid (assuming you don't get pregnant...which I obviously hope you do)?

AFM-CD10 and nothing to report. I'll probably start temping tomorrow so I can tell when I ovulate. Not that I'm anticipating anything from it and right now, I'm okay with it. 

Hope everyone (that includes you too Barb and Laura) is doing well.


----------



## HWPG

the dr wanted me to wait SEVEN days to have sex! wha?!?! not after just finishing clomid! so i was just gonna go for it, but i asked around, and there is a slight risk of infection. so theni called the dr back and said, "i'm doing it, so maybe i should get an antibiotic rx" but it turns out that the seven was a conservative approach, and since i did take the clomid, we should just start bd-ing! so starting tonight, cd11! neg opk this morning, but lots of ewcm between yesterday and today. hm, how many days in a row can i convince OH to have sex? ;)


----------



## Brayr08

7 DAYS?! I think I would die! lol Hubs and I BD last night and since I'm not medicated, I shouldn't be Oing TOO early. I think we'll just try to bd every day and then once I see the flashy face on my OPK, we'll skip a night, then either every day or everyother day until my temp rise. We'll see. 

Hope that your tubes are NICE AND CLEAR for you and you get your BFP. I've heard of a lot of women getting their BFP's right after their HSG.


----------



## HWPG

haha, i know! it's been like 5 days already and i've been stalking OH around the house for a couple days already..... poor guys has had to be on the defensive of my wandering hands, ha! i'm wondering, instead of every other day, what if we do two days on, one off? at least until i get a positive opk, then bd that night and the next. just dont knwo if i can get OH to commit.... hm, might be time for new sexy underclothes!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls, CD11 and I had my flashy smiley face on my OPK. So that means I'm fertile, just waiting on the solid smiley to show I'm HIGHLY fertile. I think we'll take tonight off and start everyother day once I get my solid smiley (which for me, is usually the next day). Then we'll stop once I get my temp rise. Again, not really expecting much this cycle. Just going in with the attitude that whatever happens, happens.

I love sexy underclothes, btw. Hubs never notices though unless it's like dress up/costume sexy underclothes. Muh...


----------



## HWPG

yeah, i feel like the clothes are wasteful. put them on, decide that "tomorrow i'm going to the gym!", suck in a little, lay on my back so it's the "best" angle, the clothes come off. (am i right, or what?) hehe.
i'm also cd 11. or maybe 12. but i probably wont get a pos opk til cd15-cd17 i think. but i'm "making" OH do pos opk day and the next day!


----------



## Brayr08

Yea, they usually take more time to put on than to take off. lol

Had another flashy smiley face today. I'm a little excited about that. Last time I used them I only had 1 day of fertile before really fertile. According to what I've read, 2 days are more normal. I've been checking the cm on my cervix and I noticed this morning my cervis is WAY up there, more so than yesterday, so I think O is on the way!!! I do have a question though, is ewcm supposed to be clear or milky in color?


----------



## Brayr08

Okay, answered my own question. I guess the cm I have now is the stuff just before ewcm. I read that your ewcm should stretch from between 1-10 INCHES! So....do you girls have that? I have noticed I am much more wet down there than normal, but do you girls, on a monthy basis have that much cm??? I am still taking fertilecm and I honestly think it's helping, but good lord! 10 inches?!


----------



## HWPG

Tis is going to be gross, but you asked: on most months, when I get ewcm, it stretches from my body to the water when I go the bathroom. So ten inches? Yes, I've had that. And sometimes if it is not that long, it still is like a giant gob. I will say that sometimes it's clear, or has a little creamy in it. And very stretchy. Im "lucky" in that respect. Getting pregnant? Not so much. 
On a side note, I've been argumentative, short tempered, and crying all day. Fucking ridiculous. I need to get a hold of myself and put my big girl pants on. It is also so fucking hot right now, we are both pretty unhappy, so that's not helping. At least we had sex this morning before we started fighting ;)


----------



## Brayr08

Sounds like the clomid is showing up full force. Hopefully that's a good sign that it's really starting to work & you get your BFP. When will you start OPK's?


----------



## HWPG

Haha, I tried to blame the clomid also, but I'm cd13 now and I stopped taking it on cd9...so maybe clomid withdrawal? ;) hehe. I started opks three days ago. I test twice a day. I'm wagering Monday or Tuesday for pos opk, we'll see!


----------



## WantABumpp

Hi ladies! Can I join in? I am 1dpo and this is my first rounf with clomid. The last time i BD was 2 1/2 days ago... Im not feeling that great about it. My birthday is at the end of the 2ww on the 13th so i am HOPING for a birthday suprise. I just feel down :(


----------



## Brayr08

I got my pos OPK this morning, but will continue temping and bding every other day as I have a history not Oing until a few days after my pos. Did you test pos yet Mirolee?

Hi Want! Good luck to you girlie!


----------



## HWPG

i think i will o tuesday or wednesday, prob more like wednesday. my bf is "tired" - we had sex sat morning and sunday night, so we're taking tonight off. we'll dtd tuesday night, and maybe wednesday if i can convince him.... and if i get a pos opk. and i'm trying to convince myself that one day off is FINE. 
hi WANT - i am on my second round of clomid. i hope we are both lucky!
rach, yaya for positive! we'll be very close again!


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! I'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday. I had a huge glob of ewcm. Yey!!! We bd'd Saturday and Monday and last night, but I was SO dry last night we had a hard time getting him in there. My temp went up too. Not quite as excited to start my TWW. Trying to look at it pretty realistically.


----------



## HWPG

yay for O, rach!
i am not sure what my body is doing. i've had lots of ovary action the last couple days. i'm cd17 today. my temp has jumped, but then fell this morning, so i'm not sure if i have/will ovulate.....? fallback rise???? i HATE having to wait until tomorrow morning to see wahts going on! also, OH is being sensitive, literally. we bd last night and i was hoping to again tonight, but it might not happen 'cause of his.... um sensitivity down there. i leave saturday morning for vacation for a week - i just really really hope i ovulate before i leave! if not, i'm going to be depressed.


----------



## Brayr08

Geez Mirolee, you need to be a little less rough with the man! lol I hope you see a nice temp rise. I usually will always see a huge temp dip then it will steadly start to rise after that. I usually O the day after my temp dip.


----------



## HWPG

i just wish it was like this: period for 5 days, ovulate ~cd14-cd18, tww. But it never is...:wacko:


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

i'm back, hope all is well with you gals, good luck to you all this time around too!....been busy since kids are out of school and vacation and working. Yes I got 2 part time jobs. Excited but i'm not used to being this busy. Hope everything works out and pays off. I am cd11 today, expecting to O in 3 or 5 days. Bd lastnight but hubby has to work the next 4 nights....probly won't work out too well this cycle. Another bfn I suppose. All we can do is try maybe every other day before he goes to work or when he gets home?


----------



## HWPG

every other is plenty of opportunity for it to work!
congrats on the job - i'm sure you're super busy but it will be nice to have a little extra $$ in your pocket. what fun things do you have lined up for the girls for the summer?


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

well we just went to our moms house and went to an amusement park....since i'm starting to work again, we probly won't do too much....just go fishing, go to an animal park (zoo), maybe take another trip to our moms house later in the summer. Maybe go to niagara falls if we can save up the money.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

If any of you are interested in losing weight (safe for diabetics and pregnant women and nursing moms), I'm sure mirolee and Rachel you seen on fb about the shakes... the original shake mix tastes like cake and it's so yummy with 100 recipes to make it how you like it or want. Visit www.overview.vi.com and if you're interested in trying it, let me know and we can talk about it more.


----------



## Brayr08

What did you temp do this morning Mirolee? Mine was about the same as it was yesterday. I'm still positive that I ovulated on Tuesday though. I had slight spotting yesterday and my nips hurt something fierce(still do)! I am really coming to terms with my lot in life though. So while I'll continue to try and *maybe* one day try IVF/ICSI, I'm content with my life as it is. Which is SUCH a nice feeling! :happydance: Does that mean that won't change tomorrow, nope! I hope I continue to feel at peace about this though.

Congrats on the jobs Heather! :hugs: I hope you're able to make your trip to the falls. I've never been, but I'm sure it's an amazing sight.


----------



## HWPG

morning!
yes, i am 3dpo i believe. ovulated either mon or tuesday. i feel like we had good bd timing, but you never know.
i'm glad taht you are feeling content today. makes me happy for you :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

good luck to you both... how exciting to be in the 2ww again...I can't wait to get there again myself. just hope we can get good bding before it's too late :/


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! It's been a while! When is AF due Mirolee? Mine should be here anytime after Tuesday (14DPO). I don't think I'm going to try at all next month. We're going on vacation in July and I really want to be able to drink and do what I want without worrying that I'm harming my munchkin.

Have you lost any more weight Heather? I am down 5 pounds (YEY!!!) just from eating super healthy. This last week has been the hardest for me since AF is due next week and my cravings are ALWAYS the roughest the week before. I've just been concentrating on not gaining instead of losing. My goal is to be down 10 pounds total by the 4th and my "over acheiver" goal is to be down 15 by July 14th since we're going on vacation. 

Anyways, hope you girls have a nice weekend!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

No I haven't lost anymore, i'm kinda at a slump right now where i'm the same...but it's probly my fault because I was bad for 2 days. lol I need to FOCUS! Best of luck to you for bfp, but if not, have a wonderful vacation doing anything and everything you want! :)


----------



## HWPG

Hi! I just got back from vacation. Period also due tuesday. I am going to test tomorrow morning. if neg, I'm going to call my dr for a clomid rx refill; otherwise I'll have to get a refill in Texas (going for a week for work, Tuesday to Tuesday). Hoping for two lines...
R,enjoy next month! GL with your weight goals.
H, you're doing great with the shakes! I've been following your FB posts. :)
I wonder how laus and Barbara are.... Just an update...


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww mirolee...I hope you see 2 lines tomorrow!!! have fun in TX!!


----------



## HWPG

FRER = negative. but no spotting (yet). whats going on, i wonder?


----------



## Brayr08

Do you normally spot a couple of days before AF?


----------



## HWPG

always.


----------



## HWPG

but maybe the clomid is helping my body out, so no spotting. who knows.


----------



## Brayr08

Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## HWPG

not even sure i have tests.... i will buy some tonight. meh, might as well, no? i feel so lame though - i mean, what am i now? 14dpo? i feel like a second line shoulda come up. i'm sure it's my horrible broken never to be pregnant body. :/


----------



## Brayr08

Did AF show up yet Mirolee? I hope your time in Texas is relaxing.

Did you jump back on the diet train Heather? I was bad Sunday and Monday and gained 2 pounds (was down 6). I'm not too worried about it. 

Took a test yesterday (14DPO) and it was BFN. Muh...oh well. I started the brown spotting today, so AF should be here, I think, in the next couple days. Definetly by the end of the week.


----------



## HWPG

no real flow yet, just red/brown spotting. two neg tests. waiting for it to begin. have to call my drs office to get clomid rx refill sent to texas. cant WAIT for the cramps to begin, woohoo. sorry this month wasnt it for you either R. :( fucking ttc.


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

yes rach started back on the diet train today. god, I love food...lol

anyways, sorry the witch is coming or is here for both of you. I am due for her sunday or Tuesday at the latest? I guess I will take a test tomorrow. Expecting neg though.


----------



## HWPG

hey all. thursday was day 1 for me. wtf. i got my next prescription for clomid filled. i have a follow-up appointment next friday with the RE. i wonder what he's going to say..... i'm baffled. why doesnt my uterus work? why wont our egg and sperm meet? i dont get it.


----------



## Brayr08

I started on Friday. 

I understand your confusion/frustration Mirolee. The docs told us that they would not be surprised at all if we got pregnant on our own. We have problems, but they're minor. You would think that after 6 IUI's and all the meds we've been on we would have gotten a BFP at least once. I hope the doc has a plan of action for you if this third cycle doesn't work. 

Have you started yet Heather?


----------



## HWPG

tonight i take my first clomid pill, cycle #3. i have an appt with RE on friday; i am asking OH to come to this one in case the RE starts talking IUIs and stuff. i know it's "no big deal" in our community, but IRL i feel so stupid/broken/sad/lame/defective. i dotn want to do IUI! (said like child throwing a tantrum). i want to have sex and forget the last time i had my period and be all, "maybe i should take a pregnancy test?!". grrr....


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

awww I feel so bad for you two... I swear one of these days will be a happy day and you will be a mommy. :hugs:

I have not started yet...bbs finally tender, so either af is coming or I am preggo. I am cd30 today. Don't usually go past 30, so I did buy a pack of frer, will test in the morning. Eeek...but probly negative.


----------



## HWPG

eek! mama! hope for 2 lines!


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

I'm not sure when I O, but the latest has been cd19 I think and I usually have a 12 day lp...but maybe these protein/healthy shakes 2 times a day for about 3 weeks has lengthened it or something? I am cd31 today and nothing....and a bfn but it was 2:00am when I had to pee or i'd be uncomfortable sleeping, so maybe that messed it up and wasn't fully concentrated? :( Sooooo....probly out.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Mirolee, how'd your appointment go today?


----------



## HWPG

Rach, the best and most through answer is in my journal, but the summary is basically "keep at it". We're only cycle three clomid, my cycles are textbook, my progesterone is off the charts, so I'm clearly ovulating and nic eggs, IUI won't benefit us because OHs sperm are stallions. So, the dr is like, I think it is just time. I'm lame, my body is lame, and I'm going to eat Oreos.


----------



## HWPG

hey ladies! i am cd14 today, hoping to ovulate sometime in the next few days here. sometimes feeling optimistic, other times feeling like why even bother, it's never going to happen. where are you all at? Rach, did you get my FB message?


----------



## Brayr08

Did you ovulate Mirolee? I think I'm 6DPO today. I ovulated a couple of days earlier than normal when I'm unmedicated. I didn't even do OPK's just started temping last Sunday and noticed my spike. I'm sure I'm out this month. DH and I bd Saturday or Sunday and I didn't O until Tuesday. It's POSSABLE that some spermies survived that long, but I'm okay with it not working. 

I did get your message. I think I'm going to stay away from that sort of thing right now (besides BNB of course). Thank you for letting me know though. If I ever get back to where I am really feeling down, I'll look it up. 

How's things going w/you Heather?

I don't know about you girls, but I miss Laus and Barbara. :cry: I wonder if Sniz found out what she's having yet.


----------



## HWPG

hi! i am 1dpo, and still feeling the lingering effects. this was my third cycle on clomid. yesterday (sunday) i had a fair bit of pain (like period cramps) but it was ok with me because i was worried i wouldnt ovulate. so, cd19 and 1dpo. i will probably test on the 19th because i want to go out that night (12dpo). 
what, if any, is your next step rach?
i wonder how laus is doing, and is barb far enough along by now? i get those timelines all sorts of mixed up.


----------



## Snizuitz

Hi, ladies! I haven't checked in on you in a while and what a surprise that just when I decided to snoop you all had mentioned me! Awesome.

We have two more weeks until we find out what it is. I kind of want a girl, but I have a feeling it's a boy. Hubby says because I'm so hungry all the time it must be a boy. We'll see!

The first trimester was absolutely, 100% no fun. I actually asked myself, "Why did I want this so bad?!" I had been nauseous all day long, but things are much better now. Now I'm just tired a lot and hungry all the time. Pregnancy is hard! But it's not as hard as TTC. (At least for me.)

I think about you ladies all the time and pray that you'll catch that sticky bean! I know it can be so, so hard. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Brayr08

I'll test the 16th, just to know for sure. I don't really have a next step. I'm not willing to waste anymore money on meds and procedures that obviously don't work for us. If we are meant to be parents, we'll be parents. If not, then we'll just be an awesome aunt and uncle. It makes me a little sad to imagine a life w/out my mini me, but I'm blessed w/an amazing husband and amazing family, I really have no right to complain.

Thanks for the update Barbara! Make sure and let us know what you're having!


----------



## HWPG

rachael, you are amazing.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies. i'm 15dpo today and tested POSITIVE! i need to have bw done for confirmation, but it came up quickly and dark. third round of clomid. just wanted to let you gals know :)


----------



## horseypants

haha, mirolee, superstalking you :dance:


----------



## HWPG

i saw that and was all "what the!?". 
stalker. i love it.


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! That's such awesome news!

Yay!!!!!!!! :happydance:
:wohoo:


----------



## HWPG

tested at 15dpo with FRER - two pink lines. tested at 16dpo with CB digi - negative. went in for bloodwork, still waiting for results. not sure what to say or how to feel. going to pick up 3948234 more tests tonight to try tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brayr08

Sorry, I keep on trying to post on here and then I get busy with work.

:yipee:AAAAAAAAH!!!:yipee: FOR THAT :bfp:!!!!!! I'm praying so hard that your hormone levels were just too low for the digi. I've heard they aren't as sensative. Def let us know tomorrow when you find out your blood results. Have you tried another FRER?

I started my period last Thursday while on vacation. Yipee. I was around my 3 month niece and our friend's 5 month son and I gotta tell, my baby fever is BACK! I'm not sure if I'm happy about that or not, but we'll start trying again. Nothing with the FS, just on our own.

Mirolee I am SO happy for you woman. I hope your bloods come back pos tomorrow.


----------



## Snizuitz

I'm on board the hope train! Yes, I believe the digital tests are not as sensitive, so there's a very good chance it just didn't quite pick it up yet.

Eek! Two dark lines--very good sign!


----------



## Brayr08

If I hadn't have had my period last week, I'd SWARE I was pregnant. I have felt nauscious on and off the past two days and have had period type cramps for the last two days. I must be coming down w/a bug. Bluck...


----------



## horseypants

HWPG, all the luck [-o&lt;


----------



## HWPG

bray, blech! hope you feel better!


----------



## Brayr08

When should you find out the results from your draw today?


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone. all three tests this morning were negative. very negative. but the FRER from monday was still very very positive. i swear, it was not line eye, i was not pretending there were two lines..... so i called the dr and got the hcg level - 14.5. so, definitely something happened, but not a viable pregnancy. should expect my period soon (tomorrow?! hopefully!) so i can start the next cycle. my bf is being very supportive and saying things like, "see it can work! the next one will stick!" and "we can try again and again!" and other comforting things. i feel embarassed - i was so excited and posted everywhere and now i'm all ashamed. luckily, i only told my two besties IRL and they have been SO supportive. in a little time, i might tell my mom and sisters, or maybe when i get the next bfp (that stays!). so now i wait - for my dr to call with the results, for my period, for my next round of clomid, for my next ovulation, for my next tww. thank you for all your support. i feel empty. i would have MUCH preferred just getting my period than having to go thru this heart-roller-coaster, but i am so glad i have all of you to talk to, and understand, and fall back on as we try again. fml.


----------



## Brayr08

Oh, I am so sorry Mirolee! That just isn't fair! My heart is breaking for you girl. Like your bf said, at least now you know it can happen now. I know that doesn't really help. Here's to hoping this next cycle you get a super sticky bean. :hugs:


----------



## Snizuitz

I'm so sorry, Mirolee. That is just so unfair!

The bright side is that you know you can get pregnant. That's what my doctor told me when I had a chemical pregnancy (with hcg levels similar to yours) a few years ago and that thought really comforted me sometimes. Not so much right then, but later on.

I'm still rooting for you!


----------



## Brayr08

How are you doing Mirolee? You're constantly on my mind.


----------



## HWPG

oh, thanks dear. i keep waffling between being sad, angry, and resolved about the whole matter. angry that it didnt stick, sad that it didnt stick, a little scared that it will happen again, and then resolved that i didnt do anything wrong and it wasnt my fault. 
luckily i already started my period, and will be able to start my clomid again. i am going to take it on cd4-cd8 instead of 5-9. i just feel a little better about that, no reason why. i'm just hoping it was like my body practicing for the real thing. i've been OD-ing on ibruprofen since then - yikes, fierce cramps! c'est la vie.
how about you? you guys are just going to keep trying without any more medical intervention, right?


----------



## Brayr08

Yep. I've decided not to even use OPK's. Just do'n it and temping. :) 

So, I have been meaning to ask you, what day in your cycle did you O and what days did you bd?


----------



## laustiredttc

hi ladies first of all I apologise for being mia for a while, will explain in bit. Mirolee im really sorry hun, I know you don't want to hear it, I didn't. but now you know that you can get pregnant hun, just have to keep moving forwards. 

hey Rach, things seem good with you hun, its good you and dh are taking time for yourselves, glad you had nice time away :)

Barb, glad everything is going well with the pregnancy :thumbup:

well I am 12 weeks plus 5 days pregnant. and I have been through hell and back over the past two months. was bleeding at 5 weeks through to 7. Had early scans and just had 12 weeks scan last Thursday. Baby doing great bouncing about. im sorry I didn't get on here but I just went in on myself thinking that everything was going wrong again. im still paranoid that something will but I pray for this little rainbow bean every morning and night. 

This journey has been an incredible one so far and I sincerely wish every one of you girls love, luck and strength along the rest of yours.

much love, laus x x x x x x


----------



## HWPG

omg! laus, what great news! that is so so awesome, and encouraging.
lets see - i think i ovulated on sunday, july 7. we had sex friday afternoon (because we had the day off). then on saturday, we went to a bday party. before we left (~4pm), my opk was dark but no smiley. when we got home (~11p), i took another one on a whim, and SMILEY, so we had sex at like midnight (how do you even put that in FF?). then on sunday i was all sorts of twingey and inflated and stuff, then monday my temp was up. (i think you can also see this in my chart). 
so - friday afternoon, saturday midnight, sunday ovulation. is that helpful? 
i'm hoping we can do it again - i started my clomid last night, days 4-8 this cycle.


----------



## Leiaza

This will be my 2nd time trying for a baby. However what my friend has told me and it's always stuck with me is that have fun trying cause if you rush it you'll just make yourself unhappy. I was trying with my fiance for 2 months when we were trying for our daughter we did it on all my fertile days 3 times a day. We got to a point we weren't enjoying sex so we stopped for awhile on the 3rd month. Except during the 3rd month my fiance surprised me took me out for a romantic night on the town. That night I conceived my daughter we didn't rush anything we just relaxed and let things happen. Now I have an amazing 4 year old girl. (Just to point out I didn't even get a BFP till I was 7 weeks along the doctor said I had a low Hc whatever that means) I am just worried since I had preclamsia with my daughter that it will keep me from having another baby.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hi Leiaza, first of all, welcome to the thread. My friend had preeclampsia with her first and was told it would be dangerous for her to try again. She tried anyway and now has two beautiful healthy children with no complications to herself. Also she had no problems but then I have never heard that it can cause problems with fertility unless you already have an underlying problem to begin with. Wishing you good luck and hope you get your bfp soon.

On another note I would say to have a look at some of the earlier posts on this thread and you will see that the main women on here all started out having fun with their partners and taking things as they came. But you will see that there have been many obstacles that we have had to overcome and still are. its not just as easy as sitting back and relaxing for some im afraid. Some of us have been trying for years with each month bringing fresh heartbreak. So I have to say that if it were as easy as sitting back, relaxing and letting nature take its course we would have done it a long time ago.


----------



## HWPG

well put, laus. thank you.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey laus, I'm not sure if you're the one that would need to do this since you started the thread (or if you even want to), but do you think we should maybe move this to the LTTC thread? Unfortunetly, I think we're all under that catagory now.

So girls, I think God is trying to tell me that I should under no circumstances TTC this month. I was planning on using OPK's. I have the digital ones. I used one on Sunday and it worked fine. Tried to use it yesterday and an error appeared and nothing I could do seemed to get rid of it. So I'm just like, No big deal. We'll just bd every other day until I see my temp change. We bd Saturday (which was too early) and I wanted to bd last night. 
Me: Hey, we have to do it tonight.
Hubs: Why?
Me: B/c it's that time of the month.
Hubs: Oh...oops...
Me: DID YOU JERK IT TODAY?!
Hubs: (embarressed laugh) Maybe...
Me: When?!
Hubs: I don't ask you about everytime you do it!

lol

Then this morning, I go to take my temp and my thermomter died! What the crap?! So, I guess I'm going to go buy a new thermomter just so I know when to start taking my progesterone.


----------



## HWPG

omg, that is a wicked funny story bray - i mean, not ttc funny, but regular funny. i think it's great that on a normal day, you're ok with him doing that, because i feel the same about my OH, but some women really freak out if their partners take things into their own hands, literally and figuratively. but he does need to let me know in advance, for situations like these, hehe. you're hvaing quite the run of bad luck, eh? i guess just do e/o and skip all the other stuff......?
afm, cd6 today. hoping we finally have sex tonight, i feel like it's been FOREVER. also, OH is away this weekend, wont be back til cd12, so i'm having mild anxiety about the possibility of O'ing early. i dont think it will be the case, but i told him M-W-F of next week, and maybe one more if the pos opk is on an "off" day. 
laus, thanks so much for updating us. you are a story of miraculous success, and keep me motivated on the chase. thank you.


----------



## laustiredttc

Hey Rach, lol I so know what you mean, used to happen a lot. Maybe don't use the opk's but just carry on bding? Yeah hun we can move it to the ltttc thread. I think your right it does make sense :) 

Hey mirolee, i hope you and dh get some good bding in when he gets back fx. will keep you ladies updated. Keep having mild panic attacks thinking things might go wrong. Just gotta keep taking deep breaths and looking forwards.


----------



## Snizuitz

I just wanted to add about the whole "just relax" thing-- when things finally worked for us, it was definitely NOT because we had just relaxed! We were under strict orders to DTD at specific times on specific days which made things unbelievably awkward. Not relaxing at all.

Women get pregnant in all kinds of situations-- during natural disasters, while losing their jobs or homes, etc. If your emotional state was the all-important key to getting sperm to egg, then it wouldn't happen for anyone who is stressed out.

Sorry-- I'm a bit defensive. I heard that a lot in the two years we were trying to get pregnant. Laus put it exactly right-- if it was that easy, I would have gotten pregnant in the first 6 months when it was all fun and hopeful.

Anyway, I love you ladies! If you move to LTTC, I'll still stalk you all there!


----------



## Snizuitz

Oh-- and I forgot to tell you! We found out it's a BOY! I'm so ecstatic!! Hubs wanted a girl, but he'll love teaching his little man all about technology, I'm sure! We're going to name him Riker Steven.:blue:


----------



## Brayr08

How exciting Barb! Congrats woman!


----------



## HWPG

gah! barb, how exciting!


----------



## Leiaza

Snizuitz said:


> I just wanted to add about the whole "just relax" thing-- when things finally worked for us, it was definitely NOT because we had just relaxed! We were under strict orders to DTD at specific times on specific days which made things unbelievably awkward. Not relaxing at all.
> 
> Women get pregnant in all kinds of situations-- during natural disasters, while losing their jobs or homes, etc. If your emotional state was the all-important key to getting sperm to egg, then it wouldn't happen for anyone who is stressed out.
> 
> Sorry-- I'm a bit defensive. I heard that a lot in the two years we were trying to get pregnant. Laus put it exactly right-- if it was that easy, I would have gotten pregnant in the first 6 months when it was all fun and hopeful.
> 
> Anyway, I love you ladies! If you move to LTTC, I'll still stalk you all there!

You have every right to be and I didn't mean to be offensive to anyone was just sharing my story I am sorry if I offended anyone. My daughter actually would be my 2nd since I didn't know I was even pregnant the first time around I M/C with my 1st one I don't even know how far along I was or anything. I was having some problems with an abusive boyfriend at the time and I was sent to a rehab clinic and they asked if I did what I did was because I was pregnant. I told them I didn't even know I was pregnant she said correction you were.


----------



## Snizuitz

No need to apologize, Leiaza. In fact, I should apologize! My post came across really harsh and I let my pregnancy hormones get the best of me.

I am so sorry for your previous loss and I hope I didn't make you feel unwelcome in this thread. Sorry!


----------



## Leiaza

Snizuitz said:


> No need to apologize, Leiaza. In fact, I should apologize! My post came across really harsh and I let my pregnancy hormones get the best of me.
> 
> I am so sorry for your previous loss and I hope I didn't make you feel unwelcome in this thread. Sorry!

No not at all I felt horrible because I didn't wanna be one of those people like that. It's so hard to tell sometimes when your typing and not talking. I feel very welcome here so don't worry about a thing =D My sister is due in December and she is a monster with her hormones atm and normally she is such a sweet heart. I think hormones just make us do silly things. Also thank you I never told anyone about my loss I feel ashamed about it.


----------



## laustiredttc

hey Barb, WOW an iccle boy, congratulations hun. Think were finding out as well although dh is still umming and ahhing :doh:

Leiaza, a m/c is a horrible horrible thing for any women to go through but 99% of the time its not the woman's fault so please don't feel ashamed as it was nothing you did. I REPEATEDLEY asked myself the same question and tried to come up with answers as to why? It was a horrible time and im sorry to say has even took a lot of the innocence out of this pregnancy as I am constantly on edge hoping and praying nothing goes wrong. Its a shi* shi* thing to happen to anyone but actually when I spoke to friends and family I realised just how common it actually was and at least all of the women I spoke to had at least one. So take comfort hun in the knowledge that your not alone and not to be ashamed :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

Ps ok so if we're moving this thread to the LTTTC what shall we call it ladies?


----------



## HWPG

"need some buddies - lttc w/ success stories!" -?????


----------



## Brayr08

I like that Mirolee. :)


----------



## Leiaza

laustiredttc said:


> hey Barb, WOW an iccle boy, congratulations hun. Think were finding out as well although dh is still umming and ahhing :doh:
> 
> Leiaza, a m/c is a horrible horrible thing for any women to go through but 99% of the time its not the woman's fault so please don't feel ashamed as it was nothing you did. I REPEATEDLEY asked myself the same question and tried to come up with answers as to why? It was a horrible time and im sorry to say has even took a lot of the innocence out of this pregnancy as I am constantly on edge hoping and praying nothing goes wrong. Its a shi* shi* thing to happen to anyone but actually when I spoke to friends and family I realised just how common it actually was and at least all of the women I spoke to had at least one. So take comfort hun in the knowledge that your not alone and not to be ashamed :hugs:

I mostly feel ashamed for the fact I was in abusive relationship no one would believe me so I OD which the Rehab told me was the reason I M/C that's why I feel so ashamed about the whole ordeal thank you. Like I said I have told no one about the M/C and I had the M/C back in 2004.


----------



## laustiredttc

I think that's a great title Mirolee, will look for you ladies over there as long as you don't mind me lurking every now and again? 

As you came up with the title Mirolee I feel its only fitting if you start up the thread :thumbup: 

It's been an amazing thread and I want to say a massive, massive special thanks to Heather, Mirolee, Rachel and Barbara. My amazing ttc buddies who I will forever be thankful for the support, laughs, courage and friendship each of you have given throughout this entire thread. Love you girls, see you over at the Ltttc thread :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

here is the new thread :) see you there :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ies-ltttc-w-success-stories.html#post28750479


----------



## HWPG

laus and barb, it would be great if you could put your stories on the new thread - that way the "with success stories" part has validity, ha.


----------



## laustiredttc

oh goodness it will prob be a bit of a long one but sure thing hun :)


----------



## MamaTo2Girls

Wow, it's been awhile...congrats Laura!! How did you do it this time? Best of luck to you! How is everyone else?


----------



## laustiredttc

Wow, hey heather its great to hear from you :hugs: Thanks sweetie, we just did the same as last time and carried on bding, kind of using opks and stuff but i must admit alot more relaxed. The girls have moved over to the LTTTC thread. I forget exactly what its called but will have a look and post it to you. How are you huni, feels like forever since we talked :hugs:


----------



## laustiredttc

This is a seriously old thread and i haven't been on here for soooo long but just reaching out to the girls i went on the mammoth journey with and to ask how you are all doing?


----------

